# OL Convo #5: T.D.A Productions



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

Rules

- Global and OL rules apply
- Thread ends after 10,000 posts
- No Law bashing
- No Vivi bashing
- No Mariko bashing

Let's all be cool and friendly as possible

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

Happy new convo and congrats to the shaantu for winning it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2020)

expected a vivi reference

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

first page


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

Flame said:


> expected a vivi reference


next time


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

First.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

First


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> First


page


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

First


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> page


1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

Also first


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

Ok let's race to 10K tonight!


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ok let's race to 10K tonight!



Les'go.


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2020)

can't we do it 5k or 7k?


----------



## Shrike (Mar 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ok let's race to 10K tonight!


first accept my friendship sissy


----------



## Soca (Mar 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> Rules
> -Praise Mariko sama



This is the rule boys.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> first accept my friendship sissy



I think you need to learn the meaning of the word sissy. Because I don't think you're trying to insult her. XD


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 23, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Alright, Thanks for all the fun times these past few months boys and girls. I've messaged Rinoa to delete my account as soon as possible. I'll be logging off for good now.
> 
> @Soca . When you're not modding, you're very likable and funny. No hard feelings. I'm not going to apologize about anything I said but I will apologize about being rude and far too blunt. I hope that you at least consider some of the things I've said. I'm not the only person who feels far too many threads are closed without proper justification or that those closings often ruin the fun most people were having in the said thread.
> 
> ...



I hope you change your mind and choose to stay, you're a cool dude.

Luckily the staff wait three days before deleting so I hope you change your mind before then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 23, 2020)

@T.D.A 

Ugly laughing at the video


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I think you need to learn the meaning of the word sissy. Because I don't think you're trying to insult her. XD


it is just another way to say sis ? no ?


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

damn so now I'm in charge of the thread names and polls?
its such a big responsibility


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

Awesome song 

Tfw the convo thread isn't stickied yet


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> it is just another way to say sis ? no ?



Not in my vocabullary XD


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> it is just another way to say sis ? no ?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

@Gledania @Shiba D. Inu 

Let's rule this place again boys.

Let's show what a real cono looks like.


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2020)

yeah sissy =/= sis


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> damn so now I'm in charge of the thread names and polls?
> its such a big responsibility


or be lazy op like me and let it on mods 




DeVision said:


> Not in my vocabullary XD


what  ?


Mariko said:


>



lmao wth


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Gledania @Shiba D. Inu
> 
> Let's rule this place again boys.
> 
> Let's show what a real cono looks like.



If I let you..


----------



## Steven (Mar 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 23, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> @T.D.A
> 
> Ugly laughing at the video



If you didn't see yesterday's edit:


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

An affectionate word for a sister, or someone regarded as a sister.

see it is kinda true


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> lmao wth



Next time you call her sissy, you have no more excuses. XD


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 23, 2020)

> *Anti-Corona Bunker*



On that day, humanity received a grim reminder. We lived in fear of the Coronavirus, disgraced to reside within the cages we called social distancing.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Don't tier specialist me, girl. @Mariko


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Mar 23, 2020)

What?

New thread already?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Gledania @Shiba D. Inu
> 
> Let's rule this place again boys.
> 
> Let's show what a real cono looks like.



Me ready!


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 23, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> If you didn't see yesterday's edit:





Etherborn being loki/lowkey killed me.


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> cono




it's convo


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

@Blade it was a lie. I'm an pirate. F*ck it.


----------



## Soca (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> damn so now I'm in charge of the thread names and polls?
> its such a big responsibility


Nah the name gets changed depending on our moods and topic of the thread


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Blade I'm an pirate. F*ck it.



*I'm a pirate* fix it


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Soca said:


> Nah the name gets changed depending on our moods and topic of the thread



Don't you dare to add a hoe to my thread name when I have birthday in a month.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Blade said:


> *I'm a pirate* fix it



Nah. Everyone is fixing these days. Once corona is over I'll fix again.


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't you dare to add a hoe to my thread name when I have birthday in a month.


u born in April or May ?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> u born in April or May ?



April 24th.


----------



## Soca (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't you dare to add a hoe to my thread name when I have birthday in a month.


Sounds like you're giving me permission. Thanks


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

Damned fuck.

Our gov is increasing the lockdown rules.

No footing or jogging -even alone, in any cities (still ok elsewhere).

Forbidden to see any doctors except emergencies (I had a date with an hypnotist to stop smoking in april).

And many other shits. 

Fuck ya Corona!


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nah. Everyone is fixing these days. Once corona is over I'll fix again.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Soca said:


> Sounds like you're giving me permission. Thanks



OMG you people with your reverse psychology.


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

May born where u are at ?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Those emotes really are gold.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> May born where u are at ?



Right behind the best month - april.


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Those emotes really are gold.




also


happy birthday for






























tomorrow


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damned fuck.
> 
> Our gov is increasing the lockdown rules.
> 
> ...


wanna go for a cigarette with me?


----------



## Soca (Mar 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damned fuck.
> 
> Our gov is increasing the lockdown rules.
> 
> ...


Shit I wish we had that kinda lockdown just to experience it. The furthest I think they'll go is set a 6 to 6 curfew.


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Right behind the best month - april.


April is like one of the least relevant months and least relevant spring month
 beside april fools' it has nothing going for it


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

Soca said:


> Shit I wish we had that kinda lockdown just to experience it. The furthest I think they'll go is set a 6 to 6 curfew.


I wish my government forced me to stay home but of course it won't never happen


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

@Kinjin @Flame @DeVision @Gledania @Skylar @Mariko @Light D Lamperouge @Seraphoenix


----------



## Oreki (Mar 23, 2020)

First


----------



## Soca (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I wish my government forced me to stay home but of course it won't never happen


Are they even having a discussion about it yet or has it just been flat out denial over there lol


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 23, 2020)

UK govt finally enforces a lockdown.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Blade said:


> also
> 
> 
> happy birthday for
> ...



Where is his mask? You wanna kill us all?


----------



## Shrike (Mar 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Forbidden to see any doctors except emergencies (I had a date with an hypnotist to stop smoking in april).


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

Soca said:


> Are they even having a discussion about it yet or has it just been flat out denial over there lol


just closing public places but funniest thing is that the government doesn't want to move presidental election scheduled on May 10th despite public opinion that it should be delayed


----------



## Flame (Mar 23, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Kinjin @Flame @DeVision @Gledania @Skylar @Mariko @Light D Lamperouge @Seraphoenix


oh lawd


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Oreki said:


> First


u using internet explorer ?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Soca said:


> Shit I wish we had that kinda lockdown just to experience it. The furthest I think they'll go is set a 6 to 6 curfew.



It may sound bad, but I'd like that too.
Because this way I'm losing a lot of money for not working my 40 hours per week. Even tho I want to work. Ffs.


----------



## Oreki (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> u using internet explorer ?


I do not use god gifted things


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

Flame said:


> oh lawd





DeVision said:


> Where is his mask? You wanna kill us all?


----------



## Soca (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It may sound bad, but I'd like that too.
> Because this way I'm losing a lot of money for not working my 40 hours per week. Even tho I want to work. Ffs.



The way how my job works is that they'd just reschedule work hours to suit. I can't do stuff from home unfortunately lol


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> April is like one of the least relevant months and least relevant spring month
> beside april fools' it has nothing going for it




As if. 



Blade said:


> @Kinjin @Flame @DeVision @Gledania @Skylar @Mariko @Light D Lamperouge @Seraphoenix


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 23, 2020)

Is that @Mariko ?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Soca said:


> The way how my job works is that they'd just reschedule work hours to suit. I can't do stuff from home unfortunately lol



Me neither. When something is broken, or needs to be fixed I go out and see. And suggest a solution. I can't do that from home. 



T.D.A said:


> Is that @Mariko ?



Damn. She was supossed to be annonymous. She sent it in confidence. Now you f*cked it up.


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I do not use god gifted things


*pretend to understand*


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

I had the first one as my ava.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

hmmmmm 
I need new avatar


----------



## Oreki (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> *pretend to understand*


We're living in free world you don't need to pretend


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> hmmmmm
> I need new avatar

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

*anyone up for spades game ? 

we need 1 or 2 players *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

Oreki said:


> First


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 23, 2020)

which OLers should feature in the next video

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> *anyone up for spades game ?
> 
> we need 1 or 2 players *


Where?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> which OLers should feature in the next video



Let me see.
Do you have a list of people already featured?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Let me see.
> Do you have a list of people already featured?



ren
gledania
gira
a optimistic
kinjin
redline
etherborn
devision


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> which OLers should feature in the next video


me 


Soca said:


> Where?


online 
I make a room and we play


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> ren
> gledania
> gira
> a optimistic
> ...



@Mariko @Flame @Soca @Nana @T.D.A 

One of them.


----------



## Soca (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> me
> 
> online
> I make a room and we play


I'm at work so I cant play now


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Soca said:


> I'm at work so I cant play now



Just cough twice and go home.

EDIT: you can say false alarm tomorrow.


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

@Oreki @T.D.A @shaantu @Mariko @Kinjin 

we just need one player 

anyone up for online spades game


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

I have no idea how to play this game


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I have no idea how to play this game


it is easy 
if u familiar with cards u just need to bid and win tricks 
also the trump is spades


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

I guess I can try but I'm really dumb when it comes to card game


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I have no idea how to play this game





Put it onnnnnn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Put it onnnnnn.


hmmmm had an idea on other ava but this one looks cute too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soca (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Just cough twice and go home.
> 
> EDIT: you can say false alarm tomorrow.


Hell nah. The paranoid levels are dangerous around thia place I aint doing nothing lol muthafuckas getting kicked out of taxis for that shit.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Soca said:


> Hell nah. The paranoid levels are dangerous around thia place I aint doing nothing lol muthafuckas getting kicked out of taxis for that shit.





I can't stress it enough. People are idiots. Dr.House was right all along.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

Soca said:


> Hell nah. The paranoid levels are dangerous around thia place I aint doing nothing lol muthafuckas getting kicked out of taxis for that shit.


I read today about some drunk dude who went to bank and at the end he said he has coronavirus, bank's employees called police and he got fined + he might end up in prison


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I read today about some drunk dude who went to bank and at the end he said he has coronavirus, bank's employees called police and he got fined + he might end up in prison





Good thing he was drunk. XD


----------



## Soca (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I can't stress it enough. People are idiots. Dr.House was right all along.


K from MIB said the same shit. At least we havent gotten to people getting their asses beat yet like in jamaica 



shaantu said:


> I read today about some drunk dude who went to bank and at the end he said he has coronavirus, bank's employees called police and he got fined + he might end up in prison


Good. Throw his ass under the damn prison.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

@Mariko

Right @Lurker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I guess I can try but I'm really dumb when it comes to card game


ok use this code

WF55X
@Skylar @DeVision
code got changed
but first go to this

*Spoiler*: __ 




site 
and
click on play then choose Spades then join a game with friends and there is option if u have code click it and enter the code above


----------



## Lurko (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Mariko
> 
> Right @Lurker


You stole my video.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You stole my video.



She wants to stop smoking and needs to go to a hypnosis. I think she needs Tyrone.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

quiting smoking is easy af


----------



## Lurko (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> She wants to stop smoking and needs to go to a hypnosis. I think she needs Tyrone.


The Heart.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Mariko
> 
> Right @Lurker


That mulato girl is soo hot and fat kid makes me shit myself everytime. Funny stuff.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

Thanks for tagging me for a game but no. I'm too retarded for this kind of top tier level stuffs.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 23, 2020)

Oh hey new convo, wonder if it'll go faster this time around. Feels like more people have been active lately.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 23, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Oh hey new convo, wonder if it'll go faster this time around. Feels like more people have been active lately.



Everyone's in quarantine that's why


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Everyone's in quarantine that's why



Not the virus.

How ironic.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

we got destroyed by the girls


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> we got destroyed by the girls



I wouldn't say destroyed.
They conviniently know when one has the ace and the other a K. XD


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I wouldn't say destroyed.
> They conviniently know when one has the ace and the other a K. XD


coincidence? i think not


----------



## Mariko (Mar 23, 2020)

Good night yall.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

It's snowing here now. Just when I thought it couldn't get any worse lmao.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

How did you guys get to over 100 posts so quickly 
This thread was just started


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It's snowing here now. Just when I thought it couldn't get any worse lmao.


Wow, really, that's crazy, it is almost April.
Fuck snow


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It's snowing here now. Just when I thought it couldn't get any worse lmao.


it was snowing here yesterday lmao


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Wow, really, that's crazy, it is almost April.
> Fuck snow


Definitely. 






shaantu said:


> it was snowing here yesterday lmao


Two days ago it was like 22 degrees C here.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Definitely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've barely seen snow and it's funny how that happened because it was on the day and hour of me leaving. It was basically a sign. 
Are things OK in your area, I hope, Light?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Are things OK in your area, I hope, Light?


We are in lockdown now.  We have a curfew as well. It's fine so far imo. 

How about you Nat? Staying safe?


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 23, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Etherborn being loki/lowkey killed me.



Killed me too.



Don't worry though, I'll probably be back in Thor 4. Not that you'll notice, since I'm so under the radar and shit...


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> We are in lockdown now.  We have a curfew as well. It's fine so far imo.
> 
> How about you Nat? Staying safe?


Make sure you have all the necessary supplies and take advantage of this time for self-development or catching up to things you didn't to before because of lack of time.
I am trying, I have been prepared for this before it even hit US. Listen to this, some friends wanted to come from Miami to visit, to fly down, I was like are you kidding me, are you aware of what is going on.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Make sure you have all the necessary supplies and take advantage of this time for self-development or catching up to things you didn't to before because of lack of time.
> I am trying, I have been prepared for this before it even hit US.


Aye, will do so. Thanks. 




Nataly said:


> Listen to this, some friends wanted to come from Miami to visit, to fly down, I was like are you kidding me, are you aware of what is going on.


 
What the hell? Who does that now??


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Aye, will do so. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, never assume what others think or know, because you will most likely be disappointed.
Has this affected your work?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I know, never assume what others think or know, because you will most likely be disappointed.
> Has this affected your work?


Nah, I work from home so it's kinda even better for me because now I have more time. It affected my uni, now it's closed and I am not really sure how the exams and all that stuff will be dealt with. Plus for one exam I had to go and teach 5 classes in elementary or high schools but they are also closed until the end of the school year, so I have no idea how to do that.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Once the cat is out of the house.... What is happening here.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

shaantu said:


> we got destroyed by the girls



Sorry to say. But you're the weakest link.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Sorry to say. But you're the weakest link.


I just wasn't lucky enough


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I wouldn't say destroyed.
> They conviniently know when one has the ace and the other a K. XD


it's called great teamwork and being smart




also fuck u clubs 


this was fun but also make u on the edge 

great game guys lol


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> it's called great teamwork and being smart
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You call it great teamwork, I call it discord chat.


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You call it great teamwork, I call it discord chat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You call it great teamwork, I call it discord chat.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


>


Btw what game did you play?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Btw what game did you play?


I rolled all of them with one hand only.


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Btw what game did you play?


Spades 
u know it ?


----------



## Skylar (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> it's called great teamwork and being smart
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That’s right sis 

Good game everyone


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> Spades
> u know it ?


Never heard of it. What's it about???


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Never heard of it. What's it about???



Never played spades on windows games?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Never played spades on windows games?


I am too young for that 




For real never.


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Never heard of it. What's it about???


Cards game 

If u familiar with cards game 
U have to make a bid then try to win tricks with your partner
Also the trump is Spades


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> Cards game
> 
> If u familiar with cards game
> U have to make a bid then try to win tricks with your partner
> Also the trump is Spades


I only play poker. 


Thanks tho.


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I only play poker.
> 
> 
> Thanks tho.


oh i see 

Np 

This reminds me of another fun card game 

Wonder if i can find it online

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I am too young for that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoćeš reći da sam ja star? XD


@T.D.A Did you decide which protagonist are going to be in the next movie? XD
I forgot to mention Shrike.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You call it great teamwork, I call it discord chat.


You don't know what discord chat is, you have just started using it


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hoćeš reći da sam ja star? XD






Salim se hahah. Ali stvarno nisam igrao to nikad.


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Salim se hahah. Ali stvarno nisam igrao to nikad.




we speak only english here

no shonen immigrants are allowed here


----------



## Redline (Mar 23, 2020)

My vote is no lol..you guys didn't want my monster avy for free as a price for losing a bet ! But his avy are a piece of cake compare...
Anyway..nice bunker we got here, I don't even know wtf to believe it not anymore...
The thing is ..we do know they ain't telling something...


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

During this quarantine I feel my eyesight got worse


----------



## Redline (Mar 23, 2020)

Blade said:


> we speak only english here
> 
> no shonen immigrants are allowed here


Every cones from an immigrated ancestors...any fucking countrywe are all living in lol...better realize it before it's too late lol. Maybe only Japanese can say my ancestors were Japanese lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

Blade said:


> we speak only english here
> 
> no shonen immigrants are allowed here


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Nataly said:


> You don't know what discord chat is, you have just started using it



And how exactly do you know I use discord? And that I just started using it? 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> Salim se hahah. Ali stvarno nisam igrao to nikad.



Ma znam, zajebajem se. XD



Blade said:


> we speak only english here
> 
> no shonen immigrants are allowed here



Stick with us. You'll become one of us. XD



Nana said:


> During this quarantine I feel my eyesight got worse



Maybe you're just sleepy?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 23, 2020)

@Redline

please explain your avatar. why are you subjecting us innocent bystanders to this horror?

edit: looking for the disable avys function right now...

edit2: bloody hell, looks like there isn't


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

Redline said:


> Every cones from an immigrated ancestors...any fucking countrywe are all living in lol...better realize it before it's too late lol. Maybe only Japanese can say my ancestors were Japanese lol




this neega redline going in ''big brain mode'', faster than a saitama fight


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> And how exactly do you know I use discord? And that I just started using it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that easily, from you talking about it openly and in public


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Redline (Mar 23, 2020)

Blade said:


> we speak only english here
> 
> no shonen immigrants are allowed here


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> And how exactly do you know I use discord? And that I just started using it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope yesterday and today I couldn't read my pc screen 100%
I had to use my glasses


----------



## Lurko (Mar 23, 2020)

Blade said:


>


Redline lives in Italy....


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Redline
> 
> please explain your avatar. why do you subject us innocent bystanders to this horror?
> 
> ...


visit the site as guest then


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

Blade said:


>


You gotta hook me up with those emojis. 





DeVision said:


> Ma znam, zajebajem se. XD


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Redline lives in Italy....


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

I made that emote

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> Nope yesterday and today I couldn't read my pc screen 100%
> I had to use my glasses


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I made that emote


For real? 


What else?


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I made that emote


















*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Redline (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> For real?
> 
> 
> What else?


Yes, I have made several OP emotes and I have more stocks to make them from
You can see them all here: 



Nataly said:


> I know nobody cares, but here are some emotes.
> I am panning on working on more OP emotes
> 
> :  RosiLove (@Rinoa )
> ...





Nataly said:


> Some more emotes:
> : dragoncoffee
> : zorothinking
> : luffywhat
> ...


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Uwu I like this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> Uwu I like this


I love this one from Cora, I use it all the time


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Yes, I have made several OP emotes and I have more stocks to make them from
> You can see them all here:
> 
> 
> ​


Damn. You're too good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> visit the site as guest then


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Damn. You're too good.


Thank you, so yes, I made that emote as you can see, if you have a cool image to turn into an emote, you know where to go.
I was collecting some more images and I will make more when I am in the mood for Photoshop


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Redline
> 
> please explain your avatar. why are you subjecting us innocent bystanders to this horror?
> 
> ...




Addblock it? 



Nataly said:


> I know that easily, from you talking about it openly and in public



That doesn't mean anything. And don't skip on the recently part. You know something and I'm gonna find out through which person.


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I love this one from Cora, I use it all the time


I like it it is cute 

Why it is not added ?


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Addblock it?
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean anything. And don't skip on the recently part. You know something and I'm gonna find out through which person.


I know nothing, DeVision, I hope you are enjoying everything discord has to offer


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 23, 2020)

@DeVision can't thank you enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Thank you, so yes, I made that emote as you can see, if you have a cool image to turn into an emote, you know where to go.
> I was collecting some more images and I will make more when I am in the mood for Photoshop


Great work though. Thanks. 




A friend of mine recently made these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 23, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Redline
> 
> please explain your avatar. why are you subjecting us innocent bystanders to this horror?
> 
> ...


What? What's wrong with it?
It the amazing Chucky the killer doll!
He is been the main actor for several movies...
He is quite a celebrity lol..
Does he scares you?..xd
Ps..I had a nice girl ass as avy before but they told me to change it becouse it was nsfw so. It's not my fault in the first place , I would  have not changed it with this otherwise...lol


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> I like it it is cute
> 
> Why it is not added ?


Thank you, I wish it was, we have no Cora emotes
I have no idea 

Also, I noticed I fucked up with Franky emote and didn't render it properly


----------



## Redline (Mar 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Great work though. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Great work though. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Pepe OP related emotes, but you are killing me with these ones


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Thank you, I wish it was, we have no Cora emotes
> I have no idea
> 
> Also, I noticed I fucked up with Franky emote and didn't render it properly


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I know nothing, DeVision, I hope you are enjoying everything discord has to offer



 I swear I'll get to the bottom of this!


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2020)

Those are even funnier with time.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

I can't 
I saw you posted an emote of  with a mask on if I am not mistaken
I laughed so hard


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Thank you, I wish it was, we have no Cora emotes
> I have no idea
> 
> Also, I noticed I fucked up with Franky emote and didn't render it properly


Maybe try suggesting it again 



On the topic there is a morgan freeman emote that i liked but can't remember where


----------



## Redline (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I swear I'll get to the bottom of this!


Let's me just tell you I didn't cancel my post in case you were wondering lol


----------



## Lurko (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Those are even funnier with time.





Nataly said:


> I can't
> I saw you posted an emote of  with a mask on if I am not mistaken
> I laughed so hard


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Those are even funnier with time.


Until you get sick.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I swear I'll get to the bottom of this!


It might be a Longbottoms Pants of Bikini Bottoms
Are you ready fir that?


Nana said:


> Maybe try suggesting it again
> 
> 
> 
> On the topic there is a morgan freeman emote that i liked but can't remember where


Freeman is so good for emote material

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Great work though. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



these are cool. did kishido make them?



Redline said:


> What? What's wrong with it?
> It the amazing Chucky the killer doll!
> He is been the main actor for several movies...
> He is quite a celebrity lol..
> Does he scares you?..xd


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> On the topic there is a morgan freeman emote that i liked but can't remember where


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

I fucking remembered it, why did I even remember it
Don't ask 
Do you have mjlol with the mask?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 23, 2020)

You have Italian blood in you. The Heart??


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Ahhh this one lmao 

I love the look he is giving


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 23, 2020)

girafarig said:


> these are cool. did kishido make them?


His assistant.


----------



## Redline (Mar 23, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You have Italian blood in you. The Heart??


If he is lucky he got a bit of Italian blood  who knows


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> His assistant.



sounds like a mystery


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You have Italian blood in you. The Heart??



half american and half italian who now lives








































in states, until the summer


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Do you have mjlol with the mask?




nah


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

So many Shanks around, I don't know who is who


----------



## Redline (Mar 23, 2020)

girafarig said:


> these are cool. did kishido make them?


Don't worry I will change it soon enough..just look at him like a little cute sweet doll


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

Blade said:


> nah


I should make it, it would be so funny


----------



## Lurko (Mar 23, 2020)

Blade said:


> half american and half italian who now lives
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

Blade said:


> half american and half italian who now lives
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stay in the States


----------



## Irene (Mar 23, 2020)

Nataly said:


> So many Shanks around, I don't know who is who


thx to Gled


----------



## Redline (Mar 23, 2020)

Nataly said:


> So many Shanks around, I don't know who is who


That's all glen fault !.. people are easily influencable...that's how the worlds run baby


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I should make it, it would be so funny





well

if you aren't lazy, go ahead


----------



## Lurko (Mar 23, 2020)

Nataly said:


> So many Shanks around, I don't know who is who


@Gledania


----------



## Redline (Mar 23, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Stay in the States


Yeah trump will protect you all...if have money to pay for it.. obviously...lol


----------



## Lurko (Mar 23, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah trump will protect you all...if have money to pay for it.. obviously...lol


He's a saint.


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

Lurker said:


>





Nataly said:


> Stay in the States





at this point

it's the most possible and accurate scenario

rip

italy is now in such difficult times, so many bad news, every day


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> thx to Gled





Redline said:


> That's all glen fault !.. people are easily influencable...that's how the worlds run baby






Lurker said:


> @Gledania





Redline said:


> Yeah trump will protect you all...if have money to pay for it.. obviously...lol


What happened?
Yes, even with the way the economy is going now, I will still be able to lead the life I have been for many years and I am eager to invest in stocks once this settles in and get into real estate with more power to get more houses



Blade said:


> well
> 
> if you aren't lazy, go ahead


I have never been lazy, I am eager​


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

Blade said:


> at this point
> 
> it's the most possible and accurate scenario
> 
> ...


Unfortunately yes, I have to go back to another state but in current conditions, I might just stay here for the time being


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

breh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

I never understood the toilet paper boom with the virus spreading


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 23, 2020)

@Nataly 

gled loves bets and it looks like the bets decided to finally reciprocate!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I never understood the toilet paper boom with the virus spreading




look

things are simple

in one pic

i will summarize you, the entire toilet paper madness

check


----------



## Lurko (Mar 23, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Nataly
> 
> gled loves bets and it looks like the bets decided to finally reciprocate!


@Gledania


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

Blade said:


> look
> 
> things are simple
> 
> ...


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

I think mjlol looks more efficient with his full unmasked smile


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I think mjlol looks more efficient with his full unmasked smile


----------



## Lurko (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

You are too funny Blade


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

Nataly said:


> You are too funny Blade


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 23, 2020)

Has @Gledania  ever won an avatar bet? I've always seen this dude wearing some trash.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 23, 2020)

Try that.


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 23, 2020)

Honk Honk.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Mar 23, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Unfortunately yes, I have to go back to another state but in current conditions, I might just stay here for the time being


Well , if you are living in the states it's a good country to live I suppose , pretty exciting I am sure, and the land is also really beautiful... politicians fiesn make a country, they just give him a face.... remember berlusconi lol...


----------



## shaantu (Mar 24, 2020)

March 24th and it's so freaking cold  I thought I'd die when I went outside


----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2020)

shaantu said:


> March 24th and it's so freaking cold  I thought I'd die when I went outside


Not in Florida.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 24, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Not in Florida.


 



meanwhile -5 Celcius degree here


----------



## Ren. (Mar 24, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Ren. (Mar 24, 2020)

shaantu said:


> Rules
> 
> - Global and OL rules apply
> - Thread ends after 10,000 posts
> ...


@Mariko  is the worst


----------



## shaantu (Mar 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Mariko  is the worst


careful dude she can hear ya


----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Until you get sick.




This made me laugh.......and sad because I was laughing.



Nataly said:


> It might be a Longbottoms Pants of Bikini Bottoms
> Are you ready fir that?



We'll see! 


Don't work.


----------



## Steven (Mar 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Mariko  is the worst


Gledi is more worse

French people


----------



## Ren. (Mar 24, 2020)

shaantu said:


> careful dude she can hear ya


She is a Zoro hater so that negates it


----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2020)

shaantu said:


> meanwhile -5 Celcius degree here


----------



## Ren. (Mar 24, 2020)

shaantu said:


> meanwhile -5 Celcius degree here


It is snowing here for 1 day so ]


Acno said:


> Gledi is more worse
> 
> French people


Ther bear is not french just speaks the language!


----------



## Steven (Mar 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> It is snowing here for 1 day so ]
> 
> Ther bear is not french just speaks the language!


And that makes it better?


----------



## shaantu (Mar 24, 2020)

iirc the bear is Algerian living in Belgium


----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2020)

shaantu said:


> meanwhile -5 Celcius degree here


-6 here


----------



## shaantu (Mar 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> -6 here


living in Europe SUCKS


----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2020)

shaantu said:


> living in Europe SUCKS



But at least it's sunny. XD

Btw. great ava.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Mar 24, 2020)

shaantu said:


> living in Europe SUCKS





You can help me shovel the show instead of nagging.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You can help me shovel the show instead of nagging.


I got my own problems, you know...
besides I had to shovel snow yesterday


----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2020)

Old old school D 12.


----------



## Irene (Mar 24, 2020)

Morning


----------



## Steven (Mar 24, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Old old school D 12.


----------



## Irene (Mar 24, 2020)

New event when ??


----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2020)

Acno said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2020)

Nana said:


> New event when ??


Nananana.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 24, 2020)

Nana said:


> New event when ??


grand spades tournament incoming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 24, 2020)

shaantu said:


> grand spades tournament incoming


U into the game now ? 



Lurker said:


> Nananana.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 24, 2020)

I lost twice, I demand rematch


----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Mar 24, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I lost twice, I demand rematch


that's the spirit


----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2020)

Nana said:


> U into the game now ?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2020)

I went to a in the middle hood level middle school.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Mar 24, 2020)

Poor Gledania, his genius shouldn't be limited by us mortals


----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Poor Gledania, his genius shouldn't be limited by us mortals


----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2020)

This is for Stan. Rip.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## shaantu (Mar 24, 2020)

@Blade any chance you got  emote with mask?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2020)

They killed my boy.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 24, 2020)

@Kylo Ren who do you beef with?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Steven (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Wow 300 posts already?


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2020)

It's a good thing..


----------



## shaantu (Mar 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's a good thing..


you are already camping for post 10000, aren't you?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2020)

shaantu said:


> you are already camping for post 10000, aren't you?



The last one was stolen.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's a good thing..



I wonder..


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

10000 posts. In 8 years only got to 2000


----------



## shaantu (Mar 24, 2020)

oh my god this day is dragging for soooooooooooooo long
I feel like its 5pm already when its only 2pm


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Was playing Aion last night after 7 years and this song came up.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 24, 2020)

@Kinjin

I still need to defeat @Etherborn @Flame and @MasterBeast so far.



Make a game already


----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> 10000 posts. In 8 years only got to 2000



90% of mine are done in the last 2 years.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Mar 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> 10000 posts. In 8 years only got to 2000


dont worry, numbers dont mean much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> 90% of mine are done in the last 2 years.





shaantu said:


> dont worry, numbers dont mean much



Majority of my posts are from probably being an Itachitard in 2012-2013


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> being an Itachitard in 2012-2013


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 24, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja do you remember divinstrosity?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



GOATachi 



The memes were glorious


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Alibaba Saluja do you remember divinstrosity?



That name does ring some bells 

I mostly remember other Itachi fans.

And I remember Shiba when his name was Flutter something.

EDIT: Fluttershy if I'm not mistaken


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

I remember Amaterasu's son too.

Nikushima was such a boss 

A shame most followed Itachi's steps and went into retirement.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> GOATachi
> 
> 
> 
> The memes were glorious


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>





Good times.

Uchiha Itachi aka "The Solo King"


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That name does ring some bells
> 
> I mostly remember* other* Itachi fans.





the only god of konoha library is itachi uchiha and divinstrosity is his prophet

edit: also you lack hatred, al.


----------



## Blade (Mar 24, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja @Light D Lamperouge 


i mock the uchiha memes

but

the solo itachi memes were always funny

check the iconic ones now  








mutiversal uchihas


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

girafarig said:


> the only god of konoha library is itachi uchiha and divinstrosity is his prophet
> 
> edit: also you lack hatred, al.





I know there was one that was very good besides Nikushima.

Maybe it's that one. It's been a very long time.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Good times.
> 
> Uchiha Itachi aka "The Solo King"







Blade said:


> @Alibaba Saluja @Light D Lamperouge
> 
> 
> i mock the uchiha memes
> ...


----------



## Blade (Mar 24, 2020)

gai and lee are still the best nardo characters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Alibaba Saluja @Light D Lamperouge
> 
> 
> i mock the uchiha memes
> ...





Those were over the top

But no more than the truth though



Quality memes.


----------



## Blade (Mar 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Blade said:


> gai and lee are still the best nardo characters



Those guys were cool.

8th Gates Gai


----------



## Blade (Mar 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Those were over the top
> 
> But no more than the truth though
> 
> ...




reality canon though:

itachi gets reiatsu flexed even by the likes of 




















aizen


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Blade said:


> reality canon though:
> 
> itachi gets reiatsu flexed even by the likes of
> 
> ...



I remember another one.

"Itachi >> your fave"

"Itachi soloes Galactus"

The wanking was multiverse levels

And Kishi only provided more fuel to the fire


----------



## Blade (Mar 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I remember another one.
> 
> "Itachi >> your fave"
> 
> ...





those multiversal wanking memes were based on the images i posted


just now you noticed it?


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Blade said:


> those multiversal wanking memes were based on the images i posted
> 
> 
> just now you noticed it?



I'm retired. Memory and vision fails me like an old man


----------



## Irene (Mar 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Wow 300 posts already?


Sometimes it slows after the hype 




Gledania said:


> @Kinjin
> 
> I still defeat @Etherborn @Flame and @MasterBeast so far.
> 
> ...



Yes plz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2020)

Gonna beat that!


Blade said:


> gai and lee are still the best nardo characters



Jiraiya >


----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Gonna beat that!



Legendary luck.....


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Gonna beat that!
> 
> 
> Jiraiya >


Close but no cigar


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

This time gonna climb to top contributor


----------



## Irene (Mar 24, 2020)

We practicing for new game


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This time gonna climb to top contributor


Let's roll some dice. 

Roll a 100faced die 12 times.


----------



## Irene (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

Still reign supreme.


----------



## Irene (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Let's roll some dice.
> 
> Roll a 100faced die 12 times.



Let's go


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Let's go


Some bad ones there, otherwise you'd have destroyed me lmao.


----------



## Irene (Mar 24, 2020)

659 is the highest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Some bad ones there, otherwise you'd have destroyed me lmao.



That 1 and 7


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

@Nana @Alibaba Saluja 

Let's roll.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Last chance


----------



## Irene (Mar 24, 2020)

Ok what the winner get ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Nana @Alibaba Saluja
> 
> Let's roll.


Those last three


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Not bad but not good enough


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

That was warmup 

Let's go now.


----------



## Irene (Mar 24, 2020)

Wanna bet on usertitle ?  
The winner decide


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Nana said:


> Wanna bet on usertitle ?
> The winner decide





@Light D Lamperouge decides. He's the host.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Here I go


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Those throws


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

No bets yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Here I go


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Light D Lamperouge decides. He's the host.



I take back what I said. Who wins gets a date with @Nana


*Spoiler*: __ 



kidding


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

@Nana


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

@Nana @Alibaba Saluja 

How about a sig bet? The loser, the one with the least amount has to wear a sig the winner, the one with the highest amount, chooses.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

@DeVision want in on this one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Nana @Alibaba Saluja
> 
> How about a sig bet? The loser, the one with the least amount has to wear a sig the winner, the one with the highest amount, chooses.





My sig is untouchable


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Now seriously. I'm in


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

But I hope I don't lose.

Kurumi


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Now seriously. I'm in


Aye, let's wait for @Nana and @DeVision


----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @DeVision want in on this one?



Sure.
So 2 winners, 2 losers?

EDIT: 2 options
1 winner 2 neutral 1 loser
2 winners 2 losers


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> 1 winner 2 neutral 1 loser
> 2 winners 2 losers


Whichever you Nana and Ali prefer. I am down with any.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Mar 24, 2020)

Here I am what's up ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

Nana said:


> Here I am what's up ?


@Alibaba Saluja @DeVision you and I roll a 100faced dice The loser, the one with the least amount has to wear a sig the winner, the one with the highest amount, chooses.

or
1 winner 2 neutral 1 loser
2 winners 2 losers

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Irene (Mar 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Alibaba Saluja @DeVision you and I roll a 100faced dice The loser, the one with the least amount has to wear a sig the winner, the one with the highest amount, chooses.
> 
> or
> 1 winner 2 neutral 1 loser
> 2 winners 2 losers


 
2 against 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

Nana said:


> 2 against 2


Which teams tho?


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Alibaba Saluja @DeVision you and I roll a 100faced dice The loser, the one with the least amount has to wear a sig the winner, the one with the highest amount, chooses.
> 
> or
> 1 winner 2 neutral 1 loser
> 2 winners 2 losers



2 vs 2 then..

Kurumi..


----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Which teams tho?



No teams. 2 with the lower dice roll number lose. The other 2 win. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

Whichever one is ok with me. 


What do you guys want?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 24, 2020)

Ok let's roll 

Ppl then choose who they wanna make them change


----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2020)

Dibs on rolling last. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja @DeVision


I am rolling second to last


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

I'll roll first then


----------



## Irene (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

God of dice and Jupiter be with me


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

Let's go


----------



## Kishido (Mar 24, 2020)

@Soca

Make this a emoji


----------



## Irene (Mar 24, 2020)

Dev only u left

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Let's go









Nana said:


>


Those last 4


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

@DeVision


----------



## Irene (Mar 24, 2020)

Lmao almost got fodder numbers but dice saved me in the end

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Mar 24, 2020)

Talk about spamming


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

I hope I win


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

Damn, I lost. Shouldn't have used the pocket knife.


----------



## Irene (Mar 24, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Talk about spamming


Don't be a boomer


----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2020)

Damn.. I'm gonna lose.. XD
How long is the bet? XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn.. I'm gonna lose.. XD
> How long is the bet? XD


Reverse psychology I see


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Nooooooo.

Kurumi


----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2020)

Nice. Let's punish them @Nana


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

I'll get you back I promise


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Mar 24, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge I will make u a sig hopefully u like it 

Also no spoilering it


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

More proof that Mihawk is > Shanks


----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2020)

You lose twice.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Light D Lamperouge I will make u a sig hopefully u like it
> 
> Also no spoilering it



Give him something he hates.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You lose twice.


Because of Shanks 





Nana said:


> @Light D Lamperouge I will make u a sig hopefully u like it
> 
> Also no spoilering it


I won't spoiler it. But the sig is for here.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Mar 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Give him something he hates.


I wil have to ask my friend then 





Light D Lamperouge said:


> Because of Shanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would have been more fun if t was on WG but ok


----------



## Irene (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

As soon as I mention Shanks my rolls go down


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

@DeVision 

Be nice


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

Zoro>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Lidd


----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @DeVision
> 
> Be nice



I don't know what you hate.. :/
I need something you hate. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

Zoro>>>>>>>Kidd


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I don't know what you hate.. :/
> I need something you hate. XD



I hate Kurumi


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

What's wrong with my rolls? 

As soon as I mention the one armed gingers with lipstick they go down


----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> What's wrong with my rolls?
> 
> As soon as I mention the one armed gingers with lipstick they go down



Shanksu is greatness:


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Shanksu is greatness:


Mihawk reigns supreme


----------



## Oreki (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Mihawk reigns supreme


Again the Shanks in the quote jinxed me.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Mihawk reigns supreme



Just like in cannon. Shanks > Migay


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Just like in cannon. Shanks > Migay




Mihawk>Shanks is canon though.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Mihawk>Shanks is canon though.



Only in fanfics. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Only in fanfics. XD


No. 

They are top 2 but Mihawk is above.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

Swordsmen rule


----------



## Irene (Mar 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Zoro>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Lidd


566 >>> 546 



Dice have spoken


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Top 4 contributors.

@Light D Lamperouge 

@DeVision 

@Nana 

@Alibaba Saluja


----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2020)

Light taking a lots of L's today. XD

Not his day. XD


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

@Nana Let's settle this later 





*Spoiler*: __ 



Mihawk allusion in case someone doesn't get it


----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Mihawk is the man hailed and introduced as the WSS on multiple occasions over and over again

Moreover, he is appointed as the goal of one of the main characters.

Stephen Paul's translation as well
If there are people out there that sincerely think and expect Oda to give one of his most important characters an empty dream and think that after the battle Mihawk's gonna say 'well joke's on you brah I am not actually the strongest swordsman ha ha ha', I am bewildered by that and don't really know what to say to those people.

Mihawk is a man canonically superior to an Admiral

a man who awaits a day someone will emerge to surpass Shanks, a Yonko, in order to present a challenge to him

a man who is hailed as the rival of a Yonko Shanks, and even superior judging by his title

WB hasn't heard Shanks' name in years implying that Shanks didn't fight any remarkable foe after Mihawk: not Kaido, not Linlin and of course not Whitebeard.

yet he still remembers the duels between Mihawk and Shanks.



Someone whose duels WB considers legendary

Whitebeard explicitly said that he considers Shanks and Mihawk's duels to be legendary, in a conversation where he brought up legends of the previous generation like Garp, Roger and Sengoku.

He says 伝説に語りつぐものは少ない、お前と鷹の目との決闘の日々も俺の耳にまだ新しい - Very few people become legends, but the days you and Hawk-Eyes duelled are still fresh in my ears.
伝説に語りつぐ - being passed down as legend
決闘 - duels
日々 - days
耳にまだ新しい - still new to my ears

Earlier in the conversation, Whitebeard lamented that very few people remember the old era, bringing up Garp and Sengoku as examples. This carries more meaning now that we know that Whitebeard saw both the Rocks and Roger's era and was extremely familiar with other top tiers such as Kaido, Shiki and Xebec. For Whitebeard to say that he still remembers Shanks and Mihawk's duels from 10 years ago is an incredible compliment to both Shanks and Mihawk's abilities.


someone who immediately pops up in Shanks' mind when being asked about his scars

someone who has stated that he as the strongest will await at the top no matter how long it takes Zoro to reach it, years if need be


Shonen tropes indicate that Mihawk, until he is surpassed by Zoro, will be the strongest swordsman of all time, and Zoro upon surpassing him will become the strongest swordsman of all time as well. Whatever feat swordsmen perform Mihawk can reciprocate at a higher level. Any and all hype a singular or all swordsmen receive in the One Piece manga is hype for Mihawk, who stands atop them all.




@DeVision


----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Gledania I'm borrowing this:




@Light D Lamperouge tbh I don't care. Sorry you did all the trouble of showing it to me. (možda ipak pročitam zbog truda XD)
I just like to troll from time to time. 

(But imo Shanks > )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Alibaba Saluja



That cat  love his phrases



My brain is hardwired to think about spirituality when I see those kind of phrases.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

You like Mihawk?

read this and tell me what you think. I am bored lmao. 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> You like Mihawk?
> 
> read this and tell me what you think. I am bored lmao.



I've read it.

I agree with all of it. I do think that Mihawk is superior as he is the WSS. 

Going by what is shown Mihawk > Shanks.

However from a story/plot perspective I believe it makes sense for them to be at equal strenght. They are often "portayed as a pair" in the sense that both are crucial to Luffy and Zoro story.

Shanks is a Yonkou and Mihawk WSS. Oda is not interested in powerlevels though.

Logically speaking with what's shown Mihawk > Shanks. But from a story perspective it makes more sense for them to be equal in strenght.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

But with reasoning it can go both ways though. I've seen some valid points in Shanks's favour. Oda doesn't make it clear enough..


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I've read it.
> 
> I agree with all of it. I do think that Mihawk is superior as he is the WSS.
> 
> ...


Imo, it's Mihawk>SHanks or at best Mihawk>=Shanks. Can't see it the other way.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Imo, it's Mihawk>SHanks or at best Mihawk>=Shanks. Can't see it the other way.



I's a valid interpretation.

My (non wanking) position in this is that they're equal as I believe that it makes more sense to see their relative strengh from a story perspective.

I like Shanks but I like Mihawk more.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I's a valid interpretation.
> 
> My (non wanking) position in this is that they're equal as I believe that it makes more sense to see their relative strengh from a story perspective.
> 
> I like Shanks but I like Mihawk more.


Shanks is my 3rd favourite character in the story, but people mostly assume I don't like him, just because I debate for Mihawk in Mihawk vs Shanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Hilarious


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Hilarious








The last one tho


----------



## Oreki (Mar 24, 2020)

You guys should read "the subtle art of not giving a fuck"


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mob (Mar 24, 2020)

when think I ever put my hand in making this, thank god I grew out of this fanboyism


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

Mob said:


> when think I ever put my hand in making this


You made it? Good job. I'll disregard the second part.


----------



## Mob (Mar 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> You made it? Good job. I'll disregard the second part.


you will start doubting Zoro senpai as well one day it happens to all of us sooner or later


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 24, 2020)

Oreki said:


> You guys should read "the subtle art of not giving a fuck"



please post more


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

Mob said:


> you will start doubting Zoro senpai as well one day it happens to all of us sooner or later


Never. 


Here's hoping you get the spark back though. Soon enough you will.


----------



## Mob (Mar 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Never.
> 
> 
> Here's hoping you get the spark back though. Soon enough you will.


what happened with die hard pirates, did we win davy back fight or lose what the heck happened


----------



## Oreki (Mar 24, 2020)

girafarig said:


> please post more


I'll try but can't promise lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Alibaba Saluja


Yeah..finally you got that don!.. thanks..I appreciate...lol


----------



## Redline (Mar 24, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I'll try but can't promise lol


Long time no see oreki..!? Hope you are safe and sound, takecare , catch you around next time


----------



## Redline (Mar 24, 2020)

Mob said:


> what happened with die hard pirates, did we win davy back fight or lose what the heck happened


Die hard lost with shame or maybe they won..becouse we gave out the win but all consider legend did they job and smash them! Xd
Either way we got out with honor


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 24, 2020)

Mob said:


> what happened with die hard pirates, did we win davy back fight or lose what the heck happened


I have no idea lol. It seems it was a tie somehow.


----------



## Redline (Mar 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Imo, it's Mihawk>SHanks or at best Mihawk>=Shanks. Can't see it the other way.


Off course! It does make perfect sense that Luffy mentored is weaker then Zoro mentor right?
Lmaooo..
Obviously even  prime Reylight is weaker then Mihawk isn't it...
He stall with an admiral
Mihawk stall with VISTA, who is above kizaru for sure...lmaoo..
Nothing less from an hardcore Zoro fan...
But I respect you for it, it's just the side you choose, nothing wrong with it after all, Zoro is pretty awesome and strong


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 24, 2020)

@Ren.


----------



## Redline (Mar 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That cat  love his phrases
> 
> 
> 
> My brain is hardwired to think about spirituality when I see those kind of phrases.


Yes..to ..Rome!
We have a way of saying like every road you will take will bring you to Rome...or kinda like that in Italy... Ogni Strada porta a Roma.xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 24, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Ren.


Trump for president!


----------



## Ren. (Mar 24, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Ren.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Ren.



This is just.... wow. I can't say what this is.. The most powerful person in the world thinking only about himself. XD


----------



## Redline (Mar 24, 2020)

Happy birthday Federico!!


----------



## Ren. (Mar 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 24, 2020)

Much love for my people...we do have mafia and corruption, but there are no.people like us..and I did travel a lot
We could be the best European country if we only would be less stupid and more clever lol...
We could live only by tourism..
Do you you guys know 75% of art and historical places are in Italy?
Now you know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 24, 2020)

Mob said:


> you will start doubting Zoro senpai as well one day it happens to all of us sooner or later


Lol..yeah he should have started doubt him. Ever since he faint after the kamazou fodder fight!..who also was nerfed..XD Let him wank..they need it


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> This is just.... wow. I can't say what this is.. The most powerful person in the world thinking only about himself. XD



'imbecile'


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 24, 2020)

@Redline 

you also have the best football, the best national anthem and the best food<3


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 24, 2020)

@Gledania if your life depended on it and you had to date one OL girl, who would you choose?


----------



## Blade (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> 'imbecile'



Are we allowed to type that? Our FBI agent will rat on us. 




Blade said:


>



I'm sorry to say this, but you're going to hell..

And me too because I laugh too much. XD


----------



## Redline (Mar 24, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Redline
> 
> you also have the best football, the best national anthem and the best food<3


National anthem is lame..the football maybe once in the 90 and the food is just around one of the best like in many others Mediterranean countries...


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yes..to ..Rome!
> We have a way of saying like every road you will take will bring you to Rome...or kinda like that in Italy... Ogni Strada porta a Roma.xd



I remember from history class.

"All streets lead to Rome" or something like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Mar 24, 2020)

Redline said:


> National anthem is lame..the football maybe once in the 90 and the food is just around one of the best like in many others Mediterranean countries...


Spain is better for me ...
I don't like the Italian style.


----------



## Blade (Mar 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Are we allowed to type that? Our FBI agent will rat on us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jokes aside

i believe in God

and God will save us all from this corona madness and this clown world

people need to chill and don't overreact, things will get better


----------



## Ren. (Mar 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I remember from history class.
> 
> "All streets lead to Rome" or something like that.


All roads but you were close .


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> All roads but you were close .


----------



## Blade (Mar 24, 2020)

also

another advice

don't watch tv and news

they try to brainwash and melt your brain

propaganda and exaggeration x1000


----------



## Ren. (Mar 24, 2020)

corona edition!


----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2020)

Blade said:


> also
> 
> another advice
> 
> ...



@Mariko is that you?

(I agree but I had to do it XD)


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 24, 2020)

Redline said:


> National anthem is lame..the football maybe once in the 90 and the food is just around one of the best like in many others Mediterranean countries...



no, the anthem is fab (though the german anthem is great too...which is not surprising seeing as these 2 were penned by real composers). and your 2006 national team>all


----------



## Blade (Mar 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Mariko is that you?
> 
> (I agree but I had to do it XD)




dis neega 

be woke, lad

BE WOKE


----------



## Blade (Mar 24, 2020)

and

let's go back to memes now


----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2020)

Blade said:


> dis neega
> 
> be woke, lad
> 
> BE WOKE



WOKE AF!


----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2020)

Blade said:


> and
> 
> let's go back to memes now



Oh I bet there are a lot of Naruto ones worse than those two. XD


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Mar 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh I bet there are a lot of Naruto ones worse than those two. XD




i know

naruto and even the one piece anime, for example

check


----------



## Redline (Mar 24, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Spain is better for me ...
> I don't like the Italian style.


Lol..while I agree it's better becouse they don't have the Vatican and do they can be more free and easy going, about the style , let me tell you Spanish just copy from Italians and they thing we used to wears like ten years ago now they wear ING it in Spain..but also I am never been into fashion to be honest, I usually against everything that is common or that everyone does, do or listen too...since forever...I  have my own stile ,no need to follow the mass, plusi myself don't like italians narrow mentality...many Italians thinks they are the best and everything that comes from Italy is the bast, but it's too bad most of those who thinks that, they actually never left Italy or lived in other places to compare( I did) so even if they went in holidays abroad they still know shit!
Girl here are not emancipated, like English , Germans , Dutch , Spanish and so on..

They are really beautiful ,but still under a certain attitu to be undera man's protection ..which is lame... it's really difficult to find emancipated and open minded Italian girls... that's why I like more strangers girls,even thou I must say Italian girls are something else, I sweat I found myself asking about a certain girl or wondering where that amazing beautiful girl come from..when I was around in other countries , either clubbing or in pubs Orin other places and I swear to you ten ,most of the time I found out those girls were allitalian lol...
I do like Italian girls who lived outside Italian and they change mentality and they become emoncipated, more confident of themselves and not a pain in the asslikewhen you get girlfriend in Italy which is really heavy to cope with, at least for me..I hateto be the jolly, Otto have to decide ever thing to give explain for everything and so on..
Let's see if I can make myself clear..
For instead..London or Berlin nowdays it's like living on the 2020
Living in Rome it's like living in the 1980.. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Book from 2008


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol..while I agree it's better becouse they don't have the Vatican and do they can be more free and easy going, about the style , let me tell you Spanish just copy from Italians and they thing we used to wears like ten years ago now they wear ING it in Spain..but also I am never been into fashion to be honest, I usually against everything that is common or that everyone does, do or listen too...since forever...I  have my own stile ,no need to follow the mass, plusi myself don't like italians narrow mentality...many Italians thinks they are the best and everything that comes from Italy is the bast, but it's too bad most of those who thinks that, they actually never left Italy or lived in other places to compare( I did) so even if they went in holidays abroad they still know shit!
> Girl here are not emancipated, like English , Germans , Dutch , Spanish and so on..
> 
> They are really beautiful ,but still under a certain attitu to be undera man's protection ..which is lame... it's really difficult to find emancipated and open minded Italian girls... that's why I like more strangers girls,even thou I must say Italian girls are something else, I sweat I found myself asking about a certain girl or wondering where that amazing beautiful girl come from..when I was around in other countries , either clubbing or in pubs Orin other places and I swear to you ten ,most of the time I found out those girls were allitalian lol...
> I do like Italian girls who lived outside Italian and they change mentality and they become emoncipated, more confident of themselves and not a pain in the asslikewhen you get girlfriend in Italy which is really heavy to cope with, at least for me..I hateto be the jolly, Otto have to decide ever thing to give explain for everything and so on..



Latin girls are the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Mar 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Latin girls are the best




latinas are s class levels


----------



## Redline (Mar 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Latin girls are the best


Well..it depends..Mexicans , Argentinians, Brazilian Spanish Italians ..they all scream too much but they do have more fire and passion compare to some cold ass like russian or English, Germans, .. it's a different attitude..some like it more some less...
But yeah it's really like this, aside Italian girl s( generally speaking) who are closed by the church, the others Latin girls are wild and better at sex then any other..imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Blade said:


> latinas are s class levels



Words of wisdom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 24, 2020)

@DeVision @Redline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Latin girls are the best


Yep..I swear I saw many Italians girls on the streets shopping which are better the miss Italia, they just don't care to go there or they are too short for it lol


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Redline said:


> Well..it depends..Mexicans , Argentinians, Brazilian Spanish Italians ..they all scream too much but they do have more fire and passion compare to some cold ass like russian or English, Germans, .. it's a different attitude..some like it more some less...
> But yeah o really it's like this, aside Italian girl s( generally speaking) who are closed by the church, the others Latin girls are wild and better at sex then any other..imo



From my experience portuguese/spanish girls are more self-entitled and more rude.

South American girls are more affable. Personality-wise (and not only) they demolish European girls.

I read an article and saw some youtube videos that my Venezuelan friend showed me: "why spanish boys prefer latin girls". As I watched I was like "yeah.. this can be applied between portuguese and brazilian girls too"


----------



## Redline (Mar 24, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision @Redline


Lol..I hate lonzo he is a bust and he is lame..imo
Zion is a beast thou .the new Charles Barkley


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

As for Italian girls I have no idea. But probably are more or less the same.


----------



## Blade (Mar 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> As for Italian girls I have no idea. But probably are more or less the same.




they are quite good, some of them remind of latinas even

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> From my experience portuguese/spanish girls are more self-entitled and more rude.
> 
> South American girls are more affable. Personality-wise (and not only) they demolish European girls.
> 
> I read an article and saw some youtube videos that my Venezuelan friend showed me: "why spanish boys prefer latin girls". As I watched I was like "yeah.. this can be applied between portuguese and brazilian girls too"


Well said

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 24, 2020)

Blade said:


> they are quite good, some of them remind of latinas even


Yep expecially in the south..
Tan dark skin, dark hair , dark eyes or some even green or blue..but I prefer dark eyes..
Anyway the most beautiful girl I ever saw, maybe becouse I wasn't used to that type of beauty thou..it was an Egyptian girl not Muslim ...such a beauty, emerald eyes darl golden tan skin, a visage which I never saw before...I really was stunned by her!
But I do like certain type of English faces or Easter type of visage too..more squared bit still odd and beautiful for me, but generally it's like this for anyone who is not used to see certain type of beauty..becouse after all..anyplace any country you are living in has his beauty,same as each language has is beauty even if we can't really get it at first...

People says Italians sing while speaking but some don't like that too., I personally think every language has his own beauty even if it may sound harsh to some , like Arab, German or russian for instead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Book from 2008


Yeah I known that  , it's pretty scary if you think about it..it seems 95% of her prediction were debunked but this one was spot on Indeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 24, 2020)

Blade said:


> i know
> 
> naruto and even the one piece anime, for example
> 
> check


Dressrosa animation my lawd!! it should have an Award.


----------



## Redline (Mar 24, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Dressrosa animation my lawd!! it should have an Award.


Lol..maybe they were under paid for some reasons


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 24, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah I known that  , it's pretty scary if you think about it..it seems 95% of her prediction were debunked but this one was spot on Indeed



Using foresight is really hard. Specially if you're actively trying to get information.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision @Redline





Gold!


----------



## Redline (Mar 24, 2020)

Here you have some typical ..Latino Italian beauty.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 24, 2020)

The French comic book artist, who created the* beloved Asterix comics* in 1959 with the writer René Goscinny, died on Tuesday. He “died in his sleep at his home in Neuilly from a heart attack unrelated to the coronavirus. He had been very tired for several weeks,” his son-in-law Bernard de Choisy told AFP.

@Shiba D. Inu @Mariko


----------



## Skylar (Mar 24, 2020)

@shaantu are you up for a rematch? We're thinking about playing spades right now


----------



## Mariko (Mar 24, 2020)

Gledania said:


> The French comic book artist, who created the* beloved Asterix comics* in 1959 with the writer René Goscinny, died on Tuesday. He “died in his sleep at his home in Neuilly from a heart attack unrelated to the coronavirus. He had been very tired for several weeks,” his son-in-law Bernard de Choisy told AFP.
> 
> @Shiba D. Inu @Mariko



He created Queen too 

Rip dude.

Alexandre Astier has done the last asterix anime. 

But I wait wait for the kaamelot movie, which imo will be gold masterpiece.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2020)

Redline said:


> Trump for president!


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 24, 2020)

Gledania said:


> The French comic book artist, who created the* beloved Asterix comics* in 1959 with the writer René Goscinny, died on Tuesday. He “died in his sleep at his home in Neuilly from a heart attack unrelated to the coronavirus. He had been very tired for several weeks,” his son-in-law Bernard de Choisy told AFP.
> 
> @Shiba D. Inu @Mariko


RIP man

I remember a few of the Comics i remember vaguely reading some of those comics during the time I was checking out Tintin


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 24, 2020)

Gledania said:


> The French comic book artist, who created the* beloved Asterix comics* in 1959 with the writer René Goscinny, died on Tuesday. He “died in his sleep at his home in Neuilly from a heart attack unrelated to the coronavirus. He had been very tired for several weeks,” his son-in-law Bernard de Choisy told AFP.
> 
> @Shiba D. Inu @Mariko



noooooooo

he gave us idefix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Mar 24, 2020)

Skylar said:


> @shaantu are you up for a rematch? We're thinking about playing spades right now


yeaaah I'm in @Skylar


----------



## Skylar (Mar 24, 2020)

shaantu said:


> yeaaah I'm in @Skylar



Looks like game got postponed


----------



## shaantu (Mar 24, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Looks like game got postponed


ohh too bad
we can try tomorrow ;p


----------



## Steven (Mar 24, 2020)

@Kinjin wann geht das game los?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2020)

Acno said:


> @Kinjin wann geht das game los?


----------



## Blade (Mar 24, 2020)

*Link Removed*


----------



## Steven (Mar 24, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Redline (Mar 24, 2020)

Gledania said:


> The French comic book artist, who created the* beloved Asterix comics* in 1959 with the writer René Goscinny, died on Tuesday. He “died in his sleep at his home in Neuilly from a heart attack unrelated to the coronavirus. He had been very tired for several weeks,” his son-in-law Bernard de Choisy told AFP.
> 
> @Shiba D. Inu @Mariko


That's too bad..rip to his  soul I always loved asteroid and obelix fummets


----------



## Soca (Mar 24, 2020)

Evening folk 



ironblade_x1 said:


> Damn, I'm playing W3 too.
> 
> So many hours gone, so little progress made.



I'm only on lvl 22. I made the mistake of going to look for some special items and fighting off a fucking griffin for 45 minutes to unlock a mastercraft amour only to find out I can't wear it till I get to lvl 27 so now I'm legit doing every side mission and treasure hunt to get to wear the thing 



Vengarl said:


> Currently replaying persona 5 while waiting on FF7, cyberpunk and Ghost of Tsushima to release.



I want cyberpunk 2077 so fucking bad 

bah


----------



## Vengarl (Mar 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> I want cyberpunk 2077 so fucking bad
> 
> bah


I'm just glad it's still coming out for the ps4 so I dont have to shell out that ps5 $ until next year, or whenever ES6 and God of War 5 come out


----------



## Redline (Mar 24, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Looks like game got postponed


Another corvid 19 restriction law


----------



## Redline (Mar 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> Evening folk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am losing myself into the Westland of fall out 4 ! Level. 37 so far
Amazing game..it drives me crazy!! Lul


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 24, 2020)

@Soca Ghost of Tsushima > Cyberpunk.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Mar 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> I'm only on lvl 22. I made the mistake of going to look for some special items and fighting off a fucking griffin for 45 minutes to unlock a mastercraft amour only to find out I can't wear it till I get to lvl 27 so now I'm legit doing every side mission and treasure hunt to get to wear the thing



I'm only level 21! I made a similarly dumb mistake of wasting 30 minutes fighting some dumb earth elemental for 0 reward. 

I'm on Skellige trying to burn all the side quests. I normally try to 100% games, but there's so much shit in the ocean that I'm considering saying fuck it and skipping that nonsense. I haven't really hunted for the Witcher gear yet (outside of what I found just exploring), but should probably start doing that.


----------



## blueice12 (Mar 25, 2020)

Man 2020 is a crazy
But there still this 

People stronger than Before


----------



## Kishido (Mar 25, 2020)

Answer me @Soca


----------



## Mariko (Mar 25, 2020)

Lockdown + break week=


----------



## Irene (Mar 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Lockdown + break week=


It sucks tbh


----------



## Lurko (Mar 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Lockdown + break week=


Nooooo


----------



## Lurko (Mar 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> It sucks tbh


----------



## shaantu (Mar 25, 2020)

Prince Charles tested positive for coronavirus


----------



## shaantu (Mar 25, 2020)

looks like I'm getting WFH from tomorrow
yay finally


----------



## DeVision (Mar 25, 2020)

shaantu said:


> looks like I'm getting WFH from tomorrow
> yay finally



The worst thing that can happen.. You won't be able to finish any work.. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 25, 2020)

shaantu said:


> Prince Charles tested positive for coronavirus





shaantu said:


> looks like I'm getting WFH from tomorrow
> yay finally



So you work for Prince Charles? lol


----------



## Ren. (Mar 25, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> @Soca Ghost of Tsushima > Cyberpunk.


Not even Last of Us 1-3 combined are better  than Mr You are Breathtaking


----------



## Redline (Mar 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Not even Last of Us 1-3 combined are better  than Mr You are Breathtaking


Too bad those are all PS4 right


Last of us is spectacular
God of war 5 also imo
But I have an X box so I can't play with those ones...
Cyberpunk look great but it hope you can.playy in third person becouse I don't like first person games...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Mar 25, 2020)

Redline said:


> Too bad those are all PS4 right
> 
> 
> Last of us is spectacular
> ...


On PC you most likely can with Mods.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> The worst thing that can happen.. You won't be able to finish any work.. XD


right now I do my daily work in like 2 hours, rest of time I'm bored and sitting in the office for no reason
tomorrow I'll finish my work earlier, then I can slack off


----------



## shaantu (Mar 25, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> So you work for Prince Charles? lol


shhh its a secret


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Mar 25, 2020)

Vengarl said:


> I'm just glad it's still coming out for the ps4 so I dont have to shell out that ps5 $ until next year, or whenever ES6 and God of War 5 come out



Right? They better not play slick and cancel it again tho 



ironblade_x1 said:


> I'm only level 21! I made a similarly dumb mistake of wasting 30 minutes fighting some dumb earth elemental for 0 reward.



HOWW? 

Did you just happen to stumble upon it and thought you would get something? 





> I'm on Skellige trying to burn all the side quests. I normally try to 100% games, but there's so much shit in the ocean that I'm considering saying fuck it and skipping that nonsense.



I both love and hate the ocean treasure stuff. Love it because there's almost always good shit, hate it because these hoe ass sirens bust up my ship whenever I'm out there 




> I haven't really hunted for the Witcher gear yet (outside of what I found just exploring), but should probably start doing that.



Aside from the one mastercraft that I can't wear i haven't hunted for much either until last night where I did a scavenger hunt for feline armour 



Etherborn said:


> @Soca Ghost of Tsushima > Cyberpunk.


We bout to fight 



Kishido said:


> Answer me @Soca



oK 



blueice12 said:


> Man 2020 is a crazy
> But there still this
> 
> People stronger than Before


Still one of my fav movies till this day.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 25, 2020)

I never liked looking for Witcher equipment, most of it I got from contracts


----------



## DeVision (Mar 25, 2020)

shaantu said:


> right now I do my daily work in like 2 hours, rest of time I'm bored and sitting in the office for no reason
> tomorrow I'll finish my work earlier, then I can slack off



I knew it. XD


----------



## Soca (Mar 25, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I never liked looking for Witcher equipment, most of it I got from contracts


Funnily enough the running around looking for the stuff is better than fighting with it. The adventure is nice


----------



## Ren. (Mar 25, 2020)

shaantu said:


> Rules
> 
> - Global and OL rules apply
> - Thread ends after 10,000 posts
> ...


O the memories when I and @Oreki  did 1k in one night.

You guys are just slow!


Oreki said:


> You guys should read "the subtle art of not giving a fuck"


It is on my list to read this following months.


----------



## Oreki (Mar 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


> O the memories when I and @Oreki  did 1k in one night.
> 
> You guys are just slow!


I came online a few seconds before you tagged me lol.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 25, 2020)

Soca said:


> Funnily enough the running around looking for the stuff is better than fighting with it. The adventure is nice


glad you're enjoying the game because you were quite negative at the beginning


----------



## Redline (Mar 25, 2020)

shaantu said:


> shhh its a secret


So maybe it's about time the queen gets it and say goodbye to this world... XD


----------



## Redline (Mar 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


> On PC you most likely can with Mods.


So that means no!? 
You can't play cyberpunk on third person with s console!?
That's too bad , I will never play it then!
I don't like first person or rather I want to chose when and where to lay first it third just like fall out 4, sometime it's better first person, others third imo


----------



## Irene (Mar 25, 2020)

Last day  few more hours and I am free


----------



## Ren. (Mar 25, 2020)

Redline said:


> So that means no!?
> You can't play cyberpunk on third person with s console!?
> That's too bad , I will never play it then!
> I don't like first person or rather I want to chose when and where to lay first it third just like fall out 4, sometime it's better first person, others third imo


First-person is better for shooters like this one and DOOM.

They did this for the cutscenes etc.

The PC mods will make it also 3rd, on the consoles I don't think so!


----------



## Patrick (Mar 25, 2020)

Meanwhile the only thing I can play is CSGO. Times like this really make me miss my gamer days where I never had enough time to play everything I wanted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


> First-person is better for shooters like this one and DOOM.
> 
> They did this for the cutscenes etc.
> 
> The PC mods will make it also 3rd, on the consoles I don't think so!


Ok..if it's just first person for the cut scene it's ok, but I want to be able to chose between the two while playing... anyway..if I will give it a try it will be whiting shears or so, if the demo doesn't get out before 
But tell me ren , why you don't like fall out 4!?
For me is super, I love it


----------



## Redline (Mar 25, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Meanwhile the only thing I can play is CSGO. Times like this really make me miss my gamer days where I never had enough time to play everything I wanted.


Well..maybe now you will have plenty of time to play again


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 25, 2020)

@Kylo Ren your avatar is disproportionate btw


----------



## Ren. (Mar 25, 2020)

Redline said:


> But tell me ren , why you don't like fall out 4!?


The worst Fallout ...

Not a bad game but a crap Fallout.

Fallout is not what you play in 4 it is what you can do in NW.

I own it but meh:
30 Apr, 2018 Fallout 4: Game of the Year Edition


----------



## Redline (Mar 25, 2020)

Ren. said:


> The worst Fallout ...
> 
> Fallout is not what you play in 4 it is what you can do in NW.


Never played any other fall out before this one?
Do you rekon they where better? Why?


----------



## Redline (Mar 25, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Kylo Ren your avatar is disproportionate btw


TD!
When it's coming out the next Corvin 19  episode of tda production? Xd


----------



## Patrick (Mar 25, 2020)

Redline said:


> Well..maybe now you will have plenty of time to play again



I have the time but I have a PC with 15GB of free space, a Nintendo DS lite and a PS3. Not a lot of new games I can play.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 25, 2020)

Redline said:


> Never played any other fall out before this one?
> Do you rekon they where better? Why?


Fallout 1 and 2 are one of the best RPG of all time.

They are isometric

NW is made by the same devs as the first 2.

Fallout 3 that i had 500h in it is made as 4 by BugTesda.

1, 2 and NW aka the actual 3 not 3 from BugTesda are the best in the series.

Why simple:
Actual good story, consciences for your actions, good companions and the stats do something and the dialog is not yes, no and maybe.

Those 3 are the masterpieces of the RPG genre, 3 and 4 are open-world sandboxes filled with crap to collect and that is kind of all.



Patrick said:


> I have the time but I have a PC with 15GB of free space,


I have 16 GB of RAM on my laptop from 2014


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 25, 2020)

Redline said:


> TD!
> When it's coming out the next Corvin 19  episode of tda production? Xd



EXCLUSIVE: Reviewing current OL drama and drafting script lines:


----------



## Beast (Mar 25, 2020)

If the queen dies, England will most likely attack China.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 25, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> If the queen dies, England will most likely attack China.


----------



## Beast (Mar 25, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


i won’t fight for England but I’ll foght for Elizebeth.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 25, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> If the queen dies, England will most likely attack China.



And England will be chinese in 2 days.


----------



## Beast (Mar 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> And England will be chinese in 2 days.


Hahah, you almost got me banned Kappa


Even if England falls, London will never


----------



## Mariko (Mar 25, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Hahah, you almost got me banned Kappa
> 
> 
> Even if England falls, London will never



You mean new Beijin?


----------



## Beast (Mar 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You mean new Beijin?


LON DON, 

The greatest country city in the world.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 25, 2020)

@Soca what witcher are you playing ? The 2 or the 3 ?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 25, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> LON DON,
> 
> The greatest country city in the world.




倫敦


----------



## Beast (Mar 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> 倫敦


England being destroyed means no more English, we would have to speak french or worse yet... American.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 25, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> England being destroyed means no more English, we would have to speak french or worse yet... American.



No chinese.

Even worst (to learn). 

Good luck fam.


----------



## Kishido (Mar 25, 2020)

Soca said:


> oK



What about my emoji?


----------



## Patrick (Mar 25, 2020)

Honestly, English is such a ridiculously easy language to learn (there is no grammar at all lol). I'd be more upset if I couldn't speak English anymore than if I couldn't speak Dutch anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Mar 25, 2020)

@Gledania 

3



Kishido said:


> What about my emoji?


We'll see


----------



## Beast (Mar 25, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Honestly, English is such a ridiculously easy language to learn (there is no grammar at all lol). I'd be more upset if I couldn't speak English anymore than if I couldn't speak Dutch anymore.


A world without English is a world of chaos. 


If we could pick a language to speak as humans, English would be it.


----------



## Irene (Mar 25, 2020)

French was harder to learn than English 

But I am still trying


----------



## Gledania (Mar 25, 2020)

Soca said:


> @Gledania
> 
> 3



where did you reach now ?


----------



## Soca (Mar 25, 2020)

Gledania said:


> where did you reach now ?



Lvl 22 just doing secondary missions to get my level up for ability points and  to get armour up. When I'm done I'm going back to doing main missions where I have to tell the baron sergeant that I need to the take ugly baby.


----------



## Beast (Mar 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> French was harder to learn than English
> 
> But I am still trying


I remember in school they told us you could pick Spanish or french as the language to learn. 


Oooh my ooh my, they gave me an A for saying bonjour. 


I’m still till this day am surprised at how people from other countries speak such good English, while here the best you get is like Small talk, very small talk (hi and bye).


But then again, the country (should I just keep saying London) is so diverse it kinda makes up for it.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 25, 2020)

Soca said:


> Lvl 22 just doing secondary missions to get my level up for ability points and  to get armour up. When I'm done I'm going back to doing main missions where I have to tell the baron sergeant that I need to the take ugly baby.



One of my favorite missions


----------



## Patrick (Mar 25, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> A world without English is a world of chaos.
> 
> 
> If we could pick a language to speak as humans, English would be it.



I'd pick Spanish honestly. Lots of people already speak it, pretty easy to learn and Asian people in particular seem to find Spanish much easier than English.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kishido (Mar 25, 2020)

Soca said:


> @Gledania
> 
> 3
> 
> ...



OK!


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 25, 2020)

Patrick said:


> I'd pick Spanish honestly. Lots of people already speak it, pretty easy to learn and Asian people in particular seem to find Spanish much easier than English.




*DOUBT*


----------



## Irene (Mar 25, 2020)

Spanish and French are both important and beautiful but I find French more interesting also harder ...


----------



## Redline (Mar 25, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> I remember in school they told us you could pick Spanish or french as the language to learn.
> 
> 
> Oooh my ooh my, they gave me an A for saying bonjour.
> ...


Just becouse English it's kinda an easy language to learn..nothing more


----------



## Irene (Mar 25, 2020)

Also Happy Birthday to best girl @Skylar  

Luv u sis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> Also Happy Birthday to best girl @Skylar
> 
> Luv u sis



@Gledania


----------



## Irene (Mar 25, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledania


Why u tagging him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Mar 25, 2020)

Happy birthday @Skylar

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 25, 2020)

English is pretty easy to learn imo.

Also Spanish and Italian.

For me it's (easier to most difficult):

Spanish>English>Italian>>French.

I had French classes in school and remember almost nothing.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 25, 2020)

@Skylar


----------



## Gledania (Mar 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Spanish>English>Italian>>French.


feel you man.

@Skylar Happy birthday 


@T.D.A What did you tag me ? Someone got banned ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Mar 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> Spanish and French are both important and beautiful but I find French more interesting also harder ...


Yep .but this is mainly becouse of some Gramma rules and, most importantly..the pronunciation..which is difficult..they have s way to move the tongue and mouth that most of people are not used to..
For instead to say a basic words like water, for us Italian it's s pain in the ass lol.. that's why we Italian generally take the piss of French guys becouse the way they speak sound like gay...
I myself when I speak French I sound like a gay lol...many french told me that lol..
It's becouse you have to say u avec la bouch comsa lol...
But in reality is not like that, french can be masculine...I just can't do it lol, I do understand it thou, most of it, but I can't speak it properly and neither write it,but to be honest I never put too much effort for me becouse I can't be bother lol..
One thing is for sure thou .I love the sound of French girls speaking..it melts me down


----------



## Irene (Mar 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> English is pretty easy to learn imo.
> 
> Also Spanish and Italian.
> 
> ...


Same I remember nothing from french also pronunciation is hard but listening to french music make me really like it


----------



## Oreki (Mar 25, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Skylar I hope you enjoy your day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 25, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Skylar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 25, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yep .but this is mainly becouse of some Gramma rules and, most importantly..the pronunciation..which is difficult..they have s way to move the tongue and mouth that most of people are not used to..
> For instead to say a basic words like water, for us Italian it's s pain in the ass lol.. that's why we Italian generally take the piss of French guys becouse the way they speak sound like gay...
> I myself when I speak French I sound like a gay lol...many french told me that lol..
> It's becouse you have to say u avec la bouch comsa lol...
> ...


Italian sounds good too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 25, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> If the queen dies, England will most likely attack China.


Lul..


----------



## Redline (Mar 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> Italian sounds good too


Yeah people say so but I can't tell I am italian

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> Italian sounds good too



Spanish and Italian sounds very good. I particulary like them.

French is good too but personally I like the other two more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 25, 2020)

Actually I can talk using my language and the other person talking Spanish and we understand each other perfectly


----------



## Redline (Mar 25, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Happy Birthday @Skylar I hope you enjoy your day!





Light D Lamperouge said:


> Happy Birthday @Skylar


Yeah happy b bro!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Patrick (Mar 25, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> *DOUBT*



I used to follow Japanese pro wrestling and they had partnerships with the US and Mexico. The guys who went to the US weren't able to speak English for shit even after being there for a year, while the guys in Mexico picked Spanish up pretty quickly.


----------



## Redline (Mar 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Actually I can talk using my language and the other person talking Spanish and we understand each other perfectly


You mean Italian ? Or Portuguese?
Italian and Spanish are very similar, also the way to speak and formulate sentences it's almost the same, just one main difference is that Italian always end with vowels. A, E ,I, O, U

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 25, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> EXCLUSIVE: Reviewing current OL drama and drafting script lines:



Is that even a kid? 
Looks like a grown ass man.


----------



## Skylar (Mar 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> Also Happy Birthday to best girl @Skylar
> 
> Luv u sis



Love u too sis 



MasterBeast said:


> Happy birthday @Skylar



Today we cook some birthday cake 



Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Skylar



Share some booze 



Oreki said:


> Happy Birthday @Skylar I hope you enjoy your day!





Light D Lamperouge said:


> Happy Birthday @Skylar





Gledania said:


> feel you man.
> 
> @Skylar Happy birthday
> 
> ...



Thank you sooo much guyz ~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beast (Mar 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Is that even a kid?
> Looks like a grown ass man.


Young body old soul. 

Haha, but he is a Kidd, there is a lot of them in Nollywood, brightest and most grown kids you’ll ever see or they tricked us all and they are dwarfs.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 25, 2020)

Redline said:


> You mean Italian ? Or Portuguese?
> Italian and Spanish are very similar, also the way to speak and formulate sentences it's almost the same, just one main difference is that Italian always end with vowels. A, E ,I, O, U



Portuguese. 

If I read a text in Italian I understand (more or less) 70% of it and I can make sense out of it.

I never had any contact with the Italian language outside of going to Italy 3 times.

I agree. Those 3 are very similar so if your mother tongue is one of them it's a lot easier to learn the other 2.


----------



## Irene (Mar 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Actually I can talk using my language and the other person talking Spanish and we understand each other perfectly


I was about to say Portuguese cuz they sounds familiar 



Next poll should be about which language sounds the best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beast (Mar 25, 2020)

Somali sounds so sexy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 25, 2020)

Japanese is cute 

I also like Korean mostly for music and Red Velvet


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Is that even a kid?
> Looks like a grown ass man.



Think it's to do with a rare medical condition where you age but still look like a kid.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 25, 2020)

Gledania said:


> feel you man.
> 
> @Skylar Happy birthday
> 
> ...



let feelings be known


----------



## DeVision (Mar 25, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Think it's to do with a rare medical condition where you age but still look like a kid.



Oh then I'm sorry. I didn't mean to offend him.

But looks really like a kid, but that movement is that of a man in his 40ies. XD


----------



## Beast (Mar 25, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Think it's to do with a rare medical condition where you age but still look like a kid.


you mean to tell me...


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> I was about to say Portuguese cuz they sounds familiar
> 
> 
> 
> Next poll should be about which language sounds the best



They do. If I read a text in Spanish I understand 95%-100% of it 

Great idea. Let's do that poll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 25, 2020)

Sexy languages: all languages except portuguese 

Cute: Japanese and Korean


----------



## DeVision (Mar 25, 2020)

How can a language be sexy?


----------



## Yamato (Mar 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 25, 2020)

Premier League in its prime

Is it just me or do we see fewer goals like these nowadays? Football's changed.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 25, 2020)

Yamato said:


>



I swear I watched this yesteday. XD


----------



## DeVision (Mar 25, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Premier League in its prime
> 
> Is it just me or do we see fewer goals like these nowadays? Football's changed.



And this was only December. Damn.

But yeah, you're right. Players used to try those kind of shoots more often.


Btw. Tom Huddlestone scored 2-3 goal like that in a short period of time, or do I remember it wrong?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> And this was only December. Damn.
> 
> But yeah, you're right. Players used to try those kind of shoots more often.
> 
> ...



Yep he did. 

Players are both afraid to shoot now and when they do, the quality is lacking.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 25, 2020)

Triple post? Well f*ck it.

This can't be real? I mean dude throwing dudes around like nothing. And he's supposedly drunk and high? I mean wtf? XD


----------



## DeVision (Mar 25, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Yep he did.
> 
> Players are both afraid to shoot now and when they do, the quality is lacking.



Could he be the family from the BPL you told me about once?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Triple post? Well f*ck it.
> 
> This can't be real? I mean dude throwing dudes around like nothing. And he's supposedly drunk and high? I mean wtf? XD


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Could he be the family from the BPL you told me about once?



na not him lol


----------



## DeVision (Mar 25, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> na not him lol



I tried. Can you blame me?


----------



## Redline (Mar 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> Japanese is cute
> 
> I also like Korean mostly for music and Red Velvet


Japanese make me laugh I like it


----------



## Redline (Mar 25, 2020)

A bit of samba du Brasil...
La Bundaaaa!


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2020)

just watched one piece stampede 

literally the dbs broly movie of the series, in animation/fighting scenes

stampede, z, strong world, omatsuri island and dead end are the best op movies


----------



## DeVision (Mar 25, 2020)

Blade said:


> just watched one piece stampede
> 
> literally the dbs broly movie of the series, in animation/fighting scenes
> 
> stampede, z, strong world, omatsuri island and dead end are the best op movies



That's the newest, right?
Did you watch it online, and how good was the stream quality?


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That's the newest, right?
> Did you watch it online, and how good was the stream quality?



jp bd rip quality = quite good

dub version exists too


----------



## DeVision (Mar 25, 2020)

Blade said:


> jp bd rip quality = quite good
> 
> dub version exists too



Then I'll wait for a bit longer.


----------



## Flame (Mar 25, 2020)

Blade said:


> just watched one piece stampede
> 
> literally the dbs broly movie of the series, in animation/fighting scenes
> 
> stampede, z, strong world, omatsuri island and dead end are the best op movies


havent watched omatsuri island or stampede yet
only movies i watched are z, strong world and dead end and man i loved them  

is omatsuri good? @Gledania also recommended it to me


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2020)

Flame said:


> so i held back on watching it





































you chose wrong


----------



## Irene (Mar 25, 2020)

thinking about changing my name again 

Lucienne

yay or nay ?


----------



## Flame (Mar 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> thinking about changing my name again
> 
> Lucienne
> 
> yay or nay ?


nah, the shorter the name the better imo

also didnt you change like 3 times already? lol are you not satisfied with your names?


----------



## Irene (Mar 25, 2020)

Flame said:


> nah, the shorter the name the better imo
> 
> also didnt you change like 3 times already? lol are you not satisfied with your names?


Idk I mean  everyone know me as Nana but I want some cool name to display 

having a new name change is tempting me


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 25, 2020)

weren't you irene at some point? irene is a beautiful name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Mar 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> Idk I mean  everyone know me as Nana but I want some cool name to display
> 
> having a new name change is tempting me


well it's precisely because everyone knows you as Nana why you shouldn't change

but honestly do whatever you feel like. if you think a different name is better than go ahead

just know that you're wasting your remaining name changes instead of giving them to me




girafarig said:


> weren't you irene at some point? irene is a beautiful name


true, irene is a cool name


----------



## Irene (Mar 25, 2020)

girafarig said:


> weren't you irene at some point? irene is a beautiful name


yes I really love the name and the girl Irene but it started getting weird when ppl call u that lol 



Flame said:


> well it's precisely because everyone knows you as Nana why you shouldn't change
> 
> but honestly do whatever you feel like. if you think a different name is better than go ahead
> 
> ...


I think I am gonna stay with Nana for some while ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 25, 2020)

Redline said:


> A bit of samba du Brasil...
> La Bundaaaa!



Brazilian girls 

FAQ:

Q: Alibaba-san, where does the term "bunda" come from?

A: You see, back in the day the portuguese brought people from their colonies in Africa to work as slaves in Brazil in the sugar cane plantations and gold mines. A lot of people used the  Kimbundu idiom at the time and that is the origin of the word. Bunda means the same today as in the Kimbundu idiom and got integrated in the brazilian portuguese speech. Back in the day in Angola there were more than 30 idioms so it was difficult to know the origin of the term. And that is how it came to be.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> thinking about changing my name again
> 
> Lucienne
> 
> yay or nay ?



Marcelle B.

What do you think @Soca ?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> thinking about changing my name again
> 
> Lucienne
> 
> yay or nay ?



Go back to irene


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 25, 2020)

great minds think alike


----------



## Lurko (Mar 25, 2020)

girafarig said:


> great minds think alike


No! Stay Nana!!


----------



## Lurko (Mar 25, 2020)

Also


----------



## Mariko (Mar 25, 2020)

Lurker said:


> No! Stay Nana!!



Nana in french means chick.


----------



## Irene (Mar 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Marcelle B.
> 
> What do you think @Soca ?


context ?


Gledania said:


> Go back to irene



maybe I should


----------



## Irene (Mar 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Nana in french means chick.


also means grandmother ...


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 25, 2020)

marcelle b was the username soca sported for almost a decade, i believe. might have been just marcelle at some point, too

edit: tbf he's still known as marc or marcie among the oldtimers


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Mar 25, 2020)

B.D.A


----------



## Lurko (Mar 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> also means grandmother ...


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 25, 2020)

also there are two nanas in the (unfinished) cult shoujo manga _nana_, penned by ai yazawa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 25, 2020)

girafarig said:


> also there are two nanas in the (unfinished) cult shoujo manga _nana_, penned by ai yazawa


sis that is the reason I like the name  omggg finally found someone that like it lol



T.D.A said:


> B.D.A


no


----------



## Lurko (Mar 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> sis that is the reason I like the name  omggg finally found someone that like it lol
> 
> 
> no


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 25, 2020)

Video tomorrow?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Mar 25, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Video tomorrow?




yess

tbh anything to kill boredom is appreciated


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2020)

@Nana 


nice UNIQUE name right there 

















































cherish it


----------



## Irene (Mar 25, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Nana
> 
> 
> nice UNIQUE name right there
> ...


I smell sarcasm but ok thx


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> I smell sarcasm but ok thx




me?

sarcastic?





















not even once


----------



## Irene (Mar 25, 2020)

Blade said:


> me?
> 
> sarcastic?
> 
> ...


wdym by creative ? 



what's the shade with that rating ?


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> wdym by creative ?
> 
> 
> 
> what's the shade with that rating ?





it means

check















































>


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> sis that is the reason I like the name  omggg finally found someone that like it lol



takumi or nobu?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 25, 2020)

Am I the only one here who know no one among his relatives /friends with corona so far ?


----------



## blueice12 (Mar 25, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Am I the only one here who know no one among his relatives /friends with corona so far ?



Nah I don't know any either


----------



## Irene (Mar 25, 2020)

girafarig said:


> takumi or nobu?


Nobu ftw  I just can't stand Takumi

also Nana x Yasu uwu 

wbu ?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> Nobu ftw  I just can't stand Takumi
> 
> also Nana x Yasu uwu
> 
> wbu ?



can't stand nobu

sort of agree re nana x yasu (ren? dumb destructive addict)

wanted the two nanas to end up together but obv that was never meant to happen


----------



## Irene (Mar 25, 2020)

Gledania said:


> Am I the only one here who know no one among his relatives /friends with corona so far ?


the cases are still small compared to the ppl living 

it is like 0.006676442857142858% but still damn that's virus is affecting us badly


----------



## Irene (Mar 25, 2020)

girafarig said:


> can't stand nobu
> 
> sort of agree re nana x yasu (ren? dumb destructive addict)
> 
> wanted the two nanas to end up together but obv that was never meant to happen


yes sis I feel they are too straight to end up together 

but they had the best chemistry  love them

I also like Shin he is too cute


----------



## Lurko (Mar 25, 2020)

VS THE HEART.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> I also like Shin he is too cute



shin was a child and the adults around him failed him. his life was a nightmare, can't imagine him ending up anywhere near normal in his 30s...

the two dumbos i felt weren't really 'too straight' per se, rather they were obsessed with toxic/unsuitable people. like addicts basically. nana o, in particular, if she hadn't been so obsessed with that stupid ren, could have carried the nanaxnana ship rather well...

but i guess we'll never know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 25, 2020)

girafarig said:


> shin was a child and the adults around him failed him. his life was a nightmare, can't imagine him ending up anywhere near normal in his 30s...




I am looking for anime or manga similar to this


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2020)

Lurker said:


> VS THE HEART.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 25, 2020)

Blade said:


>


Bleach.


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Bleach.














































samurai 8


----------



## Lurko (Mar 25, 2020)

Blade said:


> samurai 8


The Heart.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 25, 2020)

I suck at dice. It's because I'm not black.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am looking for anime or manga similar to this



does the drawing style need to be similar? or is it the subject matter: relationships, toxic people, addictions etc that you want?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 25, 2020)

girafarig said:


> does the drawing style need to be similar? or is it the subject matter: relationships, toxic people, addictions etc that you want?


yes I want a drama anime that is mature and talk about relationships or something familiar also enjoyable 

I heard Paradise Kiss by the same mangaka is good but have yet to check it


----------



## Lurko (Mar 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> yes I want a drama anime that is mature and talk about relationships or something familiar also enjoyable
> 
> I heard Paradise Kiss by the same mangaka is good but have yet to check it


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Mar 25, 2020)

Blade said:


>


lmao Doffy's head and body in the last smh toei 

 also that Lucci one omg


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> lmao Doffy's head and body in the last smh toei
> 
> also that Lucci one omg





the dressrosa arc is overall bad

but it's even worse in the anime

as terrible as the animated dbs rof saga even


----------



## Redline (Mar 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> yes I want a drama anime that is mature and talk about relationships or something familiar also enjoyable
> 
> I heard Paradise Kiss by the same mangaka is good but have yet to check it


I  have a suggestion then
...either lady Oscar aka rose of Versailles.( Which is where oda took Cavendish design from
...or , Bondocks! Lmaooo

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lurko (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 25, 2020)

seconding rose of versailles (personally, i would stop when the second half kicks in because it's beyond historically inaccurate, like completely ludicrous, but that's just me. the first half is great).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 25, 2020)

Blade said:


> the dressrosa arc is overall bad
> 
> but it's even worse in the anime
> 
> as terrible as the animated dbs rof saga even


yes it was so hard to watch and cringy (manga>>>>>)

toei + boobs = mess

*Spoiler*: __ 



this whole fight was drawn badly


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> yes it was so hard to watch and cringy (manga>>>>>)
> 
> toei + boobs = mess
> 
> ...





toei giving dbs and one piece, that netflix tier animation, while using their actual hd one













on the dbs broly and stampede movies


----------



## Irene (Mar 25, 2020)

Blade said:


> toei giving dbs and one piece, that netflix tier animation, while using their actual hd one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Movies are boring 

But at least it brings them $$$ and that what matter ..


----------



## Lurko (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Mar 25, 2020)

Naru tttooooo!


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Sieves (Mar 26, 2020)

Just dropping in to say I love the convo tagline


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 26, 2020)

Belated Happy Bday @Skylar


----------



## Arcana (Mar 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> ...or , Bondocks! Lmaooo


Goddamn I miss this show


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

Arcana said:


> Goddamn I miss this show


It's coming back.


----------



## Arcana (Mar 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> It's coming back.


Oh snap,
but is it going to be same without john Witherspoon and McGruder


----------



## shaantu (Mar 26, 2020)

hmm all this yesterdays talk about W3 made me wanna play it again so its time to download the game


----------



## Irene (Mar 26, 2020)

Can we suggest a rating added for the OL ?


----------



## shaantu (Mar 26, 2020)

maybe but we already have TS and Goda


----------



## Irene (Mar 26, 2020)

shaantu said:


> maybe but we already have TS and Goda


Swap goda with something else


----------



## shaantu (Mar 26, 2020)

@Gledinos its even worse name than Bemben


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2020)

The OL convo with all these unfamiliar names


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2020)

shaantu said:


> @Gledinos its even worse name than Bemben


Gledinos > Gledania > Bemben > Shaantu


----------



## shaantu (Mar 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Gledinos > Gledania > Bemben > Shaantu


more like
Gledinos < Gledania < Bemben < Shaantu


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2020)

Who the f is Gledinos


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Who the f is *Gled*inos


----------



## Flame (Mar 26, 2020)

gledinosaur 

damn u ride x drake hard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 26, 2020)

Gledinos isn't bad, but why the change in the last part ?


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (Mar 26, 2020)

What happened to GLEDANIA?


----------



## shaantu (Mar 26, 2020)

okay, its time for a coffee 
anyone willing to join me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> Gledinos isn't bad, but why the change in the last part ?



Why not ? There might be other changes in the future...

Be it Gledanos , Gledinamus , Gledonia , Gledan , Gledonim ,  Gled... something ...


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2020)

Aaron Tōshiro said:


> What happened to GLEDANIA?


WHAT HAPPEN TO TRAFALGARAO ???


----------



## Flame (Mar 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Why not ? There might be other changes in the future...
> 
> Be it Gledanos , Gledinamus , Gledonia , Gledan , Gledonim ,  Gled... something ...


>there will be more



change to gled and be over with it


----------



## Irene (Mar 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Why not ? There might be other changes in the future...
> 
> Be it Gledanos , Gledinamus , Gledonia , Gledan , Gledonim ,  Gled... something ...


Ok Dino


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2020)

who has the worst username here


----------



## shaantu (Mar 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> who has the worst username here


@Gledinos


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> who has the worst username here



There was a time @Acno was name Efege. Now that's a horrible name.

But right now ? hmm ...


I don't know.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2020)

shaantu said:


> @Gledinos


Still better than Bemben


----------



## Flame (Mar 26, 2020)

sasukexsakura17


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> sasukexsakura17


----------



## Flame (Mar 26, 2020)

my ptsds


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 26, 2020)

i actually like gledinosaur

but i still miss gledania

edit: damn, like, just woke up and the day's already ruined


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i actually like gledinosaur
> 
> but i still miss gledania



One day.


...

Gledania is special. It's the first name I ever used in internet. I was 11 when I used it.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> One day.
> 
> 
> ....



today?


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Gledania is special. It's the first name I ever used in internet. I was 11 when I used it



then how can you change it?!


----------



## Flame (Mar 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> One day.
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


damn you've been with the same name for 2 whole years now


----------



## Irene (Mar 26, 2020)

So Gledino u are 13  ?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> damn you've been with the same name for 2 whole years now


screw you 

this joke was already used by T.D.A like 3 times ... Try something else.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 26, 2020)

while gled is undoubtedly brilliant, i don't think he's a college student at 13

he was a little baby bear when he chose the name

i can't. it's too depressing. it's like looking at a memorial stone or something....


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> So Gledino u are 13  ?



I'm  24.

But 15 in my heart


----------



## Flame (Mar 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> screw you
> 
> this joke was already used by T.D.A like 3 times ... Try something else.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 26, 2020)

it's like you had WB and now there's a weevil-like impostor


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> One day.
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



Now you're 13


----------



## Patrick (Mar 26, 2020)

Real name username gang


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Now you're 13



"Guys stop with this joke , T.D.A already used it 3 times already. Find something more original"

TDA : "Now you're 13" for the 4rth time.

God sake , stick with the reused joke ?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> "Guys stop with this joke , T.D.A already used it 3 times already. Find something more original"
> 
> TDA : "Now you're 13" for the 4rth time.
> 
> God sake , stick with the reused joke ?



Gledinos, like, Gladania + Bledania + albinos?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Gledinos, like, Gladania + albinos?




... Yeah?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> Swap goda with something else



Gleda


----------



## Mariko (Mar 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> ... Yeah?



I saw Nana's post.

She easily pimped you

Gimp!


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> "Guys stop with this joke , T.D.A already used it 3 times already. Find something more original"
> 
> TDA : "Now you're 13" for the 4rth time.
> 
> God sake , stick with the reused joke ?



It's not a joke if it's true.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> It's not a joke if it's true.



13 yo dude is statistically Covid-proof though.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2020)

@Gledinos true or false, when you were 11 on the forums, you lied about your age?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledinos true or false, when you were 11 on the forums, you lied about your age?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledinos true or false, when you were 11 on the forums, you lied about your age?



I lied to check Shiba's nudes in the BH


----------



## DeVision (Mar 26, 2020)

shaantu said:


> @Gledinos its even worse name than Bemben



Optimistic Bemben. Optimistic. XD


----------



## shaantu (Mar 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Optimistic Bemben. Optimistic. XD


----------



## DeVision (Mar 26, 2020)

Nothing is worse than Bemben.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nothing is worse than Bemben.



What about DeVision?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


>



There you go, if you lied at age 11, you can lie at age 13.


----------



## Irene (Mar 26, 2020)

We need a dice game @Silver


----------



## Oreki (Mar 26, 2020)

T.D.A actual age is 9


----------



## Irene (Mar 26, 2020)

Are we exposing others now ? 

What next ?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2020)

@Silver Whitebeard vs Garp seem like a legit match up


----------



## Irene (Mar 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Silver Whitebeard vs Garp seem like a legit match up


Admiral vs Yonkos 

 

Or WB vs Akainu


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> Admiral vs Yonkos
> 
> 
> 
> Or WB vs Akainu



Gonna chose WB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Mar 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> Are we exposing others now ?
> 
> What next ?


The destruction of the world... back down if you're weak-hearted


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Beast (Mar 26, 2020)

@Beast

Waiting for this guy to give up his name.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> @Beast
> 
> Waiting for this guy to give up his name.



Plagiarism spotted


----------



## Beast (Mar 26, 2020)

@Master

Or this guy...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 26, 2020)

How's it going?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Mar 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> How's it going?


Nothing much man,
Tryna think of a few excuses to be out and about during the quarantine. [HASHTAG]#rebel[/HASHTAG]


----------



## DeVision (Mar 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> What about DeVision?



DeVision is Mariko tier.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 26, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Nothing much man,
> Tryna think of a few excuses to be out and about during the quarantine. [HASHTAG]#rebel[/HASHTAG]


Aye, got it. 

Haven't went out in like a week lmao.


----------



## Beast (Mar 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Aye, got it.
> 
> Haven't went out in like a week lmao.


Damn, that’s tough. 
Ive taken the longest walks of my life last couple days but I’m not really stay at home guy, never been... my body starts itching and boredom hits hard then a bullet sometimes. 

At least 3 weeks before we find out what’s going to actually happen here on out.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 26, 2020)

good lord what a pathetic shitshow the café is. there’s a subsection called ‘perspectives’ where you’re supposed to be able to talk about religion and stuff – well they don’t even have a thread for gledania worshippers! where is @Mickey Mouse ?  why hasn’t he been modded yet? he promised to enslave the other sections and whip their mods or something… was his a campaign of EMPTY PROMISES?


----------



## Redline (Mar 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Who the f is Gledinos


It sound like cretino in Italian...just check what it means lololol...nauuu Glenn!!!


----------



## Irene (Mar 26, 2020)

girafarig said:


> good lord what a pathetic shitshow the café is. there’s a subsection called ‘perspectives’ where you’re supposed to be able to talk about religion and stuff – well they don’t even have a thread for gledania worshippers! where is @Mickey Mouse ?  why hasn’t he been modded yet? he promised to enslave the other sections and whip their mods or something… was his a campaign of EMPTY PROMISES?


Now you worship him ?


----------



## Redline (Mar 26, 2020)

Nauuu why glen!? Whyyyyy???


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> It sound like cretino in Italian...just check what it means lololol...nauuu Glenn!!!



nothing to laugh at. it starts with the name, with the avy…then he’ll go all michael jackson on us – if we don’t stop this, we won’t even recognize our bear by summer! i bet the name thing happened because he didn’t have enough believers. it must be terrible to feel like you’re about to become a dead religion…oh god

somebody please do something before it's too late!


----------



## Oreki (Mar 26, 2020)

girafarig said:


> nothing to laugh at. it starts with the name, with the avy…then he’ll go all michael jackson on us – if we don’t stop this, we won’t even recognize our bear by summer! i bet the name thing happened because he didn’t have enough believers. it must be terrible to feel like you’re about to become a dead religion…oh god
> 
> somebody please do something before it's too late!


As long as he has one true worshiper no one can do a thing


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> Now you worship him ?



what do you mean, 'now'?

this is me weeks ago, explaining the glory of my posts:



> filled with TRUTH about shanks's nefarious plotting and namiXvivi awesomeness and gled idolatry


----------



## Ren. (Mar 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> It sound like cretino in Italian...just check what it means lololol...nauuu Glenn!!!


It means cretin in romana Zehaha!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 26, 2020)

girafarig said:


> good lord what a pathetic shitshow the café is. there’s a subsection called ‘perspectives’ where you’re supposed to be able to talk about religion and stuff – well they don’t even have a thread for gledania worshippers! where is @Mickey Mouse ?  why hasn’t he been modded yet? he promised to enslave the other sections and whip their mods or something… was his a campaign of EMPTY PROMISES?



They said no.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> They said no.



and you left it at that?

weak




edit:



Ren. said:


> It means cretin in romana Zehaha!



tbf it means cretin in many languages


----------



## Ren. (Mar 26, 2020)

girafarig said:


> and you left it at that?
> 
> weak
> 
> ...


You still didn't tell me which Easter country you are from


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 26, 2020)

sorry, buddy, that's classified

@Ren.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 26, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Damn, that’s tough.
> Ive taken the longest walks of my life last couple days but I’m not really stay at home guy, never been... my body starts itching and boredom hits hard then a bullet sometimes.
> 
> At least 3 weeks before we find out what’s going to actually happen here on out.


Aye. It's not a huge problem for me. I mostly miss just chilling with my friends and so on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Mar 26, 2020)

Let a person have their privacy


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 26, 2020)

This is getting spicy


----------



## Oreki (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Silver (Mar 26, 2020)

@Kinjin @Etherborn @Soca  are you fine with another game thread going up

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2020)

Silver said:


> @Kinjin @Etherborn @Soca  are you fine with another game thread going up


what's the game?


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2020)

If you're bored, I'll release the new video edit.

If not, don't mind me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> If you're bored, I'll release the new video edit.
> 
> If not, don't mind me.


Yes release it before the hype of the new game


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>



I legit first read this as 'Hookah' rather than 'Hooker' lol


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> @Beast
> 
> Waiting for this guy to give up his name.



@Rinoa isn't there a rule saying if they haven't logged in for a certain amount of time, that username becomes free?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Rinoa isn't there a rule saying if they haven't logged in for a certain amount of time, that username becomes free?


Wrong my padawan, only if he has below 100 posts.


----------



## Oreki (Mar 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Rinoa isn't there a rule saying if they haven't logged in for a certain amount of time, that username becomes free?





Kenneth said:


> If that account has 100 postcount or less, and it has not logged on for 6 months, the name is yours. If the account has over 100 postcount, regardless of the last time they have logged on, the name cannot be given to you.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Wrong my padawan, only if he has below 100 posts.



Too bad @MasterBeast gotta find him in real life, ask him to login and give up his name


----------



## Redline (Mar 26, 2020)

girafarig said:


> nothing to laugh at. it starts with the name, with the avy…then he’ll go all michael jackson on us – if we don’t stop this, we won’t even recognize our bear by summer! i bet the name thing happened because he didn’t have enough believers. it must be terrible to feel like you’re about to become a dead religion…oh god
> 
> somebody please do something before it's too late!


Gleeeeennnnnn!!
Cheers....


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 26, 2020)

I miss Escanor


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey gira, isn't it time to tell us who you really are? I have a suspect list Btw. Might as well ask one of the mods.



Someone who likes negging lol


----------



## DeVision (Mar 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Someone who likes negging lol



You got negged? XD


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 26, 2020)

@MasterBeast Just do ßeast or ßeas†.


----------



## Irene (Mar 26, 2020)

MasterBeast >> Master >> Beast


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You got negged? XD



couple of times


----------



## Ren. (Mar 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> couple of times


And you deserved it every time!


----------



## Flame (Mar 26, 2020)

anyone down for a good ol round of skribbl.io against yours truly and his companions?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

@Gledinos How could you?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> anyone down for a good ol round of skribbl.io against yours truly and his companions?



You never get bored of me kicking your ass?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2020)

new video edit will put you to sleep


----------



## Flame (Mar 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You never get bored of me kicking your ass?


huh? to my knowledge we're exactly even


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Gledinos How could you?



Bruh.

Can you stop ? Really.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You never get bored of me kicking your ass?


Damn... @Flame you goona take that?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Bruh.
> 
> Can you stop ? Really.


Why?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> huh? for my knowledge we're exactly even



Wow. And here I thought you weren't delusional. 



Lurker said:


> Damn... @Flame you goona take that?



Of course.. Just like the little girl he is.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Why?



Posting the way you do... you don't get bored ?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Posting the way you do... you don't get bored ?


Somebody has their feels hurt.


----------



## Flame (Mar 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wow. And here I thought you weren't delusional.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.. Just like the little girl he is.


i would clap back but it seems something's cookin between gled and lurker


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> i would clap back but it seems something's cookin between gled and lurker


I did nothing either.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I did nothing either.


The irony...


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> The irony...


Dude wtf is up with you?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## shaantu (Mar 26, 2020)

I wanted to take short nap for 15 minutes, instead I woke up 2 hours later and feel so bad now


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

@girafarig come get your bf.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I wanted to take short nap for 15 minutes, instead I woke up 2 hours later and feel so bad now



It happens to me sometimes . Put an alarm next time before the nap. 

Only way to ensure you wont sleep for hours


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I wanted to take short nap for 15 minutes, instead I woke up 2 hours later and feel so bad now


I freaking hate that


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 26, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I wanted to take short nap for 15 minutes, instead I woke up 2 hours later and feel so bad now


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2020)

New release: An OL member's confession




@DeVision @Kinjin @Mariko @Nana @Lurker @Donquixote Doflamingo @Etherborn @Gledinos @Flame


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> New release: An OL member's confession
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay sure    


Exept .. 



DeV is a Zorotard too.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> New release: An OL member's confession
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may have been beaten this time but Turk always comes back


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> New release: An OL member's confession
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like Zolo.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

Funny though.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> New release: An OL member's confession
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Only veterans (8-10 years membership) can fully get it though


----------



## Redline (Mar 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> huh? to my knowledge we're exactly even


For him. Sound like you always lost lol


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Okay sure
> 
> 
> Exept ..
> ...





Lurker said:


> I like Zolo.



How much do I have to dumb it down for you guys


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> How much do I have to dumb it down for you guys



Sorry bruh. A little realism is needed. 

The video is cool but that's not DeV.


----------



## Redline (Mar 26, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I wanted to take short nap for 15 minutes, instead I woke up 2 hours later and feel so bad now


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Sorry bruh. A little realism is needed.
> 
> The video is cool but that's not DeV.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


>



Stay mad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 26, 2020)

Soca said:


> I freaking hate that


But I bet you love this...


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> But I bet you love this...


This reminds me I need a new avatar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Stay mad



Stay dumb


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 26, 2020)

i like the current one @Soca


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Stay dumb



Stay in denial


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Stay mad


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 26, 2020)

Is Dev some kind of raging vigilante under all the nice guy vibes? 

>Joined in 2013


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Is Dev some kind of raging vigilante under all the nice guy vibes?
> 
> >Joined in 2013


Lol no. He's just a nice guy.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 26, 2020)

What happened to Gledania


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

Nataly said:


> What happened to Gledania


The Heart.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 26, 2020)

Nataly said:


> What happened to Gledania


----------



## DeVision (Mar 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> New release: An OL member's confession
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude I swear I love you. XD
Those edits are gold. Whoever is in them.

(I didn't get I was the one giving the assbeating - is that daredevil?)


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Is Dev some kind of raging vigilante under all the nice guy vibes?
> 
> >Joined in 2013



@Gledinos : Video doesn't make sense, @DeVision a blind man masked vigilante?!


----------



## Irene (Mar 26, 2020)

wasn't DeV more like the Godfather  

Idk but that was funny watch


----------



## DeVision (Mar 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> wasn't DeV more like the Godfather
> 
> Idk but that was funny watch



That's in the future.
I need to bribe @T.D.A somehow to make me young Robert de Niro Godfather. 

EDIT: I'll accept Marlon Brando too.

EDIT2: Ah heck. I'll accept any godfather.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledinos : Video doesn't make sense, @DeVision a blind man masked vigilante?!


Ser ?

There is a difference between making a metaphorical comparison and a wrong comparison.
When you make a video between me and Gira having a love drama , you're putting us in a comedic scene where two character *represent us.*
Of course the two disney chars are not me nor Gira , but they compare to us in this comedic drama. I wont start focusing on silly details like "my hair is not like that dude IRL" cause it's not the point of the video.

In this specific case the comparison is wrong because you are using someone to depict DeV despite the fact that they *don't compare at all. *
DeV is a zoro fan and I almost never saw him arguing against another zoro fan...

So you're comparison doesn't work. 

You could replace DeV by xmysticgohan or me and I would say the same.
See the difference ?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Ser ?
> 
> There is a difference between making a metaphorical comparison and a wrong comparison.
> When you make a video between me and Gira having a love drama , you're putting us in a comedic scene where two character *represent us.*
> ...



Look up the definition of 'fiction'. Lol stop embarrassing yourself further


----------



## DeVision (Mar 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> So you're comparison doesn't work.
> 
> *You could replace DeV *by xmysticgohan *or me and I would say the same*.
> See the difference ?



Don't be jelly.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 26, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Look up the definition of 'fiction'. Lol stop embarrassing yourself further


Concession accepted.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 26, 2020)

Everyone is on edge everywhere.

People are acting with so much hatred even in the streets.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Everyone is on edge everywhere.
> 
> People are acting with so much hatred even in the streets.



And here I am. The Quokka of this world.


EDIT: Except for dupes.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Everyone is on edge everywhere.
> 
> People are acting with so much hatred even in the streets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Mar 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> wasn't DeV more like the Godfather
> 
> Idk but that was funny watch


Yeah I used to call him Don but after we legends send him to map the floor of our orojackson ship he doesn't talk to me anymore..lmaooo I must have give him too many onion and potatoes to peel poor thing!


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah I used to call him Don but after we legends send him to map the floor of our orojackson ship he doesn't talk to me anymore..lmaooo I must have give him too many onion and potatoes to peel poor thing!


What?! You did that to my first mate?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> What?! You did that to my first mate?



Kid, is that you? XD


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Kid, is that you? XD


Listen I'm not Shiba!


----------



## Redline (Mar 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> What?! You did that to my first mate?


He lost the game..he was the captain and sacrifice himself for the die hard fellowship...but it was just a game...and iwas obviously kidding..lol but it is still true we had him.for a bit in our ship so we had to give him some work to do, since we spared his life out of kindness...xd
Merciful legends!


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> He lost the game..he was the captain and sacrifice himself for the die hard fellowship...but it was just a game...and iwas obviously kidding..lol but it is still true we had him.for a bit in our ship so we had to give him some work to do, since we spared his life out of kindness...xd
> Merciful legends!


----------



## Redline (Mar 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

Redline said:


>


Not @DeVision


----------



## Ren. (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> He lost the game..he was the captain and sacrifice himself for the die hard fellowship...but it was just a game...and iwas obviously kidding..lol but it is still true we had him.for a bit in our ship so we had to give him some work to do, since we spared his life out of kindness...xd
> Merciful legends!



IIRC I solo'd everyone which meant DeVision got kicked out of his team.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

Really trying to let things go....


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2020)

idk what is going on and i don't care

but












the heart 

now, everyone



and be friends

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

Blade said:


> idk what is going on and i don't care
> 
> but
> 
> ...


The Heart.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Mar 26, 2020)

Meme social distance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 26, 2020)

Happy Birthday @josh101 !


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

Kappa


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2020)

pictured: average zoro hater, after zoro masters enma


----------



## DeVision (Mar 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Listen I'm not Shiba!



Speaking of @Shiba D. Inu . Where is he? Does


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Speaking of @Shiba D. Inu . Where is he? Does


Don't worry about it. He isn't around to hurt you.


----------



## Mob (Mar 26, 2020)

you will enjoy OP as long a you don't hate on Luffy otherwise your reading experience will turn into living hell whenever Oda tires to show him down your throat


----------



## DeVision (Mar 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Don't worry about it. He isn't around to hurt you.



Shiba is a good guy. He hates everyone. But he hates with a good reason. That reason is fun. I approve!


----------



## DeVision (Mar 26, 2020)

Mob said:


> you will enjoy OP as long a you don't hate on Luffy otherwise your reading experience will turn into living hell whenever Oda tires to show him down your throat



Luffy da goat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Shiba is a good guy. He hates everyone. But he hates with a good reason. That reason is fun. I approve!


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2020)

Mob said:


> you will enjoy OP as long a you don't hate on Luffy otherwise your reading experience will turn into living hell whenever Oda tires to show him down your throat




after all







































luffy is the most popular goku fanboi 













lad

check oda's goku


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Shiba is a good guy. He hates everyone. But he hates with a good reason. That reason is fun. I approve!


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

Blade said:


>


----------



## DeVision (Mar 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


>





Blade said:


>



Leave Shiba alone.


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Leave Shiba alone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Mar 26, 2020)

Blade said:


> after all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hated his guts pre skip but I must admit after years of  exposure to Oda indoctrination program which worked wonders  I'm okay with him now, I may turn into Luffy fanboy near EOS 
btw that Goku is stuff of nightmares


----------



## DeVision (Mar 26, 2020)

But honestly, where is he?


----------



## Flame (Mar 26, 2020)

Blade said:


> after all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kill this cursed abomination with an atomic bomb my god


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Leave Shiba alone.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> kill this cursed abomination with an atomic bomb my god


----------



## Mariko (Mar 26, 2020)

How this convo thread turned:


----------



## DeVision (Mar 26, 2020)

Omg. XD

Give him Sanjis' eyebrows, and Ussops nose and we have a winner. XD


----------



## Mariko (Mar 26, 2020)

Also, funny how emotes have more safe masks than doctors curing the actual virus...


----------



## DeVision (Mar 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> How this convo thread turned:



Too late. You're already infected.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Too late. You're already infected.


----------



## Mob (Mar 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> How this convo thread turned:


mask doesn't do shit if you don't use safety goggles


----------



## Mariko (Mar 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Too late. You're already infected.



Gimme chloroquine already


----------



## DeVision (Mar 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Gimme chloroquine already



Sold out. Try to enjoy anyways.


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> kill this cursed abomination with an atomic bomb my god




now check

pg era tori's luffy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> How this convo thread turned:




it was like this, pages ago


----------



## Mob (Mar 26, 2020)

Blade said:


> now check
> 
> pg era tori's luffy


----------



## Mob (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2020)

Mob said:


>




as for oda

it doesn't stop here

prepare

an even older goku drawing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Mar 26, 2020)

Murata tribute to Goku and Luffy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

Mob said:


> Murata tribute to Goku and Luffy


Who's Murata?


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Who's Murata?




author of manga one punch man/eyeshield 21 

really neega?


----------



## Mob (Mar 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Who's Murata?


OPM mangaka


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

Blade said:


> author of manga one punch man/eyeshield 21
> 
> really neega?


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Flame (Mar 26, 2020)

yall do me a favor and stop posting luffy


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> yall do me a favor and stop posting luffy


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2020)

@Mob 


since went murata route now

check most of his db art

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (Mar 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


imagine loving samurai 8 but not knowing who murata is


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> imagine loving samurai 8 but not knowing who murata is


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> imagine loving samurai 8 but not knowing who murata is














hold it, kishi


----------



## Mob (Mar 26, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Mob
> 
> 
> since went murata route now
> ...


true db fan, how I know it, well he drew Piccolo with 4 fingers which means he has more DB knowledge than Toyopedro


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2020)

Mob said:


> true db fan, how I know it, well he drew Piccolo with 4 fingers which means he has more DB knowledge than Toyopedro





toyopedro has only



























a class tracing skills

his story telling and actual drawing quality is below mashima levels even


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

Blade said:


> hold it, kishi


----------



## Mob (Mar 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> yall do me a favor and stop posting luffy


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 26, 2020)

@Mob why did you dislike (?) luffy before the timeskip?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Mob why did you dislike (?) luffy before the timeskip?


Because Zoro>>>>Luffy.


----------



## Mob (Mar 26, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Mob why did you dislike (?) luffy before the timeskip?


honestly because I was Zoro fanboy  @Lurker  actually guessed itKappa


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 26, 2020)

@Mob 

hmm. zoro himself really admires luffy, though. why would liking one mean you cannot like the other? i'll admit the personalities are different and maybe one of them just isn't someone's cup of tea...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Mar 26, 2020)

Mob said:


>


why he look like a covid patient who's about to cough the meanest cough on randoms


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 26, 2020)

Blade said:


>


Where is your mask, lad?


----------



## Mob (Mar 26, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Mob
> 
> hmm. zoro himself really admires luffy, though. why would liking one mean you cannot like the other? i'll admit the personalities are different and maybe one of them just isn't someone's cup of tea...



When I started this series I was more of a fan of anti hero archetype characters, only exception was Goku from DB where I preferred hero over anti heroes and villains so Luffy's goofy personality and weird df simply didn't click with me. But as I said, as the time went on he slowly grew on me while post time-skip Zoro went down a bit so they are around same level in my book now.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 26, 2020)

Mob said:


> When I started this series I was more of a fan of anti hero archetype characters, only exception was Goku from DB where I preferred hero over anti heroes and villains so Luffy's goofy personality and weird df simply didn't click with me. But as I said, as the time went on he slowly grew on me while post time-skip Zoro went down a bit so they are around same level in my book now.



interesting. i didn't care at all for pre-skip zoro but thriller bark and "nothing at all happened" changed quite a bit for me. post-skip i probably like zoro second-best after luffy, i think (talking SHs obviously). i don't really feel like post-skip zoro has gotten worse (sanji, you poor bastard, yes, i'm looking at you!). what would you change about the current zoro or what would you like to be different about the way oda handles him?

i'm an always-luffy-stan though. he's adorable.


----------



## Irene (Mar 26, 2020)

Zoro and Luffy both basic 


Stan Sanji instead


----------



## Mob (Mar 26, 2020)

girafarig said:


> interesting. i didn't care at all for pre-skip zoro but thriller bark and "nothing at all happened" changed quite a bit for me. post-skip i probably like zoro second-best after luffy, i think (talking SHs obviously). i don't really feel like post-skip zoro has gotten worse (sanji, you poor bastard, yes, i'm looking at you!). what would you change about the current zoro or what would you like to be different about the way oda handles him?
> 
> i'm an always-luffy-stan though. he's adorable.


First of all Oda needs to tone down his seriousness, this is Zoro we need more off


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 26, 2020)

Hey, OL. I'm bored. Let's play a game.

@Kinjin @Soca @Blade @Mob @Gledinos @girafarig @Flame @DeVision @T.D.A @Nana @Mariko @Oreki @shaantu @Shiba D. Inu @Light D Lamperouge @RossellaFiamingo

Name one thing that you find attractive or a turn on in a member of the opposite sex, or whatever sex you're attracted to.

And don't just list physical features. That's too obvious. Think more about things other than looks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 26, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Hey, OL. I'm bored. Let's play a game.
> 
> @Kinjin @Soca @Blade @Mob @Gledinos @girafarig @Flame @DeVision @T.D.A @Nana @Mariko @Oreki @shaantu @Shiba D. Inu @Light D Lamperouge @RossellaFiamingo
> 
> ...


I love when girls wear glasses for some reason. That and fishnets

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I love when girls wear glasses for some reason. That and fishnets


Some girls can pull off the glasses look really easily. 

Anyone else?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 26, 2020)

@Etherborn 

i like magnanimity in people


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 26, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Etherborn
> 
> i like magnanimity in people



That's always a good one.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Hey, OL. I'm bored. Let's play a game.
> 
> @Kinjin @Soca @Blade @Mob @Gledinos @girafarig @Flame @DeVision @T.D.A @Nana @Mariko @Oreki @shaantu @Shiba D. Inu @Light D Lamperouge @RossellaFiamingo
> 
> ...


Socs


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)

Mob said:


> honestly because I was Zoro fanboy  @Lurker  actually guessed itKappa


I see these things.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I love when girls wear glasses for some reason.



@Nana


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 26, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Hey, OL. I'm bored. Let's play a game.
> 
> @Kinjin @Soca @Blade @Mob @Gledinos @girafarig @Flame @DeVision @T.D.A @Nana @Mariko @Oreki @shaantu @Shiba D. Inu @Light D Lamperouge @RossellaFiamingo
> 
> ...



La mirada de la chica


----------



## blueice12 (Mar 26, 2020)

All of this talk and  no one worship Mad Treasure


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Hey, OL. I'm bored. Let's play a game.
> 
> @Kinjin @Soca @Blade @Mob @Gledinos @girafarig @Flame @DeVision @T.D.A @Nana @Mariko @Oreki @shaantu @Shiba D. Inu @Light D Lamperouge @RossellaFiamingo
> 
> ...


A girl with an attitude. 

Like the one in my avy


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Hey, OL. I'm bored. Let's play a game.
> 
> @Kinjin @Soca @Blade @Mob @Gledinos @girafarig @Flame @DeVision @T.D.A @Nana @Mariko @Oreki @shaantu @Shiba D. Inu @Light D Lamperouge @RossellaFiamingo
> 
> ...




physical features: when the chick who likes me, bites her lip and makes full eye contact

personality/attitude: when we have connection in a convo, and our opinions match, spontaneously


----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I love when girls wear glasses for some reason. That and fishnets


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## MO (Mar 26, 2020)

Soca said:


> A girl with an attitude.
> 
> Like the one in my avy


saweetie has an attitude?


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 26, 2020)

Mine is girls who can eat a shit ton without gaining any weight.


----------



## MO (Mar 26, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Mine is girls who can eat a shit ton without gaining any weight.


so Bonney basically..


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 26, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Hey, OL. I'm bored. Let's play a game.
> 
> @Kinjin @Soca @Blade @Mob @Gledinos @girafarig @Flame @DeVision @T.D.A @Nana @Mariko @Oreki @shaantu @Shiba D. Inu @Light D Lamperouge @RossellaFiamingo
> 
> ...



1. Generosity: Liked a girl in the 8th grade until some kid asked her for a single cookie from 6 boxes of girl scout cookies. She said no. . I can't stand stingy or frugal people.
2. When a girl plays with her hair
3. Competence and Intelligence: I had/have a crush on the professor I do research for cause shes so intelligent and knowledgeable.
4. When a girl has braces
5. An accent
6. Knowing how to cook really well.

My dislike for stingy and frugal people becomes full on hate when it comes to food. I'd feed even my biggest enemy without thinking twice.


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 26, 2020)

MO said:


> so Bonney basically..



Yep. 
But I've actually met girls like that. They can eat more than me and not gain a pound. It's amazing.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 26, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Yep.
> But I've actually met girls like that. They can eat more than me and not gain a pound. It's amazing.


How much can you eat is the question.


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 26, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> How much can you eat is the question.



Quite a lot when I'm hungry. I've never actually measured it or anything though.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 26, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Quite a lot when I'm hungry. I've never actually measured it or anything though.


I've never met or gone out with a girl that eats a lot.They probably exist but hide it due to societal expectations.


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2020)

MO said:


> saweetie has an attitude?


I dunno

But she has that screwed up face down perfectly. Love it.


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 26, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I've never met or gone out with a girl that eats a lot.They probably exist but hide it due to societal expectations.



That's true. Sad that they might get crap for it even if they still look great.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 26, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> That's true. Sad that they might get crap for it even if they still look great.


Have you tried watching Mukbang videos?


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 26, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Have you tried watching Mukbang videos?



Had to Google that just now, lol. No, I've never tried that.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 26, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Had to Google that just now, lol. No, I've never tried that.


Lots of girls on it eat like crazy and still maintain a good body weight. They probably fast and exercise but maybe it's close enough.


----------



## Redline (Mar 26, 2020)

Blade said:


> pictured: average zoro hater, after zoro masters enma


That's more like what happened when Zoro fainted lol


----------



## shaantu (Mar 27, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Hey, OL. I'm bored. Let's play a game.
> 
> @Kinjin @Soca @Blade @Mob @Gledinos @girafarig @Flame @DeVision @T.D.A @Nana @Mariko @Oreki @shaantu @Shiba D. Inu @Light D Lamperouge @RossellaFiamingo
> 
> ...


really good sense of humor - I wouldn't even mind if it was dark humor, I just love the girls who can laugh from almost everything 
and you can joke around her easily too which would make me feel more comfortable


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Hey, OL. I'm bored. Let's play a game.
> 
> @Kinjin @Soca @Blade @Mob @Gledinos @girafarig @Flame @DeVision @T.D.A @Nana @Mariko @Oreki @shaantu @Shiba D. Inu @Light D Lamperouge @RossellaFiamingo
> 
> ...



Humor and inteligence are very important IMO.
If you can't have an serious and interesting conversation with her - screw it.
Also when she's open, and can speak and joke about most kind of things. (don't like shy girls).

Now physical. I don't like talk girls (even tho I'm ~1.90m).

If I remember more, I'll tell you. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

He comming for him. XD


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> He comming for him. XD


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Did you listen to Joyner Lucas' New album? Is it any good?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Did you listen to Joyner Lucas' New album? Is it any good?


Some of it and so far yeah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

Eric Cartman wrote Lil Jon: To the window! Trump: To the wall!


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Mar 27, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Hey, OL. I'm bored. Let's play a game.
> 
> @Kinjin @Soca @Blade @Mob @Gledinos @girafarig @Flame @DeVision @T.D.A @Nana @Mariko @Oreki @shaantu @Shiba D. Inu @Light D Lamperouge @RossellaFiamingo
> 
> ...



I find a guy who is confident (not arrogant) to be attractive 
Also good humor
Also if he knows how to cook then


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)

Nana said:


> I find a guy who is confident (not arrogant) to be attractive
> Also good humor
> Also if he knows how to cook then


Can you cook?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Patrick (Mar 27, 2020)

Personality wise I'm looking for an equal. I've had the most fun with girls when we kinda took turns taking the lead. Can get pretty tiring when a girl wants me to plan everything or when I have to be dragged along to anything she wants. 

Physically the only thing a girl needs to melt me is a nice smile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

I want a girl who's just herself tbh. You can tell when they try and change to much and I hate when they hold back info they want to tell you.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Personality wise I'm looking for an equal. I've had the most fun with girls when we kinda took turns taking the lead. Can get pretty tiring when a girl wants me to plan everything or when I have to be dragged along to anything she wants.



Oh yes. Was once in Budapest with a girl. She didn't care for anything. I had to remember all the roads, time of buses and stuff. She relaxed.. That's not fair. XD


----------



## Flame (Mar 27, 2020)

girls who have great sense of humor and can find anything funny, no matter how dark the humor is
girls who are laid back and easy going  

these are the most important qualities for me  

@DeVision you're 1.90?? lucky bastard


----------



## Irene (Mar 27, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Can you cook?


No .. that why I want someone to spoil me


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

Nana said:


> No .. that why I want someone to spoil me


Nananano!


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

Tbh I like sassy types the most. It's kinda kinky.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)

Nana said:


> No .. that why I want someone to spoil me


 Whose supposed to cook for me then? 
I know how to cook but no girl will ever find out.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 27, 2020)

I always looked at cooking is this impossible skill but I had to learn to cook when I moved out and honestly it's extremely easy. You don't have to be a michellin star chef to feed yourself. Most things really are just let it cook for a few minutes and you're good.


----------



## Irene (Mar 27, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Whose supposed to cook for me then?
> I know how to cook but no one girl will ever find out.


Guys should start being more independent 

 

Tbh if he is a good cook then I wouldn't mind him teaching me


----------



## Irene (Mar 27, 2020)

Patrick said:


> I always looked at cooking is this impossible skill but I had to learn to cook when I moved out and honestly it's extremely easy. You don't have to be a michellin star chef to feed yourself. Most things really are just let it cook for a few minutes and you're good.


it is about mood ... I am never in mood for cooking


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

Nana said:


> Guys should start being more independent
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh if he is a good cook then I wouldn't mind him teaching me


----------



## Patrick (Mar 27, 2020)

Nana said:


> it is about mood ... I am never in mood for cooking



Yeah it's rare I feel like being in the kitchen for like an hour or more. Don't really mind spending 10-20 minutes whipping something up though. I mean, gotta eat.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 27, 2020)

I like cooking but I hate washing dishes more so I don't cook much


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

I got a lot of good cooks in my family. Even a few chefs and I don't know shit...


----------



## shaantu (Mar 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I got a lot of good cooks in my family. Even a few chefs and I don't know shit...


atleast you get to eat good meals


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)

Nana said:


> Guys should start being more independent
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh if he is a good cook then I wouldn't mind him teaching me


We are, we just like someone cooking for us. At least I do. I think it's one of the most "feminine" thing a woman can do for a man.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I got a lot of good cooks in my family. Even a few chefs and I don't know shit...


I learned how to cook from my mom. When all my other siblings went off to college, she taught me how to cook so I can cook for myself when she was at work .


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

shaantu said:


> atleast you get to eat good meals


Mixing pork with the burger's other meat makes a great burger.


----------



## Irene (Mar 27, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> We are, we just like someone cooking for us. At least I do. I think it's one of the most "feminine" thing a woman can do for a man.


 nothing about cooking is feminine ... lol 



shaantu said:


> I like cooking but I hate washing dishes more so I don't cook much


I can wash the dishes if someone cook for me  that is more fair 



Patrick said:


> Yeah it's rare I feel like being in the kitchen for like an hour or more. Don't really mind spending 10-20 minutes whipping something up though. I mean, gotta eat.


Yes most food need at least 1 hour of standing there


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I learned how to cook from my mom. When all my other siblings went off to college, she taught me how to cook so I can cook for myself when she was at work .


I know steps to some dinners. Just not the full thing.


----------



## Oreki (Mar 27, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Hey, OL. I'm bored. Let's play a game.
> 
> @Kinjin @Soca @Blade @Mob @Gledinos @girafarig @Flame @DeVision @T.D.A @Nana @Mariko @Oreki @shaantu @Shiba D. Inu @Light D Lamperouge @RossellaFiamingo
> 
> ...


Breathing one


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)

Nana said:


> nothing about cooking is feminine ... lol
> 
> 
> I can wash the dishes if someone cook for me  that is more fair
> ...


Not the act of cooking itself but the whole ritual and the intent behind it if that makes sense.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I know steps to some dinners. Just not the full thing.


It's not too late to learn. You can learn a lot more by just standing in the kitchen and somewhat watching than you think.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 27, 2020)

I don't really see cooking as feminine. Both my parents can cook really well and I worked in a kitchen for 2 years where 90% of cooks were male.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Flame said:


> @DeVision you're 1.90?? lucky bastard



Roughly. It depends on what time of day I'm messured. XD
But yeah. That's my height. Why? How tall are you?



shaantu said:


> I like cooking but I hate washing dishes more so I don't cook much



Oh yes. I hate this sooo much.. I made such good burgers the other day. But after I filled myself like the pig I am, I was so lazy to wash the dishes (had to do it the next morning before work XD).


----------



## shaantu (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Roughly. It depends on what time of day I'm messured. XD
> But yeah. That's my height. Why? How tall are you?
> 
> 
> ...


well washing dishes the next day isnt that bad, back when I used to study my roommates couldn't wash their dishes for like a week after they used it...


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)

Not the act of cooking itself but the nurturing aspect of it is feminine and theres nothing wrong with that. Femininity is a "good" thing just like masculinity.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> _**Automatic* *Message**
> Soca is currently preoccupied playing Witcher. Do not attempt to contact further, else one will face dangerous consequences upon his return. Thank you and Goda bless._


Witcher 3?

I can give you a save of Lvl 53 Gerald, you will stomp in NG+

What do you say?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)

shaantu said:


> well washing dishes the next day isnt that bad, back when I used to study my roommates couldn't wash their dishes for like a week after they used it...


 Anyone who does that is finding those dishes in the trash or on their bed.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

shaantu said:


> well washing dishes the next day isnt that bad, back when I used to study my roommates couldn't wash their dishes for like a week after they used it...








RossellaFiamingo said:


> Not the act of cooking itself but the nurturing aspect of it is feminine and theres nothing wrong with that. Femininity is a "good" thing just like masculinity.



Why? Since the begining of humanity the male was the one who was providing family with food.


----------



## Irene (Mar 27, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Not the act of cooking itself but the nurturing aspect of it is feminine and theres nothing wrong with that. Femininity is a "good" thing just like masculinity.


It is cuz it would be expected of us to cook 
When a lot of us don't like cooking 

House chores should be shared with ppl living in the house
Not just expected from one gender


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why? Since the begining of humanity the male was the one who was providing family with food.


Men rule.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

The Heart


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Men rule.



I'd like-rate this, but I'm afraid they're gonna call me a chauvinist. XD


----------



## Soca (Mar 27, 2020)

Here in my arms, I'll be here foreverrrrrrr 

morning folk 


DeVision said:


> I'd like-rate this, but I'm afraid they're gonna call me a chauvinist. XD


Because you are.

Pig!


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> Because you are.
> 
> Pig!


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'd like-rate this, but I'm afraid they're gonna call me a chauvinist. XD


What is that?


----------



## Mob (Mar 27, 2020)

@Blade this is how NNT manga format should look like


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Mob said:


> @Blade this is how NNT manga format should look like



Thank God it's over. xD


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 27, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Not the act of cooking itself but the nurturing aspect of it is feminine and theres nothing wrong with that. Femininity is a "good" thing just like masculinity.





Nana said:


> It is cuz it would be expected of us to cook
> When a lot of us don't like cooking
> 
> House chores should be shared with ppl living in the house
> Not just expected from one gender



who is expecting you to cook? if someone like that exists, perhaps telling them you don't feel like it would be a start.

i didn't see rossella claiming that every living female should cook for him (or other people, for that matter) - especially if they don't like doing it. it's about personal preferences and rossella just responded to etherborn, explaining what he finds attractive/appealing about a person. 

personally, i totally get the nurturing thing - even though i don't really like to cook. but when i've truly loved someone, i liked doing all sorts of things for them, including cooking, because i liked taking care of that person. i thought it was more fulfilling than doing my work, for example, because i don't work for those who are most precious to me.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

Mob said:


> @Blade this is how NNT manga format should look like


Who said it was truly over????.....


----------



## Mob (Mar 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Who said it was truly over????.....


oh it should go on forever since people need a lot of toilet paper


----------



## Irene (Mar 27, 2020)

girafarig said:


> who is expecting you to cook? if someone like that exists, perhaps telling them you don't feel like it would be a start.
> 
> i didn't see rossella claiming that every living female should cook for him (or other people, for that matter) - especially if they don't like doing it. it's about personal preferences and rossella just responded to etherborn, explaining what he finds attractive/appealing about a person.
> 
> personally, i totally get the nurturing thing - even though i don't really like to cook. but when i've truly loved someone, i liked doing all sorts of things for them, including cooking, because i liked taking care of that person. i thought it was more fulfilling than doing my work, for example, because i don't work for those who are most precious to me.


I know what he said just preference 
I am talking in general if everyone believed that way


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why? Since the begining of humanity the male was the one who was providing family with food.


I'm fairly traditional in what I would want from a relationship so I think it's my responsibility as a man to provide. Most of this is how I was raised but today some people may find such a thought process problematic. 

I won't generalize but I read somewhere that the indicator for how happy men are in their life is based on their success or how their contribution in their family and workplace translates into success or a stability. For women, (not all) it's more about family and nurture related things 



Nana said:


> It is cuz it would be expected of us to cook
> When a lot of us don't like cooking
> 
> House chores should be shared with ppl living in the house
> Not just expected from one gender



I don't expect most women to do these things. I know from having two sisters. One is far more in line with traditional gender roles and personally likes doing these things while the other one hates it. Since,I subscribe to traditional roles for men, I would ideally like to find a girl that is fine with at least some traditional gender roles for women. 

On dates I always pay because its how I was raised and its how I view my role as a "man" And to be honest,I can't speak for all guys but for me, its uplifting for the ego to feel tangibly needed. I'm not particularly good at expressing emotion without having it be attached to something physical and observable. When I care for someone I express it through gifts or something that can be physically be observed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Tbh I like sassy types the most. It's kinda kinky.



@Sassy


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

Nana said:


> I find a guy who is confident (not arrogant) to be attractive
> Also good humor
> Also if he knows how to cook then



@DeVision


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Personality wise I'm looking for an equal. I've had the most fun with girls when we kinda took turns taking the lead. Can get pretty tiring when a girl wants me to plan everything or when I have to be dragged along to anything she wants.
> 
> Physically the only thing a girl needs to melt me is a nice smile.



@Skylar


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)

@T.D.A playing cupid Who do you have for me?


----------



## Skylar (Mar 27, 2020)

TDA is forever the match maker


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Skylar said:


> TDA is forever the match maker



Who's that on your ava granny?
Looks like female Croc. XD


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

@trance I'm notoriously known as the person with the worst dice luck on the forums. Don't be like me.


----------



## trance (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @trance I'm notoriously known as the person with the worst dice luck on the forums. Don't be like me.



your luck in regards to silver's dicey "you gotta roll an odd/even number otherwise it doesnt count" rule is consistently better than mine tho


----------



## Skylar (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Who's that on your ava granny?
> Looks like female Croc. XD



I hadn’t noticed it before but you’re right. This looks like pre-Ivankov Croco

I actually don’t know who is on my Ava 60% of the times. The other 40% is when I’m wearing avys of Lisa

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## trance (Mar 27, 2020)

no to poll question btw

watching ppl lose an ava bet is always worth a chuckle


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

trance said:


> your luck in regards to silver's dicey "you gotta roll an odd/even number otherwise it doesnt count" rule is consistently better than mine tho



Rolled a 12 and a 1 earlier. So my luck is still shit. XD


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Skylar said:


> I hadn’t noticed it before but you’re right. This looks like pre-Ivankov Croco
> 
> I actually don’t know who is on my Ava 60% of the times. The other 40% is when I’m wearing avys of Lisa



And it's not only because of the cigar. She looks like I would imagine female Croc (without the scar).

I had to ask. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Mar 27, 2020)

devision's still shit luck > my luck is canon then


----------



## Skylar (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> And it's not only because of the cigar. She looks like I would imagine female Croc (without the scar).
> 
> I had to ask. XD



Croco is best girl


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

trance said:


> devision's still shit luck > my luck is canon then




I wish.. XD


Skylar said:


> Croco is best girl



Hey, hey.. Don't do that. I barely forgot the yaoi shit the people are drawing with Croc and Doffy in it.


----------



## Irene (Mar 27, 2020)

Doffy x Croco is canon 



Doffy was flirting with Croco during the whole MF 

Also that cover Oda draw, he approve of the ship

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Veggie (Mar 27, 2020)

There isn't a better time to catch up with One Piece than now. 


I love everything about this spread 

Yeah, I can see why people love Katakuri. He's the best part of this arc yet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skylar (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I wish.. XD
> 
> 
> Hey, hey.. Don't do that. I barely forgot the yaoi shit the people are drawing with Croc and Doffy in it.



Surely it must’ve been less traumatic than a fanart I saw somewhere, of Zoro pregnant with Luffy’s child


----------



## Skylar (Mar 27, 2020)

Nana said:


> Doffy x Croco is canon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What shall we call this ship sis?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 27, 2020)

Top 2 villains baby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 27, 2020)

Skylar said:


> What shall we call this ship sis?


Dofladile 



Skylar said:


> Surely it must’ve been less traumatic than a fanart I saw somewhere, of Zoro pregnant with Luffy’s child


ZoSan >> ZoLu


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Surely it must’ve been less traumatic than a fanart I saw somewhere, of Zoro pregnant with Luffy’s child



OMG. The thoughts. The nightmares.


----------



## Soca (Mar 27, 2020)

Nana said:


> Dofladile


don't be that person nana


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Skylar said:


> What shall we call this ship sis?





Nana said:


> Dofladile
> 
> 
> ZoSan >> ZoLu



We gonna play later on?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> don't be that person nana



You finally on one page with me?


----------



## January (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Skylar (Mar 27, 2020)

Nana said:


> Dofladile
> 
> 
> ZoSan >> ZoLu



I'm a LuNa fan (prob the only one on the forum ) so ZoSan is music to my ears. Takes out the competition


----------



## Skylar (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> OMG. The thoughts. The nightmares.



Mission accomplished


----------



## Soca (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You finally on one page with me?


This feeling of shared opinions...I don't like it 

More than expected I think. The UK downgraded the hell outta this virus thing from jump. I think there was a recent article about it too


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

US>UK.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Mission accomplished



You mean, mean granny bully. You're worse than Soca. 



Soca said:


> This feeling of shared opinions...I don't like it



No. You're worse..


----------



## Soca (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> No. You're worse..


There we go


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> There we go



Yeah you're right. We too OP if on the same side.


----------



## Oreki (Mar 27, 2020)

Skylar said:


> I'm a LuNa fan (prob the only one on the forum ) so ZoSan is music to my ears. Takes out the competition


Better than being the rarest LuVi fan


----------



## Irene (Mar 27, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Better than being the rarest LuVi fan


Heal Akainu my friend 
I am the biggest LuVi shipper


----------



## Oreki (Mar 27, 2020)

Nana said:


> Heal Akainu my friend
> I am the biggest LuVi shipper


Nah I am not that desperate


----------



## Irene (Mar 27, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Nah I am not that desperate


helping a friend isn't desperation



Soca said:


> don't be that person nana


fight me, Dofladile best ship after KiddLaw 


DeVision said:


> We gonna play later on?


yess 


Skylar said:


> I'm a LuNa fan (prob the only one on the forum ) so ZoSan is music to my ears. Takes out the competition


I like ZoSan but I also Like SaNa


----------



## Oreki (Mar 27, 2020)

Nana said:


> helping a friend isn't desperation


What can I say... I don't even like Akainu


----------



## Irene (Mar 27, 2020)

Oreki said:


> What can I say... I don't even like Akainu


u are cancelled don't say anything


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> @T.D.A playing cupid Who do you have for me?



What do you like in a girl?


----------



## Oreki (Mar 27, 2020)

Nana said:


> u are cancelled don't say anything


Good luck with that.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Skylar (Mar 27, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Better than being the rarest LuVi fan



That couple must not exist 


Nana said:


> I also Like SaNa



*Pudding has entered the chat*


----------



## Irene (Mar 27, 2020)

Skylar said:


> That couple must not exist
> 
> 
> *Pudding has entered the chat*


Sanji already got over Pudding  hehe


----------



## Oreki (Mar 27, 2020)

Skylar said:


> That couple must not exist


It has like 0.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% chances to come true

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 27, 2020)

@Silver  plz make Luffy vs someone next so I can neg him to hell


----------



## Oreki (Mar 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


>


Our avy are pretty similar


----------



## Mariko (Mar 27, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Our avy are pretty similar



Kinda


----------



## Skylar (Mar 27, 2020)

Nana said:


> Sanji already got over Pudding  hehe



Who would’ve thought Sanji would be stealing women’s hearts left and right. Viola, Pudding. Boy has upped his game 



Oreki said:


> It has like 0.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% chances to come true



Oof, I feel reassured now


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

@Oreki = Kid Sasuke


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

shaantu said:


> really good sense of humor - I wouldn't even mind if it was dark humor, I just love the girls who can laugh from almost everything
> and you can joke around her easily too which would make me feel more comfortable


If they laught about everything you say it is just becouse they like you lol.. otherwise they are just dumb...


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Oreki = Kid Sasuke


Sausage!!

So who's Naru toooo...?


----------



## Oreki (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Oreki = Kid Sasuke


 
PS: I am not serious lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Thank God it's over. xD





it gets a s4 and a manga sequel

it's like a manga hydra of terribleness


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Blade said:


> it gets a s4 and a manga sequel
> 
> it's like a manga hydra of terribleness



With the kids as MC?
What was that abomination of child in the last chapter? Clearly a girl who is a 10 year old boy. I mean wtf?


----------



## Blade (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> With the kids as MC?
> What was that abomination of child in the last chapter? Clearly a girl who is a 10 year old boy. I mean wtf?




it's gonna be super terrible levels 

whoever actually is a fan of nnt atm, has many issues


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

New video?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Blade said:


> it's gonna be super terrible levels
> 
> whoever actually is a fan of nnt atm, has many issues




I agree. Escanor did good by leaving that manga. XD


T.D.A said:


> New video?



Keep em comming. XD


----------



## Mariko (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> New video?



Nope.

A movie.


----------



## Irene (Mar 27, 2020)

@Flower  Welcome here


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Nope.
> 
> A movie.


What type?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 27, 2020)

@T.D.A  you could/should use scenes from contagion/virus movies like outbreak, world war Z or others.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @T.D.A  you could/should use scenes from contagion/virus movies like outbreak, world war Z or others.



it's actually missions recording off netflix, and then finding the dub version, and mixing them together.


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @T.D.A  you could/should use scenes from contagion/virus movies like outbreak, world war Z or others.


Yep..good suggestions
By the way.. TD..do you know avid?
I used to work for a post production television company, I know one thing or two .


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> This feeling of shared opinions...I don't like it
> 
> 
> More than expected I think. The UK downgraded the hell outta this virus thing from jump. I think there was a recent article about it too


Am I so bad if I say I don't mind he got it!? 
Stupid dumbass Boris


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> it's actually missions recording off netflix, and then finding the dub version, and mixing them together.


Or you could use battle royale too


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> US>UK.



Trump thinks everything will be fine by Easter lol


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Trump thinks everything will be fine by Easter lol


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Flower  Welcome here


Thanks Nana! Pretty active place here, like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

Flower said:


> Thanks Nana! Pretty active place here, like that.


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2020)

@T.D.A just a random person, duh.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

Flower said:


> @T.D.A just a random person, duh.



If you're a female it'll be good for the gender balance here. Means I don't have to recycle the same members for video edits. 

The real question is what's your opinion on Zoro?


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> If you're a female it'll be good for the gender balance here. Means I don't have to recycle the same members for video edits.
> 
> The real question is what's your opinion on Zoro?


Just tell him you love dumb marimo and you will be fine flower! Lmaooo


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> If you're a female it'll be good for the gender balance here. Means I don't have to recycle the same members for video edits.
> 
> The real question is what's your opinion on Zoro?


Yeah, am a girl! Also I'm indifferent towards Zoro, am more of a Navy fangirl.


----------



## Irene (Mar 27, 2020)

Flower said:


> Yeah, am a girl! Also I'm indifferent towards Zoro, am more of a Navy fangirl.


Navy


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> Just tell him you love dumb marimo and you will be fine flower! Lmaooo


Does it count when I show him a drawing of Zoro with sunglasses xD?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

Flower said:


> Yeah, am a girl! Also I'm indifferent towards Zoro, am more of a Navy fangirl.



first thing is you need an avatar!


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> first thing is you need an avatar!



She need 25 posts.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> She need 25 posts.



I see - @Flower spam this thread.


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I see - @Flower spam this thread.


Don't think that's such a good thing xD. But we can just chat and I get there in no time I guess.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Flower said:


> Don't think that's such a good thing xD. But we can just chat and I get there in no time I guess.



Oh yes it is.. XD

@Nana is she your friend? Another on my scribblio pray list? XD


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh yes it is.. XD
> 
> @Nana is she your friend? Another on my scribblio pray list? XD


You mean that drawing game? Yeah, that's cool, but my drawings on my phone suck xD.


----------



## Irene (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh yes it is.. XD
> 
> @Nana is she your friend? Another on my scribblio pray list? XD


She is a fellow friend from OJ


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Flower said:


> You mean that drawing game? Yeah, that's cool, but my drawings on my phone suck xD.



Excuses, excuses.. XD


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Excuses, excuses.. XD


Ask Nana, she can confirm.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

@Flower why Flower?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

@Redline stop pretending to be a hot girl


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Flower why Flower?


Because I used to call myself PaperFlower on OJ.

Then shortened the name to just Flower because short names are better for playing Mafia and generally better for writing.

Then that name just stuck.


PaperFlower came from Konan, though, who was my fav chara in Naruto.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline stop pretending to be a hot girl


Kappa


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

Flower said:


> Because I used to call myself PaperFlower on OJ.
> 
> Then shortened the name to just Flower because short names are better for playing Mafia and generally better for writing.
> 
> ...


Then you definitely know me and some other that are here
..I was Rider


----------



## Ren. (Mar 27, 2020)

Flower said:


> Because I used to call myself PaperFlower on OJ.
> 
> Then shortened the name to just Flower because short names are better for playing Mafia and generally better for writing.
> 
> ...


Wait Do I know you?

@Nana, @GANDO, @Red Admiral , @Oreki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> Then you definitely know me and some other that are here
> ..I was Rider


Yeah, remember you. You used to post a lot in the Spoiler Waiting Room. Weren't you the guy who made that Page One Meme there?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 27, 2020)

Flower said:


> Yeah, remember you. You used to post a lot in the Spoiler Waiting Room. Weren't you the guy who made that Page One Meme there?


Hmmmm

The good old days


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Wait Do I know you?
> 
> @Nana, @GANDO, @Red Admiral , @Oreki


Dunno. No idea what you know and what you don't know .


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

Nana said:


> She is a fellow friend from OJ


That's good to know...
I have some good avatar to give away for free if you want @Flower .... eheheh
For instead the one I am wearing now might suits you just fine.. XD


----------



## Ren. (Mar 27, 2020)

Flower said:


> Dunno. No idea what you know and what you don't know .


I remember a user name Flower from OJ, she was pretty chill like @tangerine07


----------



## Oreki (Mar 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Wait Do I know you?
> 
> @Nana, @GANDO, @Red Admiral , @Oreki


Nah... she's just a fragment of your imgination.... a huge DMC fan but not huge as me


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I remember a user name Flower from OJ, she was pretty chill like @tangerine07


Then it seems you know me from OJ.

And I'm still chill .


----------



## Ren. (Mar 27, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Nah... she's just a fragment of your imgination.... a huge DMC fan but not huge as me


DMC still sucks but that is ok my youngling.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 27, 2020)

@Redline  need some rep for that 9k


----------



## Oreki (Mar 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> DMC still sucks but that is ok my youngling.


How can you say that to the best action game ever


----------



## Ren. (Mar 27, 2020)

Oreki said:


> How can you say that to the best action game ever


Kidding I love DMC


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

Flower said:


> Yeah, remember you. You used to post a lot in the Spoiler Waiting Room. Weren't you the guy who made that Page One Meme there?


Yep.. indeed I was


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 27, 2020)

oh shit, welcome aboard @Flower!! Its been a while!!


----------



## Flame (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Roughly. It depends on what time of day I'm messured. XD
> But yeah. That's my height. Why? How tall are you?


crying below you in 1.75


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2020)

GANDO said:


> oh shit, welcome aboard @Flower!! Its been a while!!


Who are you again xD? Sorry, but I probably know you, but you probably just have a new name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

@Flower as you're new do you want the current canon OL Member pairings?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 27, 2020)

Flame said:


> crying below you in 1.75


202 cm here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

Flame said:


> crying below you in 1.75


1.84....86 with shoes..lol


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Flame said:


> crying below you in 1.75



If it's anything to you, I'm too skinny. 
78kg on ~190cm


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> 202 cm here.


That a basketball player height!.
Or volleyball player...I wish I was taller ..I would have play as professional by now


----------



## Ren. (Mar 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> 202 cm here.


I wanted to say your height nibbah.

1.8 here


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> 202 cm here.



Damn. XD


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Flower as you're new do you want the current canon OL Member pairings?


Sure xD.

Also...179/180 cm here. Depending on if it's morning or evening, that varies.


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 27, 2020)

Flower said:


> Who are you again xD? Sorry, but I probably know you, but you probably just have a new name.


1............2...........3........

DANGO


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I wanted to say your height nibbah.
> 
> 1.8 here






DeVision said:


> Damn. XD


I know lol


----------



## Oreki (Mar 27, 2020)

176 here lol


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> If it's anything to you, I'm too skinny.
> 78kg on ~190cm


Naaa it depends on you type of body..but if you think you are skinny then you need another 5 to 10 kilos of muscle!
But generally..around 10 kilos less then your high is fine if you are fit


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2020)

GANDO said:


> 1............2...........3........
> 
> Dango!


Hey! Haven't talked to you in a while, nice to talk to you again !


----------



## Flame (Mar 27, 2020)

Flower said:


> Also...179/180 cm here.


scratch what i said i dont like you anymore 



Oreki said:


> 176 here lol


see oreki that's why you're my nibba


----------



## Ren. (Mar 27, 2020)

Damn, I need 3 rep for that  9k


----------



## Ren. (Mar 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> 202 cm here.





Flame said:


> scratch what i said i dont like you anymore
> 
> 
> see oreki that's why you're my nibba




You are tall enough


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)

OJ people tend to have very... Strong personalities is what I have recently noticed.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Damn Flame.. Is there any chance you'll grow more? XD


----------



## Oreki (Mar 27, 2020)

Flame said:


> see oreki that's why you're my nibba


Chances are my height will increase


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)

Flame said:


> scratch what i said i dont like you anymore
> 
> 
> see oreki that's why you're my nibba


You don't like girls taller?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks @Venom  I am in the moment :
Now now. You can only give reputation 16 times per day. Just hold your horses.


But I will hit you back tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

Flower said:


> Sure xD.
> 
> Also...179/180 cm here. Depending on if it's morning or evening, that varies.


Wow a pretty tall girl if I may.....do you play volleyball ?


----------



## Flame (Mar 27, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Chances are my height will increase


dont do it believe its not worth it

the weather up there sucks



RossellaFiamingo said:


> You don't like girls taller?


i dont like people taller than me

meaning i hate 90% of the world


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

Flame said:


> scratch what i said i dont like you anymore
> 
> 
> see oreki that's why you're my nibba


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> Wow a pretty tall girl if I may.....do you play volleyball ?


Nah, prefer playing Badminton. Volleyball hurts a lot xD.


----------



## Oreki (Mar 27, 2020)

Flame said:


> i dont like people taller than me
> 
> meaning i hate 90% of the world


Nah probably 60-70% world


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

Flame said:


> dont do it believe its not worth it
> 
> the weather up there sucks
> 
> ...


I have a perfect place for you go and live your life as a king!
Go to Sardinia lol..they are all shorter then 1.70.. generally


----------



## Flame (Mar 27, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Nah probably 60-70% world


im yet to encounter a member shorter than me


----------



## Ren. (Mar 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> Wow a pretty tall girl if I may.....do you play volleyball ?


She is as tall as me LOL!

On heels, I am getting dwarfed


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Chances are my height will increase


Yep..you can still grow up to to 24 year of ages so...
But I would suggest you to play some sport that push you up!.. if you do body building you will never grown more then you are now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> She is as tall as me LOL!
> 
> On heels, I am getting dwarfed


Never wearing heels, so dw xD.


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> She is as tall as me LOL!
> 
> On heels, I am getting dwarfed


If she put some high hill like 10 12 she become a stangona!.. I like tall girls by the way..


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)

I don't care about height but when I see some people exclude others because of height it upsets me.


----------



## Oreki (Mar 27, 2020)

Flame said:


> im yet to encounter a member shorter than me


You're just one year late... my height was around yours a year ago


----------



## Ren. (Mar 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yep..you can still grow up to to 24 year of ages so...
> But I would suggest you to play some sport that push you up!.. if you do body building you will never grown more then you are now


Damn if I have played basketball earlier I would have been 1.9.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Flame said:


> im yet to encounter a member shorter than me



Real *foot*age of @Flame 's struggle IRL 



PS. Flame, did you see what I did there?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)

Flame said:


> im yet to encounter a member shorter than me


The most powerful men in history have been "short" men.


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2020)

Also how is Mafia here? Are there some interesting games?


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

Flower said:


> Never wearing heels, so dw xD.


Good to know...you actually don't need too either..only short girls needs it


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Damn if I have played basketball earlier I would have been 1.9.


Yep..most probably


----------



## Flame (Mar 27, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I don't care about height but when I see some people exclude others because of height it upsets me.


what do you mean? i hope you don't meant me because im joking lol



Oreki said:


> You're just one year late... my height was around yours a year ago


hey man here's a shotgun i forgot to tell you to shoot me while you're at it


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Real *foot*age of @Flame 's struggle IRL
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Flame, did you see what I did there?


----------



## Oreki (Mar 27, 2020)

Flame said:


> hey man here's a shotgun i forgot to tell you to shoot me while you're at it


Well, to be honest, my height is just one inch above yours and after turning 18 you hardly grow any taller lol


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Flower said:


> Also how is Mafia here? Are there some interesting games?





You can look it up here. Not many OL'ers are mafia players I think.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)

I don't think lifting stunts your growth.


----------



## Flame (Mar 27, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> The most powerful men in history have been "short" men.


nah dw im confident about my height im just messing around 

hell its easier for me to nutpunch tall people

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Well, to be honest, my height is just one inch above yours and after turning 18 you hardly grow any taller lol


Not true tbh. Had my last growth spurt at 20, so never give up xD.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

Flower said:


> Sure xD.
> 
> Also...179/180 cm here. Depending on if it's morning or evening, that varies.



Currently only:

@DeVision x @Skylar 

We had a few break ups unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Flame said:


> nah dw im confident about my height im just messing around
> 
> hell its easier for me to nutpunch tall people



Yeah, but your short legs, don't run so fast. XD


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Currently only:
> 
> @DeVision x @Skylar
> 
> We had a few break ups unfortunately.



Hey granny @Skylar . I'm sorry but now you're mine. It's official.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)

Flame said:


> what do you mean? i hope you don't meant me because im joking lol
> 
> 
> hey man here's a shotgun i forgot to tell you to shoot me while you're at it


Naa not you. I've found most guys don't care about height but I see girls exclude guys with like if you're not 6 feet then the answer is a no. I take offense to it for some reason.


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

Flame said:


> nah dw im confident about my height im just messing around
> 
> hell its easier for me to nutpunch tall people


  Yeah ..I agree been 1.55 is not that bad..oops my bad 1.75 I mean lol
The main issue short people have is that they have to smell other armpits when they are going to use the underground... lmaooo


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> smell other armpits when they are going to use the underground... lmaooo



Bet you like that.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yeah, but your short legs, don't run so fast. XD


I hit 6.1s at 50m in my Basket balling days.

And my 3's were deadly as hell.
I played a 1vs 1 vs a 2.20 semi-pro player it ended 1-10 for him  @Light D  Lamperouge


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Naa not you. I've found most guys don't care about height but I see girls exclude guys with like if you're not 6 feet then the answer is a no. I take offense to it for some reason.


Don't understand that tbh. Like when the dude is too tall you almost break your neck just when you're trying to kiss him .


----------



## Flame (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yeah, but your short legs, don't run so fast. XD


lets see you tryin to chase me after a nutpunch


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Bet you like that.


Well it make me laught..but i usually see above, even thou I am that tall either


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Flower said:


> Don't understand that tbh. Like when the dude is too tall you almost break your neck just when you're trying to kiss him .



Just throw him to the ground.


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

Flower said:


> Don't understand that tbh. Like when the dude is too tall you almost break your neck just when you're trying to kiss him .


Same if the girl is too short you gonna end up with back pain


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)

Flower said:


> Don't understand that tbh. Like when the dude is too tall you almost break your neck just when you're trying to kiss him .


I've found that it's the super short girls that have those requirements.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Flame said:


> lets see you tryin to chase me after a nutpunch



My nuts learned the perfect tekkai.


----------



## Irene (Mar 27, 2020)

Ppl who are average or small are still cute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Just throw him to the ground.


Better a 69 supplex!


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm in online class right now and Teacher has to juggle his son and class


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2020)

Young people and teens nowadays are way too tall, though. Have seen some 14-year old girls that were towering above me which was scary.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Mar 27, 2020)

So i been thinking about a Graphic Novel i want to produce in the future. 
It's about an Zombie Outbreak in the 90's 

does that sound cool to you guys?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

Nathan Copeland said:


> So i been thinking about a Graphic Novel i want to produce in the future.
> It's about an Zombie Outbreak in the 90's
> 
> does that sound cool to you guys?



Zombie outbreak's have been done numerous times though.


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

Nana said:


> Ppl who are average or small are still cute


Yep..very tru..we actually have a saying in Italy which goes like..
Nelle botti piccole c'e sempre Il vino piu buono
Which means something like in the little bottles of vines there is always a better one!

But then we have also..
Altezza, mezza bellezza!
Hights, half beautiness


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)

Flower said:


> Young people and teens nowadays are way too tall, though. Have seen some 14-year old girls that were towering above me which was scary.


I'm 190 but my "little" cousins tower over me at like 200+ 

Don't know what they're eating.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I'm in online class right now and Teacher has to juggle his son and class



I hope he doesn't drop his son.


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> My nuts learned the perfect tekkai.


Impossible


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I hope he doesn't drop his son.


He's old enough to stand but he starts screaming everytime he messes up his own legos.


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I'm 190 but my "little" cousins tower over me at like 200+
> 
> Don't know what they're eating.


Seriously, people get taller and taller. When I'm in my 40s I guess there will be like 220cm teens that look down on me or something.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Flower said:


> Seriously, people get taller and taller. When I'm in my 40s I guess there will be like 220cm teens that look down on me or something.



22 posts. You're almost there.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

@A Optimistic


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I'm 190 but my "little" cousins tower over me at like 200+
> 
> Don't know what they're eating.


How about people in the states then? I heard they give some hormones growth syrum if they have potential...since they are 16 or so..dunno if it's true thou


----------



## Irene (Mar 27, 2020)

Flower said:


> Seriously, people get taller and taller. When I'm in my 40s I guess there will be like 220cm teens that look down on me or something.


Flower try getting 25 posts so u can save Papazuki in the game


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2020)

Damn, almost have enough posts for an avy and it wasn't even spam.


Anyway, online class sucks when it's basically just a chat and teachers expect us to work all day, so annoying.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

That's how people like me who never went to classes in university passed our exams..


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That's how people like me who never went to classes in university passed our exams..


When I was at High School I never studied and for my finals I didn't study at all. When I passed the exams, despite all that I was not happy, but utterly shocked.


----------



## Skylar (Mar 27, 2020)

Welcome Flower ~ 

Also, don't believe this cannon pairings from TDA. They're false


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Welcome Flower ~
> 
> Also, don't believe this cannon pairings from TDA. They're false


Noted . Although that sounds funny.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Welcome Flower ~
> 
> Also, don't believe this cannon pairings from TDA. They're false



@DeVision


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

@Kinjin x @Nana is a love hate relationship


----------



## Skylar (Mar 27, 2020)

Flower said:


> Noted . Although that sounds funny.



They're funny for sure. To give credit where credit is due, TDA is a very good judge of character from what I've seen. He's very good at picking up on people's traits and qualities.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Flower said:


> When I was at High School I never studied and for my finals I didn't study at all. When I passed the exams, despite all that I was not happy, but utterly shocked.



That's not the right way, but I felt lazy.. XD


----------



## Skylar (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin x @Nana is a love hate relationship



My OTP. I'm ride or die for this one


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Skylar said:


> They're funny for sure. To give credit where credit is due, TDA is a very good judge of character from what I've seen. He's very good at picking up on people's traits and qualities.



What's so funny? I'm not good enough for you?

I need to get drunk now.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 27, 2020)

A new user, welcome @Flower and enjoy your stay on NF
I like your nickname a lot


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2020)

Nataly said:


> A new user, welcome @Flower and enjoy your stay on NF
> I like your nickname a lot


Thank you! Nice to meet you, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision



She told me we have to hide it for now. But this time your informations were right.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> She told me we have to hide it for now. But this time your informations were right.



Don't know why people pretend my leaks/info are not true lol.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> How about people in the states then? I heard they give some hormones growth syrum if they have potential...since they are 16 or so..dunno if it's true thou


I wasn't born in the states so I'm not sure about that. Some people who aren't growing normally are given growth hormone treatments to try and kick their growth factors back into shape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2020)

@T.D.A liking my avy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

Mariko, Flower and Nataly!


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

Flower said:


> @T.D.A liking my avy?



Nice 

Beware of people like Ren. and Redline though, they are Zoro haters.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Don't know why people pretend my leaks/info are not true lol.



Sometimes they're a bit amiss. 

But this time, she even said you're good at guessing.


----------



## Skylar (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What's so funny? I'm not good enough for you?
> 
> I need to get drunk now.



Do grandpas even drink? 



DeVision said:


> She told me we have to hide it for now. But this time your informations were right.



Grandpas shouldn't be spreading fake news


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Anyone up for scribblio?


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Nice
> 
> Beware of people like Ren. and Redline though, they are Zoro haters.


That's just some fanart I drew. Have a Sanji fanart, too xD. They're both so good to draw.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

Alright, we haven't done posting selfies before have we? Make this a photo thread lol


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Nice
> 
> Beware of people like Ren. and Redline though, they are Zoro haters.


Me no hate Lolo! Me like it...me lolonoa supporter


----------



## Irene (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin x @Nana is a love hate relationship


Hate ?? Stop spreading fake news we never hated each other

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Do grandpas even drink?



I might drink a beer tonight. Didn't drink anything since last summer.


Skylar said:


> Grandpas shouldn't be spreading fake news






@T.D.A seems like she broke up with me.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Alright, we haven't done posting selfies before have we? Make this a photo thread lol


I don't take many photos but I think a few people here know what I look like.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

@DeVision didn't you say you would post a pic one day?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I don't take many photos but I think a few people here know what I look like.



What do you look like?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision didn't you say you would post a pic one day?



I don't know if I said that, but I wouldn't have a problem with that.
I mean, there's lot of my pictures flying around the internet. XD


----------



## Skylar (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I might drink a beer tonight. Didn't drink anything since last summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I-I'm starting to sound like an anime villain.


----------



## Irene (Mar 27, 2020)

@Flower  sis try to see if u can throw a dice here 
U can see it in more options under your post


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Skylar said:


> I-I'm starting to sound like an anime villain.


----------



## Flower (Mar 27, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Flower  sis try to see if u can throw a dice here
> U can see it in more options under your post


Wait, let me check that.


----------



## Skylar (Mar 27, 2020)

Grandpa, you got your fair share of girls.I know the tea.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Grandpa, you got your fair share of girls. I know the tea.



You were the only one.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> What do you look like?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


>



Long legs


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Long legs


I have monkey arms too. Some weeb girl called me scatchman apoo


----------



## MO (Mar 27, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


>


you black too!


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I have monkey arms too. Some weeb girl called me scatchman apoo



Comes in handy in a fight against...@Soca !


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I have monkey arms too. Some weeb girl called me scatchman apoo



I AM MY SCARS! MY DESTINY IS MY OWN!


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)

MO said:


> you black too!


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

@Gledinos post pic


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu too


----------



## Gledania (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledinos post pic


... no ?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> ... no ?



Cos you're a kid?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Comes in handy in a fight against...@Soca !


Soca can push me to extreme diff. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I low diff  then he neg diffs with a ban


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)

@MO I thought you knew I was Black.


----------



## Blade (Mar 27, 2020)

@GANDO @Flame @DeVision @Mob @Gledinos


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Blade said:


> @GANDO @Flame @DeVision @Mob @Gledinos



So still Goku with Naruto cheeks and SH? XD


----------



## Flame (Mar 27, 2020)

Blade said:


> @GANDO @Flame @DeVision @Mob @Gledinos


how would you call this form? gear super saiyan god nine tail mode?


----------



## Blade (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Mar 27, 2020)

Flame said:


> how would you call this form? gear super saiyan god nine tail mode?





i would call this form as






















worse than deviantart levels drawing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 27, 2020)

Streets done, Luffy did the Saitama Workout routine.


----------



## Potato Salad (Mar 27, 2020)

Flame said:


> how would you call this form? gear super saiyan god nine tail mode?


Gumn nom

Gear Nine Super( plot)Armour man


----------



## Blade (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Blade said:


>



Made mi chuckle. XD


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Zombie outbreak's have been done numerous times though.


yeah i know but i wanted to make a funny/drama type zombie show. The Main characters would take over a mall in San Francisco type city and Keep Zombies and Psycho Humans away

I have one similar too one piece,  and another one similar to  cowboy bebop/No More Heroes


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## MO (Mar 27, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> @MO I thought you knew I was Black.


idk I might have forgot.


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

Blade said:


>


I bet you can cook an eggs on top of it!.. 
Kinda like this...


----------



## Blade (Mar 27, 2020)

Flame said:


> crying below you in 1.75




i am 1.84 cm 

i am surprised btw









































i thought you were 1.65cm at best


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

savage.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 27, 2020)

Where the hell I am?

Wrong section I guess, sorry. 

I confusd le Café with the OL.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Where the hell I am?
> 
> Wrong section I guess, sorry.
> 
> I confusd le Café with the OL.



Hello there.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hello there.


man it's time for you to end akainu


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> man it's time for you to end akainu



I'm ready. Just waiting for time to pass.


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

Have you guys seen this?
An interesting horror


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

Flame said:


> im yet to encounter a member shorter than me


----------



## Flame (Mar 27, 2020)

Blade said:


> i am 1.84 cm
> 
> i am surprised btw
> 
> ...


vegeta is 1.65

menlet rule this world cuh


----------



## Blade (Mar 27, 2020)

Flame said:


> vegeta is 1.65
> 
> menlet rule this world cuh




you know what's funnier?































you rated my post as funny

but after you saw the manlet diss, you took the rating back, in seconds 

cheeky manlet


----------



## Flame (Mar 27, 2020)

Blade said:


> you know what's funnier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i did rate your post funny

shit now i look bad


----------



## Flame (Mar 27, 2020)

swear i didnt undo it tho


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Trump thinks everything will be fine by Easter lol


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

Is 5'10 a manlet?


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Is 5'10 a manlet?



I fucking hope not. 

>5'7


----------



## Blade (Mar 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Is 5'10 a manlet?




nah

average

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm 3 inches below average? 

Bruh.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> I'm 3 inches below average?
> 
> Bruh.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

Blade said:


> nah
> 
> average


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 27, 2020)

MO said:


> idk I might have forgot.


Hmm, I don't think I ever said it explicitly so I can't fault you.


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 27, 2020)

Blade said:


> nah
> 
> average



Fuzakeruna, Buredo! Ore wa mijikakunai!


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Fuzakeruna, Buredo! Ore wa mijikakunai!


What you speaking?


----------



## Blade (Mar 27, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Fuzakeruna, Buredo! Ore wa mijikakunai!




mah neega typed all of this nippon

just to tell me











that he is a manlet, what a lad


----------



## Etherborn (Mar 27, 2020)

Blade said:


> mah neega typed all of this nippon
> 
> just to tell me
> 
> ...



Don't mistranslate me for shits and giggles, I said the opposite of that.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Don't mistranslate me for shits and giggles, I said the opposite of that.


It's ok. Take it in.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

The Heart


----------



## shaantu (Mar 27, 2020)

1,78m here and most of the time I feel like I'm a midget


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

I have friends that are 6'4 and 6'5. Imagine that @Flame


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I have friends that are 6'4 and 6'5. Imagine that @Flame


I am 6'8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I am 6'8


Nigguh please. Yeah right.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Nigguh please. Yeah right.


For real.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 27, 2020)

shaantu said:


> 1,78m here and most of the time I feel like I'm a midget


You are a midget.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> For real.


I don't believe midgets who lie.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I don't believe midgets who lie.


Why would I lie to you about my height on a Japanese cartoon forum nibba? 

Like give me one reason.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Why would I lie to you about my height on a Japanese cartoon forum nibba?
> 
> Like give me one reason.


To get more likes.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> To get more likes.


----------



## shaantu (Mar 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You are a midget.


why you're so mean


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


I'm messing with you.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

shaantu said:


> why you're so mean


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I'm messing with you.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

shaantu said:


> why you're so mean


----------



## Nataly (Mar 27, 2020)

I felt inspired and I want to be improving my drawing skills, I drew Doflamingo today.
Who should I draw next, maybe you guys have ideas

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 27, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I felt inspired and I want to be improving my drawing skills, I drew Doflamingo today.
> Who should I draw next, maybe you guys have ideas


Mihawk
Zoro
Law
Crocodile
Ray
Aokiji




EDIT: Good job btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Mihawk
> Zoro
> Law
> Crocodile
> ...


I was thinking of drawing Law next, I have some good reference images
Thank you for the suggestions


----------



## Irene (Mar 27, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I felt inspired and I want to be improving my drawing skills, I drew Doflamingo today.
> Who should I draw next, maybe you guys have ideas


Maybe a girl  

Perona or Nami

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 27, 2020)

Nana said:


> Maybe a girl
> 
> Perona or Nami


Yes! Perona would be interesting to draw, I will definitely try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I felt inspired and I want to be improving my drawing skills, I drew Doflamingo today.
> Who should I draw next, maybe you guys have ideas



Nekomamushi doesn't get the love he deserves. Just sayin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Mar 27, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I felt inspired and I want to be improving my drawing skills, I drew Doflamingo today.
> Who should I draw next, maybe you guys have ideas




shanks or vivi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

Blade said:


> shanks or vivi


Vivi.Shanks.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

Blade The Heart


----------



## shaantu (Mar 27, 2020)

Blade said:


> shanks or vivi


no shanks only Vivi but i remember Nataly drew Vivi for me once so not sure if she wants do it again


----------



## Blade (Mar 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Blade The Heart


----------



## Sassy (Mar 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Sassy


I have been summoned. Yes?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 27, 2020)

Gman.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 27, 2020)

Sassy said:


> I have been summoned. Yes?


Hi


----------



## Firo (Mar 27, 2020)

Damn, I been gone for years, The names in the OL convo have changed making me feel old


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2020)

Good morning... Vietnam!!!


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 27, 2020)

Firo said:


> Damn, I been gone for years, The names in the OL convo have changed making me feel old



who in the blue hell are you?


----------



## Sassy (Mar 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Hi


Hai my friend.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 27, 2020)

9k


----------



## shaantu (Mar 28, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> some ^ (use bro) literally robbed free hand sanitizer at the shop im volunteering at


lmao how can people be so dumb


----------



## Firo (Mar 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> who in the blue hell are you?




Somebody that posted  a while back.


----------



## Flame (Mar 28, 2020)

Firo said:


> Damn, I been gone for years, The names in the OL convo have changed making me feel old


hey i remember you Firo, how you been bro?? long time no see!


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> some ^ (use bro) literally robbed free hand sanitizer at the shop im volunteering at



Don't work hard. Work smart. 



Flame said:


> hey i remember you Firo, how you been bro?? long time no see!



How the hell can you remember? You joined last year.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 28, 2020)

Firo said:


> Somebody that posted  a while back.


Okay let's start with the serious questions :

Garp vs Whitebeard
Zoro vs Law
Zoro vs Sanji
Kidd vs Law
X Drake vs Law
Yonko vs Admirals
Shanks vs Mihawk
Oden vs Rayleigh vs Mihawk

here's some (heated) debates in OL this days.


----------



## Flame (Mar 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> How the hell can you remember? You joined last year.


snitch  



Gledinos said:


> Okay let's start with the serious questions :
> 
> Garp vs Whitebeard
> Zoro vs Law
> ...


some of these aren't heated debates at all lmao


----------



## Gledania (Mar 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> snitch
> 
> 
> some of these aren't heated debates at all lmao


IGNORANT.

Stick to P1 wank


----------



## Flame (Mar 28, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> IGNORANT.
> 
> Stick to P1 wank


how you go telling me i'm too obvious but then say this?


----------



## Gledania (Mar 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> how you go telling me i'm too obvious but then say this?


wut ?

Breh you got banned from your previous forum because you posted Page one hentai with zoro.You've been exposed long ago


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 28, 2020)

@Flame I hate Chad because instead of fighting Hollows or fighting bad guys, he ran back to the human world and used his super powers to beat up on normal humans and became heavy weight champ.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> some of these aren't heated debates at all lmao



Misses Ryuma vs Mihawk.


----------



## Irene (Mar 28, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Okay let's start with the serious questions :
> 
> Garp vs Whitebeard
> Zoro vs Law
> ...


I am sure nobody cares about X Drake for him to be part of heated debates ..


----------



## Flame (Mar 28, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> @Flame I hate Chad because instead of fighting Hollows or fighting bad guys, he ran back to the human world and used his super powers to beat up on normal humans and *became heavy weight champ*.


he did? i dont remember lol

tbf if i had superpowers i would've done the same ngl :lamo



Nana said:


> Back in 2015 I watched like some episode but didn't continue cuz I was busy
> 
> Never got back into it cuz it wasn't that tempting to me
> 
> If u can choose between which is better to watch, FT or Naruto ?


naruto

part 1 naruto was nice. shippuden was good until pain arc. then it started going downhill, and fast.

never watched FT and i aint gonna start.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 28, 2020)

I am already watching Naruto and still at the beginning 

But compared to early One Piece 

I found op to be more fun and characters are more likeable too


----------



## Lurko (Mar 28, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> @Flame I hate Chad because instead of fighting Hollows or fighting bad guys, he ran back to the human world and used his super powers to beat up on normal humans and became heavy weight champ.


What a Chad.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 28, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> wut ?
> 
> Breh you got banned from your previous forum because you posted Page one hentai with zoro.You've been exposed long ago


----------



## Gledania (Mar 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> Back in 2015 I watched like some episode but didn't continue cuz I was busy
> 
> Never got back into it cuz it wasn't that tempting to me
> 
> If u can choose between which is better to watch, FT or Naruto ?



Naruto for sure.
Fairy tail is that manga you shouldn't take seriously. It's a huge amount of fan service , garabge power scaling and plot devices.
The characters are interesting and fights are epic. As long you don't take it seriously you can have a fun reading it (and yeah it was funny) there are cool emotional moment too but nowhere near one piece.
Though I never posted or debated with anyone about it , cause it's not worth it (there is litteraly no real sens on it exept nakama power up).

Naruto was great until the last arc (the final war) which started slowly to turn into fairy tail.(

 If a manga start somehow seriously and the author make logical rules on it then he should follow it till the last moment. And the whole conspiracie with Vilains popping up one after the other was meh.

the sasuke/naruto plot didn't bother me that much , but damn I hated that weird emo.

So I guess Naruto from chap 1 to Pain saga was >>>> FT.
Last arc was a cancer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bobybobster (Mar 28, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> @Flame I hate Chad because instead of fighting Hollows or fighting bad guys, he ran back to the human world and used his super powers to beat up on normal humans and became heavy weight champ.


He got tired of becoming one with the floor and now he is taking his revenge 

Also man's probably a millionaire and world famous


----------



## Irene (Mar 28, 2020)

At the end of the day HxH remains the best shonen


----------



## Gledania (Mar 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> At the end of the day HxH remains the best shonen


At some point I thought it was a Seinen 

Naruto final arc is overall bad , but there are few good moments , you should still read the manga. Just that once you pass through the pain saga don't get too much expectations.


----------



## Gledania (Mar 28, 2020)

I don't know who made this picture and why or what doesn't even mean but damn it's hilarious


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I don't know who made this picture and why or what doesn't even mean but damn it's hilarious



Zorowhite. XD


----------



## Lurko (Mar 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> At the end of the day HxH remains the best shonen


JoJo?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> At the end of the day HxH remains the best shonen



That's not how you spell Death Note first part.


----------



## Irene (Mar 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That's not how you spell Death Note first part.


Death Note comes second

While it was really smart and all 

HxH had adventures which is more fun to watch, arcs were good I liked how dark it turned at some point


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> Death Note comes second
> 
> While it was really smart and all
> 
> HxH had adventures which is more fun to watch, arcs were good I liked how dark it turned at some point



L dieing is till this day my biggest shonen shock.


----------



## Soca (Mar 28, 2020)

good morning


----------



## Gledania (Mar 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> good morning


 GM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> L dieing is till this day my biggest shonen shock.


lucky. ..

I got spoiled that both of them die ...


----------



## Steven (Mar 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> At the end of the day HxH remains the best shonen




@Ren.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am sure nobody cares about X Drake for him to be part of heated debates ..



please be gentle with our bear


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

Death Note>all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Death Note>all



Godly


----------



## Oreki (Mar 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Death Note>all


Code Geass in its own league to be honest also the ending of Code Geass is way more satisfying than death Note lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steven (Mar 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Death Note>all


FMA>DN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Godly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 28, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Code Geass in its own league to be honest also the ending of Code Geass is way more satisfying than death Note lol



When L died I lost interest. But until then it was amazing. 

Code Geass is pretty good too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Code Geass in its own league to be honest also the ending of Code Geass is way more satisfying than death Note lol


For me, DN>Monster>=CG. 
The ending of CG was nice though. 




Acno said:


> FMA>DN








Jk, never watched it. But I doubt I'd like it more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Mar 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> When L died I lost interest. But until then it was amazing.
> 
> Code Geass is pretty good too.


The only thing I don't like about Death Note that it was Near who took out the Light... it would have been more awesome if L and Light were to take out each other


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> For me, DN>Monster>=CG.
> The ending of CG was nice though.
> 
> 
> ...



FMA is a masterpiece.

The one from 2011.


----------



## Oreki (Mar 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> For me, DN>Monster>=CG.
> The ending of CG was nice though.


Haven't watched the monster... if you were to ask me what I like the most between CG and DN I don't really know since I like both of them lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

Oreki said:


> The only thing I don't like about Death Note that it was Near who took out the Light... it would have been more awesome if L and Light were to take out each other


I hate Near. 
I've said it time and time again. Either L should have been the one to capture Kira, or Light should have won. 




Alibaba Saluja said:


> FMA is a masterpiece.
> 
> The one from 2011.


Might check it out during this quarantine. 




Oreki said:


> Haven't watched the monster... if you were to ask me what I like the most between CG and DN I don't really know since I like both of them lol


Watch it. 
The difference is minuscule for me. DN just edges it out a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 28, 2020)

Oreki said:


> The only thing I don't like about Death Note that it was Near who took out the Light... it would have been more awesome if L and Light were to take out each other



Same here. They shouldn't have introduced new rivals.

The rivalry between Light and L was a winning formula. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Oreki (Mar 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Watch it.
> The difference is minuscule for me. DN just edges it out a bit.


Alright. I may read the manga since not enough time these days to watch anime. 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> I hate Near.
> I've said it time and time again. Either L should have been the one to capture Kira, or Light should have won.


Yup. The ending wasn't executed properly and we didn't get to see what we wanted from the start.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Death Note>all



Death Note  

Part 1 >>> Part 2 though.

Near is a little shit. May he die from coronavirus.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 28, 2020)

i guess i'm one of the 3.5 people in the world who liked the second season of DN more than the first one. i thought mikami was HILARIOUS and mello>>>all.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 28, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i guess i'm one of the 3.5 people in the world who liked the second season of DN more than the first one. i thought mikami was HILARIOUS and mello>>>all.



Mikami is fine, Mello is


----------



## Mob (Mar 28, 2020)

TTGL > DN, FMA and CG


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Part 1 >>> Part 2 though.


Definitely. The first 58 chapters and 25 episodes are a masterpiece. Imo, nothing will ever top it.





Mariko said:


> Near is a little shit. May he die from coronavirus.







Oreki said:


> Alright. I may read the manga since not enough time these days to watch anime.


Sure. The anime is a bit slow paced. The manga is neat.





Oreki said:


> Yup. The ending wasn't executed properly and we didn't get to see what we wanted from the start.


Definitely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Mar 28, 2020)

Mob said:


> TTGL > DN, FMA and CG


Raw Raw,fight the Power


----------



## Steven (Mar 28, 2020)

NGE is GOAT


----------



## Mob (Mar 28, 2020)

Acno said:


> NGE is GOAT


gunbuster as well


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 28, 2020)

Searched for Monster in google, found it and also found an harem anime


----------



## Steven (Mar 28, 2020)

Mob said:


> gunbuster as well


Evangelion 3.0+1 is coming out in around 2 month

Jesus,we had to wait 8 years.I hope it will have a good ending.But NGE is not known for good endings


----------



## Mob (Mar 28, 2020)

Acno said:


> Evangelion 3.0+1 is coming out in around 2 month
> 
> Jesus,we had to wait 8 years.I hope it will have a good ending.But NGE is not known for good endings


all I know is that nothing Hideaki Anno trows in the 3.0+1 will never top end of evangelion movie, watching it fucked me up for days


----------



## Ren. (Mar 28, 2020)

Acno said:


> @Ren.


----------



## Steven (Mar 28, 2020)

Mob said:


> all I know is that nothing Hideaki Anno trows in the 3.0+1 will never top end of evangelion movie, watching it fucked me up for days


Its a super open ending,only shinji and asuka are still alive.Rest is dead

I still think 3.33 was boring and out of place.Wille vs Nerv...nah


----------



## Ren. (Mar 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Death Note>all


 It shits on HxH!


----------



## Steven (Mar 28, 2020)

Ren. said:


>


Imba Textwalls


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

Ren. said:


> It shits on HxH!


Never watched HxH, but I am sure it does.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

Omg I've created a monster. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> If u can choose between which is better to watch, FT or Naruto ?



This can't be a serious question.


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 28, 2020)

New leak:

@T.D.A x @Zorofangirl24


----------



## Mob (Mar 28, 2020)

Acno said:


> Its a super open ending,only shinji and asuka are still alive.Rest is dead
> 
> I still think 3.33 was boring and out of place.Wille vs Nerv...nah


3.33 was a total disappointment for me, you rarely see such a  big fall of storytelling quality, they also ruined characters main victim being Misato


----------



## Oreki (Mar 28, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> New leak:
> 
> @T.D.A x @Zorofangirl24


It's his duplicate account

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> FMA is a masterpiece.
> 
> The one from 2011.



FMA may be the most well rounded series ever.


----------



## Irene (Mar 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> This can't be a serious question.


Why ?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> Why ?



Naruto pt 1 >>>>>>>>> Fairy Trash. People only watch FT to wank the female chars who always show cleavage


----------



## Irene (Mar 28, 2020)

Nen >>> Haki 
Chimera ant arc >>> OP best arc
Gon >> Luffy


----------



## Irene (Mar 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Naruto pt 1 >>>>>>>>> Fairy Trash. People only watch it to wank the female chars who always show cleavage


@Acno  how do u respond?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 28, 2020)

@Mariko did you watch and complete Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood? It's big on philosophy and all that


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 28, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> New leak:
> 
> @T.D.A x @Zorofangirl24



Sadly no Zoro fangirls around these days.


----------



## Soca (Mar 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> Chimera ant arc >>> OP best arc


Y'know we're cool....

But I will not tolerate this slander  

You have been warned

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Mar 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> Y'know we're cool....
> 
> But I will not tolerate this slander
> 
> You have been warned


I thought we had freedom of speech


----------



## Mariko (Mar 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Mariko did you watch and complete Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood? It's big on philosophy and all that



Nope, never payed attention on FMA


----------



## Soca (Mar 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> I thought we had freedom of speech


----------



## Gledania (Mar 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Sadly no Zoro fangirls around these days.



Yup... only a luffy fangirl and a Kidd fangirl .


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

@Flame pm


----------



## Gledania (Mar 28, 2020)

@DeVision pm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @DeVision pm


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

@Soca wanna do me a favor and check how much longer I have my big ava and usertitle rights?

You're a sweetheart.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @DeVision pm


Put your clothes back on Glewdinos.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Put your clothes back on Glewdinos.



I told him at least hundred times I'm not into men.. But he doesn't give up.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> Y'know we're cool....
> 
> But I will not tolerate this slander
> 
> You have been warned


Let her be, delusion at its best.

That shit arc took 10 years and has drawings that kids are ashamed of.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I told him at least hundred times I'm not into men.. But he doesn't give up.


He wouldn;t be the second coming of the lewd man if he listened. 


Glewd


----------



## Mariko (Mar 28, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Yup... only a luffy fangirl and a Kidd fangirl .



I prefer Zoro over Luffy though.

Just saying. 

More funny, more badass, more hot. 

But I do support Luffy and am sure he's >>> Zoro. 

But that's two different things.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I prefer Zoro over Luffy though.
> 
> Just saying.
> 
> ...



Go drunk Marie, you're home.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I prefer Zoro over Luffy though.






Mariko said:


> More funny






Mariko said:


> more badass






Mariko said:


> more hot.








Mariko said:


> But I do support Luffy and am sure he's >>> Zoro.


----------



## Irene (Mar 28, 2020)

I prefer Zoro over Luffy too 
more hot more badass 

but he still ain't in my top 5 OP husbandos


----------



## Soca (Mar 28, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Let her be, delusion at its best.
> 
> That shit arc took 10 years and has drawings that kids are ashamed of.


The manga was bad sure but the anime was pretty cool. 


DeVision said:


> @Soca wanna do me a favor and check how much longer I have my big ava and usertitle rights?
> 
> You're a sweetheart.


It finishes on may 25th

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Nope, never payed attention on FMA



You should watch it. One of the greatest ever


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Sadly no Zoro fangirls around these days.


Surely there was at least 1 Zoro fangirl on OJ? @Ren.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

Time for a new poll 

Zoro or Ruffy?? 

Implement it, please.


----------



## Steven (Mar 28, 2020)

Mob said:


> 3.33 was a total disappointment for me, you rarely see such a  big fall of storytelling quality, they also ruined characters main victim being Misato


Misato

Almost 0 screentime after the first 30 min.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> You should watch it. One of the greatest ever



Undoubtedly. They talk a lot about big questions. 

About human life, Law of Cause and Effect, etc


----------



## Irene (Mar 28, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Surely there was at least 1 Zoro fangirl on OJ? @Ren.


yes ...

one of my friends is a big zoro fan

there are fangirls
but from my experience fangirls tend to like Sanji more


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

Nothing beats glasses Zoro 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blade (Mar 28, 2020)

vegeta casually ki blasting zoro and zebra attacks away, without looking at them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 28, 2020)

Blade said:


> vegeta casually ki blasting zoro and zebra attacks away, without looking at them



Vegeta is the Godfather of Deuteragonists.

He's in a league of its own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Mar 28, 2020)

Blade said:


> vegeta casually ki blasting zoro and zebra attacks away, without looking at them


Even that's a overkill


----------



## Mariko (Mar 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> yes ...
> 
> one of my friends is a big zoro fan
> 
> ...



Tended.


----------



## Irene (Mar 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Tended.


Tend 

the Sanji fans are still going strong


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## January (Mar 28, 2020)

Most writers know how to set up a good story, but very few of them know how to end one.

Breaking Bad, FMAB are among the stories with brilliant endings you'll ever get.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> Tend
> 
> the Sanji fans are still going strong



No. WCI owned Sanji forever.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 28, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Surely there was at least 1 Zoro fangirl on OJ? @Ren.


I highly doubt it, all the fans were boys and some "men"!
Even in here I  never met a fangirl of Zoro.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> The manga was bad sure but the anime was pretty cool.
> 
> It finishes on may 25th


The anime is made by Mad house and is in the top 3 on MAL.

The manga is top 60 and overloved by a  couple of fans!

Some believe that OP stans are special but HxH ones are the top of the top!


----------



## Ren. (Mar 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Vegeta is the Godfather of Deuteragonists.
> 
> He's in a league of its own.


Napa one shits on Zoro let alone any version of Vegeta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Mar 28, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Napa one shits on Zoro let alone any version of Vegeta.




you mean even raditz can one ki blast the one piece verse


----------



## Flame (Mar 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Time for a new poll
> 
> Zoro or Ruffy??
> 
> Implement it, please.


everybody knows its 
zoro > luffy
admirals > yonko

believe me, i'm oda's executive assistant


----------



## Gledania (Mar 28, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Gladanio


----------



## Flame (Mar 28, 2020)

Gledinos said:


>


Gledanió


----------



## Gledania (Mar 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> Gledanió



Good idea


----------



## Flame (Mar 28, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Good idea


no that wasn't a suggestion stop changing your name and go back to gled


----------



## Gledania (Mar 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> no that wasn't a suggestion stop changing your name and go back to gled



I'm still gled

*Gled*inos


----------



## Irene (Mar 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> everybody knows its
> Sanji >> zoro > luffy
> admirals > yonko
> 
> believe me, i'm oda's executive assistant


fify


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> everybody knows its
> zoro > luffy
> admirals > yonko
> 
> believe me, i'm oda's executive assistant


Mihawk>Shanks and that's the list. 




Lewd man.


----------



## Flame (Mar 28, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I'm still gled
> 
> *Gled*inos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 28, 2020)

@Silver can we do a vs Member game in the OL.


----------



## Irene (Mar 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Silver can we do a vs Member game in the OL.


OL Wars


----------



## Gledania (Mar 28, 2020)

Go back to LaFlame


----------



## Flame (Mar 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> fify


woah ur a sanji fan? that's rare these days 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> Mihawk>Shanks and that's the list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> woah ur a sanji fan? that's rare these days


----------



## Flame (Mar 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


how is the place tho?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 28, 2020)

Blade said:


> you mean even raditz can one ki blast the one piece verse


Close enough!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> how is the place tho?


It's good. You two should pop up more often.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (Mar 28, 2020)

@T.D.A I was thinking about that


Silver said:


> Since some people were wondering about a future game @Gledinos @Underworld Broker @Flame @charles101 @Nana
> 
> I was thinking have people sign up and choose a character, I'll also talk to the mods and try to create some incentive. Whether or not that actually happens anyone is free to use this format to make games if they wish Its not like I own it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Mar 28, 2020)

OP hiatus is over, starting again from where I left, chapter 956 plz be good


----------



## Ren. (Mar 28, 2020)

Silver said:


> @T.D.A I was thinking about that


Tag me, last game we did not win


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 28, 2020)

Silver said:


> @T.D.A I was thinking about that



More games please


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 28, 2020)

Was walking around and found this


----------



## Oreki (Mar 28, 2020)

I just finished watching the Godfather and Marlon Brando rejecting his oscar for The Godfather was really good when I read about it lol


----------



## Oreki (Mar 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Was walking around and found this


The Holy Grail war has begun


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 28, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I just finished watching the Godfather and Marlon Brando rejecting his oscar for The Godfather was really good when I read about it lol


 
You're too young to watch the Godfather.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I just finished watching the Godfather and Marlon Brando rejecting his oscar for The Godfather was really good when I read about it lol



First part?
Why was it good?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Mar 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> You're too young to watch the Godfather.


I am about to turn 18... so not young anymore


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 28, 2020)

Oreki said:


> The Holy Grail war has begun



Gilgamesh


----------



## Oreki (Mar 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> First part?
> Why was it good?


First part yeah. He was calling out the unfairness towards American Indian people 

here the speech lol 
"Hello. My name is Sacheen Littlefeather. I'm Apache and I am president of the National Native American Affirmative Image Committee. I'm representing Marlon Brando this evening, and he has asked me to tell you in a very long speech which I cannot share with you presently, because of time, but I will be glad to share with the press afterwards, that he very regretfully cannot accept this very generous award. And the reasons for this being are the treatment of American Indians today by the film industry – excuse me [_boos and cheers_] – and on television in movie re-runs, and also with recent happenings at Wounded Knee. I beg at this time that I have not intruded upon this evening, and that we will in the future, our hearts and our understandings will meet with love and generosity. Thank you on behalf of Marlon Brando"


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

Oreki said:


> First part yeah. He was calling out the unfairness towards American Indian people
> 
> here the speech lol
> "Hello. My name is Sacheen Littlefeather. I'm Apache and I am president of the National Native American Affirmative Image Committee. I'm representing Marlon Brando this evening, and he has asked me to tell you in a very long speech which I cannot share with you presently, because of time, but I will be glad to share with the press afterwards, that he very regretfully cannot accept this very generous award. And the reasons for this being are the treatment of American Indians today by the film industry – excuse me [_boos and cheers_] – and on television in movie re-runs, and also with recent happenings at Wounded Knee. I beg at this time that I have not intruded upon this evening, and that we will in the future, our hearts and our understandings will meet with love and generosity. Thank you on behalf of Marlon Brando"



Oh yea, yea. I read that, but forgot about it. 

But the movies are GOAT. Love the Godfather.


----------



## Blade (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Oreki (Mar 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh yea, yea. I read that, but forgot about it.
> 
> But the movies are GOAT. Love the Godfather.


Definitely. I haven't watched the second part for you know the reason since can't spoil but now with this lockdown I may watch it lol


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

Blade said:


>




Guy knows his priorities. I respect that.



Oreki said:


> Definitely. I haven't watched the second part for you know the reason since can't spoil but now with his lockdown I may watch it lol



Do it. I'm not sure which part I like more. XD


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

Blade said:


>



Water Luffy >>>>>>>


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 28, 2020)

does anyone know if ap is currently having issues or has been taken down i've been trying to access it all morning & am having no luck.


----------



## Blade (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Oreki (Mar 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Gilgamesh


I'm one of the seven masters. You'll be surprised to know my servent.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

Blade said:


>





Come on. Don't do that to Sanji. XD


----------



## Blade (Mar 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Come on. Don't do that to Sanji. XD


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Oreki (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Mar 28, 2020)

Sanji:


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

CoO would be better. XD


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 28, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I'm one of the seven masters. You'll be surprised to know servent.



Hmph master or not, a mongrel is still a mongrel. I'll give you the honor to serve the King of Heroes.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Sanji:



Damn. Sanji just can't catch a break? XD


----------



## Oreki (Mar 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> CoO would be better. XD


----------



## January (Mar 28, 2020)

Lack of new chapters, forum OD'd.


----------



## Oreki (Mar 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Hmph master or not, a mongrel is still a mongrel. I'll give you the honor to serve the King of Heroes.


Unlimited Blade Works


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 28, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Unlimited Blade Works



It won't work this time 

Come to me


----------



## Oreki (Mar 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It won't work this time
> 
> Come to me


You're forgetting Rho Aias exists


----------



## Irene (Mar 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Sanji:


Who is this ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

Over 600 means Admirals> Yonko


----------



## Oreki (Mar 28, 2020)

Have you guys watched this?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Over 600 means Admirals> Yonko


Huh. It looks like it really is Admirals>>Yonko then


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Over 600 means Admirals> Yonko



I almost wrote something to trigger the whole OL convo. 
Good thing I stopped before posting.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I almost wrote something to trigger the whole OL convo.
> Good thing I stopped before posting.






I personally have it like this 
Admirals *≈ *Yonko 
Individual matchups can be argued and depend on a lot of factors.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

Slušaš takvu muziku?

I don't know what to say to that debate. I think average yonkou > average admiral.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Slušaš takvu muziku?
> 
> I don't know what to say to that debate. I think average yonkou > average admiral.


Ponekad. Nego sam mislio da bude reci, kazi kao hahah. Ti? 

Sta si hteo da kazes malopre haha? 


Sure thing. There are many options. Some thing Yonko>Admirals, some Admirals>Yonko, etc. I have them on the same level.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

Jok ja. XD
Htio ih usporediti u matchupu. XD

Well yeah. I better stop. Might really make someone mad.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Htio ih usporediti u matchupu. XD


Ako. Pucaj hahah. 





DeVision said:


> Well yeah. I better stop. Might really make someone mad.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ako. Pucaj hahah.


----------



## Redline (Mar 28, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I am about to turn 18... so not young anymore


You should also watch once upon a time in America..another great movie


----------



## Ren. (Mar 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ako. Pucaj hahah.


Tacere am zis!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Tacere am zis!


Put your clothes back on lewd man.


----------



## January (Mar 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> Who is this ?


Surprised you don't know him, that's Harvey Weinstein.

He was a top pig in Hollywood, got sentenced to 23 years in prison for sexual assault on dozens on well known actresses.

His case trigger the whole 'Me Too' movement.


----------



## Irene (Mar 28, 2020)

January said:


> Surprised you don't know him, that's Harvey Weinstein.
> 
> He was a top pig in Hollywood, got sentenced to 23 years in prison for sexual assault on dozens on well known actresses.
> 
> His case trigger the whole 'Me Too' movement.


I heard about him but never saw his face before 

@T.D.A  that was lame


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> I heard about him but never saw his face before
> 
> @T.D.A  that was lame



?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 28, 2020)

New release: @Gledinos loses his shit after taking another L in a versus dice game


@DeVision @Flame @Nana @Nataly @Flower @Kinjin @Light D Lamperouge @Soca @Skylar @Redline @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> ?



Here how you answer such a lame comment son:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> New release: @Gledinos loses his shit after taking another L in a versus dice game
> 
> 
> @DeVision @Flame @Nana @Nataly @Flower @Kinjin @Light D Lamperouge @Soca @Skylar @Redline @Silver





Prety good.

13 reasons why is a must to be seen btw.


----------



## Flame (Mar 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> New release: @Gledinos loses his shit after taking another L in a versus dice game
> 
> 
> @DeVision @Flame @Nana @Nataly @Flower @Kinjin @Light D Lamperouge @Soca @Skylar @Redline @Silver


according to google i'm 5'9 you dick  

you delivered yet again. these edits are top tier they should go to OL's HOF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> New release: @Gledinos loses his shit after taking another L in a versus dice game
> 
> 
> @DeVision @Flame @Nana @Nataly @Flower @Kinjin @Light D Lamperouge @Soca @Skylar @Redline @Silver


Oh my God, I cannot stop laughing 
Just what I needed right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> New release: @Gledinos loses his shit after taking another L in a versus dice game
> 
> 
> @DeVision @Flame @Nana @Nataly @Flower @Kinjin @Light D Lamperouge @Soca @Skylar @Redline @Silver


Lmao. Clowndania. 


I like that you assigned our roles based on height lmao. So that's why you were asking peeps how tall they are


----------



## Gledania (Mar 28, 2020)

DeV dice luck is worse than mine tho


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

Who has less luck?
>50 Glewd
<50 Dev
=50 both
=90 Glewdania plays with Flame's willy.


----------



## Silver (Mar 28, 2020)

gled is one of the reasons dice games are fun tbh tbf 
he brings the energy


----------



## Blade (Mar 28, 2020)

5'7 feet @Flame is now trending on twitter and on instagram


----------



## Flame (Mar 28, 2020)

Silver said:


> gled is one of the reasons dice games are fun tbh tbf
> he brings the energy


yeah him and gled make it a lot more interesting 



Blade said:


> 5'7 feet @Flame is now trending on twitter and on instagram


*5'9 *


----------



## Blade (Mar 28, 2020)

Flame said:


> yeah him and gled make it a lot more interesting
> 
> 
> *5'9 *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> New release: @Gledinos loses his shit after taking another L in a versus dice game
> 
> 
> @DeVision @Flame @Nana @Nataly @Flower @Kinjin @Light D Lamperouge @Soca @Skylar @Redline @Silver



I'm f*cking choking over here. XD
The part where @Flame appeared. XD



Blade said:


> 5'7 feet @Flame is now trending on twitter and on instagram


----------



## Blade (Mar 28, 2020)

@Flame 


you know, lad

i will be fair

check this now

















































our real height difference, in all your 5'9 feet glory


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

Damn. Flame getting bullied. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

@Flame and me


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Flame and me



@T.D.A live pictures of @Flame and @Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A live pictures of @Flame and @Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Irene (Mar 28, 2020)

Try this I am curious what everyone's personality type is  

Also it is a good read after taking the test


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> Try this I am curious what everyone's personality type is
> 
> Also it is a good read after taking the test


INTJ-A

You?


----------



## Nataly (Mar 28, 2020)

I drew Law today, from Light's suggestion list
I really enjoyed drawing him


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 28, 2020)

Glad you guys found it funny.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I drew Law today, from Light's suggestion list
> I really enjoyed drawing him


Great job Nat.

Who's next?   









Let it be Mihawk or Zoro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Glad you guys found it funny.




T.D.A productions going strong.


----------



## Irene (Mar 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> INTJ-A
> 
> You?


INFP  

Now it is been a while since I read about the mbti types but from what I remember about your type is that they are smart, they prefer logic and thinking over feelings and tend to be arrogant sometimes


----------



## Nataly (Mar 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Great job Nat.
> 
> Who's next?
> 
> ...


Thank you, his face came out nicely, that sexy friend 

I am drawing Perona next, then Neckomamushi, Shanks or Vivi (both, most likely), Zoro, Mihawk. I surely have my hands full


----------



## Irene (Mar 28, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I drew Law today, from Light's suggestion list
> I really enjoyed drawing him


Looks good and neat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> INFP


Sum it up. 




Nana said:


> Now it is been a while since I read about the mbti types but from what I remember about your type is that they are smart, they prefer logic and thinking over feelings and tend to be arrogant sometimes


Aye. 





Nataly said:


> that sexy friend


Lubrique. 





Nataly said:


> I am drawing Zoro and Mihawk next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Mar 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> Try this I am curious what everyone's personality type is
> 
> Also it is a good read after taking the test





Light D Lamperouge said:


> INTJ-A
> 
> You?




not bad, it was a good read

very good points actually

mine is entp-A


----------



## Nataly (Mar 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> Looks good and neat


Thank you, Nana 


Light D Lamperouge said:


> Lubrique.


Don't you twist my words, mister 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I did find a great Zoro reference to use for drawing, so I'm inspired


----------



## Irene (Mar 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Sum it up.


INFP are sensitive, they also dreamers that enjoy time expolring ideas, have an open mind



Blade said:


> not bad, it was a good read
> 
> very good points actually
> 
> mine is entp-A


Entp is an interesting type


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

Blade said:


> not bad, it was a good read
> 
> very good points actually
> 
> mine is


Debater? Nice. 




Nataly said:


> Don't you twist my words, mister


 
Never. 





Nataly said:


> *Spoiler*:


 




Nana said:


> INFP are sensitive, they also dreamers that enjoy time expolring ideas also have an open mind


Interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 28, 2020)

Today has not been productive.


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> Try this I am curious what everyone's personality type is
> 
> Also it is a good read after taking the test


ISFP-A

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Mar 28, 2020)

I always get either ENFP-T or INFP-T


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 28, 2020)

Not surprisingly most people here are introverted.


----------



## Irene (Mar 28, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> ISFP-A


I am not very familiar with this type 
Now makes me wanna read more about it 



Skylar said:


> I always get either ENFP-T or INFP-T


I feel like Infp and enfp are similar but also enfp is more energetic and outgoing as an E 


I used to also feel like relating with intp


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 28, 2020)

Not the first time I did this test. I think I got a different personality type before


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 28, 2020)

TFW full raid gear


----------



## Irene (Mar 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Not surprisingly most people here are introverted.


Are u extroverted or introverted ? 

Well we can't say soneone is fully introverted or fully extroverted but more like mostly 

For me it depends on my mood, some days I feel like going out and some days I just wanna stay in home and laze around 
I feel like doing too much extroverted stuff drains my energy lol


----------



## Skylar (Mar 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> I feel like Infp and enfp are similar but also enfp is more energetic and outgoing as an E
> 
> 
> I used to also feel like relating with intp



I'm a weird mix between an extrovert and an introvert tbh. 

Honestly surprised by your result. I would honestly rank you as an extrovert. 

How about you assign us a personality type based on your perception. That would be fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

Skylar said:


> How about you assign us a personality type based on your perception. That would be fun


 @Nana 

You too Skylar


----------



## Irene (Mar 28, 2020)

Skylar said:


> I'm a weird mix between an extrovert and an introvert tbh.
> 
> Honestly surprised by your result. I would honestly rank you as an extrovert.
> 
> How about you assign us a personality type based on your perception. That would be fun


I honestly forgot about most of it and I used to read it for fun and not really pro at this  

Well I can't call myself extrovert much cuz I am also shy with strangers lol



Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Nana
> 
> You too Skylar


Sorry I don't remember most of it 
Kiwi just reminded me of the mbti types today


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> Sorry I don't remember most of it
> Kiwi just reminded me of the mbti types today





What's Kiwi btw?


----------



## Irene (Mar 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> What's Kiwi btw?


ISTJ


----------



## Soca (Mar 28, 2020)

I remember doing that test to get into a black introvert group on fb. I got this fucko  



T.D.A said:


> New release: @Gledinos loses his shit after taking another L in a versus dice game
> 
> 
> @DeVision @Flame @Nana @Nataly @Flower @Kinjin @Light D Lamperouge @Soca @Skylar @Redline @Silver


better make sense this time


----------



## Skylar (Mar 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Nana
> 
> You too Skylar



I only know two of them. I wasn't made for this job 



Nana said:


> I honestly forgot about most of it and I used to read it for fun and not really pro at this
> 
> Well I can't call myself extrovert much cuz I am also shy with strangers lol



That's very interesting sis. I see you as independent, strong, witty, empathetic and free spirited.  

TDA would be good at assigning personality types imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> I remember doing that test to get into a black introvert group on fb. I got this fucko
> 
> 
> better make sense this time


INFJ and INFP got similar vibes but infj is more firm and organized lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 28, 2020)

Skylar said:


> I only know two of them. I wasn't made for this job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U might not know about the mbti types

But u have a good read on others sis 

U seem to me like someone who is thoughtful and silently observes others well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Mar 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> U might not know about the mbti types
> 
> But u have a good read on others sis
> 
> U seem to me like soneone who is thoughtful and silently observes others well



I think you hit the nail on the head. Observing people is my favorite thing to do


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 28, 2020)

My Suitmates took my almond milk from the fridge thinking it was their own when they packed up their things to move out. How am I supposed to eat my cheerios now?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

Oh damn. Soon the time will jump one hour ahead.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh damn. Soon the time will jump one hour ahead.


It sucks. It gobbles donkey schlongs. 





RossellaFiamingo said:


> My Suitmates took my almond milk from the fridge thinking it was their own when they packed up their things to move out. How am I supposed to eat my cheerios now?




What are you? 11 and a half. Eat like a man. Go get some burek.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It sucks. It gobbles donkey schlongs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im craving Cheerios and I don't usually eat cereal.
I looked it up and that looks pretty good. I doubt any delivery place around here has it though.


----------



## Redline (Mar 28, 2020)

Blade said:


>


Sanjinaaaaaa


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I looked it up and that looks pretty good. I doubt any delivery place around here has it though.


It's amazing. I love burek with meat and pizza burek. Damn, now I am hungry. 


Wonder what kind of burek @DeVision @Shrike and @Mob like?


----------



## Redline (Mar 28, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Definitely. I haven't watched the second part for you know the reason since can't spoil but now with this lockdown I may watch it lol


You gotta watch them all...let me just tell you that type of mafia  is not what it has become today, anyway great trilogy , great actors and great story...this is a bit of my roots


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It's amazing. I love burek with meat and pizza burek. Damn, now I am hungry.
> 
> 
> Wonder what kind of burek @DeVision @Shrike and @Mob like?



Come on dude. There's only one kind of burek.
The other are just pita. You should know that.

Btw. I like burek the most. XD


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It's amazing. I love burek with meat and pizza burek. Damn, now I am hungry.
> 
> 
> Wonder what kind of burek @DeVision @Shrike and @Mob like?


So many Serbians on one section.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Come on dude. There's only one kind of burek.
> The other are just pita. You should know that.
> 
> Btw. I like burek the most. XD


Ako nije sa mesom, nismo drugari vise haah. 




RossellaFiamingo said:


> So many Serbians on one section.


The correct term is bigd chads Rossie.


----------



## Redline (Mar 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> You're too young to watch the Godfather.


Do you know this movie?
If you liked the godfather you must see this too


----------



## Redline (Mar 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ako nije sa mesom, nismo drugari vise haah.
> 
> 
> 
> The correct term is bigd chads Rossie.


Ma se' mi Metto a scrivere in Italiano qualcuno ci capisce un cazzo o no!? Boh!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

Redline said:


> Ma se' mi Metto a scrivere in Italiano qualcuno ci capisce un cazzo o no!? Boh!


Woah woah woah stop right there lewd man. Don't post in the nude. Put your clothes back on.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ako nije sa mesom, nismo drugari vise haah.
> 
> 
> 
> The correct term is bigd chads Rossie.



Sve su pite pitice, samo je burek pitac. XD

Btw. you missed Djomla , right? Didn't want to tag him. XD


----------



## Redline (Mar 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> New release: @Gledinos loses his shit after taking another L in a versus dice game
> 
> 
> @DeVision @Flame @Nana @Nataly @Flower @Kinjin @Light D Lamperouge @Soca @Skylar @Redline @Silver


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Btw. you missed Djomla , right? Didn't want to tag him. XD


Damn I forgot. Lmao. Next time


----------



## Redline (Mar 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Woah woah woah stop right there lewd man. Don't post in the nude. Put your clothes back on.


Ecco appunto si vede Che non CI Siamo, ve la cantate e ve la suonate da soli?
Eheheh... vabbe' torno in versione inglese va


----------



## DeVision (Mar 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Damn I forgot. Lmao. Next time



I'm interested in what Shrike and Mob will say. XD


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 28, 2020)

Had 2 bagels with PB and J instead of the cheerios.


----------



## Redline (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm interested in what Shrike and Mob will say. XD


I might have to block them if they give the wrong answer.


----------



## Redline (Mar 28, 2020)

By the way ..since we are about into different languages if I remember correctly there are plenty here that can understand Portuguese so I highly recommend you watch this serie


----------



## Lurko (Mar 28, 2020)

Roasted!!!!!


----------



## Blade (Mar 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 29, 2020)

To All my Serbian friends on this forum. 


I hope we can still proceed as planned.


----------



## Mob (Mar 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It's amazing. I love burek with meat and pizza burek. Damn, now I am hungry.
> 
> 
> Wonder what kind of burek @DeVision @Shrike and @Mob like?


moji top 3
mesni burek
piza burek
sirni burek
ovim redom


----------



## DeVision (Mar 29, 2020)

Mob said:


> moji top 3
> mesni burek
> piza burek
> sirni burek
> ovim redom



Never tried the one with pizza. 
But not bad order.

EDIT: Damn, now I miss home.


----------



## Mob (Mar 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Never tried the one with pizza.
> But not bad order.
> 
> EDIT: Damn, now I miss home.


nemaš tog u nemačkoj


----------



## DeVision (Mar 29, 2020)

Mob said:


> nemaš tog u nemačkoj



Obično imaju Turci što prodaju, ali u malom sam mjestu, tako da još nisam naletio na takvu radnju.. A i domaće/naše je najbolje.. XD


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 29, 2020)

Meanwhile Ruffy fans gets 900+ Chapters.


----------



## Mob (Mar 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Obično imaju Turci što prodaju, ali u malom sam mjestu, tako da još nisam naletio na takvu radnju.. A i domaće/naše je najbolje.. XD


Sve radnje sto prodaju bureke kod nas obavezno prodaju i kebab, turci i albanci prosirili fast food asortiman al nikako da ubace lepinje sa čevapina, za to u SLO moras da nadjes neki fanci restoran


----------



## DeVision (Mar 29, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Meanwhile Ruffy fans gets 900+ Chapters.



That's why Oda will always be > Togashi.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 29, 2020)

Mob said:


> Sve radnje sto prodaju bureke kod nas obavezno prodaju i kebab, turci i albanci prosirili fast food asortiman al nikako da ubace lepinje sa čevapina, za to u SLO moras da nadjes neki fanci restoran



U Švabiji svih vrsta kuhinje.. Talijanske, kineske, njemačke, turske.. Ali nema ništa naše.. Mogao bi se ja baciti u biznis. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That's why Oda will always be > Togashi.


For effort? yea. For mastery? HELL NO!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Mar 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> U Švabiji svih vrsta kuhinje.. Talijanske, kineske, njemačke, turske.. Ali nema ništa naše.. Mogao bi se ja baciti u biznis. XD


svaka zemlja treba balkanskog sanjija, na poso


----------



## DeVision (Mar 29, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> For effort? yea. For mastery? HELL NO!



It's easy to be a master if you drop a few chapters and then go to research and get new ideas for 6 months.

I tried HxH, and I find it great. But you need to do it constantly. See what happened to the author of Promised Neverland. First arc was greatness, and now it's not even mediocre.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 29, 2020)

Mob said:


> svaka zemlja treba balkanskog sanjija, na poso



Čim prođe kriza. XD


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's easy to be a master if you drop a few chapters and then go to research and get new ideas for 6 months.
> 
> I tried HxH, and I find it great. But you need to do it constantly. See what happened to the author of Promised Neverland. First arc was greatness, and now it's not even mediocre.


I'm not gonna defend him for neglecting his fans but he somewhat already proved himself with YYH. And good for him that he works on his own time table and schedule. He gets to live a less stressful life. Sure, I would like more chapters but if I was in his situation, i would love making SJ my bitch anytime I woke up and decided that I wanted to write some more. He has the type of leverage that few Mangaka ever get to have.

Promise neverland fell off for me very quickly so I cannot compare it to H x H at all .OP has dropped in quality a lot as well but to me,  the height of OP isn't close to the height of H x H. This is just personal taste of course but I love everything about H x H. 

I would pay money right now for Hisoka vs Chrollo to be animated as a one off things. That fight alone with its intricacies, build up and consequences top any fight that has ever happened in OP. 

But, alot of times, it's not the most talented people that are usually at the top. It's the most consistent and available. I'll give Oda mad props for going for so long like this while still maintaining decent quality in his writing.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 29, 2020)

When you realize that Sun and Moon was discussed very early in the series but the investigators that were talking about it thought it was a physical bomb. That same elder who would send human bombs to teach a lesson to anyone who dares mess with Meteor city. 

God I need my H x H fix.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 29, 2020)

Well I don't know much about HxH. I have it on my read list, but don't want to start until I know it's regular or it's going to end soon.



RossellaFiamingo said:


> Promise neverland fell off for me very quickly so I cannot compare it to H x H at all .OP has dropped in quality a lot as well but to me, the height of OP isn't close to the height of H x H. This is just personal taste of course but I love everything about H x H.



That's what I'm telling you. If the author did make a break after the escape, maybe the quality would still be good. Sometimes you think back and say: "I could've done that, and that would've been better".

OP isn't on the lvl of HxH or the other way around?



RossellaFiamingo said:


> I'm not gonna defend him for neglecting his fans but he somewhat already proved himself with YYH. And good for him that he works on his own time table and schedule. He gets to live a less stressful life. Sure, I would like more chapters but if I was in his situation, i would love making SJ my bitch anytime I woke up and decided that I wanted to write some more. He has the type of leverage that few Mangaka ever get to have.



Well yeah. The readers have to respect that. He probably made enough money to live for the rest of his life, and if he dosn't do it with love anymore, he's better off not doing it at all.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Well I don't know much about HxH. I have it on my read list, but don't want to start until I know it's regular or it's going to end soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Being very realistic we won't get to see the end of H x H. At least in the manner which Togashi likely had it all envisioned. The Current Arc is on its way to surpassing the CA but he needs to write otherwise that won't happen.

Quality for Quality. This is my opinion but the best Arcs  in OP don't hold a candle to the best Arcs in H x H. I won't put up the CA arc because I think it's a stomp but any other arc, Is equal to or better than the best arcs in OP.

What I really like about H x H apart from the storytelling is the meticulousness of the power system. I like writing tabletop games for fun. A system like nen allows pretty much most things to have a feasible rule because it all makes sense. It's all very consistent and well thought out. My H x H game rulebook dwarves my OP one simply because Oda doesn't like the detail.

At the end of the day, both are great writers but for personal preference I prefer Togashi's style much more because I like very tiny details in things.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 29, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Meanwhile Ruffy fans gets 900+ Chapters.



i like how the monkey parent doesn't fall for it, like, at all. they be like, ugh, some scammer preying on kids, let's go


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 29, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i like how the monkey parent doesn't fall for it, like, at all. they be like, ugh, some scammer preying on kids, let's go


He'll be back next year for sure. I can feel it.


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Da oggi in poi iniziero' a  postare quello Che voglio tanto sembra Che non sia un problema, spero solo Che   tutti I segaioli amici dello spadaccino si rendano conto Di essere ridicoli, come da copione hanno sicuramente Tanta dinamite in testa ma poca miccia dove serve ahahah, poveracci, ora andate a cercare Cosi significa segaioli perche' tanto e' quello Che siete niente Di piu e niente Di Meno, se vi piace testa Verde non e siete degli uomini siete Messi male


----------



## Patrick (Mar 29, 2020)

And suddenly half the convo is in different languages. I feel like a broodje kroket met mosterd.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 29, 2020)

Mob said:


> moji top 3
> mesni burek
> piza burek
> sirni burek
> ovim redom




Meso, piza i sira su moji top 3.


Ali sa mesom je naj. @DeVision obavezno probaj pizza burek.


Sad jos samo Shrike.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 29, 2020)

Balkan uprising ITT?!


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Baciatemi IL.. ecco a Voi IL paese piu Bello del Mondo
E fate attenzione a non schiattare


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> Balkan uprising ITT?!


Una Lingua pessima...fa schifo Sia da leggere Che da sentire eheheh, pero' le serbe Sono bone , ovvio Che la maggioranza qui se la sogna Una figa vera


----------



## Gledania (Mar 29, 2020)

Made a dream where we were playing a dice game in OL and me Flame and Fel1x were a team ... then FeL1x started using demonic magic and summoning satan or whatever to win the game. A demon almost possessed us both (Flame/me) because of that.
Legit scared the shit of me. Felt like a horror film.


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Meso, piza i sira su moji top 3.
> 
> 
> Ali sa mesom je naj. @DeVision obavezno probaj pizza burek.
> ...


Voi la pizza non sapete neanche Che Cosa e' , lasciatevelo dire...solo la salciccia


----------



## Mariko (Mar 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> Try this I am curious what everyone's personality type is
> 
> Also it is a good read after taking the test



"Mediator INFP-T"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Mar 29, 2020)

I hope we have a new game today


----------



## DeVision (Mar 29, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Made a dream where we were playing a dice game in OL and me Flame and Fel1x were a team ... then FeL1x started using demonic magic and summoning satan or whatever to win the game. A demon almost possessed us both (Flame/me) because of that.
> Legit scared the shit of me. Felt like a horror film.


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> I hope we have a new game today


I have a new game for ya


----------



## Irene (Mar 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> "Mediator INFP-T"


that's same as me lol

it kinda suits u  

do u consider yourself idealist ?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> that's same as me lol
> 
> it kinda suits u
> 
> do u consider yourself idealist ?



Yes, totally.


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Made a dream where we were playing a dice game in OL and me Flame and Fel1x were a team ... then FeL1x started using demonic magic and summoning satan or whatever to win the game. A demon almost possessed us both (Flame/me) because of that.
> Legit scared the shit of me. Felt like a horror film.


 What a nightmare !


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> "Mediator INFP-T"


Nice..I am gonna do that right now , let's see what comes out of it lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> "Mediator INFP-T"



That's mine too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 29, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Made a dream where we were playing a dice game in OL and me Flame and Fel1x were a team ... then FeL1x started using demonic magic and summoning satan or whatever to win the game. A demon almost possessed us both (Flame/me) because of that.
> Legit scared the shit of me. Felt like a horror film.



but...did you win?


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> that's same as me lol
> 
> it kinda suits u
> 
> do u consider yourself idealist ?





Mariko said:


> Yes, totally.


oh yeah so now you and nana are the two faces of the same coin !? Lol


----------



## Mariko (Mar 29, 2020)

The Mediator types should be the new mods. 

Edit: lol, I first wrote moderator for mediator


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> The Mediator types should be the new mods.
> 
> Edit: lol, I first wrote moderator for mediator


That means I will never be fit for it lol


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> The Mediator types should be the new mods.
> 
> Edit: lol, I first wrote moderator for mediator



We're naturally gifted for it


----------



## Irene (Mar 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> The Mediator types should be the new mods.
> 
> Edit: lol, I first wrote moderator for mediator


"INFPs also have strong interests in making the world a better place"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 29, 2020)

I believe it was INFJ that is the rarest personality type in the world.

Like ~1% of the population have that type of personality.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> The Mediator types should be the new mods.
> 
> Edit: lol, I first wrote moderator for mediator

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> "INFPs also have strong interests in making the world a better place"



I don't get those INFP shits though


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 29, 2020)

Overthrow the current mods and take the power


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 29, 2020)

Architects are best though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Mar 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I don't get those INFP shits though


is this the first time u read about MBTI types ?

u can read summary about INFP


----------



## Mariko (Mar 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> is this the first time u read about MBTI types ?



Yes.


----------



## Irene (Mar 29, 2020)

he had 2 brain cells rip


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 29, 2020)

Should have went for Ruffy tho.


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Done!
I m compagneir
But now I don't know how to copy and paste it here with my phone lol..I am such an ignorant
It says compagneir I might know
Robert dawning jr , Robin Williams
And a lot more I like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> Done!
> I m compagneir
> But now I don't know how to copy and paste it here with my phone lol..I am such an ignorant



Screenshot?


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 29, 2020)

If anyone wants to see the life path number you can use this:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Should have went for Ruffy tho.



Luffy to Akainu:


----------



## Mariko (Mar 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> If anyone wants to see the life path number you can use this:



Damn, that's freaking accurate!   

Same as Bob Marley though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damn, that's freaking accurate!
> 
> Same as Bob Marley though



I'm a 9 too. XD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damn, that's freaking accurate!
> 
> Same as Bob Marley though



Spiritual Consciousness 



Being empathetic is a gift.


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Y


Alibaba Saluja said:


> Screenshot?


Yep I have done the screen shot now but I still don't know how to post it here thou..lmaoo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> Y
> 
> Yep I have done the screen shot now but I still don't know how to post it here thou..lmaoo



You must host that image in Imgur or something.

That's what I do at least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (Mar 29, 2020)

Did the personality test. Got ENFP-T, which is a campaigner. Not really sure about it lol but kinda hard to see someone's entire personality from a few questions.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 29, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Did the personality test. Got ENFP-T, which is a campaigner. Not really sure about it lol but kinda hard to see someone's entire personality from a few questions.



Of course. 

The Life path number is more accurate with just my birth date

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Did the personality test. Got ENFP-T, which is a campaigner. Not really sure about it lol but kinda hard to see someone's entire personality from a few questions.


I had that too...Yep indeed .but overall it's not that far


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Of course.
> 
> The Life path number is more accurate with just my birth date



Birth date and name is our cosmic identity.

You can tell a lot about someone by having their life path number and astral chart.


----------



## Beast (Mar 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Architects are best though.


Debater FTW.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Of course.
> 
> The Life path number is more accurate with just my birth date



Hmm life path number didn't work for me. They think I'm a cold hearted big business money guy but the worst thing is they say my best asset is my ability to visualize but that has always been my biggest weakpoint lol.


----------



## Irene (Mar 29, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Did the personality test. Got ENFP-T, which is a campaigner. Not really sure about it lol but kinda hard to see someone's entire personality from a few questions.


The test give u a close option to what might be your type from 16 type depending on 8 elements in personality


U can read more about the type to understand more about it

Those personality types aren't 100% what reflects your self but it has some truth to it


----------



## Patrick (Mar 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> The test give u a close option to what might be your type from 16 type depending on 8 elements in personality
> 
> 
> U can read more about the type to understand more about it
> ...



I feel like the one big flaw is that most people probably have bits and pieces of multiple personality types. I doubt you can slot every person in the world in 16 concrete categories.


----------



## Beast (Mar 29, 2020)

People change depending on every little aspect of their empty life. 

These things are barely accurate, could get one thing write and everything else wrong. 

I wouldn’t disagree with me though lol.


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Did the personality test. Got ENFP-T, which is a campaigner. Not really sure about it lol but kinda hard to see someone's entire personality from a few questions.


Hey Patrick if you are able to post it here go ahead please I can't make it I am not good with it..


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 29, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Hmm life path number didn't work for me. They think I'm a cold hearted big business money guy but the worst thing is they say my best asset is my ability to visualize but that has always been my biggest weakpoint lol.



Did you get a 8?


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> People change depending on every little aspect of their empty life.
> 
> These things are barely accurate, could get one thing write and everything else wrong.
> 
> I wouldn’t disagree with me though lol.


Empty life? Talk for yourself ! I  have travel half of the world and risk my life several time ..sorry but my life is not empty, not even when it feels like lol


----------



## Patrick (Mar 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Did you get a 8?



7.5 but it rounded up to 8.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 29, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Debater FTW.


Architect>>>


----------



## Patrick (Mar 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> Hey Patrick if you are able to post it here go ahead please I can't make it I am not good with it..



Ah sorry already closed the tab.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 29, 2020)

Patrick said:


> 7.5 but it rounded up to 8.



Vision in that context is your goal and seeing the broader picture.


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Ah sorry already closed the tab.


Well whatever...it wasn't that bad for me..pretty close I would say


----------



## Beast (Mar 29, 2020)

The joker is an assertive debater like myself.


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> The joker is an assertive debater like myself.


But I must say that if we are talking about what mark we leave or what we do for a better world then I must agree most of our life's are empty


----------



## Patrick (Mar 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Vision in that context is your goal and seeing the broader picture.



Looked up more about 8 but it's just the opposite of me. I'm not about power or control or money. I've grown up poor and always prioritized family and having fun over material things. 

7 on the other hand does kinda fit, which I would've gotten if I was born one day earlier. The day I was originally meant to be born but was delayed due to complications.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Mar 29, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Hmm life path number didn't work for me. They think I'm a cold hearted big business money guy but the worst thing is they say my best asset is my ability to visualize but that has always been my biggest weakpoint lol.



The denial is real.

You're a fucking asshole bruh. Accept it.


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Did you get a 8?


I got 5 lol or path number 22

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 29, 2020)

I full rep the one who get 0


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I full rep the one who get 0


Who cares..zero is always zero


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> I got 5 lol or path number 22



Mine is 5 too.

5 and Sagittarius means an unbound spirit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Mar 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Architect>>>



Civil engineer >>>>


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Mine is 5 too.
> 
> 5 and Sagittarius means an unbound spirit


I am a Scorpio thou

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Civil engineer >>>>


----------



## DeVision (Mar 29, 2020)

what the hell is that? XD


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Lol..it seems they all had their balls cut off! Lmaooo
Light you have me seriously worries for you manhood..lol


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> I am a Scorpio thou


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> what the hell is that? XD


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


Eheheh...


----------



## DeVision (Mar 29, 2020)

With music it's even more weird. XD


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> what the hell is that? XD


That's you Shiba, gledania, tda , light and only God knows who else


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> With music it's even more weird. XD


It was originally some Japanese commercial lmao. Someone edited their faces in. 


Dancin is marvelous. 

This is the OG meme


----------



## Skylar (Mar 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> If anyone wants to see the life path number you can use this:



I got Number 11. It’s fairly accurate I think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 29, 2020)

Skylar said:


> I got Number 11. It’s fairly accurate I think



You got a Master Number.

Very good


----------



## Skylar (Mar 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You got a Master Number.
> 
> Very good



What’s a master number?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 29, 2020)

Skylar said:


> What’s is a master number?



You have super powas


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 29, 2020)

Skylar said:


> What’s is a master number?



There are three master numbers – they are 11, 22 and 33.

They are known as master numbers because experts believe they are powerful with added potential, due to the pairing of the same number. People with master numbers in their name or date of birth are typically gifted with special tendencies that set them apart from the general public.

Any person possessing a master number is likely to have a heightened sense of intuition, potential or intelligence.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 29, 2020)

For 11 it is intuition and is the number of psychics.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You have super powas



Something like that


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 29, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Made a dream where we were playing a dice game in OL and me Flame and Fel1x were a team ... then FeL1x started using demonic magic and summoning satan or whatever to win the game. A demon almost possessed us both (Flame/me) because of that.
> Legit scared the shit of me. Felt like a horror film.



Stop including @Flame in your dreams


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 29, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> New release: @Gledinos loses his shit after taking another L in a versus dice game
> 
> 
> @DeVision @Flame @Nana @Nataly @Flower @Kinjin @Light D Lamperouge @Soca @Skylar @Redline @Silver



@Etherborn @Ren. @A Optimistic


----------



## Mariko (Mar 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> For 11 it is intuition and is the number of psychics.



Sky has psychic powers 

Don't CoC me @Skylar plz 




Alibaba Saluja said:


> Any person possessing a master number is likely to have a heightened sense of intuition, potential *or intelligence*.



I'm retarded, I knew it!


----------



## Skylar (Mar 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You have super powas



My only super powah is being late for work every day 




Alibaba Saluja said:


> There are three master numbers – they are 11, 22 and 33.
> 
> They are known as master numbers because experts believe they are powerful with added potential, due to the pairing of the same number. People with master numbers in their name or date of birth are typically gifted with special tendencies that set them apart from the general public.
> 
> Any person possessing a master number is likely to have a heightened sense of intuition, potential or intelligence.



I kinda like this 

Lol, on a serious note, is there a specific culture that relies on numerology or is it only explored on an esoteric level?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 29, 2020)

Lmao. 

Glewd even dreams of Flame every day. 


@girafarig you never had a chance.


----------



## Skylar (Mar 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Sky has psychic powers
> 
> Don't CoC me @Skylar plz
> 
> ...



I will teleport you to Bora Bora.

*Apparition* (is that the correct HP spell?)


----------



## Mariko (Mar 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Lmao.
> 
> Glewd even dreams of Flame every day.
> 
> ...



@Skylar tell us everything about @Gledinos dreams with your psychic abilities


----------



## Irene (Mar 29, 2020)

I got 4 and 22 what that means


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 29, 2020)

Skylar said:


> My only super powah is being late for work every day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There isn't any culture that relies on numerology. It was mostly used in ancient esoteric schools.

The New Age movement recycled it and it's being used more often around the globe now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Skylar tell us everything about @Gledinos dreams with your psychic abilities



@Skylar do it


----------



## Mariko (Mar 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> I got 4 and 22 what that means



It means you're schizophrenic


----------



## Irene (Mar 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> It means you're schizophrenic


It is called duality u ignorant


----------



## Mariko (Mar 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> It is called duality u ignorant



It's called you're both Nana and Nataly but you don't even know it 

I knew it, horoscope san confirmed it.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 29, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge 

gled was just too shy to say who saved him from that nightmare


----------



## Irene (Mar 29, 2020)

Your Life Path Number
= 5 + 8 + 9
= 22/4

Your Life Path Number is about putting all the pieces together; it is a builder number. Those with Life Path Number 4 tend to be good organizers, practical, diligent, and persistent in their approach to dealing with day to day activities. You are a realist, and your down to earth nature, decisive actions, and perseverance, all make you that much more likely to succeed where others may fail. Be wary of being too stubborn, rigid, and even becoming a workaholic.

The double digit higher vibration from which your Life Path Number 4 is derived from is referred to as a Master Number. Those with Master Number 22 have the potential to perceive and excecute great ideas, and achieve great things in life. As such, this number is often referred to as one of a Master Builder.

Master Numbers are discussed in much greater detail within the full Numerology Readings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> Your Life Path Number
> = 5 + 8 + 9
> = 22/4
> 
> ...



Leo (or Virgo)

5/14/23 August 1998


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 29, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Light D Lamperouge
> 
> gled was just too shy to say who saved him from that nightmare


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> Eheheh...


Your unique laugh cracks me up every time 

You'd fit right in the OP world.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Skylar (Mar 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Skylar tell us everything about @Gledinos dreams with your psychic abilities



Hmmm....let’s see, I see a bear, a big mama and a flame in the distance.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 29, 2020)

Alright everyone guess @Gledinos' real age

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Mar 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Leo (or Virgo)
> 
> 5/14/23 August 1998


I am gemini


----------



## Mariko (Mar 29, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Alright everyone guess @Gledinos' real age



ok


----------



## Blade (Mar 29, 2020)

is this the one piece convo

or the horoscopes prediction convo? 

wow

coronaBEERUS not only has made people being toilet paper addicts 

now it also absorbs their remaining sanity too


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 29, 2020)

@Lawliet wtf why did you change your username from Edward Teach?


----------



## Skylar (Mar 29, 2020)

Blade said:


> is this the one piece convo
> 
> or the horoscopes prediction convo?
> 
> ...



Don't worry my friend, I got the secret question between the lines of your message and I'm here with the answer. Coronavirus is lifepath 7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 29, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Lawliet wtf why did you change your username from Edward Teach?


Lawliet was my original name. In forum and all games.

I just need to change the avatar back now but I'm too lazy to do the dimension


----------



## Beast (Mar 29, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Lawliet wtf why did you change your username from Edward Teach?


That’s always been his name.


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Alright everyone guess @Gledinos' real age


He must be around 22


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> There isn't any culture that relies on numerology. It was mostly used in ancient esoteric schools.
> 
> The New Age movement recycled it and it's being used more often around the globe now.


Yes.....3


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> That’s always been his name.


Maybe after he discover teach has no fan here , after the game..xd


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Skylar said:


> I will teleport you to Bora Bora.
> 
> *Apparition* (is that the correct HP spell?)


Make sure to teleport a big oven as well so I can make a huge pizza for Mariko and then add my sausage as a topping


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Lawliet said:


> Lawliet was my original name. In forum and all games.
> 
> I just need to change the avatar back now but I'm too lazy to do the dimension


So you have some problems with dimension eh? You shoul join the  lolo fandome they all have their own issue there... Lmaooo


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am gemini





I don't need to say anything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moldrew (Mar 29, 2020)

Blade said:


> is this the one piece convo
> 
> or the horoscopes prediction convo?
> 
> ...


Social distancing and a break week bruh. I don’t blame em.


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> Baciatemi IL.. ecco a Voi IL paese piu Bello del Mondo
> E fate attenzione a non schiattare


No comment


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Lmaoo..I am sure @Red Admiral  would love to wear this as his own avy!


----------



## Irene (Mar 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I don't need to say anything


Lol true my best friend is Sag and always thought they are fun and chill ppl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 29, 2020)

Scorpios rule.


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Mar 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> Lol true my best friend is Sag and always thought they are fun and chill ppl



Thank you


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Scorpios rule.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Moldrew (Mar 29, 2020)

The first version I saw was this one


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 29, 2020)

Moldrew said:


> The first version I saw was this one


I prefer the dancin one lmao.


----------



## Moldrew (Mar 29, 2020)

Your Life Path Number
= 5 + 6 + 1
= 12/3

Your Life Path Number is a vibration of independence, one of creative self expression, and communication. Those with Life Path Number 3 tend to be charismatic, charming, and witty. You are more expressive, upbeat, and creative, and as such are more likely to be drawn to pursuits that will act as an outlet for your artistic talents. Be wary of losing concentration and not committing to your projects, as well as becoming disorganized with your responsibilities and money.

“Life Path Number 3 is a strong vibration, one of creative self expression, independence, playfulness, and communication. People with a Life Path Number 3 have a very high level of creativity and self expression. This abundance of creative energy, and the ease with which they are able to communicate in all areas, both written word and verbal, could lead them to become a poet, actor, writer, artist or musician. In fact many writers, radio broadcasters, actors, singers, performers, and counselors share this life path number.”

Interesting

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Mar 29, 2020)

Moldrew said:


> Your Life Path Number
> = 5 + 6 + 1
> = 12/3
> 
> ...


Where can I get my number?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moldrew (Mar 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> Where can I get my number?



It was linked some pages back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> Where can I get my number?


Sum your date of birth...
The you sumthe numbers you teach with that...
For example..
1984. Equal 22
Then 2 plus 2   4 is the number


----------



## Soca (Mar 29, 2020)

Moldrew said:


> It was linked some pages back


Pretty much matches every personality test type stuff I partake in 

Your Life Path Number
= 2 + 22 + 9
= 33/6

Your Life Path Number is the number of responsibility and awareness. Those with Life Path Number 6 tend to be the healers of our society. Because of your loving, compassionate, and responsible nature, you are likely to find yourself following endeavours that involve helping those who are weak, and less fortunate. Be wary and of becoming overburdened by those seeking a helping hand or a shoulder to cry on, and mindful of not recognizing that the help and assistance you think you are providing to others can also be seen as too smothering and interfering.

The double digit higher vibration from which your Life Path Number 6 is derived from is referred to as a Master Number. Those with Master Number 33 tend to be more spiritually aware and have the potential to become spiritual teachers. As such, this number is often referred to as one of a Master Teacher.


----------



## Moldrew (Mar 29, 2020)

You gotta post your MBTI type and your zodiac signs for the OL Census.

Throw in your blood type and your social security number while you’re at it.

Edit: That last part was a joke. Don’t do that


----------



## Soca (Mar 29, 2020)

Moldrew said:


> You gotta post your MBTI type and your zodiac signs for the OL Census.
> 
> Throw in your blood type and your social security number while you’re at it.
> 
> Edit: That last part was a joke. Don’t do that


Yea you caught who you were asking that from huh


----------



## Moldrew (Mar 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> Yea you caught who you were asking that from huh


You nearly had to delete some posts


----------



## Blade (Mar 29, 2020)

this convo became too ''big brain''




































my sides


----------



## DeVision (Mar 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> Serious question
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wtf Marc? XD

Don't say you hooked up with the one from the gym.


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> Pretty much matches every personality test type stuff I partake in
> 
> Your Life Path Number
> = 2 + 22 + 9
> ...


See!? The perfect Mod! XD


----------



## Blade (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Mar 29, 2020)

New game when ??


----------



## Blade (Mar 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> Pretty much matches every personality test type stuff I partake in
> 
> Your Life Path Number
> = 2 + 22 + 9
> ...



I must say that the Life Path number is not the same as Personality Type number.

My Life Path number is 5 and Personality Type number is 2.


----------



## Moldrew (Mar 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> New game when ??


What’s the game today? I’m stuck inside, so maybe I’ll join in.


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> New game when ??


It's too late. If I launched one now I wouldn't be able to finish it before the chapter drops.

Hopefully next break.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It was originally some Japanese commercial lmao. Someone edited their faces in.
> 
> 
> Dancin is marvelous.
> ...


Lewd man.


----------



## Irene (Mar 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> It's too late. If I launched one now I wouldn't be able to finish it before the chapter drops.
> 
> Hopefully next break.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 29, 2020)

Muah said:


> Didn't notice you left but I remember you as a* logical good poster.* Dont disappoint me



@Jin22 so i take it you also acknowledge that shanks is a manipulative, cowardly snitch who poisoned his own captain?


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> New game when ??


----------



## Jin22 (Mar 29, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Jin22 so i take it you also acknowledge that shanks is a manipulative, cowardly snitch who poisoned his own captain?


No, I like Shanks. Unless I missed something, I don't think he is any of what you say at all. His portrayal has been pretty solid even if we only seen his like 3 times in over a decade


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Jin22 so i take it you also acknowledge that shanks is a manipulative, cowardly snitch who poisoned his own captain?


Eheheh


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 29, 2020)

Muah said:


> Didn't notice you left but I remember you as a *logical* good poster. Dont disappoint me





Jin22 said:


> No, I like Shanks. Unless I missed something, I *don't think he is any of what you say at all. *His portrayal has been pretty solid even if we only seen his like 3 times in over a decade



does not compute


----------



## Jin22 (Mar 29, 2020)

girafarig said:


> does not compute


You're a strange one


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 29, 2020)

I'M FINALLY FREE!


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

girafarig said:


> I'M FINALLY FREE!


She's missing a raging boner


----------



## Mariko (Mar 29, 2020)

A bit too far with the bench press/push ups, don't you think @Redline ?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> She's missing a raging boner


----------



## Irene (Mar 29, 2020)

I miss going out 
and doing regular stuff 
I can't imagine having another month of quarantine


----------



## Mariko (Mar 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> I miss going out
> and doing regular stuff
> I can't imagine having another month of quarantine



Yeah that's hard.

Here in France you need an official paper to justify why you go out even to buy food, and cops can check what you bought to see if it was really "necessary", and if they judge it wasn't, you can have a 150$ penalty.

Now when I go shoping food it remembers me the times when I went out buying weed. I'm stressed to be controlled by cops while I just go buying fucking food and shits.


----------



## Moldrew (Mar 29, 2020)

Set up a Pictionary or Scribbly-whatever


----------



## Lurko (Mar 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Yeah that's hard.
> 
> Here in France you need an official paper to justify why you go out even to buy food, and cops can check what you bought to see if it was really "necessary", and if they judge it wasn't, you can have a 150$ penalty.
> 
> Now when I go shoping food it remembers me the times when I went out buying weed. I'm stressed to be controlled by cops while I just go buying fucking food and shits.


Diss Trump but we can.


----------



## Irene (Mar 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Yeah that's hard.
> 
> Here in France you need an official paper to justify why you go out even to buy food, and cops can check what you bought to see if it was really "necessary", and if they judge it wasn't, you can have a 150$ penalty.
> 
> Now when I go shoping food it remembers me the times when I went out buying weed. I'm stressed to be controlled by cops while I just go buying fucking food and shits.


this seems harder than what I have 
I can go for a walk but probably seeing how outside life is fading would make me more depressed 

I just hope life will return to how it was soon


----------



## Moldrew (Mar 29, 2020)

I turn 21 in a little over a month. The bars might still be closed by then. I’m gonna see if a liquor store is open, buy some alcohol and drink at home.
I’ve always wanted to try whiskey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> this seems harder than what I have
> I can go for a walk but probably seeing how outside life is fading would make me more depressed
> 
> I just hope life will return to how it was soon



Be glad you still can go out without an official permission. Even having a little walk recquires the paper, with the day and the hour (no more than 1km from your home and one hour max if you go shopping).


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Yeah that's hard.
> 
> Here in France you need an official paper to justify why you go out even to buy food, and cops can check what you bought to see if it was really "necessary", and if they judge it wasn't, you can have a 150$ penalty.
> 
> Now when I go shoping food it remembers me the times when I went out buying weed. I'm stressed to be controlled by cops while I just go buying fucking food and shits.


Yeah we have those paper here as well , since a month ago i actually have tree different one who got upgrades week after week lol...I got them all in my pocket when I go shopping or to the farmacy for my grandma
But the fares are even higher here obviously.. typically Italian,  from 400 to 4000 euro ..they gonna make us pay!!


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Be glad you still can go out without an official permission. Even having a little walk recquires the paper, with the day and the hour (no more than 1km from your home and one hour max if you go shopping).


200 meters here and I can't bring my dog outside


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Moldrew said:


> I turn 21 in a little over a month. The bars might still be closed by then. I’m gonna see if a liquor store is open, buy some alcohol and drink at home.
> I’ve always wanted to try whiskey.


If you don't like the jack Daniels or Jonny walker right away which is possible then , go for a bourbon, if they are still too much mixed it with cola or beer...but don't drink half bottle alone lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Diss Trump but we can.


The new York governor..
Mr President iI need 30.000 respirators
Trump..
Yep no worries ..there you go ...have 400

 Now I want to see if they will lock down the city or not


----------



## Mariko (Mar 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> The new York governor..
> Mr President iI need 30.000 respirators
> Trump..
> Yep no worries ..there you go ...have 400
> ...



Same here

I'm in charge of the health care system in my area.

We have 400k masks, but the gov told us not to give them now, while ppl are dying.

We'd need 1 million more to ensure all the department.

The gov say: yes yes. In a month or two.

Meanwhile we're counting the deaths.


----------



## Soca (Mar 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wtf Marc? XD
> 
> Don't say you hooked up with the one from the gym.


I don't even wanna talk about that 


Moldrew said:


> I’ve always wanted to try whiskey.


Try this first and mix with coke


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Same here
> 
> I'm in charge of the health care system in my area.
> 
> ...


Well shit,  no doubt if any of them get ill they will have onefor the right away.. Same old


----------



## Redline (Mar 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> I don't even wanna talk about that
> 
> Try this first and mix with coke


That's even better.. it's pretty famous down here


----------



## Nataly (Mar 29, 2020)

I cannot believe I finished this piece today 

Fanart of the Ghost Princess

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Venom (Mar 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> Serious question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rip Marcy Boi


----------



## Venom (Mar 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Same here
> 
> I'm in charge of the health care system in my area.
> 
> ...



Send masks pls


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 30, 2020)

Prediction:

Many OLers like AK and Poca will return soon due to being on quarantine.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Mar 30, 2020)

morning folk



Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## Soca (Mar 30, 2020)

Would y'all get this?



I feel like I'd crack the screen the first night I got it while I was sleeping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> Would y'all get this?
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I'd crack the screen the first night I got it while I was sleeping.



I feel that's a recipe for disaster


----------



## Soca (Mar 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I feel that's a recipe for disaster


If you thought sleeping with your laptop fried your brain, wait till you see this!


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> If you thought sleeping with your laptop fried your brain, wait till you see this!



All our brains are fried up already


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 30, 2020)

Imagine doing this for at least a month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Imagine doing this for at least a month


Meditate there for a month or meditate there every day for a month? I'd do the latter if it was possible but sitting there for a whole month is a no go.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> Meditate there for a month or meditate there every day for a month? I'd do the latter if it was possible but sitting there for a whole month is a no go.



Every day for a month 

A whole straight month is overkill.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Every day for a month
> 
> A whole straight month is overkill.



Every day for a month is overkill too. XD


----------



## Mariko (Mar 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> Would y'all get this?
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I'd crack the screen the first night I got it while I was sleeping.



Every hospitals beds should be like that.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Every day for a month is overkill too. XD



1h is my limit.

All day meditating is only for monks


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 30, 2020)

BANNERLORD! After 8 years. May god bless the souls who died waiting for this game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Mar 30, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> BANNERLORD! After 8 years. May god bless the souls who died waiting for this game.


Lew man is here!
Sup?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 30, 2020)

Moldrew said:


> Set up a Pictionary or Scribbly-whatever



@Whitebeard


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 30, 2020)

@RossellaFiamingo cool avy


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 30, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @RossellaFiamingo cool avy


Thank you. Do you know of her?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 30, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Lew man is here!
> Sup?


Just playing the game. WBU


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 30, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Thank you. Do you know of her?



yes, a little bit. however, i'm extremely distrustful of any 'information' about historical personalities so it's kind of a moot point.

my approval stems from the overall aesthetic of the picture - as well as the uniqueness (other NF-ers don't wear anything even remotely similar).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 30, 2020)

girafarig said:


> yes, a little bit. however, i'm extremely distrustful of any 'information' about historical personalities so it's kind of a moot point.
> 
> my approval stems from the overall aesthetic of the picture - as well as the uniqueness (other NF-ers don't wear anything even remotely similar).


I wore her back in January but I'm donning it again for the release of this game. The historical accuracy of everything can't be trusted but from what we know she's a certified bad ass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Mar 30, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I wore her back in January but I'm donning it again for the release of this game. The historical accuracy of everything can't be trusted but from what we know she's a certified bad ass.


----------



## Soca (Mar 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Every day for a month is overkill too. XD


No it ain't.  It depends where you're doing it too.

Like for me I'd wanna go here


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 30, 2020)

Ren. said:


>


A friend gifted it to me as an early birthday gift. I think it's worth it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 30, 2020)

i wonder if my summer trip to greenland is going to go the way of the dodo


----------



## Patrick (Mar 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> No it ain't.  It depends where you're doing it too.
> 
> Like for me I'd wanna go here



Looks like a Windows XP background.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 30, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> A friend gifted it to me as an early birthday gift. I think it's worth it.


My friend Gifted me Cyberpunk 2077 and SW Fallen Order for my Name day!

But yeah that one is a great game!


----------



## DeVision (Mar 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> No it ain't.  It depends where you're doing it too.
> 
> Like for me I'd wanna go here


I hope it rains for 10 days and you have to sit your ass in the mud.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 30, 2020)

FF7 Remake about the save the world from Corona boredom.


----------



## Soca (Mar 30, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Looks like a Windows XP background.


Well I can't post my fantasy place cuz it doesn't exist so that'll do 



DeVision said:


> I hope it rains for 10 days and you have to sit your ass in the mud.


I'll sit in the mud too I don't care


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Mar 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## Mariko (Mar 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>



Wow


----------



## Mariko (Mar 30, 2020)

2020 upgrade:

When your GF is accusing you of not respecting the quarantine and social distances cause you cheated her


----------



## Oreki (Mar 30, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Wow


There is no argument


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 30, 2020)

Winner





"Spread Love...

... date 5 people"


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 30, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Wow


----------



## Soca (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 30, 2020)

Garo is a fake villain, and a missed S class hero. 

This is why he's my fac OPM char.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 30, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Garo is a fake villain, and a missed S class hero.
> 
> This is why he's my fac OPM char.


I usually prefer the villains in the story, but not in OPM. I like Garou, but as you say he is like a hero almost.


----------



## Redline (Mar 30, 2020)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Redline (Mar 30, 2020)

Oreki said:


> There is no argument


I have two new arguments to propose


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 30, 2020)

Redline said:


> Happy birthday!!!


who's birthday?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 30, 2020)

If this quarantine is how some people are actually wasting their lives they honestly deserve the belt when things are settled


----------



## Blade (Mar 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 30, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> who's birthday?


My father..or rather step father to be precise..he is 62 today..I met my real father only once...


----------



## Redline (Mar 30, 2020)

And so it will be light!


----------



## Redline (Mar 30, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> If this quarantine is how some people are actually wasting their lives they honestly deserve the belt when things are settled


If not wasting my quarantine I am playing fall out 4 lmaooo...sob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Well.. Pornhub has free premium.


----------



## Redline (Mar 30, 2020)

Mariko said:


> A bit too far with the bench press/push ups, don't you think @Redline ?


That 's  better isn't it Mariko?


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Well.. Pornhub has free premium.



Useless for me unfortunately


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Well.. Pornhub has free premium.


You know you deserved it Maru.   That comment was quite lewd.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 30, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> You know you deserved it Maru.   That comment was quite lewd.



Why? I don't see anything lewd in it. XD


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 30, 2020)

In this crisis just watch cute anime girls blushing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 30, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why? I don't see anything lewd in it. XD


Denial is the first step, lewd man.


Alibaba Saluja said:


> In this crisis just watch cute anime girls blushing


Maru


----------



## Mariko (Mar 30, 2020)

Redline said:


> That 's  better isn't it Mariko?



It's kinda disturbing TBH.

The most disturbing is pbbly that I tried after I saw your sig.


----------



## Redline (Mar 30, 2020)

Mariko said:


> It's kinda disturbing TBH.
> 
> The most disturbing is pbbly that I tried after I saw your sig.



Can you make it? it must not be easy I suppose lol
It's like a ticking clock...time pass by... XD
Next I think I will use this one lol


----------



## Mariko (Mar 30, 2020)

Redline said:


> Can you make it? it must not be easy I suppose lol
> It's like a ticking clock...time pass by... XD



Nope I didn't, not that way at least. 

It even seems like impossible (I practice workout on a daily basis). 

But I'm gonna work on it. Apparently other chicks can do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 30, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Nope I didn't, not that way at least.
> 
> It even seems like impossible (I practice workout on a daily basis).
> 
> But I'm gonna work on it. Apparently other chicks can do it.


I found this one too lol


----------



## Kishido (Mar 30, 2020)

Wtf happened to Arlong Park?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks to everyone's support, T.D.A Productions now has its first TV advert commercial! See below:


@DeVision @Redline @Mariko @Flame @Gledinos @Nana @Alibaba Saluja @Patrick @Kinjin @Light D Lamperouge @Skylar @Nataly

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DeVision (Mar 30, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Thanks to everyone's support, T.D.A Productions now has its first TV advert commercial! See below:
> 
> 
> @DeVision @Redline @Mariko @Flame @Gledinos @Nana @Alibaba Saluja @Patrick @Kinjin @Light D Lamperouge @Skylar @Nataly



Who's Michelle?


----------



## Nataly (Mar 30, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Thanks to everyone's support, T.D.A Productions now has its first TV advert commercial! See below:
> 
> 
> @DeVision @Redline @Mariko @Flame @Gledinos @Nana @Alibaba Saluja @Patrick @Kinjin @Light D Lamperouge @Skylar @Nataly


You need to consider having your own edit thread and keep renewing it with the updates so your edit videos are not lost and not only stored in the convo threads. It is very cool and funny and it is like your own piece of art.


----------



## Redline (Mar 30, 2020)

Nataly said:


> You need to consider having your own edit thread and keep renewing it with the updates so your edit videos are not lost and not only stored in the convo threads. It is very cool and funny and it is like your own piece of art.


I agree with barbie the blondie godess.. Xd


----------



## Lurko (Mar 30, 2020)

Redline said:


> I agree with barbie the blondie godess.. Xd


Redline!! Your Sig.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 30, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Thanks to everyone's support, T.D.A Productions now has its first TV advert commercial! See below:
> 
> 
> @DeVision @Redline @Mariko @Flame @Gledinos @Nana @Alibaba Saluja @Patrick @Kinjin @Light D Lamperouge @Skylar @Nataly



Sugoiii

What an inception.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 30, 2020)

Just bicouse we need to enjoy futile things these days:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 30, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Thanks to everyone's support, T.D.A Productions now has its first TV advert commercial! See below:
> 
> 
> @DeVision @Redline @Mariko @Flame @Gledinos @Nana @Alibaba Saluja @Patrick @Kinjin @Light D Lamperouge @Skylar @Nataly



This is just too good



Well done


----------



## Lurko (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This is just too good
> 
> 
> 
> Well done


Is Flame a girl?


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 30, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Is Flame a girl?



I didn't find any meme in my stock of two men holding hands

thank god

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I didn't find any meme in my stock of two men holding hands
> 
> thank god


What if he is...


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 30, 2020)

Lurker said:


> What if he is...



Or a shemale...


----------



## Lurko (Mar 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Or a shemale...


 You would like that.


----------



## 青月光 (Mar 30, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You would like that.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 30, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Thanks to everyone's support, T.D.A Productions now has its first TV advert commercial! See below:
> 
> 
> @DeVision @Redline @Mariko @Flame @Gledinos @Nana @Alibaba Saluja @Patrick @Kinjin @Light D Lamperouge @Skylar @Nataly








Alibaba Saluja said:


> This is just too good
> 
> 
> 
> Well done





Glewd and Flame


----------



## Lurko (Mar 30, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Glewd and Flame


The Heart


----------



## Redline (Mar 30, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Glewd and Flame


----------



## Ren. (Mar 31, 2020)

Morning Zehaha!


----------



## DeVision (Mar 31, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Morning Zehaha!



Doog norming.. I'm sleepy that's why my grammar is off.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 31, 2020)

Seen on a facebook group:

Someone: any good horror movie to suggest?

Answer: The TV news.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Mar 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Doog norming.. I'm sleepy that's why my grammar is off.


We are gonna call you napper devision then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 31, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Seen on a facebook group:
> 
> Someone: any good horror movie to suggest?
> 
> Answer: The TV news.


The platform!
A must see


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Thanks to everyone's support, T.D.A Productions now has its first TV advert commercial! See below:
> 
> 
> @DeVision @Redline @Mariko @Flame @Gledinos @Nana @Alibaba Saluja @Patrick @Kinjin @Light D Lamperouge @Skylar @Nataly



@A Optimistic 



Nataly said:


> You need to consider having your own edit thread and keep renewing it with the updates so your edit videos are not lost and not only stored in the convo threads. It is very cool and funny and it is like your own piece of art.



Thread where though?  wouldn't really be relevant outside the OL


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 31, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu 

hey, doggo fan, what do you say about the following theory:

akainu founded the sword unit because he thinks the gorosei are full of shit. also he has a sword tattoo. the fight he had with kuzan - well, it was just for show. why's kuzan chilling with BB? well, because akainu actually recruited him into sword and sent him on a mission. fudjitora might me sword-adjacent because otherwise, he would have little reason to know what is going on in wano - yet he knows BM and kaido are about to join forces again. drake as a sword agent snooping around wano is a fact. so the intel may have travelled like this: drake>akainu>fudjitora. 

interesting detail: the gorosei blame akainu for losing a strong fighter (kuzan), going all 'it's your fault he's gone now!'. akainu is like, well, none of our business what he's doing in some hellhole since he's not with us anymore this attitude is kind of wtf for akainu.

what say you?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 31, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Shiba D. Inu
> 
> hey, doggo fan, what do you say about the following theory:
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



didnt read


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 31, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> didnt read



naww, c'mon now

it's a cool theory, makes akainu look all competent and enterprising and stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Mar 31, 2020)

girafarig said:


> naww, c'mon now
> 
> it's a cool theory, makes akainu look all competent and enterprising and stuff


You don't know he doesn't read that long of a text 
@Shiba D. Inu  :gitgud


----------



## Nataly (Mar 31, 2020)

@T.D.A Yes, in this section, kind of like your own mega-thread with the updates and edits, I think it would be great


----------



## Nataly (Mar 31, 2020)

I hope @Nana is doing good, I haven't seen her in some time


----------



## Soca (Mar 31, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @T.D.A Yes, in this section, kind of like your own mega-thread with the updates and edits, I think it would be great


Nah it's good enough in the convo thread.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 31, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I hope @Nana is doing good, I haven't seen her in some time



Is she on discord?


----------



## Irene (Mar 31, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Be glad you still can go out without an official permission. Even having a little walk recquires the paper, with the day and the hour (no more than 1km from your home and one hour max if you go shopping).


I told my mom I wanna go out for a walk but she won't let me


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 31, 2020)

A wild @Nana appears!


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 31, 2020)

Which character should I choose for my next avatar?

Vote now!


----------



## Irene (Mar 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> A wild @Nana appears!


I have some stuff to caught up to 

@Nataly saw your mention now, thx I am doing well just focusing on other stuff 



T.D.A said:


> Which character should I choose for my next avatar?
> 
> Vote now!


Kakashi


----------



## Soca (Mar 31, 2020)

Nana said:


> I told my mom I wanna go out for a walk but she won't let me


walk from the window to the wall


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Which character should I choose for my next avatar?
> 
> Vote now!


Aokiji.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Which character should I choose for my next avatar?
> 
> Vote now!



@Gledinos


----------



## Blade (Mar 31, 2020)

check the new anti-coronaBEERUS masks

they look so COOL


----------



## Irene (Mar 31, 2020)

Soca said:


> walk from the window to the wall


I am already bored of my 4 walls


----------



## Nataly (Mar 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Which character should I choose for my next avatar?
> 
> Vote now!


Apoo 


*Spoiler*: __ 



On a serious note, I don't think I've seen you with Crocodile avatar before, I think only DeVision has rocked it so far





Nana said:


> I have some stuff to caught up to
> 
> @Nataly saw your mention now, thx I am doing well just focusing on other stuff
> 
> ...


That's very good to hear, glad you are doing well


----------



## Irene (Mar 31, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I cannot believe I finished this piece today
> 
> Fanart of the Ghost Princess


Absolutely beautiful 

Wish I can draw like u

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 31, 2020)

Nataly said:


> On a serious note, I don't think I've seen you with Crocodile avatar before, I think only DeVision has rocked it so far


I was looking for a Croco avy. Do you have any good ones, perhaps?


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 31, 2020)

Why people hate on tiktok? I downloaded it this break and it seems fine. 

The thots and attention seekers are there as usual but besides that it seems just like fine. Don't get the hate tbh


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 31, 2020)

Crocodile ava, not a bad shout, stay tuned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 31, 2020)

Nana said:


> Absolutely beautiful
> 
> Wish I can draw like u


Thank you, Nana  and believe me this is still very beginner-like level 


Light D Lamperouge said:


> I was looking for a Croco avy. Do you have any good ones, perhaps?


Of course, he is one of the characters I like, let me see what I can do


----------



## Nataly (Mar 31, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> Why people hate on tiktok? I downloaded it this break and it seems fine.
> 
> The thots and attention seekers are there as usual but besides that it seems just like fine. Don't get the hate tbh


I downloaded it some time ago thinking maybe I will start making some funny videos but I don't seem to have a follow-up on that promise yet, TikTok itself seems OK.


----------



## Soca (Mar 31, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> Why people hate on tiktok? I downloaded it this break and it seems fine.
> 
> The thots and attention seekers are there as usual but besides that it seems just like fine. Don't get the hate tbh


It's really no different from vines tbh. Has equal amounts of pros and cons just like it


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 31, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Of course, he is one of the characters I like,


 




Nataly said:


> let me see what I can do


Thanks.


----------



## Redline (Mar 31, 2020)

That's the Zoro meme of when they tell him to go right and then  turn left lol


----------



## Soca (Mar 31, 2020)

*Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 15, Guests: 2)*

AYYY

It's supposed to be no more than 10 people in here!


----------



## Redline (Mar 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Which character should I choose for my next avatar?
> 
> Vote now!


Go for foxy! Or if you prefer ...Fujitora.. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 31, 2020)

Redline said:


> That's the Zoro meme of when then tell him to go right and then left lol


 



*Spoiler*: __ 






Joking btw lmao


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 31, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I downloaded it some time ago thinking maybe I will start making some funny videos but I don't seem to have a follow-up on that promise yet, TikTok itself seems OK.



Post time lapse/speed drawing. Many people seem to love stuff like that.

If not that just post some inane caption and act like a thot. People love that too


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Which character should I choose for my next avatar?
> 
> Vote now!


Law


----------



## Fel1x (Mar 31, 2020)

@T.D.A 
Kaido. the strongest being in shonens ever


----------



## Nataly (Mar 31, 2020)

Soca said:


> *Users Who Are Viewing This Thread (Users: 15, Guests: 2)*
> 
> AYYY
> 
> It's supposed to be no more than 10 people in here!


Is that the new rule!? 
How dare all those extra people!


Kamina. said:


> Post time lapse/speed drawing. Many people seem to love stuff like that.
> 
> If not that just post some inane caption and act like a thot. People love that too


You know I was thinking about posting drawing process or just some interesting dancing, not the stupid thot dancing though  
Or just short videos from trips and etc, I'll see


----------



## Nataly (Mar 31, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge I did some simple manipulation and went with the classic for the gif version
(This style is one of my favorites for OP characters)


----------



## Soca (Mar 31, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Is that the new rule!?
> How dare all those extra people!


We practice social distancing in here


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 31, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Light D Lamperouge I did some simple manipulation and went with the classic for the gif version
> (This style is one of my favorites for OP characters)


 


Can I save them for future use Nat?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 31, 2020)

croc could do with a bit more character development but boy is he stylish. best OP character design...


----------



## Soca (Mar 31, 2020)

girafarig said:


> croc could do with a bit more character development but boy is he stylish. best OP character design...


oh she'll get it alright 

don't you worry about that


----------



## Mariko (Mar 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Which character should I choose for my next avatar?
> 
> Vote now!



You mean from the same artist?


----------



## Mob (Mar 31, 2020)

Toth slayer Coby will go after Crocolina after he deals with Hancock


----------



## Nataly (Mar 31, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Can I save them for future use Nat?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Certainly, use them when you feel like it, Light


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 31, 2020)

Soca said:


> oh she'll get it alright
> 
> don't you worry about that



i don't mean the 'luffy, i'm your mother' kind, tho


----------



## Mariko (Mar 31, 2020)

Basically all around the globe:


----------



## Soca (Mar 31, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i don't mean the 'luffy, i'm your mother' kind, tho


but that's the best kind


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 31, 2020)

Soca said:


> but that's the best kind



lol. i used to have a pet theory about croc being WB's daughter, upset that daddy didn't take her to sail the seas with him, jealous of all the adopted 'sons'. i mean, it would have required WB to be a proper hypocrite and an asshole but, just think of the drama... anyway now we know whitey was part of WB's crew so it's not meant to be anyway. WB=best dad.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 31, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You mean from the same artist?



Na can be from wherever.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Na can be from wherever.



What about Roger, or Garp?

Ed: or Ryuuma if you find a good fanart.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 31, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I was looking for a Croco avy. Do you have any good ones, perhaps?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Redline (Mar 31, 2020)

Croco boy or croco girl ..that's the dilemma!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 31, 2020)

Nataly said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly, use them when you feel like it, Light




Thanks Nat. 


Thanks brah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Mar 31, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu :gitgud


----------



## Redline (Mar 31, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Thanks Nat.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks brah.


What about this one light!?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 31, 2020)

Redline said:


> What about this one light!?


It's great as well. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 31, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Shiba D. Inu :gitgud


Do you get any money for the advertisement? XD


----------



## Redline (Mar 31, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Basically all around the globe:


Fuck the system! I wish we would get a freaking meteorite right now!


----------



## Flame (Mar 31, 2020)

Nataly said:


> On a serious note, I don't think I've seen you with Crocodile avatar before, *I think only DeVision has rocked it so far*
> 
> That's very good to hear, glad you are doing well


they don't call me 'la flame of the 1000 avys' for no reason. if it's avy worthy, i wore it 



Kamina. said:


> Why people hate on tiktok? I downloaded it this break and it seems fine.
> 
> The thots and attention seekers are there as usual but besides that it seems just like fine. Don't get the hate tbh


if it's popular among kids nowadays it's automatically =bad for a lot of people for some reason

it's a good app, tho kids sometimes make dumb challenges through it which puts their life in danger. there was one not long ago



Ren. said:


> @Shiba D. Inu :gitgud


u2 + mw = best nfs


----------



## DeVision (Mar 31, 2020)

Flame said:


> they don't call me 'la flame of the 1000 avys' for no reason. if it's avy worthy, i wore it



I see my name.


----------



## Flame (Mar 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I see my name.


you mostly wear one piece avys and change like twice a month. get on my level


----------



## Redline (Mar 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I see my name.


Yeah.. Napping Devision


----------



## Redline (Mar 31, 2020)

Let me get on page 100!  Another couple of days and the top contributor spot is mine, for all I care lol


----------



## DeVision (Mar 31, 2020)

Flame said:


> you mostly wear one piece avys and change like twice a month. get on my level



I didn't see you with a Croc ava. I wore it multiple times. (until I saw that BS yaoi with Doffy)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Mar 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I didn't see you with a Croc ava. I wore it multiple times. (until I saw that BS yaoi with Doffy)


what kinda avys you look for


----------



## Redline (Mar 31, 2020)

Flame said:


> what kinda avys you look for


Flame do you know you and gleeeeennnnnn were on some brand new tda production?... Tell him to come back and be free, he told me he wants to leave NF for good


----------



## Nataly (Mar 31, 2020)

Flame said:


> they don't call me 'la flame of the 1000 avys' for no reason. if it's avy worthy, i wore it
> 
> 
> if it's popular among kids nowadays it's automatically =bad for a lot of people for some reason
> ...


oh my God, I cannot believe I didn't mention Flame's love for constant avy changing 
Avy changing team


----------



## Redline (Mar 31, 2020)

Nataly said:


> oh my God, I cannot believe I didn't mention Flame's love for constant avy changing
> Avy changing team


Yep..why always keep the same avy ..and Sig...?
There is no point or fun by doing that..imo


----------



## Nataly (Mar 31, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yep..why always keep the same avy ..and Sig...?
> There is no point or fun by doing that..imo


As they say, variety is the spice of life


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 31, 2020)

Maybe I should bring back the avatar of me in a hoodie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 31, 2020)

Nataly said:


> As they say, variety is the spice of life


Indeed my darling .. Indeed


----------



## Redline (Mar 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Maybe I should bring back the avatar of me in a hoodie


So no Foxy or Fuji? ....what a pity
Ps ..here we are!


----------



## Nataly (Mar 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Maybe I should bring back the avatar of me in a hoodie


I remember that one.
Also I wish you would do 'Draw A User How You See It', you've done that before and it was very interesting and good. 


Redline said:


> Indeed my darling .. Indeed


I associate users with their avatars mostly, but I think it is standard. 
You are associated with Oden, T.D.A. - with Zoro, Flame - Goku Black or Travis Scott, DeVision - Crocodile, Light - Mihawk, Gledania - Bepo (that's classic, of course), to say the least.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Mar 31, 2020)

i think redline kind of IS like oden. sometimes utterly  but kind of... never malevolent.

edit: i mean it in a good way


----------



## Flame (Mar 31, 2020)

Redline said:


> Flame do you know you and gleeeeennnnnn were on some brand new tda production?... Tell him to come back and be free, he told me he wants to leave NF for good


who wants to? gled? 



Nataly said:


> I remember that one.
> Also I wish you would do 'Draw A User How You See It', you've done that before and it was very interesting and good.
> 
> I associate users with their avatars mostly, but I think it is standard.
> You are associated with Oden, T.D.A. - with Zoro, Flame - Goku Black or Travis Scott, DeVision - Crocodile, Light - Mihawk, Gledania - Bepo (that's classic, of course), to say the least.


goku black  

i haven't even noticed i actually wore him the most lol. cool of you to notice, i sure wouldn't have 

i would also say dev is associated with classic movies. he wore a lot iirc

not sure what you associate with tho. i think i had an idea but i forgot. i wonder

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Mar 31, 2020)

Flame said:


> i would also say dev is associated with classic movies. he wore a lot iirc



Movies (godfather, old Joker-jack nicholson), Rihanna (  ), OP chars and OPM chars.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 31, 2020)

90s pop


----------



## Flame (Mar 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Movies (godfather, old Joker-jack nicholson), Rihanna (  ), OP chars and OPM chars.


how could i forget riri


----------



## DeVision (Mar 31, 2020)

Flame said:


> how could i forget riri



I mean, really.. :/


----------



## Redline (Mar 31, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i think redline kind of IS like oden. sometimes utterly  but kind of... never malevolent.
> 
> edit: i mean it in a good way


And so be it! Oden will come back


----------



## Redline (Mar 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Movies (godfather, old Joker-jack nicholson), Rihanna (  ), OP chars and OPM chars.


Did I tell you I met Rihanna right? But I haven't speak with her and neither served her..too bad otherwise I would have left under the coffee my english mobile number just in case lul..you never know, anything can happen when less you expect
Anyway..she probably wouldn't have give two shit about an handsome Italian waiter...sad but true


----------



## Redline (Mar 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> 90s pop


Gosh..here I thought it was another one of your productions


----------



## Redline (Mar 31, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I remember that one.
> Also I wish you would do 'Draw A User How You See It', you've done that before and it was very interesting and good.
> 
> I associate users with their avatars mostly, but I think it is standard.
> You are associated with Oden, T.D.A. - with Zoro, Flame - Goku Black or Travis Scott, DeVision - Crocodile, Light - Mihawk, Gledania - Bepo (that's classic, of course), to say the least.





girafarig said:


> i think redline kind of IS like oden. sometimes utterly  but kind of... never malevolent.
> 
> edit: i mean it in a good way


Back to my real self as requested my ladies

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mariko (Mar 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Maybe I should bring back the avatar of me in a hoodie





Too bad I don't have the version you fixed (the eyes)


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 31, 2020)

@Redline Who's your favourite OL girl?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline Who's your favourite OL girl?


@SHEzoro  I heard she was nice, don't you agree Red?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 31, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @SHEzoro  I heard she was nice, don't you agree Red?


----------



## Redline (Mar 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline Who's your favourite OL girl?


It depends TD...either on my mood or becouse of the precise moment, but I don't think I know them all that well anyhow,  some are way different then others but that's the beauty of this world, we as mens can be really different from each other too but everyone is special in his own terms imo...
If I should give you some preferences I would go for....
And you ..who is you favourite ol girl? 
Tell me if you have any..I might..lol


----------



## Nataly (Mar 31, 2020)

Flame said:


> who wants to? gled?
> 
> 
> goku black
> ...


I don't know why, but that is what comes to my mind first, I remember those fantastic avatars. 
Yes, that is true, Godfather!


T.D.A said:


> 90s pop


Funny you bring it up, I have been listening to this lately and I know that's laughable 


Redline said:


> Back to my real self as requested my ladies


Now it feels more like you, lion of lernia


----------



## DeVision (Mar 31, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Too bad I don't have the version you fixed (the eyes)



The next @T.D.A leak.

@Mariko x @T.D.A


----------



## Ren. (Mar 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> The next @T.D.A leak.
> 
> @Mariko x @T.D.A

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Mar 31, 2020)

Quick fix lol @Mariko

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Mar 31, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I don't know why, but that is what comes to my mind first, I remember those fantastic avatars.
> Yes, that is true, Godfather!
> 
> Funny you bring it up, I have been listening to this lately and I know that's laughable
> ...



I know some blondes, you are not the only one in here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 31, 2020)

Don't be jelly. It's canon.


----------



## Redline (Mar 31, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @SHEzoro  I heard she was nice, don't you agree Red?


Well if Zoro was a Zora she would be my favourite strawhat no doubt lol..but she should kinda look like this

Or this


----------



## Irene (Mar 31, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I remember that one.
> Also I wish you would do 'Draw A User How You See It', you've done that before and it was very interesting and good.
> 
> I associate users with their avatars mostly, but I think it is standard.
> You are associated with Oden, T.D.A. - with Zoro, Flame - Goku Black or Travis Scott, DeVision - Crocodile, Light - Mihawk, Gledania - Bepo (that's classic, of course), to say the least.


There was a template for draw yourself on the alley maybe u can use it to draw others

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Mar 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't be jelly. It's canon.


But I am


----------



## Ren. (Mar 31, 2020)

@Lurker


----------



## Lurko (Mar 31, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Lurker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Mar 31, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I don't know why, but that is what comes to my mind first, I remember those fantastic avatars.
> Yes, that is true, Godfather!
> 
> Funny you bring it up, I have been listening to this lately and I know that's laughable
> ...



Backstreet Boys recently recorded this. During these Corona times, bought back fond memories of 90s childhood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Mar 31, 2020)

Redline said:


> Well if Zoro was a Zora she would be my favourite strawhat no doubt lol..but she should kinda look like this
> 
> Or this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 31, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I don't know why, but that is what comes to my mind first, I remember those fantastic avatars.
> Yes, that is true, Godfather!
> 
> Funny you bring it up, I have been listening to this lately and I know that's laughable
> ...


Glad to hear that..
And yep...about the godfather vision, that is why I used to call him Don, I still do sometimes, but  I think he got upset becouse of something which I don't know, or simply he just had enough lol..
Now he just avoid answer to anything lmaoo Dooonnnn!!! Eheheh


----------



## Ren. (Mar 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 31, 2020)

Redline said:


> Glad to hear that..
> And yep...about the godfather vision, that is why I used to call him Don, I still do sometimes, but  I think he got upset becouse of something which I don't know, or simply he just had enough lol..
> Now he just avoid answer to anything lmaoo Dooonnnn!!! Eheheh




Why are you upset with Redline @DeVision lol


----------



## Mariko (Mar 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Quick fix lol @Mariko



Quick fix -2020 update

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Mar 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Nataly (Mar 31, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I know some blondes, you are not the only one in here


All this time I thought I was the only blondie, 
The truth can be harsh soemtimes 


Nana said:


> There was a template for draw yourself on the alley maybe u can use it to draw others


I had an idea for the future to draw convo participants (with a twist), but I am saving it for when I get better.


Ren. said:


> @Lurker


The nostalgia s too strong here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Mar 31, 2020)

@Redline

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Mar 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Mar 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Why are you upset with Redline @DeVision lol



I don't get upset. XD


----------



## Lurko (Mar 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I don't get upset. XD


----------



## Redline (Mar 31, 2020)

Godzilla?
Eminem?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 31, 2020)

Redline said:


> Godzilla?
> Eminem?


----------



## Mariko (Mar 31, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Quick fix -2020 update



I forgot some color...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Mar 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


>



What?


----------



## Redline (Mar 31, 2020)

Well done Mariko ..not a bad hand, brava


----------



## Mariko (Mar 31, 2020)

Redline said:


> Well done Mariko ..not a bad hand, brava



Thanks bro.

I'm a total noob with photoshop, but thanks.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 31, 2020)

Redline said:


> Well done Mariko ..not a bad hand, brava


Not a bad hand he says... lewd dog


----------



## Lurko (Mar 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What?


I'm just joking.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 31, 2020)

@dergeist come here bro:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Mar 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Backstreet Boys recently recorded this. During these Corona times, bought back fond memories of 90s childhood.



My babies 

Ouch Brian. Age is so unforgiving


----------



## dergeist (Mar 31, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @dergeist come here bro:



I am here and returnig the gift, lol goes into the battle at 1:05

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Mar 31, 2020)

dergeist said:


> I am here and returnig the gift, lol goes into the battle at 1:05


Holy shit what I found:

I am going to bash my head vs a hard place

This is so to your taste @T.D.A 

Fucking feminism 

Pure garbage


----------



## Mariko (Mar 31, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I forgot some color...



Ok last try.

(Just having fun trying to improve my skills, sorry if I spam that shit fams)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 31, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Holy shit what I found:
> 
> I am going to bash my head vs a hard place
> 
> ...


I know.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Mar 31, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


The emotions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


> The emotions.





Light D Lamperouge said:


>


And the man who inspired this child

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 31, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Holy shit what I found:
> 
> I am going to bash my head vs a hard place
> 
> ...


 
What's this got to do with feminism and also to do with me?


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 31, 2020)

@Mariko new ava

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Mar 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Mariko new ava





:blu

Can't rep, but that's an honor.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Mariko new ava



Why is the beard a bit red?

Are you a Shanks fan in disguise?


----------



## Lurko (Mar 31, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Why is the beard a bit red?
> 
> Are you a Shanks fan in disguise?


Golden snitch for the win.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 31, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Why is the beard a bit red?
> 
> Are you a Shanks fan in disguise?



Some of my beard hair is naturally brownish, there's also some white lol but I'm hoping to dye those soon


----------



## Mariko (Mar 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Some of my beard hair is naturally brownish, there's also some white lol but I'm hoping to dye those soon



Nah, admit you're on the Shanks wagon boy. 

You always pretended to be a Zoro fan to hide your true faction.

You now can make your coming out! 

Don't worry, we're a legion.


----------



## Redline (Mar 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Golden snitch for the win.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Mar 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Some of my beard hair is naturally brownish, there's also some white lol but I'm hoping to dye those soon



White beard/hears are generally related to stress/anxiousness.

Look our prime minister:


----------



## Nataly (Mar 31, 2020)

Nana is Oreki now


----------



## Oreki (Mar 31, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Nana is Oreki now


Yes, we kind of happen to swap our usernames


----------



## Lurko (Mar 31, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Yes, we kind of happen to swap our usernames


I like Nana better.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 31, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Yes, we kind of happen to swap our usernames


I am totally confused now.
Is this an optical illusion or am I dreaming


----------



## Skylar (Mar 31, 2020)

Looks like Law is doing Shambles in the convo


----------



## MO (Mar 31, 2020)

Mariko said:


> White beard/hears are generally related to stress/anxiousness.
> 
> Look our prime minister:


Yall got a new prime minister?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 1, 2020)

You scream gay with this lol.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Patrick (Apr 1, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> What's this got to do with feminism and also to do with me?



Watched the 3 min vid and now I'm also really curious what the link with feminism is.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Watched the 3 min vid and now I'm also really curious what the link with feminism is.


Might want to do more research then and look at the producer mannerisms and behaviors


----------



## Gledania (Apr 1, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Might want to do more research then and look at the producer mannerisms and behaviors



Exept the animation you have shown have little to nothing to do with feminism...
It's just look ridiculous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Exept the animation you have shown have little to nothing to do with feminism...
> It's just look ridiculous.


Shhh I am having a plan now


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 1, 2020)

I swear the Animal kingdoms created the new Coronavirus so that they can take back their land:


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 1, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You scream gay with this lol.


Maru


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Maru


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 1, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Exept the animation you have shown have little to nothing to do with feminism...
> It's just look ridiculous.


 you stole Pimp's avatar?

And @Mariko is back to her (best) OG nick!


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

@GANDO  this is amusing:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 1, 2020)

Usually most crowded street where I live... It's like a post-apocalyptic movie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm here to announce that a second event will happen after the Covid 19. It will probably take up to 2 years to happen after this virus but my guess is it will happen sooner than later.

Have a nice day


----------



## Mariko (Apr 1, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm here to announce that a second event will happen after the Covid 19. It will probably take up to 2 years to happen after this virus but my guess is it will happen sooner than later.
> 
> Have a nice day



Like the end of act 3?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 1, 2020)

This video is good


----------



## Soca (Apr 1, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm here to announce that a second event will happen after the Covid 19. It will probably take up to 2 years to happen after this virus but my guess is it will happen sooner than later.
> 
> Have a nice day


As long as cyberpunk releases before it


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

@Lurker and @DeVision


Not a feminist animation:


Soca said:


> As long as cyberpunk releases before it


Knock on wood for that:
21 Dec, 2019 Cyberpunk 2077 Gift/Guest Pass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Like the end of act 3?


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

Oda o yeah in 5 years.

But the quirk is that those are Oda years.


----------



## Irene (Apr 1, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm here to announce that a second event will happen after the Covid 19. It will probably take up to 2 years to happen after this virus but my guess is it will happen sooner than later.
> 
> Have a nice day


Aliens gonna finally invade us ?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 1, 2020)

Nana said:


> Aliens gonna finally invade us ?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 1, 2020)

Nana said:


> Aliens gonna finally invade us ?



There are people who say that and some say they talk to those aliens


----------



## Mariko (Apr 1, 2020)

You racist!

Ok I loled.

Am I racist? 

Ah fuck.


----------



## Irene (Apr 1, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> There are people who say that and some say they talk to those aliens


Idc I just want them to take me to Venus to live there 

I am done with humanity


----------



## Soca (Apr 1, 2020)

@Gledinos I finished the main and heart of stone stories on witcher

What leevel should you be on before starting wine and blood?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 1, 2020)

Nana said:


> Idc I just want them to take me to Venus to live there
> 
> I am done with humanity



Poor humanity.

Such troubled children


----------



## Gledania (Apr 1, 2020)

Soca said:


> @Gledinos I finished the main and heart of stone stories on witcher
> 
> What leevel should you be on before starting wine and blood?




I think I was lvl 38 when I started B and wine, but level 34 should be fine


Who did you chose in the end ?

Triss or Yennefer ?


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

Soca said:


> @Gledinos I finished the main and heart of stone stories on witcher
> 
> What leevel should you be on before starting wine and blood?


This level:



Will this be enough @Gledinos ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Apr 1, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Lurker and @DeVision
> 
> 
> Not a feminist animation:
> ...



I saw this. It was shown to Eminem. He loved it, and the guy who made the video will have a chance to work one of his next music videos.


----------



## Soca (Apr 1, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I think I was lvl 38 when I started B and wine, but level 34 should be fine



ok I'm almost level 40 so I guess I'm good enough. Right now Im just hunting down all the monster nests n bandit camps that I left out. Hording a bunch of new ability points too.




> Who did you chose in the end ? Triss or Yennefer ?


Yennefer but to be honest I hate both of them. I wanted Cerys an Craite.



Ren. said:


> This level:
> 
> 
> 
> Will this be enough @Gledinos ?


I play on ps4 guy


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

Soca said:


> I play on ps4 guy


Buy a PC 


Soca said:


> Yennefer but to be honest I hate both of them. I wanted Cerys an Craite.


On this save I did both aka none ...


----------



## Soca (Apr 1, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Buy a PC


It's none essential 



Ren. said:


> On this save I did both aka none ...


You greedy hoe


----------



## Oreki (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Apr 1, 2020)

Soca said:


> @Gledinos I finished the main and heart of stone stories on witcher
> 
> What leevel should you be on before starting wine and blood?



Why are you so late playing popular games


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 1, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I think I was lvl 38 when I started B and wine, but level 34 should be fine
> 
> 
> Who did you chose in the end ?
> ...



Yennefer always. but both good options lol


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I like Nana better.


No.nana means....


----------



## Gledania (Apr 1, 2020)

Soca said:


> Yennefer but to be honest I hate both of them. I wanted Cerys an Craite.


Wait wut ? How can someone hate Triss ?

You ended the gaunter O'd'im quest ? Did you try to band the Shani ?


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 1, 2020)

@DeVision are you still working or at home?


----------



## Gledania (Apr 1, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Yennefer always. but both good options lol



Don't know why but yen seemed like too much "bitchy" to me , like complaining over nothing , being mean for no reason ...


----------



## Oreki (Apr 1, 2020)

Nana said:


> Idc I just want them to take me to Venus to live there
> 
> I am done with humanity


Proxima Centauri b has the highest chances of humanity to survive and it is located 40 trillion km far.. I don't think you wanna take your chance there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Don't know why but yen seemed like too much "bitchy" to me , like complaining over nothing , being mean for no reason ...


That is her character, LOL!


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Yennefer always. but both good options lol


Yeah I agree..I love the Witcher game but never play the two expansion, are they good?


----------



## Irene (Apr 1, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Proxima Centauri b has the highest chances of humanity to survive and it is located 40 trillion km far.. I don't think you wanna take your chance there


 

Lol tbh as a big fan of fantasy and a dreamer life on earth had always been too boring for me 
Exploring life on places like space or ocean sounds much more exciting


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Don't know why but yen seemed like too much "bitchy" to me , like complaining over nothing , being mean for no reason ...


Yen is the one with black hair right?.. she is the right one for Gerald .imo but I did try them all , just to see what happens


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

Nana said:


> Lol tbh as a big fan of fantasy and a dreamer life on earth had always been too boring for me
> Exploring life on places like space or ocean sounds much more exciting


Expecially becouse most of it is still undiscovered lol Nano... Get a ladder... Eheheh


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> Expecially becouse most of it is still undiscovered lol Nano... Get a ladder... Eheheh


>Nano




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 1, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> >Nano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oreki (Apr 1, 2020)

Nana said:


> Lol tbh as a big fan of fantasy and a dreamer life on earth had always been too boring for me
> Exploring life on places like space or ocean sounds much more exciting


Expect you will die with old age before even covering 1% of the distance. Not a good deal to be honest. Even for adventure we need far superior technology lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Apr 1, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision are you still working or at home?



Currently at work.
I work on mon, wed and thu.


----------



## Irene (Apr 1, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Expect you will die with old age before even covering 1% of the distance. Not a good deal to be honest. Even for adventure we need far superior technology lol


The ocean isn't far tho ...

Make it happen


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 1, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Don't know why but yen seemed like too much "bitchy" to me , like complaining over nothing , being mean for no reason ...



What do you expect from Witches lol



Ren. said:


> That is her character, LOL!



Both are good


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> >Nano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Both are good


I know, this is why I banged them both!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Apr 1, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Why are you so late playing popular games



I said before that the whole renaissance theme stuff was never my vibe and since a lot of the popular games focus on that shit then I stayed away from them. Same goes for zombie stuff. But since I have nothing else to do I got no choice but to buy out all these "popular" games. It's been fun tho so I won't hate as much but I'm desperate for cyberpunk. Least that game I can make my character black.



Gledinos said:


> Wait wut ? How can someone hate Triss ?







> You ended the gaunter O'd'im quest ?



I did. I did the 2 endings to see which was best and I chose to continue after getting rid of O'dim and getting the Iris sword. The first ending where he took the dudes soul and gave me the 5 choices I took the saddle for roach but it got boring lol



> Did you try to band the Shani ?



It happened but I didn't like her either.


----------



## Potato Salad (Apr 1, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @GANDO  this is amusing:


Lmaoo

The middle middle middle middle


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

Soca said:


> I did. I did the 2 endings to see which was best and I chose to continue after getting rid of O'dim and getting the Iris sword. The first ending where he took the dudes soul and gave me the 5 choices I took the saddle for roach but it got boring lol


----------



## Skylar (Apr 1, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Proxima Centauri b has the highest chances of humanity to survive and it is located 40 trillion km far.. I don't think you wanna take your chance there



I can’t wait for interstellar travel to be possible for humans 

I support the theory that life on Mars might be possible once the sun becomes a Red Giant.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Apr 1, 2020)

Is this something you get in wine and blood?


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

Soca said:


> Is this something you get in wine and blood?


*Aerondight* can now be regained by completing the quest  in the second expansion for .

The secondary quest can only be started if you have completed quests which encompass all . If you have not completed a quest covering that value, you will be told which chivalric value you are missing.

After Geralt completes the 's tasks and defeats him in a trial of combat, he'll disappear into the lake and reappear as the Lady of the Lake, who will then give Geralt Aerondight.

This is one of the only known pieces of equipment whose strength grows with use, and therefore can remain useful throughout a vast number of levels and possibly even a . It starts out with no slots but can have up to 3 added to it, therefore allowing  to be set into it. When you kill an enemy when it is fully charged its damage increases by 2.

If found it by accident


----------



## Potato Salad (Apr 1, 2020)

Masaka

@Nana   when did u like susuke?


----------



## Irene (Apr 1, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Masaka
> 
> @Nana   when did u like susuke?


You were expecting Nana 






but it was me Oreki ..


----------



## Kamina. (Apr 1, 2020)

is this site super slow these days or is it just me


----------



## Potato Salad (Apr 1, 2020)

Nana said:


> You were expecting Nana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Horrry    shituu




Nana using a Jojo refrence i must be dreamin :0


----------



## Soca (Apr 1, 2020)

Ren. said:


> *Aerondight* can now be regained by completing the quest  in the second expansion for .
> 
> The secondary quest can only be started if you have completed quests which encompass all . If you have not completed a quest covering that value, you will be told which chivalric value you are missing.
> 
> ...


Now i gotta look for this thing 

bah


----------



## Potato Salad (Apr 1, 2020)

@Oreki  weeb phase i see


----------



## Oreki (Apr 1, 2020)

Nana said:


> The ocean isn't far tho ...
> 
> Make it happen


I am going back to being pure Oreki 



Skylar said:


> I can’t wait for interstellar travel to be possible for humans
> 
> I support the theory that life on Mars might be possible once the sun becomes a Red Giant.


It's not confirmed but astrobiologists find out that mars 4 billion years ago were quite habitable or even better than earth. So one said if mars had a life once then it still has just matter of time lol


----------



## Oreki (Apr 1, 2020)

GANDO said:


> @Oreki  weeb phase i see


No... I am just being skeptical lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

Soca said:


> Now i gotta look for this thing
> 
> bah




Still need to make them all Legendary GM level in NG+!


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 1, 2020)

Skylar said:


> I can’t wait for interstellar travel to be possible for humans
> 
> I support the theory that life on Mars might be possible once the sun becomes a Red Giant.


Wouldn't all the inner planets be gone then, Mars included?


----------



## Oreki (Apr 1, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> is this site super slow these days or is it just me


Same for me... it's working slow these past days


----------



## Irene (Apr 1, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Horrry    shituu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have always been a cool guy


----------



## Oreki (Apr 1, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> Wouldn't all the inner planets be gone then, Mars included?


Pretty much since the gravity of the Sun keeps the planets in their orbits.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 1, 2020)

It looks like @MaruUchiha drew the cover


----------



## Irene (Apr 1, 2020)

Correct me if I am wrong

Isn't what makes a planet habitable is having waters ?? 

I think I read before Mars had water 

So I think it is the most logical option outside of earth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Apr 1, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Still need to make them all Legendary GM level in NG+!


All in due time

Learned something new today tho. Apparently when you steal in front of these level 50 something guards and you miraculously beat them you can't loot their shit. They just get back up and go to their posts


----------



## Potato Salad (Apr 1, 2020)

Btw guys ToG anime first ep is airing today, get hyped!


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

Soca said:


> All in due time
> 
> Learned something new today tho. Apparently when you steal in front of these level 50 something guards and you miraculously beat them you can't loot their shit. They just get back up and go to their posts


All that you see was done in Death March from lv 1 to 53 Zehaha.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

Nana said:


> Isn't what makes a planet habitable is having waters ??
> 
> I think I read before Mars had water


Atmosphere and water!

Both are interlinked if you have liquid weather you usually have a breathable atmosphere!

After all water is HOH and you need O2 for breathable air!


BlueDemon said:


> Wouldn't all the inner planets be gone then, Mars included?


That it 3B away LOL and all the planets including ours will be gone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Apr 1, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Atmosphere and water!
> 
> Both are interlinked if you have liquid weather you usually have a breathable atmosphere!
> 
> ...


We also need CO2 and H2O for the process of photosynthesis that builds food for life


----------



## Gledania (Apr 1, 2020)

@Soca witch spell are you using more often ?
I spam that orange barrer spell (At some point I used only that one).

Without it I think I would have dropped the game


----------



## Irene (Apr 1, 2020)

Also we need Red Velvet on Mars or we can't live


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 1, 2020)

@Gledinos aren't you a bit too young for the Witcher?


----------



## Gledania (Apr 1, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledinos aren't you a bit too young for the Witcher?



Aren't you too old for this forum ?


----------



## Soca (Apr 1, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Soca witch spell are you using more often ?I spam that orange barrer spell (At some point I used only that one).



Same actually 

I prefer the type he uses to guard his body tho not the extended barrier type because in that one you can't attack. I also like using igni, the fire spell. But now that I'm at a higher level I'm experimenting with all of them. Currently I'm maining the yrden glyphs and aard shockwave. When I'm done I'll remove all the points again and power up the axii spell.


> Without it I think I would have dropped the game


Yea it's definitely one of the most essential things you need in this game.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 1, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It looks like @MaruUchiha drew the cover
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Dang son 

These noobs not knowing the spell names


----------



## Skylar (Apr 1, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I am going back to being pure Oreki
> 
> 
> It's not confirmed but astrobiologists find out that mars 4 billion years ago were quite habitable or even better than earth. So one said if mars had a life once then it still has just matter of time lol



Ohh yeah! I read about that. They even found something they assumed as frozen water iirc. Cheers to mars




BlueDemon said:


> Wouldn't all the inner planets be gone then, Mars included?



The Red Giant expansion is confirmed to absorb Mercury and Venus. Earth is still debatable but in all the models, they predict it’ll be up to earth in the worst case scenario. If that’s the case, Mars’s climate will drastically change. It’ll become warmer and more adequate for holding life


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 1, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Aren't you too old for this forum ?



Average demographic age of this forum is 25-35, so no


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 1, 2020)

One day @Gledinos will attempt to kill me


----------



## Gledania (Apr 1, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> One day @Gledinos will attempt to kill me



Before that day your fake news will kill us all.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 1, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Average demographic age of this forum is 25-35, so no



Gen Y rules this forum and made it famous.

Gen Z just ruins it.


----------



## Irene (Apr 1, 2020)

As someone born in the last century I don't accept being grouped with the 2000s kids


----------



## Mariko (Apr 1, 2020)

Nana said:


> As someone born in the last century I don't accept being grouped with the 2000s kids



I'm borned in 1999,99


----------



## Gledania (Apr 1, 2020)

Nana said:


> As someone born in the last century I don't accept being grouped with the 2000s kids



Wait ...

Nana ????

I thought you were Oreki.



Sasuke


----------



## Gledania (Apr 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'm borned in 1999,99



Chui né en 1587.

And I still got their mindset


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> Wouldn't all the inner planets be gone then, Mars included?





Soca said:


> Same actually
> 
> I prefer the type he uses to guard his body tho not the extended barrier type because in that one you can't attack. I also like using igni, the fire spell. But now that I'm at a higher level I'm experimenting with all of them. Currently I'm maining the yrden glyphs and aard shockwave. When I'm done I'll remove all the points again and power up the axii spell.
> 
> Yea it's definitely one of the most essential things you need in this game.


Ok, let me be blunt.

You guys are filthy casuals!


----------



## Oreki (Apr 1, 2020)

Those who born in the 2000s are not kids anymore


----------



## Oreki (Apr 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'm borned in 1999,99


I am pretty sure that's a fake news


----------



## Mariko (Apr 1, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Those who born in the 2000s are not kids anymore



Yes you are.

Kiddos.


----------



## Soca (Apr 1, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Ok, let me be blunt.
> 
> You guys are filthy casuals!


kiss
my
black
ass


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

Soca said:


> kiss
> my
> black
> ass





Death march, no orange thing needed 

@Soca  a hint for you, these guys will respawn and they will drop weapons that can be sold for lots of money!


----------



## Mariko (Apr 1, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I am pretty sure that's a fake news



I'm borned the 12-31-1999 at 11:59:59 PM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Apr 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Yes you are.
> 
> Kiddos.


I'll be an adult this month... also this generation does indeed different than the last lol


----------



## Oreki (Apr 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'm borned the 12-31-1999 at 11:59:59 PM


So according to my time you born in 2000s


----------



## Irene (Apr 1, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Wait ...
> 
> Nana ????
> 
> ...


Surprise .!!


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 1, 2020)

@Gledinos been sending nudes to the wrong person i.e sending to Oreki smh. Feds about to bust his ass


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

Oreki said:


> So according to my time you born in 2000s


Nana enough


----------



## DeVision (Apr 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'm borned in 1999,99





Mariko said:


> I'm borned the 12-31-1999 at 11:59:59 PM



Gled, is that you?


----------



## Gledania (Apr 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Gled, is that you?



I thought she was joking


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

Nana said:


> As someone born in the last century I don't accept being grouped with the 2000s kids


Yeah the 2000 gen it's a tricky one...there all grown with their mobile phones and they don't know how to play in the streets...,not to mention other several things, but we can't blame them ..they just born in a shitty era


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I'll be an adult this month... also this generation does indeed different than the last lol


New gen know a lot about hiteck and pc stuff, but they know shit about many other things who were better or rather let's say more practical...for instead .new gen kids can't look each other straight into their eyes and socialize outside the internet world...they all act cool and funny behind a screen but they are shy as pussycat when they are into the real world...
It is a lot easier been cool and funny behind a screen then in a  real life situation.bit like I said ,we can't really blame them.if I would have born after the 2000 most probably I would have end up been the same


----------



## Soca (Apr 1, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Death march, no orange thing needed
> 
> @Soca  a hint for you, these guys will respawn and they will drop weapons that can be sold for lots of money!


I'll ge there eventually


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> New gen know a lot about hiteck and pc stuff,


Do I look like I was born in 2000?


----------



## Gledania (Apr 1, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Do I look like I was born in 2000?



Yes


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Do I look like I was born in 2000?


Dunno..I don't think so.. were you?
It's just a general talk , there are always some exceptions..thanks to their parents or experience I suppose
There are plenty of kid who doesn't know who Nirvana , AC DC , Doors , iron maiden, are!? That's terribly sad but that's the way it is...they know trap music now lmaooo, one of worst musical genre of the last 50 years or so lol


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

Look kid in Italy listen to this shit!
If I  will ever meet him on the streets I will slap his face right away, but still , teen likes this dumb music, becouse they are dumb too
If I was his father I would be ashamed, but he wouldn't have turn like this becouse I would have kick his ass ...
Does he look scary?! Lol..i piss on him


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> Look kid in Italy listen to this shit!
> If I  will ever meet him on the streets I will slap his face right away, but still , teen likes this dumb music, becouse they are dumb too


Leave only the negative and the song is much better!

I prefer this :

I know a lot about PC's in general and tech Zehaha!


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Leave only the negative and the song is much better!
> 
> I prefer this :
> 
> I know a lot about PC's in general and tech Zehaha!


That is not music and neither a song


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> That is not music and neither a song


The negative is music


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 1, 2020)

@Redline asks @DeVision for a favour (The Godfather version):


@Oreki @Mariko @Nataly @Nana @Etherborn @Patrick @Soca @Flame @Skylar

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kishido (Apr 1, 2020)

Is @Gledinos s the real Pimp of Pimps?

If yes has you given up on MF finally


----------



## Oreki (Apr 1, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline asks @DeVision for a favour (The Godfather version):
> 
> 
> @Oreki @Mariko @Nataly @Nana @Etherborn @Patrick @Soca @Flame @Skylar


Not working for me


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 1, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Not working for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 1, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline asks @DeVision for a favour (The Godfather version):
> 
> 
> @Oreki @Mariko @Nataly @Nana @Etherborn @Patrick @Soca @Flame @Skylar



LMFAO!
The Godfather has so much potential for this productions. 
You're so creative damnit. XD


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

Use this one TD!
I am the young De niro and Don is the Don
This is more realistic...let me tell ya ... eheheh


----------



## Oreki (Apr 1, 2020)

Site was not working for me had to use VPN lol


----------



## Irene (Apr 1, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline asks @DeVision for a favour (The Godfather version):
> 
> 
> @Oreki @Mariko @Nataly @Nana @Etherborn @Patrick @Soca @Flame @Skylar


Lmaoo u keep doing great stuff 

Idk why at the end I expected some action involved (didn't watch the movie before)


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

Nana said:


> Lmaoo u keep doing great stuff
> 
> Idk why at the end I expected some action involved (didn't watch the movie before)


You didn't!? Come on..you gotta watch them asap...you have a nice movie night ahead of you then.
I can confirm cosa nostra( our thing) started that way but it is not like this anymore
Whoever is not Italian can't really understand what mafia means becouse you only know those movies


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

Natalie is already one of Oden admirer by the way..no need to ask Don vision that favour lol..but ok..I will play along with the joke ...xd


----------



## Irene (Apr 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> You didn't!? Come on..you gotta watch them asap...you have a nice movie night ahead of you then.
> I can confirm cosa nostra( our thing) started that way but it is not like this anymore
> Whoever is not Italian can't really understand what mafia means becouse you only know those movies


I understand mafia the game tho  

but there is 3 movies which to watch ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

Nana said:


> I understand mafia the game tho
> 
> but there is 3 movies which to watch ?


All of them obviously..they are all linked one with another

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 1, 2020)

Nana said:


> I understand mafia the game tho
> 
> but there is 3 movies which to watch ?



They're worth it.. 
Well.. I don't know if girls like them, but they're great movies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> They're worth it..
> Well.. I don't know if girls like them, but they're great movies.


Those are cult movie everyone should watch ,  also if you want to grasp a bit of why, when and where mafia started is good for info...and yes they are all absolute good movies and worth watching....


----------



## Irene (Apr 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> All of them obviously..they are all linked one with another


for some reason I thought it was just the same one with different actors


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> Those are cult movie everyone should watch ,  also if you want to grasp a bit of why, when and where mafia started is good for info...and yes they are all absolute good movies and worth watching....


Those are not cult classic but instant classics award-winning movies!


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

Nana said:


> for some reason I thought it was just the same one with different actors


Nope it's the whole story that goes from the origins to the end of the good mafia era, now that type of Mafia doesn't exit anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Those are not cult classic but instant classics award-winning movies!


With great soundtrack of ennio.morricone..
Also whoever watched the godfather trilogy should be aware that he also has another great classic to watch  which is ..
Once upon a time in America


----------



## Irene (Apr 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> They're worth it..
> Well.. I don't know if girls like them, but they're great movies.


I like crime movies and gangs lol, I enjoyed the Reservoir Dogs and Breaking Bad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Apr 1, 2020)

Nana said:


> I like crime movies and gangs lol, I enjoyed the Reservoir Dogs and Breaking Bad


They're not really connected so you can always just watch the first part and then decide if you want to continue or not... but definitely worth a shot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 1, 2020)

Nana said:


> for some reason I thought it was just the same one with different actors



You're not completly wrong. The Godfather title is a title that goes over to the next gen. And the 2nd part has a timskip. So we have 4 different actors as the Godfather in the end. 



Nana said:


> I like crime movies and gangs lol, I enjoyed the Reservoir Dogs and Breaking Bad



You should try it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

Oreki said:


> They're not really connected so you can always just watch the first part and then decide if you want to continue or not... but definitely worth a shot


What? They are all connected..and if you watch the first you gotta watch the others too


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You're not completly wrong. The Godfather title is a title that goes over to the next gen. And the 2nd part has a timskip. So we have 4 different actors as the Godfather in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> You should try it.


Yeah but they are not only one godfather..  IL padrino...which is a title that goes to the one in charge


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

Nana said:


> I like crime movies and gangs lol, I enjoyed the Reservoir Dogs and Breaking Bad


Watch also this:


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

I never heard of anyone who disliked the godfather trilogy


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> I never heard of anyone who disliked the godfather trilogy


Such a person doesn't exist.


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Watch also this:


Another classic...but then you can add raging bull, taxi driver, easy rider, one flew over the cuckoos nest and so on..each of them a classic cult with his own story and beauty
For instead,  One flew over the cuckoos  nest is one of favourite movies ever!


----------



## Oreki (Apr 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> What? They are all connected..and if you watch the first you gotta watch the others too


This I know but you won't feel it's necessary since each movie has it's own plot


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> Another classic...but then you can add raging bull, taxi driver, easy rider, somebody fly over the cucu nest and so on..each of them a classic cult with his own story and beauty
> Fo instead somebody fly over the cucu nest is one of favourite movies ever


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

Oreki said:


> This I know but you won't feel it's necessary since each movie has it's own plot


Yep true..but still, if you watch one then you better watch the others as well, it make the previous one more impactful


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> Another classic...but then you can add raging bull, taxi driver, easy rider, one flew over the cuckoos nest and so on..each of them a classic cult with his own story and beauty
> For instead,  One flew over the cuckoos  nest is one of favourite movies ever!


Another one LOL!


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

That's not for everyone...I had my sister watch it when she was 16 and she got shocked by it lol


----------



## DeVision (Apr 1, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Another one LOL!



I didn't like Clockwork orange that much.. It's not bad, but I didn't like it.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I didn't like Clockwork orange that much.. It's not bad, but I didn't like it.


LOL then if that was hard to watch what about this:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I didn't like Clockwork orange that much.. It's not bad, but I didn't like it.


There are better movie than that one but it is still a classic


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

Ren. said:


> LOL then if that was hard to watch what about this:


I watch it at school first time when I was 12 lol
What about natural born killer then?
A masterpiece, but tough to see..you will see Robert  dawning junior like you never seen before lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> There are better movie than that one but it is still a classic


Better depends on taste if it is a classic for me that is the hardest grade you can give!


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

Also @Light D Lamperouge  you were talking about anime:

This is the king:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

And this are the real titans:


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Better depends on taste if it is a classic for me that is the hardest grade you can give!


Well, it depends, there are plenty you of classic, or cult as they call it..I think there are more then 50 so orange clock is not in my top ten

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> Well, it depends, there are plenty you of classic, or cult as they call it..I think they are more then 50 so orange clock is not in my top ten


The array can be 1000 quality is quality!


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> I watch it at school first time when I was 12 lol
> What about natural born killer then?
> A masterpiece, but tough to see..you will see Robert  dawning junior like you never seen before lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

@T.D.A  will start calling me Ren of the 1000 films next !


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

Now to the next medium @Soca pay attention:


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 1, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline asks @DeVision for a favour (The Godfather version):
> 
> 
> @Oreki @Mariko @Nataly @Nana @Etherborn @Patrick @Soca @Flame @Skylar


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

I know all the movies you posted ren, I am just gonna add Platoon, The thin Red line, Full metal jacket, Apocalypse now etc etc
I assume you watch them all as well, maybe the only one who you might not know is The thin Red line


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

Corona bunker convo top contributor!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> Corona bunker convo top contributor!



I figured I'd be a bit closer to the top in this thread but you have more than 10 times as many posts lol.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 1, 2020)

@Redline AND @DeVision both tied at 220


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

Patrick said:


> I figured I'd be a bit closer to the top in this thread but you have more than 10 times as many posts lol.


Yeah but consider that at least half of it are GIFs or shit post lol


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline AND @DeVision both tied at 220


----------



## Patrick (Apr 1, 2020)

Fair enough lol.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 1, 2020)

Today's mail,

Lol, baka, isn't it a bit late?

Mozofoko!


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Today's mail,
> 
> Lol, baka, isn't it a bit late?
> 
> Mozofoko!


You know what they say..
Better late then never lol


----------



## Mariko (Apr 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> You know what they say..
> Better late then never lol



Yeah...

Better later than never indeed.

"Tell us if this shit is a shit?"

Well, gimme a year more to think about it.

FFS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Apr 1, 2020)

@Soca get into this bop..
_These are the signs of love makin'
Are you the zodiac freak I've been lookin' for
Girl, you're sending me
Signs of love makin'
And you make me say, ooh_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 1, 2020)

If you're wondering what Oden fans are getting up to during Rona times:


----------



## Lurko (Apr 1, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> If you're wondering what Oden fans are getting up to during Rona times:


I want to be rich.


----------



## Soca (Apr 1, 2020)

MO said:


> @Soca get into this bop..
> _These are the signs of love makin'
> Are you the zodiac freak I've been lookin' for
> Girl, you're sending me
> ...


That's the golden era rnb 

What I'm listening too right now cuz I'm feeling nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 1, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> If you're wondering what Oden fans are getting up to during Rona times:



That's kinda some work out right?

Cov san has its good side after all.


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

This reminds me of somebody


----------



## MO (Apr 1, 2020)

Soca said:


> That's the golden era rnb
> 
> What I'm listening too right now cuz I'm feeling nice.


monica vs brandy who you picking?


----------



## Soca (Apr 1, 2020)

MO said:


> monica vs brandy who you picking?


Monica all day. This banger >> most of brandy's hits


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 1, 2020)

1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> This reminds me of somebody


Broly?


----------



## MO (Apr 1, 2020)

Soca said:


> Monica all day. This banger >> most of brandy's hits


brandy is better.


----------



## Irene (Apr 1, 2020)

Unpopular opinion : Light Discord >>>>>>>> Dark Discord theme

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 1, 2020)

Nana said:


> Unpopular opinion : Light Discord >>>>>>>> Dark Discord theme


Ace would agree if that scum didn't kill him.


----------



## MO (Apr 1, 2020)

nippy is the best anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 1, 2020)

Nana said:


> Light  >>>>>>>>


Thank you Nana. I don't know what to say.


----------



## Soca (Apr 1, 2020)

MO said:


> nippy is the best anyway.


it's her or toni braxton imo


----------



## Irene (Apr 1, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Ace would agree if that scum didn't kill him.




Me trying to find the connection lol 


Papazuki >> Lace 


Light D Lamperouge said:


> Thank you Nana. I don't know what to say.


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

MO said:


> brandy is better.


She owns them both big time!
I love this girl


----------



## MO (Apr 1, 2020)

Soca said:


> it's her or toni braxton imo


mariah?


----------



## Soca (Apr 1, 2020)

just started blood and wine @Ren. 

toussane is so fucking bright I love it


----------



## Soca (Apr 1, 2020)

MO said:


> mariah?


her too 

bah they're all good it's hard too choose one


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 1, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Ace would agree if that scum didn't kill him.


Why is Donut hole your avy?


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

Soca said:


> just started blood and wine @Ren.
> 
> toussane is so fucking bright I love it


What's the story about soca..should I download it..? It shouldn't cost that much nowdays


----------



## Redline (Apr 1, 2020)

MO said:


> mariah?


Nope...XD


----------



## MO (Apr 1, 2020)

Soca said:


> her too
> 
> bah they're all good it's hard too choose one


I have actually never listened to Toni Braxton. Didn't even know of her until like a year or 2 ago.


----------



## Soca (Apr 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> What's the story about soca..should I download it..? It shouldn't cost that much nowdays


I dunno yet, I literally just started. All I know is that I was called to Toussane to kill a beast. I got it for $26



MO said:


> I have actually never listened to Toni Braxton. Didn't even know of her until like a year or 2 ago.


My mom had all the cassettes of her, maria, whitney, brandy and other females so I grew up on that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Hermano (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 1, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Why is Donut hole your avy?


That's to far my friend. Luffy will kill Magma lad.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 1, 2020)

You doubt Luffy's rage?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 1, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You doubt Luffy's rage?


AH, Ruffy doesn't kill.


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 1, 2020)

Is this April Fools?

Edit: Yep.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 1, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> AH, Ruffy doesn't kill.


Not yet.


----------



## Soca (Apr 1, 2020)

Ren. said:


>


I got property in this bitch too  with my own grinder n alchemy station n shit 

thanks goodness I was doing side missions to roll up enough coins for renovations 

shit is expensive


----------



## Ren. (Apr 1, 2020)

Soca said:


> I got property in this bitch too  with my own grinder n alchemy station n shit
> 
> thanks goodness I was doing side missions to roll up enough coins for renovations
> 
> shit is expensive


I already showed you an exploit, LOL!

Use your senpai's experience!
Works also for EXP!

Also you will love this:


----------



## Ren. (Apr 2, 2020)

Damn I have 2 avatars now.
@Rinoa  how is that possible?


----------



## Ren. (Apr 2, 2020)

@Rinoa, @Naruto  and @Reznor


----------



## Soca (Apr 2, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Rinoa, @Naruto  and @Reznor


Just delete your avatar until it's blank, then re-upload it.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 2, 2020)

Soca said:


> Just delete your avatar until it's blank, then re-upload it.


I fixed it, it works now and I did that and did not work at first!


----------



## Soca (Apr 2, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I fixed it, it works now and I did that and did not work at first!


Happens to me sometimes. Usually deleting it entirely helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 2, 2020)

Guten Morgen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ren. (Apr 2, 2020)

Nana said:


> Guten Morgen


I don't speak German but good morning to you too!


----------



## Irene (Apr 2, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I don't speak German but good morning to you too!


i don't speak German too lol


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 2, 2020)

Nana said:


> Guten Morgen



Good morning


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 2, 2020)

@Ren. Go avyless and be free of such problems 

Embrace this calling with me 

Jinbei looks good though


----------



## Oreki (Apr 2, 2020)

Good Afternoon


----------



## Oreki (Apr 2, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> @Ren. Go avyless and be free of such problems
> 
> Embrace this calling with me
> 
> Jinbei looks good though


You should wear an avy... do not waste the option lol


----------



## DeVision (Apr 2, 2020)

Today is a good day. I dunno why, but it is.

Inb4 something horrible happens later. XD


----------



## Oreki (Apr 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Today is a good day. I dunno why, but it is.
> 
> Inb4 something horrible happens later. XD


Enjoy while you can then


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

It's so boring when it's spoiler day


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Oreki (Apr 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Oreki (Apr 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Irene (Apr 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It's so boring when it's spoiler day


agree cuz I mostly don't care about them 



anyone wanna play pictionary/skribbl.io ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

Nana said:


> agree cuz I mostly don't care about them


Mostly same for me. 





Nana said:


> anyone wanna play pictionary/skribbl.io ?


I'd love to, but I am working right now. I wouldn't be able to do it lmao. Sorry.


----------



## Irene (Apr 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Mostly same for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol it is ok 

I myself have some stuff to do so was thinking like maybe after an hour if ppl are interested


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

Nana said:


> Lol it is ok
> 
> I myself have some stuff to do so was thinking like maybe after an hour if ppl are interested


Aye. 

I'd still be busy then, but maybe someone else can like @DeVision @Skylar etc


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 2, 2020)

do some member sketches


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Apr 2, 2020)

Damn, one of my fav cosplayer, who's also a "friend" (a facebook friend), learned in a one shot she has both a cancer and the fucking virus.

She's only 20 yo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Apr 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damn, one of my fav cosplayer, who's also a "friend" (a facebook friend), learned in a one shot she has both a cancer and the fucking virus.
> 
> She's only 20 yo.


Isn't that make her chances of surviving really thin?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damn, one of my fav cosplayer, who's also a "friend" (a facebook friend), learned in a one shot she has both a cancer and the fucking virus.
> 
> She's only 20 yo.


That's horrible. Prayers up for her. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 2, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Isn't that make her chances of surviving really thin?



Hopefully she's young, but I don't know, I'm not a specialist.

She can't have any treatment for her cancer with the virus for now. 

She's a really kind person. It sucks. 

(And she's from Hong Kong, so lol them saying corona is finished there...)


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Hopefully she's young, but I don't know, I'm not a specialist.
> 
> She can't have any treatment for her cancer with the virus for now.
> 
> ...


It sucks. It's the worst possible time to find out such things. I am not sure how fast cancer affects your immune system, maybe depends on what stage you are in, but it would be good if it's in the early stages so that she can get treated after the stupid corona thing is over. 

Again, let's hope for the best.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Hopefully she's young, but I don't know, I'm not a specialist.
> 
> She can't have any treatment for her cancer with the virus for now.
> 
> ...


Same I don't know much about these things too though Coronavirus is bad for the people who have lung problems or bad immune systems. 

China likely has way more cases than US and china accused of cremating bodies in secret as this article says here
campaigners

It's like if China manage to hide the number right now than in the future history books only gonna mention the written number.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damn, one of my fav cosplayer, who's also a "friend" (a facebook friend), learned in a one shot she has both a cancer and the fucking virus.
> 
> She's only 20 yo.


that's really unfortunate to hear
hope she stay strong and recover from both


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damn, one of my fav cosplayer, who's also a "friend" (a facebook friend), learned in a one shot she has both a cancer and the fucking virus.
> 
> She's only 20 yo.



She has a big karma for that to happen.

Hope she gets better


----------



## Mariko (Apr 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> She has a big karma for that to happen.
> 
> Hope she gets better



She japanese but lives (studies) in Hong Kong.

Fucking Karma.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> She japanese but lives (studies) in Hong Kong.
> 
> Fucking Karma.



Two months ago a friend of mine got diagnosed with Crohn's disease and has been in the hospital ever since. Single mother of a 3 years-old and her mother needs constant care too because she has a disease that makes her dependent (don't remember which one). 

I looked at her astral chart and yep a lot of karma to pay.

Karma's a bitch.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Two months ago a friend of mine got diagnosed with Crohn's disease and has been in the hospital ever since. Single mother of a 3 years-old and her mother needs constant care too because she has a disease that makes her dependent (don't remember which one).
> 
> I looked at her astral chart and yep a lot of karma to pay.
> 
> Karma's a bitch.



Karma doesn't make pay the true responsible, but the innocent ones.

Well, Karma is Karma. You pay for your past lives.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Karma doesn't make pay the true responsible, but the innocent ones.
> 
> Well, Karma is Karma. You pay for your past lives.



True.

I believe the phrase goes like this:

 "In life what we plant is optional, however, harvesting is mandatory, so be careful what you plant because what you plant, you will harvest"


----------



## Oreki (Apr 2, 2020)

As they say "the fairest flowers soonest fade"


----------



## DeVision (Apr 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Today is a good day. I dunno why, but it is.
> 
> Inb4 something horrible happens later. XD



F**k I was right. :/


----------



## DeVision (Apr 2, 2020)

Oh wow. The thread got depressing all of a sudden. Sorry to hear the bad news.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> F**k I was right. :/


What happened?


----------



## DeVision (Apr 2, 2020)

Oreki said:


> What happened?



After I read those stories it feels unimportant. 
I'll be good.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> After I read those stories it feels unimportant.
> I'll be good.



You reminded me of another saying:

"When we help/see another person's pain, we forget our own"

Damn I'm feeling too much spiritual today


----------



## Ren. (Apr 2, 2020)

@T.D.A 
This is artistic for me:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Hopefully she's young, but I don't know, I'm not a specialist.
> 
> She can't have any treatment for her cancer with the virus for now.
> 
> ...


That's sad to hear..if it's a mild breast cancer she can make it, my cousin had it and she recovered, my untie as well but she had to get one breast away and now she got an implant but fair enough..at least she is safe...hope your friend will stay strong and get over with..finger crossed


----------



## Ren. (Apr 2, 2020)

@Redline , @DeVision  and @Lurker 

I like this one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> That's sad to hear..if it's a mild breast cancer she can make it, my cousin had it and she recovered, my untie as well but she had to get one breast away and now she got an implant but fair enough..at least she is safe...hope your friend will stay strong and get over with..finger crossed



Lol, how do you know it's a breat cancer? I didn't precise it.

You follow her too?

Anyway yes, she's young and can win over it.

She's my fav since she's pretty open minded, and take time to answer to ppl. This is how we became "friends".

She also pretty smart. Never judge a book by its cover. We used to have pretty interesting discussions.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 2, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I made games and Studied PhotoShop, 3D max in Uni dude.
> I made the front end of sites with HTML and CSS.
> 
> Just because you make some videos you consider yourself an artist that is quite cute.
> ...



Cool story


----------



## Redline (Apr 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Lol, how do you know it's a breat cancer? I didn't precise it.
> 
> You follow her too?
> 
> ...


I didn't..I just assumed it was, becouse it is something that may happen even when you are young women, but it's has an high probability of make it out out it, after some chemotherapy session..even thou she gonna lose her hairs unfortunately and use a wig for some months if she feel uncomfortable...my cousins was 28 when she got it , now she is ok but she was literally lose lots of hairs while showering so she just cut them , I hope she will not have any other issues along with it since you said she also got Corvin but all I can say it's that even if I don't know her i wish her a quick recovery and hope everything will be fine for her withing few month of suffering, more mentally than phisically...finger crossed, lets hope for the best, you keep us upgrade with her condition of you feel like sharing ok..takecare Mariko

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Apr 2, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Redline , @DeVision  and @Lurker
> 
> I like this one!


Pretty good ren, good catch


----------



## Lurko (Apr 2, 2020)

You guys are a 10,000 years too late.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> Pretty good ren, good catch


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

How was your day today?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 2, 2020)

A colleague of me came back to work today after he was diagnosed with Covid-19, he says he had no fever but the cough felt like he was puking his lungs out and left him in pain for the next half an hour, he was barely able to move and he was sleeping for 18-20 hours every day for two weeks. He says the seasonal flu is a joke in comparison.

And he is a healthy guy who does sport everyday and just hit 40 a few months ago. 

Just my contribution to the virus talk, stay safe everyone and wash your hands.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Irene (Apr 2, 2020)

GrizzlyClaws said:


> A colleague of me came back to work today after he was diagnosed with Covid-19, he says he had no fever but the cough felt like he was puking his lungs out and left him in pain for the next half an hour, he was barely able to move and he was sleeping for 18-20 hours every day for two weeks. He says the seasonal flu is a joke in comparison.
> 
> And he is a healthy guy who does sport everyday and just hit 40 a few months ago.
> 
> Just my contribution to the virus talk, stay safe everyone and wash your hands.


the more I read about covid the more it scares me  sure we young ppl might not get affected as much as older ppl but the symptoms seems way harsher than flu who makes u tired for days 

hope everyone stay safe 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> How was your day today?


the day went fastly and nothing much happened 

wbu ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

Nana said:


> the day went fastly and nothing much happened
> 
> wbu ?


Same. Kinda boring though. I am running out of games, movies, anime, manga, books lmao. 


Recommend something. Anything. But it should be interesting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Apr 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> How was your day today?


Sunny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> Sunny


Here it's awfully cold. Now it's 2 degrees.


----------



## Irene (Apr 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Same. Kinda boring though. I am running out of games, movies, anime, manga, books lmao.
> 
> 
> Recommend something. Anything. But it should be interesting.


if this ain't me lol 
I don't feel like doing anything much cuz it is all repetitive 

maybe try chatting with others like making group chat with your friends 
doing some exercises in home they make u feel more cheerful


----------



## Lurko (Apr 2, 2020)

Going on lockdown at 12 in Florida. The world will end.


----------



## Moldrew (Apr 2, 2020)

Is now a good time to make a Tinder?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 2, 2020)

Also found out two people I know in the 40s have Covid. One just got it from going to Publix.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

Nana said:


> if this ain't me lol
> I don't feel like doing anything much cuz it is all repetitive


Lmao. 





Nana said:


> maybe try chatting with others like making group chat with your friends
> doing some exercises in home they make u feel more cheerful


Yeah. We did it the other day. It was fine. Not like the real thing though. 


I guess I'll have to start something very long. I heard Detective Conan is good. Or HxH. We'll see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Same. Kinda boring though. I am running out of games, movies, anime, manga, books lmao.
> 
> 
> Recommend something. Anything. But it should be interesting.


Movie ..the platform...original.netflix
Books.. anything from Herman hesse
But if you wanna laught hard then go for anything of Charles bukowski

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> How was your day today?



Went to the beach (beautiful day) and now I'm watching Dore Wa Zombie Desu Ka



Although it was not what I expected


----------



## Redline (Apr 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Also found out two people I know in the 40s have Covid. One just got it from going to Publix.


Corvin it's pretty democratic.it doesn't make preferences of skin, age or social status but I guess you guys already realize that


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> Movie ..the platform...original.netflix
> Books.. anything from Herman hesse
> But if you wanna laught hard then go for anything of Charles bukowski


I've been re-reading all the Sherlock stories and most books from the Victorian literature. I'll check Herman then soon. 




Alibaba Saluja said:


> Went to the beach (beautiful day) and now I'm watching Dore Wa Zombie Desu Ka


You can do that? I mean the beach stuff? Isn't it dangerous?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> Corvin it's pretty democratic.it doesn't make preferences of skin, age or social status but I guess you guys already realize that


Corvin? 40? Maru


----------



## Redline (Apr 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Went to the beach (beautiful day) and now I'm watching Dore Wa Zombie Desu Ka
> 
> 
> 
> Although it was not what I expected


What about the castelvania anime series?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Corvin? 40? Maru


That's the name of it..Corvin 19


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> You can do that? I mean the beach stuff? Isn't it dangerous?



The police won't say anything as long as you keep walking since you're allowed to exercise outdoors here. A lot of people are doing it near the beach. Of course it's a lot less people than in normal days.

In here I think it's been confirmed 2500 cases? I'm not sure.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Corvin? 40? Maru


So you're gonna be on lockdown Maru. 

I can't even imagine all the lewd acts that you will do now. 



Maru


----------



## Redline (Apr 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Here it's awfully cold. Now it's 2 degrees.


20 degree here...thanks god I hate cold, but winter her is cold as fuck , as far as I am concerned.. oddly I like the snow thou


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The police won't say anything as long as you keep walking since you're allowed to exercise outdoors here. A lot of people are doing it near the beach. Of course it's a lot less people than normal days.
> 
> In here I think it's been confirmed 2500 cases? I'm not sure.


Aye got it. Well stay safe nonetheless bro/sis, not sure lmao. 



Here there's like 1100 I think.


----------



## Irene (Apr 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like both but HxH is just so great


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> 20 degree here...thanks god I hate cold, but winter her is cold as fuck , as far as I am concerned.. oddly I like the snow thou


I hate cold weather and snow. But I also don't like when it's too hot lmao.


----------



## Redline (Apr 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> So you're gonna be on lockdown Maru.
> 
> I can't even imagine all the lewd acts that you will do now.
> 
> ...


Old school Sasha grey never disappoint lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

Nana said:


> I like both but HxH is just so great


Hmm. Well I promise I'll put it on the list. 

Gotta watch that awful season 3 of NNT first.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> What about the castelvania anime series?



Never seen that one I think. Is it good?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> Old school Sasha grey never disappoint lol


Maru  






Angela White ftw


----------



## Redline (Apr 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Aye got it. Well stay safe nonetheless bro/sis, not sure lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> Here there's like 1100 I think.


That's still nothing..prepare for the worst


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Aye got it. Well stay safe nonetheless bro/sis, not sure lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> Here there's like 1100 I think.



Bro


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> That's still nothing..prepare for the worst


The government has been pretty adamant at trying to stop it and people moving around. So I hope it won't come to the worst. But yeah, we should expect anything.


----------



## Irene (Apr 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Hmm. Well I promise I'll put it on the list.
> 
> Gotta watch that awful season 3 of NNT first.


what is NNT ? 


also cravings for sweets at night in quarantine  when will this be over I need my sugar dose !


----------



## Redline (Apr 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Never seen that one I think. Is it good?


I liked it , dunno about you..you can check the first episode and see if you like it
Here you have some spoilers...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 2, 2020)

Nana said:


> what is NNT ?



Believe me, you don't want to know.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Bro


Got it. 





Nana said:


> what is NNT ?


Seven Deadly Sins. 


Only worth because Escanor is in it 



and are good too tho, but not Escanor level.  




Nana said:


> also cravings for sweets at night in quarantine  when will this be over I need my sugar dose !


I make sure to have enough, but I get you lmao. It's tough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Believe me, you don't want to know.


lol I thought it was some shady hentai turned out just the seven sins


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> I liked it , dunno about you..you can check the first episode and see if you like it
> Here you have some spoilers...



Seems good. I'll watch the first episode and give it a try after finishing this one.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 2, 2020)

Nana said:


> what is NNT ?
> 
> 
> also cravings for sweets at night in quarantine  when will this be over I need my sugar dose !


Do you have eggs at home?
Add  lot of sugar and do the zabaione..
Super tasty and energetic!
It is also good for the gym


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

Nana said:


> lol I thought it was some shady hentai


Do I look like Maru? 



Maru


----------



## Irene (Apr 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> Do you have eggs at home?
> Add  lot of sugar and do the zabaione..
> Super tasty and energetic!
> It is also good for the gym


what I want is some croissant or cake 
also I am too lazy to make anything but thx for the efforts lol 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> Do I look like Maru?
> 
> 
> 
> Maru


----------



## Redline (Apr 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check this out light

Brago saying Sanji is like escanor lol


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 2, 2020)

Nana said:


> lol I thought it was some shady hentai turned out just the seven sins



Jpeople are crazy for echi stuff.

NNT had so much potential..


----------



## Redline (Apr 2, 2020)

Nana said:


> what I want is some croissant or cake
> also I am too lazy to make anything but thx for the efforts lol


Naaa you just need eggs , use only the orange part..add sugar and scramble it with a spoon ..you don't need to prepare any dessert or any other thing
I sometimes use it in the morning adding an expresso to it


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

Nana said:


> what I want is some croissant or cake
> also I am too lazy to make anything but thx for the efforts lol






Redline said:


> Check this out light
> 
> Brago saying Sanji is like escanor lol


----------



## Irene (Apr 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Jpeople are crazy for echi stuff.
> 
> NNT had so much potential..


NANA >> Nanatsu something

y'all watch it and u won't regret


----------



## Irene (Apr 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> Naaa you just need eggs , use only the orange part..add sugar and scramble it with a spoon ..you don't need to prepare any dessert or any other thing
> I sometimes use it in the morning adding an expresso to it


I am too lazy I even hate making breakfast


scrambling eggs and so on oh dear ..


----------



## Redline (Apr 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better hxh ! detective Conan Is for kids

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 2, 2020)

Don't forget Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 2, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am too lazy I even hate making breakfast
> 
> 
> scrambling eggs and so on oh dear ..


Omg is it you nana? Lmaooo


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> Better hxh ! detective Conan Is for kids


I like mysteries. 







Nana said:


> NANA >> Nanatsu something
> 
> y'all watch it and u won't regret


*OFFICIAL LIST*


DN>MONSTER>ANYTHING>FAIRY TAIL


----------



## Redline (Apr 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I like mysteries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about Dylan dog then?


----------



## Irene (Apr 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> Omg is it you nana? Lmaooo


wdym by is it u ? 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> I like mysteries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u also should try NANA


----------



## Redline (Apr 2, 2020)

Nana said:


> wdym by is it u ?
> 
> 
> u also should try NANA


Just kidding lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> What about Dylan dog then?


Read it. I liked it. Might search for more. Thanks. 






Nana said:


> u also should try NANA


What's it about?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I hate cold weather and snow. But I also don't like when it's too hot lmao.


Naaa..I love it when is too hot tbh, once I had all my dark arms hairs become blonde becouse they got burned by the sun...that year the tan I had lasted for six months lol


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> Better hxh ! detective Conan Is for kids


Yeah, because blackmailing, murder and mindfucks sure is for kids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Yeah, because blackmailing, murder and mindfucks sure is for kids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Read it. I liked it. Might search for more. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nana Komatsu is a helpless, naïve 20-year-old who easily falls in love and becomes dependent and clingy to those around her. Even though she nurses ambitious dreams of removing herself from her provincial roots and finding her true calling, she ends up traveling to Tokyo with the humble reason of chasing her current boyfriend Shouji Endo.

Nana Osaki, on the other hand, is a proud, enigmatic punk rock vocalist from a similarly rural background, who nurtures the desire to become a professional singer. Putting her career with a fairly popular band (and her passionate romance with one of its former members) firmly behind her, she boards the same train to Tokyo as Nana Komatsu.

Through a fateful encounter in their journey toward the metropolis, the young women with the same given name are brought together, sparking a chain of events which eventually result in them sharing an apartment. As their friendship deepens, the two attempt to support each other through thick and thin, their deeply intertwined lives filled with romance, music, challenges, and heartbreaks that will ultimately test their seemingly unbreakable bond.


----------



## Irene (Apr 2, 2020)

DC would be top tier if Gin appeared more often and less casual cases  we need moarrr BO


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

Nana said:


> Nana Komatsu is a helpless, naïve 20-year-old who easily falls in love and becomes dependent and clingy to those around her. Even though she nurses ambitious dreams of removing herself from her provincial roots and finding her true calling, she ends up traveling to Tokyo with the humble reason of chasing her current boyfriend Shouji Endo.
> 
> Nana Osaki, on the other hand, is a proud, enigmatic punk rock vocalist from a similarly rural background, who nurtures the desire to become a professional singer. Putting her career with a fairly popular band (and her passionate romance with one of its former members) firmly behind her, she boards the same train to Tokyo as Nana Komatsu.
> 
> Through a fateful encounter in their journey toward the metropolis, the young women with the same given name are brought together, sparking a chain of events which eventually result in them sharing an apartment. As their friendship deepens, the two attempt to support each other through thick and thin, their deeply intertwined lives filled with romance, music, challenges, and heartbreaks that will ultimately test their seemingly unbreakable bond.


 




Jk, I read it. Not my cup of tea tbh. However, if I am bored enough I might try it lmao.


----------



## Redline (Apr 2, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Yeah, because blackmailing, murder and mindfucks sure is for kids.


True..but the design is for kids...I used to watch detective Conan when I was a kid honestly...
What about an old fashion kenshiro then!?


----------



## Redline (Apr 2, 2020)

Yep I probably was around 12 when I used to watch detective Conan lmaooo..no joke


----------



## Redline (Apr 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Jk, I read it. Not my cup of tea tbh. However, if I am bored enough I might try it lmao.


If you are up for those kind of things then you might as well check this out lol
@Nana  you should check it you may like it


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> True..but the design is for kids...I used to watch detective Conan when I was a kid honestly...
> What about an old fashion kenshiro then!?


HnK is full of testosterone. You become manlier by watching it.


----------



## Moldrew (Apr 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> If you are up for those kind of things then you might as well check this out lol
> @Nana  you should check it you may like it


Reminds me of Ranma 1/2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 2, 2020)

Moldrew said:


> Reminds me of Ranma 1/2


Ranmaaaaa! Good fun!.. but this was before that


----------



## Irene (Apr 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> If you are up for those kind of things then you might as well check this out lol
> @Nana  you should check it you may like it


I like the old anime aesthetic 

I might check it if I am in the mood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 2, 2020)

Nana said:


> I like the old anime aesthetic
> 
> I might check it if I am in the mood


You might like this one too then..a great old fashion anime


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 2, 2020)

Moldrew said:


> Is now a good time to make a Tinder?


Yeah. Everybody can change their location now, which is usually a premium feature. You can at least travel virtually 


Redline said:


> I liked it , dunno about you..you can check the first episode and see if you like it
> Here you have some spoilers...


Gotta watch the new season. Damn, even in quarantine there's not enough time to do everything.


----------



## Redline (Apr 2, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> HnK is full of testosterone. You become manlier by watching it.


Anyway I didn't mean to downgrade detective Conan , it was pretty fun and smart as anime


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

Practice rolls


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 2, 2020)

.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> .


Close but no cigar.


----------



## Redline (Apr 2, 2020)

No luck for me today, I am off to see some you tube shit now ..see ya


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Close but no cigar.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> So you're gonna be on lockdown Maru.
> 
> I can't even imagine all the lewd acts that you will do now.
> 
> ...


Give me ideas lewd man.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Give me ideas lewd man.


Put your clothes back on lewd man. 


I don't do that stuff. 


Bathhouse is that way


----------



## Lurko (Apr 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Put your clothes back on lewd man.
> 
> 
> I don't do that stuff.
> ...


They see me rollin... They hatin.. Trying to catch me dirty!!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> They see me rollin... They hatin.. Trying to catch me dirty!!


Riding lewdly. 


Maru


----------



## Lurko (Apr 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Riding lewdly.
> 
> 
> Maru


Lewdman at it again.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Lewdman at it again.


Stop it Maru  




Gn tho.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Stop it Maru
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Maru you fool nobody.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Apr 3, 2020)

I'ma go walk
All the way to the hills
But you never know what's real
So you have to be prepared
You have to be ready
You have to be ready
'Cause she can be a bitch
And it's a wonderful thing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 3, 2020)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I'ma go walk
> All the way to the hills
> But you never know what's real
> So you have to be prepared
> ...


Gorillaz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

How's it going? 





RossellaFiamingo said:


> I'ma go walk
> All the way to the hills
> But you never know what's real
> So you have to be prepared
> ...





BlueDemon said:


> Gorillaz


My faves

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 3, 2020)

19


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 3, 2020)

Happy Birthday @San Juan Wolf !!


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> 19



Last one there's a x instead of a +


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> 19



Wrong!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Last one there's a x instead of a +





T.D.A said:


> Wrong!


My bad. 60.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

51


----------



## Skylar (Apr 3, 2020)

30


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

Skylar said:


> 30


Let's roll dice. best of three. I am bored.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> My bad. 60.





Light D Lamperouge said:


> 51





Skylar said:


> 30



All wrong


----------



## Skylar (Apr 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Let's roll dice. best of three. I am bored.



Let’s go 

What die should I roll and what should we bet?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 3, 2020)

Skylar said:


> 30



Hello psychic girl


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Let’s go


Thanks. 





Skylar said:


> What die should I roll and what should we bet?


100 faced die, 12 times. 

Dunno about the bet. Any ideas?


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 3, 2020)

43


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> All wrong



20


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 3, 2020)

Explanation.

Two scarfs or whatever are 4 but last image only has 1 scarf.

So instead of a value of 4 it's half --> 2

10+ 5 x 2 = 20


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

It's 43


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 3, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> 43



Correct



Alibaba Saluja said:


> 20



Wrong


----------



## Skylar (Apr 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> All wrong



Was analyzing it and lol, the man on the last equation is different to the previous ones. Didn’t notice it at first. ​


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 3, 2020)

Noooo.

I forgot the shoes.

It's 15.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 3, 2020)

I give up


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Noooo.
> 
> I forgot the shoes.
> 
> It's 15.



lol it's 43.


----------



## Skylar (Apr 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Hello psychic girl



Hello Mr. Astrologer who I bet has water somewhere in his luminaries


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 3, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Hello Mr. Astrologer who I bet has water somewhere in his luminaries



I don't


----------



## Skylar (Apr 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suck at coming up with bets . Let’s see what the dice god has for me today. I feel blessed right now


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 3, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja look at the arms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Apr 3, 2020)

Yasss


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Alibaba Saluja look at the arms



Understood.

And his feet too.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

Skylar said:


> I suck at coming up with bets . Let’s see what the dice god has for me today. I feel blessed right now


----------



## Skylar (Apr 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I don't



NOOOOO I REFUSE TO BELIEVE THIS!!!!! 

Okay, what about Venus and Mars? Strong Neptune? Twelve Houser?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

1:0 for you @Skylar


----------



## Skylar (Apr 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Skylar (Apr 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> 1:0 for you @Skylar



Alrighty, here we go!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

Skylar said:


>


Roll again, 





Maru


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Alrighty, here we go!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

best of 5?


----------



## Skylar (Apr 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



Mihawk is always the omen of bad luck


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Mihawk is always the omen of bad luck


----------



## Skylar (Apr 3, 2020)

Alright, best of 5. Here I go


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 3, 2020)

Skylar said:


> NOOOOO I REFUSE TO BELIEVE THIS!!!!!
> 
> Okay, what about Venus and Mars? Strong Neptune? Twelve Houser?




12th house is the karma house 

Ok. Let's do a game then. Tryind to find in which "place" I have water signs. I have 2 in my astral chart.

Venus is Sagittarius and Mars is Gemini.

My most proeminent house is the 5th (Leo).

I'll try to guess yours too.

Luminaries in water sign


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 3, 2020)

That is what happens when you do quick glance math


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Alright, best of 5. Here I go


 

Best of 7??


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 3, 2020)

I mean holy shit at all the errors I fucking committed on such a basic ass equation.


----------



## Skylar (Apr 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> 12th house is the karma house
> 
> Ok. Let's do a game then. Tryind to find in which "place" I have water signs. I have 2 in my astral chart.
> 
> ...



which Luminary do you think I have in water? 

If you have two water placements and it’s not a luminary, venus or mars, I would say Mercury and Ascendant. Pretty confident about Mercury


----------



## Skylar (Apr 3, 2020)

Rolling ~


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Rolling ~


How??


----------



## Mariko (Apr 3, 2020)

17

50 IQ level

Ed: lol, I'm 30 IQ, I missed the "X"

30 actually

ed2: 10 IQ, fucking pedmas (or the shit you use I don't remember how you call it)

15



Lol 20,  5*2 + 10



Ok I go coronavirus myself


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

This definitely isn't my day


----------



## Skylar (Apr 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> How??



With luck


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

Skylar said:


> With luck


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 3, 2020)

Mariko said:


> 17
> 
> 50 IQ level
> 
> ...


Your making the same mistakes.


----------



## Skylar (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Skylar (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 3, 2020)

Skylar said:


> which Luminary do you think I have in water?
> 
> If you have two water placements and it’s not a luminary, venus or mars, I would say Mercury and Ascendant. Pretty confident about Mercury





If in Moon then you're a pool of emotions.

So I'll say Sun.

And most definitely not Scorpio.

Nay. Ascendent is Leo and Mercury is Sagittarius


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> If in Moon then you're a pool of emotions.
> 
> So I'll say Sun.
> 
> ...



Oh and I would say your most proeminent house is the 8th


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 3, 2020)

Mariko said:


> 17
> 
> 50 IQ level
> 
> ...


Nope.....look again.....hard.


----------



## Skylar (Apr 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> If in Moon then you're a pool of emotions.
> 
> So I'll say Sun.
> 
> ...



it’s actually my moon in Pisces. I also have my luminaries in the 12 house. If that’s the house of Karma I’m screwed 

What balances me out is my other placements 

okay, my next guess is Jupiter and Pluto.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 3, 2020)

Mariko said:


> 17
> 
> 50 IQ level
> 
> ...



Don't lol, it's lockdown side effects


----------



## Mariko (Apr 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Nope.....look again.....hard.



lol yes I edited it 12 times


----------



## Skylar (Apr 3, 2020)

The dice got rigged


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Today is my winning day. I’m ready to take it all


Please God please


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 3, 2020)

Mariko said:


> lol yes I edited it 12 times



Then you probably do not want to hear....that it is still wrong.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Please God please


----------



## Mariko (Apr 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Then you probably do not want to hear....that it is still wrong.



20 is good right?


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Understood.
> 
> And his feet too.



I thought you noticed the shoes


----------



## Mariko (Apr 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Then you probably do not want to hear....that it is still wrong.



lol 1 shoes, not two.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 3, 2020)

Skylar said:


> it’s actually my moon in Pisces. I also have my luminaries in the 12 house. If that’s the house of Karma I’m screwed
> 
> What balances me out is my other placements
> 
> okay, my next guess is Jupiter and Pluto.



I see. Didn't get it right  pretty sure it was not Scorpio though.

It's also the House of Pisces and spirituality. So you're even more psychic than I though 

Jupiter is in Leo. And yes Pluto is in Scorpio but that is a gerational planet. 

The other one is more proeminent.

Your Pluto is in Sagittarius?

And Sun I would say an Air Sign.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 3, 2020)

Me: look how I'm smart

1st answer: 

2nd: 

3rd: 
127th: You retards


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I thought you noticed the shoes





I didn't


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 3, 2020)

Mariko said:


> 17
> 
> 50 IQ level
> 
> ...



Correct answer is 43


----------



## Mariko (Apr 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Correct answer is 43



Correct answer is shanks > Mihawk.


----------



## Skylar (Apr 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I see. Didn't get it right  pretty sure it was not Scorpio though.
> 
> It's also the House of Pisces and spirituality. So you're even more psychic than I though
> 
> ...



Hmmmm....did I say ascendant? If not the rising then Saturn is the only guess left.

Pluto is scorpio. You’re a true 90s Kid. 

Why do you think my sun is air?


----------



## Irene (Apr 3, 2020)

it is what the last dude holding and wearing in the last question it is not about math but noticing and attention


----------



## Irene (Apr 3, 2020)

which is why I got 30 at first cuz I am too impulsive


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

Corvin is waiting around the corner...
Another 10 days of lockdown here and then we can slowly start to get back to the normal life hopefully


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 3, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Hmmmm....did I say ascendant? If not the rising then Saturn is the only guess left.
> 
> Pluto is scorpio. You’re a true 90s Kid.
> 
> Why do you think my sun is air?



Right on the money. Because of being a 90s kid my Saturn, Uranus and Neptune are all in Capricorn. The videogame generation.

For the other water sign you must go beyond the planets.

Since your Pluto is Scorpio then you're no younger than ~22 

For Sun:

Too much easy-going to be an Earth Sign.

Not enough extrovert to be a Fire sign.

Not so serious to be a Water Sign.

So that leaves Air sign.

My guess would be (probability):

1- Libra
2- Aquarius
3- Gemini


----------



## Skylar (Apr 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Right on the money. Because of being a 90s kid my Saturn, Uranus and Neptune are all in Capricorn. The videogame generation.
> 
> For the other water sign you must go beyond the planets.
> 
> ...



I’m actually a triple fire and in no other than the God of War sign. 

Though I have venus in arguably the coldest and most detached sign. I think that’s the one you’re picking up and it really balances me out a whole lot. Prevents me from being overemotional. 

ohh, beyond the planets. So it’s somewhere between the AC -DC axis, IC-MC axis or an asteroid. Is it the north node?


----------



## Moldrew (Apr 3, 2020)

Isn’t this 40?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 3, 2020)

Skylar said:


> I’m actually a triple fire and in no other than the God of War sign.
> 
> Though I have venus in arguably the coldest and most detached sign. I think that’s the one you’re picking up and it really balances me out a whole lot. Prevents me from being overemotional.
> 
> ouuu, beyond the planets. So it’s somewhere between the AC -DC axis, IC-MC axis or an asteroid. Is it the north node?





It's so hard over the internet. I can't analise properly 

I have triple fire in the King of Gods sign  quadruple if you count Lilith. In which planets do you have that triple fire?

So Venus in Aquarius/Sagittarius?  more like Aquarius.

Exactly. it's in the nodes.


----------



## Irene (Apr 3, 2020)

I love this movie


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

Did you guys check what is your Chinese sign or better the Indian American ones..
I did and mine is Dragon of fire( Chinese)
And   Snake( Indian American)
Those are pretty cool too thou..like you have wolf, bear, deer, raven and so on
I would suggest you to check it out just for the fun of it lol..then let me know who you are


----------



## Skylar (Apr 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's so hard over the internet. I can't analise properly
> 
> I have triple fire in the King of Gods sign  quadruple if you count Lilith. In which planets do you have that triple fire?
> 
> ...



Haha, I would’ve never guessed your placements. I had the impression you were water heavy because of your fascination and knowledge of all esoteric subjects. One of your nodes must be in scorpio or pisces. I don’t think you have cancer in your chart (watch me be wrong )

You’re a true archer. You have pretty laid back placements and it shows. 

I have

AS - Aries
Sun - Aries
Mercury - Aries
Moon - Pisces
Venus - Aquarius
Mars - Aquarius
NN - Aquarius

From your experience, how do you think such placements play out?


----------



## Skylar (Apr 3, 2020)

Nana said:


> I love this movie



Vid is not showing for me sis


----------



## Irene (Apr 3, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Vid is not showing for me sis


it is just Mean Girls as Zodiac oh that's sucks


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 3, 2020)

Moldrew said:


> Isn’t this 40?



43


----------



## Moldrew (Apr 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> 43


Is it because the bottom guy has ties on his wrists?


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 3, 2020)

Moldrew said:


> Is it because the bottom guy has ties on his wrists?



yh


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 3, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Haha, I would’ve never guessed your placements. I had the impression you were water heavy because of your fascination and knowledge of all esoteric subjects. One of your nodes must be in scorpio or pisces. I don’t think you have cancer in your chart (watch me be wrong )
> 
> You’re a true archer. You have pretty laid back placements and it shows.
> 
> ...



Ahah it was a more than valid interpretation. Normally water signs are the ones who dig deep into esoteric stuff because of "feeling" and the Yin-nature of the subject. Because of your number (11) I too had the impression you would be more water.

South node in Cancer  today is not our day 

Thank you. Yeah I'm pretty easy-going as long as I have freedom, archer style 

So summarizing for me:

RS - Leo
Sun - Sagittarius
Moon - Gemini
Mercury - Sagittarius
Venus - Sagittarius
Mars - Gemini
NN - Capricorn


 Aries is impulsive by nature. I find them very funny and I'm always laughing with them.

I would say that you like to socialize, value your freedom in relationships and even sometimes if you're dissatisfied with something you'll  not be impulsive because of that Aquarius. Emotionally speaking you may waver sometimes because of that Pisces but nothing too serious (Aquarius are said to have no heart).

If you're really really pressured all hell breaks loose  like a true Aries/Aquarius person.

Moreover you love to have fun and are a great company to be with, always finding something Interesting to do with someone or something to talk about. I believe you're self-confident and like to treat yourself too (because your SN is Leo).

But your NN is in Aquarius so maybe there are some Aquarius traits that are not very proeminent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kishido (Apr 3, 2020)

No shit what happened to Arlong Park

It's 2 weeks now


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 3, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Haha, I would’ve never guessed your placements. I had the impression you were water heavy because of your fascination and knowledge of all esoteric subjects. One of your nodes must be in scorpio or pisces. I don’t think you have cancer in your chart (watch me be wrong )
> 
> You’re a true archer. You have pretty laid back placements and it shows.
> 
> ...



If you go and see the characteristics of the 9th house which is associated with Sagittarius it makes more sense my interest in the subject.


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

Kishido said:


> No shit what happened to Arlong Park
> 
> It's 2 weeks now


They are done


----------



## Kishido (Apr 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> They are done



shut up or give me Infos


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> They are done





Kishido said:


> shut up or give me Infos


Dang I actually wanted to ask and didn't know whom!

A comment from the FB group I just found, dunno if it's true though:


> “apparently what happened to the site is that someone linked a publicly available image from another site and we got DMCA'd for it.
> 
> Bren's dealing with it”
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flower (Apr 3, 2020)

Why are so many forums getting closed?


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

Kishido said:


> shut up or give me Infos


Get lost dumbass


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 3, 2020)

Flower said:


> Why are so many forums getting closed?



NF is monopolizing the forums market. Agressive takeover.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 3, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> Dang I actually wanted to ask and didn't know whom!
> 
> A comment from the FB group I just found, dunno if it's true though:



Thanks 

Do you have a link to the FB group


----------



## Flower (Apr 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> NF is monopolizing the forums market. Agressive takeover.


Good strategy, actually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kishido (Apr 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> Get lost dumbass



I am lost


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 3, 2020)

Kishido said:


> Thanks
> 
> Do you have a link to the FB group



This is the one I've found.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kishido (Apr 3, 2020)

Flower said:


> Good strategy, actually.





BlueDemon said:


> This is the one I've found.



Thanks again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 3, 2020)

Gerne!


----------



## Flower (Apr 3, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> Gerne!


Spricht einfach Deutsch xD.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 3, 2020)

Flower said:


> Spricht einfach Deutsch xD.



Meinetwegen


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

Flower said:


> Spricht einfach Deutsch xD.


Morgen latte! That's all I remember from.my ex German girlfriend lol


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hör auf Deutsch zu reden


----------



## Flower (Apr 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Hör auf Deutsch zu reden


How many German folks are here anyway?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @San Juan Wolf !!



Thanks. ^^



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Hör auf Deutsch zu reden



Ich verstehe dich, aber meine Grammatik ist scheiße ^^


----------



## Kishido (Apr 3, 2020)

Flower said:


> How many German folks are here anyway?



We are everywhere lurking for the time until we will start a third try to take over the world


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

Flower said:


> How many German folks are here anyway?


Your health care system is the top in the world...no wonder..you Germans are pretty good using the resources you have


----------



## Kishido (Apr 3, 2020)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Thanks. ^^



Yeah Happy Birthday


----------



## Flower (Apr 3, 2020)

Kishido said:


> We are everywhere lurking for the time until we will start a third try to take over the world


Do we have a German Chat here?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 3, 2020)

Kishido said:


> Yeah Happy Birthday



Thanks, again ^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kishido (Apr 3, 2020)

Flower said:


> Do we have a German Chat here?



I don't know.


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

Kishido said:


> We are everywhere lurking for the time until we will start a third try to take over the world


Lol..yeah but your country position doesn't help you with it, better like this imo... everyone should just accept the country they are living on and try to make the most of it, something we Italians are no good of doing sadly..too many donkey here


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Thanks, again ^^


Happy b day Juan!
Quidate...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kishido (Apr 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol..yeah but your country position doesn't help you with it, better like this imo... everyone should just accept the country they are living on and try to make the most of it, something we Italians are no good of doing sadly..too many donkey here



It was just fun 

Italians are still cool. They gave me Pizza and Pasta... And Nutella... And Maxi King


----------



## Flower (Apr 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol..yeah but your country position doesn't help you with it, better like this imo... everyone should just accept the country they are living on and try to make the most of it, something we Italians are no good of doing sadly..too many donkey here


Ma Italia ha pizza, pasta e vino!


----------



## Mariko (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

Flower said:


> Ma Italia ha pizza, pasta e vino!


Aside from the food we also got 75 % of the whole artistic treasure of the world, but we don't exploit this very well...Italy is a pretty odd and bizarre country believe me


----------



## Mariko (Apr 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> Aside from the food *we also got 75 % of the whole artistic treasure of the world*, but we don't exploit this very well...Italy is a pretty odd and bizarre country believe me


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

I used to smoke joints everyday but now I am thinking about getting back to alcohol lol


----------



## Skylar (Apr 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ahah it was a more than valid interpretation. Normally water signs are the ones who dig deep into esoteric stuff because of "feeling" and the Yin-nature of the subject. Because of your number (11) I too had the impression you would be more water.
> 
> South node in Cancer  today is not our day
> 
> ...



That's actually very spot on. Specially the bolded part. I'm very fiery. 

I really like Leo placements. I love how generous, fun, energetic, funny and positive they are. 



Alibaba Saluja said:


> If you go and see the characteristics of the 9th house which is associated with Sagittarius it makes more sense my interest in the subject.



I will look more into it! Thanks for the free reading! This was very fun~


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Apr 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> Happy b day Juan!
> Quidate...



Thanks. Also what does that mean ? : P


----------



## Kishido (Apr 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> Aside from the food we also got 75 % of the whole artistic treasure of the world, but we don't exploit this very well...Italy is a pretty odd and bizarre country believe me



It's all about food


----------



## Flower (Apr 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> Aside from the food we also got 75 % of the whole artistic treasure of the world, but we don't exploit this very well...Italy is a pretty odd and bizarre country believe me


Having Italian heritage I can relate because everyone just thinks of Italy as a big restaurant while forgetting it's Roman history.


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

Kishido said:


> It's all about food


Yep.. nowdays mainly.. but it shouldn't be just that , we could live only by tourism and no needs of factory


----------



## Mariko (Apr 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> I used to smoke joints everyday but now I am thinking about getting back to alcohol lol



lol.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 3, 2020)

Anyone else think @Skylar = below due to her horoscrope stuff?


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

Flower said:


> Having Italian heritage I can relate because everyone just thinks of Italy as a big restaurant while forgetting it's Roman history.


Indeed..my city is freaking  more the 2000 years old for Instead


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> I used to smoke joints everyday but now I am thinking about getting back to alcohol lol



Makes sense you smoked so much since your views are batshit crazy, the fate of Zoro haters, smh. It's a sad tale.


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

Mariko said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I gotta get high somehow, sometimes..xd


----------



## Flower (Apr 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> Indeed..my city is freaking  more the 2000 years old for Instead


Rome alone has enough places to explore that you could live there for a century and still not know everything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Makes sense you smoked so much since your views are batshit crazy, the fate of Zoro haters, smh. It's a sad tale.


Well ..Zoro fandom.is not really so right in the head as well lol


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

Flower said:


> Rome alone has enough places to explore that you could live there for a century and still not know everything.


Indeed , not to mention the whole country 
I almost travel all over Italy and I probably haven't see not even a quarter of the whole thing


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 3, 2020)

My favourite Italian:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flower (Apr 3, 2020)

Now I wanna visit Rome again. Hope that Italy will recover and I can visit again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kishido (Apr 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yep.. nowdays mainly.. but it shouldn't be just that , we could live only by tourism and no needs of factory



But Ferrero needs to stay


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> My favourite Italian:


Those where the times when Italy rule the Occidental world...after the Roman empire of course


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

Kishido said:


> But Ferrero needs to stay


Hell yeah I would change Nutella for a mere nocilla


----------



## Skylar (Apr 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Anyone else think @Skylar = below due to her horoscrope stuff?


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

Flower said:


> Now I wanna visit Rome again. Hope that Italy will recover and I can visit again.


Aside of the magnificent Rome which other city have you visited? I got plenty of suggestion..just ask

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 3, 2020)

Good memories, those were the days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kishido (Apr 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> Hell yeah I would change Nutella for a mere nocilla



You monster


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

Flower said:


> Now I wanna visit Rome again. Hope that Italy will recover and I can visit again.


Here some  beautiful city you should visit..
Turin, Florence, Venice, Siena , urbino, Naples,Trieste, siracusa, Palermo, Bologna, Verona and much more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flower (Apr 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> Aside of the magnificent Rome which other city have you visited? I got plenty of suggestion..just ask


Too many to count xD. Been there a lot, actually. But I think I've never been to Bologna, so that's the next place I wanna visit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Good memories, those were the days


Leonardo! Macchiavelli, Botticelli , Giordano Bruno, Donatello, copernico, Galileo, Amerigo Vespucci....and so on i could never stop lol


----------



## Blade (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Apr 3, 2020)

zoro = strongest avenger = strawhat too


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 3, 2020)

Still one of the greatest game trailers ever made


----------



## DeVision (Apr 3, 2020)

Good evening everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Good evening everyone!


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 3, 2020)

Who can do the Toosie slide dance?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

Blade said:


> zoro = strongest avenger = strawhat too




Facts.  





DeVision said:


> Good evening everyone!


Answering like @Mariko 




Joke btw


----------



## DeVision (Apr 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Facts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he bem i teb e i nj u. Ev oda nesk ont ašta samrek ao. XD


----------



## DeVision (Apr 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Who can do the Toosie slide dance?



Waz'dat?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> he bem i teb e i nj u. Ev oda nesk ont ašta samrek ao. XD





Hhahaha ramo ramo loma


----------



## DeVision (Apr 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Hhahaha ramo ramo loma


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Waz'dat?



Drake's new song with the dance challenging people to do the best variation on tiktok etc


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


>






Sta ima?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Facts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No joke.

I was about to do it.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

Mariko said:


> No joke.
> 
> I was about to do it.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



I'm so predictable.

I must change.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol fuck no


----------



## Patrick (Apr 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> Here some  beautiful city you should visit..
> Turin, Florence, Venice, Siena , urbino, Naples,Trieste, siracusa, Palermo, Bologna, Verona and much more



I've personally always wanted to visit Bari and Udine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

Patrick said:


> I've personally always wanted to visit Bari and Udine.


Never been to Udine myself..I visited Bari thou..puglia is  De lovely..the ionio sea amazingly beautiful but too much mafia down there..or rather to be precise ..sacra Corona unita and also Camorra nowdays ..I went down there in holidays for two years straight..I remember I took a Train up until Lecce and then the national railway did not stop there but then actually become the railways of the sacra Corona unita lol..for about 30 or 40 kilometres left..and the ticket were way more expensive only to do like 20 kilometres more FFS!
One summer I end up having a little love story with a girl there, which later I discover she was the daughter of one of the bosses down there lol..I found out that only becouse a friend of mine who was living three came to me and advise me to pay attention and don't messed up with that girl and to don't play with her feelings otherwise I would have end up being in danger, no kidding , you can't fuck around with certain people down there believe me Patrick, but at the end everything went fine and I had a great time there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 3, 2020)

@Redline now that you've mentioned camorra, how's napoli these days?

meant to go last fall but had to postpone my trip...


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Redline now that you've mentioned camorra, how's napoli these days?
> 
> meant to go last fall but had to postpone my trip...


Well
. Naples is a really beautiful city as far as i am concern but if you ever go there don't go into the quartieri Spagnoli unless you do know someone who is from that area..also don't wear anything of gold or expensive watches...camorra rules down there and every month someone get killed on the street by gang shooting, this expecially in certain areas obviously not the whole city, Napolitans are good and funny people , really friendly and all, but you still gotta pay attention to don't get into any discussions, also I have friends there so I was kinda covered in that sense but if you don't know anybody from there you better watch out, don't  trust random people unless you feel confident over their intentions , just a suggestion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Apr 3, 2020)

@Nana Chad Urouge >>> Kidd

Stay mad


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Nana Chad Urouge >>> Kidd
> 
> Stay mad


Who are your top 10 favourite characters and your top 10 strongest characters? Rank them in order please.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Apr 3, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Nana Chad Urouge >>> Kidd
> 
> Stay mad


Eustass Kidd to u :


----------



## Gledania (Apr 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Who are your top 10 favourite characters and your top 10 strongest characters? Rank them in order please.


Top 10 favorite ?

Zoro
Sanji
Aokiji
X Drake
Kizaru/Mihawk

Nami
White beard
Sengoku
Law
Urouge 


Top strongest ?
WB
Roger/Garp
Kaido/Prime sengoku
Bigmom/Teach (right now)
Shanks/Mihawk/Akainu/Aokiji
Kizaru/Greenbull/Fuji
Small gap overall.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Apr 3, 2020)

Don't know where to put Ryuuma and Oden.

Pretty sure @Redline put Goden above mihawk.
I'm fine as long he don't put him above the grand master

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Top 10 favorite ?
> 
> Zoro
> Sanji
> ...


Not a bad list..I would only take away  Zorro the Genovese short arms X drake and urogue the mad monk


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Top 10 favorite ?
> 
> Zoro
> Sanji
> ...


Thank you. 




The strongest group is a bit off for me though. You Yankers really think all of them are stronger than every Admiral? Come on now.


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Don't know where to put Ryuuma and Oden.
> 
> Pretty sure @Redline put Goden above mihawk.
> I'm fine as long he don't put him above the grand master


I am just going along with Oda and place Oden as one of the same with Roger and Luffy therefore clearly above Hawk head and Marimo


----------



## Gledania (Apr 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Akainu might be an exeption depending on how oda handle it by EoS. I'm always open to new ideas


----------



## Gledania (Apr 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> I am just going along with Oda and place Oden as one of the same with Roger and Luffy therefore clearly above Hawk head and *Marimo*


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Akainu might be an exeption depending on how oda handle it by EoS. I'm always open to new ideas


Admirals *≈ *Yonko. 

Linlin is the weakest Yonko btw.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Drake's new song with the dance challenging people to do the best variation on tiktok etc



Give me the link.


Light D Lamperouge said:


> Sta ima?



Evo umoran k'o pašče.



Mariko said:


> No joke.
> 
> I was about to do it.



I love ya too.


@T.D.A nevermind. Was lazy to delete your quote. XD


----------



## Gledania (Apr 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Linlin is the weakest Yonko btw.


no that's shanks


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Evo umoran k'o pašče.


Kapiram te skroz. Odmori malo hahha


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> no that's shanks


No it's Linlin. Shanks is not the weakest Yonko. That should be clear by now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Akainu might be an exeption depending on how oda handle it by EoS. I'm always open to new ideas


If any admiral or all of them know the advance armament stage 4 ..I mean the explosive one from the inside , the one that Luffy just learn to be precise, then it's a tough call becouse if they do know that tech they can match up with a younkou no doubt


----------



## Lurko (Apr 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Give me the link.
> 
> 
> Evo umoran k'o pašče.
> ...


Will the OL dance with me?


----------



## DeVision (Apr 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Kapiram te skroz. Odmori malo hahha



Ne spavam nikako u posljednje vrijeme. Ne znam šta mi je.. Legnem na vrijeme, uspijem i zaspati kratko, ali se budim stalno.. Ubi me ovo.. Dođe vikend, legnem u 2 probudim se nekoliko puta i u 6:30 ne mogu više zaspat..


----------



## Irene (Apr 3, 2020)

Top 5 from me  
WB 
Akainu
Aokiji
BM
Kaido

Tbh after how much Yonko have been humiliated regarding power scale especially in the last flashback they lost some points


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Ne spavam nikako u posljednje vrijeme. Ne znam šta mi je.. Legnem na vrijeme, uspijem i zaspati kratko, ali se budim stalno.. Ubi me ovo.. Dođe vikend, legnem u 2 probudim se nekoliko puta i u 6:30 ne mogu više zaspat..


Au. Gadno brate. Ja nikako ne mogu da se uspavam pre 4 ili 5 ujutru. Zeza me ovo skroz hahah.


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> No it's Linlin. Shanks is not the weakest Yonko. That should be clear by now.


Due to her body structure it's safe to assume Lin Lin never really bother that much about mastering her armament to the highest stage, and maybe we can say the same thing for Kaido as well


----------



## Gledania (Apr 3, 2020)

@Redline @Ren. @Light D Lamperouge who's your TOP 10 fav char

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> Well
> . Naples is a really beautiful city as far as i am concern but if you ever go there don't go into the quartieri Spagnoli unless you do know someone who is from that area..also don't wear anything of gold or expensive watches...camorra rules down there and every month someone get killed on the street by gang shooting, this expecially in certain areas obviously not the whole city, Napolitans are good and funny people , really friendly and all, but you still gotta pay attention to don't get into any discussions, also I have friends there so I was kinda covered in that sense but if you don't know anybody from there you better watch out, don't  trust random people unless you feel confident over their intentions , just a suggestion


Italy has Dolphins now I heard.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> Due to her body structure it's safe to assume Lin Lin never really bother that much about mastering her armament to the highest stage, and maybe we can say the same thing for Kaido as well


Yup. Shanks is a COA haki master. I am sure he possesses the coa that allows you to bypass dura. He won't have a problem with hurting them. Imo, Shanks actually has the chance to be the strongest Yonko now. 





Gledinos said:


> @Redline @Ren. @Light D Lamperouge who's your TOP 10 fav char


Zoro/Mihawk 
Shanks 
_Sir_ Crocodile/Doflamingo 
Rayleigh/Whitebeard 
Law 
Aokiji/Kizaru


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Redline @Ren. @Light D Lamperouge who's your TOP 10 fav char


Top ten? I will give you ten names but they are not in order or liking , I mean I don't see them like my first my second and so on..
Garp
Kizaru
Oden
Sanji
Aokiji
Fujitora
Sabo
Frankie
Dragon
WB
I have some more but you only ask for ten lol


----------



## Lurko (Apr 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Yup. Shanks is a COA haki master. I am sure he possesses the coa that allows you to bypass dura. He won't have a problem with hurting them. Imo, Shanks actually has the chance to be the strongest Yonko now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Italy has Dolphins now I heard.


Lol..yeah apparently some swam into the Mediterranean sea by mistake lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Apr 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## DeVision (Apr 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Au. Gadno brate. Ja nikako ne mogu da se uspavam pre 4 ili 5 ujutru. Zeza me ovo skroz hahah.



Jebat ga..

@T.D.A @Lurker 
OMG I hate Drake so much. I couldn't listen through the song. It's just annoying.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Jebat ga..


Slazem se skroz.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Jebat ga..
> 
> @T.D.A @Lurker
> OMG I hate Drake so much. I couldn't listen through the song. It's just annoying.


He's a Em stan as well man...
When he took homage to Superman...


----------



## DeVision (Apr 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


> He's a Em stan as well man...
> When he took homage to Superman...



In this song?

Of course he's a Stan. If he was on Em's bad side, he'd be torn to pieces in the air with his current skills.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

Eminem is the best. You don't wanna get on that man's bad side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> In this song?
> 
> Of course he's a Stan. If he was on Em's bad side, he'd be torn to pieces in the air with his current skills.


Em said his daughter likes Drake so Drakes good but he did take a dig at him regardless. Only person Em wouldn't take a dig is his little girl.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Eminem is the best. You don't wanna get on that man's bad side.


While I agree. It's close with Tupac,Biggie,Big L, Nas and Rakim which a lot of you don't even know. Em looked up to him when he was young.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


> While I agree. It's close with Tupac,Biggie,Big L, Nas and Rakim which a lot of you don't even know. Em looked up to him when he was young.


I know them all, besides Rakim though. But I get your point.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 3, 2020)

Drake was the best when he first came out lol.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Em said his daughter likes Drake so Drakes good but he did take a dig at him regardless. Only person Em wouldn't take a dig is his little girl.




Shots fired.

But honestly. It's just sad how Drake fell off.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I know them all, besides Rakim though. But I get your point.


A rapper from the 80s.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Apr 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


> While I agree. It's close with Tupac,Biggie,Big L, Nas and Rakim which a lot of you don't even know. Em looked up to him when he was young.


How about Busta and Big pun( rip)?
Also I know all of them that you mentioned , but I stopped listen to hip hop long ago..
You also have the Wu tang Clan, the mob deep, the roots , old school De la soul , dmx, madman, talib kweli , ice cube and so on...xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> How about Busta and Big pun( rip)?
> Also I know all of them that you mentioned , but I stopped listen to hip hop long ago..
> You also have the Wu tang Clan, the mob deep, the roots , old school De la soul , dmx, madman, and so on...xd


Big pun is the only one in tier with Wu tang close.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I know them all, besides Rakim though. But I get your point.


And let not forget vanilla ice lmaooo, just kidding


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Big pun is the only one in tier with Wu tang close.


I love big pun man he had such a flow...
Also I forgot mos def


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 3, 2020)

@DeVision @Lurker

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Apr 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> And let not forget vanilla ice lmaooo, just kidding


Hey he paved the ice for white people to rap. Beastie boys too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision @Lurker


Dope song.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 3, 2020)

The 





Lurker said:


> Hey he paved the ice for white people to rap. Beastie boys too.


The beasty boy are great but vanilla is shit ..imo


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 3, 2020)

This appeared in the mix on YT I was listening to right now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trance (Apr 3, 2020)

em's new album is pretty lit

the production on it is absolutely amazing, prolly my favorite on any of his albums


----------



## DeVision (Apr 4, 2020)

trance said:


> em's new album is pretty lit
> 
> the production on it is absolutely amazing, prolly my favorite on any of his albums



Yeah. Seems like Royce was involved in most of it. Great songs on the album. But I'd still like a few songs without the ultrasonic speed rapping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (Apr 4, 2020)

Fuck Vanilla Ice. He didn't pave the way for white rappers. He paved the way for white people who exploit hiphop. 

Eminem and Mac Miller for example talked about their personal experience and gave something real. Iggy, Macklemore, G-Eazy and the like are just using rap to make a quick buck. They don't understand nor respect the culture. This is coming from a white man btw. People like Em and Mac legitimize our presence in the hiphop scene while the others I mentioned only make a case for us to fuck off.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 4, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Macklemore


Him? Really?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 4, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> Him? Really?



Well yeah kinda. He's not as blatant as Iggy and G-Eazy who are just riding the flex trend to get rich but he still doesn't really contribute to hip-hop in a meaningful way while still reaping the rewards.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 4, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Well yeah kinda. He's not as blatant as Iggy and G-Eazy who are just riding the flex trend to get rich but he still doesn't really contribute to hip-hop in a meaningful way while still reaping the rewards.


I'd say his contribution to LGBTQ was pretty meaningful. Though I have to say, I'm not following the scene or him closely at all. Just what I know from when it hits mainstream/charts.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 4, 2020)

Quarantine  duration be like


----------



## Gledania (Apr 4, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge @Nana @Redline @Ren. @Kinjin @Etherborn

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Apr 4, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Fuck Vanilla Ice. He didn't pave the way for white rappers. He paved the way for white people who exploit hiphop.
> 
> Eminem and Mac Miller for example talked about their personal experience and gave something real. Iggy, Macklemore, G-Eazy and the like are just using rap to make a quick buck. They don't understand nor respect the culture. This is coming from a white man btw. People like Em and Mac legitimize our presence in the hiphop scene while the others I mentioned only make a case for us to fuck off.


I couldn't be more agree with it, well said Patrick


----------



## Irene (Apr 4, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Light D Lamperouge @Nana @Redline @Ren. @Kinjin @Etherborn


Why not include Drake ?


----------



## Nataly (Apr 4, 2020)

Happy birthday @charles101


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 4, 2020)

Happy Birthday @charles101


----------



## DeVision (Apr 4, 2020)

Happy birthday Chopper-man.


----------



## Redline (Apr 4, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Happy birthday @charles101





DeVision said:


> Happy birthday Chopper-man.


Happy b Charles


----------



## Irene (Apr 4, 2020)

Happy Birthday @charles101


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 4, 2020)

@charles101

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 4, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Just read the chapter, YOOO



Delete this. It's still not alowed to post in the convo.


----------



## Potato Salad (Apr 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Delete this. It's still not alowed to post in the convo.


Really?? didnt know


----------



## DeVision (Apr 4, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Really?? didnt know



Yeah. I think tomorrow you can post it here. But until the telegrams are open, no spoilers in here. (even tho probably all of us know - but for the ones that doesn't, delete it so you don't get punished )


----------



## Potato Salad (Apr 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yeah. I think tomorrow you can post it here. But until the telegrams are open, no spoilers in here. (even tho probably all of us know - but for the ones that doesn't, delete it so you don't get punished )


Ahh, i see


----------



## DeVision (Apr 4, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Ahh, i see



I didn't wanna sound like a smart-ass, just looking out for a brother.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 4, 2020)

.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 4, 2020)

.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 4, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> .



Practice? XD


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Practice? XD



Calculating probabilities


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 4, 2020)

1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 4, 2020)

2


----------



## charles101 (Apr 4, 2020)

Thx y'all but I screw up my birthday date when I made this account and I'm not sure if I can change it xd It's next Monday :v


----------



## DeVision (Apr 4, 2020)

charles101 said:


> Thx y'all but I screw up my birthday date when I made this account and I'm not sure if I can change it xd It's next Monday :v





You won't get another one.


----------



## Irene (Apr 4, 2020)

charles101 said:


> Thx y'all but I screw up my birthday date when I made this account and I'm not sure if I can change it xd It's next Monday :v


U can ask an Admin I am sure they can fix it


----------



## charles101 (Apr 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> U can ask an Admin I am sure they can fix it



Welp, I guess but I'm waaaay to lazy to do that :3


----------



## DeVision (Apr 4, 2020)

charles101 said:


> Welp, I guess but I'm waaaay to lazy to do that :3



I have one question for you.
Luffy, Capone, Kid or Uroge?


----------



## Irene (Apr 4, 2020)

charles101 said:


> Welp, I guess but I'm waaaay to lazy to do that :3


 

U trying to beat me at my laziness record lol 

Ps attack Luffy in the dice game we Sanji fans need to unite


----------



## charles101 (Apr 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I have one question for you.
> Luffy, Capone, Kid or Uroge?



Oh yeah, I forgot.

1. Luffy.
2. Capone.
3. Urouge.
4. Kidd.

Maybe Urouge and Kidd will end up higher, but I doubt they'll ever be above Luffy.


----------



## charles101 (Apr 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> U trying to beat me at my laziness record lol
> 
> Ps attack Luffy in the dice game we Sanji fans need to unite



I like both :s


----------



## DeVision (Apr 4, 2020)

charles101 said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot.
> 
> 1. Luffy.
> 2. Capone.
> ...



Expact a tag right now!


----------



## DeVision (Apr 4, 2020)

@Soca just here to say how much I appreciate you.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Soca just here to say how much I appreciate you.


That's too much butter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 4, 2020)

Oreki said:


> That's too much butter



After all this Luffy hate I'm curently reading, I hope Soca bans everyone who says even one bad thing abotu One Piece.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> After all this Luffy hate I'm curently reading, I hope Soca bans everyone who says even one bad thing abotu One Piece.


You don't lurk threads much often... I think I am seeing that hate first when joined one peice subreddit 3 years ago lol


----------



## DeVision (Apr 4, 2020)

Oreki said:


> You don't lurk threads much often... I think I am seeing that hate first when joined one peice subreddit 3 years ago lol



If I would hate any main char, I probably would drop the manga. 
I couldn't be such a big masohist. XD


----------



## Oreki (Apr 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> If I would hate any main char, I probably would drop the manga.
> I couldn't be such a big masohist. XD


That's true... when you hate the main character to this degree you just gotta drop the manga because the main character screen time will always be high and they have to see the character they hate achieve his dream xD


----------



## DeVision (Apr 4, 2020)

Oreki said:


> That's true... when you hate the main character to this degree you just gotta drop the manga because the main character screen time will always be high and they have to see the character they hate achieve his dream xD



I can understand if you like Zoro, WB, Doffy, Akainu more.. But that much hate.. Some of them, if they don't mature by then, are gonna cut their veins once Luffy becomes PK. And that hopefully by plotshield. XD


----------



## Oreki (Apr 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I can understand if you like Zoro, WB, Doffy, Akainu more.. But that much hate.. Some of them, if they don't mature by then, are gonna cut their veins once Luffy becomes PK. And that hopefully by plotshield. XD


The plot shield argument is the worst... like honestly if someone can't debunk the argument... Luffy had the plot armor like it was not oda but someone else that created the other characters lol


----------



## DeVision (Apr 4, 2020)

Oreki said:


> The plot shield argument is the worst... like honestly if someone can't debunk the argument... Luffy had the plot armor like it was not oda but someone else that created the other characters lol



I would love to throw a die there, but I'm gonna stand strong. XD


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 4, 2020)

I don't think most people in that thread hate Luffy. They just prefer other characters.

I'm indifferent towards him.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I would love to throw a die there, but I'm gonna stand strong. XD


Ahh... it's too much. It was fun at start but now constant focus on Luffy is just pointless


----------



## Oreki (Apr 4, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I don't think most people in that thread hate Luffy. They just prefer other characters.
> 
> I'm indifferent towards him.


You can't like Bege, Kid, and Urogue more than Luffy at the same time.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 4, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I don't think most people in that thread hate Luffy. They just prefer other characters.
> 
> I'm indifferent towards him.



You're one of the level headed, and I belive you. Just as I said I belive people might like other chars more (and that's okay - Luffy's not my favorite either). But that is plain hate on Luffy for no reason other than his screentime.


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 4, 2020)

Oreki said:


> You can't like Bege, Kid, and Urogue more than Luffy at the same time.


He's just seen as more of a threat than the others.

At the end of the day it's just a silly game.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 4, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> He's just seen as more of a threat than the others.
> 
> At the end of the day it's just a silly game.


True. 

But to be honest, Luffy actually lasting more than I thought he's gonna which means there is hope lol


----------



## DeVision (Apr 4, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> He's just seen as more of a threat than the others.
> 
> At the end of the day it's just a silly game.



Nah. I don't think thats the line of thought. I think it's more for the sake of trolling Luffy and the people who like him.
Once Kid is out of the game (after Luffy?) they're gonna say: "at least he didn't lose first". Watch my CoO.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 4, 2020)

@Kinjin 



> We wont kill Luffy but end his Pirate King career



Not hating at all. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 4, 2020)

People hate Luffy because he's a racist.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 4, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> People hate Luffy because he's a racist.



We need a 12 years a slave edit.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 4, 2020)

I don't hate any straw hat and try not to hate them because if I start hating even one then It will be going to kill the fun


----------



## Oreki (Apr 4, 2020)

@Kinjin Can you remove the Ol medal from my account?


----------



## DeVision (Apr 4, 2020)

Oreki said:


> @Kinjin Can you remove the Ol medal from my account?



You have to ask Rinoa I think. There's a thread.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> We need a 12 years a slave edit.



This is kinda racist tbh:


----------



## DeVision (Apr 4, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> This is kinda racist tbh:



Always though that. Afro Luffy was never funny to me.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Always though that. Afro Luffy was never funny to me.


Me either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 4, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Me either.



Foxy was great. You had to hate him. But you loved him for how stupid he was. XD


----------



## Ren. (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> True.
> 
> But to be honest, Luffy actually lasting more than I thought he's gonna which means there is hope lol


People in some of my convos were asking to Naruto guys to go and kill Luffy and I am a Zoro hater! 
@Kinjin and @Oreki and you ask why I don't like Z boys


----------



## Ren. (Apr 5, 2020)

@T.D.A  I found a  a film for you:
Here is another:


@T.D.A  : My wife’s boyfriend likes this movie.
Me: :gitgud

@girafarig  a masterpiece, what can I say 



T.D.A said:


> This is kinda racist tbh:


And you are a 3rd wave feminist so your post means nothing on that subject, someone wearing an afro is as racist as mansplaining and toxic masculinity!

Also don't forget that Oda is sexist, remind us next time bro!


----------



## Ren. (Apr 5, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Fuck Vanilla Ice. He didn't pave the way for white rappers. He paved the way for white people who exploit hiphop.
> 
> Eminem and Mac Miller for example talked about their personal experience and gave something real. Iggy, Macklemore, G-Eazy and the like are just using rap to make a quick buck. They don't understand nor respect the culture. This is coming from a white man btw. People like Em and Mac legitimize our presence in the hiphop scene while the others I mentioned only make a case for us to fuck off.


Wait EM is white, news to me!

Snoop be like, that is not gonna ^ (use bro), what are you saying dog!


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

"Biting your tongue while eating is a perfect example of how you can still screw up, even with decades of experience."


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> "Biting your tongue while eating is a perfect example of how you can still screw up, even with decades of experience."




Oh how i hate that. XD


----------



## Ren. (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh how i hate that. XD


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

"When cell phones were new, it was cool to have a fun or interesting ringtone. Today, if your phone isn’t permanently on silent mode you’re a scumbag"


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @T.D.A  I found a  a film for you:
> Here is another:
> 
> 
> ...



^ another one of Ren’s mental breakdowns


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> "When cell phones were new, it was cool to have a fun or interesting ringtone. Today, if your phone isn’t permanently on silent mode you’re a scumbag"



Soldier of fortune as my ringtone.
Haters can suck it.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Soldier of fortune as my ringtone.
> Haters can suck it.


Lol. My phone is most of the time on silent and only occasionally not but my ringtone is default


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Lol. My phone is most of the time on silent and only occasionally not but my ringtone is default



That's sad!


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That's sad!


That's the world we're living in... in future scientist gonna create a mobile where you don't need a ringtone lol


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> That's the world we're living in... in future scientist gonna create a mobile where you don't need a ringtone lol



Yeah, they're gonna install it directly into our skulls. Just to control us.
Right @Mariko ?


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yeah, they're gonna install it directly into our skulls. Just to control us.
> Right @Mariko ?


Something like ordinal scale


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yeah, they're gonna install it directly into our skulls. Just to control us.
> Right @Mariko ?



This is where we're heading. Snowden recently warned about that. 

The sanitary emergency will allow govs to impose ppl some massive population control, like in China.

But it will be a world wide control.

A fucking orwellian world.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> This is where we're heading. Snowden recently warned about that.
> 
> The sanitary emergency will allow govs to impose ppl some massive population control, like in China.
> 
> ...



Didn't someone start with chipping people via some kind of earring? Or at least, they were speaking about it.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> This is where we're heading. Snowden recently warned about that.
> 
> The sanitary emergency will allow govs to impose ppl some massive population control, like in China.
> 
> ...


This I agree... Snowdown was right about that people shouldn't be under surveillance all the time through the internet. It's like watching someone 24 hours without their permission and trying to mess with their personal life


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Didn't someone start with chipping people via some kind of earring? Or at least, they were speaking about it.



All will more likely start with smartphnones massive tracking. 

Then pbbly underskin RFID shits.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> All will more likely start with smartphnones massive tracking.
> 
> Then pbbly underskin RFID shits.



We need to become pirates..


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> We need to become pirates..


In this day and age you'll be captured before you can sail


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> In this day and age you'll be captured before you can sail



I don't think so. The Somaian pirates are living on a high life.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> ^ another one of Ren’s mental breakdowns


Cool story bro!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 5, 2020)

@Gledinos 

Make it Doffy Croco Enel and Lucci


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I don't think so. The Somaian pirates are living on a high life.


Government just don't bother with the bystanders


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Government just don't bother with the bystanders



Yeah, that's what I mean. They can almost do as they please.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yeah, that's what I mean. They can almost do as they please.


In future when Devision is almost captured by Gvt. for being a pirate. 

"This Is The Day You Will Always Remember As The Day You Almost Caught Captain Don DeVision."


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Roger: "With the corona, I proclame the new pirates era!"

Ppl: 

World gov: "wait no, this isn't what we've planned!"


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

"It’s entirely possible that two random people on the internet have had a friendly conversation on one forum and later an aggressive hateful conversation on another forum, without ever knowing of their previous wholesome interaction."


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> In future when Devision is almost captured by Gvt. for being a pirate.
> 
> "This Is The Day You Will Always Remember As The Day You Almost Caught Captain Don DeVision."



I'll have my famiglia to protect me



Mariko said:


> Roger: "With the corona, I proclame the new pirates era!"
> 
> Ppl:
> 
> World gov: "wait no, this isn't what we've planned!"







Oreki said:


> "It’s entirely possible that two random people on the internet have had a friendly conversation on one forum and later an aggressive hateful conversation on another forum, without ever knowing of their previous wholesome interaction."



OL in a nutshell. XD
Without the "not knowing" part.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> "It’s entirely possible that two random people on the internet have had a hateful conversation on one forum and later an aggressive hateful conversation on another forum, without ever knowing of their previous interaction."



^ fixed for trolls like @Ren.


----------



## Irene (Apr 5, 2020)

Lmao is this legit


----------



## Ren. (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> "It’s entirely possible that two random people on the internet have had a friendly conversation on one forum and later an aggressive hateful conversation on another forum, without ever knowing of their previous wholesome interaction."


Most likely!


----------



## Gledania (Apr 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> Lmao is this legit



No way , sounds fake as hell


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> Lmao is this legit



Why do you think about it? 

@Gledinos 100% legit.


----------



## Irene (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> No way , sounds fake as hell


they saying his name is Scott Sterling  don't know if it is true or not but that's hilarious


----------



## Irene (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why do you think about it?
> 
> @Gledinos 100% legit.


 this man is legend then


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> this man is legend then



Nah, I'm joking. It's fake af. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> they saying his name is Scott Sterling  don't know if it is true or not but that's hilarious


Nah, there are clips of his

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

It's fake or else the man is dead


----------



## Ren. (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> No way , sounds fake as hell


Original

@T.D.A


----------



## Irene (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nah, I'm joking. It's fake af. XD


 lol


----------



## Irene (Apr 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Nah, there are clips of his


omg I feel bad for him  lmao but still iconic


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> omg I feel bad for him  lmao but still iconic



This one is also fake.


----------



## Irene (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> This one is also fake.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Nah, there are clips of his


the man the myth the legend!


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Nana said:


>



Just watch the volleyball movement.


----------



## Irene (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Just watch the volleyball movement.


I am confused which is legit and which is not


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am confused which is legit and which is not



Both are fake. 100%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Both are fake. 100%


yea I just googled him

_Scott Sterling is a fictional sports personality, known for his key roles in multiple internet viral videos _

 lmaooo


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> omg I feel bad for him  lmao but still iconic





Oreki said:


> the man the myth the legend!


I must say he had a good idea lmao. He even edited it nicely so people even get confused.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

I was watching his other video just now... this one is also funny


----------



## Irene (Apr 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I must say he had a good idea lmao. He even edited it nicely so people even get confused.


his editing skills are out of this world


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Does anyone have an idea why my laptop can't use wifi, but when I start it in safe mode with networking, it works?


----------



## January (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Does anyone have an idea why my laptop can't use wifi, but when I start it in safe mode with networking, it works?


Your laptop just wants to be safe


----------



## Irene (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I was watching his other video just now... this one is also funny


lol 

The host reminds me of @Gledinos  for some reason


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

January said:


> Your laptop just wants to be safe



You're 3 months too late. Go away.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 5, 2020)

This remains undefeated


----------



## Gledania (Apr 5, 2020)

@trance Happy birthday pikachu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 5, 2020)

Happy birthday @trance


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 5, 2020)

Happy Birthday @trance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Apr 5, 2020)

Happy b'day @trance 

Googled trance b'day wishes and found this..

Somewhere, someone made this for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

"The man who invented the Internet is 80 years old now. If you see him walk down the street, you’ll think he’s just another old dude who doesn’t know how to use the Internet."


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Those girls don't like high school students at all. Not even close.


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

January said:


> Happy b'day @trance
> 
> Googled trance b'day wishes and found this..
> 
> Somewhere, someone made this for you


Yeah ,some made this for you too.lmaooo


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> "The man who invented the Internet is 80 years old now. If you see him walk down the street, you’ll think he’s just another old dude who doesn’t know how to use the Internet."


That's why they saying sometimes ignorance is a blessing


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Kinjin (Apr 5, 2020)

New leak: T.D.A's next avatar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 5, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> New leak: T.D.A's next avatar



it looks cool tho


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> New leak: T.D.A's next avatar


Lol..that stance in Italy means  to fuck off, no joke... but yeah TD has a new first mate to wank, jinbeeee!
Here's some proof


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol..that stance in Italy means  to fuck off, no joke... but yeah TD has a new first mate to wank, jinbeeee!



First mate is Zoro though.


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> First mate is Zoro though.


Not now , sorry..maybe later
Oooppsss my bad.. definitely later.
Zoro has not enough new world experience yet


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Not now , sorry..maybe later
> Oooppsss my bad.. definitely later.
> Zoro has not enough new world experience yet



Maybe with your understanding of English, you mistake Helmsman for First Mate.


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Maybe with your understanding of English, you mistake Helmsman for First Mate.


Yeah ..maybe lol..I understand you lolo fans are worried nowdays and clearly in denial mode, but keep it up, Zoro will get back to have the second highest bounty within a year , don't be sad


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 5, 2020)

Happy belated Birthday @charles101


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 5, 2020)

Happy Birthday Birthday @trance !!!


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Nice fan art blade


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Nice fan art blade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

I like those type as well


----------



## Soca (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Soca just here to say how much I appreciate you.


You're welcome 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hoe ass muthafucka


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> You're welcome
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That was no joke. Don't let them badmouth.


----------



## Soca (Apr 5, 2020)

Finally finished all the witcher stuffs and now I'm just doing random side quests 

What's the next game to buy?



DeVision said:


> That was no joke. Don't let them badmouth.


I never do


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> Finally finished all the witcher stuffs and now I'm just doing random side quests
> 
> What's the next game to buy?
> 
> ...



FF7 remake on PS4, comes out in a few days


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> Finally finished all the witcher stuffs and now I'm just doing random side quests
> 
> What's the next game to buy?
> 
> ...



You not working?


----------



## Soca (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You not working?


I gotta go in like 2 hours 

But I'm not doing much there tbh so that's cool.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> I gotta go in like 2 hours
> 
> But I'm not doing much there tbh so that's cool.



Wait, working sundays? Arent you a government employee?


----------



## Soca (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wait, working sundays? Arent you a government employee?


Yeap. But shit works different here


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wait, working sundays? Arent you a government employee?



When you're a government hitman you have to work on Sundays sometime.


----------



## Flower (Apr 5, 2020)

Ngl Rayleigh is really handsome. Loved his short hair when he was younger, too. Should get a haircut, though.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> When you're a government hitman you have to work on Sundays sometime.



Good thing you found it out too. I don't want us to be sniped by Marc.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Flower (Apr 5, 2020)

065?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Flower said:


> 065?



Can't be. It has 6. In clue 1 and clue 2 the number 6 is in the same place.

I'd say 042.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Apr 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> When you're a government hitman you have to work on Sundays sometime.





DeVision said:


> Good thing you found it out too. I don't want us to be sniped by Marc.


no comment for these delirious accusations 
738 it's a trick question


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> no comment for these delirious accusations




Don't go Jason Bourne on us. 




Soca said:


> 738 it's a trick question



Don't be like Mariko.


----------



## Flower (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Can't be. It has 6. In clue 1 and clue 2 the number 6 is in the same place.





DeVision said:


> Can't be. It has 6. In clue 1 and clue 2 the number 6 is in the same place.
> 
> I'd say 042.


Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

042

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't go Jason Bourne on us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who decided those numbers were prohibited and why? I will not be fooled sir


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 5, 2020)

Flower said:


> 065?



No



Soca said:


> no comment for these delirious accusations
> 
> 738 it's a trick question



No



DeVision said:


> Can't be. It has 6. In clue 1 and clue 2 the number 6 is in the same place.
> 
> I'd say 042.





T.D.A said:


> 042



Correct


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> Who decided those numbers were prohibited and why? I will not be fooled sir



I hate trick questions, and will neg @Alibaba Saluja if this was one.


----------



## Flower (Apr 5, 2020)

Anyone wanna play a dice game?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I hate trick questions, and will neg @Alibaba Saluja if this was one.



It wasn't


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It wasn't



I was lying anyways.


----------



## Soca (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I hate trick questions, and will neg @Alibaba Saluja if this was one.


I'd neg him anyways just because 

Yea I said it @Alibaba Saluja 


Flower said:


> Anyone wanna play a dice game?


What's the bet?


----------



## Flower (Apr 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> I'd neg him anyways just because
> 
> Yea I said it @Alibaba Saluja
> 
> What's the bet?


Whoever rolls the highest number gets the honour of being the winner!


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Flower said:


> Anyone wanna play a dice game?



@Gledinos starts at 100HP
@Nana starts at 100HP,

roll 10 faced dice, to either heal or attack one of them.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledinos starts at 100HP
> @Nana starts at 100HP,
> 
> roll 10 faced dice, to either heal or attack one of them.



That's what they call a stomp. XD


----------



## Soca (Apr 5, 2020)

Flower said:


> Whoever rolls the highest number gets the honour of being the winner!


itee


----------



## Flower (Apr 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledinos starts at 100HP
> @Nana starts at 100HP,
> 
> roll 10 faced dice, to either heal or attack one of them.


That sounds fun xD.

Aight, there you go, then.

Attack Gledinos.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledinos at 91HP
> @Nana at 100HP,


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> I'd neg him anyways just because
> 
> Yea I said it @Alibaba Saluja



I would call our Super Mod @Soca if you did that Marcelle


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

I will attack Nana


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Attack Nana


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

@Gledinos at 91HP
@Nana at 90HP,


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Attack Nana



10 sided.


----------



## Flower (Apr 5, 2020)

When can I throw again?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 5, 2020)

Another dice game


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Flower said:


> When can I throw again?



after 5 mins


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> 10 sided.


Right.

Heal Nana


----------



## Flower (Apr 5, 2020)

Attack Gledinos.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

@Soca pick a side. Nana or Gled. I'll take the other. Let's get this going.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

@Gledinos at 86HP
@Nana at 99HP,


----------



## Irene (Apr 5, 2020)

I never agreed 

Plz keep me out of your game


----------



## Flower (Apr 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> I never agreed
> 
> Plz keep me out of your game


No .


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 5, 2020)

No game no life


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Attack Nana


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> No game no life


Like elder says "stop watching cartoons"


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos at 86HP
Nana at 95HP,


----------



## Irene (Apr 5, 2020)

Why don't u include yourself instead of me @T.D.A


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Heal gled


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos at 94HP
Nana at 95HP,


----------



## Soca (Apr 5, 2020)

attack nana

I forgot what she did to me but she deserves this


----------



## Flower (Apr 5, 2020)

Attack Gledinos.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Damn


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos at 89HP
Nana at 90HP,


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Attack @Mbx... I mean @Rinoa


----------



## Irene (Apr 5, 2020)

Plz be respectful of what I said I don't wanna be included nor I am in the mood for this rn


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

attack @Gledinos


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

this dice game is sadder than a monthly boruto chapter


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos at 84HP
Nana at 90HP,


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

I guess we really should stop


----------



## Soca (Apr 5, 2020)

fine 

switch it from nana to me @T.D.A


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

*GAME PAUSED*


----------



## Flower (Apr 5, 2020)

Alright, when Nana doesn't want to, pick my name instead of hers.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> Plz be respectful of what I said I don't wanna be included nor I am in the mood for this rn



Attack @Nanataly!


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

*GAME RE-COMMENCES*

Gledinos at 84HP
@Soca at 90HP

Nana was actually a Soca clone


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Attack Soca


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Heal Gled


----------



## Flower (Apr 5, 2020)

Attack Gledinos.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos at 78HP
Soca at 81HP


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Heal myself!


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

mah nibba @Flame rocking that FRESH hairstyle, during the cononaBEERUS era


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

1 for Gled
2 for Soca


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Soca -5 @T.D.A


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Heal Earth


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Heal myself!

























she actually healed herself


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos at 78HP
Soca at 76HP


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Heal Earth



What kind of sorcery is this?


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

You can now attack or heal Earth (can't go passed 100HP)

Gledinos at 78HP
Soca at 76HP
Earth 100HP


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Attack Earth


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Kagebunshin no jutsu: multi attack: TDA, Soca, Shiba and all others veterants!


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos at 78HP
Soca at 76HP
Earth 90HP


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What kind of sorcery is this?


There will movie about when Soca vs. gled was on going Mariko healed herself while Oreki protected the earth


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Sorry @Soca


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

1. Gled
2. Soca
3. Earth


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Gledinos at 78HP
> Soca at 76HP
> Earth 90HP



I just killed Marc.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Heal Soca


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos at 78HP
Soca at 84HP
Earth 86HP


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> There will movie about when Soca vs. gled was on going Mariko healed herself while Oreki protected the earth



T.D.A production?




Mariko said:


> I just killed Marc.



Are you our new spiritual leader?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Heal Soca



Kill Jinbei!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Kill Jinbei!


It's all for the balance


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos at 78HP
Soca at 77HP
Earth 86HP


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Kill Jinbei!



Even you can't do that. Jinbei is unkillable.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

NOW ROLL 20 faced dices, no healing anymore


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Attack Soca


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos at 78HP
Soca at 75HP
Earth 86HP


----------



## Soca (Apr 5, 2020)

you evil cretins


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Miss Kanjuro the fodder


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Even you can't do that. Jinbei is unkillable.


















i guess


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

1. Gled
2. Soca
3. Earth-chan


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> i guess



Still kicking. Without any unnecessary holes in his body.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> 1. Gled
> 2. Soca
> 3. Earth-chan


Chan?


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

1
2
3


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos at 78HP
Soca at 60HP
Earth 86HP


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Shanks > Mihawk (hey, surprised I'lm the first) 

1st dice vs 2nd 

Let's go!


----------



## Soca (Apr 5, 2020)

Lucky I gotta go to work 

Lucky!


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

attack coronavirus


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Shanks > Mihawk (hey, surprised I'lm the first)
> 
> 1st dice vs 2nd
> 
> Let's go!



No impossibruuuh!

That's a conspiracy!


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> attack coronavirus


Coronavirus is strong

@T.D.A add it


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos at 78HP
Soca at 60HP
Earth 83HP


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 5, 2020)

Attack Soca


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

CORONA HAS ENTERED THE GAME, 100HP, it'll randomly inflict damage on Glen, Soca and Earth over time.

Gledinos at 78HP
Soca at 47HP
Earth 83HP
Corona 100HP


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

kamehameha corona


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Luffy vs Zoro 

Same rule : 1st dice vs 2nd


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

1 Gledinos 
4575 Soca 
2 Earth 
3 Corona


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Ok zoro vs Kaido then -same rules


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Corona strong af


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> 1 Gledinos
> 4575 Soca
> 2 Earth
> 3 Corona


Stop it... You're gonna destroy earth


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos at 78HP
Soca at 47HP
Earth 83HP
Corona 96HP


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Now Luffy vs Kaido


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

@Blade how did you find that post you liked? XD


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Attack Corona


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Corona inflicts damage to Earth


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Ok I give up.


----------



## Mob (Apr 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> attack coronavirus


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos at 78HP
Soca at 47HP
Earth 74HP
Corona 90HP


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Blade how did you find that post you liked? XD





by






























































using my anti-coronavirus gps galaxy s8


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ok I give up.



Today must be reverse day.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos has mild symptoms of COVID-19


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos at 77HP
Soca at 47HP
Earth 74HP
Corona 90HP


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Gled going strong against Corona


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

1 gled
2 earth
3 corona


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Attack Corona with social distancing


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos at 77HP
Soca at 47HP
Earth 74HP
Corona 60HP


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 5, 2020)

Attack Corona


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Attack Corona


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Sudden death, roll 20 faced die 3 times


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos at 77HP
Soca at 47HP
Earth 74HP
Corona 59HP


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Gled going strong against Corona




he































keeps his distance, after all


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Attack Corona with sanitizer


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Attack Corona with sanitizer



roll 3 times now


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Attack Ebola with Corona!


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> roll 3 times now


Why?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Fuck again!

We're doomed.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm going for the kill. 
1. Gled
2. Soca
3. Earth
4. Corona


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos at 77HP
Soca at 47HP
Earth 74HP
Corona 50HP


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Attack Ebola with Corona!


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Sorry earth. I'm gonna buy an e-car.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos at 77HP
Soca at 47HP
Earth 31HP
Corona 50HP


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

attacking corona, while wearing my folded over x1000 superior than nippon steel, corona mask


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

1 Gledinos at 77HP
2 Soca at 47HP
3 Earth 31HP
4 Corona 50HP


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Attack Gled


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Gledinos at 77HP
> Soca at 47HP
> Earth 74HP
> Corona 50HP



Damn, @Gledinos is our only hope!


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 5, 2020)

@Dairy King I guess no one can say that dairy doesn't agree with me.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos at 67HP
Soca at 47HP
Earth 31HP
Corona 50HP


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Earth-chan is on extinction


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> attacking corona, while wearing my folded over x1000 superior than nippon steel, corona mask



you have to roll 2 more times


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

@Gledinos President!

Save us!


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Sorry earth. I'm gonna buy an e-car.










pictured: devision's ideal e-car


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos at 67HP
Soca at 47HP
Earth 31HP
Corona 44HP


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> @Dairy King I guess no one can say that dairy doesn't agree with me.



Keep your dupes to yourself. 



(joking - maybe?)


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

heal earth


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> heal earth



can't heal anymore


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

and attack corona, with @B Rabbit 's one piece manga collection


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Attack Corona


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Heal doctors


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> pictured: dev's ideal e-car



Fun fact. I have to drive an e-car for work. I'd never buy me one.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos at 67HP
Soca at 47HP
Earth 31HP
Corona 31HP


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Ok we're fucked up


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

1 Gledinos 
2 Soca 
3 Earth 
4 Corona


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 5, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Keep your dupes to yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> (joking - maybe?)



I need to survive quarantine _somehow_.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Soca is attacked


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Gled stomps. Who would've thought?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Heal cats?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Lol.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos at 67HP
Soca at 11HP
Earth 31HP
Corona 31HP


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

RIP kitties


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

@Mariko inherited my dice luck. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Corona attacks

1 Gled
2 Soca
3 Earth


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

heal mariko's current mindset, with extra anti-corona sanitizer, made by a secure lab, near in wuhan


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Corona attacks Earth


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Corona vs Earth becoming the top duel


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Attack corona (not the beer)


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Earth dies due to COVID-19 pandemic

Gledinos at 67HP
Soca at 11HP
Earth 0HP
Corona 31HP


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Attack the beer (not corona)


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

@DeVision your e-car has space for one more


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

After Earth dies, the human race finally found a vaccine for Corona but it was too late, and we are now near the end of times


Gledinos at 67HP
Soca at 11HP
Earth 0HP
Corona 0HP


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Are U telling me something God sama?


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

wait

earth has 0 hp

and a nerd like gled, is still in the game? 

what a clown world


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Soca said:


> Finally finished all the witcher stuffs and now I'm just doing random side quests
> 
> What's the next game to buy?
> 
> ...


Resident evil 3 remake!


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Attack Soca


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos at 67HP
Soca at 3HP

Both spent the days mourning their loves ones who passed away


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Attack the beer (not corona)



Reverse day. Told you!


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Attack gledinos


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos at 37HP
Soca at 3HP


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> FF7 remake on PS4, comes out in a few days


Nice avy you wearing today, finally I see you shine!


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

@Mariko finish Gled. XD


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

1.Gled
2.Soca


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Damn


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Attack Gled.
May the luck be in your favor. XD


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

I Kill Gled


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

I feel like dice playing funny with us


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Miraculously Soca is still alive

Gledinos at 6HP
Soca at 1HP


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Meh


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

I kill Soca


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Blade said:


>



Finish one. XD


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

muhhh


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

soca goes ka-pow


----------



## Dairy King (Apr 5, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> @Dairy King I guess no one can say that dairy doesn't agree with me.



Lol you make some good points, can't deny that


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I kill Soca


You really did killed him


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

nuke gledania too


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Stupid game anyway


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2020)

Sorry @Soca I tried my best.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> heal earth


Heal the world!
Rip


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

rolls don't count due to wrong faced die


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Had fun, no wonder I didn't get shit how it worked


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

THIS IS THE FINAL MOVE, which ever one it is dies

1 Gledinos at 6HP
2 Soca at 1HP


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Attack Gled!


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Attack Dice


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Yeah I suck Shogun dicks, nothing new.


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

@DeVision


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

I am not sure Don Brando knows how to drive a car lol


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Attack Dice



This is quantum physics.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 5, 2020)

I feel like I missed something....


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> THIS IS THE FINAL MOVE, which ever one it is dies
> 
> 1 Gledinos at 6HP
> 2 Soca at 1HP


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I feel like I missed something....


Mariko want  to use a strapon on you Gled!


----------



## Gledania (Apr 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> strapon



What's that ?

Just googled...


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I feel like I missed something....


Your win


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> What's that ?



Anything with Mariko means you won.


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> What's that ?


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Attack Dice









pictured: oreki achieving this state, after spending 20 days in his room while posting only in naruto forums, during the coronaBEERUS era


----------



## Gledania (Apr 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Anything with Mariko means you won.


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Go for it glen.. it's your chance to become bysexual


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

@Gledinos  now:


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

@Gledinos congrats on winning your first versus dice game!

Unfortunately, the Earth also died during the game.


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Gledinos  now:


You stole my Sig thief! Xd


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

@Gledinos 


let me tell you the harsh truth, lad

this dice game was so sad, to the point, the whole earth had 0 hp and was out of the game first

meanwhile, a bepo stan like you, who posts in a taiwanese forum about anime, somehow won even against corona

so, yeah

enjoy your win

but don't worry

it is JUST A DREAM 



(watch the whole video to laugh more)


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Gledinos
> 
> 
> let me tell you the harsh truth, lad
> ...



Let the man enjoy his win, at least his didn't duck outta the game


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Gledinos  now:


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Shall we do @Redline vs @DeVision next? ;P

This one's a real rivalry and DeVision refused to set him up with Nataly.


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Let the man enjoy his win, at least his didn't duck outta the game




that stealthy and subtle mini pipebomb about soca being scared to take part


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Let the man enjoy his win, at least his didn't duck outta the game


Like some  fake Corleone fans


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Or me vs someone

but someone else has to host

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Shall we do @Redline vs @DeVision next? ;P
> 
> This one's a real rivalry and DeVision refused to set him up with Nataly.


We are not rivals..we ignore each other . it's always the girls that choose


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Or me vs someone
> 
> but someone else has to host


How about you Vs ren!?
I will host it lol


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

@Redline gonna drop some bars on devision, while eating his mom's spaghetti (by red's mom and the actual food, i mean, don't be cheeky now )


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Redline gonna drop some bars on devision, while eating his mom's spaghetti (the actual food, i mean, don't be cheeky now )


He probably would like to be Italian


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

although

my nibba @DeVision might have an ACE on his arsenal and overpower redline, like a true warrior

by using the power and anger of one million zoro fanboys as his final move


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> although
> 
> my nibba @DeVision might have an ACE on his arsenal and overpower redline, like a true warrior
> 
> by using the power and anger of one million zoro fanboys as his final move


Yeah that's true..he has at least 20.000 more post lol


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> although
> 
> my nibba @DeVision might have an ACE on his arsenal and overpower redline, like a true warrior
> 
> by using the power and anger of one million zoro fanboys as his final move



1 Zoro tard is worth 1000 Sanji tards


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Or me vs someone
> 
> but someone else has to host


Are you in TD?
But we gotta give ren some extra hp as a newbie bonus!


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> 1 Zoro tard is worth 1000 Sanji tards


Yep....math is not an option..and so the IQ, pretty sure Lolo can win this


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Are you in TD?
> But we gotta give ren some extra hp as a newbie bonus!



Ok, I'll probably get attacked more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Ok, I'll probably get attacked more.


Naaaa...I don't think so..but we gotta ask @Ren.  If he accept the challenge innit? Xd


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> he
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Naaaa...I don't think so..but we gotta ask @Ren.  If he accept the challenge innit? Xd


He's probably sleeping


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> He's probably sleeping


I see..well then, non possiamo fate I conti senza l ' oste, that's not fair


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Are you getting ready to rumble light?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Are you getting ready to rumble light?


Just testing out the top tiers. 


Godhawk reigns supreme.


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Not your day light!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> @Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


I saw everything with those eyes


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Just testing out the top tiers.
> 
> 
> Godhawk reigns supreme.


Those were all shitty rolls ..you can't define 500 something supreme lol
If Mihawk would have roll  over 900 you were right


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I saw everything with those eyes


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Those were all shitty rolls ..you can't define 500 something supreme lol
> If Mihawk would have roll  over 900 you were right


It just a dice... don't go too deep in that lol


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Ok, I'll probably get attacked more.


Let's make it tomorrow if he is around ok


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Those were all shitty rolls ..you can't define 500 something supreme lol
> If Mihawk would have roll  over 900 you were right


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

But you were rolling alone lol..
Let me give you some  Goden rolls to compare with hawk head at least!


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

See?
Oden> Mihawk


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> But you were rolling alone lol..
> Let me give you some  Goden rolls to compare with hawk head at least!


Mid diff win for me. 

819>600.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> See?
> Oden> Mihawk


Slow down buddy.


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Slow down buddy.


Eheheh.... it's not my fault it's goda sama that set the tier levels


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Eheheh.... it's not my fault it's goda sama that set the tier levels


Mihawk>Oden.


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Mid diff win for me.
> 
> 819>600.


You wish ..you took the highest score you did on 4 turns lol..
Just use the first one and see what the results
600> 400 something
 Oden wins hands down..no need to do extra rolls


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Mihawk>Oden.


Sorry lurk but Mihawk couldn't even scratch an old WB or rather not even jozu, not to mention kaido
Facts.. not faps
Just be glad oda killed Oden otherwise Mihawk would have never become the wss in the first place lol


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Sorry lurk but Mihawk couldn't even scratch an old WB or rather not even jozu, not to mention kaido
> Facts.. not faps


@Light D Lamperouge I found your dupe Maru


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

@Redline I'll make you a dope Oden avatar if you join the Legion.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> You wish ..you took the highest score you did on 4 turns lol..


I took the one with Mihawk.


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I took the one with Mihawk.


Really..then Oden lost damn! Xd


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline I'll make you a dope Oden avatar if you join the Legion.


You mean the Zoro legion?
You are too many already one more or one less it doesn't make any difference, but I am tempted.xd
Let me tell you one thing though, if oda gonna link Zoro with ryuma and the shimotzuki clan in this arc , I might accept the deal


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Really..then Oden lost damn! Xd


But you still had roll previously two times so the dice were hot already... XD


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

@Lurker


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I saw everything with those eyes



When Uchihas/Sharingans were OP.

Itachi best shonen char, prove me wrong.


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> When Uchihas/Sharingans were OP.
> 
> Itachi best shonen char, prove me wrong.


It's almost impossible to dislike Itachi


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> When Uchihas/Sharingans were OP.
> 
> Itachi best shonen char, prove me wrong.



Also, Sharingan best shonen skill evah.

Prove me wrong.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> When Uchihas/Sharingans were OP.
> 
> Itachi best shonen char, prove me wrong.


Itachi made his brother life living hell and lead him to the path of vengeance


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Also, Sharingan best shonen skill evah.
> 
> Prove me wrong.


Shisui had some pretty powerful sharinganand if he would have lived Who knows what could have came out


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 5, 2020)

Itachi rules


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Itachi made his brother life living hell and lead him to the path of vengeance


He had his reason to do so, but saske lacked of free will so you can't entire ly blame Itachi for the path saske choose to follow


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> He had his reason to do so, but saske lacked of free will


How can anyone justify what Itachi did to Sasuke, he practically destroyed his little brother life and killed his entire clan. I am sure if Itachi would have told Sasuke the whole truth from very start Sasuke wouldn't have turn out the way he did


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> How can anyone justify what Itachi did to Sasuke, he practically destroyed his little brother life and killed his entire clan. I am sure if Itachi would have told Sasuke the whole truth from very start Sasuke wouldn't have turn out the way he did


His intentions were good and that's all that's matters imo he did what he did out of love


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> When Uchihas/Sharingans were OP.
> 
> Itachi best shonen char, prove me wrong.



Remember when Uchiha tards ruled this forum?


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> His intentions were good and that's all that's matters imo


You want to kill someone with good intention can you justify that?


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> You want to kill someone with good intention can you justify that?


Yes, but is not that simple is not all black and white


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Itachi rules


Itachi could make anyone go Maru.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yes, but is not that simple is not all black and white


So you won't be a bad person for killing someone because you killed with good intention lol


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Itachi could make anyone go Maru.


What this Maru means by the way..crazy?


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> So you won't be a bad person for killing someone because you killed with good intention lol


If I kill someone who rape my sister my  hand are clean , karma is a bitch, some people just deserve to die.. it's the way it is


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> If I kill someone who rape my sister my  hand are clean


Itachi killed little kids and family who had zero crimes all for his ideals and thinking it was good but you can't justify that


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Itachi killed little kids and family who had zero crimes all for his ideals and thinking it was good but you can't justify that


He did it for the sake of the whole village!
So he kills 100 but saved thousands, also don't think that was an easy thing to do and that he didn't pay a toll for it


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Itachi could make anyone go Maru.


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Itachi killed little kids and family who had zero crimes all for his ideals and thinking it was good but you can't justify that


I suppose you saw inglorious bastards..
Do you think those nazi that were in that theatre didn't have childrens?
They kill them all for the better good...
Only God knows how I wish that would have been a true strory


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> When Uchihas/Sharingans were OP.
> 
> Itachi best shonen char, prove me wrong.



When Nardo was high:

Knowing I'm not that into battle shits. Kishi did a real masterpiece before it turned Bleach like.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 5, 2020)

naruto is a badly drawn manga with a shit story and even shittier ending. all the characters are just brainwashed child soldiers + some evil yet incompetent puppetmasters.

itachi was an edgelord with tuberculosis whose character development started and ended with "..." one-liners and some fingerpoke gag gesture.

this shit is so not worth discussing


*Spoiler*: __ 





but i don't lack hatred. that's for sure


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

girafarig said:


> naruto is a badly drawn manga with a shit story and even shittier ending. all the characters are just brainwashed child soldiers + some evil yet incompetent puppetmasters.
> 
> itachi was an edgelord with tuberculosis whose character development started and ended with "..." one-liners and some fingerpoke gag gesture.
> 
> ...


Well..Naruto was pretty good up until  nagato death, but after that it crumble to pieces imho


----------



## Oreki (Apr 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> He did it for the sake of the whole village!
> So he kills 100 but saved thousands, also don't think that was an easy thing to do and that he didn't pay a toll for it


The idea of a greater number = greater good is ridiculous. It overlooks a minority's rights. The author used the "There will be civil and other villages might also attack them" reason to justify the Uchiha Massacre. He attempted to justify genocide with one of the possible eventualities of the possible scenario of a failed overthrow. A coup that was yet to happen. Being good is saving the ones you can, not playing God and deciding who should be killed so that others can live. Heroism is not the ability to count and decide which group is the greater number. Heroism is not preemptively killing everyone based on personal speculations of possible bad outcomes of conflicts or crimes which were yet to be committed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Well..Naruto was barely 'ok' up until we found out some bloke called nagato existed, but after that it



fify


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Remember when Uchiha tards ruled this forum?



You know KT Uchiha tards are here Zoro/Mihawk tards right?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> The idea of a greater number = greater good is ridiculous. It overlooks a minority's rights. The author used the "There will be civil and other villages might also attack them" reason to justify the Uchiha Massacre. He attempted to justify genocide with one of the possible eventualities of the possible scenario of a failed overthrow. A coup that was yet to happen. Being good is saving the ones you can, not playing God and deciding who should be killed so that others can live. Heroism is not the ability to count and decide which group is the greater number. Heroism is not preemptively killing everyone based on personal speculations of possible bad outcomes of conflicts or crimes which were yet to be committed.



tbf you, as a reader, don't really *have* to agree with kishimoto...nor with how he presented the whole 'just genocide' thing


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 5, 2020)

>2020 

>Talking about Itachi


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Remember when Uchiha tards ruled this forum?



I was perso a Gaï sensei/Rock Lee tard.

But Itachi still remains the best shonen char ever.

(The one Gaï soloed).


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 5, 2020)

The Solo king remains undefeated


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 5, 2020)

Itachi is god tier
The will and child of Kaguya

who had witnessed Prima Hagoromo Hamura and Kaguya,

*Spoiler*: __ 








called Itachi invincible

No jutsu can get past the yata mirror, with Itachi's Susano'o boasting an absolutely perfect attack and defence

A greater shinobi than Hashirama, by the latter's own admission


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>





Good one breh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Itachi is god tier
> The will and child of Kaguya
> 
> who had witnessed Prima Hagoromo Hamura and Kaguya,
> ...





Don't bring Kaguya here FFS!

It's a common traumatism


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Oreki said:


> The idea of a greater number = greater good is ridiculous. It overlooks a minority's rights. The author used the "There will be civil and other villages might also attack them" reason to justify the Uchiha Massacre. He attempted to justify genocide with one of the possible eventualities of the possible scenario of a failed overthrow. A coup that was yet to happen. Being good is saving the ones you can, not playing God and deciding who should be killed so that others can live. Heroism is not the ability to count and decide which group is the greater number. Heroism is not preemptively killing everyone based on personal speculations of possible bad outcomes of conflicts or crimes which were yet to be committed.


Like someone else said to you already it was a manga story that needed some path to go along with, it's not like khisimoto is a master of psychology and his story telling has no flaws


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Kaguya > Corona in terms of damages.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Don't bring Kaguya here FFS!
> 
> It's a common traumatism


For Itachi anything goes.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Kaguya-19


----------



## Mariko (Apr 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Kaguya-19



My child: you remember the Cov-19 apocalypse? It killed 1 billion ppl. 

Me: I remember Kaguya. It killed 2 billions fans.


----------



## chaintoad (Apr 5, 2020)

You guys like the sharingan? It was the most boring ability in the whole story, it lead to people literally just standing still while their bullshit jutsu did all the work.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

Amado will make Naruto great again!!


----------



## Redline (Apr 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> My child: you remember the Cov-19 apocalypse? It killed 1 billion ppl.
> 
> Me: I remember Kaguya. It killed 2 billions fans.


We can consider ourselves lucky that we can still joke about it


----------



## Ren. (Apr 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Itachi rules



Already soloed him in this forum a couple of times, ask @dergeist, he will deny it!


----------



## Ren. (Apr 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> The Solo king remains undefeated



That is mine don't use it without paying.

And yes who likes Mihawk usually likes Itachi!

MY favorites are better then yours:


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 5, 2020)

Ren. said:


> MY favorites are better then yours:


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Itachi is the GOAT.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Itachi is the GOAT.


Shit tier, 10 min of Susanoo and he drops dead:

Should I call the Naruto gang in here?


----------



## Ren. (Apr 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


You can choose but Aizen or Schnider will solo all your favorites, intelligence or whatever.

Kami Tenchi will solo even you even if he is fictional


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Shit tier, 10 min of Susanoo and he drops dead:
> 
> Should I call the Naruto gang in here?


Naruto up to Pein was good. After was trash. Itachi is GOAT though.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Naruto up to Pein was good. After was trash. Itachi is GOAT though.


Itachi was always trash but I give you that Pain arc is the last arc for me Zehaha!


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Itachi was always trash but I give you that Pain arc is the last arc for me Zehaha!


Itachi is the GOAT


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Apr 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Itachi is the GOAT.





Lurker said:


> Itachi is the GOAT


Sure he is:


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Sure he is:


Itachi let the Sauce beat him. Sauce is the new Batman.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 5, 2020)

Redline said:


> Naaaa...I don't think so..but we gotta ask @Ren.  If he accept the challenge innit? Xd


My first, latest and last battle with @T.D.A

@Ryuma has nothing on me!

@Redline

This is me against the Zoro legion:

at 2:08

You can see @Light D Lamperouge
Hardest fight yet from all the Z boys!

Grandmaster's Legion my ass, I solo guys like this daily!


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

itachi stans in 2020


tobirama was right after all


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

best nardo characters are

gai
lee
jiraiya
asuma
tobirama

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> itachi stans in 2020
> 
> 
> tobirama was right after all


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> best nardo characters are
> 
> gai
> lee
> ...


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

Hey Ren Deez Nutz Nigguh!!


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

Blade said:


>


Tobirama is racist.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Tobirama is racist.


Uchiha is now a race ... nibah:


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Uchiha is now a race ... nibah:


Ren getting salty again. I'm not even black, I'm joking around.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

And them and the Senju were a race.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> And them and the Senju were a race.


False, they are clans of the same race !


Lurker said:


> Ren getting salty again. I'm not even black, I'm joking around.


You think I am serious, my point was not even the race ...
See the video...
It is about the stupidity of race and counter race points!


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

Ren. said:


> False, they are clans of the same race !
> 
> You think I am serious, my point was not even the race ...
> See the video...


Wrong they are related to Kaguya who's a alien.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Wrong they are related to Kaguya who's a alien.


False because they are breeding with humans for millennia !

And that is beyond normal race but I degrees

And even if that was correct Uchiha and Senji have the same origin so by our own definition Senju can't be racist against their own race that is also the Uchiha.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

Ren. said:


> False because they are breeding with humans for millennia !


Ok Ren is always right. Hur dur hur.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Ok Ren is always right. Hur dur hur.


I am messing with you, if you want to joke with me, be prepared to be joked with.
Zehaha


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

i found @Light D Lamperouge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

being an uchiha stan is as bad as having coronavirus

so

to all those uchiha stans

plz, let's keep a social distance

nothing personal


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> i found @Light D Lamperouge


I knew something was up with him.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> being an uchiha stan is as bad as having coronavirus
> 
> so
> 
> ...


No problem. Itachi is the GOAT and the Sauce has become a shitty version of Batman.


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2020)

jokes aside

be patient and stay safe you and your families too, ladies and gentlemen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 6, 2020)

Wait, weren't the Uchiha incestous?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wait, weren't the Uchiha incestous?


They do not talk about that part mu h do they?


----------



## DeVision (Apr 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> They do not talk about that part mu h do they?



Maybe that's okay in some households? XD

EDIT: The Hyuga's weren't any better.. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> My first, latest and last battle with @T.D.A
> 
> @Ryuma has nothing on me!
> 
> ...



Lol pc gamer nerd


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Maybe that's okay in some households? XD
> 
> EDIT: The Hyuga's weren't any better.. XD



Aren't they kind of blood related, hyugas and uchihas?


----------



## DeVision (Apr 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Aren't they kind of blood related, hyugas and uchihas?



I don't remember the whole thing anymore, but you could be right.
Still.. They copulate only with close family.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 6, 2020)

Off to work. See ya in 11hours. XD


----------



## Ren. (Apr 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Lol pc gamer nerd


O damn burned by a manga geek, damn what shall I do and on a western manga general thread


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> O damn burned by a manga geek, damn what shall I do and on a western manga general thread



Overreact.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## dergeist (Apr 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Already soloed him in this forum a couple of times, ask @dergeist, he will deny it!



Looks like somebody forgot Itachi handed you your arse hands down


----------



## Ren. (Apr 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Overreact.


Neah, I don't even care ...
That is the beauty of it, I only post how he would want me to post 
I don't negate my past and present, this is how I got interested in computers aka how I am making money.


And Digimon in 95 and cartoons, in general, is what made me learn English from the age of 5.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 6, 2020)

dergeist said:


> Looks like somebody forgot Itachi handed you your arse hands down



With that speed of his he can solo only himself, well he already did:


Btw I like Itachi what I hate as a character is Sasuke @Oreki  that is a crap character there.


----------



## dergeist (Apr 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> With that speed of his he can solo only himself, well he already did:



Of course the only one that can solo the Soloking is himself.

That person's got some underlying issues, he pretty much posts the same thread or thread type every week. And when he doesn't like the answer he tries again, at sometimes when he does like it he still posts another thread.



> Btw I like Itachi what I hate as a character is Sasuke @Oreki  that is a crap character there.



You're free to hate and like whatever characters, I dislike quite a few, lol.


----------



## Soca (Apr 6, 2020)

I don't normally say this but goddamn, you're the best, best, best  
And if it feeeeeeeeeeels right, promise I donnnn't mind  
And if it feeeeeeeeeeels right, promise I'll stay here all night


----------



## Flame (Apr 6, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> @Dairy King I guess no one can say that dairy doesn't agree with me.


----------



## Flame (Apr 6, 2020)

reminds me of the good ol times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> reminds me of the good ol times


Amateur, remind me when you had 1000 alerts in 24h.
Good old time in OJ!

@Oreki


----------



## Ren. (Apr 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> O damn burned by a manga geek, damn what shall I do and on a western manga general thread


@Mister Geek  you might want  to try this:


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Overreact.



He does this all the time. He's triggered too easily and then goes on ramblings that don't make sense.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> He does this all the time. He's triggered too easily and then goes on ramblings that don't make sense.


That is what you think feminist kun!

Is that your idol?

Said by the dude that believes what I type is always anti Zoro!


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

@Ren. Save yourself the embarrassment, come back online once you've cooled down.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 6, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu @Canute87 @neonlight @Cardboard Jewsuke 

shanks went to laugh tale after chilling with kid!luffy for a year (=10 years ago), took that huge-ass now-in-mariejoise straw hat from there and brought it to his WG overlords (=6 years ago, getting yonkodom as a reward), giving them LT coordinates as well.

yay or nay?

when the SHs get there, they'll find nothing. no treasure, nothing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 6, 2020)

Wtf


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 6, 2020)

@Redline


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ren. (Apr 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Ren. Save yourself the embarrassment, come back online once you've cooled down.


Cool story bro!

I forgot to get embarrassed online in front of you 

Funny because I am working for like 5h now and I am tired, don't have time to be either embarrassed or triggered but I guess you can't take jokes, yet you make jokes about all the other, ironic is it not Mrgeek that call me nerd like that is even offensive 

I think the lack of sports is affecting me @Light D Lamperouge  let's play ball


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

Do we have a liner spoiler  ? Cuz I remember the other day I spent it looking for any and didn't find


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Cool story bro!
> 
> I forgot to get embarrassed online in front of you
> 
> ...



You don't have time to be triggered, but you do anyway, that's precisely your problem.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I think the lack of sports is affecting me @Light D Lamperouge let's play ball


 





Nana said:


> Do we have a liner spoiler ?


What's that?


----------



## Ren. (Apr 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> You don't have time to be triggered, but you do anyway, that's precisely your problem.


Tell me more what should I feal next 
I will use my FS, next you will tell me that I am trolling you


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> What's that?


Um when u don't need to make a spoiler just a selected text gets shadowed and u can click on it to see


----------



## Ren. (Apr 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Um when u don't need to make a spoiler just a selected text gets shadowed and u can click on it to see


Hhmm ...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Um when u don't need to make a spoiler just a selected text gets shadowed and u can click on it to see


No idea. Sorry.


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Hhmm ...


It doesn't say anything about it here and I checked it before 

I think I saw liner spoiler somewhere here and just wondering if it no longer exists


----------



## Skylar (Apr 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Um when u don't need to make a spoiler just a selected text gets shadowed and u can click on it to see



If I recall correctly, the code is

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is it[/ISPOILER]


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Is it[/ISPOILER]


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

Skylar said:


> If I recall correctly, the code is



*Spoiler*: __ 



Let's test it out 
I do remember this code before lol [/Ispoiler]


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

Whyyyy


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 6, 2020)

It was removed probably. I believe I saw it here before.


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It was removed probably. I believe I saw it here before.


It is really useful 

Why it was removed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

code is not activated on this forum


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Skylar (Apr 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Whyyyy



Ouch, my memory is such a fail LMAOOO. 

there’s def a way. I’ve seen it done before. I remember it’s through coding for sure


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Spoiler


just "underline" what I wrote in white:


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> It is really useful
> 
> Why it was removed



Probably because the-one-who-shall-not-be-named thought it was unecessary to have two ways to hide spoilers. That or some Adm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Ouch, my memory is such a fail LMAOOO.
> 
> there’s def a way. I’ve seen it done before. I remember it’s through coding for sure


If it is removed maybe I can make a thread in the suggestion section but I hope if someone here knows tell us wether it exist or not


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Probably because the-one-who-shall-not-be-named thought it was unecessary to have two ways to hide spoilers. That or some Adm.


It is necessary I hate just making a whole spoiler for a word or two and like most forums have this feature smh


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

@Naruto folks are wondering why the inline spoiler text code doesn't work on this forum. Is there a reason why it's deactivated?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> It is necessary I hate just making a whole spoiler for a word or two and like most forums have this feature smh



Ask an admin or PM Mbxx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Naruto folks are wondering why the inline spoiler text code doesn't work on this forum. Is there a reason why it's deactivated?



Or @Rinoa could answer


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> PM Mbxx


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


He's not that scary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

I PM'd Mbxx like 150 times with no troubles. 

And it was for absolutely nothing interesting (just shitposts)


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> reminds me of the good ol times


Lucci my old name with KH avatar. Donald being a dick.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 6, 2020)

@Flame read this 

I wonder who can write this kind of nonsens


----------



## Naruto (Apr 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Naruto folks are wondering why the inline spoiler text code doesn't work on this forum. Is there a reason why it's deactivated?



No idea, I'm not seeing any individual bb code selection on a per node basis. Investigating.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Naruto (Apr 6, 2020)

*Spoiler*: __ 



test


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

See?

He's cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Apr 6, 2020)

Does it not work for regular users? Maybe it's usergroup permissions that are messed up for OL.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Does it not work for regular users? Maybe it's usergroup permissions that are messed up for OL.



It's not the normal spoiler tag, some users want to use the inline spoiler text code found in other forums, where it'll just redact a word in a sentence;

You have to click the following 
word to see the content.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Apr 6, 2020)

Oh, I see. I wasn't even aware we had that bb code. Give me a minute.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> He's not that scary.





Naruto said:


> No idea, I'm not seeing any individual bb code selection on a per node basis. Investigating.



Kidding.

Once I PM'ed him and tried to "guess" (read him) what kind of person he was and whatnot. It was 50% on the mark.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Test

[NOTSPOILER]Gled is gay[/NOTSPOILER]


----------



## Naruto (Apr 6, 2020)

I really don't see that inline spoiler tag anywhere 

What sections does it work in?


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I really don't see that inline spoiler tag anywhere
> 
> What sections does it work in?


Iirc I saw it before somewhere in Akihabara section


----------



## Naruto (Apr 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Iirc I saw it before somewhere in Akihabara section



I don't trust myself to have known what we have but I admit I don't remember ever seeing it.

If it exists somewhere then I don't seem to have access to any sort of option to toggle it.  is all I could find with a cursory search. Maybe we had it at some point in the past, briefly? I've tested in the staff section and the arcade and can't seem to make it work. Custom BB codes doesn't show anything, either. And I don't have configuration options for an addon related to it.

I like the idea of inline spoilers, though, so maybe we can make the tag.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Kidding.
> 
> Once I PM'ed him and tried to "guess" (read him) what kind of person he was and whatnot. It was 50% on the mark.


Just don't get him mad.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

Lol would tag both but Soca would ban me.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 6, 2020)

I just made this, does it work okay?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I don't trust myself to have known what we have but I admit I don't remember ever seeing it.
> 
> If it exists somewhere then I don't seem to have access to any sort of option to toggle it.  is all I could find with a cursory search. Maybe we had it at some point in the past, briefly? I've tested in the staff section and the arcade and can't seem to make it work. Custom BB codes doesn't show anything, either. And I don't have configuration options for an addon related to it.
> 
> I like the idea of inline spoilers, though, so maybe we can make the tag.


Thx for the info


It is great to hear it can be added 



Naruto said:


> I just made this, does it work okay?


Yes


----------



## Naruto (Apr 6, 2020)

Alright, off I go back to isolation


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Alright, off I go back to isolation


One last question 

Do we need to write the code everytime or could it be added with quote spoiler etc .. in the bar


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Alright, off I go back to isolation


Tell Sasuke to go back to his house.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

testing this It works!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Apr 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> One last question
> 
> Do we need to write the code everytime or could it be added with quote spoiler etc .. in the bar



Let me see about that.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Lol would tag both but Soca would ban me.



You can tag Rin


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You can tag Rin


But it's not as fun. I see Rin in another section but not Mbxx.


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

What's happening Corona Boyz and girls!!
Anyone got ill yet?!

Better like this


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Redline


----------



## Soca (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Apr 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Flame read this
> 
> I wonder who can write this kind of nonsens


probably @Fel1x


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Flame read this
> 
> I wonder who can write this kind of nonsens





Flame said:


> probably @Fel1x


"Kaido is known as perhaps the most powerful character in all of One Piece. [...] While Goku could potentially win here, it's a little unlikely."


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Tell Sasuke to go back to his house.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Apr 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> "Kaido is known as perhaps the most powerful character in all of One Piece. [...] While Goku could potentially win here, it's a little unlikely."


Is it a popular site? they can't be serious


----------



## Gledania (Apr 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> "Kaido is known as perhaps the most powerful character in all of One Piece. [...] While Goku could potentially win here, it's a little unlikely."



Bruh somehow Mihawk Kizaru are not strong enough while all yonko are....

It's either fel1x, impalerdragon, or erkan


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

@Redline when's your dice game?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

Redline said:


>


It's funny.


----------



## Fel1x (Apr 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> "Kaido is known as perhaps the most powerful character in all of One Piece. [...] While Goku could potentially win here, it's a little unlikely."





Flame said:


> probably @Fel1x


no, I won't write shit like that. "perhaps most powerful"? perhaps? He is strongest being in OP ever


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

Kaido isn't even the strongest character rn ... 

Let alone being on Goku's level ..


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> Is it a popular site? they can't be serious





Gledinos said:


> Bruh somehow Mihawk Kizaru are not strong enough while all yonko are....
> 
> It's either fel1x, impalerdragon, or erkan


"There are a few things that make Shanks a legitimately formidable opponent, most of which are really useful against Goku. [...] This most likely puts him *on par with Ultra Instinct*, and aside from that, he still has the use of two other types of Hakis at his disposal."

Found @Seraphoenix


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline when's your dice game?


Do you guys wanna start right now ?
@Ren. are you on line?
Let's goooo!!!

Official bunker challenge!
@Ren.  Vs @T.D.A

Ren hp 125
TDA hp 110( becouse he is agree)
Next we can have me against Don Brando hosted by TD... XD


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> It's funny.


Indeed he is lol


----------



## Fel1x (Apr 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> "There are a few things that make Shanks a legitimately formidable opponent, most of which are really useful against Goku. [...] This most likely puts him *on par with Ultra Instinct*, and aside from that, he still has the use of two other types of Hakis at his disposal."
> 
> Found @Seraphoenix


that guy is clearly reading my profile posts. I compared Kaido to DB universe first. and he didn't even credit me for that


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 6, 2020)

@Blade


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Rolls your dices face 10 fellow NF company!


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> "The difference between him and Urouge is that Urouge gets an actual physical increase to his muscle mass while being dealt damage, which would mean that he'd be near-invulnerable to losing to Goku if it wasn't for the fact that Urouge has been shown to be susceptible to damage from lasers and other energy-based attacks."
> 
> They're as serious as it gets apparently
> 
> ...



She's a fake brat, just pretending.

She by the end always acted like a hero after all. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Can't wait Garo to give her the Monster cleansing though


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Do you guys wanna start right now ?
> @Ren. are you on line?
> Let's goooo!!!
> 
> ...



why do I have less HP?


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> why do I have less HP?


You said it was ok for you to give ren some extra hp since he is a newbie like me..but I can fix that if you want


----------



## Flame (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> She's a fake brat, just pretending.
> 
> She by the end always acted like a hero after all.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see him finally. Been waiting since forever to see his full power in action.

Btw are you caught up with the latest webcomic chapters? haven't caught up but I heard someone interesting has shown up


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> Btw are you caught up with the latest webcomic chapters? haven't caught up but I heard someone interesting has shown up


Very very interesting. Didn't expect it at all.


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Hey...if you lot want a new supa nova challenge or rather I was thinking about an admiral internal fights we can do that as well , or maybe the younkou fight too, just let me know..I am free now.
You can trow dices once every half an hour to make it quicker


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> Can't wait to see him finally. Been waiting since forever to see his full power in action.
> 
> Btw are you caught up with the latest webcomic chapters? haven't caught up but I heard someone interesting has shown up



Nah, I stopped a few chapters after the Saitama vs G. fight.

I've been waiting to have enough to read. It should be good now (I like having 2 hours reading like for a good movie).


----------



## Flame (Apr 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Very very interesting. Didn't expect it at all.


Damn I gotta catch up then. I thought i'd go with Murata's pace but after I heard that I don't think I have the patience anymore lol



Mariko said:


> Nah, I stopped a few chapters after the Saitama vs G. fight.
> 
> I've been waiting to have enough to read. It should be good now (I like having 2 hours reading like for a good movie).


You stay away from spoilers right? if so then you should read because it's gotten interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> "Kaido is known as perhaps the most powerful character in all of One Piece. [...] While Goku could potentially win here, it's a little unlikely."






only in a what if game like dragonball heroes with kaido as a dlc character, he would had chance of enduring











































a casual slap from base goku


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

@Mariko @Flame The twists are really interesting imo. The chapters aren't long, iirc around 16 to 24 pages or something like that. You can catch up quickly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Hey...if you lot want a new supa nova challenge or rather I was thinking about an admiral internal fights we can do that as well , or maybe the younkou fight too, just let me know..I am free now.
> You can trow dices once every half an hour to make it quicker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Damn, I don't find any available OPM webcomic sites anymore, any sites to suggest?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> only in a what if game like dragonball heroes with kaido as a dlc character, he would chance of enduring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not even.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damn, I don't find any available OPM webcomic sites anymore, any sites to suggest?


Try here

link removed


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Try here
> 
> link removed



Thanks, do you remember what chapter was the end of Saitama vs G. fight?

I don't wanna click randomly and be spoiled.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Try here
> 
> link removed


Lewd man strikes again.


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Thanks, do you remember what chapter was the end of Saitama vs G. fight?
> 
> I don't wanna click randomly and be spoiled.




it ends on chapter 93-94

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> Can't wait to see him finally. Been waiting since forever to see his full power in action.
> 
> Btw are you caught up with the latest webcomic chapters? haven't caught up but I heard someone interesting has shown up





Light D Lamperouge said:


> Very very interesting. Didn't expect it at all.


Yep.. should I spoiler you and ruin your party? Eheheh


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> it ends on chapter 93-94



Thanks! 

Thank you all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Thank you all!


Send me a kiss and we are even


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Thanks, do you remember what chapter was the end of Saitama vs G. fight?
> 
> I don't wanna click randomly and be spoiled.





Blade said:


> it ends on chapter 93-94


Blade is right. Chapter 94 is when it ends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yep.. should I spoiler you and ruin your party? Eheheh


Don't spoil people lewd man.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Send me a kiss and we are even



International Love


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 6, 2020)

Don't post any links to illegal scans please.


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

murata's version of saitama vs garou battle, is gonna be hype

expect some crazy explosions and hth scenes - dbz style even

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Don't post any links to illegal scans please.



Atn't we every week in the spoiler section?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Don't post any links to illegal scans please.


Sorry, didn't know about that.





Blade said:


> murata's version of saitama vs garou battle, is gonna be hype


Definitely. Let's see how he draws Garou and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



his monster transformations


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Don't post any links to illegal scans please.


Kin..can I host a dice game? And if yes..where should I open the tread?


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

btw

check one of best opm fanmade images, atm






boros vs monster garou

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> btw
> 
> check one of best opm fanmade images, atm
> 
> ...



MG vs Boros, who wins?

I'd say Boros. Planet level.


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> MG vs Boros, who wins?




by one's words, they are equals

and nobody can change his opinion


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> by one's words, they are equals
> 
> and nobody can change his opinion



Aww, didn't know. 

Holy shit MG really is something.


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Atn't we every week in the spoiler section?


No.



Redline said:


> Kin..can I host a dice game? And if yes..where should I open the tread?


What kind of dice game?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> No.
> 
> 
> What kind of dice game?



Wait, arn't the scans we share every week illegals?


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Aww, didn't know.
> 
> Holy shit MG really is something.




''*ONE:* Garou or Boros, who would win? Before, Boros was definitely the stronger one, but Garou is now a near-perfect monster. I don't really know. A good match to be honest, they are equally strong . . . I do believe Garou is stronger in close combat where things like punches and kicks can generally be avoided.''



one even says, that at least technique wise

mg excels at that aspect


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

So I was thinking  

Why not making monthly top3 posters in the OL or something similar to it, u know ppl who made quality posts or threads 
and stuff like that 

And if mods want it, it can be with a reward or just for the fun


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> ''*ONE:* Garou or Boros, who would win? Before, Boros was definitely the stronger one, but Garou is now a near-perfect monster. I don't really know. A good match to be honest, they are equally strong . . . I do believe Garou is stronger in close combat where things like punches and kicks can generally be avoided.''
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could Garo comes back from the moon though? 

More seriously, interesting.

As some said, the one Boros was after wasn't Saitama, but Garo. 

Too bad he faced OPM.


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Wait, arn't the scans we share every week illegals?


pics =/= links


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> ''*ONE:* Garou or Boros, who would win? Before, Boros was definitely the stronger one, but Garou is now a near-perfect monster. I don't really know. A good match to be honest, they are equally strong . . . I do believe Garou is stronger in close combat where things like punches and kicks can generally be avoided.''
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just answer by yes or no -no spoilers.

Does Saitama face a stronger opponent later in the webcomic?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Just answer by yes or no -no spoilers.
> 
> Does Saitama face a stronger opponent later in the webcomic?



*Spoiler*: __ 



so far no.


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Could Garo comes back from the moon though?
> 
> More seriously, interesting.
> 
> ...




that's the way i see it, for me

despite being equals

i still see boros being the one who has the superior firepower, especially with his planet razing final tech

meanwhile

mg has the superior skill in hth wise


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> pics =/= links



What is globbaflorkdorkdorknork?


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Just answer by yes or no -no spoilers.
> 
> Does Saitama face a stronger opponent later in the webcomic?




so far

no

in the future, who knows

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What is globbaflorkdorkdorknork?


We are all globbaflorkdorkdorknork in one way or another.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> We are all globbaflorkdorkdorknork in one way or another.



First thing that came to my mind was Khaleesi or Pandaemonium or whatever


----------



## Patrick (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Could Garo comes back from the moon though?
> 
> More seriously, interesting.
> 
> ...



I think it's a more common theory that Blast was the one Boros was looking for.


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What is globbaflorkdorkdorknork?





Kinjin said:


> We are all globbaflorkdorkdorknork in one way or another.




alibaba asking those big brain questions





















and kinjin replying back in seconds, with his 552 iq


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> alibaba asking those big brain questions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big brain power.


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Big brain power.








































pictured: lurker in 2027


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Is Globbaflorkdorkdorknork redacted?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> pictured: lurker in 2027


Lurker takes over the Obd.


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Lurker takes over the Obd.

































no


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> no


Ok Obd Lurker does.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

We all know who will take over in 2027.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

It isn't me. Starts with a K.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> We all know who will take over in 2027.



Who care? We all be ded.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Who care? We all be ded.


Have you ever been in the Obd? You might die but I'm goona try and make it through this mess.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Have you ever been in the Obd? You might die but I'm goona try and make it through this mess.



Lol no. Toxic place.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 6, 2020)

OBD isn't a toxic place.

I mean, if you're smart that is.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> OBD isn't a toxic place.
> 
> I mean, if you're smart that is.


FEP best poster. Ningen lord.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> No.
> 
> 
> What kind of dice game?


The usual... But it can be an admiral battle or a younkou


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> The usual... But it can be an admiral battle or a younkou


Mix it up. 

Like 
Aokiji Kizaru Shanks Linlin for example 

it's more fun that way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


>


Truly amazing what one ningen can do.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Mix it up.
> 
> Like
> Aokiji Kizaru Shanks Linlin for example
> ...


Shanks.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Shanks.


I;ll tag you to play then.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I;ll tag you to play then.


The game takes a lot out.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

I like to lurk.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I like to lurk.



My first Blogs name was "Delurked Girl"

*Delurkedgirl*


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

I hate dice games. Give us a rpg.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

@Lurker got his name from lurking the NF Bathhouse?


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Mix it up.
> 
> Like
> Aokiji Kizaru Shanks Linlin for example
> ...


you rekom light , why so? i though all admirls and all younkou should be fair? but i am open to suggestions indeed..i mean do you suggst to mix it up becouse you think akinou or shanks has the win in their hand s already? or just becouse it could be fun to have two admirals and two yonkou  against each other


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

l


T.D.A said:


> @Lurker got his name from lurking the NF Bathhouse?


like a proper sanji fan ! well done lurk!xd


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Lurker got his name from lurking the NF Bathhouse?


I was Lurker then Obd Lurker Former Obd Lurker. Then Luci and now Lurker again.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> l
> 
> like a proper sanji fan ! well done lurk!xd


Fuck out of here. Fuck Sanji, I was here when I was 17.


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I hate dice games. Give us a rpg.


like..any example ? i wanted to do an mma fight to be honest but we still need to use the dice to play


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> you rekom light , why so? i though all admirls and all younkou should be fair? but i am open to suggestions indeed..i mean do you suggst to mix it up becouse you think akinou or shanks has the win in their hand s already? or just becouse it could be fun to have two admirals and two yonkou  against each other


Both actually. That way you'd have a war between Admiral and Yonko fans and it would last longer imo. If you have just the yonko or just the Admirals one side won't have to worry about healing at all and will just attack. If you mix it up then there are more strategies, and it will last longer. I think it would be more fun that way. 

However, seeing who the admiral fans will pick in an all Admiral game would be interesting, as well as Yonko fans in an all Yonko game. But I like the first one more lmao.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> like..any example ? i wanted to do an mma fight to be honest but we still need to use the dice to play


Rpg ufc style?


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Fuck out of here. Fuck Sanji, I was here when I was 17.


lol..yes you were lurking like sanji ! lmaooo


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> l
> 
> like a proper sanji fan ! well done lurk!xd



The NF Bathhouse was before your time lol


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> lol..yes you were lurking like sanji ! lmaooo


I was in mostly Obd and Nardo sections. I left for five years as well.


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Both actually. That way you'd have a war between Admiral and Yonko fans and it would last longer imo. If you have just the yonko or just the Admirals one side won't have to worry about healing at all and will just attack. If you mix it up then there are more strategies, and it will last longer. I think it would be more fun that way.
> 
> However, seeing who the admiral fans will pick in an all Admiral game would be interesting, as well as Yonko fans in an all Yonko game. But I like the first one more lmao.


uuuhhhhmmmmm i am undecided...should i go for all admiral  and all youkou or just mix it up, maybe i can put all of them toghether and fuck it


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Rpg ufc style?


intersting, but right now it would take me morr time to set the rules and all..the dices one are easier or kinda


----------



## Lurko (Apr 6, 2020)

The old bathhouse was mostly dick picks and once in a while you would see a nude girl.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

@Mariko @Gledinos


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

ok  i think i am gonn aput all of them , younkou nad admirals lol...startint from 2000 hp each and you can roll once every half an hours, then we might have the same rules as gledino had  in the first game , you can roll a 20 dice but only count if is above 10


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


yep..this is gonna be the greatest battle ever! i probably gonna need some hel to count all those numbers from some trust worthy user thou..8 charcaters are a lot to deal with but maybe i can manage


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> ok  i think i am gonn aput all of them , younkou nad admirals lol...startint from 2000 hp each and you can roll once every half an hours, then we might have the same rules as gledino had  in the first game , you can roll a 20 dice but only count if is above 10


Set it up soon. It's a boring day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> yep..this is gonna be the greatest battle ever! i probably gonna need some hel to count all those numbers from some trust worthy user thou..8 charcaters are a lot to deal with but maybe i can manage


@DeVision can probably help.


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Set it up soon. It's a boring day.


ok give me half an hour


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> ok give me half an hour


----------



## Flower (Apr 6, 2020)

So...should I do that online class assignment today or be lazy again?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Flower said:


> should I do that online class assignment today






Flower said:


> be lazy again


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

I need a nice title!
Suggestions?


----------



## Flower (Apr 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> I need a nice title!
> Suggestions?


The OL wars?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

I was thing about
OL top tier war kinda easy but effective


----------



## Naruto (Apr 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> One last question
> 
> Do we need to write the code everytime or could it be added with quote spoiler etc .. in the bar



Done, btw (check the editor toolbar).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Test


Thanks Naruto san!


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

@A Optimistic @Mariko @DeVision @Nataly @Mickey Mouse

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Done, btw (check the editor toolbar).


I saw it, thank you


----------



## Nataly (Apr 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @A Optimistic @Mariko @DeVision @Nataly @Mickey Mouse


Thank you for tagging, I have already taken a look and I am going for it 
Are you getting anything?


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

OK the tread is open  so the war can begin, please do me a favour and tag as many  people as you may possibly know they will like to play, thanks in advance , catch you later on


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Test
> 
> 
> Thanks Naruto san!


i fee like momonosuke now


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

Custom name is interesting but it is  expensive


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Thank you for tagging, I have already taken a look and I am going for it
> Are you getting anything?



Don't have any points.


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 6, 2020)

Ngl, these dice games are getting stale.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Ngl, these dice games are getting stale.



are they?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Flower (Apr 6, 2020)

Dice Games are fun.


----------



## Nataly (Apr 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Don't have any points.


Oh no, that's a shame 
You have 12 point here -> 
And 4 points here -> 
So total of 16, nothing in Mafia points


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

More CC points as prize, less rep


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Oh no, that's a shame
> You have 12 point here ->
> And 4 points here ->
> So total of 16, nothing in Mafia points



I've used them up I think buying a big ava


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Oh no, that's a shame
> You have 12 point here ->
> And 4 points here ->
> So total of 16, nothing in Mafia points



TDA being like:


----------



## Nataly (Apr 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I've used them up I think buying a big ava


I'm pretty sure if you use the points, they get updated immediately in order not to cause confusion. 
Tag Azeruth to make sure, you can still get something (bundle deal, for instance) with 16 points


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

@Nataly wait you're right, I forgot I won the OL banner contest

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Apr 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Nataly wait you're right, I forgot I won the OL banner contest


How could you forget that!


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

@Nana be like, give me:


*Name Change Bundle: *NEW** 48 points or 1 *Gold Bar* -- Get 3 new name changes added to your account


----------



## Nataly (Apr 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Custom name is interesting but it is  expensive


It would be cool to see you with a custom name 


Mariko said:


> TDA being like:


I like that Snapchat filter


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I've used them up I think buying a big ava



You owe me 2*17 points for big ava rights remember?


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You owe me 2*17 points for big ava rights remember?



2* ?  Why 2


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> 2* ?  Why 2



Lol, cause I gave you big ava rights twice mofo


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Nana be like, give me:
> 
> 
> *Name Change Bundle: *NEW** 48 points or 1 *Gold Bar* -- Get 3 new name changes added to your account


I won a new name change so rn I have 2


Maybe I will change my name soon 



Nataly said:


> It would be cool to see you with a custom name
> 
> I like that Snapchat filter


Yea I have something cute in mind but short in points  lol


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Lol, cause I gave you big ava rights twice mofo



Lol, did the 2nd one get added to the existing one I bought?  

Do you want my 12 points for elusive prizes?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Lol, cause I gave you big ava rights twice mofo



This said it wasn't 2 months maybe, I don't remember...


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Lol, did the 2nd one get added to the existing one I bought?
> 
> Do you want my 12 points for elusive prizes?



No, keep them bro. I don't care about CC points if I don't get them properly. 

And even if I get them properly I don't care about them. 

Big avas are fine.

Giving CC points and making someone happy is way more satisfying.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 6, 2020)

@Mariko 

Tu va un jour revenir au white rabbit pseudo ??? 

(Ta jamais mis de carrot ava au fait ... that's weird for a self proclamed greatest carrotfan in OL)


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

I need to get back into ava contests and stack up some points.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Mariko
> 
> Tu va un jour revenir au white rabbit pseudo ???
> 
> (Ta jamais mis de carrot ava au fait ... that's weird for a self proclamed greatest carrotfan in OL)



Je m'appelle T.D.A


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 6, 2020)

It's quite easy to get points in the telegrams prediction game.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Je m'appelle T.D.A



How many langages do you speak ?

(Me 3 so far ...)

It's rare to meet someone who speak only one langage this days


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Mariko
> 
> Tu va un jour revenir au white rabbit pseudo ???
> 
> (Ta jamais mis de carrot ava au fait ... that's weird for a self proclamed greatest carrotfan in OL)



Of coure I did!

Stop smoking coronavirus man!


----------



## Gledania (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Of coure I did!
> 
> Stop smoking coronavirus man!



Not when I was here. (so pas depuis 2 ans)


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 6, 2020)

A little more but you get the idea.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Not when I was here. (so pas depuis 2 ans)



Bah si baka!


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> How many langages do you speak ?
> 
> (Me 3 so far ...)
> 
> It's rare to meet someone who speak only one langage this days



About 2 in terms of being able to converse in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Bah si baka!



No.

J'ai vu de tout , (My witch academia , Demon slayer (nezuko) , revolution , frog ect ) but no carrot.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> About 2 in terms of being able to converse in



Same.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> About 2 in terms of being able to converse in


English and ? (I can write english , but speaking it is quit hard)


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> No.
> 
> J'ai vu de tout , (My witch academia , Demon slayer (nezuko) , revolution , frog ect ) but no carrot.



Achètes des lunettes fam.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> English and ? (I can write english , but speaking it is quit hard)



Isn't that carrot related?


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

I remember once said to some French people je ame  bien la France cet plen Du ver..
I wanted to say i love France it's full of green but I pronounce worms lol. ...


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Isn't that carrot related?


Yeah I can immagine a nice carrot right in the middle of it


----------



## Gledania (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Isn't that carrot related?


First this is not an avatar. This is a sig. [HASHTAG]#wrong[/HASHTAG]
Second this is not carrot itself , just carrot team.
So double wrong from always wrong White rabbit


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> First this is not an avatar. This is a sig. [HASHTAG]#wrong[/HASHTAG]
> Second this is not carrot itselgf , just carrot team.
> So double wrong from always wrong White rabbit



I got this one for at least a month:


----------



## Gledania (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I got this one for at least a month:



No.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> No.



Yes.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Yes.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah I can immagine a nice carrot right in the middle of it



Now now. More glamour and less dirty


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Now now. More glamour and less dirty


My bad... it's the Oden side that prevails but Mariko knows I am just kidding


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> My bad... it's the Oden side that prevails but Mariko knows I am just kidding



We need to work on those chakras


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah I can immagine a nice carrot right in the middle of it



You horny man


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> You horny man



Only gled isn't horny seeing boobs.


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @A Optimistic @Mariko @DeVision @Nataly @Mickey Mouse



I can't afford any of this shit. Doesn't Azeruth realize that we're in the middle of a global pandemic?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @A Optimistic @Mariko @DeVision @Nataly @Mickey Mouse



Not enough points after helping people out with points......that I do not regret.


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 6, 2020)

@girafarig 

You gonna stand around and let your husband post these kind of messages on other girl's profile pages????


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 6, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> @girafarig
> 
> You gonna stand around and let your husband post these kind of messages on other girl's profile pages????





Brace yourselves


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> @girafarig
> 
> You gonna stand around and let your husband post these kind of messages on other girl's profile pages????



She's not his husband though, he rejected her/him.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 6, 2020)

Finally skimmed through all pages. XD


----------



## DeVision (Apr 6, 2020)

Happy birthday @Oreki


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 6, 2020)

Sweet 18. Happy bday Oreki!


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 6, 2020)

Happy birthday @Oreki


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Happy birthday @Oreki



is he older than Gled now?


----------



## DeVision (Apr 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> is he older than Gled now?



He always was. XD


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Happy birthday @Oreki





Kinjin said:


> Sweet 18. Happy bday Oreki!





Alibaba Saluja said:


> Happy birthday @Oreki


Thank you very much guys I really appreciated!


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Happy birthday @Oreki



Wait why did you steal @Mickey Mouse's job?!


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Happy me!


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Happy me!



You still can't send nudes to Oreki-kun


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Thank you very much guys I really appreciated!



Too bad I can't neg you...

...yet.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Too bad I can't neg you...
> 
> ...yet.


Why would you want to neg me?


----------



## Skylar (Apr 6, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Oreki


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Why would you want to neg me?



Bicouse.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Happy Birthday @Oreki


Hey thanks!



Mariko said:


> Bicouse.


Because?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Wait why did you steal @Mickey Mouse's job?!




He'll forgive me.



T.D.A said:


> You still can't send nudes to Oreki-kun



But she can to me.


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

@Oreki 


happy birthday, boi

have a good one


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Oreki
> 
> 
> happy birthday, boi
> ...


Thanks blade!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Oreki


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> But she can to me.


Maru


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Shuten...


Light D Lamperouge said:


> ...Maru


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Thank you very much guys I really appreciated!


Yoooo happy birthday orekiiii


----------



## Gledania (Apr 6, 2020)

@Oreki Happy birthday.

You're 18 , so right now it means you can legaly +18 content. How do you feel about it ?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Oreki Happy birthday.
> 
> You're 18 , so right now it means you can legaly +18 content. How do you feel about it ?



How do you feel about not being allowed there?


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Is that to me?
> It was a joke.... (no it wasn't.. do it Mariko)
























































i didn't even read your post 

if you did it though

i will post to you another present

i got you fam


----------



## DeVision (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> i didn't even read your post
> 
> if you did it though
> 
> ...





I'm happy today. Let me talk nonsense.. XD


----------



## Gledania (Apr 6, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> You gonna stand around and let your *husband *post these kind of messages on other girl's profile pages????


Fake New.


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

@DeVision


here you go, fam

i told you that i got you


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Oreki Happy birthday.
> 
> You're 18 , so right now it means you can legaly +18 content. How do you feel about it ?


Well then, I'm not really feeling anything special about turning eighteen. Let me first test out how does it feel to be 18 lol. 

Thank you for the wish!



Redline said:


> Yoooo happy birthday orekiiii





Light D Lamperouge said:


> Happy Birthday @Oreki


Thank you guys!


----------



## Gledania (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> How do you feel about not being allowed there?


Je suis un rebelle


----------



## DeVision (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> @DeVision
> 
> 
> here you go, fam
> ...



More. I need a lake!


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Je suis un rebelle




you told her that you are a ryuma stan? 

we all know it, sadly 


























don't @ me nerd


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> More. I need a lake!


----------



## Gledania (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> you told her that you are a ryuma stan?


yes ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 6, 2020)

BIRTHDAY HIDING SCUMBAG!!!!!


Happy Birthday @Oreki !!!!......


----------



## Nataly (Apr 6, 2020)

Happy Birthday Sasu… I mean @Oreki


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

shanks and wb's version is still superior


----------



## Flame (Apr 6, 2020)

@Oreki you're a man now. Have a blast bro


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

@Oreki 


i got this present to you, boi

time to increase your testosterone, NATURALLY










you are welcome 



all of you can watch it if you want, it's lit


----------



## Flame (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> shanks and wb's version is still superior


WB + Shanks > Crydo + Meme


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> @Oreki you're a man now. Have a blast bro


Have a blast !!!??? You lewd


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> WB + Shanks > Crydo + Meme



Clouds are weak though


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> WB + Shanks > Crydo + Meme





b-b-b-b-but big meme is part of the top 3 op characters































- F3lix


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> @Oreki you're a man now. Have a blast bro


Thanks but this quarantine forget the blast the blast. 


Mickey Mouse said:


> BIRTHDAY HIDING SCUMBAG!!!!!
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday @Oreki !!!!......


I don't know what you talking about 

Thank you!


Nataly said:


> Happy Birthday Sasu… I mean @Oreki


Hey thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> WB + Shanks > Crydo + Meme



I just have to look at your sig.


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Next we want a wet carrot t shirt marikooo!!


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Oreki
> 
> 
> i got this present to you, boi
> ...


Damn but I am not going for a world adventure to be turn out like that lol


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Next we want a wet carrot t shirt marikooo!!



Trans:

You want a banned me?


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Damn but I am not going for a world adventure to be turn out like that lol


Just go to Cuba and have a blast there lol


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Damn but I am not going for a world adventure to be turn out like that lol





the world out there is a big clown adventure

with all kind of people and freaks

you gotta be a bit jacked and headstrong, if you want to survive


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Just go to Cuba and have a blast there lol


Coronavirus is everywhere I should better stay at home


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Trans:
> 
> You want a banned me?


No way..why would I? Becouse is nsfw?


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Coronavirus is everywhere I should better stay at home


Yep.. absolutely..for the time being you better stay safe


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> the world out there is a big clown adventure
> 
> with all kind of people and freaks
> 
> you gotta be a bit jacked and headstrong, if you want to survive


I turn 18 this year but I got to see the world last year since I graduated high school that year lol. 

Otherwise, I'll try to turn the world upside down... be ready for it


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

that redline x mariko flirting is almost soap opera levels 

coronaBEERUS affecting the hormones of everyone, even behind their laptop screen


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I turn 18 this year but I got to see the world last year since I graduated high school that year lol.
> 
> Otherwise, I'll try to turn the world upside down... be ready for it


That's the spirit!


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I turn 18 this year but I got to see the world last year since I graduated high school that year lol.
> 
> Otherwise, I'll try to turn the world upside down... be ready for it









































if we ever override the planetary scale lockdown, i hope you will enjoy that big clown adventure

otherwise


























IT'S JUST A DREAM


----------



## Mariko (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> that redline x mariko flirting is almost soap opera levels
> 
> coronaBEERUS affecting the hormones of everyone, even behind their laptop screen



I did nothing tho


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 6, 2020)

Travelling's the best thing in the world


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I did nothing tho





you did

the set you have

has awakened redline's inner garou mode, don't try to play the ignorant card 














































kinda one sided flirting, but hey, the lad tries


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I did nothing tho


You don't have too...just relax...


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Fake Nudes.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> if we ever override the planetary scale lockdown, i hope you will enjoy that big clown adventure
> 
> otherwise
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Travelling's the best thing in the world


If u all can travel anywhere where would u go first ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> If u all can travel anywhere where would u go first ?




i would go to a 101% safe place

for example

like


































wuhan


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


>


I got this


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> If u all can travel anywhere where would u go first ?



Most definitely Tibet.

Then the rest of Asia like India, Japan, Korea, Taiwan, Indonesia, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Most definitely Tibet.
> 
> Then the rest of Asia like India, Japan, Korea, Taiwan, Indonesia, etc.





i found a future pic of alibaba's


----------



## Flame (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> b-b-b-b-but big meme is part of the top 3 op characters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But according to that site @Gledinos posted meme > Goku so it's gotta be true


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> But according to that site @Gledinos posted meme > Goku so it's gotta be true


This means Roger and Whitebeard wipe out the entire universe 7 alone


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> But according to that site @Gledinos posted meme > Goku so it's gotta be true





Oreki said:


> This means Roger and Whitebeard wipe out the entire universe 7 alone





eos zoro is then the strongest mortal and not jiren uchiha


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> eos zoro is then the strongest mortal and not jiren uchiha


In future he will be known as Son Zoro


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> In future he will be known as Son Zoro





or

















































just zoro


----------



## Flame (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> eos zoro is then the strongest mortal and not jiren uchiha





Oreki said:


> In future he will be known as Son Zoro


Next on db heroes

Zoro vs all gods of destruction


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> or
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or


























One-Eyed King. I mean he only have one eye

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> i found a future pic of alibaba's


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> Next on db heroes
> 
> Zoro vs all gods of destruction





Oreki said:


> Or
> 
> 
> 
> ...





zoro time travels in universe 12

and fight a younger 



































jiren uchiha


----------



## Gledania (Apr 6, 2020)

@Blade


----------



## Flame (Apr 6, 2020)

Only Blanco might stand a chance against semi serious 2 swords style Zoro


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Blade





who wrote this article?

which one of you did this?


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Blade


Damn I didn't know yonkou were stronger than we anticipated


----------



## Gledania (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> who wrote this article?
> 
> which one of you did this?


Apparently Goku defeat Mihawk but not shanks because shanks master 3 haki to their fullest extend. 

either erkan or Fel1x


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Yamcha would probably be enough to wipe out the one piece verse lol


----------



## Flame (Apr 6, 2020)

Shanks = ultra instinct confirmed


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

goku wins against kizaru


loses to monkey dead dragon


----------



## Gledania (Apr 6, 2020)

_"Big Mom is a particularly interesting character, especially since her powers are basically unheard of. While her only real weakness is her mental state since she's prone to nervous breakdowns, it really doesn't matter when she can transform anyone she touches into an ethereal substance that she can absorb.* In fact, merely by touching Goku, she could steal the rest of his lifespan."*_
_*The only way Goku could survive this fight is if he wasn't afraid of dying. Unfortunately for Goku, he takes his place as protector of Earth too seriously to give up his fear of dying, if only for the sake of staying alive to protect those close to him.


*_


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Big Mom is a particularly interesting character




it's f3lix, lads

we found him

GET HIM


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

*Kaido is known as perhaps the most powerful character in all of One Piece. While he doesn't seem like much other than brawn if you're just looking at his character design, once he gets himself into a fight with someone, it quickly becomes evident just how far brawn can get someone. Then there's the fact that he consumed a mythical type devil fruit that allows him to transform into a giant dragon. He has the pretty obvious ability of fire breathing while he's in his dragon form, he can fly, and also create shockwaves with one punch. While Goku could potentially win here, it's a little unlikely.











*
MULTIVERSAL CRYDO


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Travelling's the best thing in the world


Indeed..I could be more agree with it!
As far as I am concerned there are only tree things are good spending money on it!
Fist traveling, second a nice mattress and third a comfy pair of shoes..xd


----------



## Gledania (Apr 6, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> no, I won't write shit like that. "perhaps most powerful"? perhaps? He is strongest being in OP ever


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> If u all can travel anywhere where would u go first ?


Ok Kuma.


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

this guy

it's all his fault

that manipulative big meme/crydo stan

it was him

people are gonna believe that one piece is now dbs levels in power

it's all thanks to him

you should section ban him tbh


----------



## Gledania (Apr 6, 2020)

"The difference between him and Urouge is that Urouge gets an actual physical increase to his muscle mass while being dealt damage, which would mean that he'd be near-invulnerable to losing to Goku if it wasn't for the fact that Urouge has been shown to be susceptible to damage from lasers and other energy-based attacks."


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> If u all can travel anywhere where would u go first ?


Since I already travel all central America from Mexico to Panama I would go to South America and stay there for about 3 to six month at least

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> "The difference between him and Urouge is that Urouge gets an actual physical increase to his muscle mass while being dealt damage, which would mean that he'd be near-invulnerable to losing to Goku if it wasn't for the fact that Urouge has been shown to be susceptible to damage from lasers and other energy-based attacks."





i am surprised he didn't called urouge as the one piece broly - size wise


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Since I already travel all central America from Mexico to Panama I would go to South America and stay there for about 3 to six month at least



Brazil - Santa Catarina - Florianópolis


----------



## Gledania (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> i am surprised he didn't called urouge as the one piece broly - size wise


This guy should be hired by Oda and Toriyama to write the next OP/DB Crossover


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Brazil - Santa Catarina - Florianópolis



La Bundaaaa !!!


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> This guy should be hired by Oda and Toriyama to write the next OP/DB Crossover


































































no thanks


----------



## Gledania (Apr 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> "There are a few things that make Shanks a legitimately formidable opponent, most of which are really useful against Goku. [...] This most likely puts him *on par with Ultra Instinct*, and aside from that, he still has the use of two other types of Hakis at his disposal."


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

gled trolling @Kinjin 






































while using his ultra bepo instinct


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

kinjin

ban him for a week, lad


----------



## Gledania (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> while using his ultra bepo instinct


Sulong bepo solo the DB verse 


source : the guy who wrote the text , he told me on phone


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Sulong bepo solo the DB verse
> 
> 
> source : the guy who wrote the text , he told me on phone





gogeta and vegito losing to a chink bepo fanfic version 
























10001% non canon


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> kinjin
> 
> ban him for a week, lad


He just quoted my post from earlier which I got from that article


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Ok Kuma.


U not gonna answer  hm


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Most definitely Tibet.
> 
> Then the rest of Asia like India, Japan, Korea, Taiwan, Indonesia, etc.


I wanna visit Japan, S Korea and Indonesia too one day



Redline said:


> Since I already travel all central America from Mexico to Panama I would go to South America and stay there for about 3 to six month at least


I am jealous lol I wanna visit Costa Rica heard it is beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

I vehemently dislike travelling.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

For me if I can choose one place then Austria


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> For me if I can choose one place then Austria


Why?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Why?


Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Why?


It looks like a beautiful country 

Saw it on a program and thought looks great with nature and culture

Also Switzerland and NZ are high on my list

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> It looks like a beautiful country
> 
> Saw it on a program and thought looks great with nature and culture
> 
> Also Switzerland and NZ are high on my list



NZ would be great for me too. I´ve been to Austria once.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> It looks like a beautiful country
> 
> Saw it on a program and thought looks great with nature and culture
> 
> Also Switzerland and NZ are high on my list







Mickey Mouse said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

@Flame @T.D.A @Gledinos @DeVision

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Flame @T.D.A @Gledinos @DeVision



A loveable idiot.


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> NZ would be great for me too. I´ve been to Austria once.


Omg I thought you were Oreki .. and got confused for second lol 

Yea NZ is beautiful 


Light D Lamperouge said:


>


who dis ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> who dis ?


Arnold Schwarzenegger?

The Terminator
Young


young and old


----------



## DeVision (Apr 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger?
> 
> The Terminator
> Young
> ...



Hey hey.. No man-nipples in here.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey hey.. No man-nipples in here.


Maru  























bathhouse is that way


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger?
> 
> The Terminator
> Young
> ...


He looks good 


But nope not visiting it for that grandpa


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> He looks good
> 
> 
> But nope not visiting it for that grandpa


----------



## DeVision (Apr 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Maru
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're posting lewd stuff.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You're posting lewd stuff.


Never.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Omg I thought you were Oreki .. and got confused for second lol
> 
> Yea NZ is beautiful
> 
> who dis ?





Nana said:


> He looks good
> 
> 
> But nope not visiting it for that grandpa


Funny coming from a granny name....


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Only Oden


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Funny coming from a granny name....


Only old ppl I like are Admirals and Walter White


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> I wanna visit Japan, S Korea and Indonesia too one day
> 
> 
> I am jealous lol I wanna visit Costa Rica heard it is beautiful


Yes it is but to be honest I liked better other countries down there ,since Costa Rica got americanize.. that's the only place in Central American where everyone speak mostly English and everything is s lot more expensive , but safer ..XD I loved Guatemala and Honduras even thou I got robbed from a guy on the beach side with a huge knife lol..I just decide it was no worthy risking to beat the crap out of him since first off I was in holidays and then I had my ex beside me so..at the end he only got away with something like 15 euro , an old mobile and a pair of sunglasses...
The odd thing it was that we were in  the beach not even 30 meters away from the crowd..but whatever...you gotta know what are you dealing with , becouse even if I would have escape that fucker, there were some more probably hiding behind the bush just in case, they  are never alone, after that day I bought a machete and I always kept it beside me just in case lol...
I remember when I went to have it sharpened, the guys was looking at me like wtf are you gonna do with it? Lol..I was like it's just for opening the coconut lol..true story I am not bullshitting you


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 6, 2020)

@Redline you know this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 6, 2020)

Looking good bro.

Stay sound


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> U not gonna answer  hm


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

Kinjin said:


>


Tea blob > England 
 I got u


----------



## Nataly (Apr 6, 2020)

@T.D.A I had no idea you were Sanji fan


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

t.d.a lost a bet or something in order to wear that ava


----------



## Redline (Apr 6, 2020)

Judging by the score by tomorrow someone gonna die...but before declaring a winner we might need another couple of days


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Only old ppl I like are Admirals and Walter White



You......you don't like your grandparents!?


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You......you don't like your grandparents!?


I meant romantically .


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You......you don't like your grandparents!?




this nibba adding fuel to the fire, adding salt to the wound, he keeps dissing


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> this nibba adding fuel to the fire, adding salt to the wound, he keeps dissing


Nice Noctis avy


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Nice Noctis avy




the royal edition of ffxv was truly lit

they should had went with that version from the start

too bad the game now is even less popular than ff14


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

@Kinjin  that is a good avy  Zoro


----------



## January (Apr 6, 2020)

Boris in icu


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> the royal edition of ffxv was truly lit
> 
> they should had went with that version from the start
> 
> too bad the game now is even less popular than ff14


The story is really well done but they did release many DLC and plus a movie to complete the story. The ending where Ignis finds a way to kill Ardyn was also great since in that ending 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Noctis lives


----------



## Skylar (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


>



The zombie apocalypse is finally upon us. Ready your guns


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> The story is really well done but they did release many DLC and plus a movie to complete the story. The ending where Ignis finds a way to kill Ardyn was also great since in that ending
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




the series had potential

but yeah

the dlc's truly ruined and made it look bland

anyway best ff15 chars are, aged noctis, nyx, regis, ignis and cor 

not fan of ardyn, despite being a solid villain


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Skylar said:


> The zombie apocalypse is finally upon us. Ready your guns









i told you before


what a clown world


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @T.D.A I had no idea you were Sanji fan



I am a fan of art.




Blade said:


> t.d.a lost a bet or something in order to wear that ava



I'm not one of those losers who has to change an avatar because of a lost bet *cough* Gledania *cough*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> I meant romantically .


Oh.............oooooooohhhhhhhhhh.


Blade said:


> this nibba adding fuel to the fire, adding salt to the wound, he keeps dissing



I am not taking criticism from someone who posts like his namesake. Your posts cut man.....they cut deep.


----------



## Skylar (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> i told you before
> 
> 
> what a clown world





ngl, had to google Umbrella corporation. Not ashamed in the slightest.


----------



## Nataly (Apr 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I am a fan of art.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly God, I thought you lost a bet or something 
Never seen a Zoro fan rocking a Sanji avatar


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Gledinos




fixed it, for being accurate


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Oh.............oooooooohhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> 
> I am not taking criticism from someone who posts like his namesake. Your posts cut man.....they cut deep.





the sharpest of blades - infinite's theme from sonic plays  




Skylar said:


> ngl, had to google Umbrella corporation. Not ashamed in the slightest.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Honestly God, I thought you lost a bet or something
> Never seen a Zoro fan rocking a Sanji avatar



Zoro fans = great human beings

Zoro haters


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Oh.............oooooooohhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> 
> I am not taking criticism from someone who posts like his namesake. Your posts cut man.....they cut deep.






Skylar said:


> ngl, had to google Umbrella corporation. Not ashamed in the slightest.


sis explains what is that


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

sanji fans better accept the redpilled truth and deal with it


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> the series had potential
> 
> but yeah
> 
> ...


Nyx vs. Darutos has to be one of the most well-animated fights ever and I like how the writer decided to go with the Nyx point of view in the movie rather than Regis or Luna. 

Honestly, I was surprised by how human Noctis was. Before playing the game I just thought of him as another generic stoic protagonist who's got a lot of edge. Turns out he's a pretty normal guy and can be pretty funny at times and it was really good to see how he was slowly understanding his position as the heir of the throne as game moved on and then we see an aged Noctis who completely has come terms with his situation. 

My favorite characters are, Noctis, Nyx, Regis, Prompto, Ignis and others too... pretty I don't hate anyone lol.

Yeah I agree with the Ardyn part too lol


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

Sanji >> Zoro >> Louffy


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> sanji fans better accept the redpilled truth and deal with it



@Ren.  right now:


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Nyx vs. Darutos has to be one of the most well-animated fights ever and I like how the writer decided to go with the Nyx point of view in the movie rather than Regis or Luna.
> 
> Honestly, I was surprised by how human Noctis was. Before playing the game I just thought of him as another generic stoic protagonist who's got a lot of edge. Turns out he's a pretty normal guy and can be pretty funny at times and it was really good to see how he was slowly understanding his position as the heir of the throne as game moved on and then we see an aged Noctis who completely has come terms with his situation.
> 
> ...





i thought noctis would be another terrible uchiha clone and yet he wasn't

he was indeed rather down to earth despite being spoiled and annoying, sometimes

funnily enough, for a ff main hero, he was solid

his aged version is too badass though, up there with the best ff main heroes, easily


----------



## Ren. (Apr 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Sanji >> Zoro >> Louffy





T.D.A said:


> @Ren.  right now:


Me: Boruto sucks @Oreki


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Sanji >> Zoro >> Louffy


And she is saying this with absolutely no shits given.


----------



## Skylar (Apr 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> sis explains what is that



It’s some resident evil corporation according to google sis. Looks like watching resident evil is the initiation guide to fighting evil coronavirus


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> And she is saying this with absolutely no shits given.





Skylar said:


> It’s some resident evil corporation according to google sis. Looks like watching resident evil is the initiation guide to fighting evil coronavirus


resident evil


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

Can someone help me with usertitle ?  

If I want it bolded or with different color can we use like their hatshtag or nah


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Skylar (Apr 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Can someone help me with usertitle ?
> 
> If I want it bolded or with different color can we use like their hatshtag or nah



this is the overall code for bolded. Where it says color, you change the hashtag to the color you’d like. 

<b><font size="2" color=#ff99cc>Nightingale</font></b>


----------



## Irene (Apr 6, 2020)

Skylar said:


> this is the overall code for bolded. Where it says color, you change the numbers to the color you’d like.
> 
> <b><font size="2" color=#ff99cc>Nightingale</font></b>


You are the best 

Thank youuuuuuu


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Me: Boruto sucks @Oreki


You're comparing father and son... that's not fair at all. 



Blade said:


> i thought noctis would be another terrible uchiha clone and yet he wasn't
> 
> he was indeed rather down to earth despite being spoiled and annoying, sometimes
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure many fans thought he will be like Sasuke especially after watching the versus xiii Noctis who was badass and brutal as hell from a young age lol.

His aged version surely was surprise and how much had matured not to mention the end fight back to back strike where he kills ardyn lol


----------



## Ren. (Apr 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> You're comparing father and son... that's not fair at all.


Naruto had to live to Minato's hype, Boruto sucks as a manga


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Naruto had to live to Minato's hype, Boruto sucks as a manga


Well doesn't really matter the manga already made it obvious adult Boruto gonna neg diff likes of Naruto and Sasuke. You just don't prefer him as a character


----------



## Ren. (Apr 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Well doesn't really matter the manga already made it obvious adult Boruto gonna neg diff likes of Naruto and Sasuke. You just don't prefer him as a character


I don' t  like crap writing and we already saw that characters from Boruto are nerfed and Naruto from the last feat wise negs both Adult Naruto and Sasuke so we will see.

In Borutoe or Burito, from the databook, Sarada has 78% more STG  vs Adult Naruto
Naruto has 110 and a standard genin has 90, Sarada a Genin has 160.

@dergeist


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I don' t  like crap writing and we already saw that characters from Boruto are nerfed and Naruto from the last feat wise negs both Adult Naruto and Sasuke so we will see.
> 
> In Borutoe or Burito, from the databook, Sarada has 78% more STG  vs Adult Naruto
> Naruto has 110 and a standard genin has 90, Sarada a Genin has 160.
> ...


To each their own I guess and don't tag others


----------



## Ren. (Apr 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> To each their own I guess and don't tag others


But he likes Boruto.

I am kidding but will never like Boruto!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 6, 2020)

I certainly do not like Boruto as a character.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Boruto sucks as a character. 


And as a manga.

The constant nerfing of Sasuke and Naruto is horrible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Boruto sucks as a character.
> 
> 
> And as a manga.
> ...


I won't call nerfing since the villain also don't use many attacks that their clan can... so pretty much the writer is not creative at all


----------



## Ren. (Apr 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I won't call nerfing since the villain also don't use many attacks that their clan can... so pretty much the writer is not creative at all


No, they are nerfed, the problem is not the villain don't use Kaguya level attacks, the problem is that if they do then Boruto and anyone not named Naruto and Sasuke have nothing to do with the plot if they do.

But I agree the mangaka is crap, I enjoyed more Samurai 8 than this!


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> No, they are nerfed, the problem is not the villain don't use Kaguya level attacks, the problem is that if they do then Boruto and anyone not named Naruto and Sasuke have nothing to do with the plot if they do.
> 
> But I agree the mangaka is crap, I enjoyed more Samurai 8 than this!


Samurai 8 is another bad manga lol.... to be honest it's not nerfing it just writer wanted to say that Naruto and Sasuke is no longer the strongest but to be honest the story is not much convincing


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I won't call nerfing since the villain also don't use many attacks that their clan can... so pretty much the writer is not creative at all


They are nerfed. 

Is Shin canon? If so you saw what he did to Naruto and Sasuke. I didn't even know this databook stuff @Ren. brought up. Makes it even worse. 


Naruto and Sasuke should be the strongest, and are the strongest. Writing a manga when they are around is not possible unless they are constantly taking on God tier threats. So most of the time they have to be nerfed one way or another.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> They are nerfed.
> 
> Is Shin canon? If so you saw what he did to Naruto and Sasuke. I didn't even know this databook stuff @Ren. brought up. Makes it even worse.
> 
> ...


I don't think Databook makes sense since I feel like the writer makes them with his eyes closed lol. Shin arc is written by Kishimoto you can read the manga... in Shin arc, it was made it obvious that Naruto was holding back because he didn't want to hurt the kids.

Though in boruto manga they did lose against Jigen fair and square since Jigen might very well stronger than Kaguya


----------



## Ren. (Apr 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Though in boruto manga they did lose against Jigen fair and square since Jigen might very well stronger than Kaguya


On paper, Kaguya neg diffs, and jigen is a vessel not like Kaguya!
Toneri also one-shots.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> On paper, Kaguya neg diffs, and jigen is a vessel not like Kaguya!
> Toneri also one-shots.


To be honest I would wait rather than making my own speculations lol


----------



## Ren. (Apr 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Jigen fair and square since Jigen might very well stronger than Kaguya


You said this, but literally they did less than vs Obito.
And as I said Naruto vs Toneri, the aftershock of that battle would knockout Jigen.
Alita was comparing this with DB and I was like mate Roshi was moon level in the first arc of DB, this is nothing similar, the power crap what always present, here we go from Planet and Moon level to before War arc level of damage.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Is Shin canon? If so you saw what he did to Naruto and Sasuke. I didn't even know this databook stuff @Ren. brought up. Makes it even worse.






And you know how much I hate databooks but this is just so in compliance with the feats in the manga.

And as I said Sarada is just a genin.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You said this, but literally they did less than vs Obito.
> And as I said Naruto vs Toneri, the aftershock of that battle would knockout Jigen.
> Alita was comparing this with DB and I was like mate Roshi was moon level in the first arc of DB, this is nothing similar, the power crap what always present, here we go from Planet and Moon level to before War arc level of damage.


I said that because I believe in that and it's not like Jigen used anything at all but Jigen penetrating through Sasuke perfect susanoo like a piece of cake this alone tells a lot. 

I know you like Naruto and Sasuke but their time is over and you do know better than anyone is that Sasuke is my fav


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> And you know how much I hate databooks but this is just so in compliance with the feats in the manga.
> 
> And as I said Sarada is just a genin.


This is an obvious Crap... Sarada above Naruto and sasuke in most stats lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I don't think Databook makes sense since I feel like the writer makes them with his eyes closed lol. Shin arc is written by Kishimoto you can read the manga... in Shin arc, it was made it obvious that Naruto was holding back because he didn't want to hurt the kids.
> 
> Though in boruto manga they did lose against Jigen fair and square since Jigen might very well stronger than Kaguya


Dunno about the DB. I mean yeah I know he was holding back, but a holding back Naruto should be able to blitzing Shin, or overpower him. Shin was nowhere close to God tier, let alone Itachi tier. Heck iirc he didn't look anymore impressive than Kage tier. 

Which chapter?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> And you know how much I hate databooks but this is just so in compliance with the feats in the manga.
> 
> And as I said Sarada is just a genin.


 

WTF is this??


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Dunno about the DB. I mean yeah I know he was holding back, but a holding back Naruto should be able to blitzing Shin, or overpower him. Shin was nowhere close to God tier, let alone Itachi tier. Heck iirc he didn't look anymore impressive than Kage tier.
> 
> Which chapter?


You can't find Shin arc in Boruto since it was part of the Naruto manga special chapters after Naruto manga ended to show how Sarada met her father 

but if you're talking about Naruto and Sasuke vs. Jigen then I think it's around 40 or something


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> You can't find Shin arc in Boruto since it was part of the Naruto manga special chapters after Naruto manga ended to show how Sarada met her father


Yup yup understood that. 




Oreki said:


> but if you're talking about Naruto and Sasuke vs. Jigen then I think it's around 40 or something


I was asking about this. Thanks.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> WTF is this??


Also she has better perception vs a SM + Kurama senser.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Also she has better perception vs a SM + Kurama senser.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 6, 2020)

Yep I mean the dude was sensing limbo clones that only the rinegan can see, he was sensing evil intention that no one can and can sense natural energy  but a Sharingan now is better than all of that


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Also she has better perception vs a SM + Kurama senser.


She has 3 tomoe Sharingan out of nowhere while it took Sasuke too much time and struggle to awake three tomoe Sharingan


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Yep I mean the dude was sensing limbo clones that only the rinegan can see, he was sensing evil intention that no one can and can sense natural energy  but a Sharingan now is better than all of that





Oreki said:


> She has 3 tomoe Sharingan out of nowhere while it took Sasuke too much time to and struggle to awake three tomoe Sharingan


So she's got the Itachi gene huh?


----------



## Ren. (Apr 6, 2020)

Oreki said:


> She has 3 tomoe Sharingan out of nowhere while it took Sasuke too much time and struggle to awake three tomoe Sharingan


I was not even mad about the STG because that we can see in the last, when Sarada can almost KO a moon level being then she can have all the STG

But perception, really now, I mean the dude does not need eyes to sense things that are abstract like intent, the natural flow of energy and outer dimensional beings like the limbo clones, I was like shit this dude is more garbage that I even though in Boruto so I call him the Father of Naruto's son.


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 6, 2020)

Happy Bday @Oreki 

Stay safe and have a great one


----------



## Oreki (Apr 6, 2020)

@Mysticreader thanks... You to stay safe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Apr 7, 2020)

I thought the site finally fixed its login issues 

@Oreki 
Happy birthday btw 
Can’t rep now but will if I ever get the chance lol.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> So she's got the Itachi gene huh?


She's really Itachi's kid. Sasuke didn't tell anyone.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

Skylar said:


> ngl, had to google Umbrella corporation. Not ashamed in the slightest.



Tell us too. XD


Good morning people.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Tell us too. XD
> 
> 
> Good morning people.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

Lurker said:


>



You threathening me?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You threathening me?


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

Lurker said:


>





You don't bring a knife to a gun fight!


----------



## blueice12 (Apr 7, 2020)

Weirdest Abilties 
His powers are the answer to whatever he needs at the time. At rest, he may not demonstrate any superhuman powers. However, in the middle of a fight, struggle, etc., he will develop whatever abilities he needs at the time to counteract other's powers and abilities (USUALLY only one or two powers at a time): superhuman strength, speed, durability, flight, formation of force fields, heightened senses, etc. Flight may be an ability he retains at all times. In some cases this is a conscious effort, as when he deliberately enhanced his own hearing, and in other cases, it is his body's response to a situation. Also, in most cases his powers respond almost instantly, although there have been situations when he has been surprised and overwhelmed before his powers could adapt.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You don't bring a knife to a gun fight!


Sugma Deez Nutz.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Patrick (Apr 7, 2020)

I liked Boruto at first but it got old quickly. When it was just the Shin stuff and the Chuunin exam I was fine with it as some sort of epilogue but they really introduced some Bleach like villains and people are using machine guns now. I thought Naruto couldn't get much worse, Kishimoto keeps on surprising though.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2020)

Shikamaru has become like Danzo. He treats Kawaki like shit.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2020)

When is Zoro going to get his own fight?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2020)

Charmed sisters are fighting.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 7, 2020)

When will the game continue? @Redline


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

I charged my luck


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

or not ..


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 7, 2020)

Testing


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Moldrew (Apr 7, 2020)

Good morning, my OL compatriots


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 7, 2020)

Moldrew said:


> Good morning, my OL compatriots


Morning. 




Obligatory @Mariko answer btw


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>



That's a life lesson right there. Never get back with the ex.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lewdman


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That's a life lesson right there. Never get back with the ex.



If she texts:


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

As every rule, it has an exception.
Take her back if she's Rihanna.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> As every rule, it has an exception.
> Take her back if she's Rihanna.


You know Em got it in.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You know Em got it in.



Nah. Rihanna's pure. Had only girls till now.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nah. Rihanna's pure. Had only girls till now.


You sure?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 7, 2020)

Bathhouse is that way  


Marus


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> As every rule, it has an exception.
> Take her back if she's Rihanna.



Couldn't agree more


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Couldn't agree more


Damn


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Damn



Hey, hey.. Stay away from her.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 7, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Charmed sisters are fighting.



@Skylar and @Nana ?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Skylar and @Nana ?


Maybe but I was talking about something else.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 7, 2020)

OP fans have no chill


----------



## Mariko (Apr 7, 2020)

Containment, day #22

Containment won't be removed before we all have masks. 

The billion masks our gov ordered will come by the end of june. 

By chance I have a rather big house and a little garden, but TF will happen to those who live in small apartments?

Domestic violences already have blown up. As for suicides.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Domestic violences already have blown up. As for suicides.



As expected, unfortunately.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Containment, day #22
> 
> Containment won't be removed before we all have masks.
> 
> ...



Wait, so you aren't allowed to go out at all?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> As expected, unfortunately.



Other side effect: the heart attacks and strokes number are twice lower than usual, which means that those ppl couldn't had been saved in due time since our emergency services are submerged by covid cases...


----------



## Mariko (Apr 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wait, so you aren't allowed to go out at all?



Just to buy 1st necessities shits. And some ppl have sanctions cause they bought things like sanitary towels or chocolate.

WTF!


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Just to buy 1st necessities shits. And some ppl have sanctions cause they bought things like sanitary towels or chocolate.
> 
> WTF!



Oh wow. That's fucked up.
I guess the police checks if you bought what you need?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh wow. That's fucked up.
> I guess the police checks if you bought what you need?



Officially it's not allowed, but cops do whatever they want. And if you contest you end in custody -at best, so...


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Officially it's not allowed, but cops do whatever they want. And if you contest you end in custody -at best, so...



That's even more fucked up. I mean wtf? 
I wouldn't like anyone see what I bought. That's a private thing.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Just to buy 1st necessities shits. And some ppl have sanctions cause they bought things like sanitary towels or chocolate.
> 
> WTF!



Over here, shopping more or less back to normal, just measures to keep limited people inside at one time and people 2m apart at least.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Other side effect: the heart attacks and strokes number are twice lower than usual, which means that those ppl couldn't had been saved in due time since our emergency services are submerged by covid cases...



A shame, truly. It will get worse before it gets better..


----------



## Mariko (Apr 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That's even more fucked up. I mean wtf?
> I wouldn't like anyone see what I bought. That's a private thing.



Dunno where you live, but here in France cops are above laws and do whatever they want. Even killing ppl (especially in poor aeras). The irony in France being that the one who's supposed to control the police is... The police itself.

What we call the IGPN, the General Inspection of the National Police. And they are all policemen, controlled by the same hierarchy.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 7, 2020)

In here you can do whatever you want. At most cops give you a friendly warning if you don't keep walking. Even then it's not like it's easy to find them. And they don't check anything.


----------



## Steven (Apr 7, 2020)

Im not banned anymore


----------



## Mariko (Apr 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> In here you can do whatever you want. At most cops give you a friendly warning if you don't keep walking. Even then it's not like it's easy to find them. And they don't check anything.



Here a young man was sentenced to 3 months in jail cause he went out 3 times without the good paper. 

Some others have been tazed and put in custody for 48h just because they didn't had the good paper.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> In here you can do whatever you want. At most cops give you a friendly warning if you don't keep walking. Even then it's not like it's easy to find them. And they don't check anything.



Having said that, most people stay at home due to fear.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 7, 2020)

Acno said:


> Im not banned anymore



You can fix it easily.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Having said that, most people stay at home due to fear.



Same here, but when you have young kids in a small apartment some tend to go out for domestic safety, I mean, so things don't turn bad.


----------



## Soca (Apr 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> In here you can do whatever you want. At most cops give you a friendly warning if you don't keep walking. Even then it's not like it's easy to find them. And they don't check anything.


They tryna shoot cats over in the philipines


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

Acno said:


> Im not banned anymore


You were banned ?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Here a young man was sentenced to 3 months in jail cause he went out 3 times without the good paper.
> 
> Some others have been tazed and put in custody for 48h just because they didn't had the good paper.



That's pretty harsh. I don't agree with it. It's too much control. 

This is what happens when people in power don't trust the common folk. Like animal control. It's kinda ridiculous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> You were banned ?



lol my thoughts exactly, sorry @Gledinos did not inform us


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> They tryna shoot cats over in the philipines



I read once that a guy from there declared war against drugs and a lot of people died.

If he's still in power then no wonder.


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> lol my thoughts exactly, sorry @Gledinos did not inform us


Can ppl be banned without their name crossed ?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That's pretty harsh. I don't agree with it. It's too much control.
> 
> This is what happens when people in power don't trust the common folk. Like animal control. It's kinda ridiculous.



Exactly.

And as Snowden said -as many other, this emergency state of mass control will probably be reinforced and perpetuated after tha crisis. 

Like in a fucking dystopia/orwellian world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

Wow. Fucked up places you live in. XD


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> Can ppl be banned without their name crossed ?



He was only section banned I think.


----------



## Soca (Apr 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I read once that a guy from there declared war against drugs and a lot of people died.
> 
> If he's still in power then no wonder.


Well cats are always gonna die when you wage war on crime in general 



Nana said:


> Can ppl be banned without their name crossed ?


Depends on the type. If they were reply banned or if  they were vacation/section banned.


----------



## Soca (Apr 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> He was only section banned I think.


He wasn't banned at all.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wow. Fucked up places you live in. XD



Don't worry, it will come to you too. 

A global crisis will induce a global set of "safety measures"


----------



## Redline (Apr 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> When will the game continue? @Redline


Hi guys I am back! We can continue as soon as @Kinjin  reopen


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> Hi guys I am back! We can continue as soon as @Kinjin  reopen


----------



## Mariko (Apr 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> He wasn't banned at all.



He just was in quarantine


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> He wasn't banned at all.



Vacation? Like corona? XD



Mariko said:


> Don't worry, it will come to you too.
> 
> A global crisis will induce a global set of "safety measures"



Sorry. I wasn't making fun of it. I'm shocked.

I hope you're wrong, but you might be right..


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> Hi guys I am back! We can continue as soon as @Kinjin  reopen


Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Vacation? Like corona? XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I too hope I'm wrong.

I'm afraid I'm not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Exactly.
> 
> And as Snowden said -as many other, this emergency state of mass control will probably be reinforced and perpetuated after tha crisis.
> 
> Like in a fucking dystopia/orwellian world.



I don't doubt that that's what they want.

However, I was told by an acquaintance of mine that a second event will happen that will cut most ways to communicate. Let's see. And depending on humanity's answer a third event may or may not happen.

Spiritually speaking, and summarizing it, these events are happening to reset economically and socially all of humanity and shift the consciousness to a new paradigm. Those who aren't able to keep up the pace will die.


----------



## Soca (Apr 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Vacation? Like corona? XD




We should move to change bans to quarantine


----------



## Steven (Apr 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> He wasn't banned at all.


Sure...and why i was unable to enter?

Some sort of "systembug"


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I too hope I'm wrong.
> 
> I'm afraid I'm not.



Yeah!



Soca said:


> We should move to change bans to quarantine



Wait, wouldn't that be an inverse quarantine? In quarantine you can't out, you get banned you can't get in.


----------



## Soca (Apr 7, 2020)

Acno said:


> Sure...and why i was unable to enter?
> 
> *Some sort of "systembug"*


Is that what you were getting or are you being sarcastic?


----------



## Soca (Apr 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, wouldn't that be an inverse quarantine? In quarantine you can't out, you get banned you can't get in.


Technically you'd be in a a different room aka the courts


----------



## Mariko (Apr 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I don't doubt that that's what they want.
> 
> However, I was told by an acquaintance of mine that a second event will happen that will cut most ways to communicate. Let's see. And depending on humanity's answer a third event may or may not happen.
> 
> Spiritually speaking, and summarizing it, these events are happening to reset economically and socially all of humanity and shift the consciousness to a new paradigm. Those who aren't able to keep up the pace will die.



Dunno. It's what the optimistic type think.

As a realist, I don't think this way.

Though I hope optimistics are right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> Technically you'd be in a a different room aka the courts



I really want to see the courtroom, but I don't want to get banned. Seriously, please don't ban me.


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 7, 2020)

I guess your e-mail bounced which is why you had insufficient privileges to post.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> lol my thoughts exactly, sorry @Gledinos did not inform us



He was thread banned. Not banned from the forum.

I don't care about thread bans


----------



## Soca (Apr 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I really want to see the courtroom, but I don't want to get banned. Seriously, please don't ban me.


I'll do it if you want and you can just make a thread saying to unban you


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Dunno. It's what the optimistic type think.
> 
> As a realist, I don't think this way.
> 
> Though I hope optimistics are right.



You'll see


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> I'll do it if you want and you can just make a thread saying to unban you



Don't want to risk it.. Once they mark you, you're branded for life. 

EDIT: Also, I'd like to keep a clean sheet as long as possible. Even tho I know I was on the edge a few times.


----------



## Soca (Apr 7, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> He was thread banned. Not banned from the forum.
> 
> I don't care about thread bans


He wasn't thread banned either.



DeVision said:


> Don't want to risk it.. Once they mark you, you're branded for life.
> 
> EDIT: Also, I'd like to keep a clean sheet as long as possible. Even tho I know I was on the edge a few times.


Your record would still be clean, don't worry 



Kinjin said:


> I guess your e-mail bounced which is why you had insufficient privileges to post.


From the looks of his history he was still posting everywhere else tho so it can't be this I think


----------



## Steven (Apr 7, 2020)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I want you to come over to my house later.


Lets say Hiro wasted Acno´s potential


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 7, 2020)

Acno said:


> Lets say Hiro wasted Acno´s potential



You could say that for most of the charcters 

I like Acnos design human/dragon I will give him that. When his human form was first shown my dick got hard not gonna lie.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 7, 2020)

I wanna find out what my dupe was


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soca (Apr 7, 2020)

This set of armour which was used to conceal my immeasurable power, has now, been broken


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Apr 7, 2020)

@Kinjin nice ava but he's looking a tad out of proportion in the 175x350 size


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Tell us too. XD
> 
> 
> Good morning people.




the resident evil meme

is basically this

in the game

umbrella corporation is an international pharmaceutic company with advanced tech and biological knowledge, which released on purpose after making alliance with other unknown rich/social status groups for their own profit, a special powerful virus which turns people into zombies and other type of monstrosities, after it takes effect

and racoon city, one of the places where the series was taking place = iri wuhan 

even their logo is similar














that's how the memes started


----------



## Mariko (Apr 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>





Too bad it's no joke though...


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

Blade said:


> the resident evil meme
> 
> is basically this
> 
> ...


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


>





stay woke 

let's be honest

do you believe this corona bs didn't happened on purpose?

do you think all this madness which exists the past few years isn't part of a plan of certain groups?

come on

tv, social media, etc, they throw hints at us, everyday

they are puppets who try to brainwash the people and make them infected with more anxiety and fear

one way or another

you all know it deep inside, that this clown world is getting worse, at such fast pace


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

I agree with you. 

It was planted.. By whom and why (profit or to test biological weapons), I don't know.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 7, 2020)

Blade said:


> the resident evil meme
> 
> is basically this
> 
> ...


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin nice ava but he's looking a tad out of proportion in the 175x350 size


The artist fucked up his proportions. Now that you pointed it out I'll have to change it 

This is the original pic:


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> It was planted.. By whom and why (profit or to test biological weapons), I don't know.





Mariko said:


>




that's why people should



















stay away from bat soups and chink restaurants


----------



## Mariko (Apr 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


>



Read again:


----------



## Mariko (Apr 7, 2020)

Blade said:


> that's why people should
> stay away from bat soups and chink restaurants



Meanwhile authorities said a retarded bat raped a fucking pangolin's ass, then boom the whole world was doomed.


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 7, 2020)

Zoro does not suit me


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Read again:




yeah

i read it

they wanted to turn people























into chink zombie batmen


----------



## Mariko (Apr 7, 2020)

Nature.com


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Zoro does not suit me




is this a hint of you







































for being a sanji fan?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 7, 2020)

Blade said:


> yeah
> 
> i read it
> 
> ...



You meant smile user


----------



## Oreki (Apr 7, 2020)

Blade said:


> the resident evil meme
> 
> is basically this
> 
> ...


Matter of time there gonna be Neo-wuhan


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You meant smile user




wrong country and manga


































the chink lab wanted to turn people into fat japanese batmen with bows and arrows


----------



## Mariko (Apr 7, 2020)

Blade said:


> wrong country and manga
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Kinjin (Apr 7, 2020)

Blade said:


> is this a hint of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Zoro does not suit me


Wrong 



New ava is dope


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Nope.





we shall see, kintorias

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

By the end of this month this section will have 1,500,000 posts


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)

that limit breaking meme convo posting


----------



## Oreki (Apr 7, 2020)

Blade said:


> that limit breaking meme convo posting


Not posting fanarts in DB convo anymore


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Not posting fanarts in DB convo anymore




i post











































them now on the db fanart thread


----------



## Oreki (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)

i know we laugh and all 

but





























keep some social distance from me, lad or wear your corona mask emoji too 

safety above all


----------



## Oreki (Apr 7, 2020)

Blade said:


> i know we laugh and all
> 
> but
> 
> ...


True... that's why I am already wearing one


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> True... that's why I am already wearing one




i said corona mask emoji


































not your precious cannibal mask


----------



## Oreki (Apr 7, 2020)

Blade said:


> i said corona mask emoji
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter mask is a mask


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Doesn't matter mask is a mask




that feel when i want


























to kick this lad's face in, but he just turned 18, so, let's give him another chance


----------



## Oreki (Apr 7, 2020)

Blade said:


> that feel when i want
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would be too much trouble for you too come out of that screen though lol


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Would be too much trouble for you too come out of that screen though lol




social distance and all, i know

it's a shame


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Would be too much trouble for you too come out of that screen though lol


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

Anyone wanna do avy bet


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> Anyone wanna do avy bet



Just changed mine. XD


----------



## Oreki (Apr 7, 2020)

Blade said:


> social distance and all, i know
> 
> it's a shame


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Just changed mine. XD


 okkk  

I didn't notice it was Kuzan  nice  

I am planning on making this place filled with admirals greatness


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> okkk
> 
> I didn't notice it was Kuzan  nice
> 
> I am planning on making this place filled with admirals greatness



Inb4 @Gledinos makes it a Shanks dome again. XD


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Inb4 @Gledinos makes it a Shanks dome again. XD


@Gledinos  wanna make avy bet ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Apr 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Gledinos  wanna make avy bet ??



Yes.

If I lose I put Aokiji

If you lose you put Kaido

Admiral/Yonko bet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

For how long?


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Yes.
> 
> If I lose I put Aokiji
> 
> ...


No no 

U put Akainu or Kizaru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Apr 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> No no
> 
> U put Akainu or Kizaru



Kizaru ? Why not.

Ok


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> No no
> 
> U put Akainu or Kizaru



That's right. Keep away from Kuzan. I don't want to be one of 20 people. XD


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Kizaru ? Why not.
> 
> Ok


Ok for 3 days

50D once and the highest


----------



## Gledania (Apr 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> Ok for 3 days
> 
> 50D once and the highest



Letssuuuu go


Edit :


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

Okkk


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Letssuuuu go
> 
> 
> Edit :


----------



## Gledania (Apr 7, 2020)

I swear this days I get spammed with the 1 dice ...


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

I will make u a good avy 

Do u have big avy rights ?


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

3days isn't long enough @Nana 
When you gamble, do it for more. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Apr 7, 2020)

Btw nana ... guess the big new


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> 3days isn't long enough @Nana
> When you gamble, do it for more. XD


It is for my sake I can't keep avy for someone I don't like more than that


----------



## Gledania (Apr 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> I will make u a good avy
> 
> Do u have big avy rights ?


Don't worry I already choses one

btw ... you missed something


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Btw nana ... guess the big new


Looks beautiful 

let's make this place filled with handsome peeps 

who wanna do a bet next ??


----------



## Skylar (Apr 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Tell us too. XD
> 
> 
> Good morning people.



Looks like Blade stole my thunder


----------



## Gledania (Apr 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> Looks beautiful
> 
> let's make this place filled with handsome peeps
> 
> who wanna do a bet next ??





Gledinos said:


> Top 10 favorite ?
> 
> 1 Zoro
> 2 Sanji
> ...



Only reason I accepted the bet


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)

@Gledinos 


> suggests an avy bet
> loses the bet in seconds


and be like this after:


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)

pictured: @DeVision after randomly winning an avy bet and keeping his aokiji ava, for a bit more


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Looks like Blade stole my thunder



That's Blade for you. He likes to do that..
He called me a thirsty pervert yesteday. Unbelivable..


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

Blade said:


> pictured: @DeVision after randomly winning an avy bet and keeping his aokiji ava, for a bit more



Was thinking about challenging @Nana but if I win, it's over with her game.. I'll let her play more. XD


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> He called me a thirsty pervert yesteday. Unbelivable..


















































but you are


----------



## Mariko (Apr 7, 2020)

Dice game anyone?

10 faces die. 1 shot.

1-10 I win, you rep me

over 10 I rep you.

Is that fair and fine to you?


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

Blade said:


> but you are



Damnit. I got exposed.


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Apr 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> Looks beautiful
> 
> let's make this place filled with handsome peeps
> 
> who wanna do a bet next ??


I wanna try. What bet?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 7, 2020)

@DeVision is becoming the Maru of the convo. 



Dev


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @DeVision is becoming the Maru of the convo.
> 
> 
> 
> Dev






maruvision


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @DeVision is becoming the Maru of the convo.
> 
> 
> 
> Dev



I'm just brightening the convo. Enjoy my presence.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 7, 2020)

Blade said:


> maruvision







DeVision said:


> I'm just brightening the convo. Enjoy my presence.





Dev


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

It's true. People would miss me if I weren't here. (I hope XD)


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Only reason I accepted the bet


lol u aren't a true fan keep lyin to yourself


----------



## Redline (Apr 7, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Gledinos
> 
> 
> > suggests an avy bet
> ...


There you go..I give you one of my monster avy..


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's true. People would miss me if I weren't here. (I hope XD)




yeah 



















































no  





























jk














or not?


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Was thinking about challenging @Nana but if I win, it's over with her game.. I'll let her play more. XD


nah your avy is perfect I don't want you to change 


NeutralWatcher said:


> I wanna try. What bet?


what do u want ?


----------



## Gledania (Apr 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> lol u aren't a true fan keep lyin to yourself


You can like a char without putting him above someone else.

I like Kizaru (way) more than Kaido but kaido still win this for me. 

 You need to be objective sometime.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 7, 2020)

Blade said:


> yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You






















Are




















Tripping


----------



## Oreki (Apr 7, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You can like a char without putting him above someone else.
> 
> I like Kizaru (way) more than Kaido but kaido still win this for me.
> 
> You need to be objective sometime.


In One Piece you can only like character if you think he's stronger than everyone lol


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> You
> 
> 
> 
> ...





says the guy who sleeps with his cannibal mask


----------



## Redline (Apr 7, 2020)

Blade said:


>


Wt hell!! Trump really said he want to do some mass graves in Central park?


----------



## Dragon D Xebec (Apr 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> nah your avy is perfect I don't want you to change
> 
> what do u want ?


If I win you attack Kizaru. If you win I heal Kizaru. For 1 turn only.


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You can like a char without putting him above someone else.
> 
> I like Kizaru (way) more than Kaido but kaido still win this for me.
> 
> You need to be objective sometime.


tl;dr : I pretend that I like admirals


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> Wt hell!! Trump really said he want to do some mass graves in Central park?


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

NeutralWatcher said:


> If I win you attack Kizaru. If you win I heal Kizaru. For 1 turn only.


I don't care 

I want avatar bet, next.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

Blade said:


> yeah
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD


----------



## Redline (Apr 7, 2020)

That's what they are saying here lol


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

@Flame  let's do avatar bet 
I know how much u like Kpop avys


----------



## Gledania (Apr 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> tl;dr : I pretend that I like admirals


I don't like "admirals" , I don't like "Yonko"

I like characters. Big difference.

I don't care about greenbull , fuji is okay , Kizaru and Aokiji (especlially aokiji) are GOATS.

Akainu is meh. Okayish. Badass but nothing more. He's like kaido but more clever.


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> That's what they are saying here lol


----------



## Redline (Apr 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> I don't care
> 
> I want avatar bet, next.


I gave you a nice avatar to bet..here you have another one just in case you wouldn't feel confy wearing that


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I don't like "admirals" , I don't like "Yonko"
> 
> I like characters. Big difference.
> 
> ...


I never saw u praising Aokiji or Kizaru 





Redline said:


> I gave you a nice avatar to bet..here you have another one just in case you wouldn't feel confy wearing that


nope.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 7, 2020)

Blade said:


> says the guy who sleeps with his cannibal mask


It's for the safety


----------



## Patrick (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Apr 7, 2020)

I can't see your images blade


----------



## Patrick (Apr 7, 2020)

Let's get some prime quality Dutch culture in here.


----------



## Redline (Apr 7, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Let's get some prime quality Dutch culture in here.


Yeah let's some some proper weed FFS!


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> I can't see your images blade





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Patrick (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Apr 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> I never saw u praising Aokiji or Kizaru



I praised Aokiji many time.
Thought if by praise you mean "lol he's the strongest" then no you wont see me do that.

I reserve this for zoro and Ryuuma


----------



## Patrick (Apr 7, 2020)

This one you'll probably know lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> zoro


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 7, 2020)

Zoro 

 


At least @Gledinos is not wrong there


----------



## Gledania (Apr 7, 2020)

o_O


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I praised Aokiji many time.
> Thought if by praise you mean "lol he's the strongest" then no you wont see me do that.
> 
> I reserve this for zoro and Ryuuma


um no I mean by fanboying over them ->


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

@Oreki  let's make avatar bet


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)

also

i am not a ryuman fan

but ryuma is > oven, easily

stating the facts, don't get mad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Apr 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Oreki  let's make avatar bet


I am a narcissist... if I lost I may destroy the world


----------



## Patrick (Apr 7, 2020)

Ryuma is weird. It's not like people even like him because of Thriller Bark. He's just a really strong legend so that instantly shoots him up some peopls's favorite character lists.


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I am a narcissist... if I lost I may destroy the world


ok I take this as yes
u lose u get admiral avy made by me
what u want in exchange if u win ?


----------



## Gledania (Apr 7, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Ryuma is weird. It's not like people even like him because of Thriller Bark. He's just a really strong legend so that instantly shoots him up some peopls's favorite character lists.



Nope. Started liking him after reading the monster oneshot.
People sometime says he's a zoro 2.0 thought looking closer he acted more like kinemon (exept for the perv side)


----------



## Oreki (Apr 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> ok I take this as yes
> u lose u get admiral avy made by me
> what u want in exchange if u win ?


I am not gonna wear admiral avy even of my choice let alone your choice lol. 

Something else


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I am not gonna wear admiral avy even of my choice let alone your choice lol.
> 
> Something else


  

kpop avy ?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 7, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Nope. Started liking him after reading the monster oneshot.
> People sometime says he's a zoro 2.0 thought looking closer he acted more like kinemon (exept for the perv side)



Is that even the same Ryuma? I thought One Piece's Ryuma was just based on the Monster one.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Is that even the same Ryuma? I thought One Piece's Ryuma was just based on the Monster one.



It's the same char IIRC.


----------



## Redline (Apr 7, 2020)

Blade said:


> also
> 
> i am not a ryuman fan
> 
> ...


Yep..I won't
Ryuma> Oden> Mihawk


----------



## Redline (Apr 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> kpop avy ?


----------



## Oreki (Apr 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> kpop avy ?


Nah... I think I am fine


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

Redline said:


>


want kpop avy ?


Oreki said:


> Nah... I think I am fine


ok boomer


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 7, 2020)

Redline said:


>



Update the HP list mate, we've been dealing damage to Kizaru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)

@Kinjin


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 7, 2020)

Best (Fish)Man back in da house


----------



## Gledania (Apr 7, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Is that even the same Ryuma? I thought One Piece's Ryuma was just based on the Monster one.


Oda said it's the same in SBS and said the same about garp in Monster.
It doesn't show they lived the same way (garp is pirate in monster) but it's basically the same character/mindset but in a different world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Apr 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> want kpop avy ?
> 
> ok boomer


Ok millennial.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Ok millennial.



Is @Nana a millennial though? Probs in her early 20s


----------



## Oreki (Apr 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Is @Nana a millennial though? Probs in her early 20s


She's right now 21 years old and millennial year start from 1997 I think


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> She's right now 21 years old and millennial year start from 1997 I think



No millennials are from early 80s to mid 90s


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> No millennials are from mid 80s to mid 90s


yea I am from the cool kids club 1998


----------



## Oreki (Apr 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> No millennials are from mid 80s to mid 90s


Oh yeah we're post Post-Millennials while you're pre


----------



## Oreki (Apr 7, 2020)

Baby Boomers: *Born* 1946-1964 (54-72 *years* old) Generation X: *Born* 1965-1980 (38-53 *years* old) *Millennials*: *Born* 1981-1996 (22-37 *years* old) Post-*Millennials*: *Born* 1997-Present (0-21 *years* old)


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> yea I am from the cool kids club 1998



Yeah in the same gen as @Gledinos how do you feel


----------



## Gledania (Apr 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Yeah in the same gen as @Gledinos how do you feel



Stop spreading Fake news


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Baby Boomers: *Born* 1946-1964 (54-72 *years* old) Generation X: *Born* 1965-1980 (38-53 *years* old) *Millennials*: *Born* 1981-1996 (22-37 *years* old) Post-*Millennials*: *Born* 1997-Present (0-21 *years* old)


don't group the 1900s kids with new borns 



T.D.A said:


> Yeah in the same gen as @Gledinos how do you feel


I find him to be cooler now


----------



## Oreki (Apr 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> don't group the 1900s kids with new borns


It's not me but the world


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 7, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Stop spreading Fake news



So you're not 24?


----------



## Gledania (Apr 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> So you're not 24?



I'm 433 years old


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 7, 2020)

Do you guys want another behind the scenes at T.D.A productions vid?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Apr 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Do you guys want another behind the scenes at T.D.A productions vid?


Sure, why not


----------



## Redline (Apr 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Do you guys want another behind the scenes at T.D.A productions vid?


Off course..you bet we do TD!


----------



## Redline (Apr 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Update the HP list mate, we've been dealing damage to Kizaru


Done..he is going down..sadly


----------



## Shrike (Apr 7, 2020)

@Mob @DeVision @Light D Lamperouge

Zavisi kako ko pravi burek ali

Dobar burek sa sirom > burek s mesom > standardan burek sa sirom

Nisam pizza burek jeo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

Shrike said:


> @Mob @DeVision @Light D Lamperouge
> 
> Zavisi kako ko pravi burek ali
> 
> ...



Danas sam ti bio na profilu da provjerim zašto te nema. Vidio sam da si ipak bio online za vikend, pa nisam htio smetati. 

Ja iskreno prvi put čujem za pizza-burek. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 7, 2020)

Shrike said:


> @Mob @DeVision @Light D Lamperouge
> 
> Zavisi kako ko pravi burek ali
> 
> ...


Mogu da se slozim sa ovim. 




DeVision said:


> Danas sam ti bio na profilu da provjerim zašto te nema. Vidio sam da si ipak bio online za vikend, pa nisam htio smetati.
> 
> Ja iskreno prvi put čujem za pizza-burek. XD


Kako be hahah?


----------



## Soca (Apr 7, 2020)

Found some new games to play. The batman collection with aslyum, city and knight were available for $20. Got that shit to keep me busy for a minute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 7, 2020)

You can tell Zoro and Sanji's voice actors are more A-list and expensive than the others


----------



## Soca (Apr 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> PS4?


yep yep

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> You can tell Zoro and Sanji's voice actors are more A-list and expensive than the others



Brook too. XD


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> You can tell Zoro and Sanji's voice actors are more A-list and expensive than the others





luffy says that he can't live without his crew and they are so important


































zoro and sanji send him a text message: are we a joke to you, nerd?


----------



## Redline (Apr 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> Found some new games to play. The batman collection with aslyum, city and knight were available for $20. Got that shit to keep me busy for a minute


I have batman and it's pretty good ..also really looking if you do the side characters missions well
..but I stopped playing with it because I was also playing assasing origins back then and I got confused with the different play system lol..it was driving me crazy..so I would suggest you that if you play that you only play one game at the time


----------



## Redline (Apr 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> You can tell Zoro and Sanji's voice actors are more A-list and expensive than the others


No wonder they are the most loved ones


----------



## Soca (Apr 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> I have batman and it's pretty good ..also really looking if you do the side characters missions well
> ..but I stopped playing with it because I was also playing assasing origins back then and I got confused with the different play system lol..it was driving me crazy..so I would suggest you that if you play that you only play one game at the time


Well that's all I've been doing for a while. Every new game I got I just focused on that alone 

I need a damn hard drive tho because there's no more memory on my system


----------



## Irene (Apr 7, 2020)

watching Breaking Bad S3

Jesse get more annoying like dude for real u mess up everything  yet still act bitchy


----------



## Patrick (Apr 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Baby Boomers: *Born* 1946-1964 (54-72 *years* old) Generation X: *Born* 1965-1980 (38-53 *years* old) *Millennials*: *Born* 1981-1996 (22-37 *years* old) Post-*Millennials*: *Born* 1997-Present (0-21 *years* old)



People born in 1997 aren't 21 though.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 7, 2020)

Patrick said:


> People born in 1997 aren't 21 though.


I just copied that so the year that written here might be the year when it was posted first


----------



## Patrick (Apr 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I just copied that so the year that written here might be the year when it was posted first



Right, makes sense.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 7, 2020)

PS5 controller revealed


----------



## Oreki (Apr 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> PS5 controller revealed


Look like remodeled version of Xbox controller


----------



## Soca (Apr 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Look like remodeled version of Xbox controller


Nah just a smooth version of the ps4 controller.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Apr 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> Nah just a smooth version of the ps4 controller.


I wonder what else they would put in that controller to make it more comfortable and better lol


----------



## Soca (Apr 7, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I wonder what else they would put in that controller to make it more comfortable and better lol


I think it looks comfy enough tbh. I just wanna know how much battery life they got for these ones.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 7, 2020)

@Patrick @Flame @DeVision @T.D.A I got the right video for you guys

@Oreki you can watch it now since you're 18


----------



## Shrike (Apr 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> PS5 controller revealed



Looks good tbh.


----------



## Soca (Apr 7, 2020)

Are thr buttons glossy or transparent? I cant tell on my phone


----------



## Gledania (Apr 7, 2020)

globbaflorkdorkdorknork

@Mariko  ???


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 7, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> globbaflorkdorkdorknork
> 
> @Mariko  ???


----------



## Mariko (Apr 7, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> globbaflorkdorkdorknork
> 
> @Mariko  ???



Borned in 1587

Doesn't know what globbaflorkdorkdorknork means.

Smh...


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 7, 2020)

Tried to watch Sora no Otoshimono..

A complete disappointment 



The score should be 5 at best and that's being generous


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Tried to watch Sora no Otoshimono..
> 
> A complete disappointment
> 
> ...


Watch Bungou Stray Dogs.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Watch Bungou Stray Dogs.



Seems good and with supernatural elements 

Gonna give it a try

Thanks


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Seems good and with supernatural elements
> 
> Gonna give it a try
> 
> Thanks


No worries brah. Let me know what you think about it.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 7, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> PS5 controller revealed


Those controllers gonna get dirty.....


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 8, 2020)

OP is on break next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Apr 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> OP is on break next week.


Wait wut


----------



## trance (Apr 8, 2020)

oda a shit

goda? more like hoda


----------



## trance (Apr 8, 2020)

op really shoulda ended after 5 years


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 8, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Wait wut


Check the telegrams.



trance said:


> oda a shit
> 
> goda? more like hoda


Not Oda's fault. Whole WSJ will be postponed.


----------



## trance (Apr 8, 2020)

still unironically dropping op if any of the upcoming antagonists get tnjed/switch sides to get redeemed/bullshit of that ilk

you either die a boss or live long enough to see yourself become a cuck


----------



## trance (Apr 8, 2020)

i dont think he will but just sayin, i meant what i said


----------



## trance (Apr 8, 2020)

i should really go to bed


----------



## Kamina. (Apr 8, 2020)

trance said:


> still unironically dropping op if any of the upcoming antagonists get tnjed/switch sides to get redeemed/bullshit of that ilk
> 
> you either die a boss or live long enough to see yourself become a cuck



big mom has a chance if you consider her actual personality (linlin). Shes probably dead though so it cancels out


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2020)

trance said:


> still unironically dropping op if any of the upcoming antagonists get tnjed/switch sides to get redeemed/bullshit of that ilk
> 
> you either die a boss or live long enough to see yourself become a cuck


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Kishido (Apr 8, 2020)

Arlong Park


----------



## Ren. (Apr 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> PS5 controller revealed


 

@Blade @Lurker @Oreki @Soca


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Blade @Lurker @Oreki @Soca


I know..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 8, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Mariko I want your opinion on this



Gled keeps shooting his shot @A Optimistic


----------



## Gledania (Apr 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Gled keeps shooting his shot @A Optimistic



What are you on about ?


----------



## Soca (Apr 8, 2020)

@MO @Charlotte D. Kurisu

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Apr 8, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Blade @Lurker @Oreki @Soca


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Bearded Rogers is better though.


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Bearded Rogers is better though.


I have to disagree lol 
yes he look handsome but w/o a beard he looks betters


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Bearded Rogers is better though.


Btw Stan is Romanian:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> yes he look handsome but w/o a beard he looks betters


He was badass coming out with the beard in infinity war


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> I have to disagree lol
> yes he look handsome but w/o a beard he looks betters


I have to disagree with this. He looks handsome either way.

But with the beard he looks better. The longer hair as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Soca said:


> He was badass coming out with the beard in infinity war


I never watched the movie but Idk I just like his beardless look

I think I prefer this in general 


Light D Lamperouge said:


> I have to disagree with this. He looks handsome either way.
> 
> But with the beard he looks better. The longer hair as well


He looks handsome but without beard he just look fresh


----------



## Mariko (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> I have to disagree lol
> yes he look handsome but w/o a beard he looks betters



He looks like a nazi. 

But after your Marines thread I'm not surprised.


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> He looks like a nazi.
> 
> But after your Marines thread I'm not surprised.


 

Stop calling them that


----------



## Mariko (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I have to disagree with this. He looks handsome either way.
> 
> But with the beard he looks better. The longer hair as well



So chad.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> He looks handsome but without beard he just look fresh


Beard>No beard 





Mariko said:


> So chad.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 8, 2020)

Beardless Roger looking like a white supremacist


----------



## Patrick (Apr 8, 2020)

Chris Evans could have a soul patch and a mullet and he'd still look good though.


----------



## Beast (Apr 8, 2020)

The beard does not make the man.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 8, 2020)

Survey to OL members

*Q: What Makes a Man a “Real Man”?*


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> The beard does not make the man.


Man makes the beard


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Beards FTW.



You can't be a man if you don't have a beard


----------



## Soca (Apr 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Survey to OL members
> 
> *Q: What Makes a Man a “Real Man”?*


Tough question. This only had a obvious answer back in the old age which was simply the ability to provide and protect their loved ones. Nowadays since things are more or less equal it's hard to say what constitutes being "real"


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Beards FTW.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be a man if you don't have a beard


Who is in your avy then? A girl?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Who is in your avy then? A girl?


Dazai's powers cancelled his beard


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Dazai's powers cancelled his beard


And Fyodor power killed his beard I guess xD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> And Fyodor power killed his beard I guess xD


----------



## Beast (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Beards FTW.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be a man if you don't have a beard


How does a goatee work in all this?


----------



## Flame (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Flame  let's do avatar bet
> I know how much u like Kpop avys


>nana
>avatar bets

what happened here while i was gone


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> How does a goatee work in all this?


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> >nana
> >avatar bets
> 
> what happened here while i was gone


Just bored 

Yes or no ?


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> How does a goatee work in all this?


Goatee sometimes look better than full beard


----------



## Flame (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> Just bored
> 
> Yes or no ?


sure 

you lose = shanks avy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> Goatee sometimes look better than full beard


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> sure
> 
> you lose = shanks avy


Shanks for me
 Kpop for u  

Throw a 50d once and for highest


----------



## Flame (Apr 8, 2020)

ight


----------



## Flame (Apr 8, 2020)

kill me


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Apr 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> kill me



But you won the bet


----------



## Flame (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


>


i'll let you do the honor of choosing one  



T.D.A said:


> But you won the bet


chances of her losing were low so i tried a little reverse psychology with fate


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> i'll let you do the honor of choosing one


Not Shanks  gimme another character


----------



## Flame (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> Not Shanks  gimme another character


kaido then


----------



## Flame (Apr 8, 2020)

>inb4 gled sees me doing bets and gets all aroused


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> kaido then


 alright

Gonna ruin my Perona aesthetic ..

Let's do another bet 

Your avy vs something u choose


----------



## Flame (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> alright
> 
> Gonna ruin my Perona aesthetic ..
> 
> ...


nah you know what i changed my mind

forgot you're wearing a baerona avy. don't change it


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> nah you know what i changed my mind
> 
> forgot you're wearing a baerona avy. don't change it


 u are a kind soul 
So u don't wanna do another bet ? Ok


----------



## Flame (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> u are a kind soul
> So u don't wanna do another bet ? Ok


no lets do it

i'll bet an avatar while i'll make you do something else


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> no lets do it
> 
> i'll bet an avatar while i'll make you do something else


Ok sure


----------



## Flame (Apr 8, 2020)

how about a "Flame is the best posted on NF" as a sig?


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> how about a "Flame is the best posted on NF" as a sig?


If u win then ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> how about a "Flame is the best posted on NF" as a sig?



'I <3 La Flame'


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 8, 2020)

Soca said:


> @MO @Charlotte D. Kurisu




Mommy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Apr 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> 'I <3 La Flame'


not planning on getting banned by kinjin bruh


----------



## Flame (Apr 8, 2020)

roll


----------



## Flame (Apr 8, 2020)

really?


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi guys..just popping in to tell you to take care and stay safe...I just bought red dead redemption 2 !
There was a 70% off I couldn't miss lol..
Now I will probably dive in full immersion lol...
But I still be around once in a while anyway...ciaooo ciaoooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> really?


Since u were a kind soul I give u another chance if u fail again I will give u at least a good kpop avy


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

1


----------



## Flame (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> Since u were a kind soul I give u another chance if u fail again I will give u at least a good kpop avy


nah dw go ahead and roll i'm fine. i never go back on my rolls, that is my ninja way


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 8, 2020)

.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Flower (Apr 8, 2020)

Just throwing a dice.


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> Since u were a kind soul I give u another chance if u fail again I will give u at least a good kpop avy


K pop lol..I would like to see if you would still like them when they all be around 40 or something...
You wanna listen to some proper girls music ..listen to the L 7


----------



## Soca (Apr 8, 2020)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> Mommy


pretty sure I posted that before too but oh well there it is again


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

Roll


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> 1


And I only used my pocket knife there


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> And I only used my pocket knife there


To shame, you need to use a pocket knife for that while I just stand there and my normal look is enough


----------



## DeVision (Apr 8, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Patrick @Flame @DeVision @T.D.A I got the right video for you guys
> 
> @Oreki you can watch it now since you're 18



Come on Gled, be honest. You'd do her when she started roaring like Bepo. Admit it. Everybody knows.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> To shame, you need to use a pocket knife for that while I just stand there and my normal look is enough


I have no interest in a one look has-been  

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope you get the reference 







DeVision said:


> Come on Gled, be honest. You'd do her when she started roaring like Bepo. Admit it. Everybody knows.


Dev


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I have no interest in a one look has-been
> *Spoiler*: I hope you get the reference


One look man is itachi for you


----------



## Flower (Apr 8, 2020)

When you call male charas in games Nero all the time and listen to DMC soundtrack while driving.

Never listen to that while driving.
Seriously, don't xD.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> PS5 controller revealed



Looks easily breakable. XD



Kinjin said:


> OP is on break next week.



Is this an event announcement? XD



Light D Lamperouge said:


> Bearded Rogers is better though.







Light D Lamperouge said:


> I have to disagree with this. He looks handsome either way.
> 
> But with the beard he looks better. The longer hair as well





You swing that way? 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> Dev



He'd at least go for the opposite sex. XD


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

Flower said:


> When you call male charas in games Nero all the time and listen to DMC soundtrack while driving.
> 
> Never listen to that while driving.
> Seriously, don't xD.


Why... nero theme song while driving would make u feel badass


----------



## Flower (Apr 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Why... nero theme song while driving would make u feel badass


Yeah, but when it's too loud you can get stopped and cops will hear you sing "Devil Trigger!!" and that'd be embarassing af xD.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

Flower said:


> Yeah, but when it's too loud you can get stopped and cops will hear you sing "Devil Trigger!!" and that'd be embarassing af xD.


You can just tell cops you're on your way to defeat Urizen and save the world from demons I am sure they're gonna understand lol. 

in seriousness, it would be funny if the Nero theme song is on and cop stop your car


----------



## Flower (Apr 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> You can just tell cops you're on your way to defeat Urizen and save the world from demons I am sure they're gonna understand lol.
> 
> in seriousness, it would be funny if the Nero theme song is on and cop stop your car


Would be even more badass while riding on a motor bike, though. That would rock.


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> One look man is itachi for you


It was a Mihawk to Shanks reference 


DeVision said:


> You swing that way?
> 
> He'd at least go for the opposite sex. XD




No lmao. 

I feel comfortable enough to issue a compliment when someone deserves it, be it a man or woman. 




Dev


----------



## DeVision (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> No lmao.
> 
> I feel comfortable enough to issue a compliment when someone deserves it, be it a man or woman.
> 
> ...



You know well enough, this doesn't count were we come from.. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You know well enough, this doesn't count were we come from.. XD


Pa tacno, jebi ga. Sta ces.


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Pa tacno, jebi ga. Sta ces.



Šalim se malo. Nemoj zamjeriti.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Šalim se malo. Nemoj zamjeriti.


Ma jok be. Zezam se i ja hahah. Mora malo. 

Pitam se sta ostali misle kad vide ovo dopisivanje hahah.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ma jok be. Zezam se i ja hahah. Mora malo.
> 
> Pitam se sta ostali misle kad vide ovo dopisivanje hahah.



Ma i ne zanima me. Vidiš da lupam gluposti već zadnjih par dana.. 
Dopizdilo mi više. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Ma i ne zanima me. Vidiš da lupam gluposti već zadnjih par dana..
> Dopizdilo mi više. XD


Zbog ovaj virus? A jebi ga mora tako. Dosada i to. Bitno da ostanes zdrav.


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

@Ren. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Apr 8, 2020)

@Dark 

someone is salty for losing a bet


----------



## Gledania (Apr 8, 2020)

Am I the only one here who played this game back in the days ?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 8, 2020)

TFW you have the firsts CoV 19 symptoms


----------



## Gledania (Apr 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> TFW you have the firsts CoV 19 symptoms




which one ?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 8, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> which one ?



Fatiguée, et fiévreuse... Depuis ce matin. J'ai pas de thermomètre donc je sais pas si j'ai de la température.

Et j'ai comme des courbatures dans la nuque...

Ed: et je souffre de BPOC (Bronchopathie obscursive chronique) à cause de la clope, ce qui est un facteur à risque.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Fatiguée, et fiévreuse... Depuis ce matin. J'ai pas de thermomètre donc je sais pas si j'ai de la température.
> 
> Et j'ai comme des courbatures dans la nuque...


 Shit ...

Go check un med. J'ai eu un mal de tête y'a pas longtemps et de la toux mais au final c'étais juste un coup de froid.
With some luck nothing serious for you too ...


----------



## Mariko (Apr 8, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Shit ...
> 
> Go check un med. J'ai eu un mal de tête y'a pas longtemps et de la toux mais au final c'étais juste un coup de froid.
> With some luck nothing serious for you too ...



Lol toute ma famille c'est des médecins. Mais ça change pas grand chose. En absence de détresse respiratoire sévère il me faudra rester à la maison. Et pour couronner le tout je suis allergique au paracetamol, donc je peux rien prendre.


----------



## Flame (Apr 8, 2020)

so like are you keeping it a secret from us @Mariko ?


----------



## Gledania (Apr 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Lol toute ma famille c'est des médecins. Mais ça change pas grand chose. En absence de détresse respiratoire sévère il me faudra rester à la maison. Et pour couronner le tout je suis allergique au paracetamol, donc je peux rien prendre.





stay strong. 

Wait ... si tu peux pas prendre les paracetamol ... tu faisais comment pour les mal de tête ?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Fatiguée, et fiévreuse... Depuis ce matin. J'ai pas de thermomètre donc je sais pas si j'ai de la température.
> 
> Et j'ai comme des courbatures dans la nuque...
> 
> Ed: et je souffre de BPOC (Bronchopathie obscursive chronique) à cause de la clope, ce qui est un facteur à risque.



J'espère que ce n'est rien de grave. 
Que ce soit bien avec toi.


----------



## Flame (Apr 8, 2020)

vous n'êtes pas les seuls à pouvoir parler français


----------



## Mariko (Apr 8, 2020)

Anti-corona-bunker my ass


----------



## Gledania (Apr 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> vous n'êtes pas les seuls à pouvoir parler français


למה אתה הומו


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Fatiguée, et fiévreuse... Depuis ce matin. J'ai pas de thermomètre donc je sais pas si j'ai de la température.
> 
> Et j'ai comme des courbatures dans la nuque...
> 
> Ed: et je souffre de BPOC (Bronchopathie obscursive chronique) à cause de la clope, ce qui est un facteur à risque.


Ue ue ue...bien sure maduaseil....
But he hasn't


----------



## Flame (Apr 8, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> למה אתה הומו


damn that caught me off guard ngl 

so weird seeing it online lol


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> vous n'êtes pas les seuls à pouvoir parler français


Je Sui daccord lol
Or something like this


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

La famme fatal cet fatigue ojurdi...xd

Japanese learning English...


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Apr 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> Je Sui daccord lol
> Or something like this



Je suis d'accord 



Redline said:


> La famme fatal cet fatigue ojurdi...xd



Mariko est fatiguée aujourd'hui

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Je suis d'accord
> 
> 
> 
> Mariko est fatiguée aujourd'hui


Merci pour votre aide Mon core..lmaoo
I got pretty close thou..xd


----------



## Mariko (Apr 8, 2020)

I fear something more serious though.

Let's see how I'll be tomorrow and the days after.

Apperently it takes 6-8 days to become top tier infection.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 8, 2020)

@Flame is a @Soca wannabe!


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I fear something more serious though.
> 
> Let's see how I'll be tomorrow and the days after.
> 
> Apperently it takes 6-8 days to become top tier infection.


Two weeks  actually stay safe sweetheart


----------



## Mariko (Apr 8, 2020)

As long as I'm posting here on a daily basis it means I'm rather fine. 

If I stop, well...


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> As long as I'm posting here on a daily basis it means I'm rather fine.
> 
> If I stop, well...


If you stop I will..send you a cold pizza to cheers you up...let us know where to.. xd


----------



## Mariko (Apr 8, 2020)

The fun part is that I'm in charge of the CoV-19 crisis in the whole department.

If I'm sick, the whole aera will be fucked up


----------



## DeVision (Apr 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> The fun part is that I'm in charge of the CoV-19 crisis in the whole department.
> 
> If I'm sick, the whole aera will be fucked up



What symptomes do you have? Fever?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> As long as I'm posting here on a daily basis it means I'm rather fine.
> 
> If I stop, well...



Nothing better than Reiki in those cases

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What symptomes do you have? Fever?


Even if,  there is nothing you can do Brando


----------



## Mariko (Apr 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What symptomes do you have? Fever?



Tired, pretty tired, and fevered-like. I have nothing to check my temperature though. 

I'll see tomorrow if I can buy one.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Flame is a @Soca wannabe!


That avatar though... @Flame did Nana suggested that to you


----------



## Flame (Apr 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> That avatar though... @Flame did Nana suggested that to you


nah i'm on a path of becoming a super mode

gotta act right yknow


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> nah i'm on a path of becoming a super mode
> 
> gotta act right yknow


If you wanna be a supa mod wear a nsfw avy lol


----------



## Mariko (Apr 8, 2020)

Soca?

I always knew you were a dupe!


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Soca?
> 
> I always knew you were a dupe!


Yeah I thought so too... XD


----------



## Flower (Apr 8, 2020)

Can somebody recommend me a good Anime on Netflix, preferably Action or Crime?


----------



## DeVision (Apr 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Tired, pretty tired, and fevered-like. I have nothing to check my temperature though.
> 
> I'll see tomorrow if I can buy one.



Oh.. But it doesn't have to mean anything.



Oreki said:


> That avatar though... @Flame did Nana suggested that to you



Kuzan is great.


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Flower said:


> Can somebody recommend me a good Anime on Netflix, preferably Action or Crime?


There you go..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Tired, pretty tired, and fevered-like. I have nothing to check my temperature though.
> 
> I'll see tomorrow if I can buy one.


Take care and if you're alone you should let someone know that you're feeling like that. Honestly, I hope it just a normal fever.


----------



## Flower (Apr 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> There you go..


Looks promising. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Kuzan is great.


I was talking about flame avatar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> nah i'm on a path of becoming a super mode
> 
> gotta act right yknow


What's the name of the girl in your avatar?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 8, 2020)

Me vs any virus:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> What's the name of the girl in your avatar?


 I know her.. she's Fujiko Masuki...


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> What's the name of the girl in your avatar?


u should know it  I am disappointed


----------



## DeVision (Apr 8, 2020)

@Nana I'm sorry, but someone had to do it. XD


----------



## Soca (Apr 8, 2020)

fuck going on in here


----------



## DeVision (Apr 8, 2020)

Soca said:


> fuck going on in here



A riot! (I was against it)


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Nana I'm sorry, but someone had to do it. XD


poor Gled


----------



## Soca (Apr 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> A riot! (I was against it)


why you starting riots!?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 8, 2020)

Soca said:


> fuck going on in here



We found your dupe


----------



## DeVision (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> poor Gled




He's used to it.


Soca said:


> why you starting riots!?



You know I would if I could.


----------



## MO (Apr 8, 2020)

Soca said:


> @MO @Charlotte D. Kurisu


not accurate but cute.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> u should know it  I am disappointed


Was it Krene or something like that


----------



## DeVision (Apr 8, 2020)

MO said:


> not accurate but cute.



Inb4 someone posts: "Yeah, she needs 2 tons to be accurate"


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Was it Krene or something like that


stop disrespecting my Queen  it's Irene and I am sure u know how it's spelled


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Was it Krene or something like that


Something like that is more accurate oreki.


----------



## Flower (Apr 8, 2020)

Why is my rep power still so low? Feels like I can give nothing yet xD.


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2020)

@Gledinos @Flame 


pictured: f3lix being f3lix


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> stop disrespecting my Queen  it's Irene and I am sure u know how it's spelled


Naaa I don't believe you Irene is an Italian name and she is not Italian lol


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Flower said:


> Why is my rep power still so low? Feels like I can give nothing yet xD.


Give it a bit of time...and you will rise sky high, just let everybody knows you are a girl lol


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> stop disrespecting my Queen  it's Irene and I am sure u know how it's spelled


Now guy can't even confirm names wow


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2020)

Flower said:


> Why is my rep power still so low? Feels like I can give nothing yet xD.




check your reputation 

you have a present

a free zenkai

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skylar (Apr 8, 2020)

Flower said:


> Why is my rep power still so low? Feels like I can give nothing yet xD.



Rep power is a combination of factors. You can check them through the trophy points. To give you a quick summary, post count, likes received, time on the forum, positive ratings received and amount of rep you have, all influence it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flower (Apr 8, 2020)

Blade said:


> check your reputation
> 
> you have a present
> 
> a free zenkai


Was that bribery for something O_O?


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> Naaa I don't believe you Irene is an Italian name and she is not Italian lol


Irene isn't exclusive to Italians only sorry not sorry lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Rep power is a combination of factors. You can check them through the trophy points. To give you a quick summary, post count, likes received, time on the forum, positive ratings received and amount of rep you have, all influence it.




thanks for your input, skybot 




Flower said:


> Was that bribery for something O_O?



nah

just a free rep 



































for now


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Flower said:


> Was that bribery for something O_O?


Watch out for blade , he might start asking you to send him some nudes pics... XD


----------



## Flower (Apr 8, 2020)

Nah, for real, thank you .


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> Watch out for blade , he might start asking you to send him some nufes pics... XD




this neega thinks i am him


----------



## Skylar (Apr 8, 2020)

Blade said:


> thanks for your input, skybot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what us bots were built for


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2020)

Skylar said:


> That's what us bots were built for




a stylish bot, nevertheless

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Hit (Apr 8, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Gledinos @Flame
> 
> 
> pictured: f3lix being f3lix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

anyone wanna make avy bet ?


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Flower said:


> Nah, for real, thank you .


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2020)

El Hit said:


>


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

This







































is



































Nothing


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Blade said:


> this neega thinks i am him


 just kidding Blade..


Nana said:


> anyone wanna make avy bet ?


I might.. But can you afford to wear one of my monster avy if you lose.. I think you cant.. Xd


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> just kidd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> just kidding Blade..
> 
> I might.. But can you afford to wear one of my monster avy if you lose.. I think you cant.. Xd



why not choose something normal ?


----------



## Flame (Apr 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> What's the name of the girl in your avatar?


you should know  i am disappointed


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> you should know  i am disappointed



My, longing for disappointing you... well geniuses are geniuses for a reason. If I could obtain their talent of knowing about everything, then people wouldn't be envious of me?


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> why not choose something normal ?


Because I am not normal as you probably figure out already lol


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 8, 2020)

@El Hit vs @Blade who wins?


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> My, longing for disappointing you... well geniuses are geniuses for a reason. If I could obtain their talent of knowing about everything, then people wouldn't be envious of me?


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @El Hit vs @Blade who wins?


That's a tough battle


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @El Hit vs @Blade who wins?




el hit is my kouhai

i would never punch him


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

I officially despise Kpop from here and now


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Blade said:


> el hit is my kouhai
> 
> i would never punch him


He can still tank one hit thou


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I officially despise Kpop from here and now


Welcome to the family


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> That's a tough battle




if we go by nf user status and all

well, i rep for 34k and i have overall 79k positive ratings too

do the math


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

Blade said:


> if we go by nf user status and all
> 
> well, i rep for 34k and i have overall 79k positive ratings too
> 
> do the math


This means ratings are useless when you reach too high


----------



## Mariko (Apr 8, 2020)

Lol


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> This means ratings are useless when you reach too high




























ultra rating instinct blade


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

Blade said:


> ultra rating instinct blade


Time to go beyond Ultra instinct getting old


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Lol





simple, elegant, stoic yet so accurate

what a big brain quote right there


----------



## Flame (Apr 8, 2020)

Blade said:


> if we go by nf user status and all
> 
> well, i rep for 34k and i have overall *79k positive ratings *too
> 
> do the math


how tf did you get that much


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> how tf did you get that much


He's a member since 2009 plus active member


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

Wait when did the rating system got introduced?


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> how tf did you get that much





Oreki said:


> He's a member since 2009 plus active member




not only that









































i get daily, like 100+ notifications, 9/10 of them, are positive ratings

well, people like me


----------



## Flame (Apr 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> He's a member since 2009 plus active member


pretty sure ratings came much later and i don't think there is another member with that much


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Wait when did the rating system got introduced?




on 2015-2016


and i was perm banned twice

once on 2012

and once on 2015

i returned on nf, near the end of 2017

and i got all those zenkais, broly style

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

Blade said:


> on 2015-2016
> 
> 
> and i was perm banned twice
> ...


When do you get unban if you get perma ban or even how?


----------



## El Hit (Apr 8, 2020)

Blade said:


> on 2015-2016
> 
> 
> and i was perm banned twice
> ...


Mods lack true strength


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> pretty sure ratings came much later and i don't think there is another member with that much




only nighty the mighty = darthg surpasses me

but she was also a smod and had overall more activity at some point, for several years


----------



## El Hit (Apr 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> When do you get unban if you get perma ban or even how?


Mods can not mafuba correctly


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> When do you get unban if you get perma ban or even how?




i had overall a long tldr bad drama story with the mods, for many years

they unbanned me because i was a quality member and after several pg era restrictions


----------



## Flame (Apr 8, 2020)

Blade said:


> only nighty the mighty = darthg surpasses me
> 
> but she was also a smod and had overall more activity at some point, for several years


yeah but it's mostly fake because of that almost 1m likes


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> yeah but it's mostly fake because of that almost 1m likes




that's what i said, similar style

''no way, she has so many of them, she used like ps2 cheat codes and hack the system''


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

Blade said:


> i had overall a long tldr bad drama story with the mods, for many years
> 
> they unbanned me because i was a quality member and after several pg era restrictions


It seems like drama I wanna watch lol. Honestly, it's rare to see arguments or drama with mods these days, people are pretty neautral lol


----------



## Flame (Apr 8, 2020)

Blade said:


> that's what i said, similar style
> 
> ''no way, she has so many of them, she used like ps2 cheat codes and hack the system''


damn so the only way to catch up is to cheat your way through  

i remember there was a way to check who has the most ratings but i forgot lol


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> yeah but it's mostly fake because of that almost 1m likes


I was surprised because after her the 2nd highest person with likes had nothing compare to her lol


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> It seems like drama I wanna watch lol. Honestly, it's rare to see arguments or drama with mods these days, people are pretty neautral lol



from 2008-2014

there was lot's of drama in the forums, overall


----------



## El Hit (Apr 8, 2020)

Blade said:


> that's what i said, similar style
> 
> ''no way, she has so many of them, she used like ps2 cheat codes and hack the system''


NF gameshark


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

Blade said:


> from 2008-2014
> 
> there was lot's of drama in the forums, overall


That was quite long ago... I joined the forum in 2018 last so hardly two years lol


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> damn so the only way to catch up is to cheat your way through
> 
> i remember there was a way to check who has the most ratings but i forgot lol




she is still a good member, despite of that ''cheating codes moment''  though

well

you can view which member has the most messages, trophies and likes by clicking on the member option which resides in the top of your nf screen

and it will drop you several sub-categories, it's easy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2020)

El Hit said:


> NF gameshark




imagine

even a taiwanese forums like nf, can use that iconic cheat codes bootleg


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

which is the most impressive 

Rating , Rep , or Post count ?


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> which is the most impressive
> 
> Rating , Rep , or Post count ?




overall positive ratings > rep > likes > points = trophies > post count


----------



## Skylar (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> which is the most impressive
> 
> Rating , Rep , or Post count ?



I think they’re all impressive in their own right but post count always has me “+100,000 posts? How? ”


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Skylar said:


> I think they’re all impressive in their own right but post count always has me “+100,000 posts? How? ”


yea also rep


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2020)

Skylar said:


> I think they’re all impressive in their own right but post count always has me “+100,000 posts? How? ”




post-count is impressive in the way











for how much time a member spends on nf and how often posts


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2020)

rep bot having 2 million points

this neega fully used all the power of gameshark


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 8, 2020)

Blade said:


> on 2015-2016
> 
> 
> and i was perm banned twice
> ...



Well I was away between around 2011 - 2018. Count yourself lucky


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Well I was away between around 2011 - 2018. Count yourself lucky


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

why did u all join NF ? where did u find it ?


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

Blade said:


> post-count is impressive in the way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or more like



















How often members utlize their time


----------



## Skylar (Apr 8, 2020)

Blade said:


> post-count is impressive in the way
> 
> 
> 
> For how much time a member spends on nf and how often posts



What's your average posts per day? I wanna see if I can match it


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

Blade said:


> rep bot having 2 million points
> 
> this neega fully used all the power of gameshark


Not to mention that bot has power to give you rep all day long


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

Skylar said:


> What's your average posts per day? I wanna see if I can match it


With your pace of making 1000+ in a year I think never


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2020)

Skylar said:


> What's your average posts per day? I wanna see if I can match it




50-60? not at once though

and half of them are quality fanarts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Apr 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> With your pace of making 1000+ in a year I think never





Gonna try and farm some posts to bet with sis in the chrolloseum. I have motivation this time


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Gonna try and farm some posts to bet with sis in the chrolloseum. I have motivation this time


spam this convo 

let's do avy bet sis ?


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Gonna try and farm some posts to bet with sis in the chrolloseum. I have motivation this time


Chrolloseum started again? Honestly, you can gain lot of posts by posting in different threads like wordplay, or songs and whatever lol


----------



## Skylar (Apr 8, 2020)

Blade said:


> 50-60? not at once though
> 
> and half of them are quality fanarts



Time to look for some quality fanarts and riddles to post. Expect a lot of Luffy in the upcoming days


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2020)

everytime i see skylar and nana asking about avy bets

i am like: ''how gledania has hacked their accounts and ask the same questions, all the time?''


----------



## Skylar (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> spam this convo
> 
> let's do avy bet sis ?



I'm the least fun people to make an avy bet with sis. I can literally go with the flow with any avy you choose if I lose


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Time to look for some quality fanarts and riddles to post. Expect a lot of Luffy in the upcoming days





that ambition though 






















































give up


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

What's with Nana and her avy bets


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Skylar said:


> I'm the least fun people to make an avy bet with sis. I can literally go with the flow with any avy you choose if I lose


no no this time I have good idea for u 
 

the loser make avy for the winner 
what do u say ?


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> What's with Nana and her avy bets


make bet with me plz


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> make bet with me plz


I rather not after watching Flame


----------



## Skylar (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> no no this time I have good idea for u
> 
> 
> the loser make avy for the winner
> what do u say ?



Ou la la, I have a nice Luffy avy for you sis  

Let's go


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Ou la la, I have a nice Luffy avy for you sis
> 
> Let's go


hm I meant as like request 
I prefer my girly aesthetic  


Oreki said:


> I rather not after watching Flame


u don't want cute Seulgi ava ?


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> u don't want cute Seulgi ava ?


Exactly


----------



## Skylar (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> hm I meant as like request
> I prefer my girly aesthetic



Alrighty. If I lose though, I'll pay my debt during the weekend. I'm feeling too lazy right now.


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Exactly


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Alrighty. If I lose though, I'll pay my debt during the weekend. I'm feeling too lazy right now.


let's go with 50D


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

my luck today


----------



## Skylar (Apr 8, 2020)

Oh ye almighty dice God. Give me your powers!


----------



## Skylar (Apr 8, 2020)

WTFFFFF?? I should've asked @Alibaba Saluja  if it was okay to throw


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

whew who would have thought 


kinda happy cuz I like your style so I am looking forward to it


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

@Kinjin  wanna make avy bet ~


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> anyone wanna make avy bet ?


What kind of bet?


----------



## Skylar (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> whew who would have thought
> 
> 
> kinda happy cuz I like your style so I am looking forward to it



What would you like for your avy sis? Irene?


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Oh ye almighty dice God. Give me your powers!


Next time wish to demons


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> What kind of bet?


how about avys on wg 
and it depends on the person I am playing with


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Skylar said:


> What would you like for your avy sis? Irene?


I am fine with anything girly  
I have something for Irene next so not her i guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Apr 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Next time wish to demons



I hear you. The dice God betrayed me so it’s time to ditch him


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 8, 2020)

.


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> .


let's make u wear Morgan avy ?
down for a bet  ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> how about avys on wg
> and it depends on the person I am playing with


I already lost my avy to Kiwi there. 

We can have one here. 

Just an avy bet? we roll the winner gives the loser the avy?


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I already lost my avy to Kiwi there.
> 
> We can have one here.
> 
> Just an avy bet? we roll the winner gives the loser the avy?


what u have in mind if I lost ?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 8, 2020)

Skylar said:


> WTFFFFF?? I should've asked @Alibaba Saluja  if it was okay to throw






You found out by yourself


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 8, 2020)

Ask me next time


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Kinjin  wanna make avy bet ~


Okay.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> what u have in mind if I lost ?


Just an avy. Haven't chosen which one yet. You'll see.


----------



## Skylar (Apr 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You found out by yourself



Experience is such a ruthless teacher  




Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ask me next time



Yoroshiku onegai shimasu


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Just an avy. Haven't chosen which one yet. You'll see.


sounds shady ..ok  avy for me in wg tho and avy for u here 

50D let's go


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Okay.


what kind of avy u want in exchange if u win


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> sounds shady ..ok  avy for me in wg tho and avy for u here
> 
> 50D let's go


Avy for you here not on WG. It's more fun if it's here.


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> what kind of avy u want in exchange if u win


I'll be gentle. Nothing too crazy


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Avy for you here not on WG. It's more fun if it's here.


cuz I am making one with Kinjin too


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I'll be gentle. Nothing too crazy


I still haven't decided what to give u 
but it is gonna be good is that alright ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> cuz I am making one with Kinjin too


I'll wait to see who wins that one. Then we'll see what to do.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 8, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Experience is such a ruthless teacher



Best teacher 

Draw a tarot card next time 




> Yoroshiku onegai shimasu



Tondemonai

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I'll wait to see who wins that one. Then we'll see what to do.


too complex  just say yes


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2020)

Nananana


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> too complex  just say yes





I'll wait


----------



## Skylar (Apr 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Best teacher
> 
> Draw a tarot card next time
> 
> ...


Do you know how to read it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I'll wait


nope


----------



## MO (Apr 8, 2020)

@Soca the best destiny child's song.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

What so big deal about avy bets... there was time people used to be their lives lol


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 8, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Do you know how to read it?



I do. I've studied it and I've drawn a few times to close friends


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> I still haven't decided what to give u
> but it is gonna be good is that alright ?


Of course, you'd never make me wear something ugly.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 8, 2020)

New trophy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Apr 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I do. I've studied it and I've drawn a few times to close friends



Wow, you’re very knowledgeable 

I’m def asking next time. Guide me through these dice paths sensei


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 8, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Wow, you’re very knowledgeable
> 
> I’m def asking next time. Guide me through these dice paths sensei





Thank you 

The only things I don't know are the Hermetic Laws, the Kaballah and Sacred Geometry.

I'll gadly accept you under my wing young padawan, the path will be revealed to you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 8, 2020)

I thought you knew about tarot cards and was going to show you this meme 






Ed: bad img quality


----------



## Flame (Apr 8, 2020)

someone change the poll and replace gled's name with nana

she's out of control


----------



## Flower (Apr 8, 2020)

We should start writing a story here. Somebody writes a sentence and the next person continues with another sentence.


----------



## Skylar (Apr 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I thought you knew about tarot cards and was going to show you this meme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That meme is super accurate 

the only one I couldn’t find a relation to was the hermit tho 

I actually know the meaning of a lot of tarot cards. I love learning about anything so in one moment of boredom, I Learned a couple of meanings. 

My current fascination is space so I’ve been learning all about superclusters 

Never heard of the laws you mentioned.


----------



## Soca (Apr 8, 2020)

MO said:


> @Soca the best destiny child's song.


I actually agree with you on that 

goddamn prime bey tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Of course, you'd never make me wear something ugly.


Let's go


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> Let's go


We're throwing a 50-faced die, right?


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Flame said:


> someone change the poll and replace gled's name with nana
> 
> she's out of control


The ones who vote yes are afraid of my choices ~


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

@Ren. 
First 3 hours of red dead redemption 2 and so far it's been amazing...what a game..the hype was real lol


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Oh when my roll isn't shit it ain't enough  

@Kinjin   guess time to change Baerona, pm your choice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flower (Apr 8, 2020)

"Nana was just shown glaring angrily at a person who has just shown disrespect to Irene, her favourite Korean girl."


Somebody continue writing xD.


----------



## MO (Apr 8, 2020)

Soca said:


> goddamn prime bey tho


and she chose Jay Z's ugly ass of all people..


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 8, 2020)

Skylar said:


> That meme is super accurate
> 
> the only one I couldn’t find a relation to was the hermit tho
> 
> ...




I guess the Hermit is a joke in the sense that tarot readers think they're sages/enlightened (overestimating themselves) so the meme jokes with it  

You know a lot too 

I do the same when I'm bored, I read a lot about something to cast away the boredom  the tarot was when I wanted to play with divinatory tools 

Never read about superclusters  I've studied about space a few times though.

Those laws are from Hermes Trismegistus, but I don't know a lot about that. Didn't felt like studying it


----------



## Flower (Apr 8, 2020)

Great, apparently schools stay closed after Easter, so we continue with online class I guess.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 8, 2020)

Flower said:


> We should start writing a story here. Somebody writes a sentence and the next person continues with another sentence.


You can make a thread like that in alley


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Flower (Apr 8, 2020)

Oreki said:


> You can make a thread like that in alley


Done. You can check.


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Since I lost here what u say 

Your avy here vs my avy there


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> Since I lost here what u say
> 
> Your avy here vs my avy there


Sure. For how long? 3 days? 


Can we roll in like 20 minutes please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Sure. For how long? 3 days?
> 
> 
> Can we roll in like 20 minutes please?


Yea 3 days the norm 

Yea sure


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> let's make u wear Morgan avy ?
> down for a bet  ?



Why would I wear a Morgan ava? Well his design's not too bad tbf


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> Yea 3 days the norm
> 
> Yea sure


Thank you. I'll tag you when I am back.


----------



## Skylar (Apr 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I guess the Hermit is a joke in the sense that tarot readers think they're sages/enlightened (overestimating themselves) so the meme jokes with it
> 
> You know a lot too
> 
> I do the same when I'm bored, I read a lot about something to cast away the boredom  the tarot was when I wanted to play with divinatory tools



Divinatory tools?  This kind of reminds me of professor Trelawney from Harry Potter 




Alibaba Saluja said:


> Never read about superclusters  I've studied about space a few times though.
> 
> Those laws are from Hermes Trismegistus, but I don't know a lot about that. Didn't felt like studying it



I'm curious about those laws now. 

A supercluster is a group of galaxies that are 'close' to one another. The Milky Way is part of a local group called the Virgo Supercluster. The Virgo Supercluster is part of a bigger group called the Laniakea Supercluster. The Milky way is the brightest galaxy that is part of these groups. 

What makes our galaxy travel through space is a gravitational anomaly called the The Great Attractor, which is located at the center of the Laniakea Supercluster. Every single galaxy in the universe is moving towards it but we haven't been able to discover what this attractor is. What could it be? *prob a supermassive black hole*


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Why would I wear a Morgan ava? Well his design's not too bad tbf


Morgan fake news bro


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> Morgan fake news bro



There's literally only one character called Morgan, 'Axe' Morgan.


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> There's literally only one character called Morgan, 'Axe' Morgan.


ok  dropped the s but u know who I mean


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> ok  dropped the s but u know who I mean



If you meant Morgans why didn't you say so.


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> If you meant Morgans why didn't you say so.


I said Morgans fake news


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> I said Morgans fake news



You said 'Morgan fake news'


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> spam this convo
> 
> let's do avy bet sis ?


Do you want to transform all those lads into some pussycats? Lol..


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> You said 'Morgan fake news'




wanna bet or not ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

How much make up is she wearin? Like two fingers?...get that out and you will have one of my monster avy lmaooo


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

@Nana Let's roll


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Nana Let's roll


okk


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> okk


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Nana Let's roll


If you win give her brulee to wear lol..just joking nana..no offence , seriously..


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Yooooo.go for it light


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>




my beautiful wg ava 

at least hope the new ava is decent plz


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> my beautiful wg ava
> 
> at least hope the new ava is decent plz


I'll make one by tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I'll make one by tomorrow.


I have some suggestion for ya just in case you need some idea eheheh


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I'll make one by tomorrow.


at least gimme some spoiler about what it is about


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I'll make one by tomorrow.



Make her wear a Morgans ava


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> at least gimme some spoiler about what it is about


It will involve one of your favourite characters. 




T.D.A said:


> Make her wear a Morgans ava


I got a better one lmao.


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It will involve one of your favourite characters.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a better one lmao.


this sounds evil  it better not look ridiculous


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It will involve one of your favourite characters.
> 
> 
> 
> I got a better one lmao.


Something like kokoro should be fine... XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> this sounds evil  it better not look ridiculous








Redline said:


> Something like kokoro should be fine... XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


have some mercy on me and I will stan Lord Mihawk


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 8, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Divinatory tools?  This kind of reminds me of professor Trelawney from Harry Potter



I remember her and her magic balls 

Tarot, runes and buzios. Buzios are used a lot in Brazil.



> I'm curious about those laws now.
> 
> A supercluster is a group of galaxies that are 'close' to one another. The Milky Way is part of a local group called the Virgo Supercluster. The Virgo Supercluster is part of a bigger group called the Laniakea Supercluster. The Milky way is the brightest galaxy that is part of these groups.
> 
> What makes our galaxy travel through space is a gravitational anomaly called the The Great Attractor, which is located at the center of the Laniakea Supercluster. Every single galaxy in the universe is moving towards it but we haven't been able to discover what this attractor is. What could it be? *prob a supermassive black hole*



They're Laws for understanding how the Universe works and to work on our self mastery.

One famous Law is the Law of Correspondence with the following quote: "_As above, so below; as below, so above. As within, so without; as without, so within."_
_
This principle embodies the truth that there is always a correspondence between the laws and phenomena of various planes that manifest as being and life. Grasping this principle is what allows one to deduce the hidden solutions to problems by looking at what exists a layer above, and below the problem, to infer the pattern and shadow nature of what is in-between.
_
But it's not something that's that easy to grasp. That's why I'm postponing studying it  there are a total of seven laws which work as a foundation to a different understanding of everything.

Oh I remember reading something like that. The Galaxies are moving towards each other and we don't know what will happen. The center of the galaxies are said to have a massive black hole. The Great Attractor (first time hearing about it) is probably a supermassive black hole indeed to be able to attract entire galaxies 

You're very knowledgeable, that's amazing


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> have some mercy on me and I will stan Lord Mihawk




Now you got me thinking.


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 8, 2020)

I see we got a cute Easter bunny in town.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Now you got me thinking.




I hope for the better 



Kinjin said:


> I see we got a cute Easter bunny in town.


she looks dumb tho


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> I hope for the better


Definitely. 

At first I was gonna make you wear this 

or this 

but if you pay respect to and propagate the greatness of the Godhawk, I will limit it to a basic Shanks avy. 

Deal?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Now you got me thinking.


Yeah I agree be merciful.Light ! The Charlotte family has some pretty good options: Charlotte Brulee, Charlotte Mash , Charlotte Poire, Charlotte Cornstarch, Charlotte Compote and so on Lmaooo


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Definitely.
> 
> At first I was gonna make you wear this
> 
> ...


Meh...who's wearing pants here then!
Too kind IMHO.. eheheh


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 8, 2020)

Me and @Skylar 



The rest of the people


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Definitely.
> 
> At first I was gonna make you wear this
> 
> ...


why shanks let it be Mihawk greatness  since u really love him ~

but damn those 2 pics are creative


----------



## Skylar (Apr 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I remember her and her magic balls
> 
> Tarot, runes and buzios. Buzios are used a lot in Brazil.
> 
> ...



likewise 

I read the law 3 times and I can’t seem to grasp it indeed. This is too deep for my brain


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> why shanks let it be Mihawk greatness  since u really love him ~
> 
> but damn those 2 pics are creative


You still wanna make an avy bet with me nana swaan!?  Just be ready
I will not use my monster avy , something more mild for you but still impressive., You can choose whatever you want I don't mind at all


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> why shanks let it be Mihawk greatness  since u really love him ~


You already wore Mihawk. 




Nana said:


> but damn those 2 pics are creative


Lmao. Thanks. 


Use this one 




Redline said:


> Meh...who's wearing pants here then!
> Too kind IMHO.. eheheh


We from the Godhawk house are merciful.


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> You already wore Mihawk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how about Zoro or Ray


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 8, 2020)

Skylar said:


> likewise
> 
> I read the law 3 times and I can’t seem to grasp it indeed. This is too deep for my brain



Same. 

That's why I didn't study it. I prefer simpler things.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> how about Zoro or Ray


Nah. I have to make you suffer a bit 

Use that one please.


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Nah. I have to make you suffer a bit
> 
> Use that one please.


time to make u wear that sig bet too 

I can edit the pic right ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Nah. I have to make you suffer a bit
> 
> Use that one please.


You really would have hurt her, to wear a Liffy set.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> time to make u wear that sig bet too
> 
> I can edit the pic right ?


Ok let's make a deal. 


We cancel both bets.


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> You already wore Mihawk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see, that's why you left Zoro with one eye lol


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You really would have hurt her, to wear a Liffy set.


I might dislike Luffy
but Shanks is just the worst


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You really would have hurt her, to wear a Liffy set.


Next time lmao. But thanks. 




Redline said:


> I see, that's why you left Zoro with one eye lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ok let's make a deal.
> 
> 
> We cancel both bets.


 ok 

I would have clowned that pic anyway lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> ok
> 
> I would have clowned that pic anyway lol


Thank you. 
That was a close one. 

Tell me though, what would it have been lmao?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> ok
> 
> I would have clowned that pic anyway lol


So are you gonna play avy switch ? How many days? You choose


----------



## Skylar (Apr 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Same.
> 
> That's why I didn't study it. I prefer simpler things.



I put emojis in my post but it seems NF ate them 

It was a fun chat


----------



## Skylar (Apr 8, 2020)

These bets are getting intense


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Skylar said:


> These bets are getting intense


Yeah but nobody seems to have enough guts to risk his face lol


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 8, 2020)

My sig is untouchable


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Thank you.
> That was a close one.
> 
> Tell me though, what would it have been lmao?


Luffy x Zoro


----------



## Skylar (Apr 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah but nobody seems to have enough guts to risk his face lol



what do you mean? Are you trying to take people’s face? Are you part of the faceless men?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> Luffy x Zoro


I've never been happier in my life. Thank God this won't happen.


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I've never been happier in my life. Thank God this won't happen.


Keeping this idea for next bet then  

I guess we both dodged a bullet today


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Skylar said:


> what do you mean? Are you trying to take people’s face? Are you part of the faceless men?


I am trying to see if who wants to bet is brave enough to afford the consequences of it...everyone wants to look cool I wonder why..you see me with goden Sama now but people here can tell you I can wear monsters avy with ease lol.. otherwise what the point of betting?
It's all or nothing!
That's what betting means


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> Keeping this idea for next bet then


That's sneaky. But I also got some other ideas though. 




Nana said:


> I guess we both dodged a bullet today


Definitely lmao.


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> That's sneaky. But I also got some other ideas though.
> 
> Definitely lmao.



How do u feel about Mihawk x Shanks ?


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> My sig is untouchable


Then you better don't ever bet anything with me.. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> How do u feel about Mihawk x Shanks ?


----------



## Irene (Apr 8, 2020)

I see ..


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> That's sneaky. But I also got some other ideas though.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely lmao.





Nana said:


> Keeping this idea for next bet then
> 
> I guess we both dodged a bullet today


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana said:


> I see ..


Don't be getting any ideas now.


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

What a world we living in, just teens acting like adults, or better adults acting like teens.....you can count me in if you wish lol


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Flower said:


> We should start writing a story here. Somebody writes a sentence and the next person continues with another sentence.


That's a pretty good idea flower..open a tread for it , call it the Ol storyline or something along the line...that should be fun i, I have some bukowski line ready to roll.. XD


----------



## Flower (Apr 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> That's a pretty good idea flower..open a tread for it , call it the Ol storyline or something along the line...that should be fun i, I have some bukowski line ready to roll.. XD


Where?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Flower said:


> Where?


You should ask kinjin or soca or anyone who's been here longer then I have, I am kinda new I wouldn't know what to tell you ..I assume the Ol should be fine


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2020)

Nana's avatar!!


----------



## Redline (Apr 8, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Nana's avatar!!


Yeah ... how do I look like now bitches!!?? 
Amazing! XD


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Definitely.
> 
> At first I was gonna make you wear this
> 
> ...


The first


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2020)

Light is a lowkey Akainu hater.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Light is a lowkey Akainu hater.


Lmao. The only reason I might have to dislike Akainu a bit is that he beat Aokiji, who is my favourite Admiral.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Lmao. The only reason I might have to dislike Akainu a bit is that he beat Aokiji, who is my favourite Admiral.


Proof!!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Proof!!


What? How?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> What? How?


Maru


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 8, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Maru


It's Dev now. 



Dev


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It's Dev now.
> 
> 
> 
> Dev


Lewdman strikes again.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 8, 2020)

Any One-Punch Man fans here?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Apr 9, 2020)

Redline said:


> @Ren.
> First 3 hours of red dead redemption 2 and so far it's been amazing...what a game..the hype was real lol


That is a great game, enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 9, 2020)

@Soca and @Redline



Get on this level of damage fast


----------



## Oreki (Apr 9, 2020)

Thread name though


----------



## DeVision (Apr 9, 2020)

Nana said:


> I hope for the better
> 
> 
> she looks dumb tho



She looks hot. 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> It's Dev now.
> 
> 
> 
> Dev



Hey, I don't want your title. Keep it. XD



B Rabbit said:


> Any One-Punch Man fans here?



Right here.



Oreki said:


> Thread name though



GOAT title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> She looks hot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot furry avatar.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> GOAT title.


Phenomenon title

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Apr 9, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Any One-Punch Man fans here?


Lot of em... you just need to wait or look for them


----------



## Soca (Apr 9, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Soca and @Redline
> 
> 
> 
> Get on this level of damage fast


I'm good where I left off


----------



## Oreki (Apr 9, 2020)

Soca said:


> I'm good where I left off


If you play in PS4 you should definitely try God Of War latest installment... you're gonna love it the game is top quality in every aspect


----------



## Ren. (Apr 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> If you play in PS4 you should definitely try God Of War latest installment... you're gonna love it the game is top quality in every aspect


He already is playing a better game that is TW3.

He should try Blood Born next not Dady simulator 2018.

I am kidding that is a good game.


----------



## Soca (Apr 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> If you play in PS4 you should definitely try God Of War latest installment... you're gonna love it the game is top quality in every aspect





Ren. said:


> He already is playing a better game that is TW3.
> 
> He should try Blood Born next not Dady simulator 2018.
> 
> I am kidding that is a good game.



You're both late, I already got 3 of those batman games for $20 the other day so I'm busy with that 

I will say tho I hope arkham city and arkham knight are better than arkham asylum tho. It seems this game is heavily dependant on the player using x-ray mode


----------



## Ren. (Apr 9, 2020)

Soca said:


> You're both late, I already got 3 of those batman games for $20 the other day so I'm busy with that
> 
> I will say tho I hope arkham city and arkham knight are better than arkham asylum tho. It seems this game is heavily dependant on the player using x-ray mode


You mean this:
7 Feb, 2017 Batman: Arkham Origins - Black Mask Challenge Map Pack Retail
17 Feb, 2017 Batman: Arkham Origins - Season Pass Retail
17 Feb, 2017 Batman Arkham Origins Blackgate HD Steam Store and Retail Key Retail
17 Feb, 2017 Batman: Arkham Origins Retail
17 Feb, 2017 Batman Arkham City GOTY Retail
17 Feb, 2017 Batman Arkham Asylum GOTY Retail
17 Feb, 2017 Batman Arkham Knight Season Pass Retail
16 Feb, 2017 Batman: Arkham Knight Retail

Bonus:
30 Apr, 2019 LEGO Batman 2 Retail

30 Apr, 2019 LEGO Batman Retail

I am just waiting for this to play:
1 Dec, 2019 Cyberpunk 2077 Gift/Guest Pass


----------



## Oreki (Apr 9, 2020)

Soca said:


> You're both late, I already got 3 of those batman games for $20 the other day so I'm busy with that
> 
> I will say tho I hope arkham city and arkham knight are better than arkham asylum tho. It seems this game is heavily dependant on the player using x-ray mode


I haven't tried a single game of batman only because I don't like superhero games lol


----------



## Patrick (Apr 9, 2020)

Who doesn't love One-Punch Man?


----------



## Soca (Apr 9, 2020)

Ren. said:


> You mean this:
> 7 Feb, 2017 Batman: Arkham Origins - Black Mask Challenge Map Pack Retail
> 17 Feb, 2017 Batman: Arkham Origins - Season Pass Retail
> 17 Feb, 2017 Batman Arkham Origins Blackgate HD Steam Store and Retail Key Retail
> ...


The one I got was just asylum, city and knight with a couple extra add on missions n such. T'was a good deal. Yes just like you I'm ultimately just waiting on cyberpunk 



Oreki said:


> I haven't tried a single game of batman only because I don't like superhero games lol


I wouldn't have touched these games if cyberpunk was supposed to come out at it's regularly scheduled time


----------



## Soca (Apr 9, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Who doesn't love One-Punch Man?


Hard not too. Though I've been off the manga for a minute.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I haven't tried a single game of batman only because I don't like superhero games lol


Those games are in the best games of all time.
You are biased but those are like the Nolan films GOAT.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 9, 2020)

Soca said:


> I wouldn't have touched these games if cyberpunk was supposed to come out at it's regularly scheduled time


The game is ready they're doing extra polishing... at least this what they say lol

Though you have tried Devil May Cry 5? 
The game is every bit of good that trailer shows to be or even better


----------



## Oreki (Apr 9, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Those games are in the best games of all time.
> You are biased but those are like the Nolan films GOAT.


I may try one of these if they're really that good though never really found myself liking superhero games much lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I may try one of these if they're really that good though never really found myself liking superhero games much lol



Try this first


----------



## Oreki (Apr 9, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Try this first


Alright will start from that I guess since I overplayed DMC5 lol


----------



## Patrick (Apr 9, 2020)

Soca said:


> Hard not too. Though I've been off the manga for a minute.



Keeping up with manga in general keeps getting harder (or maybe it's just that I can't be bothered to read 10 manga every week anymore). I only keep up with OP and OPM right now.

On that topic. I dropped MHA a couple months ago. I liked it quite a bit at first but the longer it goes the more it feels like just another Shounen.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Alright will start from that I guess since I overplayed DMC5 lol


91 meta, 95% on Steam.

It is a must-play, some say Spiderman naeah fans and PS fanboys show some respect to the OG's!

As Dark Souls did but to a lower degree this spawned a mechanics system that was emulated in many games like Mad Max for example:

I like this one, 155h in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Apr 9, 2020)

Ren. said:


> 91 meta, 95% on Steam.
> 
> It is a must-play, some say Spiderman naeah fans and PS fanboys show some respect to the OG's!


I have tried few spiderman games... honestly didn't really get into any of them...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I have tried few spiderman games... honestly didn't really get into any of them...


I am talking about the newest one that is a masterpiece but also overblown because of PS fanboys.

If it will come to PC they say like with Horizon, that was ok but what you don't have are the real masterpieces like GOW 2018.

Me: bitch I have 3000 games.
I don't think you even know how to count to 3000.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 9, 2020)

The spiderman 2 videogame was so great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 9, 2020)

Patrick said:


> The spiderman 2 videogame was so great.


1 and 2 were the best for me back in the day.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 9, 2020)

Ren. said:


> 1 and 2 were the best for me back in the day.



I didn't like the boss fights much though. The hit and run stuff never resonated with me, doesn't feel intuitive and honestly it's pretty boring. Same reason I don't like Dark Souls and stuff like that.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 9, 2020)

Have anyone played harry potters game on pc while being young ?


----------



## Ren. (Apr 9, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Have anyone played harry potters game on pc while being young ?


Of course, I had!


----------



## Gledania (Apr 9, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Of course, I had!



The quiditch one back in 2008

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamina. (Apr 9, 2020)

harry potter is for low lifes and redditers


----------



## Ren. (Apr 9, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> harry potter is for low lifes and redditers


Tell that to my face in 02-05 Zehaha.


----------



## Kamina. (Apr 9, 2020)

@Ren.


From the mind of Jk Rowling


----------



## Ren. (Apr 9, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> @Ren.
> 
> 
> From the mind of Jk Rowling


Let me blunt not the best games ever, average books, good films but I was a kid 

And I played the first 3 at most, was poor and had to pirate them.

Also pro-tip, 16-century Europeans were taking a bath once a year vs Japan that was taking 2 a day from millennia ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 9, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Any One-Punch Man fans here?


Here.


DeVision said:


> Hey, I don't want your title. Keep it. XD


It's not mine though. 


Dev


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 9, 2020)

I need to start playing FF games again. The new ones look neat.

And the FF7 Remake would probably be worth playing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> If you play in PS4 you should definitely try God Of War latest installment... you're gonna love it the game is top quality in every aspect


Red dead redemption 2 is the best game of 2019 I'm telling you! I never played something like this..you can choose to go in cinematic mode while you were playing and this time even first person, not to mention the graphics

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


Translation: Bitch you are wasting my time.
Who told you I want a girl like you, for what you have said would even register?

I can get anyone I want, don't like me, good next!


This is how you set your point!


----------



## Ren. (Apr 9, 2020)

Redline said:


> Red dead redemption 2 is the best game of 2019 I'm telling you! I never played something like this..you can choose to go in cinematic mode while you were playing and this time even first person, not to mention the graphics



You mean Ansel on PC


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 9, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Translation: Bitch you are wasting my time.
> Who told you I want a girl like you, for what you have said would even mean that I care?
> 
> I can get anyone I want, don't like me, good next!
> ...



Dignity above all


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 9, 2020)

I need to buy a PS4 for the new FF games 

Does FF XIII work on PS4?


----------



## Ren. (Apr 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I need to buy a PS4 for the new FF games
> 
> Does FF XIII work on PS4?


I have a better solution, get a PC


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 9, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I have a better solution, get a PC



I have a PC but not sure it has the specs for playing the games although I bought it last year 

Need to check


----------



## Redline (Apr 9, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Translation: Bitch you are wasting my time.
> Who told you I want a girl like you, for what you have said would even register?
> 
> I can get anyone I want, don't like me, good next!
> ...


Well said I did had several chaces to bang beautiful girls..but some they were so dumb that I asked them if they hit their heads when they were little and they still laught at my word like it was a nice joke, just to prove my point, byeeee.. XD


----------



## Ren. (Apr 9, 2020)

Redline said:


> Well said I did had several chaces to bang beautiful girls..but some they were so dumb that I asked them if they hit their heads when they were little and they still laught at my word like it was a nice joke, just to prove my point, byeeee.. XD


Wait I never said not to have sex, just don't sell yourself short.

Me: you are beautiful, I am not Decaprio but Decaprio will not have sex with you.

She: only if you were more handsome.
Me: What is your point?
She: Well you are not my type.
Me: And, did you believe that you were my type only because you are hot?
She: I don't understand!
Me: Good  let's change the subject then hmmm


----------



## Redline (Apr 9, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Wait I never said not to have sex, just don't sell yourself short.
> 
> Me: you are beautiful, I am not Decaprio but Decaprio will not have sex with you.
> 
> ...


NAA..I just can't get along with stupid girl no matter how beautiful they are..also becouse there are beautiful girls that are also clever so..no need to waste my time just for sex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 9, 2020)

Redline said:


> NAA..I just can't get along with stupid girl no matter how beautiful they are..also becouse there are beautiful girls that are also clever so..no need to waste my time just for sex


If they are clever then that is a bonus for mois Zehaha.

Maybe I will be outsmarted and I might learn something!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 9, 2020)

@Oreki 

This is just funny:


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 9, 2020)

Spoiler days are so boring


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Spoiler days are so boring


----------



## Gledania (Apr 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Spoiler days are so boring



Yep.

It doesn't change the fact that Ryuuma is > Mihawk


----------



## Irene (Apr 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Spoiler days are so boring


Me every Thursday


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Spoiler days are so boring


Do you not read spoilers?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 9, 2020)

Nana said:


> Me every Thursday


Same.





Kinjin said:


> Do you not read spoilers?


Sometimes yes, sometimes no.

But everything is dead except the spoilers thread and usually there isn't a lot of info.


----------



## Irene (Apr 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ppl spend the whole day discussing about it and most of the time they aren't even that informative  :/


----------



## Gledania (Apr 9, 2020)

@Nana you like carrot ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 9, 2020)

Nana said:


> Ppl spend the whole day discussing about it and most of the time they aren't even that informative  :/


Yup. I remember once there was like 80 pages just based on the title of the chapter lmao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 9, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Nana you like carrot ?


Nope 
She is boring and bring nothing to the story one if the most overrated and uninteresting characters


----------



## Irene (Apr 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Yup. I remember once there was like 80 pages just based on the title of the chapter lmao.


And most of the time is just ppl repeating stuff and discussing the 2 or 3 panels over and over 

I could understand if it was chapter discussion but they are spoilers


----------



## Gledania (Apr 9, 2020)

Nana said:


> Nope
> She is boring and bring nothing to the story one if the most overrated and uninteresting characters


I don't like her either.
Still better than kidd


----------



## Irene (Apr 9, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I don't like her either.
> Still better than kidd


Whatever makes you sleep at night


----------



## Gledania (Apr 9, 2020)

Nana said:


> Whatever makes you sleep at night


----------



## Irene (Apr 9, 2020)

Gledinos said:


>


@


----------



## Gledania (Apr 9, 2020)

Nana said:


> @


----------



## Irene (Apr 9, 2020)

Gledinos said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 9, 2020)

Nana said:


> And most of the time is just ppl repeating stuff and discussing the 2 or 3 panels over and over
> 
> I could understand if it was chapter discussion but they are spoilers


It usually boils down to trolling, baiting, or Z vs S lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It usually boils down to trolling, baiting, or Z vs S lmao


Oh dear the Z vs S and the sudden power discussing


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 9, 2020)

Nana said:


> Oh dear the Z vs S and the sudden power discussing


I can't say I don't enjoy it from time to time, but even then it gets boring lmao.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 9, 2020)

Time to stan the Admirals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 9, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Hot furry avatar.



I'm a simple man. I see boobs. I like.



Light D Lamperouge said:


> Here.
> 
> It's not mine though.
> 
> ...



Damn. You're getting worse with each day. We need to stop corona. Otherwise it will completley destroy you.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 9, 2020)

@Mariko anything new?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn. You're getting worse with each day. We need to stop corona. Otherwise it will completley destroy you.








DeVision said:


> I'm a simple man. I see boobs. I like.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 9, 2020)

This quarantine is killing me 

I miss la vida loca


----------



## Oreki (Apr 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 9, 2020)

How about a usertitle bet? @Nana

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (Apr 9, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> How about a usertitle bet? @Nana


Hm I just changed mine but ok  let's see what u have 

Roll first plz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 9, 2020)

Here it comes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Apr 9, 2020)

Now I need ideas


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Apr 9, 2020)

Kinjin said:


>


Was just listening to Red Velvet 
Always bringing me good luck


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 9, 2020)

Nana said:


> Now I need ideas


Take your time. We have all the time in the world


----------



## Mariko (Apr 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Mariko anything new?



Hard this morning, better tonight. I take like 10 vitamin C pills lol.

Also some garlic essential oil (I'm contained so it's fine I guess ).

It's just day #2 though.

I must do everything to avoid any complications, generally around day #8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Hard this morning, better tonight. I take like 10 vitamin C pills lol.
> 
> Also some garlic essential oil (I'm contained so it's fine I guess ).
> 
> ...



Fever?
Do you have new syphtomes?


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Apr 9, 2020)

I just watched a comparison between Germany and USA. Oh man did Trump fuck up..


----------



## Mariko (Apr 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Fever?
> Do you have new syphtomes?



Fever most likely (I don't have the stuff and didn't have the strenght to go buy one).

I'd say like ~38

I also cough. 

No respiratory problems yets though. 

I could do a little workout this afternoon (mainly squats). 

Thanks for caring.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Fever most likely (I don't have the stuff and didn't have the strenght to go buy one).
> 
> I'd say like ~38
> 
> ...



Be carful. It's nothing to play with.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 9, 2020)

Post your favourite OG themes.

I'll start:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Fever most likely (I don't have the stuff and didn't have the strenght to go buy one).
> 
> I'd say like ~38
> 
> ...


Did u get tested Marie ?
I hope u get well soon  take care


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Apr 9, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Post your favourite OG themes.
> 
> I'll start:




In german, baby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 9, 2020)

Nana said:


> Did u get tested Marie ?
> I hope u get well soon  take care



No.

Only hospitalized ppl are tested. And our "PCR" tests give shitty results (like around 40% false negative results).

Here we must stay contained at home until we can't breath, then we can call the emergencies services.

Lol.

Whereas there are some treatments available, like the duo hydroxychloroquine + azythromicine, which kill the virus in 4/5 days. 

But the gov doesn't allow it for some "reasons". 

The same way the gov hasn't delivered any masks nor anything. 

I repeat it slowly:

the only treatment available and that works pretty well, used in China, Japan, Korea, Spain, Italia now (iirc), and many where else, is forbidden here in France.

Who discovered it?

A french reseacher, not a random one, but the most world famous one. Pr. Raoult.

His treatment showed top tier results on early infected ppl. But our gov decided to forbid it here.

I could explain why, but it would be too long.

To be short: money, and big pharma. The Raoult treatment won't bring any money (10$ per person) while some biologists are working on new treatments which would cost between 10 to 40k per person.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Apr 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> No.
> 
> Only hospitalized ppl are tested. And our "PCR" tests give shitty results (like around 40% false negative results).
> 
> ...


Damn that's sad to hear 

Take care dear hope your sickness would go away


----------



## Flower (Apr 9, 2020)

This Corona stuff is so depressing. And annoying that it feels like nobody treats the situation how it should be treated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Apr 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> In german, baby.


----------



## Blade (Apr 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Hard this morning, better tonight. I take like 10 vitamin C pills lol.








pictured: mariko after taking a whole vitamin c pills package


----------



## Gledania (Apr 9, 2020)

Blade said:


> pictured: mariko after taking a whole vitamin c pills package


where are the corona emotes blade kun?


----------



## Blade (Apr 9, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> where are the corona emotes blade kun?









































































*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 9, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Apr 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


This remind of this;


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> This remind of this;


----------



## Oreki (Apr 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


You have watched this show?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> You have watched this show?



I haven't 

What's the name of the show?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Oreki (Apr 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I haven't
> 
> What's the name of the show?


Hyouka... you should try it's a good slice of life, mystery and school anime. Also, Oreki is the name of the protagonist of this show lol


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 9, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Hyouka... you should try it's a good slice of life, mystery and school anime. Also, Oreki is the name of the protagonist of this show lol



So your name comes from the MC of that show.

It seems interesting and has a very good score.

I'm gonna give it a try.

Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> So your name comes from the MC of that show.
> 
> It seems interesting and has a very good score.
> 
> ...


Watch BSD first.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Watch BSD first.




I didn't forget bro



I'll finish these top 10 H animes first then I'll watch BSD and after that Hyouka


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I didn't forget bro
> 
> 
> 
> I'll finish these top 10 H animes first then I'll watch BSD and after that Hyouka


You better do it like that.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> You better do it like that.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I just watched a comparison between Germany and USA. Oh man did Trump fuck up..


Fake news.


----------



## Redline (Apr 9, 2020)

Don't you guys feel stupid doing jokes about something that have lots of people of all the ages from all over the world dying?
Maybe it's about time you grow up a bit


----------



## Redline (Apr 9, 2020)

Flower said:


> This Corona stuff is so depressing. And annoying that it feels like nobody treats the situation how it should be treated.


Indeed flower indeed..maybe they should see someone close to them during before taking it seriously...not every is a joke in life and so not everything can be joke on it...those people are just dumb or rather let's say immature teens if they are young if not it's even worst


----------



## MO (Apr 9, 2020)

@Soca I need you to give me some old school dancehall hits from the 90s.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 10, 2020)

Confused whether this was a positive or negative gif. 



MO said:


> @Soca I need you to give me some old school dancehall hits from the 90s.



Cotton eye Joe.


----------



## blueice12 (Apr 10, 2020)

My Reaction When This Is All Over

Finally Chilled as Hell


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 10, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Confused whether this was a positive or negative gif.
> 
> 
> 
> Cotton eye Joe.


Sugma Deez.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 10, 2020)

We need a Doffy club here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 10, 2020)

Vanilla shait! Lmaooo the worst Eva! Lol
If you like Eminem you can't like this guy blade, or better if like real hip hop like you do . XD


----------



## Redline (Apr 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> We need a Doffy club here


Open up a tread ..I will be the counter part or the hater if you're prefer to call.me like that, you always need at least one to spark up the tread lol, count on me! Xd


----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja @Flame  come here 

we all roll the winner decide the other two avys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 10, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Alibaba Saluja @Flame  come here
> 
> we all roll the winner decide the other two avys



What about Kin and Gled?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)

@Flame


----------



## Redline (Apr 10, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Alibaba Saluja @Flame  come here
> 
> we all roll the winner decide the other two avys



I will play..are you up for the challenge? 
Or you are all just talk?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What about Kin and Gled?


what about them  ?


----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

Redline said:


> I will play..are you up for the challenge? Lol


no monster avys sorry ..


----------



## Redline (Apr 10, 2020)

Nana said:


> no monster avys sorry ..


I won't use my monster avy nana, just some ugly one piece ones


----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

Redline said:


> I won't use my monster avy nana, just some ugly one piece ones


nope  

omg no ugly avys too


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)

Rock-scissors-paper game


----------



## Redline (Apr 10, 2020)

Nana said:


> nope
> 
> omg no ugly avys too


Why not? XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)

Redline said:


> Why?



Finesse, glamorous, refined avys only.


----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

Redline said:


> Why not? XD


cuz I don't care about bets if they gonna ruin my reputation lol



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Rock-scissors-paper game


seems like Flame don't want to 

let's go with this 
the winner deiced the avy for loser

u see I still got 2 days if I lost I will wear it after this, deal ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2020)

im here, just waiting till you start


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)

Nana said:


> seems like Flame don't want to
> 
> let's go with this
> the winner deiced the avy for loser
> ...



We have a deal. Let's roll.

Ladies first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Finesse, glamorous, refined avys only.


Then you don't really know what betting means sorry , have fun


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm taking a walk and already 5-6 people asked for money


----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

Flame said:


> im here, just waiting till you start


u wanna be ? if u don't join then u don't get to decide anything hun


----------



## Redline (Apr 10, 2020)

Nana said:


> cuz I don't care about bets if they gonna ruin my reputation lol


I see...
So that's all that comes down too eh?
Fair enough ...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 10, 2020)

1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 10, 2020)

I win. You all gotta wear avys I choose now.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I win. You all gotta wear avys I choose now.


Carrot.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Carrot.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja @Flame 

ok since we 3 playing we throw 100d 3 times the one with highest sum win 

and flame u don't get to change your avy till this end first


----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

ok  lemme start


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2020)

Nana said:


> and flame u don't get to change your avy till this end first


shit my plan has been exposed  

we haven't even started yet and you already declare me the loser...


----------



## Redline (Apr 10, 2020)

Looking forward to see my boy Zoro the grandmaster slicing Kaido in half


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

oh fuck ofc with my shitty throw I couldn't win


----------



## Blade (Apr 10, 2020)

redline

you aren't a zoro fan

stop hiding under that fake disguise, sanji fanboy


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)

@Nana I'll give you the rights to decide @Flame Avy. Kpop preferably

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)

As for your avy I have an idea


----------



## Redline (Apr 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> redline
> 
> you aren't a zoro fan
> 
> stop hiding under that fake disguise, sanji fanboy


That ain't true..I always rules for the grandmaster deep in my heart..
Kaido better watch out becouse Zoro is caming to claim his head


----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

Oh wait nvm  can't read for shit


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 10, 2020)

1


----------



## Blade (Apr 10, 2020)

@Flame @Mob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 10, 2020)

Make OL hot and badass again 


Everyone put on a Zoro or Mihawk avy


----------



## Redline (Apr 10, 2020)

Shishi sonson!


----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja i will see if i can make him another one or maybe extend this avy for 3 days


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2020)

Nana said:


> Oh wait nvm  can't read for shit


i noticed that but decided to not say anything. i deserve to choose mine 



Blade said:


> @Flame @Mob


the goat chads of all anime  

imagine goku and goku/vegeta and vegeta fusion in heroes. wonder what that will be like


----------



## Redline (Apr 10, 2020)

The grandmaster Shimotzuki Rononao gotta be the wano MVP for sure


----------



## Blade (Apr 10, 2020)

Flame said:


> i noticed that but decided to not say anything. i deserve to choose mine
> 
> 
> the goat chads of all anime
> ...




xeno goku and xeno vegeta shall nerf their power level for those pg era nerds? 

prob not  

neegas weren't afraid of beerus and they were giving orders to the rest of the GoD cast, like it was nothing


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)

Nana said:


> Oh wait nvm  can't read for shit





It will be a good avy



Nothing out of the ordinary though.



Nana said:


> @Alibaba Saluja i will see if i can make him another one or maybe extend this avy for 3 days



I'm already seeing @Flame  screaming in agony


----------



## Redline (Apr 10, 2020)

Flame said:


> i noticed that but decided to not say anything. i deserve to choose mine
> 
> 
> the goat chads of all anime
> ...


Goku and vegeta ain't shit in comparison to the grandmaster, they would both get slice in half in no time


----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It will be a good avy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer girls avy plz


----------



## Blade (Apr 10, 2020)

@Flame


check ssj4 xeno gogeta









and ssj4 xeno vegito

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> xeno goku and xeno vegeta shall nerf their power level for those pg era nerds?
> 
> prob not
> 
> neegas weren't afraid of beerus and they were giving orders to the rest of the GoD cast, like it was nothing


i swear it's so disappointing seeing what Goku could've been but instead we got the dumb one smh

xeno cast are the best thing in heroes 



Alibaba Saluja said:


> It will be a good avy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


smh


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 10, 2020)

Redline said:


> Goku and vegeta ain't shit in comparison to the grandmaster, they would both get slice in half in no time



you should troll more often


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2020)

also look at those clothes like DAMN 


@Blade


----------



## Blade (Apr 10, 2020)

Redline said:


> Goku and vegeta ain't shit in comparison to the grandmaster, they would both get slice in half in no time




neega

i will powerbomb the entire sanji stan shrine you have in your room, on you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Apr 10, 2020)

Flame said:


> also look at those clothes like DAMN
> 
> 
> @Blade





the xeno crew is literally the most popular crew in dbh, and the nippon fans like them even more than the canon versions

not to mention

they consider ssj4 = the true final ssj form

a reason, why ssj4 is so strong in dbh


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)

Nana said:


> I prefer girls avy plz



It will be a girl avy


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> the xeno crew is literally the most popular crew in dbh, and the nippon fans like them even more than the canon versions
> 
> not to mention
> 
> ...


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)

Just need to decide Moe or Badass avy


----------



## Blade (Apr 10, 2020)

Flame said:


>


----------



## Blade (Apr 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Just need to decide *Moe *or Badass avy




> we talk about badass characters

this neega asks this


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2020)

Blade said:


>


Goku never kissing his wife gotta be the dumbest shit to ever come out his mouth


----------



## Blade (Apr 10, 2020)

Flame said:


> Goku never kissing his wife gotta be the dumbest shit to ever come out his mouth




for me

the original db trilogy is this


db -----> dbz ------> dbgt (despite it's bad flaws and all, it follows the z style, FAR more than lol dbs)

dbs has only very limited cool chars and fights

not to mention, dumb pg era


----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It will be a girl avy


----------



## Redline (Apr 10, 2020)

Flame said:


>


Chad Zoro owns them big time!


----------



## Redline (Apr 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It will be a girl avy


That's Trump motto!


Blade said:


> > we talk about badass characters


Then the only name that should came to your mind first of all is....
Rorona Zoro
Vegeta is a pussy in comparison


----------



## shaantu (Apr 10, 2020)

nice thread title

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 10, 2020)

Good message to well-known haters and trolls:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2020)

shaantu said:


> nice thread title


you weren't the one who changed it?


----------



## Redline (Apr 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Good message to well-known haters and trolls:


@Shiba D. Inu  TD has a message for you
Only true Zoro fans can speak the truth about the grandmaster!


----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

Flame said:


> you weren't the one who changed it?


It was me 

You are welcome


----------



## Venom (Apr 10, 2020)

Who gets to name these threads and why is it not about Zoro


----------



## Redline (Apr 10, 2020)

Venom said:


> Who gets to name these threads and why is it not about Zoro


Yeah..that's a good point! Someone gotta do something about this disrespect on my boy


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 10, 2020)

Venom said:


> Who gets to name these threads and why is it not about Zoro



Because certain members would end up looking like this when reading the thread title:


----------



## Venom (Apr 10, 2020)

Back in my days these threads were named near exclusively about JoJo or Zoro lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Because certain members would end up looking like this when reading the thread title:


That's  @Ren.  rent free
No worries TD we got Rorona to praise no matter what.. haters gonna have to cope with it


----------



## Lurko (Apr 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 10, 2020)

Redline said:


> That's  @Ren.  rent free
> No worries TD we got Rorona to praise no matter what.. haters gonna have to cope with it



You think Ren looks like that? Well you said it not me!


----------



## Redline (Apr 10, 2020)

Venom said:


> Back in my days these threads were named near exclusively about JoJo or Zoro lmao


Those were the good old days when the real deal was accepted as a mere fact


----------



## Redline (Apr 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> You think Ren looks like that? Well you said it not me!


I dunno i just remembered you once post the same pic saying.. Ren at this moment.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 10, 2020)

Redline said:


> I dunno i just remembered you once post the same pic saying.. Ren at this moment.



Can apply to all the salty members


----------



## Gledania (Apr 10, 2020)

@Mariko Are you okay now ? 

C'est passé le mal de tête ?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 10, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Mariko Are you okay now ?
> 
> C'est passé le mal de tête ?



Worst today tbh.

But still "fine".

No respiratory sympoms so far.

(Fingers crossed)

Day #3 though.

Generally things go wrong after a week. 

So....

Anyway, as long as I post daily it means I'm rather fine.

Thanks you for caring fams

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Worst today tbh.
> 
> But still "fine".
> 
> ...


Take care. Keep us updated regularly.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Take care. Keep us updated regularly.



Yes!

Ofc!

Tanks again fams!


----------



## Gledania (Apr 10, 2020)

@shaantu Vivi is mine.


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2020)

@girafarig what are your thoughts on glen wearing a kpop avy?


----------



## Gledania (Apr 10, 2020)

Flame said:


> @girafarig what are your thoughts on glen wearing a kpop avy?



1) Why do you ask her
2 ) Mine is better than yours
3) Who's glen ?
4 ) This is for you


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> This is for you


@Nana @Skylar here's your new gurl fan


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 10, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> 1) Why do you ask her
> 2 ) Mine is better than yours
> 3) Who's glen ?
> 4 ) This is for you


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> 1) Why do you ask her
> 2 ) Mine is better than yours
> 3) Who's glen ?
> 4 ) This is for you


1) its obvious why im asking her. you know and i know why
2) 

3) glen

4)


----------



## Gledania (Apr 10, 2020)

Flame said:


> 1) its obvious why im asking her. you know and i know why
> 2)
> 
> 3) glen
> ...



1) Her opinion on the matter isn't more valuable for me than any other user here. I don't ask people opinion before putting x or y ava nor I care.

2) Still better than yours.

3) Flem , should call you this way now.

4) Only Kpop song I ever liked so far  (and Gangnam style , good old days )


----------



## Redline (Apr 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Can apply to all the salty members


Yep..but I am not salty for anything, are you? XD
What about this one Gled?

Lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 10, 2020)

Flame said:


> @girafarig what are your thoughts on glen wearing a kpop avy?



i think it's a success. the aim was obviously to attract your attention and by the looks of it, that's exactly what he accomplished.


----------



## Silver (Apr 10, 2020)

so much tension, just kiss already


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 10, 2020)

Silver


----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> 1) Why do you ask her
> 2 ) Mine is better than yours
> 3) Who's glen ?
> 4 ) This is for you


nope
Irene Bae >>>>>>> girl in your ava 

anyway Twinkle is a bop


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> 1) Her opinion on the matter isn't more valuable for me than any other user here. I don't ask people opinion before putting x or y ava nor I care.
> 
> 2) Still better than yours.
> 
> ...


1) i didnt ask her for you, i asked her for me 

2) nah 

3) 

4) lies 



Silver said:


> so much tension, just kiss already




also why tf am i the lady its obvious im way more manly


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)

Love is a delicate flower that blossoms when two people put their heart and soul into the world they construct together

Much like Gledinos and Flame


----------



## Silver (Apr 10, 2020)

Flame said:


> also why tf am i the lady its obvious im way more manly



Cause gled is always chasing you


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2020)

Silver said:


> Cause gled is always chasing you


true i am pretty hot as well


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)

@Soca 

Give me your bank account, take my money and add this emote 



Note: She´s Korean


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> >Give me your bank account,
> >take my money and add this emote


what kinda scum play you're running here


----------



## Gledania (Apr 10, 2020)

@Silver put some korean dancing ava  follow us.


----------



## Silver (Apr 10, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Silver put some korean dancing ava  follow us.


Lets make it a bet roll 100 side dice 5x highest total wins

If I win change your sig to that gif  

are you in?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)

Flame said:


> what kinda scum play you're running here



It´s for you and Gled  



That love


----------



## Gledania (Apr 10, 2020)

Silver said:


> If I win change your sig to that gif


What gif ???


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It´s for you and Gled
> 
> 
> 
> That love


have you found a funny avy for nana yet?


----------



## Silver (Apr 10, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> What gif ???



2 days


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2020)

Silver said:


> 2 days


isn't that something i need to agree to?


----------



## Gledania (Apr 10, 2020)

Silver said:


> 2 days



..... Jesus fucking christ .... 

Nah man this is something I can't do


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)

Flame said:


> have you found a funny avy for nana yet?



Already gave her an avy 

She   it


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> ..... Jesus fucking christ ....
> 
> Nah man this is something I can't do


too much for gled? THE gled? One Bet Man? 

@Silver i give you my permission


----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

@Silver  lemme make u kpop avy


----------



## Silver (Apr 10, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> ..... Jesus fucking christ ....
> 
> Nah man this is something I can't do


Fine that's too harsh, you can think of something then


Nana said:


> @Silver  lemme make u kpop avy


only if gled wins


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 10, 2020)

Flame said:


> true i am pretty hot as well



too bad you're also insecure, have no personality and feel the constant need to point at gay gled (=the wet water), lest someone realizes that _you_ don't write your daily yaoi fics/fake homoerotic convos with him because you're 'indifferent' and 'straight'.

also lol @ you asking for my opinion on anything. imagine not understanding how demeaning it is to ask someone that can't stand you


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Already gave her an avy
> 
> She   it


share it with us all. i want to see if it really is bad enough


----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

Flame said:


> share it with us all. i want to see if it really is bad enough


u will see it tomorrow


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2020)

girafarig said:


> too bad you're also insecure, have no personality and feel the constant need to point at gay gled (=the wet water), lest someone realizes that _you_ don't write your daily yaoi fics/fake homoerotic convos with him because you're 'indifferent' and 'straight'.
> 
> also lol @ you asking for my opinion on anything. *imagine not understanding how demeaning it is to ask someone that can't stand you*


?

ngl wasn't even aware of that


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 10, 2020)

imagine not being able to read


----------



## Gledania (Apr 10, 2020)

Silver said:


> 2 days



I take the bet madafaka  I feel I gonna regret it.

If you lose @Nana will chose a Kpop ava and you will hold it for 2 days


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)

Flame said:


> share it with us all. i want to see if it really is bad enough



It´s confidential. Top secret 

I´m curious about your avy though. How will it be?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Apr 10, 2020)

Stop the ava bets. XD


----------



## Silver (Apr 10, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I take the bet madafaka  I feel I gonna regret it.
> 
> If you lose @Nana will chose a Kpop ava and you will hold it for 2 days



You made a big mistake, roll in your next post

Rolling here


----------



## Gledania (Apr 10, 2020)

girafarig said:


> too bad you're also insecure, have no personality and feel the constant need to point at gay gled (=the wet water), lest someone realizes that _you_ don't write your daily yaoi fics/fake homoerotic convos with him because you're 'indifferent' and 'straight'.
> 
> also lol @ you asking for my opinion on anything. imagine not understanding how demeaning it is to ask someone that can't stand you



Seriously don't understand why you dislike Flame ...


----------



## Gledania (Apr 10, 2020)

Silver said:


> You made a big mistake, roll in your next post
> 
> Rolling here


GO ON


----------



## Silver (Apr 10, 2020)

@Gledinos 

I'm actually wheezing


----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Stop the ava bets. XD


nope 

I want this place to have pretty avys


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2020)

girafarig said:


> imagine not being able to read


lmao then why not put me on ignore and end it then?  



Alibaba Saluja said:


> It´s confidential. Top secret
> 
> I´m curious about your avy though. How will it be?


i think she extended my current one's duration to another 3 days


----------



## Gledania (Apr 10, 2020)

Silver said:


> @Gledinos
> 
> I'm actually wheezing


I don't know how to put it on my sig tho ... can help ?


----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

Flame said:


> lmao then why not put me on ignore and end it then?
> 
> 
> i think she extended my current one's duration to another 3 days


I am giving u something new  

I know u hate avys that last long


----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

@Silver  forget about dinos
let's make a bet if u lose u wear kpop ava


----------



## Silver (Apr 10, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I'm fucked ....



Its okay you can do just 1 day


----------



## Silver (Apr 10, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Silver  forget about dinos
> let's make a bet if u lose u wear kpop ava



 lets go what do I get

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

Silver said:


> lets go what do I get


idk up to u


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)

Flame said:


> i think she extended my current one's duration to another 3 days





@Nana is an expert.

It´s like incurring in debt and then making sacrifices to pay it


----------



## Redline (Apr 10, 2020)

Done glen how do I look now? XD
I am just worried someone will want to take me from behind now ! Lmaooo


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 10, 2020)

43


----------



## Gledania (Apr 10, 2020)

Silver said:


> Its okay you can do just 1 day


Just help me to put it on my sig


----------



## Silver (Apr 10, 2020)

Nana said:


> idk up to u



Since I know you love him, place I LOVE LUFFY bold in your sig for 2 days


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> 43


Yup. Just like I suspected. I wouldn't get a 43 at all.


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2020)

i bet silver has been planning this day ever since bets were introduced to nf


----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

Silver said:


> Since I know you love him, place I LOVE LUFFY bold in your sig for 2 days


pf that's easy  I will just turn off sigs and pretend it don't exist


----------



## Gledania (Apr 10, 2020)

Redline said:


> Done glen how do I look now? XD
> I am just worried someone will want to take me from behind now ! Lmaooo



The one I send you was better. (cause it's moving)


----------



## Redline (Apr 10, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> The one I send you was better. (cause it's moving)


Well I found some other that I liked better but they didn't work lol so  I had to go with the doggy style that never disappoints .. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 10, 2020)

69


----------



## Gledania (Apr 10, 2020)

Redline said:


> Well I found some other that I liked better but they didn't work lol so  I had to go with the doggy style that never disappoints .. XD


Thx mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> 69


The perfect number...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> 69


I am 2 for 2. Some would say I am on a _*roll.*_


----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

ok roll first @Silver


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I am 2 for 2. Some would say I am on a _*roll.*_


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)

So much   here


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 10, 2020)

Wanna see me go 3 for 3?? 


73


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Wanna see me go 3 for 3??
> 
> 
> 73


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2020)

know what guys

im gonna go ahead and call it a night. time to go on a long hiatus away from this place

at least until everything's over

see you. hopefully not soon


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)

Flame said:


> know what guys
> 
> im gonna go ahead and call it a night. time to go on a long hiatus away from this place
> 
> ...



From @Gledinos with love


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> From @Gledinos with love


 




Congrats on the new rep level btw. Who pushed you there??


----------



## Silver (Apr 10, 2020)

Nana said:


> ok roll first @Silver


are we doing the same 100 dice 5x highest wins?


----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

yea


----------



## Silver (Apr 10, 2020)

Rolling here


----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

ok here I go


----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

I got some good Seulgi avy for u


----------



## Silver (Apr 10, 2020)

My last roll fked me


----------



## Gledania (Apr 10, 2020)

Nana said:


> I got some good Seulgi avy for u


Avenge me


----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Avenge me


should have let me roll from the start :Wow

stan the OL Queens


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Congrats on the new rep level btw. Who pushed you there??




Whaat? 
I didn´t even notice 

Thanks bro 

Finally a spiral 

Last person who gave me the rep to get it was @Nana


----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Whaat?
> I didn´t even notice
> 
> Thanks bro
> ...


wow that's great  congrats


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)

For all those who repped me


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)

@Soca


----------



## Gledania (Apr 10, 2020)

@Nana silver's avatar.


----------



## Irene (Apr 10, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Nana silver's avatar.


I am making it don't hurry me


----------



## Soca (Apr 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Soca


nay



Gledinos said:


> @Nana silver's avatar.


ay this is my tmf avatar

why do you have it?


----------



## Soca (Apr 10, 2020)

nvm dice games


----------



## Gledania (Apr 10, 2020)

Soca said:


> nay
> 
> 
> ay this is my tmf avatar
> ...



I must put a Korean dancer for a bet, and I couldn't find one.

This arena is full of bets right now


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)

Soca said:


> nay


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)

Bank account


----------



## Oreki (Apr 10, 2020)

What have become of this place


----------



## Soca (Apr 10, 2020)

release it! 

I'm tired of batman! 



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Bank account


nay


----------



## Oreki (Apr 10, 2020)

Soca said:


> release it!
> 
> I'm tired of batman!


Play DMC5... I assure that one is way better


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 10, 2020)

Soca said:


> nay



You'll do it for free? Such a kind person


----------



## MO (Apr 11, 2020)

@Soca give me some dancehall hits.


----------



## Soca (Apr 11, 2020)

MO said:


> @Soca give me some dancehall hits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Apr 11, 2020)

My k pop avy starting to rotten... XD
I better get  back with my man Rononao asap!


----------



## Irene (Apr 11, 2020)

Today is so slow and boring


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

Almost forgot.

Since @Soca is adding the emote for free





Arigato Onii-chan♪

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Almost forgot.
> 
> Since @Soca is adding the emote for free
> 
> ...


Nice meme..too bad it's cost even less to be a prick lol


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> Nice meme..too bad it's cost even less to be a prick lol



I have a lot of those


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I have a lot of those



*cringe*



Redline said:


> Nice meme..too bad it's cost *even less *to be a prick lol



can confirm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I have a lot of those


Yeah..all pretty good and useful to follow, but unfortunately I can tell you as Italian i am born in a country where if you are kind and honest you gonna end up takiing it up in your ....
Facts..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> *cringe*
> 
> 
> 
> can confirm





Redline said:


> Yeah..all pretty good and useful to follow, but unfortunately I can tell you as Italian i am born in a country where if you are kind and honest you gonna end up takiing it up in your ....
> Facts..



I'm gonna be serious for a sec here.

Everybody's born loving and trusting (any child is like this), but because of society's limiting beliefs and our own parent's wounds and pain, it is passed down to us. So we learn about anger, mistrust, rage, hate, etc etc. And we live our whole life like that. With a false sense of identity (like countries, religion, skin colour) and a false sense of being separate from each other. Thus egoism (the disease of the ego) takes over and whatever we have inside of us, is what we give to others. If we feel hate, we give hate, if we feel peace/love we give that.

Wherever we feel attacked in our false sense of identity, the ego defends itself as much as it can to defend that identity. It happens a lot when someone criticizes our country, the company we work on etc.

But you want to live your whole life feeling bad? You should live your life happily and at its full which is not dependent on external factors.

By detaching yourself from what other people think of you, and of the circumstances that surround you you could live an happy life. Of course that doesn't mean you should give everything you have either. Give and receive in a balanced way.

After all we are here to be happy and exchange experiences, not to suffer.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> *
> After all we are here to be happy and exchange experiences, not to suffer.*



disagree.

this is _exactly_ where we come to suffer

edit:



Alibaba Saluja said:


> a false sense of being separate from each other.



i hope you don't believe in collective responsibility? 

actually never mind. you can believe in anything.



Alibaba Saluja said:


> You should live your life happily



what if murdering others makes you happy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> disagree.
> 
> this is _exactly_ where we come to suffer



As shown above it only depends on you and your inner work to release all the pain. 

I know it seems out of this world, but it can be done.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

Love yourself, be at peace with yourself, be like water that when it encounters an obstacle, it turns around and doesn't insists and lets it go, etc.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Apr 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm gonna be serious for a sec here.
> 
> Everybody's born loving and trusting (any child is like this), but because of society's limiting beliefs and our own parent's wounds and pain, it is passed down to us. So we learn about anger, mistrust, rage, hate, etc etc. And we live our whole life like that. With a false sense of identity (like countries, religion, skin colour) and a false sense of being separate from each other. Thus egoism (the disease of the ego) takes over and whatever we have inside of us, is what we give to others. If we feel hate, we give hate, if we feel peace/love we give that.
> 
> ...


Bravo well said, I didn't, that's why I left italy when I was 19 and had chance s to travel around..people saying everywhere you go it's the same thing , but it is not true, the only true thing about that sentence is that every human being have the same emotions, but rules , cultures and what of living have some big differences from some places to another, I don't think I am a bad person, I have my limits off course my o do have several good friends for life and a nice family that loves me, so that's pretty much what matters to me at the moment , I wish I could do something more for the people who's gonna came after me and only God knows if I will ever be able to do that for real instead of just living a life trying to survive or satisfy my desires alone


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> what if murdering others makes you happy?



That comes from a false sense of identity. Since we're all connected, hurting others is like hurting yourself. That "happiness" comes from the ego and not from your soul. It comes from your pain and not from a sense of wholeness and peace/love.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> *false sense of being separate from each other.*





Alibaba Saluja said:


> As shown above it *only depends on you and your inner work* to release all the pain.
> 
> I know it seems out of this world, but it can be done.





so which one is it?

read all the upanishads, the dhammapada, the vedas and then come back with what i guess is supposed to pass for enlightening others via one-liner picture-memes



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Love yourself, be at peace with yourself, be like water that when it encounters an obstacle, it turns around and doesn't insists and lets it go, etc.



water is so easily polluted...


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> so which one is it?



Only by inner work you release everything that makes you suffer (limiting beliefs etc) and once you love yourself and are at peace with yourself (you've filled your glass with it) will you feel connected and love everything around you. We give what we have.


----------



## Redline (Apr 11, 2020)

When I was born the doctor said to my mother he never saw a newborn so angry lol
But later on I discover  why..
My mother got pregnant first time she has sex with a guy that left her right away, my grandparents were ashemed of her and didn't want her not even to eat with them at the same table, so she spent all her pregnancy alone in her room full of anger and resentment, I guess she pass all that to me too while I was inside her and that's why I was born angry  lol, I met my real father once when I was 22 but he rejects me again, anyway life goes on but  I don't consider myself unlucky, ever if I was born as a mistake, I still feel blessed to had a chance to live my life and love who deserve to be


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> Bravo well said, I didn't, that's why I left italy when I was 19 and had chance s to travel around..people saying everywhere you go it's the same thing , but it is not true, the only true thing about that sentence is that every human being have the same emotions, but rules , cultures and what of living have some big differences from some places to another, I don't think I am a bad person, I have my limits off course my o do have several good friends for life and a nice family that loves me, so that's pretty much what matters to me at the moment , I wish I could do something more for the people who's gonna came after me and only God knows if I will ever be able to do that for real instead of just living a life trying to survive or satisfy my desires alone



Self awareness is great 

Helping people is one of the most fulfilling things we can do.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> When I was born the doctor said to my mother he never saw a newborn so angry lol
> But later on I discover  why..
> My mother got pregnant first time she has sex with a guy that left her right away, my grandparents were ashemed of her and didn't want her not even to have eat with themat the same table, do she spent all her pregnancy alone in her room full of anger and resentment, I guess she pasd all that to me too while I was inside her and that's why I was born angry  lol, I met my real father once when I was 22 but he rejects me again, anyway life goes on but  I don't consider myself unlucky, ever if I was born as a mistake, I still feel blessed to had a chance to live my life and love who deserve to be



The mother feelings transfer to the unborn child. Some say we're connected to our mother until the first cycle of our lives is over (7 years).

I'm sorry to hear that. Detachment and acceptance is the way to go and if you're doing it, you're doing it right.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> I* wish I could do something more for the people who's gonna came after me *and only God knows if I will ever be able to do that for real instead of just living a life trying to survive or satisfy my desires alone



that's actually something worth discussing. i would think it's pretty tough, though, since it's hard to know what society will be like in 20-30-40 years...i guess trying not to fuck up other people's lives and the environment would be a start. but then again, when people do ruin other people's lives, they are often not even aware of the fact that that's what they are doing.

know someone who's fucked up? well, did you tell them they fucked up? no? why? you did? were they willing to listen? maybe one should strive to be their 'brother's keeper' - or maybe they should just concentrate on their own self-development and freeing their mind and soul from poison?



> When I was born the doctor said to my mother he never saw a newborn so angry lol
> But later on I discover why..
> My mother got pregnant first time she has sex with a guy that left her right away, my grandparents were ashemed of her and didn't want her not even to have eat with themat the same table, do she spent all her pregnancy alone in her room full of anger and resentment, I guess she pasd all that to me too while I was inside her and that's why I was born angry lol, I met my real father once when I was 22 but he rejects me again, anyway life goes on but I don't consider myself unlucky, ever if I was born as a mistake, I still feel blessed to had a chance to live my life and love who deserve to be



that's a sad story. thanks for sharing. not everyone would've



> to live my life and love *who deserve to be*



but alibaba just said you don't get to choose. love everything and everyone you will! even khmer rouge, censorship, the grandmaster and traitors


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> read all the upanishads, the dhammapada, the vedas and then come back with what i guess is supposed to pass for enlightening others via one-liner picture-memes





I'm kinda lazy but I've read some things. It's pretty simple once we take a step back, study and connect the dots. And of course believing in an higher existence and the purpose of everything.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> *I'm kinda lazy *but I've read some things. It's pretty simple once we take a step back, study and connect the dots. And of course believing in an higher existence and the purpose of everything.



so what makes you think you're fit to lecture others on matters you haven't truly studied but deem 'simple' because... well because?

tsk-tsk


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> but alibaba just said you don't get to choose. love everything and everyone you will! even khmer rouge, the grandmaster and traitors





The way you treat others tells about yourself. The way others treat you, tells about themselves.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> so what makes you think you're fit to lecture others on matters you haven't truly studied but deem 'simple' because... well because?
> 
> tsk-tsk



It's not lecturing, it's a point of view


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The way you treat others tells about yourself. The way others treat you, tells about themselves.



true but that's not what i was talking about. i was talking about  getting to choose (or not) emotions - not actions, which 'treatment' of any kind comes down to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's not lecturing, it's a point of view



ok.


----------



## Redline (Apr 11, 2020)

Also when I was 9 or something..I had a sudden rage episode against one of my fellow class mates only becouse he  hurt my finger between some tables, and they had to stop me in 3 or 4 people I don't remember well thou, all I know is their told my mother I would better be send to some psychoanalysis and he suggested my mother to have me do it some sports to control my rage, so I did martial arts for several years and I got a lot better, now I can control myself but sometimes if someone cross the line  I fuck him up, I am not the type of person who is looking for fights, but sometimes words doesn't work and some people respect you ony after you beat their ass for good, I had few fights in my life but it never lost, even good friend of mine were surprised to see me that way, and had to stop me, but like I said I am.not looking for it, some just deserve it and they just messed with the wrong guy, it is  the way it is for me, I am not a big guy, but I know how to defend myself and others if necessary...
Peace.. XD


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

girafarig said:


> true but that's not what i was talking about. i was talking about  getting to choose (or not) emotions - not actions, which 'treatment' of any kind comes down to



You can choose. People respond differently to the same stimulus. So what we feel is not an universal truth. And you can change it or not by your own free will.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

I remember having these kind of debates with my father. We passed hours talking about these things the same way we did now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 11, 2020)

@Redline

read this. good mood guaranteed:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

Going back to my Sagita mode


----------



## trance (Apr 11, 2020)

to get the ff7 remake or not that is the question 

it looks sooooo good


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

trance said:


> to get the ff7 remake or not that is the question
> 
> it looks sooooo good



Getting FF games is always the right answer


----------



## Blade (Apr 11, 2020)

trance said:


> to get the ff7 remake or not that is the question
> 
> it looks sooooo good




don't waste 60$ on this

watch it on youtube and it's free 

what?

you want to play as drag queen cloud?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Apr 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>




busted 

guys

we got him

we got this trans supporter in disguise


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> busted
> 
> guys
> 
> ...


----------



## trance (Apr 11, 2020)

most likely wont get it tbh

not cuz i dont want it but cuz i still have so many other games i havent played/barely played


----------



## trance (Apr 11, 2020)

and some games im pretty close to platinuming


----------



## Blade (Apr 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>






i cant even begin to think how many times you rewatched and replayed the trans cloud segment

you lewdman


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> i cant even begin to think how many times you rewatched and replayed the trans cloud segment
> 
> you lewdman


Dev  

I've never played those games lmao. 

The only games I've played recently are 























PES, NBA 2k, OP pirate Warriors, Black Clover, Sherlock Holmes games.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Apr 11, 2020)

E


Alibaba Saluja said:


>


Who's that? Another transgender from final fantasy 7?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> E
> 
> Who's that? Another transgender from final fantasy 7?



Sephirot. The Final Boss of the game.


----------



## Redline (Apr 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Sephirot. The Final Boss of the game.


Do they fight with real swords or something else lol? What a game.. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 11, 2020)

@Mariko  What's the situation today??

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Apr 11, 2020)

@Mariko on tient le coup ?

(before you ask , I lost a bet)


----------



## Gledania (Apr 11, 2020)

@Silver @Flame nice avatars you guys got there


----------



## Blade (Apr 11, 2020)

@Kinjin

convo ban gledania until he returns once again with a normal ava and sig

thanks, lad


----------



## Lurko (Apr 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Apr 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


Wanna join the kpop gang ?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> Wanna join the kpop gang ?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> Wanna join the kpop gang ?



Want another bet?


----------



## DeVision (Apr 11, 2020)

Hm..


----------



## DeVision (Apr 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hm..



what did I win?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hm..


----------



## Silver (Apr 11, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Silver @Flame nice avatars you guys got there


Nice sig, you finally came out of the closest


----------



## Irene (Apr 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Want another bet?


Yes 
But I can't for my avy since I still got one punishment 

U can ask something else vs kpop ava


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> Yes
> But I can't for my avy since I still got one *reward*



You're welcome 




> U can ask something else vs *kpop ava*



@Flame


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> Yes
> But I can't for my avy since I still got one punishment
> 
> U can ask something else vs kpop ava



How about sig?


----------



## Irene (Apr 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> How about sig?


Sig for me avy for u ? 

Ok


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> Sig for me avy for u ?
> 
> Ok



Roll a 100-faced dice 3 times

Ladies first


----------



## Flame (Apr 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no more


----------



## Irene (Apr 11, 2020)

Ok here I go


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

Flame said:


> no more



C'mon. It's so fun


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

My turn


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Apr 11, 2020)

Great


----------



## Skylar (Apr 11, 2020)

The Kpop library is in the making


----------



## Flame (Apr 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> C'mon. It's so fun


sure, unless you lose twice in a row

these bets are getting out of hand


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> My turn





Someone must have done some kind of mojo to the dice.

Such a bad roll


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 11, 2020)

1


----------



## Irene (Apr 11, 2020)

Skylar said:


> The Kpop library is in the making


We gotta make this place pretty  

Don't forget your bet sis


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

Flame said:


> sure, unless you lose twice in a row
> 
> these bets are getting out of hand



Bro now I know how you feel


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 11, 2020)

I won 

Everyone put on a Zoro avy 
or a Mihawk one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Apr 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> We gotta make this place pretty



It's all for the greater good 



Nana said:


> Don't forget your bet sis



Yass sis! now that my PC came back from the graveyard imma get to work.


----------



## Irene (Apr 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I won
> 
> Everyone put on a Zoro avy
> or a Mihawk one


Kpop avy for u vs something for me not counting avy cuz I still got one lost bet 

Down for a bet ?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Someone must have done some kind of mojo to the dice.
> 
> Such a bad roll






Skylar said:


> The Kpop library is in the making



I think I know who it was


----------



## Flame (Apr 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Bro now I know how you feel


all you can do is pray the girl will be at least cute  



Light D Lamperouge said:


> I won
> 
> Everyone put on a Zoro avy
> or a Mihawk one


our lord and savior


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

These bets are getting out of hand


----------



## Skylar (Apr 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I think I know who it was



I may or may not have done something to ensure sis's win


----------



## Irene (Apr 11, 2020)

Flame said:


> all you can do is pray the girl will be at least cute
> 
> 
> our lord and savior


 all the rv girls ars cute

Don't disrespect them bich


----------



## DeVision (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Apr 11, 2020)

Why's everyone wearing Soca avatars?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

Skylar said:


> I may or may not have done something to ensure sis's win



Feels like I'm talking to a lawyer


----------



## DeVision (Apr 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Why's everyone wearing Soca avatars?



Nana = NF corona


----------



## DeVision (Apr 11, 2020)

*Nana changes nick to Nanarona*


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Why's everyone wearing Soca avatars?



We're all Soca's dupes


----------



## Irene (Apr 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Why's everyone wearing Soca avatars?


I turned everyone to Red Velvet fans


----------



## Irene (Apr 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> *Nana changes nick to Nanarona*


What does the rona stands for  ?

Nvm I didn't see that post


----------



## Skylar (Apr 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Feels like I'm talking to a lawyer



I may or may not be a lawyer irl


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> Kpop avy for u vs something for me not counting avy cuz I still got one lost bet
> 
> Down for a bet ?


I'll pass for now. When you can put on an avy, then we can talk about it. 






Until then practice young one. 



Try to surpass my die


----------



## Gledania (Apr 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I won
> 
> Everyone put on a Zoro avy
> or a Mihawk one


Or Ryuuma


----------



## Irene (Apr 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I'll pass for now. When you can put on an avy, then we can talk about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My die is superior


----------



## Silver (Apr 11, 2020)

Light scared of a bet?


----------



## Redline (Apr 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> We gotta make this place pretty
> 
> Don't forget your bet sis


Yeah and I am gonna make it ugly again lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> My die is superior





Light D Lamperouge said:


> I'll pass for now. When you can put on an avy, then we can talk about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last one is a killer


Gledinos said:


> Or Ryuuma









Silver said:


> Light scared of a bet?


----------



## Redline (Apr 11, 2020)

Silver said:


> Light scared of a bet?


You wanna bet a monster avy with me silver? You seems old enough to be brave


----------



## Silver (Apr 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> You wanna bet a monster avy with me silver? You seems old enough to be brave


id rather wear kpop forever than the trash you pull up


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Apr 11, 2020)

Just make sure you're not wearing suspect avatars of when they were younger than 18.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 11, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu stay mad



Shiba D. Inu said:


> Im a ratings bot with a compulsive rating disorder


----------



## Oreki (Apr 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Why's everyone wearing Soca avatars?


They're suffering from Soca syndromes


----------



## Redline (Apr 11, 2020)

Silver said:


> id rather wear kpop forever than the trash you pull up


Lmaooo..fair enough..I had this one for you...


----------



## Skylar (Apr 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>



Lalisa is better


----------



## Irene (Apr 11, 2020)

Also put some respect on my name  soca isn't the only ones who likes korean


----------



## Redline (Apr 11, 2020)

Oreki said:


> They're suffering from Soca syndromes


I wonder if they all want to visit Korea or if they ever will


----------



## Irene (Apr 11, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Lalisa is cuter


Lisa is girl crush


----------



## Redline (Apr 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> Also put some respect on my name  soca isn't the only ones who likes korean


Have you been there?


----------



## Oreki (Apr 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> Also put some respect on my name  soca isn't the only ones who likes korean


Sure grandma


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 11, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Shiba D. Inu stay mad


why are you stalking my 1,5 y.o. posts, creep ?


----------



## Skylar (Apr 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> Lisa is girl crush



She's my forever


----------



## Gledania (Apr 11, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> why are you stalking my 1,5 y.o. posts, creep ?



I kept this one somewhere on my pc long ago and somehow found it while deleting old files.
I thought it would be the best moment to bring it


----------



## Oreki (Apr 11, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Lalisa is cuter


Isn't that Lisa not lalisa?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 11, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I kept this one somewhere on my pc


----------



## Oreki (Apr 11, 2020)

@Kinjin it's not too late or else your one piece section will become kpop section


----------



## Skylar (Apr 11, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Isn't that Lisa not lalisa?



Ohh, you know your fair share of Kpop 

Her name is Lalisa Manoban but she's better known as Lisa. Best girl in Black Pink


----------



## Redline (Apr 11, 2020)

Oreki said:


> @Kinjin it's not too late or else your one piece section will become kpop section


Up until those ladies gonna accept to wearing it yes Indeed


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 11, 2020)

During the March 5 airing of Olive TV's South Korean variety show _Talk Mon_, Red Velvet singer Wendy, who grew up in the United States, unleashed a cartoonish, stereotypical impression of how black women are perceived to speak.

When asked about the different dialects in the U.S., Wendy explained that there are different ways in which white women and black women express themselves vocally, before first launching into a high-pitched, vapid impression of a white Valley Girl.

Then, she went on to deliver an exaggerated impression of an American black girl, complete with pursed lips, finger wagging and "sassy" neck roll, aggressively quipping, "What did you say, girl!? Mmh-hmm, you ain't doin' that!"

*Read More: * |


----------



## Oreki (Apr 11, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Ohh, you know your fair share of Kpop
> 
> Her name is Lalisa Manoban but she's better known as Lisa. Best girl in Black Pink


I have listened their songs before but I never get into kpop lol


----------



## Irene (Apr 11, 2020)

Skylar said:


> She's my forever


Seulgi for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 11, 2020)

Oreki said:


> @Kinjin it's not too late or else your one piece section will become kpop section


He might have to wear kpop ava at some point


----------



## DeVision (Apr 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Apr 11, 2020)

@DeVision I am with you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 11, 2020)

@Nana not sure why you're Tier Specialisting, unless you don't care about negative racial stereotypes.


----------



## Irene (Apr 11, 2020)

Better than the games and sport talk


----------



## Irene (Apr 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Nana not sure why you're Tier Specialisting, unless you don't care about negative racial stereotypes.


Cuz u are a sneak


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 11, 2020)

Lots of lewd things going on here now 




Nana Sky


----------



## Redline (Apr 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> During the March 5 airing of Olive TV's South Korean variety show _Talk Mon_, Red Velvet singer Wendy, who grew up in the United States, unleashed a cartoonish, stereotypical impression of how black women are perceived to speak.
> 
> When asked about the different dialects in the U.S., Wendy explained that there are different ways in which white women and black women express themselves vocally, before first launching into a high-pitched, vapid impression of a white Valley Girl.
> 
> ...


That's just silly.. nothing that surprise me from this types of so called show girls... they probably never wrote a single word of the song they are singing not to mention the music which they probably don't even know what means rather then the word itself lol...just my pov.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

Might as well change the name of the thread to Kpop´s Church.

With Soca as our Pope.


----------



## Redline (Apr 11, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I have listened their songs before but I never get into kpop lol


Thanks god you didn't oreki, you have tons of proper better music to listen too imho


----------



## Oreki (Apr 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> Thanks god you didn't oreki, you have tons of proper better music to listen too imho


Nah... It's not because of that... For a little period of time I did liked the kpop but easily got bored and then I come back to my previous taste lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> Better than the games and sport talk


Yeah , you wish


----------



## Oreki (Apr 11, 2020)

I just had a déjà vu when @Alibaba Saluja rated my post lol


----------



## Redline (Apr 11, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Nah... It's not because of that... For a little period of time I did liked the kpop but easily got bored and then I come back to my previous taste lol


No wonder you got bored, becouse they are boring lol not to use other words

Here some good news for once
Venice Laguna water become clear again
Mediterranean sea is flourishing again
In Japan panda who was on the verge of exstintion and during the last ten years didn't copulate now they are getting at it again!
This virus is doing something good for the earth at least


----------



## Irene (Apr 11, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah , you wish


Yes the nba talk is boring


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> Cuz u are a sneak



Not sure why you think it's funny to joke about these things but ok you do you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I just had a déjà vu when @Alibaba Saluja rated my post lol



A spiritual thing. You´re welcome 

Our members are already having otherworldly experiences.

We just need to change the name of the thread now.


----------



## Redline (Apr 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> Yes the nba talk is boring


Maybe for you it is nana, but that doesn't mean that we gonna have to talk about K-pop now lol


----------



## Irene (Apr 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Not sure why you think it's funny to joke about these things but ok you do you.


I don't think it is funny stop making assumptions  

Your intention here is obvious you don't care about red velvet nor know them or Wendy u just went googled about some controversy and brought it here to throw shades 

The girls are literal angels if u gonna share something bad about them when there is million of good stuff about them and what happened was mistake but I am not gonna bother explaining to u cuz you are so transparent with what u doing


----------



## Redline (Apr 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> I don't think it is funny stop making assumptions
> 
> Your intention here is obvious you don't care about red velvet nor know them or Wendy u just went googled about some controversy and brought it here to throw shades
> 
> The girls are literal angels if u gonna share something bad about them when there is million of good stuff about them and what happened was mistake but I am not gonna bother explaining to u cuz you are so transparent with what u doing


Angels lol..I can bet if you would get to know them you would have a big disappointment...do you think those girls (who thinks they are beautiful by the way , and they are not,)but just pretty to certain degree,  are not the first one to bully and take pity on the ugly ones!? Do you?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Oreki (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Apr 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> I don't think it is funny stop making assumptions
> 
> Your intention here is obvious you don't care about red velvet nor know them or Wendy u just went googled about some controversy and brought it here to throw shades
> 
> The girls are literal angels if u gonna share something bad about them when there is million of good stuff about them and what happened was mistake but I am not gonna bother explaining to u cuz you are so transparent with what u doing



Guess I expected better from you but you're just acting the fangirl that takes more issue when people flag these problematic incidences rather than the incidences themselves. And she did it more than once too.

When we go back and forth, troll and bait, about manga characters like between me and @Redline, it's just about made up characters that don't actually exist. When it comes to actual real life issues, a certain decorum is required.


----------



## Redline (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Apr 11, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu

good old days.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 11, 2020)

Im seriously calling the feds


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 11, 2020)

that sig though


----------



## Soca (Apr 11, 2020)

Me entering the convo with so many asian girl avies


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)

Soca said:


> Me entering the convo with so many asian girl avies





Alibaba Saluja said:


> Might as well change the name of the thread to Kpop´s Church.
> 
> With Soca as our Pope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Apr 11, 2020)

Soca said:


> Me entering the convo with so many asian girl avies


As others trying kpop avy you should try anime avy for a change


----------



## Gledania (Apr 11, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> that sig though


Mine or yours ?


----------



## Gledania (Apr 11, 2020)

@Flame @Silver you guys are making Soca happy.

Good job


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Apr 11, 2020)

Oreki said:


> As others trying kpop avy you should try anime avy for a change


----------



## Oreki (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## MO (Apr 11, 2020)

okayyy dumpling smacks


----------



## MO (Apr 11, 2020)

@Soca this has been my shit the last few days.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 11, 2020)

MO said:


> okayyy dumpling smacks


I think of Lil Pump with that gif for some reason.


----------



## MO (Apr 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I think of Lil Pump with that gif for some reason.


i think I posted that gif along with some lil pump lyrics in the hip hop thread.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 11, 2020)

MO said:


> i think I posted that gif along with some lil pump lyrics in the hip hop thread.


Oh.... I'm a sick fuck, I like a quick fuck.


----------



## Irene (Apr 12, 2020)

Good Morning


----------



## Oreki (Apr 12, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja when did you lost a bet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> @Alibaba Saluja when did you lost a bet?



Everyone participating loses my friend. There are no winners in this.. XD


----------



## Oreki (Apr 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Everyone participating loses my friend. There are no winners in this.. XD


we gotta stay away from this evil organization


----------



## Irene (Apr 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> we gotta stay away from this evil organization


Do u wanna join Alibaba  ?


----------



## Oreki (Apr 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> Do u wanna join Alibaba  ?


Na, ni, Nah, Nooo


----------



## Irene (Apr 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Na, ni, Nah, Nooo


Come on where is the fun if u don't at least make one bet ?


----------



## Oreki (Apr 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> Come on where is the fun if u don't at least make one bet ?


Nah... luck ain't my side past few days


----------



## Irene (Apr 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Nah... luck ain't my side past few days


It is not like I always win, it could go either way that is why it is fun
U can ask something in exchange  so what do u say ?


----------



## Oreki (Apr 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> It is not like I always win, it could go either way that is why it is fun
> U can ask something in exchange  so what do u say ?


I don't like Kpop avatars, I don't like admirals and I happen to love my user title a lot


----------



## Lurko (Apr 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> It is not like I always win, it could go either way that is why it is fun
> U can ask something in exchange  so what do u say ?


You took Gled's luck.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> we gotta stay away from this evil organization



We lost too. We have to look at it as if we were in a k-pop forum. 
I have PTSP from all the Soca's running around.


----------



## Irene (Apr 12, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You took Gled's luck.


It is just myth 

Ppl probably just afraid  

Down for a bet ?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> It is just myth
> 
> Ppl probably just afraid
> 
> Down for a bet ?


Hell no. I suck at dice.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> We lost too. We have to look at it as if we were in a k-pop forum.
> I have PTSP from all the Soca's running around.


True... we shouldn't be afraid of Kpop fans here. Kpop fans should be afraid of us.


----------



## Irene (Apr 12, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Hell no. I suck at dice.


So u are afraid like them too  no fun


----------



## Oreki (Apr 12, 2020)

Fear makes us feel alive.


----------



## Irene (Apr 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Fear makes us feel alive.


It makes u not experience many things too and miss the fun


----------



## Oreki (Apr 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> It makes u not experience many things too and miss the fun


I ain't got no love for things where I have nothing to gain


----------



## Irene (Apr 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I ain't got no love for things where I have nothing to gain


U have pessimistic view 
U could also win and gain something


----------



## Oreki (Apr 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> U have pessimistic view
> U could also win and gain something


I won't bother doing things I won't have to


----------



## DeVision (Apr 12, 2020)

Ice age!

EDIT: Fodder throws.


----------



## Irene (Apr 12, 2020)

Lemme see


----------



## Oreki (Apr 12, 2020)

"People won't listen to a person who doesn't have a degree, but they also don't believe professionals who have dedicated their lives to a specific field"


----------



## Oreki (Apr 12, 2020)

"Harry Potter is really a story about not showing off/using the right tool for the job. The spell was unnecessary. If Voldemort just drops baby Harry out of a window, instead of spell casting, it's a different series."


----------



## DeVision (Apr 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> "Harry Potter is really a story about not showing off/using the right tool for the job. The spell was unnecessary. If Voldemort just drops baby Harry out of a window, instead of spell casting, it's a different series."


----------



## Oreki (Apr 12, 2020)

"When you don’t understand science, EVERYTHING looks like a conspiracy."


----------



## Gledania (Apr 12, 2020)

@girafarig did you change your name at some point ? Or was it always girafarig ?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> "When you don’t understand science, EVERYTHING looks like a conspiracy."



Science is misleading in a way though. It's being marketed as people who know things but in reality it's people who make very well argumented and probable guesses. Not even subjects like math or natural sciences are about knowledge, they're about theories. 

Listening to a scientist just because he's a scientist is just as naive as not believing in science at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Apr 12, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Science is misleading in a way though. It's being marketed as people who know things but in reality it's people who make very well argumented and probable guesses. Not even subjects like math or natural sciences are about knowledge, they're about theories.
> 
> Listening to a scientist just because he's a scientist is just as naive as not believing in science at all.


It's not necessarily that science is misleading. Just that people who don't understand things tend to make up ridiculous stories as to how said things make sense. While you're correct that people who blindly follow science are making a mistake. But immediately discounting what scientists say is also stupid. Scientists peer-review other scientists, there are data and evidence to back up their findings and conclusions. And it will you who will decide your own answer whether you want to believe it or want to find your own answer. 

Though when I posted that I didn't mean to go in a discussion since that post just barely meant when you don't understand what others talking about, it could perceive as conspiracy


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> @Alibaba Saluja when did you lost a bet?



Yesterday


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 12, 2020)

Kpop powaaaaa


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 12, 2020)

S. Korea is in my bucket list for a long time


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> It's not necessarily that science is misleading. Just that people who don't understand things tend to make up ridiculous stories as to how said things make sense. While you're correct that people who blindly follow science are making a mistake. But immediately discounting what scientists say is also stupid. Scientists peer-review other scientists, there are data and evidence to back up their findings and conclusions. And it will you who will decide your own answer whether you want to believe it or want to find your own answer.
> 
> Though when I posted that I didn't mean to go in a discussion since that post just barely meant when you don't understand what others talking about, it could perceive as conspiracy



Well science itself isn't misleading, it's how it's presented as evidence. Theories that are accepted by 99% of scientists with a lot of evidence behind it like the earth being a sphere for example can be presented as pretty much a fact but on the other hand you get badly construed theories that only a select few outcasts believe it can still get presented as science by people because it was made by scientists who are supposed to know what they're talking about. 

An example of the latter is David Irving. He is a historian who was seen as a respectable scientist for decades because he generally followed the guidelines of how to behave in the academic world but eventually he started denying the Holocaust because of faulty logic. His "research" is still being propped up by neonazis. A less extreme example would be a professor from my former university. He falsified his research and got away with it for about 20 years. His research was even referenced by the government because they assumed he knew what he was talking about.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 12, 2020)

Spirituality >>>>>> science

Don't @ me


----------



## Redline (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Apr 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Yesterday


This morning...lol


----------



## Lurko (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 12, 2020)

Damn that hook hits hard as fuck.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> This morning...lol


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 12, 2020)

Start watching the anime where this girl  appears. 

What a surprise it was



Rating of the anime:

Angel Beats!/10


----------



## Redline (Apr 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Start watching the anime where this girl  appears.
> 
> What a surprise it was
> 
> ...


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Well science itself isn't misleading, it's how it's presented as evidence. Theories that are accepted by 99% of scientists with a lot of evidence behind it like the earth being a sphere for example can be presented as pretty much a fact but on the other hand you get badly construed theories that only a select few outcasts believe it can still get presented as science by people because it was made by scientists who are supposed to know what they're talking about.
> 
> An example of the latter is David Irving. He is a historian who was seen as a respectable scientist for decades because he generally followed the guidelines of how to behave in the academic world but eventually he started denying the Holocaust because of faulty logic. His "research" is still being propped up by neonazis. A less extreme example would be a professor from my former university. He falsified his research and got away with it for about 20 years. His research was even referenced by the government because they assumed he knew what he was talking about.



Answering you and @Oreki, "Science" doesn't exist by itself. There are only scientists who are mere humans doing what we call "science". Hence "science" is a social construct, no matter its method and shits. Scientists all are somehow influenced by some dogmas, beliefs or other non scientific influences. A "proved" theory today (peer-reviewed and shit) can totally be proved wrong tomorrow. 

All sciences depend on other ones (by exemple biology depends on physics, physics on maths, maths on logic, logic on philosophy, philosophy on psychology, psychology on biology, biology on physics...) -I know many ppl will neg me here, but it's basically the truth, sowwy. This is what Gödel princple, in its epistemologic consequences, somehow implies. 

It's not because all scientists over the world agree a theory that this theory is in itself and by itself "true". Truth is a human concept, hence a subjective concept, not an objective one. 

All scientists should read some philosophy, especially some phenomenology. Real scientists do. And, so far all great scientists were also great philosophers. Probably the greatest ones. The same way the greatest philosophers were also generally great scientists. 

Now you can neg me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Answering you and @Oreki, "Science" doesn't exist by itself. There are only scientists who are mere humans doing what we call "science". Hence "science" is a social construct, no matter its method and shits. Scientists all are somehow influenced by some dogmas, beliefs or other non scientific influences. A "proved" theory today (peer-reviewed and shit) can totally be proved wrong tomorrow.
> 
> All sciences depend on other ones (by exemple biology depends on physics, physics on maths, maths on logic, logic on philosophy, philosophy on psychology, psychology on biology, biology on physics...) -I know many ppl will neg me here, but it's basically the truth, sowwy. This is what Gödel princple, in its epistemologic consequences, somehow implies.
> 
> ...


I can tell you are feeling better, that's good to know.. XD


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2020)

I can agree on the philosophy department. In my uni a lot of courses (mine as well) have philosophy based courses. Doing something without some understanding of why you do it has little merit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> I can tell you are feeling better, that's good to know.. XD



Better today indeed. But as it's known, cov san has some perverse "better moments", after what things can suddenly go worst. 

So I'm gonna wait the 12-15 days before being totally ensured. 

Today is day #5. The turning point is said to be between the 8 and 10th day. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Redline (Apr 12, 2020)

Patrick said:


> I can agree on the philosophy department. In my uni a lot of courses (mine as well) have philosophy based courses. Doing something without some understanding of why you do it has little merit.


Yep..to be honest most the people that goes to study philosophy they are all messed up people who can't judge shit, not even  themselves in the first place,  but they have the desire to help the others as If they think they are capable of lol
I would say that whitin a class of 30 or more students, only a couple are really worthy to become a physiologyst...I met so many unstabe , egoist, and unsecure students of psychology that was so fucked up in their head they didn't even realize it and had lot of issues with accepting themselves the way they were , yet they want to cure others mental issues but they are not even able to help and cure their issues in the first place.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yep..to be honest most the people that goes to study philosophy they are all messed up people who can't judge just and accepts their inner self bit they have the wish to judge the others for work lol
> I would say that whiting a class of 30 or more only a couple are really worthy to become a physiologyst...I met some many students of psychology that was so fucked up in their head they didn't even realize it in the first place and had lot of issues with accepting themselves the way they were but yet they want to help the others lol...



Didn't get half what you said lol.

Just one should know philosophy is both the mother and the science of all sciences, from maths to psychology, including physics, biology, anthropology and sociology.

Modern sciences are totally based on philosophy, especially Descates' "Discours de la méthode".

Modern biology is still totally influenced by Aristotle one. The central dogma in molecular biology is just Aristotle biology mixed with Descartes method.

Modern psychology has been influenced by many philosophers, as Hutcheson, Smith, Hume and Kant.

Modern maths are based on Whitehead's and Russel's work on logic (both philosophers).

Basically, philosophy produces the frame in which sciences will grow up, not the opposite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2020)

@Snowless I'm sure you'll agree


----------



## Redline (Apr 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Didn't get half what you said lol.
> 
> Just one should know philosophy is both the mother and the science of all sciences, from maths to psychology, including physics, biology, anthropology and sociology.
> 
> ...


Yeah I have noticed I didn't express myself very clearly lol..
Bottom line was that most of people that goes to study psychology have lots of problems with themselves but they don't even realize it


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah I have noticed I didn't express myself very clearly lol..
> Bottom line was that most of people that goes to study psychology have lots of problems with themselves but they don't even realize it



Pbbly, I dunno.

My father was a great (of course its my father) psychologist (psycho-analyst, dunno the word in english), and he also was an asperger autist with many fams issues.

I guess ppl who want to help others are often the ones who had/have similar issues.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 12, 2020)

Little thing I extracted from an insta post:

"It tells the story of Pythagoras, who, once speaking to a group of settlers, was tempted to add something of philosophy and esotericism; he declared that the Earth is mother nature and that, in addition to the respect that we must tax it as the “giver of life”, we must also respect all forms of life generated by it, even the latent life that hides in a simple bean seed.
.
Those simple and ignorant people, listening carefully to the master's words, understood them in a literal sense and spread the word that Pythagoras prohibited the consumption of beans!
.
Over time, several legends were created in Greece regarding this Master's lecture and, once, a student arrived at the Pythagorean school asking why Pythagoras "would rather die than having to cross a bean plantation".
.
Historians and biographers have unfolded themselves in the most imaginative explanations of this seemingly ordinary fact.
.
Pythagoras, from this fact, extracted only one lesson: to teach only to those who have the capacity to learn. Thus, it was outlined the teaching method that he would later adopt in his Initiatic School, which consisted of dividing his disciples into two groups: the profane (or Exoteric) and the initiated (Esoteric)"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 12, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yep..to be honest most the people that goes to study philosophy are quite messed up people and  can't judge  shit , not even  themselves in the first place but they have the desire to help the others for work lol
> I would say that whitin a class of 30 or more students, only a couple are really worthy to become a physiologyst...I met so many unstabe , egoist, and unsecure students of psychology that was so fucked up in their head they didn't even realize it and had lot of issues with accepting themselves the way they were , yet they want to cure others mental issues but they are not even able to help and cure their issues in the first place.


Here Mariko I tried to fix it a bit..have a look again..hope you can understand better now


----------



## Gledania (Apr 12, 2020)

@Blade 

Shanks/Mihawk/Akainu/Prime Garp

Rank the in strength


----------



## Oreki (Apr 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Answering you and @Oreki, "Science" doesn't exist by itself. There are only scientists who are mere humans doing what we call "science". Hence "science" is a social construct, no matter its method and shits. Scientists all are somehow influenced by some dogmas, beliefs or other non scientific influences. A "proved" theory today (peer-reviewed and shit) can totally be proved wrong tomorrow.
> 
> All sciences depend on other ones (by exemple biology depends on physics, physics on maths, maths on logic, logic on philosophy, philosophy on psychology, psychology on biology, biology on physics...) -I know many ppl will neg me here, but it's basically the truth, sowwy. This is what Gödel princple, in its epistemologic consequences, somehow implies.
> 
> ...


Honestly, things are not simple or straightforward. Your queries just push the question back one step, and one of the big issues it faces is that it's difficult to unambiguously nail down a single scientific method-or even a class of methods-everyone can agree upon. The sciences are very diverse and attempt to define their efforts in terms of a particular set of rules or practices that are consequently far from easy. 

To be honest, I'm not necessarily disagreeing with your idea of a scientific method in general, so don't take me to be saying "Nah... that's wrong" I'm just pointing out there are complications. Things may not be as simple as they appear, and even if there is a lot of theories that are wrong there is good reason to think defining the scientific method is no easy task after all. And someone's philosophy knowledge will tell you that there is a huge difference between the way a philosopher uses knowledge to make arguments and the way a layman does. Because layman thinks they have grasped the subject, a topic so they can argue. 

Also, my argument was never to believe everything scientist says not even close that's up to u decide lol. The post merely meant that person who doesn't know anything about science will probably gonna get confused if they talk about science(even basic concepts) and that goes for any subject. Like when Dev and Light talk in their in own language to me it feels like a conspiracy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 12, 2020)

@Skylar


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Honestly, things are not simple or straightforward. Your queries just push the question back one step, and one of the big issues it faces is that it's difficult to unambiguously nail down a single scientific method-or even a class of methods-everyone can agree upon. The sciences are very diverse and attempt to define their efforts in terms of a particular set of rules or practices that are consequently far from easy.
> 
> To be honest, I'm not necessarily disagreeing with your idea of a scientific method in general, so don't take me to be saying "Nah... that's wrong" I'm just pointing out there are complications. Things may not be as simple as they appear, and even if there is a lot of theories that are wrong there is good reason to think defining the scientific method is no easy task after all. And someone's philosophy knowledge will tell you that there is a huge difference between the way a philosopher uses knowledge to make arguments and the way a layman does. Because layman thinks they have grasped the subject, a topic so they can argue.
> 
> Also, my argument was never to believe everything scientist says not even close that's up to u decide lol. The post merely meant that person who doesn't know anything about science will probably gonna get confused if they talk about science(even basic concepts) and that goes for any subject. Like when Dev and Light talk in their in own language to me it feels like a conspiracy



Ofc things arn't simple, and my post was just a simplification.

Not to mention english isn't my first language, debating epistemology in its details would take more than 1000 Ph.Ds.

My point was just about underligning the fact that "Science" in itself doesn't exist, just scientists, or, at the very best, "sciences".

My second point was that all sciences are social constructions based on social beliefs/dogmas. 

It's not a matter of being right or wrong, those categories being humans ones. As is "science" -which first means knowledge.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 12, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Sade !!


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ofc things arn't simple, and my post was just a simplification.
> 
> Not to mention english isn't my first language, debating epistemology in its details would take more than 1000 Ph.Ds.
> 
> ...



   >>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Blade (Apr 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ofc things arn't simple, and my post was just a simplification.
> 
> Not to mention english isn't my first language, debating epistemology in its details would take more than 1000 Ph.Ds.
> 
> ...




big brain mariko styling on pseudo big brain oreki, with a 455 iq post


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flower (Apr 12, 2020)

Just rolling a dice here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2020)

Blade said:


> big brain mariko styling on pseudo big brain oreki, with a 455 iq post



Me reading this post:


----------



## Oreki (Apr 12, 2020)

What will you do if someone always tries to prove you wrong? No matter how logical your answer is they will disagree and try to get on your nerve all the time?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> What will you do if someone always tries to prove you wrong? No matter how logical your answer is they will disagree and try to get on your nerve all the time?



Detach from the need to be validated by others and/or accept the fact that each person has its own truth and each one has the free will to believe and do what they want.

Imposing our beliefs onto others comes from an unhealthy ego, a very subtle spiritual/ego trap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 12, 2020)

Also be done with expectations of any kind, they're a door we open for disappointment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Apr 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Detach from the need to be validated by others and/or accept the fact that each person has its own truth and each one has the free will to believe and do what they want.
> 
> Imposing our beliefs onto others comes from an unhealthy ego, a very subtle spiritual/ego trap.


That's true... but what if this person always gives you an attitude that, no matter what, they kept biting at you without any real reason with bad and ("I'm better than you") attitudes. Many times you will tell them that you found no real reason for such aggressive and hurtful responses. They won't leave you alone if you even ignore them, they always try to prove you wrong no matter what, always looking for a mistake to use it against you. how can you deal with them? you can't just ignore them right? Because there is a limit for how long or how much you ignore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Apr 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> What will you do if someone always tries to prove you wrong? No matter how logical your answer is they will disagree and try to get on your nerve all the time?


neg


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> That's true... but what if this person always gives you an attitude that, no matter what, they kept biting at you without any real reason with bad and ("I'm better than you") attitudes. Many times you will tell them that you found no real reason for such aggressive and hurtful responses. They won't leave you alone if you even ignore them, they always try to prove you wrong no matter what, always looking for a mistake to use it against you. how can you deal with them? you can't just ignore them right? Because there is a limit for how long or how much you ignore



Jesus (yeah I'm quoting him , I take a little from everything) didn't condone self-defense, but revenge.

Truth be told, if you answer hate with hate, it will only generate more hate. However, and taking into account the fact that hate comes from the pain someone feels inside them, if you don't say anything or give "love"/positive feelings towards that person, he/she will instantly be disarmed (because of an unexpected action/ emotion you showed) and you will cut the flow of hate.

This is actually true. I tried it.

EDIT: you can always ignore and go away. It works too.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> What will you do if someone always tries to prove you wrong? No matter how logical your answer is they will disagree and try to get on your nerve all the time?



Have fun.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Jesus (yeah I'm quoting him , I take a little from everything) didn't condone self-defense, but revenge.
> 
> Truth be told, if you answer hate with hate, it will only generate more hate. However, and taking into account the fact that hate comes from the pain someone's feels inside them, if you don't say anything or give "love"/positive feelings towards that person, he/she will instantly be disarmed (because of an unexpected action/ emotion you showed) and you will cut the flow of hate.
> 
> ...


What if those people are like Joker from batman just looking to destroy the world(lol). Too dramatic, I actually tried it but didn't work like for some reason being "too nice" with people tends to generate weird responses in others and many times they'll just react aggressively.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Have fun.


----------



## Flower (Apr 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> What will you do if someone always tries to prove you wrong? No matter how logical your answer is they will disagree and try to get on your nerve all the time?


Just punish that person by ignoring them because it's just your attention they want and of you don't respond to their BS they will stop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Apr 12, 2020)

Flower said:


> Just punish that person by ignoring them because it's just your attention they want and of you don't respond to their BS they will stop.


It is effective but even there is a limit how much you can ignore and I have short temper too lol


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> What if those people are like Joker from batman just looking to destroy the world(lol). Too dramatic, I actually tried it but didn't work like for some reason being "too nice" with people tends to generate weird responses in others and many times they'll just react aggressively.



That's true. The ego tries to defend itself and validate itself as much as it can. "Everyone is bad", "The way I feel bad is always because of them", "I hate everyone". If you try to be nice to someone with this mindset, they'll probably think you're being mischiveous and will try to validate their belief that you're a bad person too. Just so they can continue with their belief and the identity they built up around those beliefs.

If it's an "helpless" case, detach, ignore and go away.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 12, 2020)

Is it time for a new ava? 
1 yes
2 no


----------



## Flower (Apr 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Is it time for a new ava?
> 1 yes
> 2 no


No, keep Kuzan!


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2020)

Flower said:


> Just punish that person by ignoring them because it's just your attention they want and of you don't respond to their BS they will stop.



Ignore and ignorant, and you'll just comfort him in his ignorance.

Listen to him, seriously, you will weaken it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Apr 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That's true. The ego tries to defend itself and validate itself as much as it can. "Everyone is bad", "The way I feel bad is always because of them", "I hate everyone". If you try to be nice to someone with this mindset, they'll probably think you're being mischiveous and will try to validate their belief that you're a bad person too. Just so they can continue with their belief and the identity they built up around those beliefs.
> 
> If it's an "helpless" case, detach, ignore and go away.


True. It would have been better if ignoring someone was as easy as it seems lol


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 12, 2020)

Oreki said:


> True. It would have been better if ignoring someone was as easy as it seems lol



Ignoring someone is like working out in the gym, a little everyday and you'll eventually see those gains


----------



## Flower (Apr 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ignore and ignorant, and you'll just comfort him in his ignorance.
> 
> Listen to him, seriously, you will weaken it.


That depends on the person tbh. Some will think "That person is no fun" and stop while others might take this as a chance to annoy you even further until you respond. Dealt with both types in my life, although the latter type will eventually stop when ignored, too. Still, as you said, might be better to teach the latter type how to behave properly for the sake of the people they will meet in the future.


----------



## Flower (Apr 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ignoring someone is like working out in the gym, a little everyday and you'll eventually see those gains


That reminds me of some dudes at my old High School. Not a pleasant memory, though xD.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2020)

Flower said:


> That depends on the person tbh. Some will think "That person is no fun" and stop while others might take this as a chance to annoy you even further until you respond. Dealt with both types in my life, although the latter type will eventually stop when ignored, too. Still, as you said, might be better to teach the latter type how to behave properly for the sake of the people they will meet in the future.



Ppl all have their beliefs system. Some are more open minded than others. 

"Truth" (if I may say) is sometimes hard to accept since it can break the imaginary world you're living in. 

So, many will fight to ensure their own beliefs. And what we call trolls are generally the secureless ones. They kinda know they're somehow wrong. 

What we call in french "dissonance cognitive" (translated by "cognitive disorder" but it's not correct). 

More like cognitive discordance. No matter if you understand something and know it's right, if it contradicts your subjective secure world you won't accept it, and if needed you'll fight for it, to protect it. 

Not sure if clear -I'm tired.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Apr 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Me reading this post:













































b-b-b-but English isn't your first language


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ppl all have their beliefs system. Some are more open minded than others.
> 
> "Truth" (if I may say) is sometimes hard to accept since it can break the imaginary world you're living in.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blade (Apr 12, 2020)

my motto is

i am 99% of the times correct and the others are wrong

an elegant and fair one


----------



## Flower (Apr 12, 2020)

Squall >>> Cloud .


----------



## Blade (Apr 12, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Blade
> 
> Shanks/Mihawk/Akainu/Prime Garp
> 
> Rank the in strength





prime garp >> both hands shanks > mihawk > ohara library's akainu > canon akainu > one armed shanks = mihawk


----------



## Skylar (Apr 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Skylar



Where I live, people are more worried about making their daily coronavirus meme in time than fighting coronavirus itself


----------



## Flower (Apr 12, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Where I live, people are more worried about making their daily coronavirus meme in time than the fighting coronavirus itself


Welcome to the modern times where people are just like that. Seriously, that's annoying tbh.


----------



## Irene (Apr 12, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Where I live, people are more worried about making their daily coronavirus meme in time than the fighting coronavirus itself


that moment when ppl aren't worried about anything  

it is more concerning


----------



## Skylar (Apr 12, 2020)

@Nana

Here's my payment sis. I tried to make something based on what I think is your style. Spring is here so a sakura tree was overdue. Hope you like it 





*Spoiler*: _Stock Used _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Apr 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> that moment when ppl aren't worried about anything
> 
> it is more concerning



Indeed. This is the end of times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 12, 2020)

Skylar said:


> @Nana
> 
> Here's my payment sis. I tried to make something based on what I think is your style. Spring is here so a sakura tree was overdue. Hope you like it
> 
> ...


wow that edit is amazing and the avy 

thank yoouuuuuuuu sis


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Skylar (Apr 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> wow that edit is amazing and the avy
> 
> thank yoouuuuuuuu sis



I'm so glad you liked it sis


----------



## Silver (Apr 12, 2020)

@A Optimistic 

blame Nana


----------



## Irene (Apr 12, 2020)

Silver said:


> @A Optimistic
> 
> blame Nana


why should anyone blame me 

they should thank me  for these beautiful baes


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2020)

Blade said:


> both hands shanks > one armed shanks



Interesting.


----------



## Blade (Apr 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Interesting.




don't cheat lass, i saw what you did


----------



## Blade (Apr 12, 2020)

Silver said:


> @A Optimistic
> 
> blame Nana




with that honest answer















silver achieved also big brain status, at last


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2020)

Blade said:


> don't cheat lass, i saw what you did





Though I must disagree, Shanks' arm > Shanks' hands.


----------



## Blade (Apr 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Though I must disagree, Shanks' arm > Shanks' hands.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2020)

One should know now why I prefer Shanks over Mihawk.


Mihawk is cool, but I'm skeptical....

Ed: TF Am I saying. 

I have the covid 19. Pbbly a side effect.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 12, 2020)

@Nana that avy 

Impeccable taste


----------



## Blade (Apr 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> One should know now why I prefer Shanks over Mihawk.
> 
> 
> Mihawk is cool, but I'm skeptical....




don't be so much skeptical

take a break

it might



























overload your big brain and downgrade your superhuman iq levels

don't answer that rubik cube level riddle


----------



## Gledania (Apr 12, 2020)

Blade said:


> prime garp >> both hands shanks > mihawk > ohara library's akainu > canon akainu > one armed shanks = mihawk



Cool list.

EoS Zoro >> all of them


----------



## Blade (Apr 12, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Cool list.
> 
> EoS Zoro >> all of them




now for you

let's see

rank

kizaru, akainu, aokiji, fujitora and sengoku


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Cool list.
> 
> EoS Zoro >> all of them



Possible. 

Knowing Carrot > Zoro


----------



## Blade (Apr 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I have the covid 19. Pbbly a side effect.




and pause

hold up

you have coronabeerus all this time and you talk to me without even wearing your mask?

aren't you ashamed?

keep a social distance of 2 meters away from me, plz

otherwise i will have to report to you to closest hospital of your country, when i found it on google


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2020)

Blade said:


> and pause
> 
> hold up
> 
> ...



Sorry.

You have 15 days from now. 

More or less. 

I'm at day 5. 

Storm generally blows around day 8-10.


----------



## Blade (Apr 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Sorry.
> 
> You have 15 days from now.
> 
> ...




unlike your weak creme brulee genes

my genes on the other hand, will tank that infection 

breh

why wasn't i more careful?

i know french chicks are cool and all, but i got tricked, and where?


in a taiwanese forum about anime


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2020)

Blade said:


> unlike your weak creme brulee genes
> 
> my genes on the other hand, will tank that infection
> 
> ...



You were a cool guy


----------



## Gledania (Apr 12, 2020)

Blade said:


> kizaru, akainu, aokiji, fujitora and sengoku


Prime Garp > Prime sengoku  > or = Akainu > or = Ao kiji > Kizaru/Fujitora > Old sengoku

Not sure where to rank EoS Akainu


----------



## Oreki (Apr 12, 2020)

Shanks > One arm Shanks > Mihawk


----------



## Blade (Apr 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You were a cool guy


----------



## Blade (Apr 12, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Prime Garp > Prime sengoku  > or = Akainu > or = Ao kiji > Kizaru/Fujitora > Old sengoku
> 
> Not sure where to rank EoS Akainu




cool list

but guess



























eos zoro >> all of them


----------



## Irene (Apr 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Interesting.


hope u are doing well Marie  take care


----------



## Oreki (Apr 12, 2020)

Zoro surpassing all of them EoS is true as much as we can live without oxygen


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2020)

@Blade post:


----------



## Oreki (Apr 12, 2020)

Everyone 




































































getting 















































blade























































syndromes


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Blade post:



Sorry I'm tired.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm supposed to cook now.

This is why I often go to bed without even eating.


----------



## Blade (Apr 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Sorry I'm tired.




it's ok, i forgive weak yet big brain women like you


----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2020)

Blade said:


> it's ok, i forgive weak yet big brain women like you



Big lazy gurl now.

I should food myself but I'm too tired.

I'm Imma bed now. I don't even know if I could go to the toilets -no matter the word, the place you pie/pye/piss I don't know the word and I totally don't care.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2020)

Fuck I'm hungry now I talk about food.


----------



## Blade (Apr 12, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Big lazy gurl now.
> 
> I should food myself but I'm too tired.
> 
> I'm Imma bed now. I don't even know if I could go to the toilets -no matter the word, the place you pie/pye/piss I don't know the word and I totally don't care.



ok

take it easy then

and we talk later, again


----------



## Oreki (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Oreki (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Apr 12, 2020)

Blade said:


> ok
> 
> take it easy then
> 
> and we talk later, again



Lol I just ate a big salad.

I'm fine now, enough to sleep 12h.

See ya boys.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 12, 2020)

1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 12, 2020)

My eyes.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> My eyes.


Your avy


----------



## DeVision (Apr 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Your avy



Lewdman.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Lewdman.


Best Robin outfit. 



I love the fishnets. 








Dev


----------



## DeVision (Apr 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Best Robin outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course you do.... Perv.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Of course you do.... Perv.















































Dev


----------



## Flower (Apr 12, 2020)

Rolling another dice for fun.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 12, 2020)

Flower said:


> Rolling another dice for fun.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 12, 2020)

Lewdman @Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 12, 2020)

@Flower







Gledinos said:


> Lewdman @Light D Lamperouge


Add some honorifics when my name comes out of your lewd mouth, lewd man. 



Glen


----------



## Gledania (Apr 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Glen



You're giving me some walking dead trauma


----------



## Irene (Apr 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Flower
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U wanna be called Mr. Light ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 12, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You're giving me some walking dead trauma


OK. 



I don't know what you are talking about btw. I don't watch subpar TV shows. Glen


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> U wanna be called Mr. Light ?


Call me Sensei.


----------



## Irene (Apr 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Call me Sensei.


R u a teacher or something?


----------



## Flower (Apr 12, 2020)

Raito-sensei.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> R u a teacher or something?


Technically yes. 

Wait, how old are you? I know it's usually wrong to ask women about their age, but I am wondering if you are older than me lmao. I am 22 btw. 




Flower said:


> Raito-sensei.



 




Raito sounds amazing.


----------



## Flower (Apr 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Technically yes.
> 
> Wait, how old are you? I know it's usually wrong to ask women about their age, but I am wondering if you are older than me lmao. I am 22 btw.
> 
> ...


So you call me Senpai cuz I'm 23, aight?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 12, 2020)

Flower said:


> So you call me Senpai cuz I'm 23, aight?




































































Sensei>Senpai. Sorry. It's the Japanese law btw. Article 143, section B, line 13, and I quote "Sensei>Senpai"




Don't look it up btw. It's considered rude to do so.


----------



## Irene (Apr 12, 2020)

It is middle of the night
I feel hungry but also lazy  to make something


Light D Lamperouge said:


> Technically yes.
> 
> Wait, how old are you? I know it's usually wrong to ask women about their age, but I am wondering if you are older than me lmao. I am 22 btw.
> 
> ...


I am 21 rn


----------



## Flower (Apr 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> It is middle of the night
> I feel hungry but also lazy  to make something
> 
> I am 21 rn


Nana and Raito my Kouhais.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am 21 rn





Flower said:


> Nana and Raito my Kouhais.


Call me Sensei.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Call me Sensei.


if we gonna go weeb I prefer kun  cuz it reminds me of Death Note 

speaking of Death Note


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> if we gonna go weeb I prefer kun  cuz it reminds me of Death Note


Raito san then.




You can be Nana-Nana.



You like DN??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Raito san then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea DN was like the first shonen I watched I found it while looking for crime animes and was like intrigued with the story summary 

honestly wouldn't mind a rewatch now  Light and L trying to outsmart each other is the best part


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> yea DN was like the first shonen I watched I found it while looking for crime animes and was like intrigued with the story summary
> 
> honestly wouldn't mind a rewatch now  Light and L trying to outsmart each other is the best part





If you like stuff like that then watch Code Geass, Monster, Durarara, Bungou Stray Dogs. They are all amazing imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> If you like stuff like that then watch Code Geass, Monster, Durarara, Bungou Stray Dogs. They are all amazing imo.


I have all these animes on my to watch list but I am too lazy these days I don't finish most animes I watch


gotta finish Monster first


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> I have all these animes on my to watch list but I am too lazy these days I don't finish most animes I watch
> 
> 
> gotta finish Monster first


I get it. 



Well at least now you got the time to do that.


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 12, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Sade 

Have a nice one


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 12, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Birthday @Sade
> 
> Have a nice one


How's it going Mystic??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 12, 2020)

Morning Light 

Nothing much, quite quiet and normal activities: HBL, video games and catching up on other manga


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 12, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Morning Light
> 
> Nothing much, quite quiet and normal activities: HBL, video games and catching up on other manga


Aye. Stay safe my man, and enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 12, 2020)

Ty! You too Light


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 12, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Ty! You too Light


----------



## January (Apr 12, 2020)

Grant my wish, Shenron


----------



## January (Apr 12, 2020)

Needed a 5 on the last roll to end the quarantine

The dice failed.


----------



## trance (Apr 13, 2020)

1- shit
2- shit


----------



## trance (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## trance (Apr 13, 2020)

@Shrike @Ren.


----------



## trance (Apr 13, 2020)

>21, 22, 23

younglings


----------



## DeVision (Apr 13, 2020)

trance said:


> >21, 22, 23
> 
> younglings



Tell us more. XD


----------



## Gledania (Apr 13, 2020)

trance said:


> @Shrike @Ren.


I don't get it.


----------



## trance (Apr 13, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I don't get it.



a-are you memeing or you really dont get it?


----------



## Soca (Apr 13, 2020)

mornin folk


----------



## DeVision (Apr 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> mornin folk



Hi there!


----------



## Soca (Apr 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hi there!


how's it hanging


----------



## DeVision (Apr 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> how's it hanging



I'm depressed...... or lazy and don't want to make lunch.. Yeah.. I think I'm just lazy. XD

How about you?


----------



## trance (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Apr 13, 2020)

trance said:


>



Is that a threat?


----------



## trance (Apr 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Is that a threat?



sure


----------



## trance (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## trance (Apr 13, 2020)

cats - staying strong since '14


----------



## Soca (Apr 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm depressed...... or lazy and don't want to make lunch.. Yeah.. I think I'm just lazy. XD
> 
> How about you?


Just got up, eating some breakfast. Chillin.

Just make lunch! What are you making?


----------



## DeVision (Apr 13, 2020)

trance said:


> sure



Marc, finish him. XD



Soca said:


> Just got up, eating some breakfast. Chillin.
> 
> Just make lunch! What are you making?



I'm lazyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 13, 2020)

@Soca

Stop deleting my posts without notification.


----------



## Soca (Apr 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Marc, finish him. XD





DeVision said:


> Marc, finish him. XD
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lazyyyyyyyyyy.


Just make a sandwich then


----------



## trance (Apr 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Marc, finish him. XD



too weak of a mod to do anything against me


----------



## DeVision (Apr 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> Just make a sandwich then



Rin, end Marc!


----------



## Gledania (Apr 13, 2020)

trance said:


> a-are you memeing or you really dont get it?


I really don't get it ...


the uchigatana make you look gay or something ?


----------



## Soca (Apr 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Rin, end Marc!


Rin ain't gonna touch me


----------



## DeVision (Apr 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> Rin ain't gonna touch me


----------



## trance (Apr 13, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I really don't get it ...



ok bud 

its referencing all the memeing dex weapons (like the uchigatana) get for being tailormade for "sissies" in comparison to str weapons being for "manly men"


----------



## Gledania (Apr 13, 2020)

trance said:


> ok bud
> 
> its referencing all the memeing dex weapons (like the uchigatana) get for being tailormade for "sissies" in comparison to str weapons being for "manly men"


Oh shit ...
I always play dex weapons


----------



## trance (Apr 13, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Oh shit ...
> I always play dex weapons



dw youre not alone in that regard

i tend to dabble with both pretty equally tbh

(bloodborne definitely more dex than str tho)


----------



## Ren. (Apr 13, 2020)

Zehaha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Oreki (Apr 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Zehaha!


----------



## Oreki (Apr 13, 2020)

@T.D.A what software did you use to make the OL banner?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Apr 13, 2020)

13 Apr, 2020 Mount & Blade II: Bannerlord Steam Store


----------



## DeVision (Apr 13, 2020)

@Soca OL Convo #5? What?


----------



## Soca (Apr 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Soca OL Convo #5? What?


new to me too


----------



## DeVision (Apr 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> new to me too



So it was probably Kin?


----------



## Soca (Apr 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> So it was probably Kin?


I don't think so.

Do you guys wanna keep it or nah?


----------



## DeVision (Apr 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> Do you guys wanna keep it or nah?



I dunno. It's not bad to keep track. But it's not the 5th one. :/


----------



## Irene (Apr 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I dunno. It's not bad to keep track. But it's not the 5th one. :/


how many there was


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 13, 2020)

Oreki said:


> @T.D.A what software did you use to make the OL banner?



Photoshop


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 13, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Sanguíne Symphony !!!!


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 13, 2020)

Life's good


----------



## Kamina. (Apr 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Sanguíne Symphony !!!!



 I honestly thought this guy was Seraphoenix for the longest time


----------



## Redline (Apr 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Life's good


Yep expecial for the animals nowdays lol..lucky them...bit they deserve it!
Italy rivers are getting clean like they never been ...too bad some shit still remains inside, but at least now it should be easy to pick them up since you can see them lol...I hope this thing gonna teach us all a lessons somehow


----------



## Soca (Apr 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I dunno. It's not bad to keep track. But it's not the 5th one. :/





Nana said:


> how many there was



bout 3 fiddy


----------



## Redline (Apr 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Sanguíne Symphony !!!!


Yeah! Happy birthday Bohemian rhapsody! Xd


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yep expecial for the animals nowdays lol..lucky them...bit they deserve it!
> Italy rivers are getting clean like they never been ...too bad some shit still remains inside, but at least now it should be easy to pick them up since you can see them lol...I hope this thing gonna teach us all a lessons somehow



Everything's going to turn out all right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 13, 2020)

Best Warlords 


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Apr 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> Just got up, eating some breakfast. Chillin.
> 
> Just make lunch! What are you making?


You know what's our typical breakfast soca? Something  that I don't usually do becouse I am lazy too anyway..
So we have a coffee, , some Nutella or jam , and glass of orange juice! That's it!


----------



## Redline (Apr 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Everything's going to turn out all right


Yeah finger crossed, but I guess the world itself gonna change after this, and I am not sure if it will be for the better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah finger crossed, but I guess the world itself gonna change after this, and I am not sure if it will be for the better



When I was in Rome in January 



Turn on the sound

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kamina. (Apr 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah finger crossed, but I guess the world itself gonna change after this, and I am not sure if it will be for the better



Won't be so good if Billy boy Gates gets his way.


----------



## Redline (Apr 13, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> Won't be so good if Billy boy Gates gets his way.


I love this guy channels lol..he is speaking the truth, here you have some


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Soca OL Convo #5? What?





DeVision said:


> So it was probably Kin?


You only noticed it now when the previous convo was already named #4? Shaantu added the #5 from the start as he should.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 13, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> You only noticed it now when the previous convo was already named #4? Shaantu added the #5 from the start as he should.




Yeah. XD

So it was you?


----------



## Soca (Apr 13, 2020)

Finished arkham asylum and arkham city

Both games were utter and pure shit

On Arkham Knight now.  So far way wayyyyy better 



Redline said:


> So we have a coffee, , some Nutella or jam , and glass of orange juice! That's it!



I usually have crackers and jam too but with tea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yeah. XD
> 
> So it was you?


Yeah, I started to number them half a year ago


----------



## DeVision (Apr 13, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Yeah, I started to number them half a year ago



Damn. 

@Soca tell me you didn't notice either. XD


----------



## Soca (Apr 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn.
> 
> @Soca tell me you didn't notice either. XD


I didn't. Or I just forgot and never paid attention until you brought it up again


----------



## DeVision (Apr 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> I didn't. Or I just forgot and never paid attention until you brought it up again



Good. Thank you for this.
I don't feel like the only stupid one here.


----------



## Soca (Apr 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Good. Thank you for this.
> I don't feel like the only stupid one here.


You think you slick hoe


----------



## DeVision (Apr 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> You think you slick hoe



Be stupid with me. :blu


----------



## Soca (Apr 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Be stupid with me. :blu


You by yourself 

Marc out


----------



## DeVision (Apr 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> You by yourself
> 
> Marc out


----------



## Soca (Apr 13, 2020)

lol I dunno why that reminded me of this. Probably because it's in a pan


----------



## DeVision (Apr 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> lol I dunno why that reminded me of this. Probably because it's in a pan



Damn. That is funny. XD


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Apr 13, 2020)

what wild shit y'all got going on in the states bruh


----------



## DeVision (Apr 13, 2020)

Dude trying everything to stay president.


----------



## Moldrew (Apr 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> Finished arkham asylum and arkham city
> 
> Both games were utter and pure shit
> 
> On Arkham Knight now.  So far way wayyyyy better


Jesus tap-dancing Christ


----------



## Soca (Apr 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Dude trying everything to stay president.


dude gave out one cheque and was like ite that's enough 



Moldrew said:


> Jesus tap-dancing Christ


I said what I said. Wasup


----------



## DeVision (Apr 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> dude gave out one cheque and was like ite that's enough



I'll never get him.. And I won't even try.. XD


----------



## Irene (Apr 13, 2020)

when it is a break week and quarantine :


----------



## Moldrew (Apr 13, 2020)

Been listening to some David Bowie. The Man Who Sold the World is pretty fire.

What have you guys been listening to while in lockup?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 13, 2020)

Moldrew said:


> Been listening to some David Bowie. The Man Who Sold the World is pretty fire.
> 
> What have you guys been listening to while in lockup?



Nothing


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Nataly (Apr 13, 2020)

@Amol Not to derail the thread, I'll post here
I am not sure what you meant by coloring the images, they can be used as is since they are transparent

But I applied some background and did some manipulation with your image

*Spoiler*: __ 







 (Luffy and Brook's faces are blocked here)


----------



## Amol (Apr 13, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Amol Not to derail the thread, I'll post here
> I am not sure what you meant by coloring the images, they can be used as is since they are transparent
> 
> But I applied some background and did some manipulation with your image
> ...


No I was requesting you to color the letters of words Ohara Library Directory. We don't want to obscure faces of Strawhats. 
I tried using your transparent banner and it actually looks great. 
I also used imgfit bbcode instead of img for Strawhat image to reduce it's size. 
Is the image of Strawhats still too big?


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> Finished arkham asylum and arkham city


I actually started playing AA a few weeks back, but I didn't get back to it.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 13, 2020)

Had to explain to my girlfriend why Doflamingo was so powerful despite the fact his power is string.

Was the most nerdy I ever felt in my life.


----------



## Redline (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 13, 2020)

I want Kaidou's son to have a badass and powerful design.

Yet at the same time we need to see more of these Brokers.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 13, 2020)

AP lives in discord. So happy

BTW
I ordered a Chopper Man plush today for my son. He has to learn that OP is the best... Even if he is just 8 month old... Lol

My lovely daughter was corrupted by my uncool wife (love you and your food) and is more into some other shit. She won't get my boy


----------



## Mariko (Apr 13, 2020)

Kishido said:


> AP lives in discord. So happy
> 
> BTW
> I ordered a Chopper Man plush today for my son. He has to learn that OP is the best... Even if he is just 8 month old... Lol
> ...



No Sanji plush?

Ed:

Or a mix:


----------



## Kishido (Apr 13, 2020)

Mariko said:


> No Sanji plush?
> 
> Ed:
> 
> Or a mix:



Lol no. It's to be early to become as dirty minded as me and Sanji...

But maybe some cool Osobamask or RS redesign super hero Sanji plush will come out later

But where the fuck is fat fusion from?

Edit
Found it... Got the Zoro one looks so gross. But cool as fuck


----------



## Flower (Apr 13, 2020)

Daisu roru!


----------



## Irene (Apr 13, 2020)

Asrsjffifdtjlgdesyjc??


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 13, 2020)

Kishido said:


> AP lives in discord. So happy
> 
> BTW
> I ordered a Chopper Man plush today for my son. He has to learn that OP is the best... Even if he is just 8 month old... Lol
> ...


Damn so they really got DMCA'd.

Good job pointing your son to OP greatness.


----------



## Redline (Apr 13, 2020)

Moldrew said:


> Been listening to some David Bowie. The Man Who Sold the World is pretty fire.
> 
> What have you guys been listening to while in lockup?


I love the Nirvana version of it as well..do you know it? Check it out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 13, 2020)

Kishido said:


> AP lives in discord. So happy
> 
> BTW
> I ordered a Chopper Man plush today for my son. He has to learn that OP is the best... Even if he is just 8 month old... Lol
> ...


Yeah just watch out if it's safe for little babies..he might not  be suitable if under a certain age


----------



## Redline (Apr 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> what wild shit y'all got going on in the states bruh


I sincerely hope no one here has voted for trump lol..if there are any Americans here


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 13, 2020)

@Soca 


 that's what it feels like to get kuma'd.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> I love the Nirvana version of it as well..do you know it? Check it out!



Unplugged in NY, best Nirvana album imo.


----------



## Redline (Apr 13, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Unplugged in NY, best Nirvana album imo.


Well..not really..that wasn't their real sound but still an amazing album with lots of beautiful cover too...
I like all of their album , some maybe more then others but  overall you gotta see the era and the years they were published, people thing they invest grunge music but that ain't true, I always loved his rotten voice


----------



## Redline (Apr 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Dude trying everything to stay president.


I hope Mr Corona gonna take it with him...he is a disgrace for the whole world


----------



## Mariko (Apr 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> Well..not really..that wasn't their real sound but still an amazing album with lots of beautiful cover too...
> I like all of their album , some maybe more then others but  overall you gotta see the era and the years they were published, people thing they invest grunge music but that ain't true, I always loved his rotten voice



I liked almost all albums, but to me Unplg'd in NY was the best. Precisely cause it was the most smooth and intimate.


----------



## Redline (Apr 13, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I liked almost all albums, but to me Unplg'd in NY was the best. Precisely cause it was the most smooth and intimate.


Yep I agree  about the smooth and intimate part becouse I think he already had planned to suicide himself, and he knew that would have been his last album
That's another great meaningful cover
Certain songs of this album almost make me cry
Oh yeah..by the way...
This is real music, not K pop!


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 13, 2020)

That feel when you get a major power outage during the Coronavirus outbreak:


----------



## Redline (Apr 13, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> That feel when you get a major power outage during the Coronavirus outbreak:


We got the second stage here and we will prolong the quarantine until may, but it could be even longer, you guys watch us..if we will manage to bring it down within few months then you gotta have to do the same , stay safe


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 13, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> @Soca
> 
> 
> that's what it feels like to get kuma'd.


I was the one who moved your post to the movie thread because I thought it could spark some discussion lol


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 13, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I was the one who moved your post to the movie thread because I thought it could spark some discussion lol



Apologies i thought soca was the only mod around here.

Don't......please don't ask me why i didn't see the global moderator under your name.


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 13, 2020)

In this time of quarantine ,without any chapters we need Admiral Vs Yonko & Shanks Vs Mihawk thread to keep ourselves entertained.

Reopen those threads @Soca @Kinjin


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 13, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> In this time of quarantine ,without any chapters we need Admiral Vs Yonko & Shanks Vs Mihawk thread to keep ourselves entertained.
> 
> Reopen those threads @Soca @Kinjin


Just create new ones in the Battledome. They won't be closed as long you remain civil


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 13, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Just create new ones in the Battledome. They won't be closed as long you remain civil



I mean there were a lot of shit left unsaid in the last ones.


----------



## Flower (Apr 13, 2020)

This is another dice roll.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 13, 2020)

1


----------



## Redline (Apr 13, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Just create new ones in the Battledome. They won't be closed as long you remain civil


Can I suddenly become a Mihawk superfan then?


----------



## Redline (Apr 13, 2020)

Sherlōck said:


> I mean there were a lot of shit left unsaid in the last ones.


I can swap from one side to another just to make both sides happy!! Xd


----------



## Ren. (Apr 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Maybe I should read Tower of God
> 
> I see it mentioned a lot.
> 
> The only manhwas I follow is Solo Leveling and the Gamer.


Read and Read.

I like big ass mangas as I see TOG as a manga.

Also I finished Solo leveling and I mean all of it by also reading the novel so that is 350 chapters in the manga.

I read TOG, Solo leveling, The gamer, Breaker and some other that  I don't remember.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Read and Read.
> 
> I like big ass mangas as I see TOG as a manga.
> 
> ...



I read the Solo Leveling LN until the part where the MC got all the power of the Sovereigner of Death. I dropped the LN after that because reading huge walls of texts is not my thing.

Maybe I should try the breaker and TOG 

The Gamer 

You have good taste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I read the Solo Leveling LN until the part where the MC got all the power of the Sovereigner of Death. I dropped the LN after that because reading huge walls of texts is not my thing.
> 
> Maybe I should try the breaker and TOG
> 
> ...




This is a must-read for any martial arts fans!


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> This is a must-read for any martial arts fans!





Now I'm going to read it.

Seems too good to pass up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Kishido (Apr 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah just watch out if it's safe for little babies..he might not  be suitable if under a certain age



Will  do it. Thanks


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

what does the fox say? 

the fox: owari da


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

top meme

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

bottom meme

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

trance said:


> top meme



middle meme



trance said:


> bottom meme

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

trance said:


> middle meme



YAMERO

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

trance said:


> YAMERO

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

(damn only 30 left)


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

@Flame @Gledinos a true otp, arent they cute


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

@MasterBeast i hereby deem you bishop of the Church of THE FIST 

may Garp and His omnipresent fist continue to guide you and your loved ones to salvation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 14, 2020)

You going for the 100k, huh? Need help with spamming? XD


----------



## Gledania (Apr 14, 2020)

@trance drunk much ?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 14, 2020)

Tower of God is great. If you read any manwha this is the one I'd recommend. Haven't read it in a while because I try to read it one arc at a time but it's just a very entertaining read. The battle system is very HxH-like, which is nice imo, and the story is one of the most intriguing in manga/manwha.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 14, 2020)

And most people have probably read it already but if you haven't read Feng Shen Ji yet, it's time to start using your corona quality lockdown time more wisely.


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @trance drunk much ?



nah

just trying to get to 100k


----------



## Ren. (Apr 14, 2020)

Patrick said:


> The battle system is very HxH-like,


Ok, that is something that is starting to piss me off.

HxH did not invent magic FFS.

If I really want I can start and type several materials that have complex magic systems.

And no I am not reading TOG for that but for the TOG mythos, this was made to resemble the tower of Babylon I believe.

I remembered several now:

Katekyo hitman reborn;
Slayers;

Also this has a far more complex magic system than HxH!

_*Tsubasa: Reservoir Chronicle*_ (: ツバサ-RESERVoir CHRoNiCLE-, : _Tsubasa: Rezaboa Kuronikuru_) is a Japanese  series written and illustrated by the  group . It takes place in the same  as many of Clamp's other manga series, most notably . The plot follows how , the princess of the Kingdom of Clow, loses all her memories and how , a young archaeologist who is her childhood friend, goes on arduous adventures to save her, with two other companions. The Dimensional Witch  instructs him to go with two people,  and .

The plot alone is far more complex than HxH!

 A review for those that want to read it:


----------



## Patrick (Apr 14, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Ok, that is something that is starting to piss me off.
> 
> HxH did not invent magic FFS.
> 
> ...



I meant more like nen being very similar to ToG's fighting system in nature. It's energy that's not purely elemental like in Naruto but still has definied "classes" in a way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 14, 2020)

Patrick said:


> I meant more like nen being very similar to ToG's fighting system in nature. It's energy that's not purely elemental like in Naruto but still has definied "classes" in a way.


I know what you meant but I often see nen as end all be all.

It is magic, soft magic but magic.

If you want hard magic I recomand  Bastard!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Apr 14, 2020)

trance said:


> @MasterBeast i hereby deem you bishop of the Church of THE FIST
> 
> may Garp and His omnipresent fist continue to guide you and your loved ones to salvation


amen 
May the fist keep you strong on your road to redemption!


Patrick said:


> Tower of God is great. If you read any manwha this is the one I'd recommend. Haven't read it in a while because I try to read it one arc at a time but it's just a very entertaining read. The battle system is very HxH-like, which is nice imo, and the story is one of the most intriguing in manga/manwha.


current arc is pretty dope, not sure how far into the story you are but if you’re not up to date, you should definitely save it for the end of this arc, even week for week it’s been crazy hype.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 14, 2020)

@MasterBeast  did you say soft manga:



My bad I wanted to say this:


----------



## Beast (Apr 14, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @MasterBeast  did you say soft manga:


God forbid.


----------



## Sumu (Apr 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Sanguíne Symphony !!!!



Thank you!!! Wish I more active and saw this sooner.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 14, 2020)

Sanguíne Symphony said:


> Thank you!!! Wish I more active and saw this sooner.


HB not so active-kun!


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 14, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @MasterBeast  did you say soft manga:
> 
> 
> 
> My bad I wanted to say this:


It's been years since I heard of Elfen Lied. Good times.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 14, 2020)

Elfen Lied looks like a romance manga, but it's horor, right?


----------



## Venom (Apr 14, 2020)

Does Boku No Hero Academia become better again or am I doomed to endure shit like GeNtUrU CuRiMinArU for the rest of this anime


----------



## Venom (Apr 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Elfen Lied looks like a romance manga, but it's horor, right?



Elfen Lied is a classic
It's like a horror / psycho thriller
Probably one of my very first animes. Good Times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yep I agree  about the smooth and intimate part becouse I think he already had planned to suicide himself, and he knew that would have been his last album
> That's another great meaningful cover
> Certain songs of this album almost make me cry
> Oh yeah..by the way...
> This is real music, not K pop!



His bitch killed him 

Never trust a blond.


----------



## Venom (Apr 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> His bitch killed him
> 
> Never trust a blond.



Such a rude man for calling his Shotgun bitch


----------



## DeVision (Apr 14, 2020)

Venom said:


> Elfen Lied is a classic
> It's like a horror / psycho thriller
> Probably one of my very first animes. Good Times



Was just about to say that I'll add it to my list, but then this came:


Mariko said:


> His bitch killed him
> 
> Never trust a blond.




Spoiled it.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 14, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> current arc is pretty dope, not sure how far into the story you are but if you’re not up to date, you should definitely save it for the end of this arc, even week for week it’s been crazy hype.



I'm done with the Floor of Death but I'm not sure how much is new after that. It's kinda hard to keep up where exactly you left off with series you read every few months in bulk.



Venom said:


> Elfen Lied is a classic
> It's like a horror / psycho thriller
> Probably one of my very first animes. Good Times



Is Elfen Lied finished now? When I read it a few years ago it suddenly stopped right before the climax.


----------



## Venom (Apr 14, 2020)

Kurt Cobain blasting his brains out is the music industry equivalent to the movie industry's "I am your Father"


----------



## Venom (Apr 14, 2020)

Patrick said:


> I'm done with the Floor of Death but I'm not sure how much is new after that. It's kinda hard to keep up where exactly you left off with series you read every few months in bulk.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Elfen Lied finished now? When I read it a few years ago it suddenly stopped right before the climax.



Watch the Anime. That's finished. Don't know much about the manga.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Apr 14, 2020)

Patrick said:


> I'm done with the Floor of Death but I'm not sure how much is new after that. It's kinda hard to keep up where exactly you left off with series you read every few months in bulk.
> 
> 
> 
> .


ahh, you’re still quite a way back lol, floor of death is probably one of the more shitty side arcs, but it does have a lot of back story on Baams past, his mom and dad, I wouldn’t suggest skimming through it. 

I think you still have ways to go iirc, don’t wanna spoil anything lol. They get back on the train and once they get to the hidden floor within the train that’s when it’s worth binge reading imo, all the way to the current arc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I read the Solo Leveling LN until the part where the MC got all the power of the Sovereigner of Death. I dropped the LN after that because reading huge walls of texts is not my thing.
> 
> Maybe I should try the breaker and TOG
> 
> ...





Ren. said:


> This is a must-read for any martial arts fans!





Patrick said:


> And most people have probably read it already but if you haven't read Feng Shen Ji yet, it's time to start using your corona quality lockdown time more wisely.


READ THEM ALL 



Kishido said:


> AP lives in discord. So happy
> 
> BTW
> I ordered a Chopper Man plush today for my son. He has to learn that OP is the best... Even if he is just 8 month old... Lol
> ...


You got two kids? Nice!
Found the discord. And they're still trying to get the forums back online.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Elfen Lied looks like a romance manga, but it's horor, right?


Maybe!

It is a romance like this one:


See even Harem


----------



## Ren. (Apr 14, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> ahh, you’re still quite a way back lol, floor of death is probably one of the more shitty side arcs, but it does have a lot of back story on Baams past, his mom and dad, I wouldn’t suggest skimming through it.
> 
> I think you still have ways to go iirc, don’t wanna spoil anything lol. They get back on the train and once they get to the hidden floor within the train that’s when it’s worth binge reading imo, all the way to the current arc.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 14, 2020)

I showed Ichi the killer and people only see Elfein Leid!


----------



## Ren. (Apr 14, 2020)

Some more romance manga:


----------



## DeVision (Apr 14, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Maybe!
> 
> It is a romance like this one:
> 
> ...



Hate yaoi.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 14, 2020)

@DeVision 

Thanks for caring 

Better, pretty tired but better. 

No real fever for 2 days (~37.6/8 max). 

My brother told me to stay on alert, cause what docs call an "immune storm" could happen suddenly, even if the symptoms have disappeared. 

He's working with his team on some new treatments, based on anti-inflammatory and immuno-suppressor drugs to prevent the respiratory complications. I hope they'll find something quickly -not especially for me, but for everybody.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @DeVision
> 
> Thanks for caring
> 
> ...



What is a "immune strom"? Sounds positive, but it's probably not a good thing?


----------



## Ren. (Apr 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hate yaoi.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What is a "immune strom"? Sounds positive, but it's probably not a good thing?



Lol no, it's pretty bad.

Typically, ppl don't actually die from the virus itself, but from the inflammation it causes, and the inflammation comes from an over reaction from the immune system to the virus. This is the immune (or immunitary) storm.

The inflammation both affect the lungs and the venous system, inducing thrombosis. So the idea is to prevent the inflammation, hence the immune system over-reaction before it's too late.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Lol no, it's pretty bad.
> 
> Typically, ppl don't actually die from the virus itself, but from the inflammation it causes, and the inflammation comes from an over reaction from the immune system to the virus. This is the immune (or immunitary) storm.
> 
> The inflammation both affect the lungs and the venous system, inducing thrombosis. So the idea is to prevent the inflammation, hence the immune system over-reaction before it's too late.



Oh damn.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 14, 2020)

Stay safe and be happy


----------



## Mariko (Apr 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh damn.



There are two possibilities currently:

Either killing the virus at the very start (day 1 to 6/7) with anti-virus drugs like hydroxychloroquine + Azitromicyne

Or preventing the immune storm at a later stage (day 7 to day 12/14) -the sooner the better, with anti-inflammatory and immuno-suppressor drugs.

No vaxx will be available before 2022 anyway, so researchers must find treatments for now.

I myself just used high dosed vitamin C (6000 mg/day) and garlic essential oil, the first increasing the immune system and the second being a powerful antivirus and anti-inflammatory.

Ed: also it has been proven that nicotine (what you have in tobacco) tends to kill the virus, so me being a big smoker may have helped, ironically.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> There are two possibilities currently:
> 
> Either killing the virus at the very start (day 1 to 6/7) with anti-virus drugs like hydroxychloroquine + Azitromicyne
> 
> ...



You're gonna be alright 

Positive thoughts.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Apr 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


Aeroport : Romanian!


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>




Japanese version is the Portuguese one with the 'or' elongated.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 14, 2020)

TheWiggian said:


> Below



@Kinjin can we add this emote


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 14, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Kinjin can we add this emote


I'll see what I can do


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 14, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> I'll see what I can do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 14, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Japanese version is the Portuguese one with the 'or' elongated.



It seems some Japanese words come from portuguese like _karameru-caramelo (caramel) and igirisu-inglês (English, which nowadays means UK I believe).

What a surprise 

_


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 14, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Some more romance manga:


This was besto.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ed: also it has been proven that nicotine (what you have in tobacco) tends to kill the virus, so me being a big smoker may have helped, ironically.


It has? I thought a fucked up lung doesn't go well with this virus. We're still talking about SARS-CoV-2, right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 14, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> It has? I thought a fucked up lung doesn't go well with this virus. We're still talking about SARS-CoV-2, right?



That happens because of the black circular tar in the cigarretes and other chemical components.

Nicotine that comes from tobacco leaves has no such effect and is/was commonly used in indigenous/xamanic tribes for example.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 14, 2020)

Amazing. This definitely needs to be an emote. Thanks @TheWiggian

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That happens because of the black circular tar in the cigarretes and other chemical components.
> 
> Nicotine that comes from tobacco leaves has no such effect and is/was commonly used in indigenous/xamanic tribes for example.


I got that, but I doubt she's been eating tobacco leaves all her life.


Light D Lamperouge said:


> Amazing. This definitely needs to be an emote. Thanks @TheWiggian


Post it in the request thread, I'd vote for it. They haven't taken in my request though


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 14, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> Post it in the request thread, I'd vote for it. They haven't taken in my request though


I think Kinjin already said he is gonna see what he can do. 

I hope it passes though. It's great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 14, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> It has? I thought a fucked up lung doesn't go well with this virus. We're still talking about SARS-CoV-2, right?



Yes.

Nicotine has been proven to kill the virus in the restiparory aeras. Not the smoke in itself, but the nicotine (which is a poison btw).

Now if you still get the virus and have a lungs inflammation, being a smoker isn't good.

These are two differents things. Remember Covid has 2 phases: 1st the viral one (like a flu), and generally it stops there after some days, and 2nd the inflammatory one -the dangerous phase, but at this moment the virus in itself isn't the issue, but your immune system over-reaction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Yes.
> 
> Nicotine has been proven to kill the virus in the restiparory aeras. Not the smoke in itself, but the nicotine (which is a poison btw).
> 
> ...


Ok, that makes sense.


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Apr 14, 2020)

trance said:


>



Will your 100k post be in the OL?


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Will your 100k post be in the OL?


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

either here or the alley


----------



## Mariko (Apr 14, 2020)

trance said:


>



Stop spamming bitch.

Go 100k the fair way. 

Smh.


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

but prolly here


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Stop spamming bitch.
> 
> Go 100k the fair way.
> 
> Smh.



never quote me again


----------



## Mariko (Apr 14, 2020)

22 907

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

delet yourself


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

trance said:


> delet yourself



k


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Apr 14, 2020)

12 more. XD


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Apr 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>



You going for the 100k too? XD


----------



## Mariko (Apr 14, 2020)

trance said:


> never quote me again



Trance in the Convo:


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You going for the 100k too? XD



Prepare yourself



It's going to take sometime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 14, 2020)

Ok enough


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

excessive shitposting is a pathway to many abilities some consider to be unnatural


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

op emotes are low iq btw

add some more talking heads ffs


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

funniest part is


*Spoiler*: __ 



i didnt even fairly earn these posts


----------



## DeVision (Apr 14, 2020)

trance said:


> funniest part is
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Chrolloseum?


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

the chrolloseum is so based, i miss it


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

need to build up some more rep so i can gamble like a madman when it comes back


----------



## DeVision (Apr 14, 2020)

trance said:


> the chrolloseum is so based, i miss it



Once it's back, we'll lose everything!


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

id be at like 110k if mbxx didnt fuck up


----------



## DeVision (Apr 14, 2020)

trance said:


> id be at like 110k if mbxx didnt fuck up



lol

I won a last day bet against someone I forgot. Never got that rep. XD


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

oh sorry

meant [REDACTED]


----------



## DeVision (Apr 14, 2020)

trance said:


> oh sorry
> 
> meant [REDACTED]



2 more. What are you waiting for?


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

it is done

i have ascended

goodbye 5 digit mortal realm

hello 6 digit god territory (again)


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

lit


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

now i can retire


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

hopefully [REDACTED] doesnt fuck up and i get my post count reduced again


----------



## DeVision (Apr 14, 2020)

trance said:


> hopefully [REDACTED] doesnt fuck up and i get my post count reduced again



That would be funny tbh. XD


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That would be funny tbh. XD



i'd be a bit salty like i was the last time


----------



## Gledania (Apr 14, 2020)

trance said:


> i'd be a bit salty like i was the last time


I can report you 


(Especially after the Flame X Gled post)


----------



## DeVision (Apr 14, 2020)

trance said:


> i'd be a bit salty like i was the last time



Who wouldn't? XD


----------



## Venom (Apr 14, 2020)

Yo trance wassup bitch


----------



## Mariko (Apr 14, 2020)

trance said:


> id be at like 110k if mbxx didnt fuck up



I can 90k you again if you want. 

I just have to copy/paste this post to B san.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 14, 2020)

trance said:


> delet yourself


WTF is this anyway? Go back to the alley. Thx.


----------



## Blade (Apr 14, 2020)

don't disturb trance

the guy is one step away from reach big brain levels too 




break your limits, lad

hit that 500 iq levels too


----------



## DeVision (Apr 14, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> WTF is this anyway? Go back to the alley. Thx.



Hey, hey.. No bullies allowed in here..
Well, except for Soca.. But he's a mod, so we let it slide.


----------



## Blade (Apr 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hey, hey.. No bullies allowed in here..
> Well, except for Soca.. But he's a mod, so we let it slide.




i am a former popular heel

can i still post here? or will you report me?


----------



## DeVision (Apr 14, 2020)

Blade said:


> i am a former popular heel
> 
> can i still post here? or will you report me?



Already did..... twice!


----------



## Blade (Apr 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Already did..... twice!






> twice




so





















plot twist: you are the reason i was perm banned twice years ago, got you now, snitch


----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I can report you
> 
> 
> (Especially after the Flame X Gled post)



you have no power here


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 14, 2020)

Dev the snitch? 


No wonder he likes Shanks more 



Dev


----------



## Mariko (Apr 14, 2020)

@Gledinos 

Done.

I must think about some customization, if you have any ideas....


----------



## Flower (Apr 14, 2020)

Hey guys!

How are you?


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 14, 2020)

Lmao did you just get Mariko to wear that avy? @Gledinos


----------



## Fel1x (Apr 14, 2020)

stop calling Shanks snitch


----------



## Mariko (Apr 14, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Lmao did you just get Mariko to wear that avy? @Gledinos



Apparently...


----------



## Gledania (Apr 14, 2020)

@Kinjin @Mariko this post basically convinced me she will join. Like her or not carrot is confirmed a SH.



Visa said:


> Simply put Oda treats Carrot very weird. Notice how after the first panel, Carrot disappears for the rest of the Chapter. She's a narrative anomaly.
> 
> People want to overlook her since Luffy doesn't pay her any special mind or attention and she doesn't have present agency in the story, but Oda likes putting her with everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fel1x (Apr 14, 2020)

Carrot was a mistake


----------



## Mariko (Apr 14, 2020)

Carrot smile user

Model @Gledinos


----------



## Irene (Apr 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Gledinos
> 
> Done.
> 
> I must think about some customization, if you have any ideas....


Lmao Nice avy


----------



## Oreki (Apr 14, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> stop calling Shanks snitch


They call shanks snitch because they can't accept his greatness that far exceed their favs...  universal fact.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Fel1x (Apr 14, 2020)

you all were wearing Shanks avatar and now you call him snitch

whores!


----------



## Gledania (Apr 14, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> you all were wearing Shanks avatar and now you call him snitch
> 
> whores!



I forced them.

Not the same


----------



## Fel1x (Apr 14, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I forced them.
> 
> Not the same


----------



## Mariko (Apr 14, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> you all were wearing Shanks avatar and now you call him snitch
> 
> whores!



I don't.

Although I'm a hoe.

I call your post a sintch-fallacy.


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Apparently...


It looks good. Looked better without the Bepo face though.



Gledinos said:


> @Kinjin @Mariko this post basically convinced me she will join. Like her or not carrot is confirmed a SH.


I am a Pedro supporter, but can't deny that she'd make sense now that she carries his will. I think the crew lacks a lookout.

Btw the artist said he'll draw more fanart of Carrot in Bepo's suit


----------



## Gledania (Apr 14, 2020)

For real.

They lost a bet against me


----------



## Gledania (Apr 14, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Btw the artist said he'll draw more fanart of Carrot in a Bepo suit




@Shiba D. Inu will enjoy every bit of them


----------



## Mariko (Apr 14, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> It looks good. Looked better without the Bepo face though.
> 
> 
> I am a Pedro supporter, but can't deny that she'd make sense now that she carries his will. I think the crew lacks a lookout.
> ...



You're not into furries mix I see. 

M'kay.


----------



## Fel1x (Apr 14, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> For real.
> 
> They lost a bet against me


I know, but they loved single minute of them wearing true WSS' avatar


----------



## Gledania (Apr 14, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> I know, but they loved single minute of them wearing true WSS' avatar




You are free to ask them.

@Flame @Acno @Nana @girafarig  did you guys enjoy wearing shank avatar ?


----------



## Irene (Apr 14, 2020)

I have new idea for next avy bets


----------



## Irene (Apr 14, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You are free to ask them.
> 
> @Flame @Acno @Nana @girafarig  did you guys enjoy wearing shank avatar ?


Nope.


----------



## Fel1x (Apr 14, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You are free to ask them.
> 
> @Flame @Acno @Nana @girafarig  did you guys enjoy wearing shank avatar ?


anyway wearing Shanks avatar even if you don't like him >>> wearing Gledania's avatar attached to the ass


----------



## Oreki (Apr 14, 2020)

This guy is the most badass swordsman you can find in any fiction.


----------



## Irene (Apr 14, 2020)

So um what the media section used for?


----------



## Fel1x (Apr 14, 2020)

Oreki said:


> This guy is the most badass swordsman you can find in any fiction.


don't know, don't know


this is the most badass swordsman among all manga. someone Zoro might be EoS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Apr 14, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> don't know, don't know
> 
> 
> this is the most badass swordsman among all manga. someone Zoro might be EoS


To be honest, I consider character best personality-wise though that guy I mentioned in the above post has his own unique sword skills lol. I don't know about this character though


----------



## Fel1x (Apr 14, 2020)

Oreki said:


> To be honest, I consider character best personality-wise though that guy I mentioned in the above post has his own unique sword skills lol. I don't know about this character though


he is from Rurouni Kenshin manga, Hiko Seijiro. the strongest one there. but I mentioned him not because of his power, but he has very badass personality


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 14, 2020)

Nana said:


> So um what the media section used for?


To upload media.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 14, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> he is from Rurouni Kenshin manga, Hiko Seijiro. the strongest one there. but I mentioned him not because of his power, but he has very badass personality


I have only watched Live action movies of Kenshin... too may episodes to watch and I don't watch long series these days though the Live action movies were also good


----------



## Fel1x (Apr 14, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I have only watched Live action movies of Kenshin... too may episodes to watch and I don't watch long series these days though the Live action movies were also good


RK movie is average

But anime, manga and OVA-1 are surely top tier

as for anime: there are too many fillers. you should watch only main story. main story is like 2 standard seasons long. you can google what episodes are fillers and what are not

but personally I like fillers except one last filler arc. but you won't miss anything by not watching it


----------



## Mariko (Apr 14, 2020)

If this was canon, vs Shanks or else...


----------



## Oreki (Apr 14, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> RK movie is average
> 
> But anime, manga and OVA-1 are surely top tier
> 
> ...


This Lockdown had me enough I might just watch the Kenshin on these free days. I think I have watched some episodes already just don't remember it lol


----------



## MO (Apr 14, 2020)

@Soca Sweet and loco loco slaps actually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Apr 14, 2020)

MO said:


> @Soca Sweet and loco loco slaps actually.


Yea that was one of the biggest jams for carnival this year.


----------



## MO (Apr 14, 2020)

Soca said:


> Yea that was one of the biggest jams for carnival this year.


you went to carnival in Trinidad this year?


----------



## Soca (Apr 14, 2020)

MO said:


> you went to carnival in Trinidad this year?


Nah I worked but all the bands pass through my hood so it's impossible for me to miss it lol I had to walk through the shit on my way to work even


----------



## MO (Apr 14, 2020)

Soca said:


> Nah I worked but all the bands pass through my hood so it's impossible for me to miss it lol I had to walk through the shit on my way to work even


did you see my boo Nicki?


----------



## Soca (Apr 14, 2020)

MO said:


> did you see my boo Nicki?


no but her man was a whole meme down here because he was on the music truck with a stank face the whole time


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> If this was canon, vs Shanks or else...



Very lewd avatar of you and @Gledinos


----------



## MO (Apr 14, 2020)

Soca said:


> no but her man was a whole meme down here because he was on the music truck with a stank face the whole time


I wish she would dump him.































and get with me.


----------



## Soca (Apr 14, 2020)

MO said:


> I wish she would dump him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heard she dumped him tho


----------



## MO (Apr 14, 2020)

Soca said:


> Heard she dumped him tho


its not confirmed tho.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Apr 14, 2020)

For those who use discord, Unofficial OL discord server. 
Conversations will not be moderated so you're free to talk about things you normally can't talk about on NF.


----------



## Venom (Apr 14, 2020)

I was having a good old good night wank to my favorite kind of porn


----------



## MO (Apr 14, 2020)

I just said fuck it and handed in my writing assignment. I didn't even reach the necessary word count. Hope he is nice.


----------



## Venom (Apr 14, 2020)

MO said:


> I just said fuck it and handed in my writing assignment. I didn't even reach the necessary word count. Hope he is nice.



Written on paper or pdf/word? There some little tricks to make the word count go up


----------



## MO (Apr 14, 2020)

Venom said:


> Written on paper or pdf/word? There some little tricks to make the word count go up


pdf


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Apr 14, 2020)

MO said:


> I just said fuck it and handed in my writing assignment. I didn't even reach the necessary word count. Hope he is nice.


these assignments are when it helps to be verbose.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> so
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I though that was clear when I dropped the 4.3k neg bomb on you.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 15, 2020)

Meanwhile...


----------



## Mariko (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 15, 2020)

What kind of trailer is this?

It looks more like a recap


----------



## Mariko (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Apr 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>



So true, and so deep.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 15, 2020)

Mariko said:


> So true, and so deep.



What we call being overqualified


----------



## Mariko (Apr 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What we call being overqualified



Or just different.

No one is overqualified.

One can be oversensitive with an abnormal IQ/EQ.

Those ppl generally don't have that much friends -when they have some.

But also generally avoid ppl and prefer to be alone. There are enough voices and ppl in their head to discuss with.

Though it doesn't make them happy. More like the opposite.

They both envy the normal ppl for their social life and hate them for their superficiality/nonsensical actions and beliefs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 15, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Or just different.
> 
> No one is overqualified.
> 
> ...



In a way that's what in the spiritual community we call empaths (IQ aside).

Having the capacity to feel other's emotions. And overly sensitive to the energy around them.

Knowing to differentiate their thoughts from other people's thoughts is no easy task. They're much like a sponge.

People who are an opel channel imo should protect and shield themselves from external negative influences. Granted it's easier said than done.

The voices in the head can have different origins (aside from the mental origin). But that touches upon another realm of belief so I won't elaborate.

I prefer my own company than negative/superficial company, I guess that comes with accepting ourselves as much as we can. But it's a fact that we carve for like-minded individuals and connect with fellow human beings.

People who are different from the majority came to change the world, not fit in it.

My thoughts on the matter 

EDIT: another term for that kind of people could be mature soul/old soul.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 15, 2020)

@Skylar


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 15, 2020)

@Gledinos


----------



## Gledania (Apr 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledinos


----------



## Ren. (Apr 15, 2020)

trance said:


> it is done
> 
> i have ascended
> 
> ...


Meh ... I still want that 5 digit likes


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 15, 2020)

Actually @Mariko from the little I saw about you (and take it with a grain of salt) I would say that you're an empath. This in conjuction with the life path number 9 that you said that fits you like a glove 

Maybe you would find some resemblance by looking up the definition of indigo children/crystal children.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 15, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> don't know, don't know
> 
> 
> this is the most badass swordsman among all manga. someone Zoro might be EoS


 


Not even close.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 15, 2020)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 15, 2020)

Poor Saruman 

Not even the Urúks are safe from the virus


----------



## Mariko (Apr 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Actually @Mariko from the little I saw about you (and take it with a grain of salt) I would say that you're an empath. This in conjuction with the life path number 9 that you said that fits you like a glove
> 
> Maybe you would find some resemblance by looking up the definition of indigo children/crystal children.



I'd like to be anything indigo or else.

I'm just asperger. As my father. 

But indeed ppl think autists can't have empathy.

But this is the total opposite.

Our empathy sense is so strong that it overwhelms us. Some can't just deal with it.

This is why social things are pretty hard to stand. Each person you meet is an open book of pain, sadness, anxiety,  and many other things.

And you can't do shit.

even if you try to talk about it, many ppl don't even know or accept how broken they are inside.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 15, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'd like to be anything indigo or else.
> 
> I'm just asperger. As my father.
> 
> ...



For me:

ADHD = Indigo child

Autism = Crystal child

I know it's not always the case but it's not like the common people know or care anything about it to know how to differentiate it and take the most appropriate "measures". And my brain is hard-wired to see things this way first unless proven otherwise.

I agree 100% with you.

Unfortunately people have not enough consciousness to see how much pain and anger they have inside them. Even if we try to point it out and try to help they won't let us. "I prefer a beautiful lie than a painful truth". And thus they live a lie instead of living a truth. I wouldn't call that truly living though.

But we should never underestimate the power of planting a seed.

Anyway people are in their own stage of evolution and they'll see it when they're ready and at the right time. Each person has its own path as an individual and as a part of the whole.

People can learn through the good way or the bad way.

If I remember correctly this is like the story of the 4 horses. The first horse just needs to see the shadow of the whip to start running. The second horse needs to be hit with the whip to start running. The third horse needs to be hit a lot to start running. With the fourth horse the whip must go to the bone to start running.

In the end, the greater good will be served.


----------



## Fel1x (Apr 15, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Not even close.


who is the second one?


----------



## Ren. (Apr 15, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> who is the second one?


*Miyamoto Musashi* (宮本 武蔵, c. 1584 – June 13, 1645), also known as *Shinmen Takezō*, *Miyamoto Bennosuke* or, by his , *Niten Dōraku*, was a Japanese , philosopher, strategist, writer and . Musashi, as he was often simply known, became renowned through stories of his unique double-bladed swordsmanship and undefeated record in his 61 duels (next is 33 by ). He is considered the , sword-saint of Japan. He was the founder of the  school or  style of swordsmanship, and in his final years authored  (五輪の書, _Go Rin No Sho_), and  (_The Path of Aloneness_). Both documents were given to , the most important of Musashi's students, seven days before Musashi's death. _The Book of Five Rings_ deals primarily with the character of his  school in a concrete sense e.g. his own practical martial art and its generic significance; _The Path of Aloneness_ on the other hand, deals with the ideas that lie behind it, as well as his life's philosophy in a few short aphoristic sentences. The Musashi Budokan training center - in a remarkable architecture - located in Mimasaka, Okayama prefecture, Japan was erected to honor his name and legend.


And some call me a Zoro hater but I bet I know a lot more about sword vs the majority of those "fans".


----------



## Gledania (Apr 15, 2020)

@T.D.A Did you read gintama's manga or only watched the anime ?


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 15, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @T.D.A Did you read gintama's manga or only watched the anime ?



watched the anime then manga for the last arc


----------



## Gledania (Apr 15, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> watched the anime then manga for the last arc



How many chapters is left between last episode and current manga ?


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 15, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> How many chapters is left between last episode and current manga ?



Not sure from the top of my head, maybe 10


----------



## Venom (Apr 15, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Not even close.



If you like these I'd suggest reading Shin Angyo Onshi


----------



## Blade (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Oreki (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Apr 15, 2020)

finally, after a very long battle, i am back to full power


----------



## Blade (Apr 15, 2020)

inbd4 you guys make another kpop bet, after few hours


----------



## Skylar (Apr 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Skylar



He became Walter Mercado pretty quickly


----------



## Oreki (Apr 15, 2020)

Blade said:


> inbd4 you guys make another kpop bet, after few hours


The truth is they want to wear K-pop avys but at the same time they don't want to be labeled as K-pop fans that's why they use bet as an excuse to wear the K-pop avatars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 16, 2020)

@T.D.A  new ava is cool


----------



## Gledania (Apr 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> @T.D.A  new ava is cool



Where is yours


----------



## Irene (Apr 16, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Where is yours


soon


----------



## Lurko (Apr 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> soon


No ava?!


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 16, 2020)

@Mariko


----------



## Gledania (Apr 16, 2020)

@Flame I'd share some korean song with since you like them


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 16, 2020)

MC in HRM anime


----------



## Mariko (Apr 16, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> MC in HRM anime



I never got the M/D/Y format.

Why not giving the minute/second/hour then?

-What time is it?

-Well, 57-35-08 PM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I never got the M/D/Y format.
> 
> Why not giving the minute/second/hour then?
> 
> ...



It's really confusing. I don't see why they've made that format. I always see it as DD/MM/YYYY.

Good one


----------



## trance (Apr 16, 2020)

Flame said:


> finally, after a very long battle, i am back to full power



dont make ava bets and you wouldnt run the risk of feeling emasculated


----------



## trance (Apr 16, 2020)

fun fact: flame at full power is equal to me at 20%


----------



## Flame (Apr 16, 2020)

trance said:


> fun fact: flame at full power is equal to me at 20%


see, you keep talking shit knowing damn well you aint got the ballz to join the bets here 

the sun is a flaming star. i'm literally the sun you'e always praising


----------



## trance (Apr 16, 2020)

>lbj 
>in 2020

2014 is that way homie


----------



## Flame (Apr 16, 2020)

imaging responding to someone without quoting him. scared much?


----------



## January (Apr 16, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's really confusing. I don't see why they've made that format. I always see it as DD/MM/YYYY.
> 
> Good one


it's all Rogers's fault


----------



## Mariko (Apr 16, 2020)

January said:


> it's all Rogers's fault



Says "January"


----------



## Gledania (Apr 16, 2020)

Why was @Redline section banned ?


How long is @Freechoice and @Astro ban ?


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 16, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Why was @Redline section banned ?
> 
> 
> How long is @Freechoice and @Astro ban ?



Redline probs constant trolling, Freechoice probably a dupe, Astro probably for porn


----------



## Mob (Apr 16, 2020)

such a shame we lost 2 anti Zoro and one pro Kid member


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 16, 2020)

Mob said:


> *such a shame we lost 2 anti Zoro* and one pro Kid member



Legion run this town, but they never learn.


----------



## Mob (Apr 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Legion run this town, but they never learn.


this experience will only toughen them up udon prison style


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 16, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Why was @Redline section banned ?
> 
> 
> How long is @Freechoice and @Astro ban ?



I could easily answer all three of your questions but last time I gave you tea about Astro's porn ban, you made a thread about me being untrustworthy so fuck you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 16, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Legion run this town, but they never learn.



"While the Zoro Legion was growing,
ppl keeping on joining and joining,
One, among the foolish mass abdicating,
kept standing up and showing
the path toward the true GOAT telling:
Y'all should join the Carrot church before crying
Zoro, Mihawk, Law and else are just blinding
You from the real Godess, the Garchuing"


----------



## Mariko (Apr 16, 2020)

Mariko said:


> "While the Zoro Legion was growing,
> ppl keeping on joining and joining,
> One, among the foolish mass abdicating,
> kept standing up and showing
> ...



Lol I tried.


----------



## Six (Apr 16, 2020)

RIP Redline.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 16, 2020)

So Zoro somehow made it onto the TOG anime.


----------



## Venom (Apr 16, 2020)

Black Zoro
Must be the Netflix live adaptation concept art


----------



## Redline (Apr 16, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Why was @Redline section banned ?
> The mistery of the faith lol
> 
> How long is @Freechoice and @Astro ban ?





T.D.A said:


> Redline probs constant trolling, Freechoice probably a dupe, Astro probably for porn


I know you missed me.. XD


Mob said:


> this experience will only toughen them up udon prison style


Yep well said mob..still alive and kicking!
Hope you are all fine with it but I suppose so.. catch you soon around byee


----------



## Redline (Apr 16, 2020)

Venom said:


> Black Zoro
> Must be the Netflix live adaptation concept art


You mean the afro samurai? That anime rocks


----------



## MO (Apr 16, 2020)

astro has been banned?


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 17, 2020)

MO said:


> astro has been banned?



He's been banned for a while


----------



## MO (Apr 17, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> He's been banned for a while


damm tf he do?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Apr 17, 2020)

MO said:


> damm tf he do?


He posted porn in telegram section ,_ according to Avalon._
@Kinjin is it true ?


----------



## Soca (Apr 17, 2020)

@MO do you remember this joint?


I feel so empty 'cause you've taken your love out my life  
I'll keep you happy darling don't let me go


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Apr 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 17, 2020)

Nana said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Apr 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


Today is dull


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 17, 2020)

Nana said:


> Today is dull



These days feels like we've stopped in time. Always the same and nothing to do


----------



## Irene (Apr 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> These days feels like we've stopped in time. Always the same and nothing to do


so true


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 17, 2020)

Nana said:


> so true



This is actually good for my spiritual stuff. I haven't felt this peaceful since the time I've fasted for 7 days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This is actually good for my spiritual stuff. I haven't felt this peaceful since the time I've fasted for 7 days


We are fasting today in my country.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This is actually good for my spiritual stuff. I haven't felt this peaceful since the time I've fasted for 7 days


7 days ? I am interested in this


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 17, 2020)

Nana said:


> 7 days ? I am interested in this



It was amazing and intense at the same time.

I used sap (from specific trees) syrup so the body got all the necessary nutrients, bio lemon to cut the sweetness from the syrup and cayenne pepper to accelerate the detox.

After the 2nd day until the 7th day I was feeling great and even in the days after that.



Light D Lamperouge said:


> We are fasting today in my country.



Really? Why?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Really? Why?


Yes. Today is Good Friday 

It's basically a tradition.


----------



## Irene (Apr 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It was amazing and intense at the same time.
> 
> I used sap (from specific trees) syrup so the body got all the necessary nutrients, bio lemon to cut the sweetness from the syrup and cayenne pepper to accelerate the detox.
> 
> ...


So u used sap and only water in this fasting, wow that's impressive I don't think I can do similar fasting lol 
But the results seems worthy


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Yes. Today is Good Friday
> 
> It's basically a tradition.



I remember now. It's celebrated here in this country too but they don't fast.

Fasting is a great thing and has its merits.



Nana said:


> So u used sap and only water in this fasting, wow that's impressive I don't think I can do similar fasting lol
> But the results seems worthy



The trick was not thinking about food so it did have a certain level of being able to control thoughts

But if the objective of fasting is purely physical then intermittent fasting is enough


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I remember now. It's celebrated here in this country too but they don't fast.
> 
> Fasting is a great thing and has its merits.


It does. 

Although I only like tuna when it comes to fish, so it's a bit hard lmao.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It does.
> 
> Although I only like tuna when it comes to fish, so it's a bit hard lmao.



It is. We feel better after so it's good 

You talked about fish and now I want to eat Sushi


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You talked about fish and now I want to eat Sushi


Lmao. 


Can you get it now though?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Lmao.
> 
> 
> Can you get it now though?



I can but it's so expensive 

Maybe donburi would be a good substitute and it's cheaper


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Maybe donburi would be a good substitute and it's cheaper


I had to google that. Well, get it then lmao. And enjoy.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I remember now. It's celebrated here in this country too but they don't fast.
> 
> Fasting is a great thing and has its merits.
> 
> ...



Some studies shows that after 3 days, rigorous fasting (only water) kills cancerous cells... Fasting is also considered as a pretty serious treatment in germany and russia for many deseases, and there are even specific hospitals for it.

Some russian doctor found long time ago in a psychiatric asylum that one of his patient who stopped eating eventually "recovered", so he tried on other patients, and many of them also recovered from their mental illness.

I saw all of this in a pretty interesting (and serious) documentary a couple of years ago. (For those who speak french/german I could find it back)


----------



## Mariko (Apr 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Some studies shows that after 3 days, rigorous fasting (only water) kills cancerous cells... Fasting is also considered as a pretty serious treatment in germany and russia for many deseases, and there are even specific hospitals for it.
> 
> Some russian doctor found long time ago in a psychiatric asylum that one of his patient who stopped eating eventually "recovered", so he tried on other patients, and many of them also recovered from their mental illness.
> 
> I saw all of this in a pretty interesting (and serious) documentary a couple of years ago. (For those who speak french/german I could find it back)



I found an english version of the documentary:


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Some studies shows that after 3 days, rigorous fasting (only water) kills cancerous cells... Fasting is also considered as a pretty serious treatment in germany and russia for many deseases, and there are even specific hospitals for it.
> 
> Some russian doctor found long time ago in a psychiatric asylum that one of his patient who stopped eating eventually "recovered", so he tried on other patients, and many of them also recovered from their mental illness.
> 
> I saw all of this in a pretty interesting (and serious) documentary a couple of years ago. (For those who speak french/german I could find it back)



Fasting is an incredible powerful tool. 

By not eating the energy the body would spent to digest is redirected to regenerate itself and taking out all the accumulated toxins in the cells. 

After entering the ketosis state the body produces stem cells to regenerate.

I found this vid very interesting.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 17, 2020)

Oh and regarding cancer I once saw this interesting post on facebook:

In 1928 Dr. Max Gerson discovered the cure for cancer. His methods... healthy diet, organic foods, and detoxification of the body. No chemotherapy. No radiation treatments. No surgery. Many of Gersons patients were
sent home by their doctors to die. It is no surprise however that the Gerson Therapy was banned in 1946 by our beloved FDA from being practiced in clinics across the US. The American Cancer Society (the richest non-profit organization in the world) has suppressed the exposure of the benefits of Gerson Therapy to the public for decades. In 1958 Dr. Gerson published the book, "A Cancer Therapy: Results of 50 Cases" which outlined the case study and proof of how Gerson Therapy cured 50 out of 50 cancer patients. Shortly after the release of his book, the state of New York suspended his medical license. A year later, in 1959, Dr. Gerson died of lung complications after being poisoned with arsenic. Although you can not find a practicing clinic in the US, Gerson Therapy is being used in many countries around the world to cure cancer, including Mexico. Along with curing cancer, Gerson Therapy has been used to treat and cure many other ailments including; migraine headaches, heart disease, diabetes, chronic hepatitis, cirrhosis of the liver, autoimmune diseases, multiple sclerosis, asthma, allergies, tuberculosis, and many others. If you know of someone that may be suffering from a degenerative disease, understand that you have the opportunity to help them by telling them about Gerson Therapy. They can contact the Gerson Institute at  to get the advice they need to either go outside the US for treatment, or be instructed on how to conduct treatment in their own home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I found an english version of the documentary:



Going to give it a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 17, 2020)

No need for modern scientific evidence, when the sages already told us of the benefits of fasting centuries ago.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 17, 2020)

That sort of reminded me of this meme


----------



## Mariko (Apr 17, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> No need for modern scientific evidence, when the sages already told us of the benefits of fasting centuries ago.



You know how things are though. If it's not science backed and published in peer-reviewed studies it can't work. 

Science can't explain consciousness nor life, so science says both are just illusions.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You know how things are though. If it's not science backed and published in peer-reviewed studies it can't work.
> 
> Science can't explain consciousness nor life, so science says both are just illusions.



Ironically Buddhism and Hinduism say that this life is an illusion (Maya in Sanskrit).


----------



## Redline (Apr 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ironically Buddhism and Hinduism say that this life is an illusion (Maya in Sanskrit).


I quite like their philosophy of living..buddishist has  the book of the death too... something like evil dead lmaooo..just kidding..but they explain the path for the reincarnation there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ironically Buddhism and Hinduism say that this life is an illusion (Maya in Sanskrit).



Hinduism I don't know. Buddhism it depends which one. Mahayana buddhism doesn't say life is an illusion, but absolute vacuity (voidness). But absolute vacuity is also vacuity of vacuity -so it negates itself as vacuity.

Vacuity (sunyata) is related to conditioned coproduction (pratityasamutpada).

In short, it means that there's nothing that exists by itself. "Things" as independant individualities are an illusion.

What is "real" is relations. What relations create are illusions as "things", but not as "nodes" (nexus).

So life is an illusion from an individual pov, but at the same time is not from a relational one.

Ed: what quantum physics somehow confirm. There's nothing such as "matter" or "atoms", just topological fields, hence structures/relations. 

And what we could call "quantum relations" create the appearance of matter, atoms and "things".


----------



## Fel1x (Apr 17, 2020)

guys, join. we need few more people

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom (Apr 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Hinduism I don't know. Buddhism it depends which one. Mahayana buddhism doesn't say life is an illusion, but absolute vacuity (voidness). But absolute vacuity is also vacuity of vacuity -so it negates itself as vacuity.
> 
> Vacuity (sunyata) is related to conditioned coproduction (pratityasamutpada).
> 
> ...



No, there are things such as atoms and matter. Particles like the electron however can be described with a wave function.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 17, 2020)

Venom said:


> No, there are things such as atoms and matter. Particles like the electron however can be described with a wave function.



You live in the matrix Venom bro! 

Read Shrödinger.

Read Heisenberg.

Read Serge Haroche.

(All Nobel prize in physics).

Any particles, taken individually, is a wave, or more precisely a topological field (or an energy field, but the term "energy" here is misleading). 

Hence a particle "alone" IS a wave. Not described "as". 

Particles get their "atomical" properties (from the classical physics pov, a mass, a spin, a location, a speed and on...), only when they enter into relation.

What we call in french "décohérence quantique", theory proven to be true by Serge Haroche and his team. 

Particles only exist as such by interections. Individually speaking they don't "exist" (as we generally understand the word "existing"). They have no location neither in space or time. They are both and at the same time everywhere and nowhere.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 17, 2020)

Crystal child


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 17, 2020)

My cat


----------



## Mariko (Apr 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> My cat



Funny, mine ask for hugs all day long.

Each time I sit here or there he comes and jumps on me (even after having tons of food). 

And he always sleep on my clothes (anything I let on the floor). 

This said he borned here and his mom left the house (apparently it happens, veterinary said kitties often tell their mom to go the fuck out when they are like 1 year old or something), so I'm like his mom now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Funny, mine ask for hugs all day long.
> 
> Each time I sit here or there he comes and jumps on me (even after having tons of food).
> 
> ...



Mine only sometimes. 

But when I'm meditating he always comes to my lap


----------



## Redline (Apr 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Funny, mine ask for hugs all day long.
> 
> Each time I sit here or there he comes and jumps on me (even after having tons of food).
> 
> ...


We called our cat Matisse, he is the type who doesn't like cuddle too much and he only like me or my sister , not my parents lol..a bit more then a month ago a car run him over and he had his hip broken but Luckily it wasn't a bad fracture and now he recovered pretty well..
Better like this since a years ago my old cat Vic died in my arms..rip Vic


----------



## Venom (Apr 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You live in the matrix Venom bro!
> 
> Read Shrödinger.
> 
> ...



I know what you are saying but that doesn't inherently mean that matter does not exist. Matter does exist. 
Not in such a way that we get taught in simple chemistry and physics lessons but in a much more complex way. I also said it can be described with a wave function. Not that they are not waves. I'm very well aware of the particle wave duality. A reference frame is always important when one is talking about these topics. As a chemist it makes no sense to me to deny the existence of matter. For all purposes matter does exist. Be it in the form of waves or solid particles. Or the duality of those.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 17, 2020)

Venom said:


> I know what you are saying but that doesn't inherently mean that matter does not exist. Matter does exist.
> Not in such a way that we get taught in simple chemistry and physics lessons but in a much more complex way. I also said it can be described with a wave function. Not that they are not waves. I'm very well aware of the particle wave duality. A reference frame is always important when one is talking about these topics. As a chemist it makes no sense to me to deny the existence of matter. For all purposes matter does exist. Be it in the form of waves or solid particles. Or the duality of those.



Ok.  Put this way I agree.

As I use to say, from a phenomenological pov, no matter how you define it (energy, fields, energy fields, topological structures, information, all of them), "matter" as we experience it can't be denied.

Even if reality was an hologram (as some serious theories suggest), it wouldn't change anything.

When someone say "wow, I read a paper saying matter doesn't exist, but just energy", I ask, "ok, but what is energy then?".

So what actually is matter doesn't really matter aside for some specific scientific fields.

In biology, by exemple, the question makes no sense. A question that makes sense is either life/consciousness is already "folded" (impliée in french) in all matter (the hylozoism theory), and is for some reasons unfolded in certain specific conditions.

But as for "what is matter", this question brings the "what is life" question -to quote one of Schrödinger most famous book.

As you said, "A reference frame is always important" to understand each other.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 17, 2020)

All this talk is reminding me of Kryon


----------



## Gledania (Apr 17, 2020)

With 313 deaths recorded in the past 24 hours and a total of 5,163 deaths this Friday, April 17, Belgium is now considered to be the European country with the highest mortality from coronavirus per capita.

_Source : CNN
_
Guys I'm fucked


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 17, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> With 313 deaths recorded in the past 24 hours and a total of 5,163 deaths this Friday, April 17, Belgium is now considered to be the European country with the highest mortality from coronavirus per capita.
> 
> _Source : CNN
> _
> Guys I'm fucked



Relax nowhere near as high as other countries like UK, Italy, Spain etc. 

Quarantine and take the appropriate measures.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 17, 2020)

@DeVision Fine for now. Thanks again for caring bro. 

No symptoms anymore.

Just a lill tired but it's better everyday 

I need to do a test in 10/15 days to check if I'm still positive or not.

But apparently things are more complicated (not for me especially).

One can recover and get this shit again weeks later. 

So, time will tell.

I'm working on it on my side, with public studies and my brother own work (he's an immunologist).

Corona san seems to be more wicked than expected.

It has some HIV NRA sequences, so it could be a fucking retrovirus -like AIDS. Basically a virus that can retro-transcript its own genome. Making him a perpetual mutant. (To put it simply). 

It also seems to show some malaria properties (not in its NRA, but how it works). So one can be positive, then negative, and positive again even if one didn't got infected again. The virus was just "sleeping". 

So, to be short, this shit has still many mysteries to be discovered.

But most likely dramatic shits. 

I can't tell more. Researches are still going. But results are just freaking.

It's not a basic coronavirus, but a fucking mutant coming from an horror movie. 

Believe me.


----------



## Redline (Apr 17, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> With 313 deaths recorded in the past 24 hours and a total of 5,163 deaths this Friday, April 17, Belgium is now considered to be the European country with the highest mortality from coronavirus per capita.
> 
> _Source : CNN
> _
> Guys I'm fucked


That's sad to head..just stay home and don't get out if is not really necessary


----------



## Redline (Apr 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @DeVision Fine for now. Thanks again for caring bro.
> 
> No symptoms anymore.
> 
> ...


I believe you..they want to start reopen things here but they is still the risk for a second outburst anyway so..up until we will have a proper vaccine we all gonna have to be on high alert and even after this will be over the world itself gonna change, bit I am not sure if for the better


----------



## Redline (Apr 17, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Relax nowhere near as high as other countries like UK, Italy, Spain etc.
> 
> Quarantine and take the appropriate measures.


The states are in the worst situation right now expecially considering that prick of a president the have ...
Well they voted for him so that's what they get , same as when we had berlusconi here, but even now the Italian sheep are still listen to racist people like salvini and meloni...
What a shame


----------



## MO (Apr 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> @MO do you remember this joint?
> 
> 
> I feel so empty 'cause you've taken your love out my life
> I'll keep you happy darling don't let me go


First time hearing but its a nice litle song.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Apr 17, 2020)

MO said:


> First time hearing but its a nice litle song.


oh ok thought you knew some of the old canadian artists


----------



## MO (Apr 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> oh ok thought you knew some of the old canadian artists


she canadian?


----------



## Soca (Apr 17, 2020)

MO said:


> she canadian?


Yea from toronto. She was super big back in like 06 n shit. You might've heard this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blueice12 (Apr 17, 2020)

This been on my mind for a few minutes


----------



## Soca (Apr 17, 2020)

blueice12 said:


> This been on my mind for a few minutes


I don't get it


----------



## blueice12 (Apr 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> I don't get it



Just been thinking some architecture


----------



## Soca (Apr 17, 2020)

blueice12 said:


> Just been thinking some architecture


ah

I thought you were gonna somehow sneak in a heart of gold reference in there


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 17, 2020)

@Gledinos @Flame @T.D.A @Blade @Lawliet @Cyrus the Cactus @Kamina. @TheWiggian 





And the special one for those who oppose the legion

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Lurko (Apr 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Gledinos @Flame @T.D.A @Blade @Lawliet @Cyrus the Cactus @Kamina. @TheWiggian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Lol.


Join the legion before it's too late.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 17, 2020)

Also I got something for @Mob @Shiba D. Inu and @Nana and @Veggie

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lurko (Apr 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Join the legion before it's too late.


I've been a Zolo fan.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I've been a Zolo fan.


Been??? 
Been?????? 
Been?????????? 


One doesn't simply stop being a Zoro fan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Been???
> Been??????
> Been??????????
> 
> ...


Wtf are you on lewdman?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Wtf are you on lewdman?


I am sitting on a chair if that's what you mean, Lurk. I am pulling your leg, I am bored.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I am sitting on a chair if that's what you mean, Lurk. I am pulling your leg, I am bored.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 17, 2020)

Lurker said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Apr 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> Yea from toronto. She was super big back in like 06 n shit. You might've heard this one


I have not heard any of this.


----------



## Veggie (Apr 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Also I got something for @Mob @Shiba D. Inu and @Nana and @Veggie


Yo!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 17, 2020)

Veggie said:


> Yo!


@Shiba D. Inu 



The first one is from a friend, the second one I made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Apr 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Also I got something for @Mob @Shiba D. Inu and @Nana and @Veggie





Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Shiba D. Inu
> 
> 
> 
> The first one is from a friend, the second one I made.


@Charlotte D. Kurisu  I think its time we put that ban hammer to good use.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Apr 18, 2020)

The more I think about it the more I come to the conclusion that I give post time skip One Piece 4/10.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Apr 18, 2020)

Heya!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 18, 2020)

MO said:


> @Charlotte D. Kurisu  I think its time we put that ban hammer to good use.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Gledinos @Flame @T.D.A @Blade @Lawliet @Cyrus the Cactus @Kamina. @TheWiggian
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You did it?  

That's neat as funuck!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 18, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You did it?


Me and a friend. 




Mariko said:


> That's neat as funuck!


Thanks. 




How are you btw? Feeling better?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ben???
> Ben??????
> Ben??????????



Benben. 

@shaantu


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 18, 2020)

MShadows said:


> Heya!


Nice


----------



## Mariko (Apr 18, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Me and a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pain in the chest for 3 hours now. No difficulty to breath though. The emergency services told me not to panic and wait. As long as I can breath correctly they wont come. 

A friend is supposed to come here (against the containment rules) so he can help me if something happens. 

I'm like near a panic nervous breakdown.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 18, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Pain in the chest for 3 hours now. No difficulty to breath though. The emergency services told me not to panic and wait. As long as I can breath correctly they wont come.
> 
> A friend is supposed



You'll be fine


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 18, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Pain in the chest for 3 hours now. No difficulty to breath though. The emergency services told me not to panic and wait. As long as I can breath correctly they wont come.
> 
> A friend is supposed to come here (against the containment rules) so he can help me if something happens.
> 
> I'm like near a panic nervous breakdown.


Oh. I see. Try to relax and not to think about it. 

That's good. Someone being there will help you. 

Just try to relax. Sorry, I  am not really good with this. I am sure you will be fine, just try to get your mind off of it.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 18, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Pain in the chest for 3 hours now. No difficulty to breath though. The emergency services told me not to panic and wait. As long as I can breath correctly they wont come.
> 
> A friend is supposed to come here (against the containment rules) so he can help me if something happens.
> 
> I'm like near a panic nervous breakdown.



Stay strong 

Tout va s'arranger


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 18, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Pain in the chest for 3 hours now. No difficulty to breath though. The emergency services told me not to panic and wait. As long as I can breath correctly they wont come.
> 
> A friend is supposed to come here (against the containment rules) so he can help me if something happens.
> 
> I'm like near a panic nervous breakdown.



for what it's worth, i had very intense pain in my chest for 4-5 days, mild-to-medium pain for 2 weeks or so (still have discomfort in my chest). but i didn't die and didn't even need to be hospitalized even though i thought - at one point - it's unavoidable. over the counter painkillers didn't ease the pain at all. 

tl;dr don't expect the pain to go away anytime soon. don't panic but keep your phone by your side and obv, if you think you might be in real danger, call the ambulance.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 18, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Stay strong
> 
> Tout va s'arranger



Put1 là j'avoue je flippe ma race sa mère la pute!

Douleur dans la poitrine/poumons depuis midi, et ça passe pas.

Les services sont surchargés. Pas de prise en charge tant que j'étouffe pas, bref si je suis entrain de crever.

Si ça se trouve c'est même pas le covid mais un putain d'infarctus du myocarde de merde. 

Là je suis dans un état de bouillonnement nerveux limite nucléaire.  

Once again je flippe ma maman là. Je suis pas certaine de passer la journée, et vu la surcharge des servives, je vais peut-être crever chez moi devant mes filles de 1 et 7 ans. 

Cool les gars! 

Merci Macron!

Merci tous les enculés qui auront niqué le service public hospitalier pour faire des économies.

Bande de fils de putes d'enculés de vos races de bâtards, vous direz quoi à mes filles? 

Merde! Fait chier!

Putain si j'avais un bazooka avant de crever j'irais péter l'Elysée et tous les connards irresponsables qui y travaillent pour les lobbies et les patrons. 

Sachez bande d'enculés que nos enfants viendront vous chercher sales fils de pute! 

Putain désolé je décompense.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 18, 2020)

What's the new video edit about?


----------



## Gledania (Apr 18, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Put1 là j'avoue je flippe ma race sa mère la pute!
> 
> Douleur dans la poitrine/poumons depuis midi, et ça passe pas.
> 
> ...



Don't worry , you can do it. 
Tu es beaucoup sortie ses derniers jours ?
On sait si oui ou non c'est corona ?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 18, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Don't worry , you can do it.
> Tu es beaucoup sortie ses derniers jours ?
> On sait si oui ou non c'est corona ?



Oui je suis covid+

Un mec super bien d'SOS médecin vient de venir chez moi.

Apparemment c'est juste une crise d'angoisse. Il m'a fait 1000 tests (cœur, tension, gorge et autres)

Il m'a prescrit un anti dépresseur.

Selon lui je décompense le stress et l'angoisse de l'infection, mais rien de grave.

Le mec se nomme Docteur "Vérité" (sérieux, j'ai l’ordonnance si tu veux voir).

 Genre tu fais confiance quoi!


----------



## Gledania (Apr 18, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Oui je suis covid+
> 
> Un mec super bien d'SOS médecin vient de venir chez moi.
> 
> ...



Ya pas de risque pour les 30/40 ?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 18, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Oui je suis covid+
> 
> Un mec super bien d'SOS médecin vient de venir chez moi.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mariko (Apr 18, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Ya pas de risque pour les 30/40 ?



Si bah si, carrément.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 18, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Si bah si, carrément.



Quel pourcentage


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 18, 2020)

I opened this thread and Google Chrome asked me if I wanted to translate French


----------



## Mariko (Apr 18, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Quel pourcentage



Hard to say.

Studies arn't clear. It depends on many factors. 

We will know more in the incoming months.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 18, 2020)

Happy Birthday @yantos !!!


----------



## Gledania (Apr 18, 2020)

@yantos happy birthday


----------



## Blade (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Apr 18, 2020)

Blade said:


>



good design according to Oda


----------



## Venom (Apr 18, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Oui je suis covid+
> 
> Un mec super bien d'SOS médecin vient de venir chez moi.
> 
> ...





Gledinos said:


> Ya pas de risque pour les 30/40 ?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Apr 19, 2020)

avy bets are old news 


usertitle bets tho


----------



## Mariko (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Apr 19, 2020)

No health care system?


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Apr 19, 2020)

@T.D.A @Gledinos @Shiba D. Inu @Kinjin @Oreki @Amol @TheWiggian @Redline @shaantu @THE Ol @BlaBlaBla too many ppl it'd be too long

I love you fams! 

You all are magic!

Take care of you and your fams 

Also @Soca 

I love you too bro 

Shanks>Mihawk btw


----------



## Oreki (Apr 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @T.D.A @Gledinos @Shiba D. Inu @Kinjin @Oreki @Amol @TheWiggian @Redline @shaantu @THE Ol @BlaBlaBla too many ppl it'd be too long
> 
> I love you fams!
> 
> ...


Why so sentimental today?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 19, 2020)

I forgot the non Olers like @Rinoa @colours @Kitsune @Underworld Broker @Gin @Whitebeard @Majin Lu @Azeruth @Leeroy Jenkins @BlaBlaBla

I love you too


----------



## Mariko (Apr 19, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Why so sentimental today?



Who care?


----------



## Oreki (Apr 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Who care?


I do


----------



## Mariko (Apr 19, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I do



Nothing. Take care of you mate.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Nothing. Take care of you mate.


 
You’re not going to just tell me this like that


----------



## Mariko (Apr 19, 2020)

"Is this love is this love that I'm feeling, wohohoho"

Bob Einstein Marley

I love you fams!


----------



## Mariko (Apr 19, 2020)

Take care of your ass you fams assholes! 

If anything I'll miss you like a true family! 

2008-2020

Damn!


----------



## Mariko (Apr 19, 2020)

And Carrot WILL join modafokaz!


----------



## Mariko (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Apr 19, 2020)

If Carrot joins, you will call this thread Mariko was right from the start!


----------



## Mariko (Apr 19, 2020)

Damn my life lol:


----------



## Mariko (Apr 19, 2020)

"I gotta stay high, all the time, to time, to keep it out of my mind"


----------



## Mariko (Apr 19, 2020)

I gotta stay high all the time
To keep you off my mind
High all the time
To keep you off my mind
Spend my days locked in a haze
Trying to forget you bitch
I fall back down
Gotta stay high all my life
To forget you got me
I gotta stay
I gotta stay
I gotta stay
I gotta stay high all the time
To keep you off my mind
High all the time
To keep you off my mind
Spend my days locked in a haze
Trying to forget you bitch
I fall back down
Gotta stay high all my life
To forget you're killing me
I gotta stay
Staying in my play pretend
Where the fun ain't got no end
Ooh
Can't go home alone again
Need someone to numb the pain
Ooh
Staying in…

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 19, 2020)

Putain je crois que je décompense.

C'est chaud, le médoc m'a fait une montée de ouf puis là je redescend je crois.

Quelle conne.

Désolée les gens.

Tu traduira @Gledinos j'ai plus la force.

Ed:

faut que je mange je crois.

I need to eat something. My new drug is fantastic but freaking at the same time. 

Can't tell much, 1st day I take it. apparently it takes a few days to be acustomized to it. 

Ah fuck. I feel strange as fuck. Like a super weed but weird.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 19, 2020)

Better to shut up, eat something and go to bed.


----------



## Redline (Apr 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Hard to say.
> 
> Studies arn't clear. It depends on many factors.
> 
> We will know more in the incoming months.


It saddens me to hear what are you going through right now , seriously, I think I might have had it more then a month ago becouse for nearly a week I felt like my lung were burning and I was weak, then that feeling disappeared, luckily I didn't effects no one around me but I am not even sure that was it or something else which I never felt before anyway...now I am not a doctor and neither I would be able to tell you what to do , becouse I am quite ignorant about the how whole virus can be dealt with but apparently there are several different ways it can be treated with different results, I understand what your politicians are doing is a shame to cope with , but you know better and you know that unfortunately there is nothing we can do about that, all over the world what matter most is the money first of sand then , maybe, just maybe it comes the health and the security of the citizens but even then this has to come with a price, I think I will mp you soon so that we might talk in private, just don't Listen too much of the Nirvana unplugged becouse it will saddens you even further..lol, just kidding, you know ...I see you as a strong female character but I do know even strong will can be broken apart if they lose their dreams of a living, so just. Try to get into something that might cheers you up and rise your spirit even if it is a stupid commedy movie or any book that could work well with you..just in case you never read Siddhartha of Herman hesse I strongly advise you to check it and read it all, I assure you it's one of those readings that gonna make you feel.better whiting your inner self , if you can afford to do it and you don't suffer too much from the pain, I love you too Mariko, as much as this might be worth for you becouse we barely know each other for real , just try to stay strong as you are and keep yourself within a certain range of emotions if you can manage too...speak to you soon hopefully, send you an hug and an a nice Italian kiss sweetheart


----------



## DeVision (Apr 20, 2020)

Oh damn.. That was a roller coaster of emotions.


----------



## Amol (Apr 20, 2020)

@Mariko 
You got corona?? 
Damn. But you are young and healthy so you will beat it. I know you will. 
I love you too! 
And Luffy is the besto MC !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Putain je crois que je décompense.
> 
> C'est chaud, le médoc m'a fait une montée de ouf puis là je redescend je crois.
> 
> ...



Don't let that Virus take you down friend. You can do it
... if not... c'etais un plaisir de t'avoir connu 

@Shiba D. Inu Don't get corona bruh  I don't show it but I don't want anyone to leave the OL forever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @T.D.A @Gledinos @Shiba D. Inu @Kinjin @Oreki @Amol @TheWiggian @Redline @shaantu @THE Ol @BlaBlaBla too many ppl it'd be too long
> 
> I love you fams!
> 
> ...


I hope you will feel better 

we love u too  stay strong <3


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I gotta stay high all the time
> To keep you off my mind
> High all the time
> To keep you off my mind
> ...



I still have more content bullying @Gledinos which you must see.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

@Astro heard you posted porn


----------



## Beast (Apr 20, 2020)

China banning black people from its restaurants?


----------



## Nox (Apr 20, 2020)

@T.D.A You heard correct.  

That reminds me of something though. IDK who the fuck this is but he seemed very eager to dick-ride my name. To where mans got told about it on Discord. 

When did I hurt this man and why did he not put me on ignore then? Like I legit never has seen this n*gga before in my OL life

 


Im not soft though so I wont sub tweet @girafarig whats good?


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

Astro said:


> @T.D.A You heard correct.
> 
> That reminds me of something though. IDK who the fuck this is but he seemed very eager to dick-ride my name. To where mans got told about it on Discord.
> 
> When did I hurt this man and why did he not put me on ignore then? Like I legit never has seen this n*gga before in my OL life



She's a girl apparently and has a crush on Gled. Maybe thought u were competition


----------



## Gledania (Apr 20, 2020)

Astro said:


> @T.D.A You heard correct.
> 
> That reminds me of something though. IDK who the fuck this is but he seemed very eager to dick-ride my name. To where mans got told about it on Discord.
> 
> When did I hurt this man and why did he not put me on ignore then? Like I legit never has seen this n*gga before in my OL life




Bruh since you missed it :



You had an appearance


----------



## Gledania (Apr 20, 2020)

Astro said:


> Im not soft though so I wont sub tweet @girafarig whats good?



You're not the only one. @girafarig can't stand @DeVision and @Flame as well


----------



## Nox (Apr 20, 2020)

@T.D.A -- you have $20, pick two 

> girl = $10
> posting in the OL = $10
> have crush on gledania = $20
> man = $0


----------



## Ren. (Apr 20, 2020)

Astro said:


> @T.D.A You heard correct.
> 
> That reminds me of something though. IDK who the fuck this is but he seemed very eager to dick-ride my name. To where mans got told about it on Discord.
> 
> ...


Btw, it's a girl.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 20, 2020)

Astro said:


> @T.D.A -- you have $20, pick two
> 
> > girl = $10
> > posting in the OL = $10
> ...




Read this bruh



I assure you gonna like it.
You missed alot this weeks


----------



## Nox (Apr 20, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You're not the only one. @girafarig can't stand @DeVision and @Flame as well



@Flame is like top 500 all time internet users. now I know I am in the right company.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 20, 2020)

@Astro  face it man women hate you 

Now back to my lifting


----------



## trance (Apr 20, 2020)

so

girafarig is a girl and has a thing for gled? she gon have to fight flame for him first


----------



## trance (Apr 20, 2020)

@Ren.


----------



## Beast (Apr 20, 2020)

There’s enough weird people putting up personas, being a female is a very popular one. 

Having a crush on Gled, well that’s a role not many actors would take... not even the best of them.


----------



## shaantu (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm a man in RL
just saying


----------



## Gledania (Apr 20, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> There’s enough weird people putting up personas, being a female is a very popular one.
> 
> Having a crush on Gled, well that’s a role not many actors would take... not even the best of them.



Getting a crush in a forum is a non sens for me.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 20, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I'm a man in RL
> just saying



You're a little baby in real life.


----------



## shaantu (Apr 20, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Getting a crush in a forum is a non sens for me.


wow dude I'm so proud of you, I've never expected you would say something so wise


----------



## Ren. (Apr 20, 2020)

trance said:


> @Ren.


REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

I was playing DSIII just yesterday on another save.

I butchered Aldrich And stopped at the Dancer to test some weapons.


----------



## shaantu (Apr 20, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You're a little baby in real life.


physically? no
mentally? hell yes


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 20, 2020)

Yo


----------



## Gledania (Apr 20, 2020)

trance said:


> so
> 
> girafarig is a girl and has a thing for gled? she gon have to fight flame for him first



You missed the biggest drama ever lately which involved me gira flame ... and ... Ava

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Apr 20, 2020)

oh yea almost forgot

happy 420

the 420 of 420s no less 



Ren. said:


> REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> I was playing DSIII just yesterday on another save.
> 
> I butchered Aldrich And stopped at the Dancer to test some weapons



roommate got into 3 so i also ended up gettin back into it lol 

made a luck character for bleed, poison and hollow builds

its pretty ok so far


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 20, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You missed the biggest drama ever lately which involved me gira flame ... and ... Ava



It was so fun


----------



## Beast (Apr 20, 2020)

100k Trance


----------



## Lurko (Apr 20, 2020)

420!!!!


----------



## Lurko (Apr 20, 2020)

trance said:


> oh dis gon be good
> 
> send me the link my ^ (use bro)


Ava


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Beast (Apr 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


> 420!!!!




Time to get some LOUD


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You missed the biggest drama ever lately which involved me gira flame ... and ... Ava



If you had to choose one NF girl, who would it be?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Apr 20, 2020)

trance said:


> oh dis gon be good
> 
> send me the link my ^ (use bro)



Basically gira asked me to follow her at a time.
Back in time I was trying to defeat Flame in an alley game and asked her + shrike to help me. I forgot to follow her and thank her in the end then it ended weirdly :



Read from this page to the moment Ava leave the convo. You gonna laugh your ass


----------



## trance (Apr 20, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> 100k Trance



i have ascended

no longer am i bound by my mortal chains


----------



## Beast (Apr 20, 2020)

Gira is definitely a girl or a weird ass nigha.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> If you had to choose one NF girl, who would it be?



You


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 20, 2020)

trance said:


> i have ascended
> 
> no longer am i bound by my mortal chains



Enlightened being


----------



## Beast (Apr 20, 2020)

trance said:


> i have ascended
> 
> no longer am i bound by my mortal chains


Excerise your powers and exterminate Shiba, be the only 100K OLer in all the lands... it is but your destiny!


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Gira is definitely a girl or a weird ass nigha.



I mean if Gira isn't a girl, then ofc it's going to be some weird ass guy pretending to be one. 

But maybe there's on this forum, girls pretending to be guys lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I mean if Gira isn't a girl, then ofc it's going to be some weird ass guy pretending to be one.
> 
> But maybe there's on this forum, girls pretending to be guys lol.



 I hope not. That would be weird.


----------



## Beast (Apr 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> But maybe there's on this forum, girls pretending to be guys lol.


Who would be your first suspects?


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Who would be your first suspects?



I've already posted pics of myself


----------



## Lurko (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 20, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Time to get some LOUD


It sucks I can't get weed.


----------



## Irene (Apr 20, 2020)

I actually come across some posters who I thought they were females cuz of their energy or like posting style


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Nox (Apr 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> For me *all females are men until I see them in person.*
> 
> I know only one active female in OL that I know is a female in RL.
> 
> ...



As you should, this is Internet Rule number 2.

Anyway 2020 is looking real miserable, Summer has officially ended here and Winter is upon us 

At this point IDK which one I would welcome more a Depression or World War 3


----------



## trance (Apr 20, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Basically gira asked me to follow her at a time.
> Back in time I was trying to defeat Flame in an alley game and asked her + shrike to help me. I forgot to follow her and thank her in the end then it ended weirdly :
> 
> 
> ...



had to switch to (the objectively inferior) 20ppp to read it otherwise it'd just send me to the very end of the convo thread


----------



## Redline (Apr 20, 2020)

shaantu said:


> I'm a man in RL
> just saying


Then you are a pussy as a  man I mean..lmaoo
Do you guys thinks I am girl..!? Ahahah?
Stop pretending to be something you are not!
This is teens mentality


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

Astro said:


> As you should, this is Internet Rule number 2.
> 
> Anyway 2020 is looking real miserable, Summer has officially ended here and Winter is upon us
> 
> At this point IDK which one I would welcome more a Depression or World War 3



wait for my next video edit or watch the ones you missed


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 20, 2020)

The only thing I know is that society's view on how a man should be is screwed and that's why many men are fucked up in head and in the heart.

Moreover that's one reason why there aren't many spirituality courses about sacred masculinity/Yang energy.


----------



## Redline (Apr 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> For me all females are men until I see them in person.
> 
> I know only one active female in OL that I know is a female in RL.
> 
> ...


So you are a girl and Zoro hater...
Interesting... XD


----------



## Lurko (Apr 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> wait for my next video edit or watch the ones you missed


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


>



.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> .


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

Redline said:


> It saddens me to hear what are you going through right now , seriously, I think I might have had it more then a month ago becouse for nearly a week I felt like my lung were burning and I was weak, then that feeling disappeared, luckily I didn't effects no one around me but I am not even sure that was it or something else which I never felt before anyway...now I am not a doctor and neither I would be able to tell you what to do , becouse I am quite ignorant about the how whole virus can be dealt with but apparently there are several different ways it can be treated with different results, I understand what your politicians are doing is a shame to cope with , but you know better and you know that unfortunately there is nothing we can do about that, all over the world what matter most is the money first of sand then , maybe, just maybe it comes the health and the security of the citizens but even then this has to come with a price, I think I will mp you soon so that we might talk in private, just don't Listen too much of the Nirvana unplugged becouse it will saddens you even further..lol, just kidding, you know ...I see you as a strong female character but I do know even strong will can be broken apart if they lose their dreams of a living, so just. Try to get into something that might cheers you up and rise your spirit even if it is a stupid commedy movie or any book that could work well with you..just in case you never read Siddhartha of Herman hesse I strongly advise you to check it and read it all, I assure you it's one of those readings that gonna make you feel.better whiting your inner self , if you can afford to do it and you don't suffer too much from the pain, I love you too Mariko, as much as this might be worth for you becouse we barely know each other for real , just try to stay strong as you are and keep yourself within a certain range of emotions if you can manage too...speak to you soon hopefully, send you an hug and an a nice Italian kiss sweetheart



Spee D. read

Corona son of a bitch already attacked my throat.

Docs don't get it, and don't get why my lungs are fine. 

But if shit get worst I'll be hospitalized, and they'll eventually remove all of it. 

Dunno what it means but sounds bad. 

-Ok gurl, we gonna remove your throat, don't worry

-Lol what? Can I get back home instead? 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Redline (Apr 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The only thing I know is that society's view on how a man should be is screwed and that's why many men are fucked up in head and in the heart.
> 
> Moreover that's one reason why there aren't many spirituality courses about sacred masculinity/Yang energy.


You could say the same about women to be honest, expecially here in Italy


----------



## Lurko (Apr 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


>


Light is just as good.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Light is just as good.



He is my student after all.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> .


You son of a ...


----------



## Redline (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Spee D. read
> 
> Corona son of a bitch already attacked my throat.
> 
> ...


I think I got over it just by stay home , sleeping and smoking..XD luckly and yes! Finger cross..I hate the smell of hospital


----------



## Lurko (Apr 20, 2020)

@Gledinos battle me.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

Redline said:


> I think I got over it just by stay home , sleeping and smoking..XD luckly and yes! Finger cross..I hate the smell of hospital



I hate hospitals.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I hate hospitals.



Me too


----------



## Redline (Apr 20, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> China banning black people from its restaurants?


What? Did they get the Trump virus?
Did you guys saw how he treats the press? What a piece of shit!
He thinks he is god


----------



## Redline (Apr 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Me too


Who doesn't!? The smell of it and the silent mounting in the corridors...maybe only doctor like it , maybe.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 20, 2020)

As long as they don't clean you..


----------



## Lurko (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Apr 20, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You're not the only one. @girafarig can't stand @DeVision and @Flame as well


She probably don't like people with superego and no introspection I guess


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 20, 2020)

Redline said:


> Who doesn't!? The smell of it and the silent mounting in the corridors...maybe only doctor like it , maybe.



Poor doctors


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

Redline said:


> She probably don't like people with superego and no introspection I guess


----------



## Redline (Apr 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Poor doctors


No really, they choose to do that job, anyway , we should still be glad some people are up for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 20, 2020)

Redline said:


> She probably don't like people with superego and no introspection I guess


On Nf all of us can have that.


----------



## Redline (Apr 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


> On Nf all of us can have that.


That's partially true, I do have superego myself sometimes


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 20, 2020)

Redline said:


> No really, they choose to do that job, anyway , we should still be glad some people are up for it



Agreed. But to tell the truth sometimes you don't know what you're getting into until you're deep down in the rabbit hole.

That's what happened with me and the degree I got.


----------



## Redline (Apr 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Agreed. But to tell the truth sometimes you don't know what you're getting into until you're deep down in the rabbit hole.
> 
> That's what happened with me and the degree I got.


Yep..true, you probably were still too young when you made up your mind about it


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 20, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yep..true, you probably were still too young when you made up your mind about it



Mostly external influences


----------



## Redline (Apr 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Mostly external influences


Which also means you were to young to made up your mind by your own
Well, see the glass half full Alibaba
At least you learnt to never let anyone decide what you are supposed to do with your life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 20, 2020)

Redline said:


> Which also means you were to young to made up your mind by your own



Yes. I needed a lot of time alone which I only got after living away from my parents.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 20, 2020)

Redline said:


> Well, see the glass half full Alibaba
> At least you learnt to never let anyone decide what you are supposed to do with your life



I'm at peace with it 

It's all part of my lifepath for this incarnation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Apr 20, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Basically gira asked me to follow her at a time.
> Back in time I was trying to defeat Flame in an alley game and asked her + shrike to help me. I forgot to follow her and thank her in the end then it ended weirdly :
> 
> 
> ...




yooooooo

how i missed this? 

that internet soap opera - forum edition drama was truly hilarious 

there were some good laughing moments i have to say

but if you do ever do, this kind of feud, again

tag me too

i wanna post some memes


----------



## Kamina. (Apr 20, 2020)

Gledania hates women


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

Blade said:


> yooooooo
> 
> how i missed this?
> 
> ...



@DeVision and @Redline is an ongoing feud, only a few posts back Redline indirectly took shots at DeV. 

Developing story


----------



## Blade (Apr 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision and @Redline is an ongoing feud, only a few posts back Redline indirectly took shots at DeV.
> 
> Developing story





redline = sabo

devision = fujitora


----------



## Redline (Apr 20, 2020)

Guess who's Don ciccio!!? XD
Ps you can edit this if you want lol


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

Redline feels disrespected that as the real Italian he is not regarded as the Don


----------



## Redline (Apr 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Redline feels disrespected that as the real Italian he is not regarded as the Don


My main email is called Donsteo lol
What a Canadian knows about Mafia lmaoo
Just nonsense
And..i am also Sicilian
Nothing else to add


----------



## Irene (Apr 20, 2020)

The OL crossed 1.5M posts 

Let's throw a party


----------



## Redline (Apr 20, 2020)

Nana said:


> The OL crossed 1.5M posts
> 
> Let's throw a party


Yeah but not k pop shit please.. XD


----------



## Ren. (Apr 20, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You


:gitgud


----------



## Lurko (Apr 20, 2020)

Blade said:


> redline = sabo
> 
> devision = fujitora


 Redline...


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

Redline said:


> My main email is called Donsteo lol
> What a Canadian knows about Mafia lmaoo
> Just nonsense
> And..i am also Sicilian
> Nothing else to add



DeV isn't Canadian, he's Bosnian.


----------



## Redline (Apr 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> DeV isn't Canadian, he's Bosnian.


Oh yeah truei got confused with the Toronto. Raptors ...I should I have guess with his talk with light, you are right


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 20, 2020)

Redline said:


> Oh yeah truei got confused with the Toronto. Raptors ...I should I have guess with his talk with light, you are right





Are you stalking us?


----------



## Redline (Apr 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Are you stalking us?


Why ? Becouse you are Bosnian? No !
I like Bosnian people...generally all people from the est Europe as well
I am not racist, I am an Italian that know where his roots came from,that mean from all over the places..lol
Only dumb and ignorant Italians are racist imo too bad we got plenty of em


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 20, 2020)

Redline said:


> Why ? Becouse you are Bosnian? No !
> I like Bosnian people...generally all people from the est Europe as well


It was a joke lmao. 

I am not Bosnian though.


----------



## Redline (Apr 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It was a joke lmao.
> 
> I am not Bosnian though.


Serbian then?


----------



## DeVision (Apr 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision and @Redline is an ongoing feud, only a few posts back Redline indirectly took shots at DeV.
> 
> Developing story



Wait what? Where? Quote it.



T.D.A said:


> DeV isn't Canadian, he's Bosnian.



Nope. I'm a Croat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 20, 2020)

Che Bella la croazia! Ma sopratutto le croate... I met some


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 20, 2020)

Redline said:


> Serbian then?


Aye.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Apr 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Aye.


No he is Bulgarian, he is


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> No he is Bulgarian, he is


----------



## Ren. (Apr 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Only info they need to know is that Serbian girls are hot AF


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Only info they need to know is that Serbian girls are hot AF


True, but lewd.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wait what? Where? Quote it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I'm a Croat.



But from Mostar, Bosnia


----------



## DeVision (Apr 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> But from Mostar, Bosnia



I'm living in Germany right now. Am I a German? XD

And don't pretend you forgot the asswhooping on World cup this summer.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm living in Germany right now. Am I a German? XD
> 
> And don't pretend you forgot the asswhooping on World cup this summer.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 20, 2020)

Clear cheat. 
A penalty from a normal positioned hand in midair and from half a meter.
And another controversial goal. 

But fuckit. We raped England. And sent them home without the football.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

Pogba. 

Mbappé > though


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Clear cheat.
> A penalty from a normal positioned hand in midair and from half a meter.
> And another controversial goal.
> 
> But fuckit. We raped England. And sent them home without the football.



2-1 with extra time from the golden gen of Croatia against an England side still in transition.
Won't see Croatia anywhere near the semis or finals anytime soon moving forward.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Pogba.
> 
> Mbappé > though


Meh ...
Zidane shits on the new players


----------



## Ren. (Apr 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Won't see Croatia anywhere near the semis or finals anytime soon moving forward


Yeah because UK had so many in the how many years was it now?


----------



## DeVision (Apr 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> 2-1 with extra time from the golden gen of Croatia against an England side still in transition.
> Won't see Croatia anywhere near the semis or finals anytime soon moving forward.



Did England had any attempts at goal except for the Trippier free kick? XD

Inb4 Croatia gonna fare better in the Euros than Failland.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Pogba.
> 
> Mbappé > though



This said Zidane > All

Dude is over kill



OVER KILL:


----------



## DeVision (Apr 20, 2020)

Messi >> Zidane


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 20, 2020)

CR7>>>


----------



## DeVision (Apr 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> CR7>>>



He's not even the best Ronaldo.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> He's not even the best Ronaldo.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 20, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



Watch the video. XD


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 20, 2020)

what is the team that, in your opinion, played the best football you've seen?

for me, it's argentina NT in 2002, brazil NT in 2002, spain NT 2008-2012, fc barcelona 2007-2012, ac milan 2003-2007 (i consider these the 'not a pass amiss' teams, really enjoy rewatching their games)

honorable mentions: mid-2000 united, 2002 wengerville

sentimental favorites: turkey NT in 2002, italy NT 2000-2008

might add some others when i remember them


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Watch the video. XD


Pravim projekat za faks sad, kasnije cu bacim pogled.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Messi >> Zidane


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Yeah because UK had so many in the how many years was it now?





DeVision said:


> Did England had any attempts at goal except for the Trippier free kick? XD
> 
> Inb4 Croatia gonna fare better in the Euros than Failland.



New decade, keep up


----------



## DeVision (Apr 20, 2020)

girafarig said:


> what is the team that, in your opinion, played the best football you've seen?
> 
> for me, it's argentina NT in 2002, brazil NT in 2002, spain NT 2008-2012, fc barcelona 2007-2012, ac milan 2003-2007 (i consider these the 'not a pass amiss' teams, really enjoy rewatching their games)
> 
> ...



Pep's Barca.
Spain's NT I wouldn't count because if they could've played the Barca team, they' get torn appart IMO.

I didn't like the Milan style, but it was greatness.



Light D Lamperouge said:


> Pravim projekat za faks sad, kasnije cu bacim pogled.



Traje 50 sekundi jebem te.. XD



Mariko said:


>



It's true my dear.



T.D.A said:


> New decade, keep up



See ya soon. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

Pep's Barca was often boring to watch because it was just tiki taka, keeping possession, not doing much else, but when they clicked and scored, the goals were beautiful.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Pep's Barca was often boring to watch because it was just tiki taka, keeping possession, not doing much else, but when they clicked and scored, the goals were beautiful.



To me the most dominant team. If they only had a bit more luck with their DC's..


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Pep's Barca.
> Spain's NT I wouldn't count because if they could've played the Barca team, they' get torn appart IMO.



i don't disagree but i included the NT because like pep's barca, they had that utterly demoralizing effect on their opponents (and impeccable technique of course). the other teams were scared of playing them or resorted to dejongisms - which also signifies desperation imo.

edit: pep's city plays lovely football, now that i think about it. but they cannot into CL.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 20, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i don't disagree but i included the NT because like pep's barca, they had that utterly demoralizing effect on their opponents (and impeccable technique of course). the other teams were scared of playing them or resorted to dejongisms - which also signifies desperation imo.



Well yeah. Spain's NT was probably the best one I watched (even tho I watched WC 2002).


----------



## Flame (Apr 20, 2020)

Astro said:


> @Flame is like top 500 all time internet users. now I know I am in the right company.


thanks g, welcome back


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

Flame said:


> thanks g, welcome back



Did you see Gledania proposed to Skylar?


----------



## Flame (Apr 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Did you see Gledania proposed to Skylar?


he what now


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

Flame said:


> he what now





Gledinos said:


> @Skylar I love you
> 
> marry me.
> 
> You're my savior :


----------



## Flame (Apr 20, 2020)

lewd man strikes again


----------



## DeVision (Apr 20, 2020)

Flame said:


> lewd man strikes again



Don't be jelly. He'll be back.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Pep's Barca.
> Spain's NT I wouldn't count because if they could've played the Barca team, they' get torn appart IMO.
> 
> I didn't like the Milan style, but it was greatness.
> ...



The virgin Messi (or whatever his name is) did nothing but playing with a ball.

The chad Zidane one head-shot an asshole who shit talked his sister. 

Zidane > Messi.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> The virgin Messi (or whatever his name is) did nothing but playing with a ball.
> 
> The chad Zidane one head-shot an asshole who shit talked his sister.
> 
> Zidane > Messi.



That chad lost it for his country with that action..


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That chad lost it for his country with that action..



This is what a true chad is son.

Family/dignity > any cups.



Zidane is a true Kaizer Soze.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> This is what a true chad is son.
> 
> Family/dignity > any cups.



Who know what they told each other.. It's just their story..
Maybe he told him that he's an bald asshole.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Who know what they told each other.. It's just their story..
> Maybe he told him that he's an bald asshole.



He shit talked his sister (or his mother I don't remember and I don't care). Dude recognized it, confirming Zidane's version.

And I wont teach you how italians tend to be racists right? Not all of course, but many.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> He shit talked his sister (or his mother I don't remember and I don't care). Dude recognized it, confirming Zidane's version.
> 
> And I wont teach you how italians tend to be racists right? Not all of course, but many.



I think they made up.
And yeah.. There where a lot of theories what he said.. Either way, he won the WC with that sentence..
I hate Materazzi. But inteligencewise Materazzi > Zidane. And that's tough to say. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That chad lost it for his country with that action..



He already won the world cup for France in 98 anyway and they had no business being in the final in 2006 under Domenech lol.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I think they made up.
> And yeah.. There where a lot of theories what he said.. Either way, he won the WC with that sentence..
> I hate Materazzi. But inteligencewise Materazzi > Zidane. And that's tough to say. XD



If I was Zidane, my fams dignity > any world shit.

I don't care about football tbh. I just watch worldcup if France is in the final.

What is funny is that I had a debate with friends back then about Zidan head-shot.

All were like: fuck him, we lost the cup! 

I was like: Fuck your cup, I want him as my brother.

Or else...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> He already won the world cup for France in 98 anyway and they had no business being in the final in 2006 under Domenech lol.



Why did he play if he didn't want to win it? XD


----------



## DeVision (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> If I was Zidane, my fams dignity > any world shit.
> 
> I don't care about football tbh. I just watch worldcup if France is in the final.
> 
> ...



Yeah.. He got the dignity back by headbutting some other dudes chest.. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why did he play if he didn't want to win it? XD



Losing the WC 2006 competition is a distant memory now, French people have gotten over it most likely given their 2 World Cups in 6, which is a good return.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why did he play if he didn't want to win it? XD



If you play to win, you don't play, you war. 

Football is a game, not a war.

This said head-shots should be allowed


----------



## DeVision (Apr 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Losing the WC 2006 competition is a distant memory now, French people have gotten over it most likely given their 2 World Cups in 6, which is a good return.



That doesn't make Zidane any less inteligent.

I thought @Mariko was the type of person that respects intelligence, and not violence. Those times are long over.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

Damn, I talking about football.

I hate it generally.

Zidane is just a legend here, as is becoming Mbappé.

And they look good.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 20, 2020)

Btw , Euro this summer or not ? [HASHTAG]#coronavirus[/HASHTAG]


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That doesn't make Zidane any less inteligent.
> 
> I thought @Mariko was the type of person that respects intelligence, and not violence. Those times are long over.



It was only one headbutt to the chest, not like the guy threw multiple punches at him. Also how many CL trophies has Zidane won since being a coach? He must be quite intelligent.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> That doesn't make Zidane any less inteligent.
> 
> I thought @Mariko was the type of person that respects intelligence, and not violence. Those times are long over.



Lol, what intelligence has to do with football?

It's just cute boys toying with a ball. 

Smh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> It was only one headbutt to the chest, not like the guy threw multiple punches at him. Also how many CL trophies has Zidane won since being a coach? He must be quite intelligent.



I agree.

Zidane is a coach now?

Iirc he was playing in spain or germany, or england I don't know.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> It was only one headbutt to the chest, not like the guy threw multiple punches at him. Also how many CL trophies has Zidane won since being a coach? He must be quite intelligent.



He's almost as good as di mateo.




Mariko said:


> Lol, what intelligence has to do with football?
> 
> It's just cute boys toying with a ball.
> 
> Smh.



So you prefer mindless neanderthals over new age people?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> He's almost as good as di mateo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did I say I'd marry one?

But seeing them is "distracting".


----------



## DeVision (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Did I say I'd marry one?
> 
> But seeing them is "distracting".



No you didn't. But the preference is there.


----------



## Steven (Apr 20, 2020)

Is anybody here a expert in making HQ gifs?

@T.D.A maybe?


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

Acno said:


> Is anybody here a expert in making HQ gifs?
> 
> @T.D.A maybe?



what do you need?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> No you didn't. But the preference is there.


Dev you mad at Mariko?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

I personally know that stupid former PSG dude (Rabiot).

The one who refused to play the last world cup. Fucking idiot.

He's a nice guy though, and had a hard life.

He even signed for me one of his shirt:



Not a close friend though. Our mothers are.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 20, 2020)

Dev


----------



## DeVision (Apr 20, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Dev you mad at Mariko?



Never.
I love Mari.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Apr 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> what do you need?


I made a gif

But it has not a og quality and is smaller
2:22-2:35
My question is,how i make High Quality Gif´s?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Never.
> *I love Mari.*


----------



## Lurko (Apr 20, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Never.
> I love Mari.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

Acno said:


> I made a gif
> 
> But it has not a og quality and is smaller
> 2:22-2:35
> My question is,how i make High Quality Gif´s?



What program did you use and what size do you want it?

Also file size comes into play, if you need a lower file size, you need to drop the quality


----------



## DeVision (Apr 20, 2020)

I don't understand french. Please translate.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 20, 2020)

@MasterBeast 
Nami is hoter than Hancock. Stay mad


----------



## Steven (Apr 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> What program did you use and what size do you want it?
> 
> Also file size comes into play, if you need a lower file size, you need to drop the quality


I made it on giphy

Size?Just a bit bigger than the Gif i made


----------



## Steven (Apr 20, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @MasterBeast
> Nami is hoter than Hancock. Stay mad


This


----------



## Gledania (Apr 20, 2020)

Can someone tell me what the woman said in 2:28
 ?


@Flame @Nana @T.D.A ???


----------



## Flame (Apr 20, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Can someone tell me what the woman said in 2:28
> ?
> 
> 
> @Flame @Nana @T.D.A ???


sounds like "i teach manners too chef"

wait for tda he's native english speaker lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Apr 20, 2020)

Flame said:


> sounds like "i teach manners too chef"
> 
> wait for tda he's native english speaker lol


Owww kind of burned him a bit


----------



## Irene (Apr 20, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Can someone tell me what the woman said in 2:28
> ?
> 
> 
> @Flame @Nana @T.D.A ???


Teach me honors something something


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Can someone tell me what the woman said in 2:28
> ?
> 
> 
> @Flame @Nana @T.D.A ???



I teach manners too chef


----------



## Irene (Apr 20, 2020)

Lmao the roast


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

Acno said:


> I made it on giphy
> 
> Size?Just a bit bigger than the Gif i made



giphy is going to compress the clip and hence you'll get a lower quality. If you want the highest quality possible use something like Premiere Pro and download the highest quality version of that opening.


----------



## Redline (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> If I was Zidane, my fams dignity > any world shit.
> 
> I don't care about football tbh. I just watch worldcup if France is in the final.
> 
> ...


Lol..when I saw that I thought oh my ! Hell yeah we won the world cup !
Zidane fucked it up big time,not becouse the reasons but becouse he was used to play in Italy and back then, but maybe even now, and not just in Italy I assume, those bad words and tricks were used constantly, so he should have been used to it, expecially knowing Materazzi already, he lost his control and fuck it up..Eos! not saying Materazzi didn't deserve it but you can't do it in a final , and I respect thise thing and comments are common on a football field , so he should have known better and let it be, Materazzi played with it on purpose, maybe he saw him already tense and  nervous , more the usual ...
But we deserved to win that cup anyway, regardless the head butt which no doubt help us a lot in that moment, either team could have won and either would have deserve it too, actually France was maybe even a better team overall, maybe , not so sure but still...
Brasil is the top team
Argentina never won shit with such a an amazing player like Messi, Zidane was incredible, I am a juventus supporter, he played like the others were coming from another lower division, the only thing he missed it was a good shoot at the goal, not that he missed the skill but he just wasn't a goleador, otherwise that would have been too much from anyone to cope with


----------



## Steven (Apr 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> giphy is going to compress the clip and hence you'll get a lower quality. If you want the highest quality possible use something like Premiere Pro and download the highest quality version of that opening.


And something better than giphy for free?


----------



## Gledania (Apr 20, 2020)

@Blade 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

Acno said:


> And something better than giphy for free?



any website you use to upload a gif will decrease the quality, unfortunately. but try to find a 4k version of the opening and then use one of the sites, maybe ezgif will be better than giphy.

I created the gif on Premiere Pro but uploaded via imgur, quality is decreased but higher than the one you had before:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> giphy is going to compress the clip and hence you'll get a lower quality. If you want the highest quality possible use something like Premiere Pro and download the highest quality version of that opening.



Ezgif does a good job for those who don't have any creative suite. 

Way easier to use than CS to create and/or edit gifs.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> any website you use to upload a gif will decrease the quality, unfortunately. but try to find a 4k version of the opening and then use one of the sites, *maybe ezgif* will be better than giphy.
> 
> I created the gif on Premiere Pro but uploaded via imgur, quality is decreased but higher than the one you had before:



Didn't see that post.

My bad.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

Ez is really a powerful tool with many possibilities.

Ofc using CS is better, but takes time and skills.

For pics you can use picmonkey.

You can't download your work in trial but hey, just screenshot it.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

@Blade


----------



## Blade (Apr 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Blade





as long as zoro doesn't suggest goku to have a sparring match

he will remain alive


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

Blade said:


> as long as zoro doesn't suggest goku to have a sparring match
> 
> he will remain alive



Fixed. 

Are you alright bro?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Blade



Nami the navigator, she can find Zoro in a parallel verse.


----------



## Blade (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Are you alright bro?




i am the who should ask this 

how it's going?

do you feel any better now? or nothing changed?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

Blade said:


> i am the who should ask this
> 
> how it's going?
> 
> do you feel any better now? or nothing changed?



Hmmm

You want the sincere answer or the cool but fake one ?


----------



## Blade (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Hmmm
> 
> You want the sincere answer or the cool but fake one ?




the director's cut edition = the true version


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

Blade said:


> the director's cut edition = the true version



I'm fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'm fine




yeah 

either way

i hope you will get better and overpower it, eventually

try to remain as cheerful as you can get

you are not alone


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

Blade said:


> yeah
> 
> either way
> 
> ...



Fixed, again.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

thanks.

I need to lol.

Thanks bro.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

Wash your hands though


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Wash your hands though



It works.

I'm a living proof.


----------



## Blade (Apr 20, 2020)

ok


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> It works.
> 
> I'm a living proof.



wait a minute...


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

More seriously, I'm listening to the news.

some US ppl are striking to "get free" and go to work again.

Well.

Darwin was right I guess.


----------



## Blade (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> wait a minute...


----------



## Redline (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'm fine


Glad to hear that


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> More seriously, I'm listening to the news.
> 
> some US ppl are striking to "get free" and go to work again.
> 
> ...



What do you expect from trump supporters


----------



## Redline (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> More seriously, I'm listening to the news.
> 
> some US ppl are striking to "get free" and go to work again.
> 
> ...


Yeah lol some of them are going around with Confederate flags asking to reopen asap!
All of them are Trump support obviously


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 20, 2020)

This fucker @Blade took all the PPE medical gear for his emojis


----------



## Redline (Apr 20, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> What do you expect from trump supporters


I hope he gonna get trash out next election for the sake of the whole world!
Too bad he didn't get Corona virus himself and died yet!
I wonder if is there any democratic sniper who can just shot him down for good
What a shitty person, he is even wrost then Berlusconi and that is hard to surpass


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

On a serious note US fams,Cov is NO JOKE AT ALL!!!!

Fuck his mom. No matter it's a bat or a pangolin, or a bat who fucked a pangolin.

SHIT

IS

NO

JOKE.

You get it fams?

It's not a matter of age or anything, shit kills teens and babies.

I have it.

NOOOOOOOO

JOOOOOOKE

Modafukas.

I love you, don't take it lightly.

I'm not sure to overpower it.

I'm just 30, healthy, pretty sportive, nothing.

Batman attacked my throat.

Docs are lost, Batman is Thanos.

He attacks everythings, lungs, kidneys, intestines, liver, and now throat.

DON'T TAKE IT LIGHTLY MATES!!!

I'm not sure I'lll survive it, cause if it goes into my lungs, since my throat is fucked up, I wont beable to be ventilated.

I'll be pbbly dead this fucking month.

SO TAAAAAAAKE CAAAAAAARE


----------



## Blade (Apr 20, 2020)

@Gledinos


----------



## Blade (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> On a serious note US fams,Cov is NO JOKE AT ALL!!!!
> 
> Fuck his mom. No matter it's a bat or a pangolin, or a bat who fucked a pangolin.
> 
> ...




you won't be dead 

stop saying that delusion

you already gave up?

it's not over

get your pieces together and hold strong


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

I won't see how Luffy becomes PK



I Wont see how Mihawk is a fraud 



But, more importantly, I won't see Carrot joining!!!


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

Blade said:


> you won't be dead
> 
> stop saying that delusion
> 
> ...



Let's exchange our body for one hour (no lewds shits huh)

You will feel it. 

Nah, I can't trust you. Forget it.


----------



## Redline (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> On a serious note US fams,Cov is NO JOKE AT ALL!!!!
> 
> Fuck his mom. No matter it's a bat or a pangolin, or a bat who fucked a pangolin.
> 
> ...


I just had an argument with a supposed friend of mine who laught at me when I said that this is no joke and people are dying for real!
He got into YouTube complot shit and linked with  5g fantasy bullcrap...he also think 5g will burn your brain obviously I call him a fool and told him to wake up, he cancel me from his contacts he said , but I think I am better off with it since he is an idiot, and he proved it to me more then once, he still living in his fucking room with his parents and spend all his money on cocaine and bitches, few months ago he came to me asking me if I had 5 euro to give him for the digarettes lol...that thing is , not about the money but he works in a factory ever since 15 years now, and still he can't even manage to have some money even thou he doesn't pay shit for rent and all..
I already knew he was a dumbass but  the last laught he gave me about the corona virus thinking is all a joke I had to put him to rest, and I don't really care to have lost such a pseudo friend if I can call him like that, I do have good friends who are worthy hundreds of him.so ...
Just sharing this to get it out of my chest


----------



## Blade (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Let's exchange our body for one hour (no lewds shits huh)
> 
> You will feel it.
> 
> Nah, I can't trust you. Forget it.






obviously i can't understand what you are going through

all i am trying to say is, relax and be positive

don't give up

as i said before, it's not over

i believe you will win against it

nothing more, nothing less


----------



## Redline (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I won't see how Luffy becomes PK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stay strong Mariko and don't talk shit!
Do not even think about it


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

Blade said:


> obviously i can't understand what you are going through
> 
> all i am trying to say is, relax and be positive
> 
> ...



I know.

And you know I know.

Just trying to make fun of the situation.

And it's me, Magic Marie.

You know how I manage my stuffs.

I just opened a lewd thread in the former BH (Icha Icha, what a stupid name, I like naruto but FFS).

But thanks mate. 

As my usertitle says, if I die I don't.

Period corona son (of a bitch).


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

BUUUTTT

If anything, I want you all to wear a Carrot ava for a month!


----------



## Blade (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I know.
> 
> And you know I know.
> 
> ...







































that's the spirit, positivity


----------



## Blade (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> BUUUTTT
> 
> If anything, I want you all to wear a Carrot ava for a month!



and 

hold up now

let's take a break 

you spoken enough for today

zip it

log out and go to sleep


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 20, 2020)

Mariko said:


> BUUUTTT
> 
> If anything, I want you all to wear a Carrot ava for a month!


After game finishes


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

Blade said:


> and
> 
> hold up now
> 
> ...



Not wrong.

I'm turning around a shitty hypothesis.

But it haunts me.

2 possibilities: discussing with "actual" friends, but they freak out.

Or discussing it here, with "virtual" friends".

Anyway I need to empty my bag.

So here is the best place. You know more than my actual fams.

I'm freaking out, really, and drama posting here helps me.

A lot.

Thanks to your support, you all.

Hard to talk about shit with your close friends, even worst with your actual fams.

They can't do shit, they just also stress out.

This place is magic, cause yall magic.

I love you.

And yes I needa rest.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 20, 2020)

Blade said:


> that's the spirit, positivity


----------



## January (Apr 20, 2020)

Take care Marie

OL is with you on this.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 20, 2020)

Good night!


----------



## Irene (Apr 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ez is really a powerful tool with many possibilities.
> 
> Ofc using CS is better, but takes time and skills.
> 
> ...


Use iPiccy pretty much like picmonkey and you can save


----------



## Steven (Apr 21, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> any website you use to upload a gif will decrease the quality, unfortunately. but try to find a 4k version of the opening and then use one of the sites, maybe ezgif will be better than giphy.
> 
> I created the gif on Premiere Pro but uploaded via imgur, quality is decreased but higher than the one you had before:


Thanks for the info and thanks for the gif


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2020)

Acno said:


> Thanks for the info and thanks for the gif


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> U been 5 years here but didn't know them  ? The events in contest central are so fun I can tag u if new one happen
> 
> There is also brainteaser and the other weekly competitions
> 
> Go check the contest central section







Gianfi said:


> I rarely travel outside the OP battledome/avenue, my CoA is still not strong enough to face the monsters dwelling in there. However you are right, it's time I sail out and conquer the CC



No monsters, only friendly people


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Not wrong.
> 
> I'm turning around a shitty hypothesis.
> 
> ...



I'll post some drama in my next vid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Apr 21, 2020)

Do you guys remember who is the first friend you made here in OL ?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Apr 21, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> I'll post some drama in my next vid



Yeah sorry I'm in an atomic drama level these days. But I must say, due to my job (I'm in charge of the crisis here), I must manage all the more dramatic situations. I'm in contact with the entire health system, the local health agency, the emergencies, the retired houses, the firemen and eelse, and what I hear everyday is just like an horror movie.

1st, TV news (and the gov) don't tell the truth about the number of deaths. They just tell those who dies at the hospital, but there are as many at home. Besides, the number of domestic violences exploded, as the number of suicides. So I spend my day counting the deads (usually I help ppl in social distress, I'm not trained for that).

Though there are funny news too.

The local police prefecture told us they had to free a lot of prisonners. Not because of the virus itself, but because of the shortage of cannabis. Since visitors arn't allowed with the containment, prisonners can't get their shit, and apparently it became impossible to manage/handle them.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Yeah sorry I'm in an atomic drama level these days. But I must say, due to my job (I'm in charge of the crisis here), I must manage all the more dramatic situations. I'm in contact with the entire health system, the local health agency, the emergencies, the retired houses, the firemen and eelse, and what I hear everyday is just like an horror movie.
> 
> 1st, TV news (and the gov) don't tell the truth about the number of deaths. They just tell those who dies at the hospital, but there are as many at home. Besides, the number of domestic violences exploded, as the number of suicides. So I spend my day counting the deads (usually I help ppl in social distress, I'm not trained for that).
> 
> ...


Everyone needs their shit.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Apr 21, 2020)

Link removed


----------



## trance (Apr 21, 2020)

can we get a factory reset, god?


----------



## DeVision (Apr 21, 2020)

trance said:


> can we get a factory reset, god?



Oh, I'd sign that right away.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 21, 2020)

@Gledinos


----------



## Gledania (Apr 21, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Gledinos



I heard that chef gave Gordon a hard time back in the days and went even so far as hitting him and others apprentices. Thought he still improved a lot thanks to him.

Didn't knew Gordon was a soccer player and singer before that. His story is quit eccentric.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 21, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I heard that chef gave Gordon a hard time back in the days and went even so far as hitting him and others apprentices. *Thought he still improved* a lot thanks to him.
> 
> Didn't knew Gordon was a soccer player and singer before that. His story is quit eccentric.



Dunno what you both are talking about but I must say that your english improved a lot since you joined. 

I noticed that month after month...


----------



## Gledania (Apr 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Dunno what you both are talking about but I must say that your english improved a lot since you joined.
> 
> I noticed that month after month...


Is this sarcastic or not ? I can't even tell


----------



## Mariko (Apr 21, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Is this sarcastic or not ? I can't even tell



No it's not, baka.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Dunno what you both are talking about but I must say that your english improved a lot since you joined.
> 
> I noticed that month after month...



Gled reminds me of Kinemon


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (Apr 21, 2020)

@Skylar @Nana @Gledinos @Alibaba Saluja

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Apr 21, 2020)

@T.D.A


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


sup


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 21, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @T.D.A




hi


----------



## Gledania (Apr 21, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> hi


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 21, 2020)

MrPopo said:


>



YOU'RE BACK!

i snooped on your profile yesterday and saw you had been online


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 21, 2020)

Itachi >>> OPM

@Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Itachi >>> OPM
> 
> @Light D Lamperouge


Garou is a beast though.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Garou is a beast though.



Garou


----------



## charles101 (Apr 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Garou




?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 21, 2020)

charles101 said:


> ?



I don't understand anything 

But it's familiar. Turkish?


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 21, 2020)

Itachi>Kaguya prove me wrong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 21, 2020)

i miss itachi


----------



## charles101 (Apr 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I don't understand anything
> 
> But it's familiar. Turkish?



Idk .-. Sounds kinda French to me


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i miss itachi


I was hoping he reappeared in Boruto, but instead they put Jiraya. Well, there is still time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 21, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> I was hoping he reappeared in Boruto, but instead they put Jiraya. Well, there is still time



Itachi is too good for that manga


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 21, 2020)

Some of my older memes, back when I was just learning how to do them lmao. Pardon the shitty editing.


----------



## Irene (Apr 21, 2020)

Kakashi  >>> Itachi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 21, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja now in the naruto section everytime there is a jiraya vs itachi thread sannin fan use the jiraya vs urashiki fight to prove that jiraya shit diffs him


----------



## Redline (Apr 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Some of my older memes, back when I was just learning how to do them lmao. Pardon the shitty editing.


They are way better now light


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Some of my older memes, back when I was just learning how to do them lmao. Pardon the shitty editing.



Breaking news

IM is actually Itachi


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> Kakashi  >>> Itachi


Kakashi admired Itachi though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 21, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Kakashi admired Itachi though


More like he was scared of him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> Kakashi  >>> Itachi


Kakashi is great, but he ain't Itachi level great. No one is though. 



Redline said:


> They are way better now light


Definitely lmao. 


Alibaba Saluja said:


> Breaking news
> 
> IM is actually Itachi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 21, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> @Alibaba Saluja now in the naruto section everytime there is a jiraya vs itachi thread sannin fan use the jiraya vs urashiki fight to prove that jiraya shit diffs him



Boruto is bad for your brain

I dodged a bullet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 21, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Kakashi admired Itachi though


idk Itachi I am still at the beginning and he looks edgy ... 


Light D Lamperouge said:


> Kakashi is great, but he ain't Itachi level great. No one is though.
> 
> 
> Definitely lmao.


Kakashi my husbando


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Boruto is bad for your brain
> 
> I dodged a bullet


agreed, I quit watching it. It's a plothole made for more money


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> idk Itachi I am still at the beginning and he looks edgy ...
> 
> Kakashi my husbando


Oh, don;'t spoil her then.


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> idk Itachi I am still at the beginning and he looks edgy ...
> 
> Kakashi my husbando


oh at the beginning? well... I really want to knwo what you think of him when you'll finish the manga ahhahah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Kakashi is great, but he ain't Itachi level great. No one is though.
> 
> 
> Definitely lmao.


That damn hair, and those eyessss, you can't lie to those eyes <3


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 21, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> That damn hair, and those eyessss, you can't lie to those eyes <3


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 21, 2020)

Our posts are moving here


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 21, 2020)

Didn't even notice until now lmao.


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 21, 2020)

oh, let nana have her bets. Maybe she loses one and has to use an itachi avatar


----------



## charles101 (Apr 21, 2020)

Oh, hello there. I've mastered Shunshin no Jutsu or sth


----------



## Irene (Apr 21, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> oh, let nana have her bets. Maybe she loses one and has to use an itachi avatar


wanna make avy bet ?


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> wanna make avy bet ?


yess, let's do it


----------



## Irene (Apr 21, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> yess, let's do it


ok after this event finish
if u lose u wear an avy by my choice for 3 days 
what u want in exchange ?


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> ok after this event finish
> if u lose u wear an avy by my choice for 3 days
> what u want in exchange ?


wearing an itachi avatar of my choice for 3 days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 21, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> wearing an itachi avatar of my choice for 3 days



Nana you lucky girl


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 21, 2020)

While we at here. Sannin wank is the worst. People think they have a chance against Itachi lmao


----------



## Irene (Apr 21, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> wearing an itachi avatar of my choice for 3 days


roll 100d for 3 times


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Nana you lucky girl


she must spread the word of our Lord and Saviour Itachi


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> While we at here. Sannin wank is the worst. People think they have a chance against Itachi lmao


yeah I know, I am fighting against them in the naruto dome. fortunately there are many people more active than me who do a great job


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> roll 100d for 3 times


ITACHI SAMA


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 21, 2020)

Itachi-kun, I failed you


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 21, 2020)

Man I really suck in this battledome's games


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 21, 2020)

@Nana this time you won, but i'll be back for some itachi avatar, you can't escape my rage forever


----------



## Irene (Apr 21, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> @Nana this time you won, but i'll be back for some itachi avatar, you can't escape my rage forever


I am addicted to bets  after event finish expect your new ava


----------



## Mariko (Apr 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> wanna make avy bet ?



Damn, I though you were Nat.

You're Gled actually.

Or Gled is Nat too?


----------



## Irene (Apr 21, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damn, I though you were Nat.
> 
> You're Gled actually.
> 
> Or Gled is Nat too?


event team Nami


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 21, 2020)

Don't worry fellow Itachi fans, her time will come to join our cult


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 21, 2020)

for 3 days


----------



## Mariko (Apr 21, 2020)

@Rinoa 

Is my new set fine?

I guess I'm still far from Marc.


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 22, 2020)

girafarig said:


> YOU'RE BACK!
> 
> i snooped on your profile yesterday and saw you had been online


Yea, I'll be more active when the chapter comes out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Apr 22, 2020)

Post time skip Naruto might actually be better than post time skip One Piece when I think about it.

What was Oda thinking starting the time skip off with Fishman Island and Punk Hazard, some of the worst arcs in the series.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 22, 2020)

Does anybody know what type of fish this is?


----------



## DeVision (Apr 22, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Does anybody know what type of fish this is?



It's no fish. That's Oda IRL. The photos of him are fake.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's no fish. That's Oda IRL. The photos of him are fake.


I thought he was Pandaman


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## El Hermano (Apr 22, 2020)

Just wondering why the upvotes on the spoilers at reddit are very low. Are we getting an act 2 type of drag, or is it just because it's relatively early for spoilers?


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 22, 2020)

El Hermano said:


> Just wondering why the upvotes on the spoilers at reddit are very low. Are we getting an act 2 type of drag, or is it just because it's relatively early for spoilers?



Early spoiler only gave some info about the chapter, we don't know what else happens


----------



## El Hermano (Apr 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Early spoiler only gave some info about the chapter, we don't know what else happens


Ah, I see. I really hope we're up for a treat, with all of these breaks we need some good reveals to fuel our hype for the upcoming break.
The past month's been a very slow one for OP.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 22, 2020)

@DeVision when you mentioned Di Matteo the other day, reminded me that I met him once XD


----------



## DeVision (Apr 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @DeVision when you mentioned Di Matteo the other day, reminded me that I met him once XD





When was it?


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> When was it?



few years, at some street in Birmingham, he was on his phone standing next to his car while we were walking past, realised it was him then got a pic lol


----------



## DeVision (Apr 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> few years, at some street in Birmingham, he was on his phone standing next to his car while we were walking past, realised it was him then got a pic lol



And that is an United fan.. You should've broken his legs.


----------



## Redline (Apr 22, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damn, I though you were Nat.
> 
> You're Gled actually.
> 
> Or Gled is Nat too?


Hey Mariko!
Do you know anything about this treatment that apparently working in Marseille!?   It cost 84 euro to get checked first and then within a maxiy of 6/ 10 you are cured!? 
There is this professor there who saying he just following the both corean treatment and it work?
What do you rekon? Is it true or it's a fake news?


----------



## Redline (Apr 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> few years, at some street in Birmingham, he was on his phone standing next to his car while we were walking past, realised it was him then got a pic lol


I spit on Ronaldo coffee lmaoo..and he drink it lol..true story


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> I spit on Ronaldo coffee lmaoo..and he drink it lol..true story



capital punishment offence


----------



## Mariko (Apr 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> Hey Mariko!
> Do you know anything about this treatment that apparently working in Marseille!?   It cost 84 euro to get checked first and then within a maxiy of 6/ 10 you are cured!?
> There is this professor there who saying he just following the both corean treatment and it work?
> What do you rekon? Is it true or it's a fake news?



Lol, it's 24h debate here in France. Prof Raoult has his church and his antagonists.

Anyway the government refused to allow his treatment. Apparently it would have too many side effects.


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 22, 2020)

There are loads of 'working' treatments for it right now but it has to go through several trial phases before you can be sure it's safe to roll out to the public.


----------



## Blade (Apr 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> I spit on Ronaldo coffee lmaoo..and he drink it lol..true story


----------



## Redline (Apr 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> There are loads of 'working' treatments for it right now but it has to go through several trial phases before you can be sure it's safe to roll out to the public.


Yeah but this guy is doing it in his hospital at Marseille anyway


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah but this guy is doing it in his hospital at Marseille anyway



to his trial patients most likely.


----------



## Redline (Apr 22, 2020)

I wonder if he thought that wasn't a good espresso lol


----------



## Redline (Apr 22, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> to his trial patients most likely.


They have a queue outside waiting to get treated...
But they gotta pay first 84 euros to get the tampon ..and maybe some more after I dunno that


----------



## Gledania (Apr 22, 2020)

You're the only guy who openly admit he like Ace in OL. Dude is hated as fuck in here


----------



## Blade (Apr 22, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You're the only guy who openly admit he like Ace in OL. Dude is hated as fuck in here




it's not my fault that some got terrible taste


----------



## Redline (Apr 22, 2020)

Is that an avy of captain Harlock you got there?


----------



## Redline (Apr 22, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You're the only guy who openly admit he like Ace in OL. Dude is hated as fuck in here


Why?
Ace was a revolutionary among pirates, and he was a cool guy too


----------



## Blade (Apr 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> Is that an avy of captain Harlock you got there?




not even close 

it's adult simon from ttgl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 22, 2020)

Finally got rid of that avy


----------



## Oreki (Apr 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Finally got rid of that avy


Was hideous, right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 22, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Was hideous, right?



If it were a Zoro avy it would´ve been ok.

But yeah I didn´t like it very much.

Hard to find a non-lewd img of Nami


----------



## Silver (Apr 22, 2020)

I wouldn't say Ace is hated in OL, that's mostly Sabo



I don't mind either of them but prefer Ace


----------



## Redline (Apr 22, 2020)

O like Sabo and ace and Luffy..is there something wrong with it,? You can tell they have 3 different personalities, and Sabo is probably the most balanced and the tree
While Oden for instead who many Zoro fans dislike it's a mix between Zoro ,Sanji and Luffy , in case you haven't notice


----------



## Venom (Apr 22, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You're the only guy who openly admit he like Ace in OL. Dude is hated as fuck in here



I disliked Ace until Oda introduced Sabo


----------



## Lurko (Apr 22, 2020)

Venom said:


> I disliked Ace until Oda introduced Sabo


----------



## Venom (Apr 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> Why?
> Ace was a revolutionary among pirates, and he was a cool guy too


The reason I dislike him for was the part where thousands upon thousands of people literally sacrifice themselves to save him but the moment he is freed he manages to get himself killed because someone insulted his daddy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Hermano (Apr 22, 2020)

So, are we getting an early chapter or still Friday?


----------



## DeVision (Apr 23, 2020)

WTF?!


----------



## Gledania (Apr 23, 2020)

@Yuki @Pocalypse @giantbiceps @Admiral Kizaru @Josh @Gilgamesh

This were regular posters 4 to 5 years ago 

@MasterBeast what can you tell me about them since you are among the oldest here ?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> WTF?!


----------



## Beast (Apr 23, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Yuki @Pocalypse @giantbiceps @Admiral Kizaru @Josh @Gilgamesh
> 
> This were regular posters 4 to 5 years ago
> 
> @MasterBeast what can you tell me about them since you are among the oldest here ?


Admiral Kizaru... didn’t actually like admiral Kizaru 
Jokes aside, I don’t know them that well, I don’t remember Yuki though, don’t remember seeing that name anywhere. The rest like OP? Idk

I’ve only been active for the past year or two, the new gen of OLers, I’m an old man with a young soul.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 23, 2020)

i went through some of the old prediction threads yesterday (from when the marineford chapters were being released) - saw several posts by T.D.A. i think he might be able to say something about the older/now inactive OL people.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 23, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i went through some of the old prediction threads yesterday (from when the marineford chapters were being released) - saw several posts by T.D.A. i think he might be able to say something about the older/now inactive OL people.



He went inactive for years at some point.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 23, 2020)

What a shit day is today.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 23, 2020)

Ren. said:


> What a shit day is today.





tell us all about your struggles

me, for example, i'd like to kill my upstairs neighbors


----------



## Ren. (Apr 23, 2020)

girafarig said:


> tell us all about your struggles
> 
> me, for example, i'd like to kill my upstairs neighbors


I am sick of this pandemic, been in the house for 40 days, and only working is driving me insane.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 23, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I am sick of this pandemic, been in the house for 40 days, and only working is driving me insane.



can't you go outside? i can go anywhere i want. 

want something to read?


----------



## Ren. (Apr 23, 2020)

girafarig said:


> can't you go outside? i can go anywhere i want.
> 
> want something to read?


Not at the moment, I can't go outside.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 23, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I am sick of this pandemic, been in the house for 40 days, and only working is driving me insane.


Wait , you work from your home ? What do you work actually ? (I have a friend who do the same , the irony is : he's more productive that way)


----------



## Ren. (Apr 23, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Wait , you work from your home ? What do you work actually ? (I have a friend who do the same , the irony is : he's more productive that way)


IT management!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom (Apr 23, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Yuki @Pocalypse @giantbiceps @Admiral Kizaru @Josh @Gilgamesh
> 
> This were regular posters 4 to 5 years ago
> 
> @MasterBeast what can you tell me about them since you are among the oldest here ?



Ah man I miss AK


----------



## Lurko (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 23, 2020)

Laugh.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 23, 2020)

@Gledinos


----------



## Mariko (Apr 23, 2020)

I loled...


----------



## Venom (Apr 23, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I loled...



The moment when you realise the Bi in Bikini stands for two => two pieces

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 23, 2020)

Just wait until someone invents a Quarkini and it'll be one step closer to a Hijab


----------



## Venom (Apr 23, 2020)

@Mariko in a hijab when


----------



## DeVision (Apr 24, 2020)

Where's mah chapter.


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 24, 2020)

Happy birthday @DeVision


----------



## DeVision (Apr 24, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Happy birthday @DeVision



Thank you!


----------



## Oreki (Apr 24, 2020)

Happy birthday, @DeVision have a blast even if you're in the middle of lockdown!!


----------



## DeVision (Apr 24, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Happy birthday, @DeVision have a blast even if you're in the middle of lockdown!!



Thank you friendo.


----------



## Soca (Apr 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Thank you friendo.



Oh shit it's your birthday?



Happy Birthday




*Spoiler*: __ 



punk


----------



## DeVision (Apr 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> Oh shit it's your birthday?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. 
Now we on the same step again. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



You know you love me.


----------



## Soca (Apr 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Thank you.
> Now we on the same step again.
> 
> 
> ...


word word

Gotta find something to bless your reps now


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 24, 2020)

happy birthday @DeVision


----------



## Gledania (Apr 24, 2020)

@DeVision 

Happy birthday MadVision


----------



## DeVision (Apr 24, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> happy birthday @DeVision





Gledinos said:


> @DeVision
> 
> Happy birthday MadVision



Thank you.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 24, 2020)

@Soca oh damn. I'm in love with her. 

Can I has her?


----------



## Yamato (Apr 24, 2020)

Have a good one DeVision
That Shaymin spawn was the right timing


----------



## DeVision (Apr 24, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Have a good one DeVision
> That Shaymin spawn was the right timing


Thank you once again! 

That wasn't enough. Need more. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Apr 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Soca oh damn. I'm in love with her.
> 
> Can I has her?


Yes you can


----------



## Mob (Apr 24, 2020)

Happy birthday @DeVision


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 24, 2020)

Happy birthday @DeVision


----------



## Lurko (Apr 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Where's mah chapter.


Happy Birthday Don Dev!!


----------



## DeVision (Apr 24, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Happy birthday @DeVision



Thank you, and welcome back!


----------



## DeVision (Apr 24, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Happy Birthday Don Dev!!



I got a nice epithet. 

Thank you!


----------



## DeVision (Apr 24, 2020)

Mob said:


> Happy birthday @DeVision



Hvala! :blu
Didn't see the message.


----------



## Beast (Apr 24, 2020)

Happy birthday!!!

Awful time though, you should have rescheduled it.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 24, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Happy birthday!!!
> 
> Awful time though, you should have rescheduled it.



Thank you bro.

TBH I don't care about birthdays since I was 13. XD
I'd forget it if it weren't for my family and friends. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Apr 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Thank you bro.
> 
> TBH I don't care about birthdays since I was 13. XD
> I'd forget it if it weren't for my family and friends. XD


It be like that, espically now... all the days are more or less the same. Make the most of it though!


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 24, 2020)

Happy birthday @DeVision 

​


----------



## DeVision (Apr 24, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> It be like that, espically now... all the days are more or less the same. Make the most of it though!



To me it's (almost) the same. XD


----------



## DeVision (Apr 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Happy birthday @DeVision
> 
> ​



I feel honored. Thank you!


----------



## Beast (Apr 24, 2020)

Not a religious site I know but it’s offical (for most of us), Ramadan Kareem to all the Muslims out there.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 24, 2020)

Happy Birthday @DeVision 

Da si ziv i zdrav jos 100 godine


----------



## DeVision (Apr 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Happy Birthday @DeVision
> 
> Da si ziv i zdrav jos 100 godine



Hvala brate.


----------



## Irene (Apr 24, 2020)

Happy Birthday Dev 
Hope u have a nice day


----------



## Mariko (Apr 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Happy birthday @DeVision
> 
> ​


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Apr 24, 2020)

Don Sanji?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 24, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Don Sanji?


----------



## Redline (Apr 24, 2020)

Happy birthday Mr Brando! Getting close to the midlife crisis isn't it?
All the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hvala brate.


Nista brat. Zabavi se danas.


----------



## Venom (Apr 24, 2020)

Happy birthday Vito


----------



## Gledania (Apr 24, 2020)

@Mariko Do you feel better now ?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 24, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Mariko Do you feel better now ?



Fever went back 3 days ago, but doc said it wasn't worrisome as long as I havn't respiratory symptoms...

I must make another test soon anyway. Let's say I'm more stressed than really sick for now. 

Thanks for caring bro


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 24, 2020)

Happy Birthday @DeVision !!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 24, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Vagrant Tom !!!


----------



## Redline (Apr 24, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Don Sanji?


Here I am baby! Just wait for me


----------



## Shrike (Apr 24, 2020)

@DeVision Happy Birthday Devi! Uzivaj danas i nadam se da nisi u karantinu 



Alibaba Saluja said:


>



This is me


----------



## Redline (Apr 24, 2020)

TheOmega said:


> Daamn. So when is the next actual chapter supposed to happen after this one?


So maybe it's about time we have an MMA game fight!


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 24, 2020)

Redline said:


> So maybe it's about time we have an MMA game fight!


 
A what? Lol


----------



## Lurko (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Shrike (Apr 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Apr 24, 2020)

TheOmega said:


> A what? Lol


I have an MMA game ready to rumble!
Who wants to participate gonna have to be ready to spit blood
Each fighter represent himself with his own username
First I need at least ten fighters but them more there are the better..it must be a pair number though,then you can chose if you want to be a grappler or a sticker for your bonus
With a dice face 10 ( or maybe more I will see), each number has an attack
10 is ground and pound for instead where you can strike again twice
Each fighter has 50 hp..
The fight last 3 round  in total if doesn't end before that lol
Each teck has a value in hp damage points..
And so on
There are some more rules..
We will have Tko
Ko And submission included obviously.xd
We will have a full classfication base on point you score as well to see who's gonna fight for the crown, bit if you win a match you get some extra points for Instead
@Kinjin  can I host it?
Do you want me to send the rules and all by MP?.. let me know
@Ren.  Do you want to help  me with it!?


----------



## Redline (Apr 24, 2020)

Redline said:


> I have an MMA game ready to rumble!
> Who wants to participate gonna have to be ready to spit blood
> Each fighter rapresent himself with his own username
> First I need at least ten fighters but the more there are the better..it must be a pair number though, then you can chose if you want to be a grappler or a sticker for your bonus
> ...


@Etherborn
@Majin Lu
@Soca
@Kinjin
I dunno who should I ask permission to sorry
Let me know


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Kinjin (Apr 24, 2020)

Redline said:


> @Etherborn
> @Majin Lu
> @Soca
> @Kinjin
> ...


Silver is hosting a game next.

How is your game One Piece related?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 24, 2020)

Redline said:


> @Etherborn
> @Majin Lu
> @Soca
> @Kinjin
> ...


To be hosted in OP Avenue, it needs to get related to OP and have its staff's approval. Usually my part is about checking the prizes it will give if there is one.

And happy bday @DeVision

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 24, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Silver is hosting a game next.
> 
> How is your game One Piece related?


Well then next time it can be related if you chose a collosseum fighter or just any one-piece character to rapresent you instead lol


----------



## Redline (Apr 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


I foreshadow first semi seriousfight in  the last 5 years our heroe will have , who is who Vs left or right! XD
My name is who!
Zoro..who are you?
Who...Who!
Zoro ..who cares!
I gotta take the right side an reach the others
Who...that's the left dumbass
Zoro ...only from your side ..this is the right innit?
Who.. that your left side !
Zoro ..who the hell are you anyway...
Who.. I told you who i am godammit


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Apr 24, 2020)

@DeVision Happy Birfday


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 24, 2020)

Happy Birthday @DeVision and @Donquixote Dolfamingo 

Stay safe and have a fantastic one


----------



## Gledania (Apr 25, 2020)

@Gyro You're french ???


----------



## DeVision (Apr 25, 2020)

Nana said:


> Happy Birthday Dev
> Hope u have a nice day



Thank you Nana. 






Venom said:


> Happy birthday Vito



Danke Michael. 



Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @DeVision !!!



Thank you bro. 



Shrike said:


> @DeVision Happy Birthday Devi! Uzivaj danas i nadam se da nisi u karantinu



Hvala brate. 
Nisam nikad ni bio. Samo što ne smijem nigdje putovati. Ali izgleda se popravlja stanje od ponedjeljka.



Majin Lu said:


> And happy bday @DeVision



Thank you Lu. 



RossellaFiamingo said:


> @DeVision Happy Birfday




Thank you RF. 



Mysticreader said:


> Happy Birthday @DeVision and @Donquixote Dolfamingo
> 
> Stay safe and have a fantastic one



Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 25, 2020)

Dicky just destroyed them all!


----------



## Ren. (Apr 25, 2020)

Why does he looks like Luffy when he is older in the first pic?


----------



## Ren. (Apr 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Thank you!


Ha


Mysticreader said:


> Happy Birthday @DeVision and @Donquixote Dolfamingo
> 
> Stay safe and have a fantastic one


Happy Birthday, dogs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 25, 2020)

Redline said:


> I have an MMA game ready to rumble!
> Who wants to participate gonna have to be ready to spit blood
> Each fighter represent himself with his own username
> First I need at least ten fighters but them more there are the better..it must be a pair number though,then you can chose if you want to be a grappler or a sticker for your bonus
> ...



Oh okay cool sign me up.

Do we level up and heal after each match?

And do we learn different moves?

Would be cool if we got points we can apply to stats after each match


----------



## Lurko (Apr 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Thank you Nana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor Don. DDJ is trying to get Mariko btw.


----------



## zoro (Apr 25, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Gyro You're french ???



Yep, since 1993


----------



## Gledania (Apr 25, 2020)

Gyro said:


> Yep, since 1993


that means you speak french as well ?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## zoro (Apr 25, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> that means you speak french as well ?



Omelette du fromage


----------



## Gledania (Apr 25, 2020)

Gyro said:


> Omelette du fromage


Je découvre qu'il y'a de plus en plus de french dans ce forum


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Apr 25, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Poor Don. DDJ is trying to get Mariko btw.



She ghosted me bro. It's over.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> She ghosted me bro. It's over.


When?


----------



## zoro (Apr 25, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Je découvre qu'il y'a de plus en plus de french dans ce forum



Ouais, y avais un fan club mais il était déjà pas très actif à l'époque, j'imagine qu'il doit être mort maintenant 

Hachibi poste plus je crois mais il était français aussi


----------



## DeVision (Apr 25, 2020)

Lurker said:


> When?



Every day.


----------



## Redline (Apr 25, 2020)

TheOmega said:


> Oh okay cool sign me up.
> 
> Do we level up and heal after each match?
> 
> ...


Good suggestions... but he would get over complicated, maybe you can level up your stamina aka hp points if you win  a match like 5 or ten points for Instead


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 25, 2020)

Redline said:


> Good suggestions... but he would get over complicated, bit maybe you can level up your stamina aka hp points if you win  a match like 5 or ten points for Instead



Nah no need to boost up the hp if nothing else changes. That'll just make it longer.

I figured the complexity would help it last longer since golden week and all that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 25, 2020)

TheOmega said:


> Nah no need to boost up the hp if nothing else changes. That'll just make it longer.
> 
> I figured the complexity would help it last longer since golden week and all that


I see , well once and if iwill be allowed to host it you will see that the games itself it's already quite complicated..since each number of a dice will rapresent a move and each move will have his own hp damage point scores that I will have to calculate for each rolls , plus you got a bonus if you are a sticker and hit with a pinch for instead rather then just roll a glappling move if it's not your speciality, the you will have grownd and pound bonus attack if let's say in a dice face ten you hit 10 which rapresent ground and pound..I still have to figure out how many miles I can use , if just go for single  punch , kick, elbow and knee or use even right and left with it, by the way would you have some grappling move to suggest becouse I can't came up with enough to be on par with the striker moves.. let me know, thanks


----------



## Lurko (Apr 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Every day.


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 25, 2020)

Redline said:


> I see , well once and if iwill be allowed to host it you will see that the games itself it's already quite complicated..since each number of a dice will rapresent a move and each move will have his own hp damage point scores that I will have to calculate for each rolls , plus you got a bonus if you are a sticker and hit with a pinch for instead rather then just roll a glappling move if it's not your speciality, the you will have grownd and pound bonus attack if let's say in a dice face ten you hit 10 which rapresent ground and pound..I still have to figure out how many miles I can use , if just go for single  punch , kick, elbow and knee or use even right and left with it, by the way would you have some grappling move to suggest becouse I can't came up with enough to be on par with the striker moves.. let me know, thanks



Ah okay.

Striking:

Punch
Kick
Elbow
Knee
Backhand
Karate Chop


Grappling:

Armbar
Hip Throw
Ankle Lock
Wrist Lock
Rear Naked Choke
Guillotine

I gave 12 cuz it's a 10 sided dice. Maybe when you hit a 10 or a 1 you can roll again and if you hit another 10 or a 1 you hit them with the super move that does 2.5 the strongest move of that style's damage otherwise you hit them with 2 times the strongest moves damage if you don't roll a second 10

There's a bunch of lil moves and branching you can do for the skill set or with leveling but these are just some ideas


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 25, 2020)

*When Kaguya uses her mod powers and you pop up in a whole another thread*


----------



## Redline (Apr 25, 2020)

TheOmega said:


> Ah okay.
> 
> Striking:
> 
> ...


Nice one..you gave me 12 then dice face 13 with 13 as ground and pound that allows you to hit twice with a dice face 5
Good...then I have to mix it like 1 is for a sticker move 2 for a grappler and so on.
We are almost there's then..thanks for your help omega
Next we need to find at least ten fighters to start but the more the better innit? XD
It has to be one piece related so anyone can pic up any collosseum fighter available


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 25, 2020)

It's so boring. 


Sup?


----------



## Redline (Apr 25, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It's so boring.
> 
> 
> Sup?


Naaa there are plenty of thing to do imo


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 25, 2020)

Redline said:


> Naaa there are plenty of thing to do imo


Like what?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 25, 2020)

Subaru


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Apr 25, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Like what?


Poker on line, fitness exercise at home , reading a book you always wanted but never started, try to learn another language, cooking something on your own, etc etc
If you wanna have a fun reading for instead find something of Charles bukowski he got tons and f short stories one better then the other one lol...I love him, he is not a serious reading but he has his meaning


----------



## Redline (Apr 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Subaru


Lol.the two above look almost the same!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> She ghosted me bro. It's over.


No wonder if you need to wear a Corleone avy to grow some balls . XD


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 25, 2020)

This is the best life one can have.

No responsabilities, no pressure to do anything, daily life is slow and peaceful and you're free all day to do whatever you want, wherever you want


----------



## Redline (Apr 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This is the best life one can have.
> 
> No responsabilities, no pressure to do anything, daily life is slow and peaceful and you're free all day to do whatever you want, whetever you want


Meanwhile ..hearth is getting better , pollution is lowering, animals can reproduce again peacefully and so on...
All of It will end one day and theworst of us gonna came back stronger then ever lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Apr 25, 2020)

Redline said:


> Meanwhile ..hearth is getting better , pollution is lowering, animals can reproduce again peacefully and so on...
> *All of It will end one day and theworst of us gonna came back stronger then ever lol*



I'm affraid, yes.

World leaders never learn.

And I don't even talk about population control in the name of health-security.


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Apr 25, 2020)

Speaking of health how is your recovery going @Mariko?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 25, 2020)

Redline said:


> *Meanwhile ..hearth is getting better , pollution is lowering, animals can reproduce again peacefully and so on...*
> All of It will end one day and theworst of us gonna came back stronger then ever lol



Gaia-chan approves this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Gaia-chan approves this



Heard the other day that the emissions are worse now with less people on the streets.
And that the air is more poluted than before..

I dunno if it's true..


----------



## Redline (Apr 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Heard the other day that the emissions are worse now with less people on the streets.
> And that the air is more poluted than before..
> 
> I dunno if it's true..


Fake news... obviously


----------



## Gledania (Apr 25, 2020)

@Mariko Happy birthday


----------



## Blade (Apr 25, 2020)

@DeVision


----------



## Mariko (Apr 25, 2020)

Containment and world-wide creativity:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Apr 25, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Containment and world-wide creativity:



This is great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 25, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Mariko Happy birthday


----------



## Gledania (Apr 25, 2020)

@Ren. this is what I listen when I study

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 25, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Ren. this is what I listen when I study


Just made 1M souls in 90m!

Lvl 115, Going to finish DSIII!


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Just made 1M souls in 90m!
> 
> Lvl 115, Going to finish the DSIII!



Stop playing this game for the 3753x time and start sekiro already


----------



## Ren. (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Stop playing this game for the 3753x time and start sekiro already


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Apr 26, 2020)

Ahh fuck. Asians hornets are back. Bitches are pretty agressive and I'm allergic to bees stings (not sure if I'd react the same way to hornets but I prefer not to know).


----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

we can't have serious discussion or thread in OL without ppl derailing it and ruining it


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ahh fuck. Asians hornets are back. Bitches are pretty agressive and I'm allergic to bees stings (not sure if I'd react the same way to hornets but I prefer not to know).



My worst nightmare 

+ they kill bees. At least european hornets serve a purpose for European ecosystem.

This asiatic nightmarish flies came here because a chinese guy accidentally brought them in france for an exposition or something, I think it was in 2004 

Bet he was sent on secret mission by china government to destroy european Honey market  

Edit : si t'es allergique elle peuvent te tuer. C'est pas une blague


----------



## Mariko (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> My worst nightmare
> 
> + they kill bees. At least european hornets serve a purpose for European ecosystem.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mariko (Apr 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


>


Nawwwww


----------



## InfinityG (Apr 26, 2020)

Sup, new guy here.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 26, 2020)

InfinityG said:


> Sup, new guy here.



Shanks or Mihawk?


----------



## InfinityG (Apr 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Shanks or Mihawk?



Shanks. Yonko>Shichibukai always even if it´s comes to the strongest of them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Apr 26, 2020)

InfinityG said:


> Shanks. Yonko>Shichibukai always even if it´s comes to the strongest of them.



Good.

Do you like Carrot?


----------



## Soca (Apr 26, 2020)

InfinityG said:


> Sup, new guy here.


Wadup


----------



## InfinityG (Apr 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Good.
> 
> Do you like Carrot?



A lot. She is one of my favorites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InfinityG (Apr 26, 2020)

Soca said:


> Wadup



Not much.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 26, 2020)

InfinityG said:


> A lot. She is one of my favorites.



Welcome bruh.


----------



## InfinityG (Apr 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Welcome bruh.



Thanks. This already feels like a good place to me and i´m looking forward to discovering more about this forum. (:


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Apr 26, 2020)

InfinityG said:


> Thanks. This already feels like a good place to me and i´m looking forward to discovering more about this forum. (:



It's a terrible place actually. Most are Mihawk stans and Carrot haters.


----------



## InfinityG (Apr 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> It's a terrible place actually. Most are Mihawk stans and Carrot haters.



If you have such a bad impression of this place, why have you been here for over a decade?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Apr 26, 2020)

InfinityG said:


> If you have such a bad impression of this place, why have you been here for over a decade?



To stop this war


----------



## InfinityG (Apr 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> To stop this war



I see. 

Also i´m wondering what i should wear as a avatar still have not decided.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 26, 2020)

InfinityG said:


> I see.
> 
> Also i´m wondering what i should wear as a avatar still have not decided.



Just kidding, I'm into BDSM.

Ask @Nana for an avy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## InfinityG (Apr 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Just kidding, I'm into BDSM.
> 
> Ask @Nana for an avy.



He/she is good at making avatars? Allright


----------



## Redline (Apr 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Shanks or Mihawk?


Kizaru or akainou?
Sanji or Zoro?
Robin or Nami?
Frankie or Brook?
Usoop or Buggy?
Doflamingo or Crocodile?
Lmaooo


----------



## Mariko (Apr 26, 2020)

InfinityG said:


> He/she is good at making avatars? Allright



You'll see.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2020)

Kizaru or akainou?
Sanji or Zoro?
Robin or Nami?
Frankie or Brook?
Usoop or Buggy?
Doflamingo or Crocodile?
Lmaooo


----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

> Considering that this thread was made because the OP lost a bet thus isn't genuine I'll go ahead and lock this.


@Kinjin  his thread wasn't trolling or bait nor he bash anyone in his original post also not breaking rules
why would u close it ? even if it was bet or whatever reasons he made efforts
so instead of threadbanning ppl who ruining it u close it ?


----------



## Redline (Apr 26, 2020)

InfinityG said:


> He/she is good at making avatars? Allright


Naaaaauuuu ...she is gonna give you a k pop avy! Lol watch out!
I do have some super monster avy if you want just ask... XD
Also by the way..welcome to this messy tribe


----------



## Redline (Apr 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Just kidding, I'm into BDSM.
> 
> Ask @Nana for an avy.


Here's our best OL naughty girl!


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Kinjin (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Kinjin  his thread wasn't trolling or bait nor he bash anyone in his original post also not breaking rules
> why would u close it ? even if it was bet or whatever reasons he made efforts
> so instead of threadbanning ppl who ruining it u close it ?


Because he doesn't believe anything he stated in the OP which, for all intents and purposes, is trolling. You cannot have a healthy discussion with someone under these conditions.

Feel free to make a Kid appreciation thread yourself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

​@InfinityG hope u like them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Because he doesn't believe anything he stated in the OP which, for all intents and purposes, is trolling. You cannot have a healthy discussion with someone under these conditions.
> 
> Feel free to make a Kid appreciation thread yourself.


he ain't trolling
but whatever ..................


----------



## InfinityG (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> ​@InfinityG hope u like them



Picking the second. Thank you. (:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 26, 2020)

This must be taken to court:

Defendant 
@Gianfi 

Prosecuting Attorney
@Kinjin 

Defense Attorney
@Nana 

Judge
@Alibaba Saluja 

May the trial begin


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This must be taken to court:
> 
> Defendant
> @Gianfi
> ...


I say we overthrow the mods and ban Kidd haters


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> I say we overthrow the mods and ban Kidd haters


I suggest you play some Ace Attorney. If you get inspired by Phoenix Wright you are gonna win this case


----------



## DeVision (Apr 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This must be taken to court:
> 
> Defendant
> @Gianfi
> ...






(always wanted to use this emote because I was playing the games XD)


----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> I suggest you play some Ace Attorney. If you get inspired by Phoenix Wright you are gonna win this case


I don't have a gaming platform


----------



## DeVision (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> I don't have a gaming platform



Download an emulator. XD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> I say we overthrow the mods and ban Kidd haters



The prosecution is well known for being merciless and relentless and this fact cannot be denied.

@Kinjin what do you say about these accusations?


----------



## DeVision (Apr 26, 2020)

Oyasumi Punpun. Yay or nay?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 26, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> I suggest you play some Ace Attorney. If you get inspired by Phoenix Wright you are gonna win this case





Great game


----------



## Redline (Apr 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The prosecution is well known for being merciless and relentless and this fact cannot be denied.
> 
> @Kinjin what do you say about these accusations?


Kinjin would reply kindly but it would suggest him differently lol


----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Download an emulator. XD


my PC is  ............. I rather not talk about it lol


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> my PC is  ............. I rather not talk about it lol


Unless its from the early 2000s , your pc should be able to run an emulator


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 26, 2020)

Is it gaming I hear?? 

These are  the only games I play, bar lol cs and wow.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Is it gaming I hear??
> 
> These are  the only games I play, bar lol cs and wow.




Only? ONLY?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Only? ONLY?


Yes. I only play PES, NBA, and some anime games. Maybe some superhero game once in a while and star wars game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Is it gaming I hear??
> 
> These are  the only games I play, bar lol cs and wow.


You don't even Ps4?!


----------



## DeVision (Apr 26, 2020)

Oh damn. I need to leave the convo. XD


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh damn. I need to leave the convo. XD


Dev...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You don't even Ps4?!


I have two PC's that blow ps4 out of the water. I connect one of my pcs to my tv and play there. The TV is like 50 inches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Unless its from the early 2000s , your pc should be able to run an emulator


I don't know how ancient it is  it is not early 2000s but it is not suitable for heavy stuff


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 26, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh damn. I need to leave the convo. XD


Dev


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I have two PC's that blow ps4 out of the water. I connect one of my pcs to my tv and play there. The TV is like 50 inches.


50 inches?! You lewd.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Dev...





Light D Lamperouge said:


> Dev



You pervs.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> 50 inches?! You lewd.








DeVision said:


> You pervs.




Dev


----------



## Mariko (Apr 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I have two PC's that blow ps4 out of the water. I connect one of my pcs to my tv and play there. The TV is like 50 inches.



My PC high diff a game boy.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2020)

Pc


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Is it gaming I hear??
> 
> These are  the only games I play, bar lol cs and wow.



Counter strikes is giving me nostalgia hits


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Counter strikes is giving me nostalgia hits





It's okish


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> 50 inches?! You lewd.


He's the greatest leewdman of this forum

@Light D Lamperouge chill lewd man this is not the bath house


----------



## Patrick (Apr 26, 2020)

Counterstrike is pretty much the only game I still play. It's something to do with friends during quarantine so that's great but other than that I really can't get into games anymore.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Counterstrike is pretty much the only game I still play. It's something to do with friends during quarantine so that's great but other than that I really can't get into games anymore.



Did you keep playing Call of duty games ? Can't say why but I stopped at bkack ops 2 long time ago  Couldn't feel interested anymore.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> He's the greatest leewdman of this forum
> 
> @Light D Lamperouge chill lewd man this is not the bath house


----------



## Patrick (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Did you keep playing Call of duty games ? Can't say why but I stopped at bkack ops 2 long time ago  Couldn't feel interested anymore.



I played CoD from Modern Warfare till Black Ops but it didn't really feel intuitive anymore and I quit. Went over to Battlefield 3 and loved that for a bit but didn't like 4 so that was kind of the end of my console days. I did always play FIFA when I had a console but that's because all my friends played and we were competitive in a fun way.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Patrick said:


> I played CoD from Modern Warfare till Black Ops but it didn't really feel intuitive anymore and I quit. Went over to Battlefield 3 and loved that for a bit but didn't like 4 so that was kind of the end of my console days. I did always play FIFA when I had a console but that's because all my friends played and we were competitive in a fun way.


you're not in console anymore ?

I stopped FIFA cause I realized how this game could make me turn angry so easily


----------



## Redline (Apr 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I have two PC's that blow ps4 out of the water. I connect one of my pcs to my tv and play there. The TV is like 50 inches.


Niceee.i used to play ona 50 inches telly back when I had my rent apartment at Wimbledon, but now I only got a 28 sadly, still good enough but 50 was another thing indeed


----------



## Ren. (Apr 26, 2020)

@Gledinos  I just did 6 matched Pvp!

You know what, I created a monster.

The last fight I ended the Katana user's career ... I finished him with my trowing knife.

Before a full Havel build, he was like I am sturdy,,, me yep done in 4 hits!


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Gledinos  I just did 6 matched Pvp!
> 
> You know what, I created a monster.
> 
> The last fight I ended the Katana user's career ... I finished him with my trowing knife.


Bruh ... it's cool but you need to try sekiro  why haven't you started the game already ?


----------



## Ren. (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Bruh ... it's cool but you need to try sekiro  why haven't you started the game already ?


Because first I need to finish DSIII!

Then NIOH then Sekiro!

I play what is the best last.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> my PC is  ............. I rather not talk about it lol


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Dev


He's afraid from your lewdness


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (Apr 26, 2020)

@Gledinos


@Oreki

I created a monster.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> you're not in console anymore ?
> 
> I stopped FIFA cause I realized how this game could make me turn angry so easily



Yeah my last console was a PS3 so it's been a few years. Mostly just played popular pc games like LoL and CSGO with a group of friends after that.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 26, 2020)

@Gledinos 

Look at that finisher:


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Yeah my last console was a PS3 so it's been a few years. Mostly just played popular pc games like LoL and CSGO with a group of friends after that.


I changed games entirely. I strated games like skyrim Dragon age Dark soul or the witcher few years ago. Almost like my taste over FPS games disappeared. 

Never got the occasion to start games like league of legends cause people told me these games are too addictives and should be avoided.


----------



## Venom (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Did you keep playing Call of duty games ? Can't say why but I stopped at bkack ops 2 long time ago  Couldn't feel interested anymore.



The last CoD I bought was BO 3 in like 2015. 
End of last year I got a new PC and the new CoD for free. 
Honestly went in without any expectations because free game who cares right? It's genuinely speaking really good.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Venom said:


> The last CoD I bought was BO 3 in like 2015.
> End of last year I got a new PC and the new CoD for free.
> Honestly went in without any expectations because free game who cares right? It's genuinely speaking really good.


Well as long it's free why not 

Didn't play BO3. The compain followed the BO2 story ??? with that guy obsessed with numbers ?


----------



## Ren. (Apr 26, 2020)

@Gledinos  fixes the links you can watch them now!


----------



## Venom (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Well as long it's free why not
> 
> Didn't play BO3. The compain followed the BO2 story ??? with that guy obsessed with numbers ?



WHAT ARE THE NUMBERS MASON?
Nah man that's BO 1


----------



## Venom (Apr 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



WSL


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Venom said:


> Nah man that's BO 1


Well he had an appearance in the second I think , he got to Afghanistan to kill someone. 
Then his son became the MC of the game and killed Merendez...


----------



## Venom (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Well he had an appearance in the second I think , he got to Afghanistan to kill someone.
> Then his son became the MC of the game and killed Merendez...




Tbh I never played BO 2.


----------



## Blade (Apr 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Flame (Apr 26, 2020)

noticed i was like 80+ pages behind and i missed a lot

happy belated bday @DeVision and @Mariko! sorry for not noticing sooner


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> noticed i was like 80+ pages behind and i missed a lot
> 
> happy belated bday @DeVision and @Mariko! sorry for not noticing sooner


Seem's like you were busy this days


----------



## Flame (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Seem's like you were busy this days


started like 3 shows to binge + been doing tourneys with friends on xbox so my days are usually occupied with these. i check on nf during the nights. 

plus my sisters are usually on the pc all day smh


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> on xbox


what did you play ?


----------



## Flame (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> what did you play ?


xv2, 2k20 and fighterz sometimes


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2020)

Wow no Ufc 3.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> xv2, 2k20 and fighterz sometimes


Bruh I'm on for a bet


If you're a real man you will accept
Let's throw a dice 100 dice , whoever gets more win.

Loser shoud wrote "I trust you Onii chan !" on Kinjin profile page 

You can't say it's a bet , at least not on the profile page post.

Are you in ?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2020)

Throwing dice again...


----------



## Flame (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Bruh I'm on for a bet
> 
> 
> If you're a real man you will accept
> ...


you know he can simply delete it since he's online rn 

thats not a real bet and you know it 

also if you're looking for someone i bet @Nana is down for whatever


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> you know he can simply delete it since he's online rn
> 
> thats not a real bet and you know it
> 
> also if you're looking for someone i bet @Nana is down for whatever


Do I look like someone who enjoy getting Kpop ava for weeks like you ?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2020)

Usertitle bet would be better.


----------



## Flame (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Do I look like someone who enjoy getting Kpop ava for weeks like you ?


stop lying i know you chose to wear a kpop avy on your own 


Gledinos said:


> 4) Only Kpop song I ever liked* so far*


"so far" means you still listening and searching for more 



Lurker said:


> Usertitle bet would be better.


youre not even gonna join


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> stop lying i know you chose to wear a kpop avy on your own



Bruh you've been Kpop fan for years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Apr 26, 2020)

ahh the good ol' "shit flame got me i better answer something dumb like a meme because i dont have an answer" post


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> ahh the good ol' "shit flame got me i better answer something dumb like a meme because i dont have an answer" post


Stay mad


----------



## Flame (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Stay mad


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Is this your Bae ?



mooooooooooooooo


----------



## Flame (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Is this your Bae ?
> 
> 
> 
> mooooooooooooooo


ye


----------



## Flame (Apr 26, 2020)

nvm tried posting cringy videos but i cant

that dude literally makes me wanna puke


----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Do I look like someone who enjoy getting Kpop ava for weeks like you ?


My bets aren't only exclusive for kpop


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> My bets aren't only exclusive for kpop


Well admirals and Kpop


----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Well admirals and Kpop


No


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> No


Yes


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> stop lying i know you chose to wear a kpop avy on your own
> 
> "so far" means you still listening and searching for more
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Flame (Apr 26, 2020)

damn its still alive? i thought they stopped after 6 or something lol


----------



## Redline (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice love hate relationships you got there Flame X Gled lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 26, 2020)

out of nowhere @Gledinos said thanks for someone else's happy birthday wish. @Flame will also not say anything. So it must originate here. Is this some sort of sick ass joke, at my expense!? ha-ha. @Nana or @Lurker can one of ya instead explain this to me.


----------



## Flame (Apr 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> out of nowhere @Gledinos said thanks for someone else's happy birthday wish. @Flame will also not say anything. So it must originate here. Is this some sort of sick ass joke, at my expense!? ha-ha. @Nana or @Lurker can one of ya instead explain this to me.


this aint no nbd, this is the ol. snitching here would get you killed 

plus i have no clue what you're on about. i never met that gledinosaur person in my entire life


----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> out of nowhere @Gledinos said thanks for someone else's happy birthday wish. @Flame will also not say anything. So it must originate here. Is this some sort of sick ass joke, at my expense!? ha-ha. @Nana or @Lurker can one of ya instead explain this to me.


I am more lost than you


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am more lost than you


Me too.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 26, 2020)

Lover´s quarrel

That´s all we need to know


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Love´s quarrel
> 
> That´s all we need to know


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 26, 2020)

Flame said:


> this aint no nbd, this is the ol. snitching here would get you killed
> 
> plus i have no clue what you're on about. i never met that gledinosaur person in my entire life


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> out of nowhere @Gledinos said thanks for someone else's happy birthday wish. @Flame will also not say anything. So it must originate here. Is this some sort of sick ass joke, at my expense!? ha-ha. @Nana or @Lurker can one of ya instead explain this to me.



i don't really know but i'm assuming it's an inside joke or, since an individual with a severe betting addiction is involved, a bet.

now, if it IS a bet, you're ill-advised to ponder these matters any further - this stuff seems to be highly contagious. as you can see from the current convo thread poll, the desease has claimed at least one more victim.

i myself came down with it briefly, which resulted in a shameful week of sporting a....

















....snitch avatar.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

@Flame If you talk I wil... *cough**cough* I meant ...

@Mickey Mouse nothing secret bruh. Trust me. It's just , some things happen with no explanations. Don't get yourself involved and everything should be fine for you.


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Flame If you talk I wil... *cough**cough* I meant ...
> 
> @Mickey Mouse nothing secret bruh. Trust me. It's just , some things happen with no explanations. Don't get yourself involved and everything should be fine for you.


don't cough.. it'sa dangerous now


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 26, 2020)

@Gledinos are you threatening/blackmailing your fellow poster now?

bear i'm disappoint

i thought better of you


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Gledinos are you threatening/blackmailing your fellow poster now?
> 
> bear i'm disappoint
> 
> i thought better of you


No such thing as threats. Just an advise.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> *No such thing as threats.* *Just an advise*.





Gledinos said:


> @Flame *If you talk I wil... *cough**cough* I meant ...*
> 
> @Mickey Mouse nothing secret bruh. Trust me. It's just , some things happen with no explanations. Don't get yourself involved and everything should be fine for you.



a bear of no accountability


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

girafarig said:


> a bear of no accountability


All I see is advises


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> All I see is advises


Gled, where did you buy that symbol "gledania is a supreme being" under your nick?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 26, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Gled, where did you buy that symbol "gledania is a supreme being" under your nick?



i'm sure he was born with it


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Gled, where did you buy that symbol "gledania is a supreme being" under your nick?


No idea. I'm not the only one btw


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 26, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i'm sure he was born with it





Gledinos said:


> No idea. I'm not the only one btw


 He was born with it... Gled stop writing with your dupe account


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 26, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> He was born with it... Gled stop writing with your dupe account



you don't think he was?


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 26, 2020)

girafarig said:


> you don't think he was?


No Gledy, I don't think you were


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 26, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> No Gledy, I don't think you were



i'm not gled. 





also i neg people who insist otherwise


----------



## Mariko (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Gianfi (Apr 26, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i'm not gled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh segnor


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Flame If you talk I wil... *cough**cough* I meant ...
> 
> @Mickey Mouse nothing secret bruh. Trust me. It's just , some things happen with no explanations. Don't get yourself involved and everything should be fine for you.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 26, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Oh segnor



signorina.

but yes, accusing gled of having a dupe is tantamount to heresy in the church of gledania (to which i belong). i must punish them infidels, my religion demands it

i mean, if i don't, i won't make it to bepo heaven. i'm sure you understand that my hands are tied here.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

girafarig said:


> signorina.
> 
> but yes, accusing gled of having a dupe is tantamount to heresy in the church of gledania (to which i belong). i must punish them infidels, my religion demands it
> 
> i mean, if i don't, i won't make it to bepo heaven. i'm sure you understand that my hands are tied here.



I'm a god who despise being worshiped btw.


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 26, 2020)

girafarig said:


> signorina.
> 
> but yes, accusing gled of having a dupe is tantamount to heresy in the church of gledania (to which i belong). i must punish them infidels, my religion demands it
> 
> i mean, if i don't, i won't make it to bepo heaven. i'm sure you understand that my hands are tied here.


oh sorry, signorina. Look I don't know what kind of stuff you do in your church, but yeah punish me sempai. I already have an admiral avatar, can't get worse than this


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I'm a god who despise being worshiped btw.



really?

i see. but what do you like?


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

girafarig said:


> really?
> 
> i see. but what do you like?



Having fun


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2020)

What a chad.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

@Nana You had him make a kidd wank thread + wear Akainu (the most hated admiral in the yonkoset).

Thanks God I didn't make a bet with you


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Nana You had him make a kidd wank thread + wear Akainu (the most hated admiral in the yonkoset).
> 
> Thanks God I didn't make a bet with you


One day I'll make her feel the true power of Itachi-sama + make a thread about Robin. My revenge will be slow and sweet zehhahahaha


----------



## Redline (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Nana You had him make a kidd wank thread + wear Akainu (the most hated admiral in the yonkoset).
> 
> Thanks God I didn't make a bet with you


She is lucky she didn't make a bet with me lol... Her bet are teens stuff


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> She is lucky she didn't make a bet with me lol... Her bet are teens stuff


Bet her.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> She is lucky she didn't make a bet with me lol... Her bet are teens stuff


You're lucky you never made a bet with @Shrike 

This nibbah will regret what he did to me


----------



## Redline (Apr 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Bet her.


I already offer my bet twice and she turn it down so
The thing is she know that if she lose the avatar I am gonna give to her will be too much too handle while I don't give a shit about wearing any type of avatar lol


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> I already offer my bet twice and she turn it down so
> The thing is she know that if she lose the avatar I am gonna give to her will be too much too handle while I don't give a shit about wearing any type of avatar lol


@Nana


----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Nana You had him make a kidd wank thread + wear Akainu (the most hated admiral in the yonkoset).
> 
> Thanks God I didn't make a bet with you


Akainu is great and Gianfi now looks better with the new avy 



Lurker said:


> Bet her.


Yes @Gledinos let's have a bet


----------



## Redline (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You're lucky you never made a bet with @Shrike
> 
> This nibbah will regret what he did to me


Listen gled I was the chief in charge of a monster bet tread in an iItalian  forum back in the days, I alone transform that forum in a bunch of monsters lmaoooo
No avatar bets can scared me lol...
Also I tried to open one here as soon as got here but you guys didn't have enough guts to cope with it...
Generally speaking... eheheh
Apparently this forum can't have monster avy left and right lol
I can't wear one not even for myself


----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You're lucky you never made a bet with @Shrike
> 
> This nibbah will regret what he did to me


What he did to you ?


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> Yes @Gledinos let's have a bet


He was reffering to redline 

anyway ... Let's do this.

What do you wanna bet ? I'll make you wear an X Drake Avatar for 5 days 



Nana said:


> What he did to you ?


Big mom horrible avatar. Remember ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> He was reffering to redline
> 
> anyway ... Let's do this.
> 
> ...


don't do that, she is too powerful


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> don't do that, she is too powerful



I'm going to avenge you bruuuuuh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> He was reffering to redline
> 
> anyway ... Let's do this.
> 
> ...


Oh lmao that was cute avatar 

5 are too much 3 days are fine 
I will choose something for u 

100d 3 times


----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I'm going to avenge you bruuuuuh


Have kokoro ready then gled!


----------



## Shrike (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You're lucky you never made a bet with @Shrike
> 
> This nibbah will regret what he did to me



I pick the best avatars


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


>


guess you gonna lose this time ahhahahah


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


>


ok


----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> guess you gonna lose this time ahhahahah


Don't be hasty


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Why is life so unfair ?


----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> ok


@Gianfi  see above I win again


----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Why is life so unfair ?



It will be only for 3 days lol


----------



## Redline (Apr 26, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I pick the best avatars


I pick the worst..


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 26, 2020)

No more bets please


----------



## Redline (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> ok


Here' s Glendina confident of winning... XD


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> Here' s Glendina confident of winning... XD


Dice gods hate me. It's officilal


----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> No more bets please


Why is everyone afraid of them ?


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Gianfi  see above I win again


I CAN'T BELIEVE IT @Gledinos you did worse than me ahahhahahaha


----------



## Redline (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> Why is everyone afraid of them ?


I don't..but you are


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> Why is everyone afraid of them ?



I guess most don´t have a top tier dice luck


----------



## Redline (Apr 26, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> I CAN'T BELIEVE IT @Gledinos you did worse than me ahahhahahaha


True story... XD


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> Why is everyone afraid of them ?


Seem like you win too much this days ...

Or lose against the kind type ...

Face a guy like shrike , or someone like Mariko. You'l see the real pain


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 26, 2020)

Glen


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 26, 2020)

@Nana I remind you that we next time we bet we do the opposite, wins whoever gets the lowest score. Your winning days will soon be over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I guess most don´t have a top tier dice luck


But you do  ..  

Let's battle and bet


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Glen



Lewd man


----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Seem like you win too much this days ...
> 
> Or lose against the kind type ...
> 
> Face a guy like shrike , or someone like Mariko. You'l see the real pain


Oh is that so but betting with ppl I am not close with and don't know what they like and dislike is less fun 
But sure I am for all competitors


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Lewd man


----------



## Redline (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Lewd man


Here's Light last year summer time...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> Here's Light last year summer time...





Red


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> But sure I am for all competitors


Make sure @Shrike put a big mom ava.

As for Mariko anything that seem's dumb. Like , I once made her put this : 




Her reaction was :


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> But you do  ..
> 
> Let's battle and bet



I just got this avy/sig set 

Another day


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Lewdrouge D Maru is your true name.


----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Make sure @Shrike put a big mom ava.
> 
> As for Mariko anything that seem's dumb. Like , I once made her put this :
> 
> ...


I will note that for future use 
Thx


----------



## Redline (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Make sure @Shrike put a big mom ava.
> 
> As for Mariko anything that seem's dumb. Like , I once made her put this :
> 
> ...


I would have give her this one... XD


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> Listen gled I was the chief in charge of a monster bet tread in an iItalian  forum back in the days, I alone transform that forum in a bunch of monsters lmaoooo
> No avatar bets can scared me lol...
> Also I tried to open one here as soon as got here but you guys didn't have enough guts to cope with it...
> Generally speaking... eheheh
> ...





you're too oden for this place. it's true that folks here are mostly pretty gutless.

that being said, i'd lie if i said i'm sad you're not allowed to wear that monster stuff anymore. it made my adblock whimper in fear


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Lewdrouge D Maru is your true name.


Glewdinos  


I am not lewd.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> I would have give her this one... XD


You would have Nana get ava banned with this tbh.


----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Glewdinos
> 
> 
> I am not lewd.


> I am not lewd
> given 3,138 lewd ratings


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Glewdinos
> 
> 
> I am not lewd.


Yeah you're super lewd


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 26, 2020)

Too much lewdness here


----------



## Shrike (Apr 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> I would have give her this one... XD



Mariella wouldn't mind that one, common. Basics son.



Redline said:


> I pick the worst..



See, picking the worst isn't the core of the fun, now being creative and picking the ones that person wouldn't like especially while not choosing something really disgusting is where you should look

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> > I am not lewd
> > given 3,138 lewd ratings


Exactly, I give lewd ratings. You should check the received.



Gledinos said:


> Yeah you're super lewd


Get out of here. I didn't wear an avy of a girl shaking her ass lewd man. Glen



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Too much lewdness here


Ali


----------



## Redline (Apr 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Glewdinos
> 
> 
> I am not lewd.


Sure...here's Light in the gym


----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Exactly, I give lewd rating. You should check the received.
> 
> 
> Get out of here. I didn't wear an avy of a girl shaking her ass lewd man. Glen
> ...


U still have 655 that is too high


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> Sure...here's Light in the gym


I am afraid of how you find all these gifs so fast. 


Red


----------



## Redline (Apr 26, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Mariella wouldn't mind that one, common. Basics son.
> 
> 
> 
> See, picking the worst isn't the core of the fun, now being creative and picking the ones that person wouldn't like especially while not choosing something really disgusting is where you should look


 Fair enough, That's your point of view


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> U still have 655 that is too high


Because of Glen and Maru and Lurk and Dev. 


Glen  

Maru 

Lurk 

Dev


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Exactly, I give lewd rating. You should check the received.
> 
> 
> Get out of here. I didn't wear an avy of a girl shaking her ass lewd man. Glen
> ...



Light-san why you have so many lewd ratings?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Light-san why you have so many lewd ratings?





Light D Lamperouge said:


> Because of Glen and Maru and Lurk and Dev.
> 
> 
> Glen
> ...


^


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ^



So when they see a post made by you:


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> So when they see a post made by you:


Yup. Those four and @Aaron Tōshiro and Soldier something are the official lewd men of the forum.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Apr 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

@Nana SO ...

What's will you give me as avatar ?


----------



## blueice12 (Apr 26, 2020)

And till this day nobody has surpassed Mad Treasure


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Nana SO ...
> 
> What's will you give me as avatar ?


soon it will be finished  why ruin the surprise


----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

ok gled here  
hope u like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> ok gled here
> hope u like it


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> ok gled here
> hope u like it


@Flame if I see you complain again about an avatar


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 26, 2020)

Is that a subtle way of saying Glen is a pussy 





*Spoiler*: __ 



Btw, it's a joke. Glen is not a pussy. He's a lewd bear. I love you Glen.


----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Flame if I see you complain again about an avatar


don't say you lost a bet or it increases in days


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> don't say you lost a bet or it increases in days



Lol you should have said that BEFORE the bet ...


But okay


----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Is that a subtle way of saying Glen is a pussy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just wanted something unexpected  giving him KidxLaw  would been predictable


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> I just wanted something unexpected  giving him KidxLaw  would been predictable


Kidd bullying Drake would have probably been great. This is also great.


----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Kidd bullying Drake would have probably been great. This is also great.


idk where I would find that 

but if u come across one in future  share it


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> idk where I would find that
> 
> but if u come across one in future  share it


You don't find it. You make it.


----------



## Irene (Apr 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> You don't find it. You make it.


I can't draw and have to ask my friends but then I would rather ask them to draw other _stuff_


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> I can't draw and have to ask my friends but then I would rather ask them to draw other _stuff_


You don't have to draw it, just edit some pics. Gimme like 5 minutes.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> KidxLaw


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 26, 2020)

@Nana here. Tbh, I could have done a better job, but I did it on my phone while working lmao


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Btw, it's a joke. Glen is not a pussy. He's a lewd bear. I love you Glen.


And I love you too bruh.

I also love you all guys who came from Orojackson 
@Red Admiral @Redline @Ren. @Nana @Aaron Tōshiro @Oreki  Despite our differences you guys are all good.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2020)

Nana said:


> Akainu is great and Gianfi now looks better with the new avy
> 
> 
> Yes @Gledinos let's have a bet


Kappa


----------



## MO (Apr 26, 2020)

Don't you wish your girlfriend was hot like me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 26, 2020)

How is it going, OL people?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Apr 26, 2020)

MO said:


> Don't you wish your girlfriend was hot like me.


@Soca is MO hot ?


Nataly said:


> How is it going, OL people?


check my ava and you will know


----------



## Nataly (Apr 26, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Soca is MO hot ?
> 
> check my ava and you will know


You seem to be having fun, Hello Kitty


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2020)

Gled...


----------



## Kaito (Apr 27, 2020)

I haven't been active for 6 months


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Apr 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Apr 27, 2020)

Expectation:


Reality:


----------



## Gledania (Apr 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Expectation:
> 
> 
> 
> Reality:


Perso je préfère ça à une silhouette noire.


----------



## Redline (Apr 27, 2020)

Kaito said:


> I haven't been active for 6 months


So it's about time you get back innit?
Wano is ready to rumble!! Xd


----------



## Redline (Apr 27, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Perso je préfère ça à une silhouette noire.


Lol..I hope it won't be like this..
Expectations...
Reality....


----------



## Nataly (Apr 27, 2020)

I have finally had time to get back-teia to drawing.
Cat Viper

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 27, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I have finally had time to get back-teia to drawing.
> Cat Viper
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Good drawing Nat


----------



## Mariko (Apr 27, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I have finally had time to get back-teia to drawing.
> Cat Viper
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Neat Nat!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Neat Nat!


Thank you, Marie, one of these days I will hopefully reach your drawing level. One of these days...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 27, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I have finally had time to get back-teia to drawing.
> Cat Viper
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


so cute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InfinityG (Apr 27, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I have finally had time to get back-teia to drawing.
> Cat Viper
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Looks cool. Can you do a drawing of Carrot aswell?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 27, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Thank you, Marie, one of these days I will hopefully reach your drawing level. One of these days...



Lol. 

My skills are chopper level but thanks. 

My lazyness > my drawing skills. 

Your works are way more neat. 

Nat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom (Apr 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol..I hope it won't be like this..
> Expectations...
> Reality....


----------



## Nataly (Apr 27, 2020)

InfinityG said:


> Looks cool. Can you do a drawing of Carrot aswell?


Thank you, and of course, it should be interesting to draw Carrot (possibly even her Sulong form), I'll give it a try after Shanks, Vivi, and Zoro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 27, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge @T.D.A @Donquixote Doflamingo @Kamina. @Lawliet @TheWiggian @Venom @Gledinos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Apr 27, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @Light D Lamperouge @T.D.A @Donquixote Doflamingo @Kamina. @Lawliet @TheWiggian @Venom @Gledinos



We got it boys


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 27, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @Light D Lamperouge @T.D.A @Donquixote Doflamingo @Kamina. @Lawliet @TheWiggian @Venom @Gledinos





Beautiful. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Apr 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Beautiful. Thanks.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Beautiful. Thanks.


 Got Em!!


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 27, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @Light D Lamperouge @T.D.A @Donquixote Doflamingo @Kamina. @Lawliet @TheWiggian @Venom @Gledinos


what


----------



## Kamina. (Apr 27, 2020)

This one will 100% cause some rage when used, from the usual. good job.

Time to retire  its no longer needed


----------



## Redline (Apr 27, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @Light D Lamperouge @T.D.A @Donquixote Doflamingo @Kamina. @Lawliet @TheWiggian @Venom @Gledinos


Now you need to do a Sanji one...


----------



## Redline (Apr 27, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> This one will 100% cause some rage when used, from the usual. good job.
> 
> Time to retire  its no longer needed


NAA.. that's one of my favourite.


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 27, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @Light D Lamperouge @T.D.A @Donquixote Doflamingo @Kamina. @Lawliet @TheWiggian @Venom @Gledinos


oh the emoji LOL.  this is gonna be amazing yeah.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 27, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @Light D Lamperouge @T.D.A @Donquixote Doflamingo @Kamina. @Lawliet @TheWiggian @Venom @Gledinos


Alcohol is the only thing that make Zoro laugh


----------



## Redline (Apr 27, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Alcohol is the only thing that make Zoro laugh


And Luffy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> And Luffy.





a song of meat and rubber


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Apr 27, 2020)

@Mariko Hey Rabbit  , Do you feel better now ? 

Des améliorations ?


----------



## DeVision (Apr 27, 2020)

This fatherf*cker is walking the stairs on the "head" side.
She must be the reason Kuina got killed.


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 27, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> @Light D Lamperouge @T.D.A @Donquixote Doflamingo @Kamina. @Lawliet @TheWiggian @Venom @Gledinos


Cool well done Kinjin


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2020)

This fatherf*cker is walking the stairs on the "head" side.
She must be the reason Kuina got killed.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 27, 2020)

@shaantu you're still working despite the Corona ?


----------



## Redline (Apr 27, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Mariko Hey Rabbit  , Do you feel better now ?
> 
> Des améliorations ?


Yep  I can confirm Mariko is doing great! Xd


----------



## DeVision (Apr 27, 2020)

Love the convo name.


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 27, 2020)

will become a top tier emote in the  OL


----------



## DeVision (Apr 27, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> will become a top tier emote in the  OL



It already is!


----------



## Mariko (Apr 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Love the convo name.



Love the daily 50 convo names


----------



## DeVision (Apr 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Love the daily 50 convo names



50 shades names of grey OL-convo


----------



## Soca (Apr 27, 2020)

suop


----------



## Gledania (Apr 27, 2020)

One chapter , then Break then one chapter and then a break ...  
The anime is on hiatus at the exact moment I've been waiting for.
Why is life so unfair ... ?


----------



## Soca (Apr 27, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> One chapter , then Break then one chapter and then a break ...
> The anime is on hiatus at the exact moment I've been waiting for.
> Why is life so unfair ... ?


Mother nature is anti-weeb

who would've guessed it


----------



## Mariko (Apr 27, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> One chapter , then Break then one chapter and then a break ...
> The anime is on hiatus at the exact moment I've been waiting for.
> Why is life so unfair ... ?



Damn, after looking for the last OP episode, I watched Boruto for the first time yesterday night 

Good ol' Naruto vibes though (I watched the last one not even knowing the plot).


----------



## Gledania (Apr 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Damn, after looking for the last OP episode, I watched Boruto for the first time yesterday night
> 
> Good ol' Naruto vibes though (I watched the last one not even knowing the plot).


Was never found of boruto. Not only because of the "everyone became good and kind" (orochimaru ...) but didn't like it when they introduced current technology and mixed it with naruto world (like phones and shit).
Plus boruto is taking a weird route , Like there was an episode where boruto got back in the past to meet jiraya ... fuck sake .


----------



## Blade (Apr 27, 2020)

@Gledinos 





i want you to read every hokuto no ken volume in order to get your mandhood back

really, lad?

you lost another bet? or it's an excuse?


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 27, 2020)

what I miss


----------



## Gledania (Apr 27, 2020)

Blade said:


> @Gledinos
> 
> 
> 
> you lost another bet? or it's an excuse?



I let you guess


----------



## Mariko (Apr 27, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Was never found of boruto. Not only because of the "everyone became good and kind" (orochimaru ...) but didn't like it when they introduced current technology and mixed it with naruto world (like phones and shit).
> Plus boruto is taking a weird route , Like there was an episode where boruto got back in the past to meet jiraya ... fuck sake .



They always had phones and even computers IIRC. Anyway, the episode I watched was about the good old catch the cat training with new chars (one being Naruto's daughter). I rather liked it, for the memories.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 27, 2020)

Why is @Lurker banned ???


----------



## Irene (Apr 27, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Why is @Lurker banned ???


----------



## Flame (Apr 27, 2020)

so... what i missed?


----------



## Irene (Apr 27, 2020)

Flame said:


> so... what i missed?




my title as betting Queen is untouchable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Apr 27, 2020)

Nana said:


> my title as betting Queen is untouchable


people never learn...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 27, 2020)

Lurk


----------



## Redline (Apr 27, 2020)

Someone please shoot him in the head asap!


----------



## Mariko (Apr 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> Someone please shoot him in the head asap!



Tfw you're sick and see coming Dr Trump...

-I have a breast cancer

-I see, let's nuke it. I'll give you aspirin after.

-Wait, what?

-We can do surgical strikes you know?


----------



## Redline (Apr 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Tfw you're sick and see coming Dr Trump...
> 
> -I have a breast cancer
> 
> ...


Lol..if I say I hate this guys the word itself is not good enough FFS!
To think he still will recive millions of votes after this show time it's ridiculous...
Americans who vote for Trump are really hopeless dumbasses , what a disgrace of nation lead from such an element , not even Bush was so stupid, at this point any democratic is way better then him.i don't care who is gonna be, also fuck republican!
We need a Trump emoticon as well @Kinjin!


----------



## Gledania (Apr 27, 2020)

Anyone here use spotify ?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 27, 2020)

-I'm sick

-Ok, I call Dr Trump.


----------



## Redline (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (Apr 27, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Anyone here use spotify ?



Hello kitty


----------



## Redline (Apr 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Hello kitty


----------



## Redline (Apr 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> -I'm sick
> 
> -Ok, I call Dr Trump.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 27, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Hello kitty



You like that Ava don't you


----------



## Redline (Apr 27, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You like that Ava don't you


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 27, 2020)

Lurke is banned?


----------



## Gledania (Apr 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Lurke is banned?



Yeah I banned him


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 27, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Yeah I banned him



The power of Hello Kitty


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Apr 27, 2020)

ah cool hopefully interesting top...
>blumpf reeeeeeiinnggg
ew 
talk about something actually interesting


----------



## Mariko (Apr 27, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You like that Ava don't you


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Lurke is banned?


why?


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 27, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> why?



Don't know 

But first rule of being banned - always suspect it's porn-related


----------



## Nataly (Apr 27, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> One chapter , then Break then one chapter and then a break ...
> The anime is on hiatus at the exact moment I've been waiting for.
> Why is life so unfair ... ?


I still haven't read the last two chapters

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom (Apr 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Don't know
> 
> But first rule of being banned - always suspect it's porn-related



Suicide by Porn is the most reliable way to go


----------



## Gledania (Apr 27, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I still haven't read the last two chapters



You're lucky then


----------



## Fel1x (Apr 27, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> One chapter , then Break then one chapter and then a break ...
> The anime is on hiatus at the exact moment I've been waiting for.
> Why is life so unfair ... ?


5 more years, dude, 5 more years


----------



## shaantu (Apr 28, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @shaantu you're still working despite the Corona ?


Yup


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> my title as betting Queen is untouchable


Not for long, soon I’ll be the new Queen.. ehm I mean King, I’ll be the new King


----------



## InfinityG (Apr 28, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 28, 2020)

OP spoilers are out.


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 28, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> OP spoilers are out.


so new chapter this week?


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 28, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> so new chapter this week?


No, comes out next week.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 28, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> No, comes out next week.



Any hopes it comes sooner ? Like next Monday


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 28, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Any hopes it comes sooner ? Like next Monday


Doubt it. We'd have gotten early spoilers either way next week. Raw should be out Wednesday/Thursday (May 6/7).


----------



## Irene (Apr 28, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Not for long, soon I’ll be the new Queen.. ehm I mean King, I’ll be the new King


We will see


----------



## Blade (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Apr 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


 Hey  
let's bet


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> Hey
> let's bet



Nana 


OL Convo #5: *Bet-free Zone*


----------



## Soca (Apr 28, 2020)

morning folk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Apr 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> morning folk



Hey 
I just noticed you never made a bet


----------



## Soca (Apr 28, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Hey
> I just noticed you never made a bet


You're not gonna force your way out of that kitty avatar, sir. You take your punishment like a man.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> You're not gonna force your way out of that kitty avatar, sir. You take your punishment like a man.


Sure  
I also said once that if zoro doesn't solo King I'll get a 3 months ban. I'll do it 

But when was the last time YOU did an ava bet , or simply a bet ?


----------



## Soca (Apr 28, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Sure
> I also said once that if zoro doesn't solo King I'll get a 3 months ban. I'll do it



I think I remember that. You need to seek help, sir 




> But when was the last time YOU did an ava bet , or simply a bet ?



I don't even know tbh. Not interested in making one tho. I like my womens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 28, 2020)

Btw I look similar to this in RL:


Zehaha.


----------



## Irene (Apr 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Nana
> 
> 
> OL Convo #5: *Bet-free Zone*


Ok we go to our headquarters


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 28, 2020)

8479135


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> 8479135


2 x 69 in that last one 



It's like I am Dev


----------



## Ren. (Apr 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> 2 x 69 in that last one
> 
> 
> 
> It's like I am Dev


Maru stop talking  with your dupes!


----------



## Venom (Apr 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> You're not gonna force your way out of that kitty avatar, sir. You take your punishment like a man.



I've been in this forum for 7 years now
Has there ever been a time when you didn't have cute Asian girls as your avatar
I'm honestly curious 
Like I literally can't remember ever seeing you with anything else


----------



## Soca (Apr 28, 2020)

Venom said:


> I've been in this forum for 7 years now
> Has there ever been a time when you didn't have cute Asian girls as your avatar
> I'm honestly curious
> Like I literally can't remember ever seeing you with anything else


Kinda long and pointless post incoming 

When I first joined I used a bunch of different stuff a lot. Mainly of my fav samurai shodown character, Genjuro. I had this as my sig for a good 2 months or so



I even went through a whole dj phase here. I made an album of it



But then one day while I was looking for another cool set I stumbled upon this video




and I asked myself who are they? 

from then on my slow decent into cute asian girls oblivion was born. That was around 2013 or 2014 which is when you joined so it explains why you never see me with anything other than girl avys. On the absolute rarest of occasions I'll use something these ones I made of me, but that's it


----------



## Blade (Apr 28, 2020)

: lit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> But then one day while I was looking for another cool set I stumbled upon this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



please keep wearing them until i die

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 28, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You're lucky then


Is it bad 

I just like to wait out a bit and have more to read at once, it enhances the experience and excitement.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Styles !!!!


----------



## Gledania (Apr 28, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu 



Go back to your previous ava 

This ava was a legend.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 28, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> OP spoilers are out.



I'm actually tempted to read them.. :/


----------



## Venom (Apr 28, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Btw I look similar to this in RL:
> 
> 
> Zehaha.


Pics or gtfo


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm actually tempted to read them.. :/



Vague and somewhat misleading spoilers so no point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 28, 2020)

Venom said:


> Pics or gtfo


I am shy but some said I look like that, some that know me from OJ know how I look!


----------



## Mariko (Apr 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Vague and somewhat misleading spoilers so no point.



Actually vague spoilers are the best. It remembers me the good old Nardo days when we had just a few pics with no summary nor translation (Doku/Ohana times).

Or When Evil was toying with us with more than vague and misleading hints.

It was the best moments of the KT, when ppl where making theories on a single croped pic.

Now we have basically the whole chapter via all the pics and full summaries.


----------



## Shrike (Apr 28, 2020)

Soca said:


>



Ey i remember these! 



Mariko said:


> Actually vague spoilers are the best. It remembers me the good old Nardo days when we had just a few pics with no summary nor translation (Doku/Ohana times).
> 
> Or When Evil was toying with us with more than vague and misleading hints.
> 
> ...



Good times.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2020)

@Shrike ready to gamble 5 mil rep again?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 28, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse 

dude when are you going to be a mod?

you said you'd ensalve all those other sections and whip their mods and stuff...

i became so hopeful

@Kinjin did you lie to us when you said the mouse is going to be modded?

if yes then...



HOW COULD YOU?


----------



## Irene (Apr 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Shrike ready to gamble 5 mil rep again?


Chrolloseum is back ?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Gianfi (Apr 28, 2020)

@Nana if you don't mind tomorrow I will dethrone you from the throne of the bet queen. Are you free?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> 8479135


----------



## Nataly (Apr 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> Chrolloseum is back ?


Did you participate in the previous installment?

Welcome back, @Lurker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 28, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Did you participate in the previous installment?
> 
> Welcome back, @Lurker


Nope. I had nine mill last time.


----------



## Irene (Apr 28, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Did you participate in the previous installment?
> 
> Welcome back, @Lurker


Nope I was clueless about it and not very active  but it seems so interesting for someone who loves bets like me  wbu ?



Gianfi said:


> @Nana if you don't mind tomorrow I will dethrone you from the throne of the bet queen. Are you free?


Ofc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Apr 28, 2020)

@Lurker So ? What happened to you?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 28, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Lurker So ? What happened to you?


I thought you banned me? Shouldn't you know?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm the OG Lurker.


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 28, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Did you participate in the previous installment?
> 
> Welcome back, @Lurker


what's it about?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 28, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> what's it about?


Hookers.


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Hookers.


Oh neat, how much you want?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 28, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Mickey Mouse
> 
> dude when are you going to be a mod?
> 
> ...


They don't need anybody at the moment. @Kinjin is not at fault.


Nana said:


> Chrolloseum is back ?



Settle down gambling addict.....patients.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 28, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Oh neat, how much you want?


Five should do.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> They don't need anybody at the moment. @Kinjin is not at fault.
> 
> 
> Settle down gambling addict.....patients.





well...one day, i hope you'll lead the OL crusade against the inferior sections...

also i'm not a gambling addict. i'm just bloodthirsty


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Five should do.


thank you <3


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Hookers.



Lewdker welcome back


----------



## Mariko (Apr 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>



What I was telling you aboud Mahayana Buddhism in one short song

"A dot is all, a dot is nothing"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Apr 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Shrike ready to gamble 5 mil rep again?



I am ready to win again


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 28, 2020)

Mariko said:


> What I was telling you aboud Mahayana Buddhism in one short song
> 
> "A dot is all, a dot is nothing"



Funny that these days I found this image and it reminded me of our talk


----------



## Nataly (Apr 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> Nope I was clueless about it and not very active  but it seems so interesting for someone who loves bets like me  wbu ?


I haven't participated in it at all  But maybe this time I will.
You will definitely like it and have a blast!


Gianfi said:


> what's it about?


It is a limited time event where you can place various forum bets, you can check it out and get a better idea about it here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (Apr 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Funny that these days I found this image and it reminded me of our talk


----------



## Irene (Apr 28, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I haven't participated in it at all  But maybe this time I will.
> You will definitely like it and have a blast!
> 
> It is a limited time event where you can place various forum bets, you can check it out and get a better idea about it here


Me when the Chrolloseum start : 




Good the more ppl the more exciting it will be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 28, 2020)

@Ren.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 28, 2020)

Redline said:


> @Ren.


MMO so pass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> @Ren.


Give me Cyberpunk 2077 plis


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 29, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Mickey Mouse
> 
> dude when are you going to be a mod?
> 
> ...


Don't remember stating such a thing. I only recall Nana making a poll in the previous convo where Mickey got the most votes.


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 29, 2020)

@Nana are you ready to end your career as betting Queen? Are you ready to embrace the love of our saviour, SoloKing Itachi Uchiha?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Don't remember stating such a thing. I only recall Nana making a poll in the previous convo *where Mickey got the most votes.*



I did. 

Iirc.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 29, 2020)

Bet free zone? it should be Bet-full-zone


----------



## Mariko (Apr 29, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Bet free zone? it should be Bet-full-zone



It's a mistake.

Actually it's free bets zone.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Don't remember stating such a thing. I only recall Nana making a poll in the previous convo where Mickey got the most votes.




@girafarig why do you want Mickey M to be the next bod ? 3 mods are not enough ??? 


Gianfi said:


> @Nana are you ready to end your career as betting Queen? Are you ready to embrace the love of our saviour, SoloKing Itachi Uchiha?



Please avenge me bruh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Apr 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> It's a mistake.
> 
> Actually it's free bets zone.


More like Free Avy bet zone


----------



## Oreki (Apr 29, 2020)

@Gledinos that some cute avatar you're wearing


----------



## Ren. (Apr 29, 2020)

Oreki said:


> @Gledinos that some cute avatar you're wearing


That is a  maybe!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ren. (Apr 29, 2020)

My remote + VPN was like shit all moring.
Then I checked the speed it was 8mb/s ... 


This ethernet cable is shit.

Going back to normal now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 29, 2020)

Gled when he saw the avy he needed to use:


----------



## Lurko (Apr 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Gled when he saw the avy he needed to use:


----------



## Lurko (Apr 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Apr 29, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> @Nana are you ready to end your career as betting Queen? Are you ready to embrace the love of our saviour, SoloKing Itachi Uchiha?


 

So 100d once who gets lower wins


----------



## Mariko (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Gianfi (Apr 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> So 100d once who gets lower wins


Yess, now, be ready to feel the true INFINITE POWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEREEREERRRRR


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 29, 2020)

Ah I have already won


----------



## Irene (Apr 29, 2020)

Don't be hasty


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 29, 2020)

MUAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Irene (Apr 29, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> MUAHAHHAHAHAHA


U could only win this way


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> U could only win this way


....Yeah, you are right ahahhahahah


----------



## Ren. (Apr 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> So 100d once who gets lower wins


LEL, you got tricked!

You already knew you hit high ones .


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 29, 2020)

This is a bet-free zone therefore the bet is invalid


----------



## Ren. (Apr 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> This is a bet-free zone therefore the bet is invalid


Only Admins can invalidate bets  so


----------



## Gledania (Apr 29, 2020)

@Gianfi make sure she suffer 

Make her put a bepo ava


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 29, 2020)

Why is @Nana banned ???


----------



## Irene (Apr 29, 2020)

Ren. said:


> LEL, you got tricked!
> 
> You already knew you hit high ones .


nah it was on purpose losing from time to time is good way to humbling myself 




Gledinos said:


> @Gianfi make sure she suffer
> 
> Make her put a bepo ava


nah it is Itachi he can't change 



Kinjin said:


> This is a bet-free zone therefore the bet is invalid


@Gianfi  we should follow the rules


----------



## Gledania (Apr 29, 2020)

@Gianfi Itachi ? Really bruh ?

She doesn't hate itachi. Where is the fun in that ? 

She made you put Akainu of all people ... bruh


----------



## Irene (Apr 29, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Gianfi Itachi ? Really bruh ?
> 
> She doesn't hate itachi. Where is the fun in that ?
> 
> She made you put Akainu of all people ... bruh


Itachi is edgy looking I gotta suffer 3 days  I don't like edgy stuff


I would prefer my boy Kakashi's avy


----------



## Redline (Apr 29, 2020)

Ren. said:


> MMO so pass.


Why pass? Should be better then dark soul or the witcheri innit?


Gianfi said:


> Give me Cyberpunk 2077 plis


That's another good one yeah


----------



## Redline (Apr 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> It's a mistake.
> 
> Actually it's free bets zone.


You wanna bet a pizza Mariko?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> You wanna bet a pizza Mariko?



I see what you done


----------



## Lurko (Apr 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Why is @Nana banned ???


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 29, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Gianfi make sure she suffer
> 
> Make her put a bepo ava


I made a photoshop of KingSolo Itachi oneshotting Akainu, but she said she doesn’t wear meme stuff. So I went with your Bepo suggestion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 29, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> I made a photoshop of *KingSolo Itachi oneshotting Akainu*, but she said she doesn’t wear meme stuff. So I went with your Bepo suggestion



Itachi soloing and oneshotting is not a meme, it's canon


----------



## Lurko (Apr 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Itachi soloing and oneshotting is not a meme, it's canon


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 29, 2020)

Godtachi


----------



## Ren. (Apr 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Itachi soloing and oneshotting is not a meme, it's canon


@dergeist  I found your long lost dupe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 29, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Gobee129 !!!


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Itachi soloing and oneshotting is not a meme, it's canon


@Nana you heard that nana? So you can use it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dergeist (Apr 29, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @dergeist  I found your long lost dupe.



All I read was a factually accurate statement by a like minded indivudal



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Itachi soloing and oneshotting is not a meme, it's canon



My man


----------



## Irene (Apr 29, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> @Nana you heard that nana? So you can use it


either be specific next time or not


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 29, 2020)

dergeist said:


> All I read was a factually accurate statement by a like minded indivudal
> 
> 
> 
> My man


----------



## Irene (Apr 29, 2020)

even Sasuke look less edgy than Itachi


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> even Sasuke look less edgy than Itachi


Do you realize all the pain you have inflicted on others for so many years (actually months but years sounds more solemn)? Do you repent, my little friend?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> either be specific next time or not


Amazing avy. Can I save it lmao? Might wanna use it some day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Amazing avy. Can I save it lmao? Might wanna use it some day.


We should all use it.


----------



## Gobee129 (Apr 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Gobee129 !!!


Thank you, Mouse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Amazing avy. Can I save it lmao? Might wanna use it some day.


Idk if u sarcastic or not lol but yea sure 



Gianfi said:


> Do you realize all the pain you have inflicted on others for so many years (actually months but years sounds more solemn)? Do you repent, my little friend?


This sounds edgy ..  no wonder 

Like character, like fan


----------



## Ren. (Apr 29, 2020)

Gobee129 said:


> Thank you, Mouse.


Happy birthday, mate!


----------



## Irene (Apr 29, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Gobee129


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> Idk if u sarcastic or not lol but yea sure


Lmao. I am being serious. Thanks


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Amazing avy. Can I save it lmao? Might wanna use it some day.


gg you appreciate


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 29, 2020)

Happy birthday gobeee


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 29, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> gg you appreciate


Deffo. I am probably gonna put it on. Not now though.


----------



## Oreki (Apr 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> even Sasuke look less edgy than Itachi


Sasuke doesn't look edgy at all... get your facts together


----------



## Skylar (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 29, 2020)

Skylar said:


>


----------



## Irene (Apr 29, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Sasuke doesn't look edgy at all... get your facts together


U don't know what edgy means and it shows


----------



## Skylar (Apr 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>





This is gold Ali. Where do you find those memes tho? I tried looking for some but they were brutal. Not forum friendly in the slightest


----------



## Oreki (Apr 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> U don't know what edgy means and it shows


You think the guy in my avy is edgy too lol


----------



## Skylar (Apr 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> U don't know what edgy means and it shows



S-sis, D-did you lose a bet?


----------



## Irene (Apr 29, 2020)

Skylar said:


> S-sis, D-did you lose a bet?


We all need loses to humble ourselves 



Oreki said:


> You think the guy in my avy is edgy too lol


Yes


----------



## Oreki (Apr 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> We all need loses to humble ourselves
> 
> 
> Yes


Are you sure that u lost avy bet? Feel like conditional bet where you had to use that dog emoji in every post


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 29, 2020)

Skylar said:


> This is gold Ali. Where do you find those memes tho? I tried looking for some but they were brutal. Not forum friendly in the slightest



Really funny 

I took these from spirituality groups on facebook but you can find some of them on Pinterest 

What do you mean by brutal?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Apr 29, 2020)

Oreki said:


> Are you sure that u lost avy bet? Feel like conditional bet where you had to use that dog emoji in every post


it is my new favorite emoji


----------



## Skylar (Apr 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Really funny
> 
> I took these from spirituality groups on facebook but you can find some of them on Pinterest
> 
> What do you mean by brutal?



Okay, I was being a bit dramatic when I called it brutal to add some spice 

It’s always mostly the usual cancer pun


----------



## Oreki (Apr 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> it is my new favorite emoji


This Emoji is more edgy then any of my avy in your language


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 29, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Okay, I was being a bit dramatic when I called it brutal to add some spice
> 
> It’s always mostly the usual cancer pun



Last one for today:


----------



## Mariko (Apr 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Last one for today:



Me, before the 1st drink: 
I promise I won't get all philosophical


----------



## Lurko (Apr 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Last one for today:


This is my friend.


----------



## Irene (Apr 29, 2020)

@Silver  I wonder if u still interested in hosting your game ?


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 29, 2020)

Skylar said:


> S-sis, D-did you lose a bet?


I defeated her. I am the new bet King


----------



## Mariko (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Skylar (Apr 29, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> I defeated her. I am the new bet King



She told me she let you win because even being subjected to consistent winning is tiring sometimes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (Apr 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Silver  I wonder if u still interested in hosting your game ?



Probably not for a while, it would require a lot of attention and I'm kinda busy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 29, 2020)

Skylar said:


> She told me she let you win because even being subjected to consistent winning is tiring sometimes


Pfff, that’s the official version fake news Morgan will write on the newspaper. But deep down we all know the truth


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 29, 2020)

@Nana btw if you want to be relieved some more from consistent winning just ask me, you also got a Bepo avy to wear


----------



## Lurko (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Apr 29, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> @Nana btw if you want to be relieved some more from consistent winning just ask me, you also got a Bepo avy to wear


   
next time I am picking something worse than Hello Kitty u will see


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> next time I am picking something worse than Hello Kitty u will see


Ahahahahah we’ll see


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 29, 2020)

@Kinjin @Soca  will there be a drawing contest here sometime soon again?


----------



## Soca (Apr 29, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Kinjin @Soca  will there be a drawing contest here sometime soon again?


Not sure


----------



## Nataly (Apr 29, 2020)

No Silver's game during the break week, oh no 
Consider something like upgraded Hunger Games even though they can be pretty standard or repetitive


----------



## Soca (Apr 29, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Consider something like upgraded Hunger Games even though they can be pretty standard or repetitive


They're always fun tho.

Till you die 

I still have my op freestyle game that I never finished the bloody rules for either

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom (Apr 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> They're always fun tho.
> 
> Till you die
> 
> I still have my op freestyle game that I never finished the bloody rules for either



Pls gib me big ava rights thanks


----------



## Nataly (Apr 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> They're always fun tho.
> 
> Till you die
> 
> I still have my op freestyle game that I never finished the bloody rules for either


I enjoy them, but I can see how they can get repeating. You should get your freestyle setup rolling, why not, it will be cool and fun


----------



## Venom (Apr 29, 2020)

I ordered a new gaming monitor and a mech keyboard last week. Still hasn't arrived. Fuck you corona


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> Not sure



Would be cool  iirc the last one was quite a while ago


----------



## Soca (Apr 29, 2020)

Venom said:


> Pls gib me big ava rights thanks



ok you wait right there



Nataly said:


> I enjoy them, but I can see how they can get repeating. You should get your freestyle setup rolling, why not, it will be cool and fun



but i'mmmmmmmmm lazzzzyyyyyyyy


----------



## Soca (Apr 29, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Would be cool  iirc the last one was quite a while ago


fuck you even been broker

been a whole minute since you been around then you come outta nowhere demanding games

what part of the game is this?


----------



## Venom (Apr 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> ok you wait right there


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> fuck you even been broker
> 
> been a whole minute since you been around then you come outta nowhere demanding games
> 
> what part of the game is this?



Feeling creative + I havent done any OP fanart in a while, it's time again


----------



## Nataly (Apr 29, 2020)

Soca said:


> but i'mmmmmmmmm lazzzzyyyyyyyy


It is OK 


Underworld Broker said:


> Would be cool  iirc the last one was quite a while ago


If I am not mistaken, I think the last one was Halloween themed back in October of last year


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 29, 2020)

Nataly said:


> If I am not mistaken, I think the last one was Halloween themed back in October of last year



Yeah been wondering when the next one gonna be since iirc it's been hosted like every 2-3 months or smth, has been a long break now


----------



## Nataly (Apr 29, 2020)

I forgot to say @Underworld Broker there will be a Drawing Contest in the Art Lounge starting next Tuesday, so I am thinking there won't be two drawing contests happening at the same time, but hopefully the OL one will happen sooner than later.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 30, 2020)

Oreki said:


> You think the guy in my avy is edgy too lol


He is but he banged Touka and made a baby with her, that perk means he doesn't count.


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 30, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Kinjin @Soca  will there be a drawing contest here sometime soon again?


Yeah, it's been on my mind. I estimate late May / early June.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 30, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I forgot to say @Underworld Broker there will be a Drawing Contest in the Art Lounge starting next Tuesday, so I am thinking there won't be two drawing contests happening at the same time, but hopefully the OL one will happen sooner than later.



Yeah saw it few days ago, theme hasnt been decided yet I think


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 30, 2020)

Happy birthday @Kishido


----------



## Gledania (Apr 30, 2020)

@Kishido happy birthday man , May sanji cook a huge cake for you


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 30, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Kishido


----------



## Kishido (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks at all of you


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 30, 2020)

Happy birthday @Kishido


----------



## Ren. (Apr 30, 2020)

Happy birthday @Kishido


----------



## Irene (Apr 30, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Kishido


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 30, 2020)

@Kishido  happpppppppppppyyyyyy birthdayyyy


----------



## Gledania (Apr 30, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu it's Kishido birthday.

Be a good dogo , you know what you have to do

Stop being selfish


----------



## Beast (Apr 30, 2020)

Kishido said:


> Thanks at all of you


Happy birthday Mr Kishido


----------



## Kishido (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks again at you all


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 30, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Shiba D. Inu it's Kishido birthday.
> 
> Be a good dogo , you know what you have to do
> 
> Stop being selfish


 dont ever tag me again


----------



## Gledania (Apr 30, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> dont ever tag me again



Relax 

Just teasing you.


I'm bored this days


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 30, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Relax
> 
> Just teasing you.
> 
> ...


Kingdom on break, OP on break


----------



## Gianfi (Apr 30, 2020)

Nana said:


> Happy Birthday @Kishido


such a cute avy, where did you find it? You really have  good taste


----------



## Gledania (Apr 30, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Kingdom on break, OP on break



And multiples anime on break or reported for unknown period ....

 Fuck sake Corona.

Hope this stop soon. We're near summer and I want to take some vacations... not stay here in house.


----------



## Shrike (Apr 30, 2020)

@Kishido Happy birthday bruv, have a nice family time


----------



## Beast (Apr 30, 2020)

Tower of God anime is out! 

Though Oda disappoints, SIU is always consistent.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 30, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Tower of God anime is out!
> 
> Though Oda disappoints, SIU is always consistent.



I tried to watch episode 1 ... feel like it started bad.
Don't know anything , who is who , what is happening...

They should have introduced things differently


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 30, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I tried to watch episode 1 ... feel like it started bad.
> Don't know anything , who is who , what is happening...
> 
> They should have introduced things differently


Keep wacthing it, it's  good wacth


----------



## Gledania (Apr 30, 2020)

@Dark
Watch the first version (english version)

Then watch arabic translation (minute 1:40)


----------



## Lurko (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Nataly (Apr 30, 2020)

Happy birthday Sanji Kishido


----------



## Mariko (Apr 30, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu 

Your waifu Ulti:


----------



## Gledania (Apr 30, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Shiba D. Inu
> 
> Your waifu Ulti:


That's someone else tho


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 30, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Shiba D. Inu
> 
> Your waifu Ulti:


i doubt thats Ulti

but moar


----------



## Mariko (Apr 30, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> That's someone else tho



You jealous?


----------



## Mariko (Apr 30, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i doubt thats Ulti
> 
> but moar



Horned chicks are your stuff no?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 30, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Horned chicks are your stuff no?


no just Ulti


----------



## Gledania (Apr 30, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You jealous?


Yes.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 30, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Horned chicks are your stuff no?


he fap to this


----------



## Mariko (Apr 30, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> he fap to this



You know what cosplay you need then.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 30, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You know what cosplay you need then.


oh fuck ... 

didn't see that coming


----------



## Gledania (Apr 30, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu when he see Ulti


----------



## Mariko (Apr 30, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> oh fuck ...
> 
> didn't see that coming


----------



## Mariko (Apr 30, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu  now:


----------



## Lurko (Apr 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (Apr 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>



You know your remind me of @Rai both of you are obsessed with cats


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 30, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You know your remind me of @Rai both of you are obsessed with cats



Cats are awesome. They're the Kings of Memes


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 30, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You know your remind me of @Rai both of you are obsessed with cats



Where is your legendary avy?


----------



## Gledania (Apr 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Where is your legendary avy?


Which one ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 30, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Which one ?


----------



## Gledania (Apr 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>



never again


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 30, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> never again


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 30, 2020)

Glen


----------



## Gledania (Apr 30, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Glen


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 30, 2020)

Gledinos said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Apr 30, 2020)

>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 30, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> >

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 30, 2020)

EoS  >


----------



## Gledania (Apr 30, 2020)

No other swordsman than zoro can defeat Mihawk ... 









Except another one but he's not alive anymore


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 30, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> No other swordsman than zoro can defeat Mihawk ...








Gledinos said:


> Except another one but he's not alive anymore


 









EOS Zoro>all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Apr 30, 2020)

ryuma is zoro's ancestor anyway


----------



## Lurko (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Apr 30, 2020)

Happy Birthday, @Kishido 

Fuck you tho


----------



## Irene (Apr 30, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> No other swordsman than zoro can defeat Mihawk ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about Gintoki ?


----------



## Gledania (Apr 30, 2020)

Nana said:


> What about Gintoki ?


You watch gintama ? 

Gintoki is my favorite shonen character of ALL TIME.

But Zoro solo


----------



## Irene (Apr 30, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You watch gintama ?


No but it is on my list  

Anyway who is better swordsman?


----------



## Gledania (Apr 30, 2020)

Nana said:


> Anyway who is better swordsman?


Gintoki is my favorite shonen character of ALL TIME.

But Zoro solo


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Soca (Apr 30, 2020)

@MO can't remember if I linked you this before

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 30, 2020)

Hello everyone!

Happy birthday Kishido. Alles Gute!


----------



## Mariko (Apr 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> Happy Birthday, @Kishido
> 
> Fuck you tho



That's my marc


----------



## Redline (Apr 30, 2020)

Lmaooo ..poor states!


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 30, 2020)

Don't even play with that.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Apr 30, 2020)

Happy birthday @Kishido


----------



## Lurko (Apr 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom (Apr 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> ok you wait right there


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Apr 30, 2020)

When I close my eyes and imagine you

I can't take you off my mind

And wish you could be here too

Like leaves blowing in the wind

And the beatiful sky's blue

With you by my side

 I wouldn't mind be quarantined


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 30, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



And the emote I requested is not added yet 



Zoro


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> And the emote I requested is not added yet
> 
> 
> 
> Zoro


 



Zoro fans have leverage. We control the world.


----------



## Kishido (Apr 30, 2020)

Redline said:


> Happy birthday @Kishido



Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 30, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Zoro fans have leverage. We control the world.


Indeed you do


----------



## Redline (Apr 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> When I close my eyes and imagine you
> 
> I can't take you off my mind
> 
> ...


Yeah you could have a feast like ancients Romans emperors and chill out with no regrets lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 30, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Kishido !!!


----------



## MO (Apr 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> @MO can't remember if I linked you this before


no, but I'm glad you did. I like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Apr 30, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Kishido


----------



## Kishido (Apr 30, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Mysticreader (May 1, 2020)

Happy Belated birthday @Kishido


----------



## Kishido (May 1, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Belated birthday @Kishido



Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 1, 2020)

Blade said:


>



Damn. That was a roast. XD


----------



## 青月光 (May 1, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Beast (May 1, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I tried to watch episode 1 ... feel like it started bad.
> Don't know anything , who is who , what is happening...
> 
> They should have introduced things differently


What do you mean who is who?
What is happening is pretty clear no?
Boy chases girl into the tower and is looking for her. 

No, that’s the it’s done in the manga minus a few details. Any more and they would have spoiled 400 chapters.


----------



## 青月光 (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Irene (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 1, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Irene (May 1, 2020)

It is boring without chapter or anything


----------



## Gianfi (May 1, 2020)

Blade said:


>


Damn that was super rude


----------



## Gianfi (May 1, 2020)

Nana said:


> It is boring without chapter or anything


I feel ya. At least I still got The god of high school today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (May 1, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> I feel ya. At least I still got The god of high school today


I am not watching anime currently .. I still have shows to watch but everytime I log into nf it is the same stuff


----------



## Gianfi (May 1, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am not watching anime currently .. I still have shows to watch but everytime I log into nf it is the same stuff


If you want to start an anime not about fighting etc I’d suggest you start “Arakawa under the bridge”.I found it very funny and entertaining, and it’s not very long to watch (there are 2 seasons if I recall correctly, 13 episodes each). You may like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (May 1, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> If you want to start an anime not about fighting etc I’d suggest you start “Arakawa under the bridge”.I found it very funny and entertaining, and it’s not very long to watch (there are 2 seasons if I recall correctly, 13 episodes each). You may like it


I think I need some anime with like weird intriguing plot or just good slice of life/drama I am not interested rn in usual stuff 

thx for suggestion anyway


----------



## 青月光 (May 1, 2020)

Nana said:


> I think I need some anime with like weird intriguing plot or just good slice of life/drama I am not interested rn in usual stuff
> 
> thx for suggestion anyway



Angel Beats! and Le Fruit de la Grisaia are amazing slice of life/drama animes. You won't regret watching these two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 1, 2020)

@Ren.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Yamato (May 1, 2020)

Just saw this and thought I'd share if others haven't seen it


----------



## Kingdom Come (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (May 1, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Just saw this and thought I'd share if others haven't seen it



He's lucky


----------



## Oreki (May 2, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 2, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (May 2, 2020)

ça va mieux sinon ?


----------



## Mariko (May 2, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Sa va mieux sinon ?



Yes, nothing anymore. But experts are starting to see side effects appearing weeks and even months after the infection, like lungs fibrosis. 

That's a bit scary tbh.


----------



## Gledania (May 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Yes, nothing anymore. But experts are starting to see side effects appearing weeks and even months after the infection, *like lungs fibrosis. *
> 
> That's a bit scary tbh.



The fuck is that ?


----------



## Mariko (May 2, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> The fuck is that ?



Indeed. Even ppl who got the shit without any symptoms can get some complications months after. 

We start to see this in France and GB with kids who suddenly have the Kawasaki syndrom.

And it also affect adults.


----------



## 青月光 (May 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2020)

Only 50 mil berries? Covid will not be pleased.


----------



## 青月光 (May 2, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Only 50 mil berries? Covid will not be pleased.



Covid needs to grind more for a bounty level up


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Mr. Black Leg !!!


----------



## 青月光 (May 2, 2020)

@Mr. Black Leg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (May 2, 2020)

@Mr. Black Leg Happy birthday my man


----------



## 青月光 (May 2, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse

Tap for sound

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 2, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Mr. Black Leg Happy birthday my man


Buon compleanno Gamba nera!


----------



## Flame (May 2, 2020)

@Gledinos


----------



## Gledania (May 2, 2020)

Flame said:


>



Bastard I should'nt have shown you this


----------



## Flame (May 2, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Bastard I should'nt have shown you this


rip gledania


----------



## Lurko (May 2, 2020)

Flame said:


> @Gledinos


You killed my boy.


----------



## DeVision (May 2, 2020)

Flame said:


> @Gledinos



WTF is this? XD


----------



## Mariko (May 2, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja


----------



## Flame (May 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> WTF is this? XD


gled and his youtube gang


----------



## DeVision (May 2, 2020)

Flame said:


> gled and his youtube gang



So Gled IS a girl?


----------



## Gledania (May 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> So Gled IS a girl?


Oh no. You found out the truth


----------



## Flame (May 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> So Gled IS a girl?





Gledinos said:


> Oh no. You found out the truth




we must find out what is said in those videos asap!


----------



## Mariko (May 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> So Gled IS a girl?



Implying Bepo's a girl bear.

No Bepo X Carrot then. 

Unless...


----------



## Gledania (May 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Bepo X Carrot




You and your weird fetish again.


----------



## DeVision (May 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Implying Bepo's a girl bear.
> 
> No Bepo X Carrot then.
> 
> Unless...



Lewd Mariko, lewd!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 2, 2020)

Mari


----------



## 青月光 (May 2, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Alibaba Saluja



Amazing vid. It's really on point.

And it reminded me of these


----------



## Redline (May 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## 青月光 (May 2, 2020)

Tomorrow is going to be 27°C

Gonna run from the police and swim in the sea


----------



## Yamato (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Redline (May 2, 2020)

Flame said:


> gled and his youtube gang


But..but..she is twelve or less lol


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (May 2, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Mr. Black Leg Happy birthday my man





Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Mr. Black Leg !!!





Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Mr. Black Leg



Thanks guys, sorry for the delay, I have been busy. Y'all are awesome, and you really are the reason why I keep coming back to this site, because y'all fun as fuck. 

But Blackbeard > All.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nataly (May 2, 2020)

Today has been such a lovely sunshiny day, it truly felt like spring

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (May 2, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Today has been such a lovely sunshiny day, it truly felt like spring


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Venom (May 2, 2020)

@Mariko @Gledinos 

Why


----------



## DeVision (May 3, 2020)

Venom said:


> @Mariko @Gledinos
> 
> Why


----------



## Etherborn (May 3, 2020)

Was bored in quarantine and made a South Park tier list.


----------



## DeVision (May 3, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Was bored in quarantine and made a South Park tier list.



Strenght wise? XD


----------



## Etherborn (May 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Strenght wise? XD



Yep. All those characters have been in fights throughout the series, so I ranked them accordingly.



Made one edit, I moved Token down one tier below Stan and Kyle.


----------



## DeVision (May 3, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Yep. All those characters have been in fights throughout the series, so I ranked them accordingly.



Wow. Cartman is such a b*tch ass then. XD

Kyle and Stan fought each other, right?

Who's the one next to Kenny?


----------



## Etherborn (May 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wow. Cartman is such a b*tch ass then. XD
> 
> Kyle and Stan fought each other, right?
> 
> Who's the one next to Kenny?



Yeah, Cartman is consistently shit on by other characters in fights. Kyle and Stan were on par with each other the one time they fought. 

The one next to Kenny is Mysterion, Kenny's crime fighting alterego.


----------



## DeVision (May 3, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Yeah, Cartman is consistently shit on by other characters in fights. Kyle and Stan were on par with each other the one time they fought.
> 
> The one next to Kenny is Mysterion, Kenny's crime fighting alterego.



Kenny the GOAT. XD

He stopped dying for a period, right? Is he back at it?

Wow. You make me want to watch Southpark from time to time. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Etherborn (May 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Kenny the GOAT. XD
> 
> He stopped dying for a period, right? Is he back at it?
> 
> Wow. You make me want to watch Southpark from time to time. XD



They actually explained his deaths and acknowledged every time he came back to life. He's essentially immortal, which is part of the reason why he's in S tier. He's also just really damn tough though.


----------



## DeVision (May 3, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> They actually explained his deaths and acknowledged every time he came back to life. He's essentially immortal, which is part of the reason why he's in S tier. He's also just really damn tough though.



Oh wow. Is there an episode about that?

I think I remember an episode where Kenny kicked Cartman's ass. XD


----------



## Etherborn (May 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh wow. Is there an episode about that?



Season 14, episodes 11, 12, and 13.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 3, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Season 14, episodes 11, 12, and 13.



Might watch it today.

Thank you!


----------



## Etherborn (May 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Might watch it today



Go for it. They're good episodes.


----------



## Lurko (May 3, 2020)

MANBEARPIG


----------



## 青月光 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 3, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 3, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 3, 2020)

These ads


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 3, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Was bored in quarantine and made a South Park tier list.


Mint Berry Crunch would be top tier and Trent Boyett would be S.


----------



## Etherborn (May 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Mint Berry Crunch would be top tier and Trent Boyett would be S.



Neither were on the tier maker list I found.


----------



## Redline (May 3, 2020)

Have you heard the latest USA one piece poll?
Apparently around 75% of Zoro supported are also Trump supporter lol...now it all make sense .


----------



## 青月光 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Redline (May 3, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Yes, nothing anymore. But experts are starting to see side effects appearing weeks and even months after the infection, like lungs fibrosis.
> 
> That's a bit scary tbh.


Fucking hell! Seriously?


----------



## 青月光 (May 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> Fucking hell! Seriously?



It's not for nothing that it's called the Crown virus


----------



## Blade (May 3, 2020)

pictured: crydo fans when you bait them with facts that he will never be prime roger and wb levels


----------



## Lurko (May 3, 2020)




----------



## El Hermano (May 3, 2020)

The partial spoilers being out for days is driving me nuts. Just gimme full spoilers and chapter please.


----------



## Lurko (May 3, 2020)

@Ren. Watch this.


----------



## Fel1x (May 3, 2020)

Blade said:


> pictured: crydo fans when you bait them with facts that he will never be prime roger and wb levels


how is he never will be when he was at their level in Oden's flashback? may be even stronger. and now he is 100% above


----------



## Irene (May 3, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> how is he never will be when he was at their level in Oden's flashback? may be even stronger. and now he is 100% above


I am wondering if this post is serious or not


----------



## Fel1x (May 3, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am wondering if this post is serious or not


well as for him being ~ them in Oden's flashback, I'm not 100% sure. as for Current Kaido, he is 100% above, no doubts and serious


----------



## B Rabbit (May 3, 2020)

Oden either way is top tier if that is what you are implying. .


----------



## Irene (May 3, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> well as for him being ~ them in Oden's flashback, I'm not 100% sure. as for Current Kaido, *he is 100% above*, no doubts and serious


----------



## B Rabbit (May 3, 2020)

What @Fel1x  says: Kaidou is 100% stronger than flashback.

What everyone sees: Oden flexed on Kaidou there and be can do it now.


----------



## Fel1x (May 3, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Oden either way is top tier if that is what you are implying. .


I don't see any reasons why not. Prime Oden (he wasn't at his prime in Roger's crew) isn't a joke. but still he was oneshotted. Kaido is just that strong


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 3, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> s for Current Kaido, he is 100% above, no doubts and serious


----------



## Lurko (May 3, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> well as for him being ~ them in Oden's flashback, I'm not 100% sure. as for Current Kaido, he is 100% above, no doubts and serious


----------



## Fel1x (May 3, 2020)

just wait for Hybrid Kaido, guys



he will break all the limits of power levels made by previous gods like WB,Roger and Garp


----------



## Lurko (May 3, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> just wait for Hybrid Kaido, guys
> 
> 
> 
> he will break all the limits of power levels made by previous gods like WB,Roger and Garp


Just wait for Luffy to destroy that hype.


----------



## Fel1x (May 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Just wait for Luffy to destroy that hype.


do you really believe he will solo him? last hit isn't solo win btw


----------



## Mariko (May 3, 2020)

Logic in France:

You can't go to the beach, cause social distance, but you are allowed (not to say forced) to take the subways to go at work. (True pics of cops checking the beaches currently and Paris subways)


----------



## Lurko (May 3, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> do you really believe he will solo him? last hit isn't solo win btw


No but he will do some serious damage to your boy and Big meme.


----------



## Fel1x (May 3, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Logic in France:
> 
> You can't go to the beach, cause social distance, but you are allowed (not to say forced) to take the subways to go at work. (True pics of cops checking the beaches currently and Paris subways)


well, common situation. Russia is the same

but if you close subway, people will strike for sure.


----------



## Fel1x (May 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


> No but he will do some serious damage to your boy and Big meme.


well, ok, I don't mind. but doing damage isn't = being on the same level or even close


----------



## B Rabbit (May 3, 2020)

Tbh its hard being a One Piece collector when it comes to the canon material.

They don't publish Databooks. So I can't get them along with Chapter 0. They just published the Ace Novel. (I just bought) but I don't know if they'll ever publish Law's.

They never respond to Emails. And One Piece is popular. But not popular enough to get star treatment hete in the states to warrent fast publishing on things outside the manga. 

I just wabt all the canon shit. I really don't want all English, and one Japanese.


----------



## Fel1x (May 3, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Tbh its hard being a One Piece collector when it comes to the canon material.
> 
> They don't publish Databooks. So I can't get them along with Chapter 0. They just published the Ace Novel. (I just bought) but I don't know if they'll ever publish Law's.
> 
> ...


can you just buy something online from Japanese websites that is missing in the states?


----------



## B Rabbit (May 3, 2020)

Well yeah, but the point is I want them in English because all my 93 volumes are in english.


----------



## T.D.A (May 3, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Tbh its hard being a One Piece collector when it comes to the canon material.
> 
> They don't publish Databooks. So I can't get them along with Chapter 0. They just published the Ace Novel. (I just bought) but I don't know if they'll ever publish Law's.
> 
> ...



Chapter 0 is included in Viz's One Piece Box Set 2: Skypeia and Water Seven


----------



## B Rabbit (May 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Chapter 0 is included in Viz's One Piece Box Set 2: Skypeia and Water Seven


But I own all those volumes already.


----------



## 青月光 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (May 3, 2020)

do you think moria will appear in wano lol


----------



## Irene (May 3, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> do you think moria will appear in wano lol


Moriah is dead  

BB killed him and stole his df rip


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 3, 2020)

Nana said:


> Moriah is dead
> 
> BB killed him and stole his df rip


Just like Jinbe was supposed to be dead.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 4, 2020)

moria has escaped death vs kaido, vs luffy, vs doffy lmao

the man just disappears on the shadows I doubt BB can capture him

darkness vs shadow is rly interesting though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (May 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> Moriah is dead
> 
> BB killed him and stole his df rip


is he dead confirmed?


----------



## Ekkologix (May 4, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> is he dead confirmed?



nah not quiet confirmed yet but he seemed in hell of a situation lol

schrodinger moria


----------



## Gianfi (May 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> nah not quiet confirmed yet but he seemed in hell of a situation lol
> 
> schrodinger moria


I think he'll come back as BB's ally eventually


----------



## Ekkologix (May 4, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> I think he'll come back as BB's ally eventually



thought moria will just dip like he did on MF and then appear on Wano or something idk

that ability has to be eventually explained lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Irene (May 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Just like Jinbe was supposed to be dead.


Lol  


Go D. Usopp said:


> moria has escaped death vs kaido, vs luffy, vs doffy lmao
> 
> the man just disappears on the shadows I doubt BB can capture him
> 
> darkness vs shadow is rly interesting though


How he gonna disappear with these BB pirates surrounding him


Gianfi said:


> is he dead confirmed?


He should be 
If they killed Absalom and stole his df 
Ofc they would do the same to Moriah considering he have a better df too


----------



## 青月光 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 4, 2020)

Ngl this made me laugh


----------



## 青月光 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ngl this made me laugh


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 4, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (May 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> Lol
> 
> How he gonna disappear with these BB pirates surrounding him
> 
> ...


he teleported away, trust me nana


----------



## Irene (May 4, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> he teleported away, trust me nana


I am sure next info dump we will see that he was killed


----------



## Mariko (May 4, 2020)

2020...


----------



## Redline (May 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> 2020...


So we're gonna met at the end of it at last! Lol


----------



## 青月光 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Redline (May 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (May 4, 2020)

Stayed up all night to write a stupid final in 10 minutes. I should have just taken Credit/No Credit.


----------



## 青月光 (May 4, 2020)

Starting today the emergency state was lifted and now we must pay to use public transports and it's mandatory to use masks on them or when entering stores


----------



## Mariko (May 4, 2020)

Ecological crisis, pandemia, incoming global collapse...

Capitalists:


----------



## 青月光 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (May 4, 2020)

@Mariko


----------



## January (May 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Ecological crisis, pandemia, incoming global collapse...
> 
> Capitalists:


----------



## Lurko (May 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (May 4, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Mariko





Wtf is that shit?


----------



## Mariko (May 4, 2020)




----------



## MrPopo (May 4, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> well as for him being ~ them in Oden's flashback, I'm not 100% sure. as for Current Kaido, he is 100% above, no doubts and serious


----------



## Ekkologix (May 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> How he gonna disappear with these BB pirates surrounding him
> 
> He should be
> If they killed Absalom and stole his df
> Ofc they would do the same to Moriah considering he have a better df too



Next time we see him he would be laughing Kishishishishi on an island 3000 miles away from BB 

this man can run better than Usopp, take my word for it

If you can run from Doffy and his string hax you can run from anything lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (May 4, 2020)

we need new poll cuz it is clear as day i won't quit my betting habits


----------



## Gledania (May 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> we need new poll cuz it is clear as day i won't quit my betting habits


The Robin sig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (May 4, 2020)

Why doing this?

Dude stungs himself on purpose with a giant hornets. 



Try a black mamba man if you really want a buzz.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 4, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Why doing this?
> 
> Dude stungs himself on purpose with a giant hornets.
> 
> ...



coyote peterson

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (May 4, 2020)

Pulitzer prize level


----------



## T.D.A (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Nataly (May 4, 2020)

Yesterday when I was driving around, I saw wild geese babies, first time ever! I always wanted to see them in their natural habitat and yesterday was that day. They were so adorable, cute little fluffs by their parents

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Irene (May 4, 2020)

old one piece is so fun and nostalgic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (May 4, 2020)

evening folks


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (May 4, 2020)

Woke up too moody


----------



## Yamato (May 4, 2020)

I forgot it is Golden Week until friend reminded me


----------



## Ekkologix (May 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> evening folks



i like the gif lol


----------



## MO (May 5, 2020)

@Soca get into this shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blueice12 (May 5, 2020)

Mad Treasure is a Legend


----------



## Yamato (May 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (May 5, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (May 5, 2020)

Day 15: Ok, I can confirm haki is useless against coronavirus.


----------



## Irene (May 5, 2020)

complete the sentence, today is* _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Nataly !!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Apotheosis !!!


Come post more here too!!!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 5, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Nataly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 5, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Ezekjuninor !!!


I tried pronouncing this in real life and strained my tongue.


----------



## Irene (May 5, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Nataly 

 have great day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 5, 2020)

@Nataly

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (May 5, 2020)

@Nataly happy birthdayyyyyyy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (May 5, 2020)

Happy birthday @Nataly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (May 5, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Nataly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (May 5, 2020)

@Nataly Happy birthday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (May 5, 2020)

blueice12 said:


> Send Mad Treasure to all these place so he can destroy them





blueice12 said:


> Where the Mad Treasure guy at?





blueice12 said:


> It is unfair
> 
> The black blade makes you one shot anyone(Except Mad Treasure)





blueice12 said:


> Someone like* Mad Treasure*, Oven, Daifuku or Diamante I guess but I never pay attention to Mountain God feats





blueice12 said:


> Mad Treasure is a Legend





blueice12 said:


> Note To Self: Mad Treasure one shots everyone with a chain move



I haven't reached the filler episode where Mad treasure appears but he better be an exceptional char for you to wank him that much in *every *thread you posted in.


----------



## Redline (May 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Day 15: Ok, I can confirm haki is useless against coronavirus.


But you can be useful even with... XD


----------



## Redline (May 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Nataly Happy birthday


Happy b blonde godess!
My heart has always some free space for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (May 5, 2020)

hbd m9 @Nataly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 5, 2020)

Where's the cake birthday person?


----------



## blueice12 (May 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I haven't reached the filler episode where Mad treasure appears but he better be an exceptional char for you to wank him that much in *every *thread you posted in.



Mad Treasure is in a special


----------



## Flame (May 5, 2020)

have a blast @Nataly !


inb4 i fucked up the dates again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (May 5, 2020)

Flame said:


> have a blast @Nataly !
> 
> 
> inb4 i fucked up the dates again


Oh , look who's here.


Ryuuma > Mihawk.


----------



## Gledania (May 5, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge @Flame @Shiba D. Inu You guys will accept that Ryuuma > Mihawk sooner or later and bow to me.


----------



## Flame (May 5, 2020)

"You guys will accept that Ryuuma > Mihawk sooner or later and bow to me."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (May 5, 2020)

Flame said:


> "You guys will accept that Ryuuma > Mihawk sooner or later and bow to me."


@Gledinos is the smartest member on NF.


----------



## Flame (May 5, 2020)

"@Gledinos is the smartest member on NF."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (May 5, 2020)

"Flame : Page one is stronger than vergo"


----------



## Lurko (May 5, 2020)

Flame is the cutest on Nf.


----------



## Gledania (May 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Flame is the cutest on Nf.


@Flame calm your boner. He was joking.

@Nana add this to the list.

We went from Shaantu x Flame to Gled x Flame to Lurker X FLame. Dude will get more parring than me.


----------



## Irene (May 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Flame calm your boner. He was joking.
> 
> @Nana add this to the list.
> 
> We went from Shaantu x Flame to Gled x Flame to Lurker X FLame. Dude will get more parring than me.


Which list ?


----------



## Gledania (May 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> Which list ?



NF official paring list.
You're already there with Kinjin.
And Soca with MO.


----------



## Flame (May 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Flame calm your boner. He was joking.
> 
> @Nana add this to the list.
> 
> We went from Shaantu x Flame to Gled x Flame to Lurker X FLame. Dude will get more parring than me.


you wish


----------



## Gledania (May 5, 2020)

Flame said:


> you wish


stay mad


----------



## Irene (May 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> NF official paring list.
> You're already there with Kinjin.
> And Soca with MO.


What about u gled ? 

Anybody u interested in rn ?


----------



## Gledania (May 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> What about u gled ?
> 
> Anybody u interested in rn ?



who knows


----------



## Lurko (May 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> What about u gled ?
> 
> Anybody u interested in rn ?


----------



## Gledania (May 5, 2020)

Don't see the link between the video and her question 

Are you interested in a paring between a dog and a monkey ?


----------



## Irene (May 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> who knows


I am curious 

If u tell me, I will give you something


----------



## Gledania (May 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> If u tell me,* I will give you* *something*


Wut exactly  ?


----------



## Lurko (May 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Don't see the link between the video and her question
> 
> Are you interested in a paring between a dog and a monkey ?


----------



## Irene (May 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Wut exactly  ?


Let's keep it a surprise ~ I saw it the other day and thought about you


----------



## Gledania (May 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> Let's keep it a surprise ~ I saw it the other day and thought about you


Some polar bear picture ?


----------



## Lurko (May 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Some polar bear picture ?


----------



## Irene (May 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Some polar bear picture ?


I am not trolling 

 

Spill the tea and I give u it via pm


----------



## Lurko (May 5, 2020)

Nananana


----------



## 青月光 (May 5, 2020)

Shady deals in OL


----------



## Lurko (May 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Shady deals in OL


----------



## 青月光 (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Flame (May 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Nananana


was listening to akon - right now na na na when i saw your post. what timing 


Alibaba Saluja said:


> Shady deals in OL


dont trust them


----------



## Lurko (May 5, 2020)

Flame said:


> was listening to akon - right now na na na when i saw your post. what timing
> 
> dont trust them


Big brain Gled.


----------



## Irene (May 5, 2020)

Ok gled too bad you will never get that thing I found 

Your loss


----------



## 青月光 (May 5, 2020)

Flame said:


> dont trust them



It's like buying a kidney in the black market. It will go wrong


----------



## Lurko (May 5, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's like buying a kidney in the black market. It will go wrong


You don't trust the monkey?


----------



## Irene (May 5, 2020)

Can we have a new poll


----------



## Flame (May 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> "Flame : Page one is stronger than vergo"


didnt even see this post

page one is significantly stronger than vertigo and u know it


----------



## Gledania (May 5, 2020)

Nana said:


> Can we have a new poll


@shaantu

Make a pool one who's the best girl (no it's  not vivi  it's nami)


----------



## Irene (May 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @shaantu


I don't think he can remove it 

U need to @ all mods


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 5, 2020)

Glen


----------



## Gledania (May 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Glen


You lewd man


----------



## Yamato (May 5, 2020)

Luffy’s birthday today as well. 
One of the few things that came to mind about that was


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 5, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> You lewd man


Glen


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Irene (May 5, 2020)

I will win and sell it to someone


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 5, 2020)

Is there a coolest devil fruits thread?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (May 5, 2020)

Who did that stupi poll ffs?

Olg gen is old. We Kakashi now.

Also:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (May 5, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Is there a coolest devil fruits thread?



Best DF for me would be Time Time no mi, so I can go back in time and say it's not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (May 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Best DF for me would be Time Time no mi, so I can go back in time and say it's not.


----------



## Lurko (May 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Best DF for me would be Time Time no mi, so I can go back in time and say it's not.


Most OP Devil Fruit. Go back in time and kill your enemy when he was a child.


----------



## Redline (May 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Best DF for me would be Time Time no mi, so I can go back in time and say it's not.


I don't think it goes backwards


----------



## Mariko (May 5, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Most OP Devil Fruit. Go back in time and kill your enemy when he was a child.



Time travel is a serious issue.

If you go back in the past and kill your parents before you borned, then you can't be born, hence you can't go back to the past to kill them. So you eventually born and you can do it.


----------



## blueice12 (May 5, 2020)

Cool devil fruits: Diamante, Inazuma, Daz, Pica, Trebol, Aokiji, Miss Doublefinger, Invisible, Brook cause of ice, Luffy cause of G2, Capone, Law, Hawkins, Also Monet


----------



## Redline (May 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Time travel is a serious issue.
> 
> If you go back in tha past and kill your parents before you borned, then you can't be born, hence you can't go back to the past to kill them. Hance you can do it.


Lol..chill out temper temper! I send an hug back in time


----------



## Lurko (May 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Time travel is a serious issue.
> 
> If you go back in the past and kill your parents before you borned, then you can't be born, hence you can't go back to the past to kill them. So you eventually born and you can do it.


----------



## 青月光 (May 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (May 5, 2020)

The inception level is high here


----------



## 青月光 (May 5, 2020)

Mariko said:


> The inception level is high here


​


----------



## T.D.A (May 5, 2020)

Is this dude cooking one of Kaido's Calamities or something?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 5, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 5, 2020)

Watching top 50 harem animes and not even one adapts all the source material


----------



## blueice12 (May 5, 2020)

Kendrick Lamar is a G


----------



## Venom (May 5, 2020)

How many pages long can a thread be


----------



## blueice12 (May 5, 2020)

Venom said:


> How many pages long can a thread be



As much as it needs


----------



## Ekkologix (May 5, 2020)

Yo how do you actually win a convo thread lmaoo, didn't know that was even a thing lol. I didn't come here often before but now I see its pretty chill lol



Gledinos said:


> @shaantu
> 
> Make a pool one who's the best girl (no it's  not vivi  it's nami)



vivi > your favorite grill m9

dont get ur fax twisted 



blueice12 said:


> Cool devil fruits: Diamante, Inazuma, Daz, Pica, Trebol, Aokiji, Miss Doublefinger, Invisible, Brook cause of ice, Luffy cause of G2, Capone, Law, Hawkins, Also Monet



trebol?


----------



## blueice12 (May 5, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> Yo how do you actually win a convo thread lmaoo, didn't know that was even a thing lol. I didn't come here often before but now I see its pretty chill lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I like the sticky stuff and the way it moves


----------



## DeVision (May 6, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Is this dude cooking one of Kaido's Calamities or something?



That can't even taste good.

And wtf was that thing with the rose? XD


----------



## Ren. (May 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Time travel is a serious issue.
> 
> If you go back in the past and kill your parents before you borned, then you can't be born, hence you can't go back to the past to kill them. So you eventually born and you can do it.


Or that is just another you so it will affect nothing but a world that you were never born.


----------



## Patrick (May 6, 2020)

Time travel should be called space/time travel because just travelling through time would leave you gasping for air in nothingness. The earth doesn't stay stationary.


----------



## Ren. (May 6, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Time travel should be called space/time travel because just travelling through time would leave you gasping for air in nothingness. The earth doesn't stay stationary.


LOL.

Time is a part of space-time.


----------



## Kingdom Come (May 6, 2020)

Just found this in /a/; pretty nice


----------



## shaantu (May 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @shaantu
> 
> Make a pool one who's the best girl (no it's  not vivi  it's nami)


Vivi>Nami


----------



## Redline (May 6, 2020)

shaantu said:


> Vivi>Nami


One Robin to rull them all.. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> One Robin to rull them all.. XD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Beast (May 6, 2020)

Koby 

Kidd 


Prime Garp 

End of Wano, coul have been the greatest thing to happen for all three, now I have to wait how many years to finally shit on these nighas.

You have been saved... for now.


----------



## Gledania (May 6, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Koby
> 
> Kidd
> 
> ...



Kidd will be lucky to be YC1 after wano 

Koby will be lucky to give extrem diff to one of Boa's sister. 

WB > Roger/Garp



Stay mad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (May 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Kidd will be lucky to be YC1 after wano
> 
> Koby will be lucky to give extrem diff to one of Boa's sister.
> 
> ...


----------



## 青月光 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 6, 2020)

@Skylar


----------



## MrPopo (May 6, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Kidd will be lucky to be YC1 after wano
> 
> Koby will be lucky to give extrem diff to one of Boa's sister.
> 
> ...


----------



## 青月光 (May 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2020)

Zoro > Kidd


----------



## Redline (May 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (May 6, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Zoro > Kidd


Kidd > Law


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Kidd > Law


in having the least amount of panel time, yeah


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Kidd > Law


or in having your FM forcefed a SMILE


----------



## Irene (May 6, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> in having the least amount of panel time, yeah


Also Kidd >> Zoro 

Stay mad 

Mohawk will always be irrelevant at least Kidd now having panel time


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2020)

Mihawk vs Zoro will be the last on-panel fight in the manga


----------



## Irene (May 6, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Mihawk vs Zoro will be the last on-panel fight in the manga


What if someone kill Mihawk before Zoro could duel him ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> someone kill Mihawk before Zoro could duel him


impossible 
Mihawk > Fujitora / Shanks / BM / Shiryuu / prime Gandhi / Ryuuma


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> What if someone kill Mihawk before Zoro could duel him ?


No such being exists.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2020)

Mihawk said he will wait for Zoro *at the top*, back in Baratie, 900+ chapters ago

it will happen


----------



## Irene (May 6, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> impossible
> Mihawk > Fujitora / Shanks / BM / Shiryuu / prime Gandhi / Ryuuma





Light D Lamperouge said:


> No such being exists.



Shiryuu yes he has the potential


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Shiryuu


----------



## Irene (May 6, 2020)

After Mihawk teached Zoro I felt the chance of their fight decreased a lot 

It is possible Mihawk be killed by someone else


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2020)

guy with a meme Sanji-tier fruit, who couldnt even properly cut Moria
vs 
MIhawk


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2020)

tbh the whole of BBs crew except maybe 1or 2 core members (Laffitte), will be jobbers


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Shiryuu


----------



## Irene (May 6, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


>


He is Kuina, she changed her gender and become a warden at ID


----------



## Gledania (May 6, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Mihawk > Fujitora / Shanks / BM / Shiryuu / *prime Gandhi / Ryuuma*


----------



## Irene (May 6, 2020)

My fav swordsman is Ray 

He at prime >>> Mohawk


----------



## 青月光 (May 6, 2020)

The only thing Shiryuu can achieve against Godhawk in a fight is getting sliced in two

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 6, 2020)

Ray is very strong. Like very very strong. Probably above the Yonko. But a bit below Mihawk still.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ray is very strong. Like very very strong. Probably above the Yonko. But a bit below Mihawk still.


son has surpassed his father

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (May 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ray is very strong. Like very very strong. Probably above the Yonko. But a bit below Mihawk still.


Mihawk couldn't do shit to WB yet ppl think he even stronger than them lol the logic


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Mihawk couldn't do shit to WB yet ppl think he even stronger than them lol the logic


it was literally just 1 "test" slash, no haki, no shit 

and Oldbeard > yonkoh anyway


----------



## Gledania (May 6, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> and Oldbeard > yonkoh anyway


Yeah but not in marine ford


----------



## Irene (May 6, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> it was literally just 1 "test" slash, no haki, no shit
> 
> and Oldbeard > yonkoh anyway


Test or not he know he wasn't on his level 

WB is *still* Yonko so yea


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Mihawk couldn't do shit to WB yet ppl think he even stronger than them lol the logic


Mihawk was  the first to notice that something is off with the old man. But I see that you are just baiting. It's cool. Although, if I were a Kidd fan I wouldn't wanna bait other people with the track record of my character.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> Test or not he know he wasn't on *his level *
> 
> WB is *still* Yonko so yea



Agree. Mihawk is in a level above him


----------



## Irene (May 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Mihawk was  the first to notice that something is off with the old man. But I see that you are just baiting. It's cool. Although, if I were a Kidd fan I wouldn't wanna bait other people with the track record of my character.


You think I am obsessed with power level of my fav ? 
No I stan personality


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2020)

Hopefully A certain someone is not paying attention to this conversation......don't mention marineford.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> You think I am obsessed with power level of my fav ?
> No I stan personality



And man titties.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> You think I am obsessed with power level of my fav ?


You got a point. What was I thinking? If you liked strong characters you obviously wouldn't like Kidd.


----------



## Irene (May 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> You got a point. What was I thinking? If you liked strong characters you obviously wouldn't like Kidd.


Kidd is strong but he ain't strongest 

And he still stronger than Zoro


----------



## Beast (May 6, 2020)

Kidd took on 3 yonko, while Zoro has been hiding from them or should I say keeps getting ‘lost’ at the perfect time?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 6, 2020)

Nana said:


> And he still stronger than Zoro





MasterBeast said:


> Kidd took on 3 yonko, while Zoro has been hiding from them or should I say keeps getting ‘lost’ at the perfect time?


----------



## Beast (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Beast (May 6, 2020)

Zoro really is the one that’s going to surpass Mihawk, instead of postponing fights, he gets lost and doesn’t even have them altogether, Zoro got that work smarter not harder mindset, I fucks with it.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 6, 2020)

They weren't worthy of sharing a pic with the Grandmaster.  





MasterBeast said:


> Zoro really is the one that’s going to surpass Mihawk, instead of postponing fights, he gets lost and doesn’t even have them altogether, Zoro got that work smarter not harder mindset, I fucks with it.


Mihawk>Shanks brah


----------



## Beast (May 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> They weren't worthy of sharing a pic with the Grandmaster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shanks stops wars, Mihawk postpones fights with Vista. 

Kidd takes on captains, zoro takes on whoever has a swords and isn’t the captain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 6, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Shanks stops wars, Mihawk postpones fights with Vista.
> 
> Kidd takes on captains, zoro takes on whoever has a swords and isn’t the captain


And yet Mihawk is still stronger. 

I am sure you can do better than that brah.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Shanks stops wars


of course
snitch connections

gorosei are his sugar daddies


----------



## Beast (May 6, 2020)

Gotta flashback spoiler for you guys 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Beast (May 6, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> of course
> snitch connections
> 
> gorosei are his sugar daddies


Sit your ass down in the naughty corner with the Gled, drake and law fans have no business here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Sit your ass down in the naughty corner with the Gled, drake and law fans have no business here.


lets team up ! @Gledinos


----------



## Redline (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (May 6, 2020)

Lol, one day ban from facebook cause I tried to share an anthropologist paper with a pic showing half nudes members of a tribe (basically how they are living). 

Reason: nudity. 

Ok.


----------



## January (May 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Lol, one day ban from facebook cause I tried to share an anthropologist paper with a pic showing half nudes members of a tribe (basically how they are living).
> 
> Reason: nudity.
> 
> Ok.


----------



## Beast (May 6, 2020)

Lol that Mihawk laughing tattoo is the icing on the cake


----------



## Mariko (May 6, 2020)

Lol.

But srsly, there are weebs pages wich are basically underage hentai ones. Some cosers have explicit 99% nudes contents.

And I get a ban for a scientific paper about anthropology? 

You kidding me faceshit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (May 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (May 6, 2020)

> one piece
> king of shonen


laughs in goku's voice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Lol, one day ban from facebook cause I tried to share an anthropologist paper with a pic showing half nudes members of a tribe (basically how they are living).
> 
> Reason: nudity.
> 
> Ok.


You naughty


----------



## Redline (May 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> They weren't worthy of sharing a pic with the Grandmaster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop it light!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> Stop it light!


Red


----------



## Redline (May 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Red


I mean it's not like we are having a Mariko.peep show innit? XD
Is Zoro we are talking about , no need to wank it even further...


----------



## Shrike (May 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Lol.
> 
> But srsly, there are weebs pages wich are basically underage hentai ones. Some cosers have explicit 99% nudes contents.
> 
> ...



Someone reported you, i am sure FB algorithms still can't detect such things.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 6, 2020)

Redline said:


> I mean it's not like we are having a Mariko.peep show innit? XD
> Is Zoro we are talking about , no need to wank it even further...


Red


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 6, 2020)




----------



## MrPopo (May 6, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Gotta flashback spoiler for you guys
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


It's the reason why Mihawk ran away from Shanks at MF


----------



## Mariko (May 6, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Someone reported you, i am sure FB algorithms still can't detect such things.



It was instantaneous. No report possible.

I clicked "share" and ~1 or 2 seconds after I got the notification it was against FB's standards.

Here the pic:


*Spoiler*: _Highly NSFW_ 








And I didn't share the pic, but a paper (there was just the small pic on the left of the link as when you share something)



Basically, I'm following a page called "weird world", and they shared a "fact" about a disturing tribal practice. Many ppl said it was fake. Page's admins shared then a wiki link. Then same ppl said wiki wasn't a source, so admins shared a paper from the national geographic. Same reaction: "muh NG isn't a source". 
So I checked and found a french paper and tried to share it. 

Bad idea.


----------



## 青月光 (May 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> It was instantaneous. No report possible.
> 
> I clicked "share" and ~1 or 2 seconds after I got the notification it was against FB's standards.
> 
> ...



Now that's something you don't see everyday


----------



## Lurko (May 6, 2020)

I didn't post it.


----------



## Mariko (May 6, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Now that's something you don't see everyday



I used to have my own "adult" FB page. And I posted thing way more NSFW. 

And as I said there are pages sharing way more morally debatable shits.


----------



## Shrike (May 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> It was instantaneous. No report possible.
> 
> I clicked "share" and ~1 or 2 seconds after I got the notification it was against FB's standards.
> 
> ...



I don't know, maybe the link is flagged in a way, no idea. Weird either way


----------



## Fujitora (May 6, 2020)

This quarantine is driving us crazy lmao. That and no chapter and no anime zzzzz. Do any of you guys play games? Im willing to play whatever to be honest.


----------



## Gledania (May 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> It was instantaneous. No report possible.
> 
> I clicked "share" and ~1 or 2 seconds after I got the notification it was against FB's standards.
> 
> ...


you have a fetish on naked Africans tribes right ?


----------



## Mariko (May 6, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I don't know, maybe the link is flagged in a way, no idea. Weird either way



Dunno. The newspapper is a pretty mainstream one. I think FB's algos identified "nudes" or something.

Talk about IA...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (May 6, 2020)

Zoro is the one taking the picture


----------



## Nataly (May 6, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Nataly !!!!!





Light D Lamperouge said:


> Happy Birthday @Nataly





Nana said:


> Happy Birthday @Nataly
> 
> have great day





Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Nataly
> 
> ​





Gianfi said:


> @Nataly happy birthdayyyyyyy





MO said:


> Happy birthday @Nataly





Lurker said:


> Happy Birthday @Nataly





Gledinos said:


> @Nataly Happy birthday





Redline said:


> Happy b blonde godess!
> My heart has always some free space for you





Go D. Usopp said:


> hbd m9 @Nataly





Alibaba Saluja said:


> Where's the cake birthday person?





Flame said:


> have a blast @Nataly !
> 
> 
> inb4 i fucked up the dates again


You guys are so sweet  Thank you for the birthday wishes, it was a great day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fujitora (May 6, 2020)

Carrot for nakama!

Could replace mosshead for monster trio seat tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 6, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> Carrot for nakama!
> 
> Could replace mosshead for monster trio seat tbh.


----------



## Fujitora (May 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Im glad you agree with me bruh, zoro's time is over :#, he's the yamcha of the group now


----------



## 青月光 (May 6, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> Carrot for nakama!
> 
> Could replace mosshead for monster trio seat tbh.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 6, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> Im glad you agree with me bruh, zoro's time is over :#, he's the yamcha of the group now


 






Sup?


----------



## Ekkologix (May 6, 2020)

yo i fken love this emote actually 

its like zoro version of AYAYA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yo i fken love this emote actually


It's the best. Look at how happy this mofo is. Ngl I was genuinely happy when I saw it. 
 


Oda's foreshadow though


----------



## Fujitora (May 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Sup?



Foreshadowing of zoro's future low diff by carrot

Nm man, just chilling, how about you?


----------



## Ekkologix (May 6, 2020)

rabbit stew doesn't even taste that good

i prefer the other emergency food chopper


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 6, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> Foreshadowing of zoro's future low diff by carrot
> 
> Nm man, just chilling, how about you?


ZoRobin though 
 


Same brah. Bored lmao.


----------



## Fujitora (May 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ZoRobin though
> 
> 
> 
> Same brah. Bored lmao.


Shes better than that thot hiyori tbh 

Tbh im playing ff14 rn, just started. Trynna get to lvl 50 so i can unlock samurais to satisfy my Oden itch.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 6, 2020)

tashigi >> your fav zoro pair


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 6, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> Shes better than that thot hiyori tbh
> 
> Tbh im playing ff14 rn, just started. Trynna get to lvl 50 so i can unlock samurais to satisfy my Oden itch.


Aye good luck with that. 

Official best girl tier list 

Robin/Viola>Perona>Bonney>Reiju


----------



## Fujitora (May 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It's the best. Look at how happy this mofo is. Ngl I was genuinely happy when I saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oda's foreshadow though


Dont diss this beast man, he will let zoro give him a new scar and then they'll become bffs over sake.


----------



## Fujitora (May 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Aye good luck with that.
> 
> Official best girl tier list
> 
> Robin/Viola>Perona>Bonney>Reiju


Put boa with robin and bump reiju up there, the list is accurate otherwise.
Yeah never played it before tbh, its pretty fun.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 6, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> Dont diss this beast man, he will let zoro give him a new scar and then they'll become bffs over sake.



I can see them having couple panels of being drinking buddies actually 

zoro will smell insanely good sake it will fix his sense of direction making him go directly to kaido's room where the top tier saki is located


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 6, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> Put boa with robin and bump reiju up there, the list is accurate otherwise.


Can't dig Boa for some reason. 




OniKaido said:


> Yeah never played it before tbh, its pretty fun.


I mostly play sports games.


----------



## Fujitora (May 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I can see them having couple panels of being drinking buddies actually
> 
> zoro will smell insanely good sake it will fix his sense of direction making him go directly to kaido's room where the top tier saki is located


zoro is kaido's son, i solved it guys!


----------



## Fujitora (May 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Can't dig Boa for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> I mostly play sports games.


I mean, out of them all she is the most beautiful. But yeah, we need more from her


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I can see them having couple panels of being drinking buddies actually
> 
> zoro will smell insanely good sake it will fix his sense of direction making him go directly to kaido's room where the top tier saki is located


This 

Then this


----------



## Fujitora (May 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> This
> 
> Then this


Whoever made those is really good!
Altho lets stay reallistic for our boys progress hehe, he still aint reading for any top tier. I really wanna see him fight king tho, wonder how many rounds that would be? Cause i dont see him winning the first engagement, unless he gets help or something.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 6, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> Whoever made those is really good!


Deffo. 




OniKaido said:


> unless he gets help or something.


I don't see tag teams.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 6, 2020)

is king that much taller than zoro lmaoo

yo why are the SHs crew becoming more dwarves as the story progresses lol


----------



## Fujitora (May 6, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Deffo.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see tag teams.


With the amount of people there , i feel its inevitable but eh i just want one piece back! :-:


----------



## Mariko (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Fujitora (May 6, 2020)

Bruh


----------



## Ekkologix (May 6, 2020)

hey can we have this as : usopphappy emote like the zoro one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (May 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> hey can we have this as : usopphappy emote like the zoro one



Zoro one sucks.

Yours even more.


----------



## Fujitora (May 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Zoro one sucks.
> 
> Yours even more.


Youre just salty luffys one looks like this


----------



## Redline (May 6, 2020)

OniKaido said:


> zoro is kaido's son, i solved it guys!


----------



## Ekkologix (May 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Zoro one sucks.
> 
> Yours even more.


----------



## Mariko (May 6, 2020)

Should I answer fantards who think I'm a Luffy fan... 













































Ofc yes!

Who's the MC? Who's the next PK? 

Who's actually salty?


----------



## Ekkologix (May 6, 2020)

hey I'm a Luffy fan too dont feel bad

we need Luffyhappy emote too


----------



## Redline (May 6, 2020)

That's my girl! Spice silly girls have nothing that compares to you ! Xd Viv la France ! Tu  jour...lol


----------



## Fujitora (May 6, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Should I answer fantards who think I'm a Luffy fan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean you are marie, and your boy cant be PK on his own. His words


----------



## Mariko (May 6, 2020)

Ok, for the 100000² times I'm not a fan of any chars sweeties.

I just have fav chars, who are (not in order) :

-Ray
-Shanks
-Dragon
-Zoro

My Fav SHs are:

Zoro/Luffy/Carrot/Sanji

But I also really like:

-Kizaru
-Aokiji
-Fujitora
-BB

And I could go on...

Concerning Luffy he's just the MC. He's stupid, his DF sucks but at least he's funny and good natured. 

No more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (May 6, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (May 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 6, 2020)

Here you go, I made an emote out of it


----------



## Ekkologix (May 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Here you go, I made an emote out of it



what an actual beast 

where link????


----------



## Nataly (May 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> what an actual beast
> 
> where link????


You should definitely suggest it in the emote thread and see if it gets added


----------



## Ekkologix (May 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> You should definitely suggest it in the emote thread and see if it gets added



oh we have to do it that way, i see thanks m9


----------



## Nataly (May 6, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> oh we have to do it that way, i see thanks m9


I just made the emote out of your image, but it still has to be added by the staff to be in the official emote list on the site, that's how it works.
You're very welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 6, 2020)

Haven't seen @Acno here in a while


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (May 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Zoro one sucks.
> 
> Yours even more.





Mariko said:


> Should I answer fantards who think I'm a Luffy fan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zoro fans usually regarding any topic that is not the wanking of Zoro!


----------



## Lurko (May 7, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Haven't seen @Acno here in a while


----------



## xmysticgohanx (May 7, 2020)

Hope this is allowed for fun.

test here: 

I got 127.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 7, 2020)

my iQ is high enough to know IQ tests are a sham


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 7, 2020)

i took it anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (May 7, 2020)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Hope this is allowed for fun.
> 
> test here:
> 
> I got 127.


below 90.


----------



## Patrick (May 7, 2020)

I had 134. It's a fun excercise to see if I've become dumber than when I was 12. I think I might've lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## charles101 (May 7, 2020)

I mean, from what I remember these tests have to be taken in person to make sense. I'll do it anyway probably once I'll have more time but I think that everyone gets +100 there what isn't possibile irl. I wouldn't be surprised if I was lower though


----------



## Soca (May 7, 2020)

@Shrike what kinda skewed avy is that 

use this


----------



## Shrike (May 7, 2020)

Soca said:


> @Shrike what kinda skewed avy is that
> 
> use this



Thanks brotha


----------



## Patrick (May 7, 2020)

I'm still not sure what IQ is supposed to measure? Is it how smart you are now or is it how much potential for learning etc you have?


----------



## Admiral Ryokugyu (May 7, 2020)

If you truly believe something like this can determine your IQ then it can't be any higher than 80.


----------



## MrPopo (May 7, 2020)

Patrick said:


> I'm still not sure what IQ is supposed to measure? Is it how smart you are now or is it how much potential for learning etc you have?


I'ts only useful for people with extremely high IQ or extremely low IQ


----------



## 青月光 (May 7, 2020)

22°C today


----------



## charles101 (May 7, 2020)

Its straight up bs though. Some questions required english vocabulary and there were math problems so i wouldn't take it seriously


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Gledania (May 7, 2020)

How comes you have this picture ????

Back then Page one design wasn't revealed


----------



## Dunno (May 7, 2020)

Seems legit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (May 7, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> How comes you have this picture ????
> 
> Back then Page one design wasn't revealed



It's a magic trick bruv


----------



## Kinjin (May 7, 2020)

That's the work of Mbxx' algorithm. It replaces problematic hyperlinks/images with random words or images after a certain time.


----------



## Mariko (May 7, 2020)

This isn't an IQ test and questions are retarded. A true IQ test doesn't require any specific knowledge.

here a real IQ test sons:



Have fun.

@Whitebeard could you find back the alley thread about it please?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 7, 2020)

> your IQ lies outside the area that the test is able to measure.


 or 
?


----------



## Beast (May 7, 2020)

I didn’t take it but I’ll guess mine as


----------



## Mariko (May 7, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> or
> ?



In the OP verse or IRL?


----------



## Gledania (May 7, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> That's the work of Mbxx' algorithm. It replaces problematic hyperlinks/images with random words or images after a certain time.


Or perhaps you're trolling by putting weird images on poeple's posts like you did in the Fishman island tournament 

I would do it if I was a mod.


----------



## Gledania (May 7, 2020)

I tried , but stopped in the middle. You need a good english vocabulary for this question. I had to google trad every 3 questions.


----------



## Dunno (May 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> This isn't an IQ test and questions are retarded. A true IQ test doesn't require any specific knowledge.
> 
> here a real IQ test sons:
> 
> ...


Get out of here with your real IQ tests. We just wanna feel smart.


----------



## Mariko (May 7, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I tried , but stopped in the middle. You need a good english vocabulary for this question. I had to google trad every 3 questions.



Anyway an IQ test doesn't recquire any vocabulray knowledges. 

Like "what is the closest meaning of trustworthy" (something like that) as nothing to do with IQ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## charles101 (May 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> This isn't an IQ test and questions are retarded. A true IQ test doesn't require any specific knowledge.
> 
> here a real IQ test sons:
> 
> ...



This one gave me 128 and a headache, still I think it's bs though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (May 7, 2020)

5


----------



## Extravlad (May 7, 2020)

I got 130 in a real test, not an internet one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Beast (May 7, 2020)

Extravlad said:


> I got 130 in a real test, not an internet one.


----------



## 青月光 (May 7, 2020)

Got bored halfway through

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (May 7, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Or perhaps you're trolling by putting weird images on poeple's posts like you did in the Fishman island tournament
> 
> I would do it if I was a mod.


I would put clown images on every pro admiral and mihawk posts


----------



## 青月光 (May 7, 2020)

Can relate


----------



## Duhul10 (May 7, 2020)

anything above 130 ( in a real IQ test, not this internet sh*t ) is considered very superior to genius. Better not be proud of an 140-150 on an internet test because it is as relevant as a war prisoner in a gulag.


----------



## Etherborn (May 7, 2020)

I got 132 on Mystic Gohan's, but I agree they have more to do with knowledge than actual intelligence.


----------



## Mariko (May 7, 2020)

Anyway,

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...-intelligence-is-a-fallacy-study-8425911.html

One should define intelligence before testing it, but nobody agree on its meaning. 

It's like testing if you're morally good or not. Define morality before. Good luck. 

IQ tests are fun though. Take them as games.


----------



## 青月光 (May 7, 2020)

Somewhat related here's one perspective at the difference between knowledge and wisdom:


----------



## Ekkologix (May 7, 2020)




----------



## January (May 7, 2020)

charles101 said:


> This one gave me 128 and a headache, still I think it's bs though


Took the mensa IQ test.

The results are unbelievable


----------



## Redline (May 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Anyway,
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...-intelligence-is-a-fallacy-study-8425911.html
> 
> ...


One thing is certain the more you are convinced that you are absolutely right about anything the more stupid you are if you never have doubt on your opinions..
So it's basically a fact that whoever see and think of himself as superior to others it's most like dumber that any of them


----------



## DeVision (May 7, 2020)

@Nana

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (May 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Nana


Let's go


----------



## Irene (May 7, 2020)

@Gianfi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (May 7, 2020)

Let’s gooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (May 7, 2020)

internet iq tests r scam lmao


----------



## Gianfi (May 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> internet iq tests r scam lmao


Yeah, sometimes they are too high or too low


----------



## xmysticgohanx (May 7, 2020)

I’ll take @Mariko ’s test in a bit


----------



## xmysticgohanx (May 7, 2020)

I’ve been searching around and this claims to be “scientifically validated” with a 70% correlation to real iq scores. Who knows if that is true but here it is: 

they even apparently had ~16,000 test subjects take it, their mean was 109.59, so they adjusted the scores were 109.59 is the new 100 

it’s in their pdf thing


----------



## Mariko (May 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> One thing is certain the more you are convinced that you are absolutely right about anything the more stupid you are if you never have doubt on your opinions..
> So it's basically a fact *that whoever see and think of himself as superior* to others it's most like dumber that any of them



I fully agree. 

True top tier genius don't think they are superior, they just know it.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (May 7, 2020)

True top tier geniuses are very confident that they’re right but always know they can be completely wrong


----------



## Gianfi (May 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I fully agree.
> 
> True top tier genius don't think they are superior, they just know it.


100% agreed


----------



## Irene (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (May 7, 2020)

xmysticgohanx said:


> I’ve been searching around and this claims to be “scientifically validated” with a 70% correlation to real iq scores. Who knows if that is true but here it is:
> 
> they even apparently had ~16,000 test subjects take it, their mean was 109.59, so they adjusted the scores were 109.59 is the new 100
> 
> it’s in their pdf thing



"This classical IQ test measures several factors of intelligence, namely logical reasoning, *math skills, language abilities*, spatial relations skills, *knowledge retained* and the ability to solve novel problems. (Please note that it doesn't take into consideration emotional intelligence)."

Those 3 have nothing to do with "intelligence", they're just scolar items. I won't try to define it, but I guess we'll all agree that some kids who never went to school may be more intelligents than some adults who did. 

And if you don't take into account emotional intelligence it's even more pointless. 

Any cheap smartphones have "maths skills" and "memory" (knowledge retained) beyond humans ones, but they're dumb as fuck.


----------



## Mariko (May 7, 2020)

xmysticgohanx said:


> True top tier geniuses are very confident that they’re right but always know they can be completely wrong



Actually true top tier genius know that nothing is either right or wrong.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (May 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> "This classical IQ test measures several factors of intelligence, namely logical reasoning, *math skills, language abilities*, spatial relations skills, *knowledge retained* and the ability to solve novel problems. (Please note that it doesn't take into consideration emotional intelligence)."
> 
> Those 3 have nothing to do with "intelligence", they're just scolar items. I won't try to define it, but I guess we'll all agree that some kids who never went to school may be more intelligents than some adults who did.
> 
> ...


 i see what you're trying to say but as long as someone has passed through high school, math abilities should be correlated with true iq. 

I don't mean crazy stuff like trigonometry that requires you to remember bs formulas, I'm talking about basic math like: (13x13)-15 or something like that. Stuff that measures your calculation speed and accuracy. Math isn't everything of course. 



Mariko said:


> Actually true top tier genius know that nothing is either right or wrong.


 truth isn't relative imo. Like it is 100% right that this universe exists. If it doesn't exist, then it is 100% wrong that it exists.


----------



## Canute87 (May 7, 2020)

Man...that anime assassination classroom was so beautiful. 

Cried in the last two episodes.

Man you just have some anime that really hit the heart and soul.


----------



## DeVision (May 7, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> Man...that anime assassination classroom was so beautiful.
> 
> Cried in the last two episodes.
> 
> Man you just have some anime that really hit the heart and soul.



I've read it, but forgot the ending. 
I mean I forgot what happened to sensei.


----------



## Canute87 (May 7, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I've read it, but forgot the ending.
> I mean I forgot what happened to sensei.



Best you do unless you want to cry.


----------



## DeVision (May 7, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> Best you do unless you want to cry.



Didn't cry reading it. But loved the manga.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 7, 2020)

iq is just a number


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> iq is just a number


A sad number

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mariko (May 7, 2020)

xmysticgohanx said:


> i see what you're trying to say but as long as someone has passed through high school, math abilities should be correlated with true iq.
> 
> I don't mean crazy stuff like trigonometry that requires you to remember bs formulas, I'm talking about basic math like: (13x13)-15 or something like that. Stuff that measures your calculation speed and accuracy. Math isn't everything of course.
> 
> truth isn't relative imo. Like it is 100% right that this universe exists. If it doesn't exist, then it is 100% wrong that it exists.



Maths abilities has nothing to do with IQ (it's more about logic). Otherwise 1980's calculators have a better IQ than 99% of the current population.

Besides, define "true", "wrong" and "exist"


----------



## Redline (May 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Maths abilities has nothing to do with IQ (it's more about logic). Otherwise 1980's calculators have a better IQ than 99% of the current population.
> 
> Besides, define "true", "wrong" and "exist"


Truth it's a point of view base on your side of history...
Wrong is again another point of view based on your own common sense which can be relatively wide 

Exist is something few people can feel as an actual fact in their life , and that would concern having your own existence linked to a better future for your surroundings and your next generation, if you can effect such an impact anywhere even in a little piece of land you own or you live in, that way you exist not anymore as a mere number

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Redline (May 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I fully agree.
> 
> True top tier genius don't think they are superior, they just know it.


Lol..like when one reported asked  Albert Einstein ..how does it feels to be the smartest man in the world. ?
And he said..
I dunno you should ask Nikola Tesla!. Xd
True story.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (May 7, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol..like when one reported asked  Albert Einstein ..how does it feels to be the smartest man in the world. ?
> And he said..
> I dunno you should ask Nikola Tesla!. Xd
> True story.



Why was Socrate said to be the wisest dude?

Because he knew that he knew nothing. Not because he knew he was stupid, but because he knew that nothing can actually be (really) known.

His philosophy was about questionning, not answering. This is how western philosophy borned.


----------



## Shrike (May 7, 2020)

Lol @ IQ talk. Don't waste your time, nobody can measure that truly, there are many types of intelligence.

Only Mariella mentioned a few solid points


----------



## Redline (May 7, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Why was Socrate said to be the wisest dude?
> 
> Because he knew that he knew nothing. Not because he knew he was stupid, but because he knew that nothing can actually be (really) known.
> 
> His philosophy was about questionning, not answering. This is how western philosophy borned.


Ou es tu  ? Mon cor!! Lol


----------



## Gledania (May 7, 2020)

@Blade you're mad bruh ?


----------



## blueice12 (May 7, 2020)

This Qurantine is making me finish animes I never finished like Soul Eater


----------



## Ekkologix (May 7, 2020)

i dont think anything will make me finish Ao no exorcist


----------



## 青月光 (May 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i dont think anything will make me finish Ao no exorcist





Akame ga kill is infinitely better.


----------



## Irene (May 7, 2020)

I started Angel Beats idk if it is worth it 
and continued watching Naruto


----------



## 青月光 (May 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> I started Angel Beats idk if it is worth it
> and continued watching Naruto



Angel Beats is a masterpiece. It easily surpasses Charlotte and Clannad.

I have to rewatch it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (May 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Angel Beats is a masterpiece. It easily surpasses Charlotte and Clannad.
> 
> I have to rewatch it.


I like Charlotte, the ending wasn't that good but at least I enjoyed it 

Idk Clanned

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> I like Charlotte, the ending wasn't that good but at least I enjoyed it
> 
> Idk Clanned



I enjoyed Charlotte too. The ending was average tbh.

Clannad has a reputation of being one of the best drama anime of all time but personally the premise of Angel Beats is much more appealing to me. It's simply deeper.

It's also more popular than Clannad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (May 7, 2020)

one neiche anime that was really surprisingly good for me was Steins Gate actually

that's to the quarantine i was able to watch animes like that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (May 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I enjoyed Charlotte too. The ending was average tbh.
> 
> Clannad has a reputation of being one of the best drama anime of all time but personally the premise of Angel Beats is much more appealing to me. It's simply deeper.
> 
> It's also more popular than Clannad.


I was looking for slice of life anime and found Angel Beats 
also there is another 2 animes I have it on my to watch list 

Shinsekai Yori and Haibane Renmei
have u watched them ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (May 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i dont think anything will make me finish Ao no exorcist


don't watch the anime read the manga


----------



## 青月光 (May 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> one neiche anime that was really surprisingly good for me was Steins Gate actually
> 
> that's to the quarantine i was able to watch animes like that



I need to watch Steins gate. Only watched the first episode some years ago 



Nana said:


> I was looking for slice of life anime and found Angel Beats
> also there is another 2 animes I have it on my to watch list
> 
> Shinsekai Yori and Haibane Renmei
> have u watched them ?



Funnily enough it was the one I recommended you to watch some days ago. That one and Le Fruit de la Grisaia.

Shinsekai Yori is on my to watch list, it seems great. The other one I've never heard about. Had to search for it just now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (May 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> I *started Angel Beats* idk if it is worth it
> and continued watching Naruto


I heard REALLY weird rumors about this anime


----------



## Irene (May 7, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I need to watch Steins gate. Only watched the first episode some years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am too lazy

Ppl keep recommending me stuff but I either forget about it or too lazy to watch new animes


----------



## Irene (May 7, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> I heard REALLY weird rumors about this anime




I don't want spoilers, but is it about story being bad or something?


----------



## 青月光 (May 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am too lazy
> 
> Ppl keep recommending me stuff but I either forget about it or too lazy to watch new animes



I can relate


----------



## Gledania (May 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> I don't want spoilers, but is it about story being bad or something?


no no

It's a really good one.


But I'd like to see your reaction by the end


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 7, 2020)

Glen


----------



## 青月光 (May 7, 2020)

If you want to see something really weird watch Yosuga no Sora: In Solitude Where We Are Least Alone


----------



## Gledania (May 7, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Glen



It's Gled, not glen


----------



## Ekkologix (May 7, 2020)

speaking of other animes is demon slayer worth it rly? why does it have so much hype? I watched the first 4 episodes and it seems rushed asfk lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (May 7, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> speaking of other animes is demon slayer worth it rly



YES


BIG 


YES

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (May 7, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> no no
> 
> It's a really good one.
> 
> ...


Ok now I am intrigued enough to finish it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (May 7, 2020)

@Nana who was putu in Orojackson?


----------



## 青月光 (May 7, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> no no
> 
> It's a really good one.
> 
> ...





Nana said:


> Ok now I am intrigued enough to finish it





I don't remember anything weird about it.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 7, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> YES
> 
> 
> BIG
> ...



i'll take ur word for it m9

when does it start getting good


----------



## Irene (May 7, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Nana who was putu in Orojackson?


Why you wanna know ?


----------



## Gledania (May 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> Why you wanna know ?



He intrigued me with jis thousands likes


----------



## Irene (May 7, 2020)

This headache is getting worse with days


----------



## Lurko (May 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> This headache is getting worse with days


Advil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (May 7, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> He intrigued me with jis thousands likes


Is he here or what ? 

He wad a chill guy, used to give me a lot of likes


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 7, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> It's Gled, not glen


Glen


----------



## Irene (May 7, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Advil.


It is not too strong to make me wanna take a med but also not too light 


I guess I will just sleep


----------



## Lurko (May 7, 2020)

Nana said:


> It is not too strong to make me wanna take a med but also not too light
> 
> 
> I guess I will just sleep


Drink.


----------



## Ren. (May 7, 2020)

Oda sent me this!



Duhul10 said:


> anything above 130 ( in a real IQ test, not this internet sh*t ) is considered very superior to genius. Better not be proud of an 140-150 on an internet test because it is as relevant as a war prisoner in a gulag.


 If you had a real 140 IQ, you won't be here!

@Lurker


----------



## Ekkologix (May 8, 2020)

why is this too good lmao

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (May 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> why is this too good lmao




Context for those who don't know.


----------



## 青月光 (May 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Redline (May 8, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> It's Gled, not glen


----------



## Redline (May 8, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Fel1x (May 8, 2020)

so when will next chapter be?


----------



## Redline (May 8, 2020)

How come no ever Zoro fun are excited about  Zoro getting nindai kitezu blade?!
That would sure be another upgrade that is a given. Imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 8, 2020)

Redline said:


> How come no ever Zoro fun are excited about  Zoro getting nindai kitezu blade?!
> That would sure be another upgrade that is a given. Imo



He's getting Masamune and Muramasa 



Do it Oda


----------



## Irene (May 8, 2020)

a break again u know what that means

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 8, 2020)

A game

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (May 8, 2020)

Oh, One Piece: Ace's Story Novel is out and translated.
I'm happy I didn't read any spoilers till now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (May 8, 2020)

One eye dragon Zoro wasamune!
We have okiku and momo too


----------



## Lurko (May 8, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Context for those who don't know.


----------



## 青月光 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Etherborn (May 8, 2020)

Let's play a game called Name the Reference. All you have to do is name the reference from the post above you and then make your own for someone else to name. Just don't Google shit, unless no one else can answer. I'll start. 

"They may cut your dick in half, and serve it to a pig. And though it hurts you'll laugh, and dance a dickless jig. But that's the way it goes! In war you're shat upon. Though you die, La Resistance lives on!"


----------



## Mariko (May 8, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Let's play a game called Name the Reference. All you have to do is name the reference from the post above you and then make your own for someone else to name. Just don't Google shit, unless no one else can answer. I'll start.
> 
> "They may cut your dick in half, and serve it to a pig. And though it hurts you'll laugh, and dance a dickless jig. But that's the way it goes! In war you're shat upon. Though you die, La Resistance lives on!"



Game of throne?


----------



## Ekkologix (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Etherborn (May 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Game of throne?



No, but you're getting close with that image you posted.


----------



## Mariko (May 8, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> No, but you're getting close with that image you posted.



Really?


----------



## Etherborn (May 8, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Really?



Stop trolling me. I will report you to a mod.

Oh shit that's me...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Soca (May 8, 2020)

what the fuck is up people


----------



## Soca (May 8, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> the ceiling


amazing but too low


----------



## Lurko (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Etherborn (May 8, 2020)

Soca said:


> what the fuck is up people



No one wants to play my game. Mariko is trolling me. I reported her to myself and was ignored. 

What's up with you?


----------



## Ekkologix (May 8, 2020)

w8 there was a game???


----------



## Oreki (May 8, 2020)

> Who will win this convo and make the next one?


Did you guys just betrayed me by not putting my name there


----------



## Ekkologix (May 9, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Mini game.



welp rip idk the answer to that one so i'll pass xd


----------



## January (May 9, 2020)

South Park


----------



## January (May 9, 2020)

My turn



> Yesterday, today and tomorrow are not consecutive, they are connected in a never-ending circle. Everything is connected.


----------



## DeVision (May 9, 2020)

Harry Potter?

(It's like something Hermoine would say when she used the clock for time travel XD)


----------



## January (May 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Harry Potter?
> 
> (It's like something Hermoine would say when she used the clock for time travel XD)


Good guess, but nope


----------



## DeVision (May 9, 2020)

5th place in the convo. Unacceptable.


----------



## DeVision (May 9, 2020)

January said:


> My turn



Another try. Dr. Strange?


----------



## January (May 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Another try. Dr. Strange?


Nope

Hint

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's the tagline of the series


----------



## DeVision (May 9, 2020)

No clue. I'll leave it to someone else.


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (May 9, 2020)

No Uncle Joe! You can't say you love kids jumping on your lap


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (May 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> 5th place in the convo. Unacceptable.


I've got you


----------



## 青月光 (May 9, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 9, 2020)

January said:


> Yesterday, today and tomorrow are not consecutive, they are connected in a never-ending circle. Everything is connected.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 9, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (May 9, 2020)

Head to head race with Gled in the poll. Need to get more allies. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gianfi (May 9, 2020)

@Nana time to teach you a lesson


----------



## Gianfi (May 9, 2020)

Btw i don’t see Gianfi in the poll, shame on you


----------



## Irene (May 9, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Etherborn (May 9, 2020)

@January Is it Doctor Who?


----------



## DeVision (May 9, 2020)

@Soca 
Now I'm interested. XD


----------



## January (May 9, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> @January Is it Doctor Who?


Nope 

Hint

*Spoiler*: __ 



series was started in 2017


----------



## Mariko (May 9, 2020)

It also works for Wano arc.


----------



## Soca (May 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Soca
> Now I'm interested. XD


You sure?


----------



## DeVision (May 9, 2020)

Soca said:


> You sure?



Well.. I'll probably forget it before bedtime.


----------



## Soca (May 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Well.. I'll probably forget it before bedtime.


you might not


----------



## DeVision (May 9, 2020)

Soca said:


> you might not



You know who it reminds me off? XD


----------



## Soca (May 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You know who it reminds me off? XD


I do not. But if you're gonna say jhene aiko then yea it's her


----------



## DeVision (May 9, 2020)

Soca said:


> I do not. But if you're gonna say jhene aiko then yea it's her



As if I know your bae's. XD


----------



## Soca (May 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> As if I know your bae's. XD


ah k that's creepier 

then again it's a giant dude so that helps a fuck ton


----------



## Mariko (May 9, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (May 9, 2020)

Soca said:


> ah k that's creepier
> 
> then again it's a giant dude so that helps a fuck ton



Yeah, but the eyes Chico. They never lie. XD


----------



## Soca (May 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yeah, but the eyes Chico. They never lie. XD


The eyes would always look better on girls tho 

That and snake or cat eyes


----------



## DeVision (May 9, 2020)

Soca said:


> The eyes would always look better on girls tho
> 
> That and snake or cat eyes



Everything looks better on (cute) girls. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (May 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Everything looks better on (cute) girls. XD


Indeed.

Looking for a new avy now tho cuz this one is old


----------



## DeVision (May 9, 2020)

Soca said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Looking for a new avy now tho cuz this one is old



Wait a min.


----------



## 青月光 (May 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> It also works for Wano arc.



Imagine Zoro trying to find something in Ikea


----------



## DeVision (May 9, 2020)

Soca said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Looking for a new avy now tho cuz this one is old



I wanted to post a Miho from Sin City that I saw today, but can't find it.


----------



## Soca (May 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I wanted to post a Miho from Sin City that I saw today, but can't find it.


this one 



or this one?


----------



## DeVision (May 9, 2020)

Soca said:


> this one
> 
> 
> 
> or this one?



Devon Aoki.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (May 9, 2020)

January said:


> Yesterday, today and tomorrow are not consecutive, they are connected in a never-ending circle. Everything is connected.


No one seems to recognize the show.

dropping a visual hint here from the netflix show


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 9, 2020)

January said:


> No one seems to recognize the show.
> 
> dropping a visual hint here from the netflix show


Dark


----------



## January (May 9, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Dark


Yep


----------



## DeVision (May 9, 2020)

January said:


> No one seems to recognize the show.
> 
> dropping a visual hint here from the netflix show



You picked something too hard. XD


----------



## January (May 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You picked something too hard. XD


True.

But i knew there were couple of fans of the series in OL (MO, Lurker, Mob..)


----------



## DeVision (May 9, 2020)

January said:


> True.
> 
> But i knew there were couple of fans of the series in OL (MO, Lurker, Mob..)



You destroyed Ethers game single handedly.


----------



## Soca (May 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Devon Aoki.


it's the one with blood on her face isn't it? 

I preferred her better in 2f2f



so fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 9, 2020)

Soca said:


> it's the one with blood on her face isn't it?
> 
> I preferred her better in 2f2f
> 
> ...



She hot as an assassin hooker.




EDIT: But yea, she was great at 2f2f too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (May 9, 2020)

Soca said:


> this one
> 
> 
> 
> or this one?


The second one 24/7 soca!


----------



## Soca (May 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> She hot as an assassin hooker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll use that for now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 9, 2020)

Soca said:


> I'll use that for now



Wow. Fits you better than I thought!


----------



## 青月光 (May 9, 2020)

Being the owner of this kind of neko


----------



## Mariko (May 9, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Being the owner of this kind of neko



Japs, furries and underaged... 

Hiroshima sure had some unexpectable side effects.


----------



## 青月光 (May 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Japs, furries and underaged...
> 
> Hiroshima sure had some unexpectable side effects.











Some japs are really.. "unique". Let's put it that way


----------



## DeVision (May 9, 2020)

Damn that's gross.


----------



## Irene (May 9, 2020)

I am bored 

someone start some drama


----------



## DeVision (May 9, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am bored
> 
> someone start some drama



I heard Soca is making an OL game over this break.


----------



## Irene (May 9, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I heard Soca is making an OL game over this break.


that would be good


----------



## Mariko (May 9, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am bored
> 
> someone start some drama



Go lurk the Alley man. It's the Drama bathhouse.


----------



## Mariko (May 9, 2020)

Actual dilemma:


----------



## Ekkologix (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Irene (May 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Go lurk the Alley man. It's the Drama bathhouse.


ok ok


----------



## January (May 9, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Actual dilemma:



We're fucked


----------



## Ekkologix (May 10, 2020)

do u guys play league?


----------



## Oreki (May 10, 2020)

@DeVision


----------



## DeVision (May 10, 2020)

Oreki said:


> @DeVision



The title says everything. I know what you want to say. XD


----------



## 青月光 (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 10, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Kamina. (May 10, 2020)

You guys see the usual degenerates crying about adele not being fat anymore.


----------



## DeVision (May 10, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> You guys see the usual degenerates crying about adele not being fat anymore.



Saw the pic. She hot. XD


----------



## 青月光 (May 10, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (May 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## Beast (May 10, 2020)

The WSM/ WSS all in one. 
If he had his dog mask, Garp could have had all 3 titles.


----------



## Irene (May 10, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> You guys see the usual degenerates crying about adele not being fat anymore.


Fr ?? why would ppl complain about that


----------



## Beast (May 10, 2020)

I saw skinny Adele and I didn’t even notice, I thought it was just a random pic of a random woman. 

Adele has changed... a lot, from singing in his little figureless Black dress to wearing Black Nike trench coats throwing around gun fingers and shit, and now to Ultimately turning skinny. 

Weed, sweet Mary Jane, that bud is my guess.


----------



## Mariko (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Irene (May 10, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> I saw skinny Adele and I didn’t even notice, I thought it was just a random pic of a random woman.
> 
> Adele has changed... a lot, from singing in his little figureless Black dress to wearing Black Nike trench coats throwing around gun fingers and shit, and now to Ultimately turning skinny.
> 
> Weed, sweet Mary Jane, that bud is my guess.


There is nothing wrong with losing weight 
It is after all better for health 
Idk music or personality wise I don't follow her or her news


----------



## DeVision (May 10, 2020)

Lewd women. XD


----------



## Mariko (May 10, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Lewd women. XD



Actually I bet it would apply more for dudes than chicks.


----------



## Beast (May 10, 2020)

Nana said:


> There is nothing wrong with losing weight
> It is after all better for health
> Idk music or personality wise I don't follow her or her news


----------



## DeVision (May 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Actually I bet it would apply more for dudes than chicks.



Saw a stat yesterday.
Men think 34 times a day about sex.
Women think 20 times a day about sex.

You're not better than us. XD


----------



## Blade (May 10, 2020)

ol convo #5: this thirst still burns, fits better


----------



## Blade (May 10, 2020)

sup noobs, long time no speak


----------



## Beast (May 10, 2020)

Noobs? 
 Blade you’re still stuck in the last decade it’s seems. 

We go by Cats or dogs here now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (May 10, 2020)

i prefer the previous decade, tbh


----------



## DeVision (May 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> ol convo #5: this thirst still burns, fits better




Now that you're here, we can name it like that.


Blade said:


> sup noobs, long time no speak



You missed us you dork (gonna top your noob comment XD).


----------



## Blade (May 10, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Now that you're here, we can name it like that.
> 
> 
> You missed us you dork (gonna top your noob comment XD).




ah, it's you again

guess what?











































negged


----------



## DeVision (May 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> ah, it's you again
> 
> guess what?
> 
> ...



Where is the sad rating when you need one..


----------



## Blade (May 10, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Where is the sad rating when you need one..




you know that you deserved to be negged, every time 

deal with it


----------



## Mariko (May 10, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Saw a stat yesterday.
> Men think 34 times a day about sex.
> Women think 20 times a day about sex.
> 
> You're not better than us. XD



ADIDAS


----------



## Blade (May 10, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (May 10, 2020)

Blade said:


>



The true M3


----------



## Blade (May 10, 2020)

Mariko said:


> The true M3




these lads as a tag team would had 101% sync

they would stomp lot's of idiots who would stood in their way, if they decided to challenge them, without doing their research

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moldrew (May 10, 2020)

One Piece IS the King of Shonen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 10, 2020)

Blade said:


>



What should've happened:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 10, 2020)

Blade said:


> you know that you deserved to be negged, every time
> 
> deal with it



I do know that.. I can't lie..


----------



## Mariko (May 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What should've happened:



Oda, you suck.


----------



## Kamina. (May 10, 2020)

Nana said:


> Fr ?? why would ppl complain about that



twitter.com/reddit.com is filled with miserable people who only want other people to feel as miserable as them.


----------



## T.D.A (May 10, 2020)

Gaethje vs Khabib next? @Lurker


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Gaethje vs Khabib next? @Lurker


It should but Tony's still around so who knows.


----------



## Soca (May 10, 2020)

Sup folk 




MasterBeast said:


> Noobs?
> Blade you’re still stuck in the last decade it’s seems.
> 
> We go by Cats or dogs here now.


my man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Gaethje vs Khabib next? @Lurker


Sorry had to take the avatar.


----------



## Shrike (May 10, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Saw a stat yesterday.
> Men think 34 times a day about sex.
> Women think 20 times a day about sex.
> 
> You're not better than us. XD



Those men lie


----------



## Soca (May 10, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Those men lie


Yea the numbers supposed to be higher


----------



## DeVision (May 10, 2020)

I just heard it.
I don't know what the age-range was.


----------



## Mariko (May 10, 2020)

That's...  

Well...


----------



## Soca (May 10, 2020)

That would be an interesting poll

How often does one think about sex during the day


----------



## Ekkologix (May 10, 2020)

I am sorry I dont wake up in the morning saying to myself "wow what a great day to count the number of times I am gna think of sex" 

wtf is wrong with these people


----------



## Mariko (May 10, 2020)

Soca said:


> That would be an interesting poll
> 
> How often does one think about sex during the day



Never


----------



## Mariko (May 10, 2020)

Btw nobody got my ADIDAS reference?

smh


----------



## blueice12 (May 10, 2020)

This qurantine made me remember this anime

Use to watch this on adult swim
Good times
I wonder if I should do it again


----------



## Irene (May 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What should've happened:


Keep dead characters dead 

Sabo was a mistake


----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 10, 2020)

Nana said:


> Keep dead characters dead
> 
> Sabo was a mistake


Take it back.


----------



## blueice12 (May 10, 2020)

Rereading a manga I just remembered
Since I forgot where I was at last time I red it


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)

i actully dislike ace.

i really liked kid ace luffy sabo but adult ones i think ace and sabo are meh, sepcially ace lol. didnt age so well imo


----------



## Canute87 (May 11, 2020)

Just watched extraction.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i actully dislike ace.
> 
> i really liked kid ace luffy sabo but adult ones i think ace and sabo are meh, sepcially ace lol. didnt age so well imo


----------



## Etherborn (May 11, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge It's your turn to make a reference bro. You never made one.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)




----------



## blueice12 (May 11, 2020)

As i'm reading this manga it getting pretty so I'm really wondering why i stop reading it before


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)

w8 what manga


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What should've happened:


----------



## blueice12 (May 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> w8 what manga



Full Ahead Coco
It a pirate manga


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)

blueice12 said:


> Full Ahead Coco
> It a pirate manga



never heared of it actually lol


----------



## blueice12 (May 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> never heared of it actually lol



Yeah it not famous but I still like it since it a pirate manga


----------



## Irene (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Take it back.


No. 

Sabo is just a copy of Ace, as Ace fan why do you defend him 



They butchered Ace by having another dude like him and take his fruit too


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> No.
> 
> Sabo is just a copy of Ace, as Ace fan why do you defend him
> 
> ...


Take it back.


----------



## Irene (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Take it back.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> They butchered Ace by having another dude like him and take his fruit too


They butchered him by making him get killed in such a stupid manor.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> @Light D Lamperouge It's your turn to make a reference bro. You never made one.


What kind of reference bro? I wasn't really following lmao. I just saw the picture and had to answer, I think it's PTSD from @Kinjin's game lmao.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> What kind of reference bro? I wasn't really following lmao. I just saw the picture and had to answer, I think it's PTSD from @Kinjin's game lmao.


As long as I get rep I'm in.


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Morning!


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> What kind of reference bro? I wasn't really following lmao. I just saw the picture and had to answer, I think it's PTSD from @Kinjin's game lmao.



just put a movie/anime quote for us lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> just put a movie/anime quote for us lol


What is it that you truly desire?


----------



## January (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> What is it that you truly desire?


Lucifer?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

January said:


> Lucifer?


Correct indeed. It was the first thing that popped into my mind lmao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Correct indeed. It was the first thing that popped into my mind lmao.






It's my turn again. I'll pick something easier this time 



> What is the most resilient parasite? Bacteria? A virus? An intestinal worm? An idea. Resilient... highly contagious. Once an idea has taken hold of the brain it's almost impossible to eradicate. An idea that is fully formed - fully understood - that sticks; right in there somewhere.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Etherborn (May 11, 2020)

January said:


> It's my turn again. I'll pick something easier this time



Inception?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (May 11, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Inception?




I went too easy


----------



## Etherborn (May 11, 2020)

January said:


> I went too easy



Haha. My turn again.

"The true mind can weather all the lies and illusions without being lost. The true heart can tough the poison of hatred without being harmed. Since beginningless time, darkness thrives in the void, but always yields to purifying light."

This is probably an easy one too.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)

am i too bad with quotes or what lol wow


----------



## Mariko (May 11, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Haha. My turn again.
> 
> "The true mind can weather all the lies and illusions without being lost. The true heart can tough the poison of hatred without being harmed. Since beginningless time, darkness thrives in the void, but always yields to purifying light."
> 
> This is probably an easy one too.



I googled it, not that easy.


----------



## 青月光 (May 11, 2020)




----------



## January (May 11, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Haha. My turn again.
> 
> "The true mind can weather all the lies and illusions without being lost. The true heart can tough the poison of hatred without being harmed. Since beginningless time, *darkness thrives in the void, but always yields to purifying light*."


This sounds like exorcism.


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Haha. My turn again.
> 
> "The true mind can weather all the lies and illusions without being lost. The true heart can tough the poison of hatred without being harmed. Since beginningless time, darkness thrives in the void, but always yields to purifying light."
> 
> This is probably an easy one too.


"There is a natural order to this world, and those who try to upend it do not fare well. This movement will never survive; if you join them, you and your entire family will be shunned. At best, you will exist a pariah to be spat at and beaten-at worst, to be lynched or crucified. And for what? For what? No matter what you do it will never amount to anything more than a single drop in a limitless ocean."

Enjoy!


----------



## January (May 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> "There is a natural order to this world, and those who try to upend it do not fare well. This movement will never survive; if you join them, you and your entire family will be shunned. At best, you will exist a pariah to be spat at and beaten-at worst, to be lynched or crucified. And for what? For what? No matter what you do it will never amount to anything more than a single drop in a limitless ocean."
> 
> Enjoy!


Another exorcism


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)

you have to answer the previous one first no?


----------



## 青月光 (May 11, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> you have to answer the previous one first no?


I  cheated because I snitched


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> "The true mind can weather all the lies and illusions without being lost. The true heart can tough the poison of hatred without being harmed. Since beginningless time, darkness thrives in the void, but always yields to purifying light."


Isn't this from Avatar? 





Ren. said:


> "There is a natural order to this world, and those who try to upend it do not fare well. This movement will never survive; if you join them, you and your entire family will be shunned. At best, you will exist a pariah to be spat at and beaten-at worst, to be lynched or crucified. And for what? For what? No matter what you do it will never amount to anything more than a single drop in a limitless ocean."


Cloud Atlas. 

Never would have guessed but it was on TV two days ago I think.


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Never would have guessed but it was on TV two days ago I think.


CHEATERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Etherborn (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Isn't this from Avatar?



Yep. Avatar: The Last Airbender.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Isn't this from Avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Light soloing the game


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

Does it have to be a movie/manga? Can it be a poem? 

_Much I marvelled this ungainly fowl to hear discourse so plainly_


----------



## Etherborn (May 11, 2020)

By the way, did @Light D Lamperouge lose a bet? He has a Shanks avy on.


Light D Lamperouge said:


> Does it have to be a movie/manga? Can it be a poem?
> 
> _Much I marvelled this ungainly fowl to hear discourse so plainly_



The Raven.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> By the way, did @Light D Lamperouge lose a bet? He has a Shanks avy on.


Shanks is my third favourite character bro. 





Etherborn said:


> The Raven.


Correct. 

Amazing piece of work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Does it have to be a movie/manga? Can it be a poem?
> 
> _Much I marvelled this ungainly fowl to hear discourse so plainly_


Much I marveled this ungainly fowl to hear discourse so plainly,
Though its answer little meaning— little relevancy bore;
For we cannot help agreeing that no living human being
Ever yet was blest with seeing bird above his chamber door —
Bird or beast upon the sculptured bust above his chamber door,
With such name as "Nevermore.

Maybe 



Etherborn said:


> By the way, did @Light D Lamperouge lose a bet? He has a Shanks avy on.


That much was obvious!


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)

I am a usopp fan I should be allowed to google right?


----------



## Mariko (May 11, 2020)

Let's stick to movies/tv shows/mangas

Already hard enough for non english/ricans


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> That much was obvious!


I didn't lose a bet. Wanted to put on a good Shanks avy brah.


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I didn't lose a bet. Wanted to put on a good Shanks avy brah.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


>


I like Shanks, a lot. Though, you are not the first to not trust me lmao.


----------



## Etherborn (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Shanks is my third favourite character bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! I am not used to people wearing Shanks avies without interference from Gled's machinations!

Anyway, my turn. 

"Evil is evil...lesser, greater, middling. It's all the same. Proportions are negotiated, boundaries blurred. I'm not a pious hermit. I haven't done only good in my life. But if I'm to choose between one evil and another, then I prefer not to choose at all."


----------



## January (May 11, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Wow! I am not used to people wearing Shanks avies without interference from Gled's machinations!
> 
> Anyway, my turn.
> 
> "Evil is evil...lesser, greater, middling. It's all the same. Proportions are negotiated, boundaries blurred. I'm not a pious hermit. I haven't done only good in my life. But if I'm to choose between one evil and another, then I prefer not to choose at all."


Witcher?


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I like Shanks, a lot. Though, you are not the first to not trust me lmao.


I will be the first to agree when you will agree that I also like Zoro, I just don't like worshiping him! 


Etherborn said:


> Wow! I am not used to people wearing Shanks avies without interference from Gled's machinations!
> 
> Anyway, my turn.
> 
> "Evil is evil...lesser, greater, middling. It's all the same. Proportions are negotiated, boundaries blurred. I'm not a pious hermit. I haven't done only good in my life. But if I'm to choose between one evil and another, then I prefer not to choose at all."


Witcher


----------



## Etherborn (May 11, 2020)

January said:


> Witcher?



Yep.


----------



## January (May 11, 2020)

Yesss.. My turn again.



> The human world is a boring place with boring people doing boring things.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)

what avis do @Light D Lamperouge usually have on anyway lol


----------



## January (May 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> what avis do @Light D Lamperouge usually have on anyway lol


i guess


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> what avis do @Light D Lamperouge usually have on anyway lol


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)

wouldnt doubt it lmao


----------



## Etherborn (May 11, 2020)

January said:


> Yesss.. My turn again.



I don't know this one. You choose hard ones.


----------



## January (May 11, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> I don't know this one. You choose hard ones.


I can 100% bet that every single person in this forum has seen the series.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> what avis do @Light D Lamperouge usually have on anyway lol


I had Dantalin from a Korean Manhwa Dungeon Defense, Julius from Black Clover, Dazai from Bungo Stray Dogs, Shanks, Dazai, Zoro, Shanks.


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

January said:


> Yesss.. My turn again.


It sounded familiar but I used the internet so.

@Light D Lamperouge you should know this!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

January said:


> Yesss.. My turn again.


Death Note.


----------



## January (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Death Note.


Yep


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)

in an alternate universe we have Lelouch P. Yagami


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

Would you be willing to join me in a double suicide?


----------



## January (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Would you be willing to join me in a double suicide?


No, i value my life dude.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

January said:


> No, i value my life dude.


That's the quote you need to guess.


----------



## January (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> That's the quote you need to guess.






Code Geass?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

January said:


> Code Geass?


Nope.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)

Hissatsu: Google Boshi


----------



## Etherborn (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Would you be willing to join me in a double suicide?



My asshole tennis instructor during warmups?


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I had Dantalin from a Korean Manhwa Dungeon Defense, Julius from Black Clover, Dazai from *Bungo Stray Dogs*, Shanks, Dazai, Zoro, Shanks.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> My asshole tennis instructor during warmups?









Ren. said:


>


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)

I know the answer but I shalt keep in in the same place sniper island is. In your hearts.


----------



## Etherborn (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



Anko during her fight with Orochimaru?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Anko during her fight with Orochimaru?


@Ren. guessed it already.


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

If you're alone... if it's just your life, you can use it however you please/ Wear yourself out, get cut to ribbons, doesn't matter. But when there's two, the blade grows heavy. Fighting like death doesn't concern you becomes a thing of the past. It's no longer just you. I threw away my way of life, relied on the strength of others, and somehow pushed on.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> If you're alone... if it's just your life, you can use it however you please/ Wear yourself out, get cut to ribbons, doesn't matter. But when there's two, the blade grows heavy. Fighting like death doesn't concern you becomes a thing of the past. It's no longer just you. I threw away my way of life, relied on the strength of others, and somehow pushed on.


Guts??


----------



## Etherborn (May 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> If you're alone... if it's just your life, you can use it however you please/ Wear yourself out, get cut to ribbons, doesn't matter. But when there's two, the blade grows heavy. Fighting like death doesn't concern you becomes a thing of the past. It's no longer just you. I threw away my way of life, relied on the strength of others, and somehow pushed on.



Max Payne?


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)

I guess my quotes memories are just limited to naruto and onepiece only smh


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Guts??


LOL, You know me!

Shit forgot that 

Yep, but you only figured that because I said I like that manga a lot!


----------



## January (May 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> If you're alone... if it's just your life, you can use it however you please/ Wear yourself out, get cut to ribbons, doesn't matter. But when there's two, the blade grows heavy. Fighting like death doesn't concern you becomes a thing of the past. It's no longer just you. I threw away my way of life, relied on the strength of others, and somehow pushed on.


 

Bleach?


----------



## Etherborn (May 11, 2020)

Light got it.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

I'll give you an easy one. 


_I'll take a potato chip... and eat it!_


----------



## Etherborn (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I'll give you an easy one.
> 
> 
> _I'll take a potato chip... and eat it!_



Chouji from Naruto?


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I'll give you an easy one.
> 
> 
> _I'll take a potato chip... and eat it!_


@Light


----------



## January (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I'll give you an easy one.
> 
> 
> _I'll take a potato chip... and eat it!_


Light Yagami


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)

ye prolly light


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Chouji from Naruto?


Lmao no. Did you read/watch DN? 




Ren. said:


> @Light


Correct. 





January said:


> Light Yagami


Too late brah,


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

*Compared to the "righteous" greed of the rulers, the criminals of the world seem much more honorable. When scum rules the world, only more scum is born.*
*
Name the character, not the material.*


----------



## Mariko (May 11, 2020)

Lol, thousands of covid19 tests in Canada and GB are infected with... the covid19


----------



## Etherborn (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Lmao no. Did you read/watch DN?



Nope.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)

guy can write inside a potato chip bag. its actually alot harder than it seems lol


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)

w8 isnt that kidd


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)

thanks for the onepiece quote @Ren. lmao


----------



## Etherborn (May 11, 2020)

I was like "Wait that can't be op.

...Oh shit it is."


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> I was like "Wait that can't be op.
> 
> ...Oh shit it is."


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)

ok this one should be easy but its from my fav movie



> We used to look up at the sky and wonder at our place in the stars, now we just look down and worry about our place in the dirt


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Nope.





Go watch it. ASAP.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ok this one should be easy but its from my fav movie


Interstellar.


----------



## Etherborn (May 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ok this one should be easy but its from my fav movie



Interstellar?


----------



## Etherborn (May 11, 2020)

Ninja'd.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge is just too good man


----------



## Etherborn (May 11, 2020)

Nerf Light next patch.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)

restrict him next game


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

Manga quote. One of the manga I really like. It's ongoing. I am helping you because this is probably something that is said in most manga. 


_*Surpass your limits. Right here. Right now.*_


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)

interatellar GOAT movie


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Manga quote. One of the manga I really like. It's ongoing. I am helping you because this is probably something that is said in most manga.
> 
> 
> _*Surpass your limits. Right here. Right now.*_


 Korean Manhwa Dungeon Defense


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)

dragon ball maybe idk


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Korean Manhwa Dungeon Defense


Nope. It's a manga.


----------



## January (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Manga quote. One of the manga I really like. It's ongoing. I am helping you because this is probably something that is said in most manga.
> 
> 
> _*Surpass your limits. Right here. Right now.*_


Kingdom?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> dragon ball maybe idk


Nope.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

January said:


> Kingdom?


No, sorry.


----------



## January (May 11, 2020)

One Punch man?


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> No, sorry.


One Piece?

Or Black Clover, don't read it so


----------



## Etherborn (May 11, 2020)

If he said it in Latin it would be MHA.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Black Clover


This one.


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> This one.


I snitched again.

"All creatures want to believe in something bigger than themselves. They cannot live without blind obedience. And to escape the pressure of that trust, those in whom faith is placed in turn look for someone higher than themselves. And then those people, in turn, look for someone even stronger. That is how all Kings are born. That is how all Gods are born"


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)

it should be there somewhere on OP no?


----------



## January (May 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I snitched again.
> 
> All creatures want to believe in something bigger than themselves. They cannot live without blind obedience. And to escape the pressure of that trust, those in whom faith is placed in turn look for someone higher than themselves. And then those people in turn look for someone even stronger. That is how all Kings are born. That is how all Gods are born.


HunterxHunter?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

Bleach


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)

Code geass?


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Bleach


Yeah but Character, please.

If you read it then choose some characters!

If not name your quote.

The rule applies to the rest also.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)

bro chosing character isnt part of the deal. its already too hard


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Yeah but Character, please.
> 
> If you read it then choose some characters!
> 
> ...


Aizen??


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> bro chosing character isnt part of the deal. its already too hard


It is not for this one ...
Easy like my guess.


Light D Lamperouge said:


> Aizen??


See!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

The only one who can beat me is me.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)

I mean @Light D Lamperouge will destroy this game, then rebuild it a new!!!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> The only one who can beat me is me.


Btw this is a quote you need to guess. Easy one.


----------



## Etherborn (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> The only one who can beat me is me.



Are you bragging, or is this your quote?

Edit: Ok.


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I mean @Light D Lamperouge will destroy this game, then rebuild it a new!!!


I mean I made them easy, using like LIght what we know about each other.

I can name some obscure character that I adore and quote him.
Also the manga is as know as ...


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Btw this is a quote you need to guess. Easy one.


Choose another one I am out for work now:


You name the next one I am out, too much work for now!


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)

thats google san??


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Choose another one I am out for work now:


Aomine is a beast.


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> thats google san??


Yep but I googled typing his name and quote 

@Light D Lamperouge next one because I have to work now.


----------



## January (May 11, 2020)

I'll give a quote in the meantime




> Diabolical forces are formidable. These forces are eternal, and they exist today. The fairy tale is true. The devil exists. God exists. And for us, as people, our very destiny hinges upon which one we elect to follow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2020)

idk answer to it but I gotta go too. pce m9s


----------



## Mariko (May 11, 2020)

If I wait to got one I wont participate, so here mine: 

"Wanting people to listen, you can't just tap them on the shoulder anymore. You have to hit them with a sledgehammer, and then you'll notice you've got their strict attention."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

January said:


> I'll give a quote in the meantime


Idk this one. 





Mariko said:


> If I wait to got one I wont participate, so here mine:
> 
> "Wanting people to listen, you can't just tap them on the shoulder anymore. You have to hit them with a sledgehammer, and then you'll notice you've got their strict attention."


Se7en.


----------



## January (May 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> If I wait to got one I wont participate, so here mine:
> 
> "Wanting people to listen, you can't just tap them on the shoulder anymore. You have to hit them with a sledgehammer, and then you'll notice you've got their strict attention."


Digimon?


----------



## January (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Idk this one.
> .


It's from a movie


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

January said:


> It's from a movie


I know now lmao. But I'll let someone else get it.


----------



## January (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I know now lmao. But I'll let someone else get it.


Bless your spirit


----------



## Mariko (May 11, 2020)

Too easy to cheat with google imo.

Let's change the rules and use some hints. It can be anything, even pics, but not directly related to the movie/show/anime. 

Anything that can't be googled.


----------



## January (May 11, 2020)

I'll add a gif from the movie

Quote


> Diabolical forces are formidable. These forces are eternal, and they exist today. The fairy tale is true. The devil exists. God exists. And for us, as people, our very destiny hinges upon which one we elect to follow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 11, 2020)

I don't know any of those quotes except the Black Clover and Death Note ones


----------



## January (May 11, 2020)

Ren. said:


> Dude, I am a CS licensed engineer with 2 diplomas.
> 
> conjuring gif
> 
> ...


Dude that's unfair.

You have to recognize it. Else what's the point with hints.


----------



## Irene (May 11, 2020)

January said:


> I'll add a gif from the movie
> 
> Quote


the conjuring?


----------



## Irene (May 11, 2020)

Lemme post mine 



> _When I was your age they would say we can become cops, or criminals. Today, what I'm saying to you is this: when you're facing a loaded gun, what's the difference?_


----------



## January (May 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> the conjuring?


Yes



Ren. said:


> Remove that.
> 
> I did now say I answered, I just wanted to point out to @Mariko!
> 
> ...


Makes sense.


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

January said:


> Makes sense.


Don't bother the images are indexed so google will search them similar to words.

You have no chance vs the mighty algorithm 

@Nana  nice piece of media there.

I love it


----------



## Etherborn (May 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> Lemme post mine



Pulp Fiction?


----------



## Etherborn (May 11, 2020)

@Ren. You rate me optimistic when you're googling shit?


----------



## January (May 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> Lemme post mine


Peaky Blinders?


----------



## Soca (May 11, 2020)

bonjourno


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

The Departed @Nana


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

I got one. It's from an opening of an anime. 

_Pretense, fear, vanity and a silly thing like grief, 
Will never affect me, I am not that weak_


----------



## January (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _Pretense, fear, vanity and a silly thing like grief,
> Will never affect me, I am not that weak_



This guy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Kobe !!!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

January said:


> This guy


Nope.


----------



## 青月光 (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I got one. It's from an opening of an anime.
> 
> _Pretense, fear, vanity and a silly thing like grief,
> Will never affect me, I am not that weak_



Smells like Death Note


----------



## Ren. (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I got one. It's from an opening of an anime.
> 
> _Pretense, fear, vanity and a silly thing like grief,
> Will never affect me, I am not that weak_




@Alibaba Saluja  you won this one.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

Dunno who won now.


----------



## 青月光 (May 11, 2020)

“If anyone has the right to be called a hero, It’s not the one who took up the blade. It’s not the one who raised his shield, nor the one who healed the wounded. Only one who truly risks his life may be called a hero. Protect your friends, save the girl, and face danger. It doesn’t matter if you fall. No, that’s just fine. Cry your heart out over it. Within the defeated, a victor waits to emerge. Stay true to your wishes. Cry out your desires. And if you do that’s what will make you the coolest hero! Let your longings burn! Scream out your wishes!”


----------



## 青月光 (May 11, 2020)

Btw it's from an anime


----------



## DeVision (May 11, 2020)

173 new messages. Nobody got time for that. XD


----------



## Redline (May 11, 2020)

Nana said:


> No.
> 
> Sabo is just a copy of Ace, as Ace fan why do you defend him
> 
> ...


You better check what copy means  lol


----------



## T.D.A (May 11, 2020)

ONE PIECE 979 Scene Alternate Version:



Cc: @Kinjin @Silver @Amol @Soca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (May 11, 2020)

NF is the only forum I even have an account on


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2020)

Silver said:


> NF is the only forum I even have an account on


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> ONE PIECE 979 Scene Alternate Version:
> 
> 
> 
> Cc: @Kinjin @Silver @Amol @Soca





where is the future ol moderator, 5'5 feet flame?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> 5'5 feet flame?


That stung lmao


----------



## T.D.A (May 11, 2020)

Imagining @Blade being like this when reading one of our posts:


----------



## DeVision (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> where is the future ol moderator, 5'5 feet flame?



@Flame


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2020)

inb4 he says that he is proud of being 5'5 feet, since he has the same height as vegeta


----------



## DeVision (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> inb4 he says that he is proud of being 5'5 feet, since he has the same height as vegeta



I'm taller when I sit on the floor.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> where is the future ol moderator, 5'5 feet flame?


Why aren't you a mod?


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Why aren't you a mod?




because 














































i am over 6 feet


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> because
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Admins must be Six feet.


----------



## DeVision (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> i am over 6 feet



You wish.
Flame probably taller than you.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

I'm 5'10


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You wish.
> Flame probably taller than you.


Hey Light says he's 6'8.


----------



## DeVision (May 11, 2020)

Stop using feet as mesurements. Be normal for once, US people.


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Admins must be Six feet.





DeVision said:


> You wish.
> Flame probably taller than you.




flame is taller than me






























if he ever decides to wear mariko's heels


----------



## DeVision (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Hey Light says he's 6'8.



He's lying. 
Ever saw a person that tall, and that lewd?


----------



## DeVision (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> flame is taller than me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He wears his younger sisters heels. So joke's on you.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> flame is taller than me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slow down. He might fall.


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Stop using feet as mesurements. Be normal for once, US people.




i am 1,84 cm, if you want to be exact


@Lurker is probably 5'9-'5'10 feet = 1'77cm, at best

an average manlet


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Stop using feet as mesurements. Be normal for once, US people.


The Chad US.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> i am 1,84 cm, if you want to be exact
> 
> 
> @Lurker is probably 5'9-'5'10 feet = 1'77cm, at best
> ...


I'm 5'10 to 5'11.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2020)

Come on guys.....leave Flame alone. Pick on someone your own size.


----------



## DeVision (May 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Come on guys.....leave Flame alone. Pick on someone your own size.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> He's lying.
> Ever saw a person that tall, and that lewd?


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I'm 5'10 to 5'11.




lad

i could see you sweating as a third world sweatshop, as you were typing that lie

bigger lie than those who say that sanji is > zoro


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Come on guys.....leave Flame alone. Pick on someone your own size.




would it be you?


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> lad
> 
> i could see you sweating as a third world sweatshop, as you were typing that lie
> 
> bigger lie than those who say that sanji is > zoro


I'm 5'10. When have I ever lied to you?


----------



## DeVision (May 11, 2020)

Roasting session is on.
Come in people. Join. It's fun.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Roasting session is on.
> Come in people. Join. It's fun.


How tall are you?


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Roasting session is on.
> Come in people. Join. It's fun.



what about you? how tall are you?

say the real height, and not some 6'8 feet bs


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Roasting session is on.
> Come in people. Join. It's fun.


I got the Will of DEEZ. Fraudio got the Will of CHEESE.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> what about you? how tall are you?
> 
> say the real height, and not some 6'8 feet bs


5'7 at best.


----------



## DeVision (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> How tall are you?



My time has come. I'm 64'11'' dwarf steps. Idgaf about US messures.


----------



## DeVision (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> what about you? how tall are you?
> 
> say the real height, and not some 6'8 feet bs



188 cm.


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm 64'11






this neega is so bad with the numbers, they probably steal from him and he says thanks to them too


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> 188 cm.




you are 4 inches taller than me

not bad







































for a liar


----------



## DeVision (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> this neega is so bad with the numbers, they probably steal from him and he says thanks to them too





Oh wait. Fuk ju. I'm an engineer. Oh wait again.. My math had more letters than numbers in them.. You might be right.


----------



## DeVision (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> you are 4 inches taller than me
> 
> not bad
> 
> ...



What you are to Flame, I am to you. XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> would it be you?



If your over 6ft.....I mean




182cm then yes.



@Light D Lamperouge are you just going to let @DeVision continue to besmirch your height?


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh wait. Fuk ju. I'm an engineer. Oh wait again.. My math had more letters than numbers in them.. You might be right.




it's ok, lad

we are still friends


































despite you being 5'11 feet


----------



## DeVision (May 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If your over 6ft.....I mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's 3m lewd-tall!



Blade said:


> it's ok, lad
> 
> we are still friends
> 
> ...



If we ever meet you at an barbecue, can I place my plate on your head? It's troublesome to carry the plate around.


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If your over 6ft.....I mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...





i am 2 inches taller than you





















and you being 1'82cm is actually more believable


----------



## Mariko (May 11, 2020)

I just have two feet.

You guys are mutants or something?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> i am 2 inches taller than you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am over that. I am 6'4.....yeah yeah @DeVision I feel your judging.


193cm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I just have two feet.
> 
> You guys are mutants or something?



Boys have something in their underpants you don't know about.... That's why some of us have 4 GFs.


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2020)

@DeVision 

if we ever meet in a barbecue, i will give you the bellamy treatment


----------



## DeVision (May 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am over that. I am 6'4.....yeah yeah @DeVision I feel your judging.
> 
> 
> 193cm



Judging? Me? Never!


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If your over 6ft.....I mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeVision (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> @DeVision
> 
> if we ever meet in a barbecue, i will give you the bellamy treatment



Yeah.. That fits. Bellamy is like 2 heads bigger than Luffy.


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am over that. I am 6'4.....yeah yeah @DeVision I feel your judging.
> 
> 
> 193cm




guys

this lad's nickname is mickey mouse

biggest liar in fiction

not surprising to see him have this name as a username too


----------



## Shrike (May 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am over that. I am 6'4.....yeah yeah @DeVision I feel your judging.
> 
> 
> 193cm



Now THIS man isn't lying.

And tbh...


It's funny, I don't think the majority lied here, very unexpected


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yeah.. That fits. Bellamy is like 2 heads bigger than Luffy.


----------



## DeVision (May 11, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Now THIS man isn't lying.
> 
> And tbh...
> 
> ...



As a new member in our current convo, you're supposed to tell us your height.
Feetinch messures don't count. Let those amies live in their world. XD


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge We have to bring you in bud. 6'8...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> @DeVision
> 
> if we ever meet in a barbecue, i will give you the bellamy treatment


What.....did Dev make a evergreen vs thread?


----------



## Shrike (May 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> As a new member in our current convo, you're supposed to tell us your height.
> Feetinch messures don't count. Let those amies live in their world. XD



I am of relatively average height, maybe a bit taller. 

183cm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2020)

those few pages were so funny

lads

good one

i turned you into kfc fried chicken wings

my job is done here

until the next time


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> those few pages were so funny
> 
> lads
> 
> ...


No not until Light gets his.


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I am of relatively average height, maybe a bit taller.
> 
> 183cm.




we have the same height, somebody could say




























if you were 1'84cm, like me


----------



## DeVision (May 11, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I am of relatively average height, maybe a bit taller.
> 
> 183cm.



Kako je onaj papak @Light D Lamperouge narastao preko 2 m? XD

Yeah. It's average at the balkans. I also consider myself average height.


----------



## Shrike (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> we have the same height, somebody could say
> if you were 1'84cm, like me


----------



## Shrike (May 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Kako je onaj papak @Light D Lamperouge narastao preko 2 m? XD
> 
> Yeah. It's average at the balkans. I also consider myself average height.



Krshan momak xD


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2020)

basically

the majority of us are above 1'83 cm

with the exception of









































flame, lurker, gledania and redline being between 5'5 - 5'10 feet range


----------



## DeVision (May 11, 2020)

But honestly. How stupid is the US system?

Doing 2.54cm intervals for height is just....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> But honestly. How stupid is the US system?
> 
> Doing 2.54cm intervals for height is just....


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> basically
> 
> the majority of us are above 1'83 cm
> 
> ...


Eminem is 5'8. Can't make fun of my height now because he's a Chad.


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Eminem is 5'8. Can't make fun of my height now because he's a Chad.


























































but you aren't eminem, and he gets shoulder checked from most of us here, either way 

so, get rekt, manlet koon


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2020)

lurker might be our dwarf bro, like certain other lads of this section

but we still support them

and who knows?

they might gain a height zenkai, in the future


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> but you aren't eminem, and he gets shoulder checked from most of us here, either way
> 
> so, get rekt, manlet koon


When have you checked Em? I don't have black in me unless you go back probaly over a 100 years so didn't get that part but ok nice flex.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> lurker might be our dwarf bro, like certain other lads of this section
> 
> but we still support them
> 
> ...


I'm not Flame.


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I'm not Flame.




you are






























a slightly taller flame, sorry, i should had specify it


----------



## DeVision (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> When have you checked Em? *I don't have black in me *unless you go back probaly over a 100 years so didn't get that part but ok nice flex.



I'll pretend I didn't see this.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> you are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a lot taller. 5'10>5'5. Not cool.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'll pretend I didn't see this.


Why?


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2020)

plot twist: flame is an nba player, at 2'15 cm and pretends to be short, for his own greedy reasons


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> plot twist: flame is a an nba player, at 2'15 cm and pretends to be short, for his own greedy reasons


Like Mike.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Dev thought I was Black. Lol.


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


>


Joe vs Trump.


----------



## Mariko (May 11, 2020)

I'm 1 680 000 000 nanometers tall.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If your over 6ft.....I mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DeVision said:


> Kako je onaj papak @Light D Lamperouge narastao preko 2 m? XD
> 
> Yeah. It's average at the balkans. I also consider myself average height.



Hol up. 

I am 6'8. 202/203 cm tall. 


Didn't really read all of it.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Hol up.
> 
> I am 6'8. 202/203 cm tall.
> 
> ...


Ok Ace time to bring you in.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Ok Ace time to bring you in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2020)

@Mariko is saying she is 168cm........just taller then @Flame


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'm 1 680 000 000 nanometers tall.


----------



## MrPopo (May 11, 2020)

@Blade nice Ippo avatar


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> @Blade nice Ippo avatar




nice elsa (frozen) avatar, popo


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)

When Gooba came out.


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2020)




----------



## MrPopo (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> nice elsa (frozen) avatar, popo


Thx


----------



## Venom (May 11, 2020)

What post no. does the thread end


----------



## Redline (May 11, 2020)

Silver said:


> NF is the only forum I even have an account on


Is this supposed to be a plus?! Xd


----------



## 青月光 (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (May 11, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Mariko is saying she is 168cm........just taller then @Flame



Good. I wondered if I had to convert in nanofeets...


----------



## 青月光 (May 11, 2020)

@Oreki


Look this OP

The MC uses something resembling Unlimited Blade Works


----------



## 青月光 (May 11, 2020)

Double points for having an Icon of Tohka in the lower right corner


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Good. I wondered if I had to convert in nanofeets...



Is.....is this supposed to be a compliment!?


----------



## Oreki (May 11, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Oreki
> 
> 
> Look this OP
> ...


It's a low budget unlimited blade works OP lol


----------



## Etherborn (May 11, 2020)

@Blade is really into measuring contests. This is at least the second time he's come into this thread and started up this topic.


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> @Blade is really into measuring contests. This is at least the second time he's come into this thread and started up this topic.




i post here, at least two months now 

and i already became a regular since i have more rep than all of you together 

you missed episodes, pal


----------



## Etherborn (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> i have more rep than all of you together



You are not exactly proving me wrong here.


----------



## Oreki (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> i post here, at least two months now
> 
> and i already became a regular since i have more rep than all of you together
> 
> you missed episodes, pal


I am pretty sure some alley members have equally or higher rep than you and they're not OL members


----------



## Blade (May 11, 2020)

Oreki said:


> I am pretty sure some alley members have equally or higher rep than you and they're not OL members




there are nf posters who still have more rep than me

i know

but i am still the only nf member who has the most positive ratings = what actually matters 

and i was speaking about the convo, i don't plan to become a regular ol member 

i post here, for fun


----------



## Oreki (May 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> there are nf posters who still have more rep than me
> 
> i know
> 
> ...


Duh... you have more replies than me in this thread and I am regular OL member


----------



## Ren. (May 12, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I'm 5'10


180cm here.

@Light D Lamperouge  is 200+ so meh.


DeVision said:


> He's lying.
> Ever saw a person that tall, and that lewd?


Serbian and yeah, they are the tallest people on average!


----------



## shaantu (May 12, 2020)

hiho


----------



## DeVision (May 12, 2020)

Blade said:


> there are nf posters who still have more rep than me
> 
> i know
> 
> ...



Don't lie to yourself OL'er.


----------



## DeVision (May 12, 2020)

shaantu said:


> hiho



Where you've been at?


----------



## Ekkologix (May 12, 2020)

im only like 5'8 u fken giraffes man


----------



## shaantu (May 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Where you've been at?


very busy in adult life as always 

how are you doing, friend?


----------



## Flame (May 12, 2020)

Blade said:


> inb4 he says that he is proud of being 5'5 feet, since he has the same height as vegeta





DeVision said:


> I'm taller when I sit on the floor.





Mickey Mouse said:


> Come on guys.....leave Flame alone. Pick on someone your own size.


yall talking shit i see. i'm 5'9 eat a dick 

vegeta, eminem, 2pac are all around my height. yall are mad jealous i'm grouped up with the goats


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 12, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 12, 2020)

@Flame @Shiba D. Inu @Alibaba Saluja @Blade @TheWiggian

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Flame @Shiba D. Inu @Alibaba Saluja @Blade @TheWiggian


 

Mihawk


----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Mihawk


Why you optimising my post  ?


----------



## 青月光 (May 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Flame @Shiba D. Inu @Alibaba Saluja @Blade @TheWiggian





Sourced by Oda

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> Why you optimising my post  ?


 ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Sourced by Oda


Correct indeed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Correct indeed.



@Nana I know sometimes reality can be harsh but we must accept it


----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> ?


Ok then


----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Nana I know sometimes reality can be harsh but we must accept it


 stop overrating him u just make me dislike him more


----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

Listen to this bop


----------



## Redline (May 12, 2020)

Fist of all I am confident Zoro will get the nindai kitezu and a new improved Ashura thanks to it then I was thinking that by Zoro having Enma now that could lead to momo join the strawhats and by Eos get his father sword back given by Zoro who will tell him  something like Nowi am sure you will manage take care of this swords beyer than I ever did
So momo will actually become a great swordsman thanks to Zoro since he will be trained by the wss himself like Zoro did under Mihawk, but mono will have more years under his teaching than Zoro. So bottom line
Eos momo> zoro.
Which also.means..
Momo> Oden
Momo> Mihawk


----------



## DeVision (May 12, 2020)

shaantu said:


> very busy in adult life as always
> 
> how are you doing, friend?



Was great this morning. Not anymore. 

How about you? Seems like you're very busy.


----------



## Gianfi (May 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yeah, but the eyes Chico. They never lie. XD


Nice Robin avy, and btw let’s rolll @Nana

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Nice Robin avy, and btw let’s rolll @Nana


Ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2020)

What is there to gamble here. My dice are starting to itch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## January (May 12, 2020)

I wonder if Zoro will go into depression once he becomes the WSS.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 12, 2020)

dw depression loses direction to Zoro's heart


----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What is there to gamble here. My dice are starting to itch.


same 
I want some game  I wanna roll I wanna win


----------



## Ekkologix (May 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> same
> I want some game  I wanna roll I wanna win



I'm done with exams so I have bit of free time these days and would like to maybe do a game but do I need to talk to mods first or how does hosting games work?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I'm done with exams so I have bit of free time these days and would like to maybe do a game but do I need to talk to mods first or how does hosting games work?


Not yet. Let's get a bit more cooldown for games in general.


I am talking about rolling here in this thread. I thi k @Nana feels the same. But what to wager....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Not yet. Let's get a bit more cooldown for games in general.
> 
> 
> I am talking about rolling here in this thread. I thi k @Nana feels the same. But what to wager....


avys are the norms 

do you wanna go cc points bet


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> avys are the norms
> 
> do you wanna go cc points bet


Wwooooo......you are going heavy I see. I like that. Yes, I would be down for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (May 12, 2020)

idk whats cc but I don't wanna change my avi to some troll sht


----------



## MrPopo (May 12, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> idk whats cc but I don't wanna change my avi to some troll sht


contest points, use them to buy big avy rights, html titles and sparkles


----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Wwooooo......you are going heavy I see. I like that. Yes, I would be down for that.


3 cc points 

are you in


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> 3 cc points
> 
> are you in


What is the method of the bet?

How we rolling the dice?


----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What is the method of the bet?
> 
> How we rolling the dice?


highest set of rolls 

how about 100d 5 times


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> highest set of rolls
> 
> how about 100d 5 times


Ok. I am in. Just gotta know when the real throws are going. Practice throws and all that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Ok. I am in. Just gotta know when the real throws are going. Practice throws and all that.


I don't practice 

I do it fastly  

here we go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2020)

ZEHAHAHAHHAHA time to shake the rust off a bit!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> I don't practice
> 
> I do it fastly
> 
> here we go


I like your Moxy! Fine here I go! ZEHAHAHAHHAHA !!!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2020)

ZEHAHAHAHHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

with such a bad rolls it was bound to happen


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> I don't practice
> 
> I do it fastly
> 
> here we go


----------



## Ekkologix (May 12, 2020)

let me try


----------



## Ekkologix (May 12, 2020)

yea i hate this game

i got a fken 9 lmaooo


----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I like your Moxy! Fine here I go! ZEHAHAHAHHAHA !!!!!


Congrats  

up for another bet ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 12, 2020)

1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> Congrats
> 
> up for another bet ?


What's the next bet?


----------



## DeVision (May 12, 2020)

Oh damn. The gambling addiction gonna turn to real money soon enough. Someone needs to stop you. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh damn. The gambling addiction gonna turn to real money soon enough. Someone needs to stop you. XD


Your signature is very lewd.


Dev 




Although, Robin is best girl


----------



## DeVision (May 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Your signature is very lewd.
> 
> 
> Dev
> ...




Only a lewd mind sees something lewd in my sig, my friend.


----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What's the next bet?


I am tempted to do another CC point bets but I am keeping that for the Chrolloseum 

do you have any new idea 
I am tired for doing the same avy bets


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Only a lewd mind sees something lewd in my sig, my friend.


You got Robin riding Usopp there, old man 


Dev


----------



## DeVision (May 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am tempted to do another CC point bets but I am keeping that for the Chrolloseum
> 
> do you have any new idea
> I am tired for doing the same avy bets



How about a name change? XD


----------



## DeVision (May 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> You got Robin riding Usopp there, old man
> 
> 
> Dev



He's swimming because she ate a DF you lewdo.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 12, 2020)

*OFFICIAL BEST GIRL LIST*
*/*


​


----------



## DeVision (May 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *OFFICIAL BEST GIRL LIST*
> *ROBIN/VIOLA*
> *PERONA*
> *BONNEY*
> *REIJU*​



Someone like's pink hair I see..


----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> How about a name change? XD


I don't have creative fun names if he lost


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 12, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Someone like's pink hair I see..


Maybe. 

Also, I edited the post to include pics.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am tempted to do another CC point bets but I am keeping that for the Chrolloseum
> 
> do you have any new idea
> I am tired for doing the same avy bets


Ridiculous bet like making a topic in favor of a character you do not like or the winner likes. Taking part in a de ate in the cafe or obd. And you can not mail it in or some shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2020)

@Nana you sure not just CC points again?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 12, 2020)

@Nana when it's been like 5 minutes and she hasn't made a bet


----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Ridiculous bet like making a topic in favor of a character you do not like or the winner likes. Taking part in a de ate in the cafe or obd. And you can not mail it in or some shit.


lmao no cafe or obd plz  

how about making some ridiculous status ?
also the thread bet don't seem bad


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 12, 2020)

@Nana 

I am in a mood for a Ray avy. You said you like him. Do you happen to have some nice stock? I can't really find anything great.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> lmao *no cafe or obd plz*
> 
> how about making some ridiculous status ?
> also the thread bet don't seem bad


I like when bets hurt.;blobowo


----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Nana
> 
> I am in a mood for a Ray avy. You said you like him. Do you happen to have some nice stock? I can't really find anything great.


I will see if I have



Mickey Mouse said:


> I like when bets hurt.;blobowo


I legit don't know shit about these sections


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> I will see if I have


Thanks.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 12, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge 
i rly like these 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 12, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Light D Lamperouge
> i rly like these 2


Yeah, I like the first one as well. Thought that maybe Nana would have smth better. 

I also like this one


----------



## Ekkologix (May 12, 2020)

is it me or rayleigh kinda stares at you like.. Aizen??

its something with his eyes and stare lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 12, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> is it me or rayleigh kinda stares at you like.. Aizen??
> 
> its something with his eyes and stare lol


Keikaku. 



Tho, that's Light's, but I've seen people use it for Aizen.


----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Light D Lamperouge
> i rly like these 2


Ray in the first pic


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> Ray in the first pic


That's the pic I wanted to go with. It looks great. I was just wondering if you had something better.


----------



## January (May 12, 2020)

Got some daddy material in here 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> That's the pic I wanted to go with. It looks great. I was just wondering if you had something better.


see them then u decide


----------



## January (May 12, 2020)

nf didn't allow zerochan..so had to rehost this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (May 12, 2020)

January said:


> Got some daddy material in here



This ones rly good for a sig actually


----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

I was looking for pics for Ray then find a Ray x Kidd fanart



that's like the most random shit I ever seen lmao


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> see them then u decide


Shoot them please.


----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Shoot them please.


 

some pics January beat me to it : well I didn't find a lot but what I found

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> I legit don't know shit about these sections


You don't want to know the cafe....


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> some pics January beat me to it : well I didn't find a lot but what I found


They look good. Lemme try some of them on. I narrowed it down to these two. 






Thoughts??

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soca (May 12, 2020)

January said:


> nf didn't allow zerochan..so had to rehost this one


yea try to rehost anything from outside to imgur pls and thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> They look good. Lemme try some of them on. I narrowed it down to these two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not fan much of B&W so I would choose the other but if u like it go with 2nd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You don't want to know the cafe....


so are we doing avy bet ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am not fan much of B&W so I would choose the other but if u like it go with 2nd


It's too hard lmao. 


I think I'll go with the BW one. Lemme try them both on first.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 12, 2020)

Yeah, definitely this one. Thanks for the help @Nana


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> so are we doing avy bet ?



5 CC points.


----------



## 青月光 (May 12, 2020)

Things are lively here


----------



## 青月光 (May 12, 2020)

Bets


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Bets


Sounds like someone wants to join in.


----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> 5 CC points.


I told u no more CC points


----------



## 青月光 (May 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Sounds like someone wants to join in.





I still have trauma from that Kpop avy @Nana made me use


----------



## Redline (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I still have trauma from that Kpop avy @Nana made me use


who have trauma from wearing the best girl ever to exist avy


----------



## 青月光 (May 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> who have trauma from wearing the best girl ever to exist avy



That would be my gf.

If I had one


----------



## Redline (May 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I still have trauma from that Kpop avy @Nana made me use


----------



## Redline (May 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That would be my gf.
> 
> If I had one


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 12, 2020)

Nana said:


> I told u no more CC points


I have nothing for now. Tomorrow then.


----------



## 青月光 (May 12, 2020)

Red


----------



## Redline (May 12, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I have nothing for now. Tomorrow then.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Red


Only I can use that. 

Ali  


Red  

Dev 

Glen


----------



## 青月光 (May 12, 2020)

I saw an harem anime called Campione where two of the members of the harem were Italian girls and the blonde Italian one was as mischievous as the Devil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Only I can use that.
> 
> Ali
> 
> ...



Light


----------



## Redline (May 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Oh damn. That's the stuff. Rayleigh's a boss.


So Oden and Jiraya!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 12, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 12, 2020)

I almost gave you a lewd. 


Ali


----------



## Ekkologix (May 12, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Light





Light D Lamperouge said:


> Only I can use that.
> 
> Ali
> 
> ...



wouldn't Lamp   be better?

lamp = both light and lamperouge lmao


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 12, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> wouldn't Lamp   be better?
> 
> lamp = both light and lamperouge lmao


Don't make me lewd you. 

Go


----------



## Ekkologix (May 12, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Don't make me lewd you.
> 
> Go



5  ???


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 12, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> 5  ???





Uso


----------



## Lurko (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

will summer be awful ?

1. yes 
2. no

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

will there be a new game next week ? 

1. yes
2. no


----------



## Ekkologix (May 12, 2020)

Is Usopp the GOAT?
1. yes
2. yes but in even number


----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

who from top 10 posters will get the next thread ?


----------



## Irene (May 12, 2020)

@Lurker


----------



## Ekkologix (May 12, 2020)

no its @Light D Lamperouge going from down to up


----------



## shaantu (May 13, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Was great this morning. Not anymore.
> 
> How about you? Seems like you're very busy.


ye, lots of work + spending my free time to play some games but without much success


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Lurker


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2020)

Why isn't it working?


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (May 13, 2020)

Morning ... sup?


----------



## Ekkologix (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2020)

Word!


----------



## Ren. (May 13, 2020)

GTFO


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> GTFO


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


>


I was trolling with Lil Pump.


----------



## Ren. (May 13, 2020)

That shit reminds me of this:

The only thing watchable is Lil Dicky's part!



Lurker said:


> I was trolling with Lil Pump.


Don't even do that again


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> That shit reminds me of this:
> 
> The only thing watchable is Lil Dicky's part!
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (May 13, 2020)

This shits on everything that those bitches will ever make.


This one is a GOT gangster  rapper vs the  new mumble rappers that I never listen nowadays


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (May 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Flame


----------



## Ren. (May 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (May 13, 2020)

If you know this one you really like the genre.


----------



## Flame (May 13, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Flame



best underground rapper alive 



Ren. said:


> If you know this one you really like the genre.


yeah thanks to Cube tho lol


----------



## Ren. (May 13, 2020)

Flame said:


> yeah thanks to Cube tho lol


This is the song that inspired Cube to be a rapper.

And this is the first song to go mainstream and had a label deal so it is that important!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2020)

Flame said:


> best underground rapper alive
> 
> 
> yeah thanks to Cube tho lol


Is that you Flame?


----------



## Flame (May 13, 2020)

Ren. said:


> This is the song that inspired Cube to be a rapper.
> 
> And this is the first song to go mainstream and had a label deal so it is that important!


i didn't know it was the first to go mainstream. you mean by slick rick or in rap?


----------



## Ren. (May 13, 2020)

Flame said:


> i didn't know it was the first to go mainstream. you mean by slick rick or in rap?


No the first with Grand Master.

I am not that of a historian but it is one of the earliest ones.


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2020)

Flame said:


> best underground rapper alive
> 
> 
> yeah thanks to Cube tho lol


You still have me dying from this.


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 13, 2020)

I forgot it's Rayleigh's birthday today. Happy Birthday to Ray san

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## 青月光 (May 13, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 13, 2020)

Slow motion

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Irene (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (May 13, 2020)

Simple.


----------



## Shrike (May 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Slow motion



The card thrower is amazing


----------



## January (May 13, 2020)

Kakashi sure will survive the pandemic.

Even Batman won't make it.


----------



## Redline (May 13, 2020)

Chapter 980 spoilers!!
Oda deliver us...
Namiiiiiiii swaaaannnn!!


----------



## Redline (May 13, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Go for it lewd light man!
Show Zoro what's the real deal!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 13, 2020)

Redline said:


> Go for it lewd light man!
> Show Zoro what's the real deal!


Red


----------



## 青月光 (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Beast (May 13, 2020)

Anyone seen that Unhinged trailer?


----------



## DeVision (May 13, 2020)

shaantu said:


> ye, lots of work + spending my free time to play some games but without much success



Nice. XD
Or not so nice.. XD

But I can't play games when I'm too tired from work. :/


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2020)

@Nana 3 day section ban.....you in?


----------



## Irene (May 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Nana 3 day section ban.....you in?


What section for u if u lose ?


----------



## Mariko (May 13, 2020)

Some here lack mythology basics.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 13, 2020)

MasterBeast said:


> Anyone seen that Unhinged trailer?



ye just saw it

actually surprised how they can make a whole movie out of this topic lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2020)

Nana said:


> What section for u if u lose ?



Alley and OP section.


----------



## Irene (May 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Alley and OP section.


will mods agree  ?


----------



## Mariko (May 13, 2020)

Nana said:


> will mods agree  ?



I do.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2020)

Nana said:


> will mods agree  ?



@Soca 
@Kinjin 

Will this be alright?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Soca
> @Kinjin
> 
> Will this be alright?


It's fine. You got my approval.


----------



## Soca (May 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Soca
> @Kinjin
> 
> Will this be alright?


1 day not 3.


----------



## Nataly (May 13, 2020)

Hope you guys are having fun here as usual


----------



## 青月光 (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> 1 day not 3.



You never let me have fun!


----------



## 青月光 (May 13, 2020)

Imma need neutral ratings


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Imma need neutral ratings


Ali


----------



## 青月光 (May 13, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ali



Aniki


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Aniki


 


I am 90 percent sure you are older than me.


----------



## 青月光 (May 13, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I am 90 percent sure you are older than me.





What makes you think that?


----------



## 青月光 (May 13, 2020)

I want the Switzerland Trophy


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What makes you think that?


I am 22 years old now. 

You've had an account here since 2012, that's 8 years ago. I think you are a bit older, no?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (May 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You never let me have fun!


Grow up brat


----------



## Shrike (May 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> Grow up brat



Good luck with that


----------



## 青月光 (May 13, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I am 22 years old now.
> 
> You've had an account here since 2012, that's 8 years ago. I think you are a bit older, no?



You're right 

I'm an old man


----------



## 青月光 (May 13, 2020)

Well i'm still in my twenties so not that old


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You're right
> 
> I'm an old man


----------



## Ekkologix (May 13, 2020)

most ppl here probably started watching OP in their teens and are stuck with it for years so here we r forced to socialized while waiting for a pretty much bi weekly manga


----------



## 青月光 (May 13, 2020)

---------------- R E S E R V E D   P O S T ------------------

---------- F O R  N E U T R A L  R A T I N G S ----------


----------



## 青月光 (May 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> most ppl here probably started watching OP in their teens and are stuck with it for years so here we r forced to socialized while waiting for a pretty much bi weekly manga



I came here because of Naruto.

Believe it or not I only started watching OP when the anime was already at FI.

The first fight I saw in Naruto was the epic Sasuke vs Itachi. It got me hooked up in Naruto and in anime in general.


----------



## Soca (May 13, 2020)

I think a mans just got shot outside my building


----------



## Soca (May 13, 2020)

either that or they bussin for fun


----------



## Irene (May 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You never let me have fun!



Ok let's do it for 1 day 

Losing tbh would be interesting as I never got banned before  



Soca said:


> I think a mans just got shot outside my building



Omg what ??


----------



## Ekkologix (May 13, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I came here because of Naruto.
> 
> Believe it or not I only started watching OP when the anime was already at FI.
> 
> The first fight I saw in Naruto was the epic Sasuke vs Itachi. It got me hooked up in Naruto and in anime in general.



dem I'm not that much older into OP. When I joined it I believe the manga was at MF or around it.

Rly tho u got that turbo spoiled on Naruto fights lmao. The first one I saw was lee vs gaara. Lee dropped weights and I immediately had to watch it from the beginning. 

I thought lee was the main character but holy sht kishi sux man


----------



## Soca (May 13, 2020)

Nana said:


> Ok let's do it for 1 day
> 
> Losing tbh would be interesting as I never got banned before
> 
> ...


Heard the regular noise outside and music playing but about 5 shots went off. Now its silent. Ain't poking my head out yet to find out what happened.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (May 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> Heard the regular noise outside and music playing but about 5 shots went off. Now its silent. Ain't poking my head out yet to find out what happened.


----------



## Soca (May 13, 2020)

Crazy. Out of all the hoods in my area mines was always super peaceful coming up as a kid. Now...smh. Second time gunshots went off since I got back here


----------



## MO (May 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> Crazy. Out of all the hoods in my area mines was always super peaceful coming up as a kid. Now...smh. Second time gunshots went off since I got back here


you live on jane and finch?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2020)

Nana said:


> Ok let's do it for 1 day
> 
> Losing tbh would be interesting as I never got banned before



I will roll 1st this time!!!!!!! ZEHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Nataly (May 13, 2020)

Hope nobody got hurt in your neighborhood


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2020)

.......a fucking 3?......ZEHAHAHAHHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Soca (May 13, 2020)

MO said:


> you live on jane and finch?


Nah I'm still chillin in Trinidad. 

Up in Canada I live in Hamilton


----------



## Nataly (May 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I will roll 1st this time!!!!!!! ZEHAHAHAHHAHA


That 3 there  It won't do you any good, Supes


----------



## Soca (May 13, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Hope nobody got hurt in your neighborhood


Yea nothing happened n there's cats chillin outside again. They were shooting for fun 

They don't understand that shit is an invitation for fuckery


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2020)

Nataly said:


> That 3 there  It won't do you any good, Supes


But @Nana needs her 1st section banning. It will give her cred.


----------



## Soca (May 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> But @Nana needs her 1st section banning. It will give her cred.


Your cred it worthless


----------



## Nataly (May 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> Yea nothing happened n there's cats chillin outside again. They were shooting for fun
> 
> They don't understand that shit is an invitation for fuckery


Why would you shoot outside in a residential area just for fun, I am not understanding it.
But I am glad nothing bad happened


----------



## MO (May 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> Nah I'm still chillin in Trinidad.
> 
> Up in Canada I live in Hamilton


do you live partly in Trinidad and partly in Canada?


----------



## Irene (May 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I will roll 1st this time!!!!!!! ZEHAHAHAHHAHA


Let's go


----------



## Irene (May 13, 2020)

Fucking 5


----------



## Nataly (May 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> But @Nana needs her 1st section banning. It will give her cred.


Supes


----------



## Irene (May 13, 2020)

Ok ... 


This is it 
Farewell ~


----------



## Soca (May 13, 2020)

@Nataly nothing better to do, dumb initiation, fuckery, etc

lots of reasons really



MO said:


> do you live partly in Trinidad and partly in Canada?


Nah I mainly live in Canada. I don't stay in trini longer 2 weeks - a month whenever I visit


----------



## Nataly (May 13, 2020)

Nana said:


> Ok ...
> 
> 
> This is it
> Farewell ~


Nooo, don't go  You will be missed
Supes has to pay his dues


----------



## Soca (May 13, 2020)

You happy with yourself @Mickey Mouse 

Feeling like a big man?


----------



## Irene (May 13, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Nooo, don't go  You will be missed
> Supes has to pay his dues


Supes seems like finally a worthy opponent  

I was getting used to winning easily

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (May 13, 2020)

Nana said:


> Supes seems like finally a worthy opponent
> 
> I was getting used to winning easily



Lemme know when you're ready, I'll make it swift and true


----------



## Nataly (May 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> Lemme know when you're ready, I'll make it swift and true


Why do you have to do that


----------



## Irene (May 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> Lemme know when you're ready, I'll make it swift and true


Are u cutting my head or banning me 

Now is a good time


----------



## Nataly (May 13, 2020)

Nana said:


> Supes seems like finally a worthy opponent
> 
> I was getting used to winning easily


You will crush Supes, I feel it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> Your cred it worthless





Soca said:


> You happy with yourself @Mickey Mouse
> 
> Feeling like a big man?



Well well well.....who's cred is worthless now?


----------



## Ekkologix (May 13, 2020)

w8 i thought its best of 3 lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2020)

And to answer your question @Nataly ......yes.....i......am......


----------



## Nataly (May 13, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> And to answer your question @Nataly ......yes.....i......am......


I know how you are Supes 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Literal depiction of Supes


----------



## Soca (May 13, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Why do you have to do that


It's the deal that was proposed! There must be follow through! 



Nana said:


> Are u cutting my head or banning me
> 
> Now is a good time


----------



## MO (May 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> @Nataly nothing better to do, dumb initiation, fuckery, etc
> 
> lots of reasons really
> 
> ...


how is hamilton?


----------



## Nataly (May 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> It's the deal that was proposed! There must be follow through!


I can't believe you just went ahead and did it


----------



## Soca (May 13, 2020)

It's done 



MO said:


> how is hamilton?


Really nice and super quiet 

If I don't get shot we'll chill


----------



## Ekkologix (May 13, 2020)

can we roll dices to free @Nana


----------



## Ekkologix (May 13, 2020)

every1 rise their hands to supply all our chakra


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 13, 2020)

Lemme test it out. 

@Nana Chopper low diffs Kidd


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 13, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Lemme test it out.
> 
> @Nana Chopper low diffs Kidd


----------



## Soca (May 13, 2020)

ay ay don't be tryna tease muthafuckas like I ain't here


----------



## Nataly (May 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> ay ay don't be tryna tease muthafuckas like I ain't here


Next sensation: Light gets banned 
Watch it on the OL news after a commercial break


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2020)

I am the hero of the OL putting @Nana away for awhile!!!!


----------



## MO (May 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> It's done
> 
> 
> Really nice and super quiet
> ...


Where would we meet?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2020)

Hey @Skylar guess who got your friend section banned!


----------



## Soca (May 13, 2020)

MO said:


> Where would we meet?


we'll figure that out when I get there

baby steps


----------



## Nataly (May 13, 2020)

Have you guys thought of OL RL meeting event


----------



## Ekkologix (May 13, 2020)

every1 lives different places so an event like twitchcon, world cup, animecon or smthing has to be done to gather us lol


----------



## MO (May 13, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Have you guys thought of OL RL meeting event


I don't mind but we are pretty spread out.


----------



## Soca (May 13, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Have you guys thought of OL RL meeting event


Always thought about it but I didn't know much cats in my area back in the day cept 1 person.



Go D. Usopp said:


> every1 lives different places so an event like twitchcon, world cup, animecon or smthing has to be done to gather us lol


Too bad there's no marvel movies out to see. Those would've been fun for a meet up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (May 13, 2020)

every1 better stay in their places till this pandemic is gone anyway


----------



## Soca (May 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> every1 better stay in their places till this pandemic is gone anyway


_*country texan voice*_

You can't tell me what to do y'son of a bitch. I AM AMERICAN! I WILL NOT HAVE MY FREEDOMS GOVERNED!


----------



## Ekkologix (May 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> _*country texan voice*_
> 
> You can't tell me what to do y'son of a bitch. I AM AMERICAN! I WILL NOT HAVE MY FREEDOMS GOVERNED!



except im in texas so my spells should be effective lmao


----------



## Soca (May 13, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> except im in texas so my spells should be effective lmao


Saw a broad  on twitter try to fight a worker at red lobster because their orders were taking too long even though she knew it was fucking mothers day and the place was short staffed. These cats are crazy out here. It's a simple bloody rule to follow why is everyone so determined to make things worse


----------



## Ekkologix (May 13, 2020)

Soca said:


> Saw a broad  on twitter try to fight a worker at red lobster because their orders were taking too long even though she knew it was fucking mothers day and the place was short staffed. These cats are crazy out here. It's a simple bloody rule to follow why is everyone so determined to make things worse



some of them r rly nice and chill tho, to the point u think they r high asfk lol


----------



## MO (May 13, 2020)

@Soca found this bop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 14, 2020)

Wow, Marc enjoyed the ban more than he was supposed to. XD


----------



## Lurko (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 14, 2020)




----------



## January (May 14, 2020)

@Nana on Day 1 after being banned from the section.


----------



## Ren. (May 14, 2020)

I smelled bans


----------



## 青月光 (May 14, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 14, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alicia (May 14, 2020)

been a while since I read OP, stopped reading right at the start of wano arc. Any good sites to read OP manga? I used to read on jamini's box but they're currently down.


----------



## 青月光 (May 14, 2020)

A drone clearing debris from a powerline


----------



## MrPopo (May 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> A drone clearing debris from a powerline


That drone has a flamethrower

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 14, 2020)

Rereading Dressrosa in the volumes I bought irl. I thought the arc would improve if I read it in one go. It actually does. But the pacing in the 2nd half is so bad it suffers even if you read in one go.

Will post my full thoughts once I get to the end of WCI arc, then I'll rate all post-time skip arcs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (May 14, 2020)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Rereading Dressrosa in the volumes I bought irl. I thought the arc would improve if I read it in one go. It actually does. But the pacing in the 2nd half is so bad it suffers even if you read in one go.
> 
> Will post my full thoughts once I get to the end of WCI arc, then I'll rate all post-time skip arcs.


I’ve been reading OP with a cloudy judgement for a while now, as soon as Wano is over I’ll probably go back to DR and reread it all. 
Things haven’t been the same since DR I don’t think, might be the actual chapters or might just be us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 14, 2020)

Ren. said:


> I smelled bans


I smell Valhalla!!


----------



## Blade (May 14, 2020)

Redline said:


> I smell *banhalla*!!





fixed


----------



## Redline (May 14, 2020)

Just notice I am still top contributors even thou I post once a week here lol...I must have had a big advantage previously ...
Anyway..I get still get another advantage adding some extra random GIFs ..lol


----------



## 青月光 (May 14, 2020)

These tiktok girls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Etherborn (May 14, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> ONE PIECE 979 Scene Alternate Version:
> 
> 
> 
> Cc: @Kinjin @Silver @Amol @Soca



Does this mean I'm Queen?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 14, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Does this mean I'm Queen?


Shall we continue the quote game?? 


If so here goes one. 

*Yes, my lord. *


----------



## Etherborn (May 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Shall we continue the quote game??
> 
> 
> If so here goes one.
> ...



That's a pretty generic quote. My first guess would be Harry Potter, but it could really be anything.


----------



## Redline (May 14, 2020)

Blade said:


> fixed





Alibaba Saluja said:


> These tiktok girls


----------



## 青月光 (May 14, 2020)

It seems the girl is actually a public figure in Thailand


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 14, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> That's a pretty generic quote. My first guess would be Harry Potter, but it could really be anything.


It's not HP. It's a phrase this character uses quite a lot.


----------



## Etherborn (May 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It's not HP. It's a phrase this character uses quite a lot.



Is it Lord of the Rings?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 14, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Is it Lord of the Rings?


Nope. It's a manga.


----------



## T.D.A (May 14, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Does this mean I'm Queen?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kinjin (May 14, 2020)

Who's Jack?


----------



## Etherborn (May 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Nope. It's a manga.



I don't know.


----------



## Redline (May 14, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Who's Jack?


----------



## MrPopo (May 14, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Who's Jack?


Astro


----------



## DeVision (May 14, 2020)

Damn. Dude's a kicker. XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 14, 2020)

Happy Birthday @CaptainCommander !!!


----------



## January (May 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It's not HP. It's a phrase this character uses quite a lot.


Rurouni Kenshin?


----------



## Ekkologix (May 14, 2020)

Alicia said:


> been a while since I read OP, stopped reading right at the start of wano arc. Any good sites to read OP manga? I used to read on jamini's box but they're currently down.


i read here link removed



Light D Lamperouge said:


> Nope. It's a manga.


black butler?


----------



## 青月光 (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (May 14, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu have you seen this before


----------



## Mariko (May 14, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Shiba D. Inu have you seen this before



It works with Mihawk too.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 14, 2020)

January said:


> Rurouni Kenshin?


Nope.


Go D. Usopp said:


> black butler?


Yes.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 14, 2020)

seinen version of Zoro in Ghost of Tsushima


----------



## Lurko (May 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> It works with Mihawk too.


Roger's crew was too OP.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 14, 2020)

k my turn then

this is pretty famous quote but rly good



> "In this world, wherever there is light - there are also shadows. As long as the concept of winners exists, there must also be losers. The selfish desire of wanting to maintain peace causes wars, and hatred is born to protect love"


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 14, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> k my turn then
> 
> this is pretty famous quote but rly good


Naruto. 

Madara iirc.


----------



## KiriNigiri (May 14, 2020)

The telegrams pic is golden. I was dying.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 14, 2020)

Hol up it's my turn.



*Allow me to teach our difference in social standing to all individuals on this court.*


----------



## Ekkologix (May 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Hol up it's my turn.
> 
> 
> 
> *Allow me to teach our difference in social standing to all individuals on this court.*



game of thrones?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 14, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> game of thrones?


Nope.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Nope.



i'll let others take their guesses b4 i turbo spam them lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 14, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> i'll let others take their guesses b4 i turbo spam them lol


----------



## Soca (May 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Hol up it's my turn.
> 
> 
> 
> *Allow me to teach our difference in social standing to all individuals on this court.*


white men can't jump?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 14, 2020)

Soca said:


> white men can't jump?


Lmao. Nope. It's an anime.


----------



## Soca (May 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Lmao. Nope. It's an anime.


Phoenix Wright? Was that an anime?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 14, 2020)

Soca said:


> Phoenix Wright? Was that an anime?


I have no idea what that is, so no.


----------



## Soca (May 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I have no idea what that is, so no.


The one with the lelouch character! Bah I forgot the name


----------



## Ekkologix (May 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I have no idea what that is, so no.



attack on titans maybe?


----------



## January (May 14, 2020)

Sounds like basketball/tennis court scene.

Prince of tennis?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 14, 2020)

Soca said:


> The one with the lelouch character! Bah I forgot the name


It's Code Geass, and nope. 




Go D. Usopp said:


> attack on titans maybe?


Nope. 




January said:


> Prince of tennis?


Nah.


----------



## January (May 14, 2020)

Kukuro basket?


----------



## Soca (May 14, 2020)

Slam Dunk!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 14, 2020)

January said:


> Kukuro basket?


What's that? 



It is, but the name is Kuroko no Basuke.


----------



## January (May 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> What's that?
> 
> 
> 
> It is, but the name is Kuroko no Basuke.



Yes, yes, that one, i forgot the name

I recall seeing the name kukuro basketball something ages ago, misspelled it..


----------



## January (May 14, 2020)

My turn.



> While it is always best to believe in one’s self, a little help from others can be a great blessing.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 14, 2020)

January said:


> My turn.



thats like a naruto or fairy tail type of quotes


----------



## January (May 14, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> thats like a naruto or fairy tail type of quotes


Neither


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 14, 2020)

January said:


> Yes, yes, that one, i forgot the name
> 
> I recall seeing the name kukuro basketball something ages ago, misspelled it..


 





January said:


> My turn.


Hmm. Dunno this one. Sounds familiar though.


----------



## 青月光 (May 14, 2020)




----------



## January (May 14, 2020)

An we have a winner..haha

Uncle Iroh said that quote to Toph, when she said she can take care of herself.


----------



## 青月光 (May 14, 2020)

“Maybe life has no equal trade, maybe you can give up all you got, and get nothing back. Even If I can’t prove it’s true, I have to try."

This one's easy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 14, 2020)

@Nana enjoy your ban?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Nana enjoy your ban?


----------



## January (May 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> “Maybe life has no equal trade, maybe you can give up all you got, and get nothing back. Even If I can’t prove it’s true, I have to try."
> 
> This one's easy


FMAB?


----------



## Redline (May 14, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn. Dude's a kicker. XD


They are like two babies fighting lol


----------



## 青月光 (May 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Nana enjoy your ban?



You really like to rub it in


----------



## Redline (May 14, 2020)

Mariko said:


> It works with Mihawk too.


Mariko swaaaannnn!!


----------



## 青月光 (May 14, 2020)

January said:


> FMAB?



Yes 

From Edward Elric to his brother


----------



## Redline (May 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You really like to rub it in


That's light face right now!


----------



## January (May 14, 2020)

Ooh nice. 

Here's another quote 



> I'm not interested in broken toys.


----------



## Redline (May 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @CaptainCommander !!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You really like to rub it in


I am just welcoming her back.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 14, 2020)

Ali  

Red


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ali
> 
> Red


Light


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Light


Mic


----------



## Ekkologix (May 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Mic



Lamp


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Mic


Lit


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 14, 2020)

Nana  


Uso  

Mic


----------



## Irene (May 14, 2020)

_*Guess who's back, back again ~*
*Nana's back, tell a friend*_


----------



## Irene (May 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am the hero of the OL putting @Nana away for awhile!!!!


so if you are the hero 
does that make me the villain of the OL 



Mickey Mouse said:


> @Nana enjoy your ban?


yea it was a fresh change


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 14, 2020)

Nana said:


> so if you are the hero
> does that make me the villain of the OL
> 
> 
> yea it was a fresh change


Wanna do it again? A three day ban this time.


----------



## Irene (May 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Wanna do it again? A three day ban this time.


u wanna get banned ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 14, 2020)

Nana said:


> u wanna get banned ?


Sure, why not. But only if it's a 3 day one. 1 day isn't enticing enough.


----------



## Irene (May 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Sure, why not. But only if it's a 3 day one. 1 day isn't enticing enough.


no no I am not into that I wanna make it spicer 
I know it won't affect u much u can spend it on wg 

we make bet if u lose u wear ZoLu avy for 3 days


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 14, 2020)

Nana said:


> we make bet if u lose u wear ZoLu avy for 3 days


Never. 

3 day ban. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Irene (May 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Never.
> 
> 3 day ban. Take it or leave it.


No 

I wasn't the one who suggested a bet from the start light kun  ~


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 14, 2020)

Nana said:


> No


Scared??  




Nana said:


> I wasn't the one who suggested a bet from the start light kun ~


Aren't I older than you?


----------



## 青月光 (May 14, 2020)

Light

Red

Mic

Uso


----------



## Irene (May 14, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Scared??
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't I older than you?


u wanted a bet I give u a condition 

too bad we won't be pleased by some ZoLu soon


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 14, 2020)

Nana said:


> so if you are the hero
> does that make me the villain of the OL



Yes.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 14, 2020)

Nana said:


> too bad we won't be pleased by some ZoLu soon


Never. I'd rather wear Linlin or even Luffy alone. 


Nana said:


> u wanted a bet I give u a condition


It's ok Nana. Sometimes, you have to be afraid. That's fine.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 14, 2020)

really need an actual event


----------



## Irene (May 14, 2020)

lemme be the first to wish u a happy birthday 
@Mickey Mouse 



we will resume when it is done


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Light
> 
> Red
> 
> ...


Bathhouse is that way


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 14, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Mickey Mouse


----------



## Ekkologix (May 14, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse 
dem didn't notice hbd m9 

ur join date is almost same as ur bd lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 14, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> really need an actual event


Bear with it my friend.after next week I have a very simple game.


Nana said:


> lemme be the first to wish u a happy birthday
> @Mickey Mouse
> 
> 
> ...





Light D Lamperouge said:


> Happy Birthday @Mickey Mouse



Thank you both. In less th . 6 hours this will be my reality


----------



## Ekkologix (May 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Bear with it my friend.after next week I have a very simple game.



Why do we have to w8 a week

I actually have a sick idea for a game too but I'm told we gotta wait xd


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Thank you both. In less th . 6 hours this will be my reality


Enjoy then.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 14, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Mickey Mouse
> dem didn't notice hbd m9
> 
> ur join date is almost same as ur bd lol



I do not know what I was doing that day.

Thank you. It will be this in my time in awhile.


----------



## 青月光 (May 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I do not know what I was doing that day.
> 
> Thank you. It will be this in my time in awhile.


----------



## Lurko (May 14, 2020)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 14, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> Why do we have to w8 a week
> 
> I actually have a sick idea for a game too but I'm told we gotta wait xd


Don't let the magic of games be abused....or something like that.>.>



Lurker said:


> Happy Birthday.



Thank you both.



Few more hours...


----------



## 青月光 (May 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Don't let the magic of games be abused....or something like that.>.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Few more hours and we get booze and cake?


----------



## Lurko (May 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Don't let the magic of games be abused....or something like that.>.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 14, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Few more hours and we get booze and cake?


No booze. That is just lonely


----------



## Etherborn (May 14, 2020)

New and improved tier list after rewatching some episodes:


----------



## Ekkologix (May 14, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> New and improved tier list after rewatching some episodes:



similarity amongst grills in OP be like:

same body just diff hair and clothes


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 14, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> New and improved tier list after rewatching some episodes:


Why is Cartman so high!?


----------



## Etherborn (May 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Why is Cartman so high!?



He’s not that high. He’s gotten the better of both Clyde and Butters in the past, so I put him above them. Nevertheless, he’s consistently shit on by the higher tiers.

Wendy beat him to a bloody pulp in less than two minutes, even if she took some damage herself, which is why she’s a tier above him. Token took him out in three hits once, so he’s a tier higher, though it should be noted that Cartman has cheap shotted him in the past.

Meanwhile, Kyle has made a habit of casually one shotting him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 14, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> He’s not that high. He’s gotten the better of both Clyde and Butters in the past, so I put him above them. Nevertheless, he’s consistently shit on by the higher tiers.
> 
> Wendy beat him to a bloody pulp in less than two minutes, even if she took some damage herself, which is why she’s a tier above him. Token took him out in three hits once, so he’s a tier higher, though it should be noted that Cartman has cheap shotted him in the past.
> 
> Meanwhile, Kyle has made a habit of casually one shotting him.


Aren't all of Cartman's "wins" cheapshots, besides the midget?

Butters has low blowed his father, kicked Dr. Oz's ass.


----------



## Etherborn (May 14, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Aren't all of Cartman's "wins" cheapshots, besides the midget?



Yeah, even Cartman's fight against Clyde was a cheapshot, but I figured it was more legitimate since the latter wasn't really able to fight back in any way. 



> Butters has low blowed his father, kicked Dr. Oz's ass.



This is true, I forgot both of those feats. Most of the time he's pretty docile, but it seems he's stronger if he overcomes his timidity and gets a pretty decent rageboost if pushed too far.


----------



## January (May 15, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Mickey Mouse


----------



## Shrike (May 15, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse happy birthday bruv, have one non-angry day and enjoy yourself 



Etherborn said:


> New and improved tier list after rewatching some episodes:



Wendy shits on Cartman, tru


----------



## Kinjin (May 15, 2020)

Happy birthday @Mickey Mouse


----------



## 青月光 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Kinjin (May 15, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> Why do we have to w8 a week
> 
> I actually have a sick idea for a game too but I'm told we gotta wait xd


Nah, you could host one now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 15, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (May 15, 2020)

Happy birthday to my brother Superman.
Wish you all the best.


----------



## DeVision (May 15, 2020)

Don't you ever let her the upper hand with stuff like this.
Let her type all she wants. And if it's an 5 minute message, then don't read it at all. Open it in 5 hours. Let her rot in her anger.


----------



## Soca (May 15, 2020)

Happy Birthday, Mickey Mou...

OH MY GAWD WHAT IS THIS




Alibaba Saluja said:


> *Spoiler*: __






SO CUTE 

Oh yea happy birthday @Mickey Mouse


----------



## DeVision (May 15, 2020)

It's confirmed. Marc is a girl.


----------



## El Hit (May 15, 2020)

hb my fam


----------



## Soca (May 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's confirmed. Marc is a girl.


Do you deny the adorableness?


----------



## DeVision (May 15, 2020)

Soca said:


> Do you deny the adorableness?



No. You are right. 


Damn.. I'd never thought I'd say this..


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 15, 2020)

Cats


----------



## 青月光 (May 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't you ever let her the upper hand with stuff like this.
> Let her type all she wants. And if it's an 5 minute message, then don't read it at all. Open it in 5 hours. Let her rot in her anger.



She waiting for the reply like:


----------



## 青月光 (May 15, 2020)

Soca said:


> Do you deny the adorableness?



Great taste Marc 

Cats are adorable and awesome 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> Cats



Light


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Light


Ali  



Cats are awful.


----------



## DeVision (May 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> She waiting for the reply like:



That's right!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 15, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ali
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are awful.




Cats are the kings of memes


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Cats are the king of memes


 I feel physically ill.


----------



## Nataly (May 15, 2020)

Happy birthday Supes @Mickey Mouse 
May birthdays are the best


----------



## Redline (May 15, 2020)

I lost a challenge lol


----------



## Redline (May 15, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I feel physically ill.


Would you send Ryannass away as well?


----------



## Redline (May 15, 2020)

Lost again..lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2020)

January said:


> Happy Birthday @Mickey Mouse





Shrike said:


> @Mickey Mouse happy birthday bruv, have one non-angry day and enjoy yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy shits on Cartman, tru





Kinjin said:


> Happy birthday @Mickey Mouse





DeVision said:


> Happy birthday to my brother Superman.
> Wish you all the best.





Soca said:


> Happy Birthday, Mickey Mou...
> 
> OH MY GAWD WHAT IS THIS
> 
> ...





El Hit said:


> hb my fam





Nataly said:


> Happy birthday Supes @Mickey Mouse
> May birthdays are the best


 


Thanks Everyone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (May 15, 2020)

what are you doing today?


----------



## DeVision (May 15, 2020)

Soca said:


> what are you doing today?



Just took a nap. Now I'm gonna eat.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 15, 2020)

@Silver now is the best time for that Nami/Robin/Hancock etc. dice kill/heal game


----------



## Soca (May 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Just took a nap. Now I'm gonna eat.


bah naps are the worst 

What are you making for us today? Better be good


----------



## Silver (May 15, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @Silver now is the best time for that Nami/Robin/Hancock etc. dice kill/heal game



I want to but I can't be active enough to update it consistently like past games. Which is a problem because I think things will get pretty heated 

I may have a different Idea that's not as time consuming for me, I'll run it by kinjin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 15, 2020)

Soca said:


> bah naps are the worst
> 
> What are you making for us today? Better be good




It's already 18:43.
I don't feel like making anything special. Might make a homemade pizza though. How about it?


----------



## Redline (May 15, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Thanks Everyone


----------



## Steven (May 15, 2020)

Happy B-Day @Mickey Mouse

at least for now until....


----------



## Soca (May 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's already 18:43.
> I don't feel like making anything special. Might make a homemade pizza though. How about it?


hell ye


----------



## Mariko (May 15, 2020)

DeVision said:


> It's already 18:43.
> I don't feel like making anything special. Might make a homemade pizza though. How about it?



Do you have a pizza stone (for oven)?

It changed my life. Home made pizzas really are restaurants like. And it takes only 5-10 min to bake. 

It's also perfect to make your own bread.


----------



## DeVision (May 15, 2020)

Soca said:


> hell ye



It'll be done in 20. Come over.



Mariko said:


> Do you have a pizza stone (for oven)?
> 
> It changed my life. Home made pizzas really are restaurants like. And it takes only 5-10 min to bake.
> 
> It's also perfect to make your own bread.



Yeah. Since I bought it, I'm making my own pizza. First time I had trouble putting the raw pizza in the oven. I deformed her.
But tastes great. I'm proud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (May 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


Omg it's so cute.


----------



## 青月光 (May 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Omg it's so cute.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lost again..lol



dem poor meg man


----------



## Ekkologix (May 15, 2020)

don't know who did this but its hilarious lol


----------



## Irene (May 15, 2020)

Soca said:


> what are you doing today?


watching a lot of kpop videos 

mostly NCT


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Would you send Ryannass away as well?


Fapping to this.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 15, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


@Kinjin


----------



## Soca (May 15, 2020)

conceal don't feel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 15, 2020)

This place's dead 

Someone do CPR to this thread


----------



## Redline (May 15, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Fapping to this.


----------



## Soca (May 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This place's dead
> 
> Someone do CPR to this thread


I was gnna say because it's friday but then I remember ain't nobody have anywhere to go because we're in fucking quarantine

maybe everyone's breaking the rules


----------



## 青月光 (May 15, 2020)

Let's spice things up.





@Redline

@Light D Lamperouge

@Soca

0 to 10

Rate this brazilian model

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 15, 2020)

Soca said:


> I was gnna say because it's friday but then I remember ain't nobody have anywhere to go because we're in fucking quarantine
> 
> maybe everyone's breaking the rules



I break the rules everyday


----------



## Redline (May 15, 2020)

I am not on a bad list trust me lol!


----------



## Soca (May 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Let's spice things up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like we're you're headed. Don't get too lewd tho ite 

8/10 Love the eyes.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Let's spice things up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7,5 or 8 out of 10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Let's spice things up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7.5/8.5.. it depends on the point of view and the pictures..imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 15, 2020)

Now reat Miriam...
Italian model

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 15, 2020)

Soca said:


> I like we're you're headed. Don't get too lewd tho ite
> 
> 8/10 Love the eyes.





Light D Lamperouge said:


> 7,5 or 8 out of 10





Redline said:


> 7.5/8.5.. it depends on the point of view and the pictures..imo




Eyes are top

Don't worry. My name's not @Redline 

I give her 9/10



This one now

Another Brazilian model


----------



## Soca (May 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Now reat Miriam...
> Italian model


6/10 



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Eyes are top
> 
> Don't worry. My name's not @Redline
> 
> ...


Face looks filtered up. Either way another 8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Now reat Miriam...
> Italian model



I give her 7,5/8.

She has good eyes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Eyes are top
> 
> Don't worry. My name's not @Redline
> 
> ...


Damn!..like this is  a nine yeah!

Here you have Bianca .. another Italian beauty


----------



## Soca (May 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Damn!..like this is  a nine yeah!
> 
> Here you have Bianca .. another Italian beauty


another 6 or 5

c'mon son


----------



## Soca (May 15, 2020)

here's mines


----------



## 青月光 (May 15, 2020)

Soca said:


> 6/10
> 
> 
> Face looks filtered up. Either way another 8





Redline said:


> Damn!..like this is  a nine yeah!
> 
> Here you have Bianca .. another Italian beauty



7,5. Not bad.

Last one.

This one is a portuguese model


----------



## Redline (May 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I give her 7,5/8.
> 
> She has good eyes


Lol.. soca gave miriam.six!?! Wtf ! I would die for having a girl with that eyes and facial figures..well..just a point of view , maybe that's not her best pic


----------



## 青月光 (May 15, 2020)

Soca said:


> here's mines



Damn at least 9

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 15, 2020)

Soca said:


> here's mines


That a straight 7 ! 7.5 tops


----------



## Redline (May 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> 7,5. Not bad.
> 
> Last one.
> 
> This one is a portuguese model


This one around 7/8.. imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (May 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol.. soca gave miriam.six!?! Wtf ! I would die for having a girl with that eyes and facial figures..well..just a point of view , maybe that's not her best pic


I looked up both the girls instagrams and their other pics aren't any better, especially Bianca's 



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Damn at least 9


amen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (May 15, 2020)

Super pretty imo. Least a 9 as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 15, 2020)

Here Giulia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 15, 2020)

Soca said:


> Super pretty imo. Least a 9 as well.


8./  8.5


----------



## Redline (May 15, 2020)

Soca said:


> another 6 or 5
> 
> c'mon son


I am.jusy picking up the italian models not the real Italian beauty that you find once in a while... otherwise I would post others


----------



## 青月光 (May 15, 2020)

Soca said:


> Super pretty imo. Least a 9 as well.



8,5. She's definitely pretty, not my preferred style though



From Belarus


----------



## 青月光 (May 15, 2020)

Redline said:


> Here Giulia



7. I would prefer her hair free

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Eyes are top
> 
> Don't worry. My name's not @Redline
> 
> ...


9


Soca said:


> here's mines


8,5


Alibaba Saluja said:


> 7,5. Not bad.
> 
> Last one.
> 
> This one is a portuguese model


8


Soca said:


> Super pretty imo. Least a 9 as well.


8


Alibaba Saluja said:


> 8,5. She's definitely pretty, not my preferred style though
> 
> 
> 
> From Belarus


8,5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 15, 2020)

That's what I am talking about!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> 8,5. She's definitely pretty, not my preferred style though
> 
> 
> 
> From Belarus


I dont like her that much..she seems a Barbie. 6 to 8 becouse for some she might look beautiful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Damn at least 9


You are only saying that becouse she is wearing glasses and you wanna blast her!


----------



## Redline (May 15, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I give her 7,5/8.
> 
> She has good eyes


Good eyes yes...


----------



## Ekkologix (May 15, 2020)

leaked chapter 1000 footage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 16, 2020)

White people.


----------



## January (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 16, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 16, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 16, 2020)

Not bad


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 16, 2020)

1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (May 16, 2020)

@Flame  are you ready?  
 
What was your condition again ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (May 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Flame  are you ready?
> 
> What was your condition again ?


have a background disease but i feel pretty great this past month


----------



## Irene (May 16, 2020)

Flame said:


> have a background disease but i feel pretty great this past month


Is there legit something called BG disease ?


----------



## Flame (May 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> Is there legit something called BG disease ?


no lol 

am ready


----------



## Flame (May 16, 2020)

that was a practice throw


----------



## DeVision (May 16, 2020)

Kill him @Nana


----------



## Irene (May 16, 2020)

Flame said:


> that was a practice throw


So you want Mohawk avy as exchange if I lost right ? Or you changed your mind


----------



## Flame (May 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> So you want Mohawk avy as exchange if I lost right ? Or you changed your mind


oh that was exchange? lol then sure


----------



## Irene (May 16, 2020)

Flame said:


> oh that was exchange? lol then sure


 

Ok 3 highest d100 rolls


----------



## Flame (May 16, 2020)

ok here we go


----------



## Flame (May 16, 2020)

wtf


----------



## DeVision (May 16, 2020)

Nana's first dice > 3 of (f)Lame


----------



## Irene (May 16, 2020)

Flame said:


> wtf



Anticipate new ava


----------



## Irene (May 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nana's first dice > 3 of (f)Lame


lol  my luck isn't bad today I guess


----------



## DeVision (May 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> lol  my luck isn't bad today I guess



Punish pidgeon boy.


----------



## Irene (May 16, 2020)

@Flame 

here


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2020)

Flame said:


> ok here we go


 



HOW!?


----------



## Redline (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Redline (May 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Flame  are you ready?
> 
> What was your condition again ?


Finally nana you are back ..good to see you...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 16, 2020)

Red


----------



## Redline (May 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Red


I gotta stay at the top contributor shit poster status ! Xd
Anyway..tell me how did you like that gif light?


----------



## MrPopo (May 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Red


Lewdline at it again


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> Anyway..tell me how did you like that gif light?








MrPopo said:


> Lewdline at it again


----------



## Mariko (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (May 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> HOW!?



ur lucky @Nana  didn't use haki when drawing vs u lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ur lucky @Nana  didn't use haki when drawing vs u lol


@Nana 's haki is not strong enough against my roles.


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (May 16, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Mickey Mouse 

Love ya 5k <3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2020)

Aaron Tōshiro said:


> Happy Birthday @Mickey Mouse
> 
> Love ya 5k <3




Thanks, pal!


----------



## Flame (May 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Flame
> 
> here



see this is why i keep telling myself not to bet 



@Mickey Mouse have a blast you rat!


----------



## 青月光 (May 16, 2020)

Flame said:


> see this is why i keep telling myself not to bet
> 
> 
> 
> @Mickey Mouse have a blast you rat!



Another Legendary Avy provided by @Nana


----------



## DeVision (May 16, 2020)

Flame said:


> see this is why i keep telling myself not to bet
> 
> 
> 
> @Mickey Mouse have a blast you rat!


----------



## MrPopo (May 16, 2020)

Flame said:


> see this is why i keep telling myself not to bet
> 
> 
> 
> @Mickey Mouse have a blast you rat!


Ol members and glambing addiction name a more iconic dou, you can't


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2020)

Flame said:


> see this is why i keep telling myself not to bet
> 
> 
> 
> @Mickey Mouse have a blast you rat!



Do you want me.....to knock @Nana off of her high? Do you have a avy or set you wish for her to display.......for a week?


----------



## Flame (May 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Do you want me.....to knock @Nana off of her high? Do you have a avy or set you wish for her to display.......for a week?


if you win i'll let you do the honors. avenge me brotha


----------



## January (May 16, 2020)

Silver's Pirate Game has started.

Everyone can participate at any moment.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Nana 's haki is not strong enough against my roles.



it sure seems so 



Mickey Mouse said:


> Do you want me.....to knock @Nana off of her high? Do you have a avy or set you wish for her to display.......for a week?



inb4 I come back 2 hours later and find your avi to be the green teletubby


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> it sure seems so
> 
> 
> 
> inb4 I come back 2 hours later and find your avi to be the green teletubby


@Nana is rating posts.....but she sure is not accepting the challenge.


----------



## Mariko (May 16, 2020)

Meanwhile...


----------



## Lurko (May 16, 2020)

Flame said:


> see this is why i keep telling myself not to bet
> 
> 
> 
> @Mickey Mouse have a blast you rat!


Nice Digimon Avatar clown.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp are your ratings.....indicating that you instead want a shot?


----------



## Ekkologix (May 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Go D. Usopp are your ratings.....indicating that you instead want a shot?



n-n-nandato??

oi look the sky is blue 

dem i forgot something on the kitchen brb


----------



## 青月光 (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Irene (May 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Nana 's haki is not strong enough against my roles.


your haki vs my haki 
let's see



Flame said:


> see this is why i keep telling myself not to bet
> 
> 
> 
> @Mickey Mouse have a blast you rat!


ay cute avy 

Idk which is cuter this or Gled's Kitty one




Mickey Mouse said:


> @Nana is rating posts.....but she sure is not accepting the challenge.


I had a busy night
what is your challenge bring it on


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 16, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp


----------



## Ekkologix (May 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> @Go D. Usopp


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 16, 2020)

Memories.


----------



## Lurko (May 16, 2020)

It's Cum not Come.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> your haki vs my haki
> let's see





Nana said:


> I had a busy night
> what is your challenge bring it on


1 week avy changed by the winner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 16, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Another Legendary Avy provided by @Nana


----------



## Irene (May 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> 1 week avy changed by the winner.


what kind of avy ? 

and no I can't for more than 3 days just in case


----------



## Redline (May 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Memories.





Lurker said:


> It's Cum not Come.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 16, 2020)

Ping @Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (May 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> what kind of avy ?
> 
> and no I can't for more than 3 days just in case


I have a nice avy for you Nana!


----------



## Redline (May 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Ping @Shiba D. Inu


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2020)

I have not decided yet.....


Perhaps something Luffy related...


----------



## Redline (May 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I have not decided yet.....
> 
> 
> Perhaps something Luffy related...


Here a Gif i found of young Shiba playing soccer.


----------



## Redline (May 16, 2020)

Here  we have @ren last summer time


----------



## Redline (May 16, 2020)

Glen trying dunking...

Light training MMA...


----------



## Irene (May 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I have not decided yet.....
> 
> 
> Perhaps something Luffy related...


so 3 days avy bet ?


----------



## Redline (May 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> so 3 days avy bet ?


NAA let's do two weeks Bella nanetta


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> so 3 days avy bet ?



Si


----------



## Irene (May 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Si


ok 3 highest 100d


----------



## Irene (May 16, 2020)

I feel sick I might not show up in some time

I will miss you everyone


----------



## Kinjin (May 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> I feel sick I might not show up in some time
> 
> I will miss you everyone


You got me for a moment


----------



## Irene (May 16, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> You got me for a moment


let's hope Mickey roll badly or I will be sick fr


----------



## DeVision (May 16, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse fatality! Finish her.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 16, 2020)

u have to use haki, like this


----------



## Ekkologix (May 16, 2020)

see the first 2 had haki, the last no


----------



## Irene (May 16, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Mickey Mouse fatality! Finish her.


negged


----------



## DeVision (May 16, 2020)

If Supes wins, Flame gonna change his owner the third time today.


----------



## DeVision (May 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> negged


----------



## Irene (May 16, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> u have to use haki, like this




lemme use my CoC


----------



## DeVision (May 16, 2020)

I want to see the outcome so I can go to sleep. XD


----------



## Irene (May 16, 2020)

oh ffs can we pretend the first roll didn't happen  

quickly delete your posts before mickey shows up


----------



## Irene (May 16, 2020)

oh shit he is here rating


----------



## Ekkologix (May 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> lemme use my CoC



thats how u do it, next time we gotta just work on keeping CoC till the last roll and its gg


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> ok 3 highest 100d





Nana said:


> let's hope Mickey roll badly or I will be sick fr


So impatient


----------



## Ekkologix (May 16, 2020)

no way


----------



## Irene (May 16, 2020)

omgggggggggggggggg 

thank you dice god I feel better rn ~


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2020)

I @Flame d out


----------



## Ekkologix (May 16, 2020)

here comes the green teletubby


----------



## Irene (May 16, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> here comes the green teletubby


I like the red one tho 
let's see what I can find 

if u like the green so much I can make u an avy


----------



## DeVision (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (May 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> I like the red one tho
> let's see what I can find
> 
> if u like the green so much I can make u an avy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2020)

MY SHANTAE!!!!!!!!


@Nana 



THINK ABOUT YOUR ACTION!!!!


----------



## Ekkologix (May 16, 2020)

triggered @Mickey Mouse


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2020)

Me right now


----------



## Redline (May 16, 2020)

Here nana after winning a bet...


----------



## Redline (May 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> oh ffs can we pretend the first roll didn't happen
> 
> quickly delete your posts before mickey shows up


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2020)

@Nana


----------



## Ekkologix (May 16, 2020)

dem every1 has these 1 gb folders it seems like

@Nana has avis
@Redline has these lewd a55 gifs
@Mickey Mouse has that collection of mickey gifs
@Alibaba Saluja got them memes collection
@Light D Lamperouge is spamming ulti pics

what actual beasts

but then again I have a 1gb usopp file too so shudnt judge lol


----------



## 青月光 (May 16, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> dem every1 has these 1 gb folders it seems like
> 
> @Nana has avis
> @Redline has these lewd a55 gifs
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 16, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Light D Lamperouge is spamming ulti pics


Uso


----------



## Ekkologix (May 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Uso



Lamp 



































sup m9


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2020)

@Nana you are fabulous! A goddess even. Have I ever told you how much I admired your avi game?


----------



## Irene (May 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Nana you are fabulous! A goddess even. Have I ever told you how much I admired your avi game?


Ok 

either Teletuby or a kpop guy avy ? 

Choose


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> Ok
> 
> either Teletuby or a kpop guy avy ?
> 
> Choose


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 16, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> Lamp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I am doing good. Hby?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2020)

Ok @Nana .....give me the k-pop girl......>.>......


----------



## 青月光 (May 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Ok @Nana .....give me the *k-pop* girl......>.>......


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 16, 2020)

Cats


----------



## 青月光 (May 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Cats



Best animals on Earth


----------



## Irene (May 16, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Ok @Nana .....give me the k-pop girl......>.>......


I said Boy  
I want some candy boys this time


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 16, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Best animals on Earth


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2020)

Nana said:


> I said Boy
> I want some candy boys this time


Be reasonable!!!


----------



## 青月光 (May 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



Light 

Someone wants to talk with you


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 16, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Light
> 
> Someone wants to talk with you


----------



## Ekkologix (May 16, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I am doing good. Hby?



doing good was witnessing an entire turn of era with this convo bet


----------



## Ekkologix (May 16, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Best animals on Earth



spiders r the best, then cats. look at this one inst it beautiful. I am thinking of getting one as a pet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (May 16, 2020)

Redline said:


> Here nana after winning a bet...


----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

Good thing it's only 3 days. XD

And Supes' myth of being undefeatable by Nana is over.


----------



## January (May 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

Wow. Great shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (May 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wow. Great shot.


It's from the netflix series our planet

The actual clip is even better

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Flame (May 17, 2020)

you know, at this point i'm starting to believe @Nana is some kind of demigod from another universe, completely invincible and unharmed by our lowly mortal dice


----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

Flame said:


> you know, at this point i'm starting to believe @Nana is some kind of demigod from another universe, completely invincible and unharmed by our lowly mortal dice



What was the number you threw in 3 dices 92? Even with my rotten luck I could've bested you.


----------



## Flame (May 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What was the number you threw in 3 dices 92? Even with my rotten luck I could've bested you.


could you tho

yea you could. i've been reduced to fodder


----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

Flame said:


> could you tho
> 
> yea you could. i've been reduced to fodder



Just like chicken guy.


----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

Flame said:


> could you tho
> 
> yea you could. i've been reduced to fodder



Wait, where are your posts? Did you lose in the chrolloseum again?


----------



## MrPopo (May 17, 2020)

Flame said:


> could you tho
> 
> yea you could. i've been reduced to fodder


Losing to DeVision in dice rolls , you must be cursed


----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Losing to DeVision in dice rolls , you must be cursed



It's because of my OP ava. Right @Shiba D. Inu ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (May 17, 2020)

Flame said:


> you know, at this point i'm starting to believe @Nana is some kind of demigod from another universe, completely invincible and unharmed by our lowly mortal dice


Let's hope my win streak continue to the chrolloseum


----------



## Shrike (May 17, 2020)

Nana said:


> Let's hope my win streak continue to the chrolloseum



5m rep, leggo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

Shrike said:


> 5m rep, leggo



You could bet in advance..


----------



## Irene (May 17, 2020)

Here my gift @Mickey Mouse



3 days don't forget


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2020)

Please.....no one look at me


Nana said:


> Here my gift @Mickey Mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 3 days don't forget


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Kinjin (May 17, 2020)

Welcome to the forums @baronzemo168. You may introduce yourself here.

Please do not bump old topics btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baronzemo168 (May 17, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Welcome to the forums @baronzemo168. You may introduce yourself here.
> 
> Please do not bump old topics btw.


Oh sorry thanks for the welcome


----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Please.....no one look at me



Damn.. You fell.. You fell hard. Way to hard.


----------



## Redline (May 17, 2020)

Nana said:


> I said Boy
> I want some candy boys this time


----------



## Redline (May 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn.. You fell.. You fell hard. Way to hard.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn.. You fell.. You fell hard. Way to hard.


Yeah.....yeah.......but look into this guy's eyes and tell me you do jot feel captivated.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yeah.....yeah.......but look into this guy's eyes and tell me you do jot feel captivated.


*No. *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *No. *



You have no heart. So you should be good to go in Silvers game. No more holding back now.


----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yeah.....yeah.......but look into this guy's eyes and tell me you do jot feel captivated.


This:


Light D Lamperouge said:


> *No. *




PS. he reminds me of that twilight gay vampire. So I despise him even more.
I'm sorry for you.


----------



## Irene (May 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't trash talk Jaemin 



Mickey Mouse said:


> Yeah.....yeah.......but look into this guy's eyes and tell me you do jot feel captivated.


indeed
Mickey the only intellectual here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

Nana said:


> don't trash talk Jaemin
> 
> 
> indeed
> Mickey the only intellectual here



Sorry, sorry.. Don't like him. :/

Btw where does your ava come from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (May 17, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse 

@Nana best one yet, you have taste


----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

Shrike said:


> @Mickey Mouse
> 
> @Nana best one yet, you have taste



Just because Supes is on the receiving end. Admit it. XD


----------



## Irene (May 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Sorry, sorry.. Don't like him. :/
> 
> Btw where does your ava come from?


from @Velvet in the giveaway thread 
she is so artistic 



Shrike said:


> @Mickey Mouse
> 
> @Nana best one yet, you have taste


thx, I can make u a similar one if u want

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You have no heart. So you should be good to go in Silvers game. No more holding back now.


_*This one is perfectly in the possession of the organ that one describes as heart. Gambling has been a habit of this one's, therefore, that one's assertion could prove to be correct. *_





DeVision said:


> PS. he reminds me of that twilight gay vampire. So I despise him even more.


_*This does seem like the case. Vampires in the aforementioned series did not appear enticing to this one, thus, this one must agree with the above statement. 




You may call me sensei. *_


----------



## Shrike (May 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Just because Supes is on the receiving end. Admit it. XD



Just a bit, but if it was Flame it would still be hilarious. That avatar is horrendous


----------



## Shrike (May 17, 2020)

Nana said:


> from @Velvet in the giveaway thread
> she is so artistic
> 
> 
> thx, I can make u a similar one if u want



Only if you win a bet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

Nana said:


> from @Velvet in the giveaway thread
> she is so artistic



Looks really good. Broki drew Arielle too.



Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*This one is perfectly in the possession of the organ that one describes as heart. Gambling has been a habit of this one's, therefore, that one's assertion could prove to be correct. *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




GTFO of here. 


Shrike said:


> Just a bit, but if it was Flame it would still be hilarious. That avatar is horrendous



Poor Supes. XD
His luck is, that it's only for 3 days.. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (May 17, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Only if you win a bet


yea why not 

but not rn need to tone down the bets for a while


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> GTFO of here.


*This  one extends this one's most sincere apologies, however, this one is not familiar with the abbreviation above. Could that one disclose the information in more detail so that this one can comprehend fully? 


You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *This  one extends this one's most sincere apologies, however, this one is not familiar with the abbreviation above. Could that one disclose the information in more detail so that this one can comprehend fully? *
> 
> 
> *You may call me Sensei. *



I'll simple it up for _*this one*_:

Odjebi sensei. 
Udavit' ću se ovdje. XD


----------



## Redline (May 17, 2020)

Nana would you like a boyfriend who is A  k pop lover?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'll simple it up for _*this one*_:


*That shall be most appreciated. This one will be able to comprehend that one's intention much clearly now. *





DeVision said:


> Odjebi sensei.


*Such foul language. Where are the estimated moderators of this here site when this one needs the aforementioned moderators the most?? 

*



DeVision said:


> Udavit' ću se ovdje. XD


*Please do not harm thyself. 


You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *That shall be most appreciated. This one will be able to comprehend that one's intention much clearly now. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jebi se, još ću fasovat' kaznu zbog tebe. XD


----------



## Redline (May 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Nothing wrong with cats? Egiptians praise them for a reason, and I like dogs too


----------



## Velvet (May 17, 2020)

Nana said:


> from @Velvet in the giveaway thread
> she is so artistic


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Jebi se, još ću fasovat' kaznu zbog tebe. XD


*Much I marvelled this foul discourse. This one must once again politely ask that one to refrain from using such egregious language aimed towards this one. *




Redline said:


> Nothing wrong with cats? Egiptians praise them for a reason, and I like dogs too


*This one possesses no feeling of joy, likeness or whatever concatenation one could use to elucidate how one feels towards this particular group of felines. *



*You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

Lamp.


----------



## Redline (May 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Much I marvelled this foul discourse. This one must once again politely ask that one to refrain from using such egregious language aimed towards this one. *
> 
> 
> *This one possesses no feeling of joy, likeness or whatever concatenation one could use to elucidate how one feels towards this particular group of felines. *
> ...


You never had one dying in your hands then...
By the way..also science can tell you that cats are way smarter then dogs, it's a proven fact by the amount of brain cells, not saying dogs are stupid thou, just a different way to use those less  brain cells..

Still love both races , it's like you can't define a different love you may have for your grandma or your mother or your sister... that's still love but each has his own and so cats and dogs and I am not even taking into account the different personalities lol


----------



## Redline (May 17, 2020)

American pop!


----------



## Redline (May 17, 2020)

Velvet said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 17, 2020)

Redline said:


> You never had one dying in your hands then...
> By the way..also science can tell you that cats are way smarter then dogs, it's a proven fact by the amount of brain cells, not saying dogs are stupid thou, just a different way to use those less  brain cells..
> 
> Still love both races , it's like you can't define a different love you may have for your grandma or your mother or your sister... that's still love but each has his own and so cats and dogs and I am not even taking into account the different personalities lol


*This one understands that one's sentiment, however, this one cannot indulge in the aforementioned sentiment. In fact, this one was viciously attacked by the particular *_*representative*_* of the *_*feline family  that this one and that one are now discussing in the past. As a result, this one bears sentiments of trauma and harbors feelings of disgust and in some doses fear of such. *_


_*You may call me Sensei. *_





DeVision said:


> Lamp.


_*Yes DeVision. 




You may call me Sensei. *_


----------



## Redline (May 17, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *This one understands that one's sentiment, however, this one cannot indulge in the aforementioned sentiment. In fact, this one was viciously attacked by the particular *_*representative*_* of the *_*feline family  that this one and that one are now discussing in the past. As a result, this one bears sentiments of trauma and harbors feelings of disgust and in some doses fear of such. *_
> 
> 
> _*You may call me Sensei. *_
> ...


Yeah I thought so ..lol..that may happen, and that's to bad, also I like this yoda impersonification you are showing...keep it up ..lmaooo
Here this for your lewdness majesty!
Have fun with it light! Bless ya


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Light D Lamperouge said:


> This one is perfectly in the possession of the organ that one describes as heart. Gambling has been a habit of this one's, therefore, that one's assertion could prove to be correct.


And @Shrike


----------



## 青月光 (May 17, 2020)

Found the Goddess of cats









Credits to @Redline for reminding me of the Egyptians

Of course the Japs would make an underage girl


----------



## Redline (May 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Found the Goddess of cats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She has no boobies thou!!!Give some better pictures!!.  She is too young to be a godess yet!  But nice find


----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Found the Goddess of cats
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you a loli?


----------



## 青月光 (May 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> So you a loli?



No. I was curious to see if they had an animated version of Bastet and found it.

It's more that I'm a cat lover.


----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> No. I was curious to see if they had an animated version of Bastet and found it.
> 
> It's more that I'm a cat lover.


----------



## 青月光 (May 17, 2020)

Redline said:


> She has no boobies thou!!!Give some better pictures!!.  She is too young to be a godess yet!  But nice find



I found one that it's full grown up but it's too lewd for this place I think. Don't wanna get banned

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (May 17, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


>



Happy birthday.


----------



## Flame (May 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wait, where are your posts? Did you lose in the chrolloseum again?


you just now noticed? 

no, it was  when he deleted some of the alley archives or something. i lost posts and likes lol.



MrPopo said:


> Losing to DeVision in dice rolls , you must be cursed


we all know who to blame for that



Gledinos said:


> FLAAAAAAAAAAAAME KONOYAROOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gledinos said:


> Dude din't throw one fucking dice the whole game exept this one and get a 5K
> 
> He bribed the dice god
> 
> This guy win too much. I can't take it anymore.



and much more posts which unfortunately i cant quote cause the threads are locked. in the end his prayers have been answered and i've been robbed of all my fortune


----------



## Flame (May 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Happy birthday.


isnt her birthday on the same week as yours? lol


----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

Flame said:


> isnt her birthday on the same week as yours? lol



Nah, that one was a fake rumor by someone.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 17, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> And @Shrike


*What is this list that that one is speaking of? This one must warn you that this one believes in no such list, i.e. for this one that is superannuated, and thus  this one shows no concern of being on the aforementioned list.*


Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's more that I'm a cat lover.


*It is a most vexing experience to after having made the effort to write a particularly compelling message, realize that your erudition was made obsolete before it could be displayed due to the line above. This one elucidates a plea to that one to no longer convey this discourse. *


*You may call me Sensei.*


----------



## Flame (May 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nah, that one was a fake rumor by someone.


ah then hb @Mariko and @Mickey Mouse !


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2020)

Is it @Mariko Birthday?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2020)

Happy Birthday @DarkRasengan !!!


----------



## Fel1x (May 17, 2020)

@Mariko Happy bday!

guys
Started reading Kingdom manga. First I thought I will watch anime, but the animation in season 1 is really bad. But I heard the animation in season 2 is decent. So is it a good idea to continue the manga with season 2?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Redline (May 17, 2020)

Mariko she is 30 today!.. it's about time we  do a baby...


----------



## Redline (May 17, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> @Mariko Happy bday!
> 
> guys
> Started reading Kingdom manga. First I thought I will watch anime, but the animation in season 1 is really bad. But I heard the animation in season 2 is decent. So is it a good idea to continue the manga with season 2?


Did you watch hellsing right? And Redline?


----------



## Soca (May 17, 2020)

my dumbass bought control not knowing the shit is a fucking horror game

bah what a waste of 40 bucks


----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> my dumbass bought control not knowing the shit is a fucking horror game
> 
> bah what a waste of 40 bucks



What's wrong, you afraid?


----------



## Redline (May 17, 2020)

This is a place I lived in holidays for a couple of months renting a place for something around 80euro per month!
I would suggest it as it is if you like wild life...


----------



## Soca (May 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What's wrong, you afraid?



Yes 

Bro soon as the game starts it's all this trippy shit with jump scares n whatnot. The genre is apparently called cosmic horror. It has it's own sub of horror what the fuck 

Not fond of creepy shit unless it involves fine women. Told you that when we talked about my avatars last week


----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> Yes
> 
> Bro soon as the game starts it's all this trippy shit with jump scares n whatnot. The genre is apparently called cosmic horror. It has it's own sub of horror what the fuck




Not gonna lie, I wouldn't like that either. 



Soca said:


> Not fond of creepy shit unless it involves fine women. Told you that when we talked about my avatars last week



I'm a simple man.. I see fine women, I like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (May 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Not gonna lie, I wouldn't like that either.



I'm so upset.

When I saw the trailers I thought I was just getting to play as a lady using telekenis powers n shit, fighting bad guys.

But nah. This ain't it at all 

My stupid ass bought it late last night and thought it cool to play in the dark too. So you know my heart done lost 5 years of it's life span already  





> a simple man.. I see fine women, I like.


Amen.


----------



## Redline (May 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> my dumbass bought control not knowing the shit is a fucking horror game
> 
> bah what a waste of 40 bucks


Save 50 bucks for assassin creed Valhalla soca!


----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> I'm so upset.
> 
> When I saw the trailers I thought I was just getting to play as a lady using telekenis powers n shit, fighting bad guys.
> 
> ...



Damn.. Sorry but this is funny.


----------



## January (May 17, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> @Mariko Happy bday!
> 
> guys
> Started reading Kingdom manga. First I thought I will watch anime, but the animation in season 1 is really bad. But I heard the animation in season 2 is decent. So is it a good idea to continue the manga with season 2?


I guess you can, but you should get a basic idea of what happens.

Watch the Kingdom live action movie. It covers the basics of season 1 anime.

Season 2 animation is ok i suppose. Shin's voice actor is amazing though.


----------



## Etherborn (May 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> Not fond of creepy shit unless it involves fine women. Told you that when we talked about my avatars last week



Yeah, your avatars have always been pretty creepy.


----------



## Soca (May 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn.. Sorry but this is funny.


Expected nothing less. Laugh at my pain while you can 



Etherborn said:


> Yeah, your avatars have always been pretty creepy.


Why you making it sound like all of them are. You starting shit?


----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> Expected nothing less. Laugh at my pain while you can


----------



## Flame (May 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> my dumbass bought control not knowing the shit is a fucking horror game
> 
> bah what a waste of 40 bucks


me too, tho i didn't buy it _yet._ i saw it on sale and thought maybe i should get it this week. nice of you to clarify what the game's about


----------



## Soca (May 17, 2020)

Flame said:


> me too, tho i didn't buy it _yet._ i saw it on sale and thought maybe i should get it this week. nice of you to clarify what the game's about


What's wild is that I was considering buying this and horizon zero dawn a couple months back when it _wasn't_ on sale. So imagine if I spent fucking $80 on it. Saved myself some money and getting even more frustrated than I am now I guess.


----------



## Redline (May 17, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> What's wild is that I was considering buying this and horizon zero dawn a couple months back when it _wasn't_ on sale. So imagine if I spent fucking $80 on it. Saved myself some money and getting even more frustrated than I am now I guess.



No return policy?


----------



## Soca (May 17, 2020)

DeVision said:


> No return policy?


I get most of my games digitally so no. Soon as it's downloaded you can't apply for a refund unless it's faulty or some shit.


----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> I get most of my games digitally so no. Soon as it's downloaded you can't apply for a refund unless it's faulty or some shit.



Screw it then. You're rich anyways.


----------



## Fel1x (May 17, 2020)

January said:


> I guess you can, but you should get a basic idea of what happens.
> 
> Watch the Kingdom live action movie. It covers the basics of season 1 anime.
> 
> Season 2 animation is ok i suppose. Shin's voice actor is amazing though.


why? I plan to read manga till season 1 end and then start season 2 anime


Redline said:


> Did you watch hellsing right? And Redline?


hellsing yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (May 17, 2020)

@Mariko hbd m9!! 

@Mickey Mouse nice avy bro 

@Redline assasin creed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (May 17, 2020)

@DeVision forgot to ask how was your pizza



DeVision said:


> Screw it then. You're rich anyways.


But still tho.

Shit is rude. Made me pay $40 to scare myself. Tis bullshit 

Good news is that I think businesses are opening again next weekend so I'm gonna get parts to build myself a pc 

Or try to build a pc.   

So I can put this behind me and  look for some pc games to cover me till cyberpunk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (May 17, 2020)

Tfw when you learn on a forum manga it's your BD


----------



## January (May 17, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> why? I plan to read manga till season 1 end and then start season 2 anime
> 
> hellsing yes.


The initial manga chapters are very poorly drawn.

I thought if you wanted to skip the initial manga and anime, the movie would be a great introduction.

Also, Yontawa's actress is pretty beautiful.


----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> @DeVision forgot to ask how was your pizza



Oh damn. I even made pics. Taste was A+. But the shape.... XD I need to buy me one of those pizza thingies they use to put the pizza in the oven. 
But the dough and taste were really great. 



Soca said:


> But still tho.
> 
> Shit is rude. Made me pay $40 to scare myself. Tis bullshit



I know.. 



Soca said:


> Good news is that I think businesses are opening again next weekend so I'm gonna get parts to build myself a pc
> 
> Or try to build a pc.
> 
> So I can put this behind me and  look for some pc games to cover me till cyberpunk



I always wanted to do that too.. But I don't feel like learning how to do it. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Tfw when you learn on a forum manga it's your BD



Shhh!


----------



## Ekkologix (May 17, 2020)

cyberpunk


----------



## Soca (May 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Tfw when you learn on a forum manga it's your BD


That's why I ain't say nothing. I didn't see the date or anything on your info so I was waiting for confirmation.



DeVision said:


> Oh damn. I even made pics. Taste was A+. But the shape.... XD I need to buy me one of those pizza thingies they use to put the pizza in the oven.
> But the dough and taste were really great.



What did it come out like a mutalated pancake or something? 



> I always wanted to do that too.. But I don't feel like learning how to do it. XD



From what I see on the videos I watched, the hardest part isn't the building itself, it's the programming when you turn it on 

Thanks goodness for youtube tho.


----------



## Soca (May 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> cyberpunk


what's so fucking funny?


----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> That's why I ain't say nothing. I didn't see the date or anything on your info so I was waiting for confirmation.



I know she hates happy birthday wishes. And I didn't see her online in a long time. Wanted to troll her a bit. But then people jumped on the wagon. So I kept quiet. XD



Soca said:


> What did it come out like a mutalated pancake or something?



Nah. It wasn't circular. More like a mix between a circle and a star. XD 
But it was thin like it's supposed to be.



Soca said:


> From what I see on the videos I watched, the hardest part isn't the building itself, it's the programming when you turn it on
> 
> Thanks goodness for youtube tho



Nah. That's too troublesome for me. XD


----------



## Mariko (May 17, 2020)

Also, tfw you realize that with the quarantine, social distances and shit you havn't shaved for many weeks.

I can safely say I'm a true pussy hipster now.


----------



## Lurko (May 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Tfw when you learn on a forum manga it's your BD


----------



## Lurko (May 17, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (May 17, 2020)

Media doesn't work.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> what's so fucking funny?



I'm waiting on the game too 



DeVision said:


> I know she hates happy birthday wishes. And I didn't see her online in a long time. Wanted to troll her a bit. But then people jumped on the wagon. So I kept quiet. XD



nice jebait lol


----------



## Shrike (May 17, 2020)

Don't go overboard with every day being Mariella's birthday meme she'll kill me for starting it


----------



## Lurko (May 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Media doesn't work.


----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Don't go overboard with every day being Mariella's birthday meme she'll kill me for starting it



So it WAS you? I thought so but wasn't sure. XD


----------



## Mariko (May 17, 2020)

"The media can not be played"


----------



## Ekkologix (May 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> "The media can not be played"



yea have to click on the tweet itself and see it on twitter xdd


----------



## Mariko (May 17, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yea have to click on the tweet itself and see it on twitter xdd



I knew it. 

I was just pretending.


----------



## Redline (May 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> @DeVision forgot to ask how was your pizza
> 
> 
> But still tho.
> ...


I am just gonna wait to reach vahallaland!


----------



## Redline (May 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I knew it.
> 
> I was just pretending.


So how old are you now 28 or 30 plus?...as our grandma say it's about time to get set up a family.....


----------



## Mariko (May 17, 2020)

Redline said:


> So how old are you now 28 or 30 plus?...as our grandma say it's about time to get set up a family.....



I'm borned before internet was cool. 

And used this thinking it was the future:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Tfw when you learn on a forum manga it's your BD


----------



## Redline (May 17, 2020)

Darling @Nana ..


----------



## Redline (May 17, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'm borned before internet was cool.
> 
> And used this thinking it was the future:


That's around generation X time , maybe slightly later on but if you lived the Nirvana then.... I feel ya


----------



## Redline (May 17, 2020)

Soca said:


> what's so fucking funny?


Valhalla is the true salvation soca!
But cyberpunk must be super cool for sure


----------



## Soca (May 17, 2020)

Redline said:


> Valhalla is the true salvation soca!
> But cyberpunk must be super cool for sure


it will be


----------



## Redline (May 17, 2020)

I


Soca said:


> it will be


Somehow I am not completely sold in cyberpunk even thou I like the genre, but since I guess it's all first person and I like it third person like assassin, that already puts me off , I can't stand first person for too long, it annoys me...but if you can switch from third to first and reverse like in red dead redemption that would be perfect,! Do you know anything about it?


----------



## Lurko (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I know she hates happy birthday wishes. And I didn't see her online in a long time. Wanted to troll her a bit. But then people jumped on the wagon. So I kept quiet. XD



That's why I asked. Something told me it was BS. Never do that again, DeV.


----------



## Flame (May 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> What's wild is that I was considering buying this and horizon zero dawn a couple months back when it _wasn't_ on sale. So imagine if I spent fucking $80 on it. Saved myself some money and getting even more frustrated than I am now I guess.


well now that you got it the least you could do is play it. have you given it a shot?


----------



## Soca (May 18, 2020)

Flame said:


> well now that you got it the least you could do is play it. have you given it a shot?


I tried already and I can barely play 20 minutes of it. Its why I was complaining in the first place mane.


----------



## Flame (May 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> I tried already and I can barely play 20 minutes of it. Its why I was complaining in the first place mane.


i know, im talking since then. maybe you waited for morning or something 

it'd be a shame if you wasted the money for nothing. do it. play the game and tell us how was it


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 18, 2020)

Flame said:


> i know, im talking since then. maybe you waited for morning or something
> 
> it'd be a shame if you wasted the money for nothing. do it. play the game and tell us how was it


_*A splendor choice of  avatar that represents that one on this magnificent forum. The vividly depicted juxtaposition between the colours and the inclusion of the tutu suit that one most definitely. 



You may call me Sensei. *_


----------



## 青月光 (May 18, 2020)

Avatar: the Fish Bender


----------



## Mariko (May 18, 2020)

Redline said:


> *That's around generation X time* , maybe slightly later on but if you lived the Nirvana then.... I feel ya



I'm a millenial mozafuka! 

And I got my first MD in 2004. Some friends of mine told me the future of music would be MP3, I loled at them, saying that immaterial music would never work. 

Lol. My future sight was low tier.


----------



## Redline (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Redline (May 18, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'm a millenial mozafuka!
> 
> And I got my first MD in 2004. Some friends of mine told me the future of music would be MP3, I loled at them, saying that immaterial music would never work.
> 
> Lol. My future sight was low tier.


I see ..so kurt was already dead from ten years before....even dvd were said to be the next gen. Lol


----------



## Redline (May 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Avatar: the Fish Bender


----------



## Redline (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Redline (May 18, 2020)

Flame said:


> well now that you got it the least you could do is play it. have you given it a shot?


Nice avy flame ..now you just need a lighter and a fart to make it happen! Xd


----------



## Shrike (May 18, 2020)

Soca said:


> I tried already and I can barely play 20 minutes of it. Its why I was complaining in the first place mane.



You could stream, we would watch that for sure


----------



## 青月光 (May 18, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 18, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 18, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## Redline (May 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That's why I asked. Something told me it was BS. Never do that again, DeV.


 Micky raging... XD


----------



## DeVision (May 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That's why I asked. Something told me it was BS. Never do that again, DeV.



I'll do it again!


----------



## Ren. (May 18, 2020)

@Soca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'll do it again!



@Kinjin he is planning on violating the sanctity of Birthday wishing. Please Violate his posting rights, violently.


----------



## DeVision (May 18, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Kinjin he is planning on violating the sanctity of Birthday wishing. Please Violate his posting rights, violently.



Ask Marc. He's waiting for an opportunity.


----------



## Redline (May 18, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Ask Marc. He's waiting for an opportunity.


Make them an offer they can't refuse


----------



## Redline (May 18, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Soca


There is a new first mate in town!
Jinbee is a Strawhat now..deal with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (May 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrPopo (May 18, 2020)

Logan pual


----------



## Lurko (May 18, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Logan pual


Haterz goona hate.


----------



## MrPopo (May 18, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Haterz goona hate.


You a maverick ?


----------



## Lurko (May 18, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> You a maverick ?


Are you?


----------



## MrPopo (May 18, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Are you?


Nope


----------



## Lurko (May 18, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Nope


Ok.


----------



## Redline (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 18, 2020)

@Nana


----------



## Ekkologix (May 18, 2020)

does vergo have bounty


----------



## Mariko (May 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> does vergo have bounty



@Amol here what we need a weekly chapter.

This section turns weird when we don't have solid things to discuss.

Just check the OL's threads.


----------



## Shrike (May 18, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> does vergo have bounty



Na, he was a Marine until the moment of his apparent death.


----------



## Mariko (May 18, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Na, he was a Marine until the moment of his apparent death.



OP's verse, the best place (not) to die.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Tenma !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (May 19, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Tenma !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 19, 2020)

Happy birthday @Tenma

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Redline (May 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


I find hard to find this meme funny..but fair enough


----------



## Redline (May 19, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Tenma !!!


Auguri @Tenma 




Ren. said:


> Happy Birthday @Tenma !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (May 19, 2020)

hbd m9!! @Tenma

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (May 19, 2020)




----------



## CaptainCommander (May 19, 2020)

Who would be in which Kingdoms?



The North- Elbaf. Warriors who believe in honour and beating you up face to face. Large territory for those Giants

The Vale- Big Mom. I was thinking Reach or West for her, but her kingdom is highly impregnable to the point Roger doesn't want to attack her.

The Iron Islands-Beast Pirates. The Iron Born like conquest more than any other house. They also are the best at what they do in the ocean but the worst on land. Likewise Kaido is #1 in strength but his team lacks versatility or even much intelligence.

The Riverlands-Punk Hazard. Historically a chaotic place surrounded by enemies on all sides who terrorize and scar the land. Eventually left to the mercy of spineless villains. Sounds familiar?

The West- Marines. They're not #1 in anything but they come pretty close in everything. They have no problem forming alliances and back stabbing said alliances and all manner of cheating to win.

Crownlands- Marie Goise, enough said.

Stormlands- Dressrosa. Talk about family drama and in-fighting.

Dragon Stone- Ohara. The old world.

The Reach-Whitebeard. The largest territory (Outside of the North) and most populated with good revenue streams. Their people are nice enough but short of a few exceptional fighters like the Tarlys they are individually weak.

Dorne- Red hair Pirates. Assuming they're not already in Elbaf, the Dorns have a smaller population but they have unique talents such as taking out Dragons and are difficult to find.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian (May 19, 2020)

Laugh Tale is west of Westeros


----------



## Flower (May 19, 2020)

Dice Roll!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 19, 2020)

Flower said:


> Dice Roll!


*This is probably the wrong thread Flower Senpai. 


You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## Flower (May 19, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *This is probably the wrong thread Flower Senpai. *
> 
> 
> *You may call me Sensei. *


Yeah, just noticed that, my dear Kouhai.

Although dice rolling is fun, regardless.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 19, 2020)

Flower said:


> Yeah, just noticed that, my dear Kouhai.
> 
> Although dice rolling is fun, regardless.


*Shall we roll for fun, Flower Senpai? 100 faced die 12 times. 



You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## VileNotice (May 19, 2020)

Shouldn’t Dorne be Dressrosa? They’re both based off Spain iirc

I guess Sky Islands would be Essos?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 19, 2020)

if One Piece was GoT we would get full Nami/Robin/Hancock nudity


----------



## 青月光 (May 19, 2020)

Yo dawgs what's up?


----------



## Ekkologix (May 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Yo dawgs what's up?



nm mang playing some valorant, hby?  

yo btw do u usually use phone for this forum lol?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yo btw do u usually use phone for this forum lol?


*How does one manage that? @Saluja [I][B]Alibaba[/B][/I] explain thyself.  *



*You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## 青月光 (May 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> nm mang playing some valorant, hby?
> 
> yo btw do u usually use phone for this forum lol?





Light D Lamperouge said:


> *How does one manage that? @Saluja [I][B]Alibaba[/B][/I] explain thyself.  *
> 
> 
> 
> *You may call me Sensei. *



Watching anime   I think I'm at 30 harem animes watched now. 20 to go 

I use the phone 99% of the time I'm on NF. I'm just not used to a PC because I've been like 5 years without one. I guess it works because my phone is a Samsung Galaxy S9+ 

When we were playing the game I was at the beach and the battery died. Right in the most important part


----------



## jesusus (May 19, 2020)

If One Piece was GoT we would get real deaths


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 19, 2020)

I wouldn’t limit it to just Westeros. I’d put the Beast Pirates in the Dothraki Great Grass Sea, give the Iron Islands over to the Fishman

Have Skypeia floating in the clouds above Old Valyria. 

Blackbeard is pretty much the Euron Greyjoy from the books.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (May 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Watching anime   I think I'm at 30 harem animes watched now. 20 to go







> I use the phone 99% of the time I'm on NF. I'm just not used to a PC because I've been like 5 years without one. I guess it works because my phone is a Samsung Galaxy S9+
> 
> When we were playing the game I was at the beach and the battery died. Right in the most important part




thats impressive tho I can't tolerate phone for more than 5 minutes lol

guess thats what I get for being certified PC gamer 

Unlucky battery got rekt. Also you need to be home these days instead lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Watching anime  I think I'm at 30 harem animes watched now. 20 to go







Alibaba Saluja said:


> I use the phone 99% of the time I'm on NF.








Alibaba Saluja said:


> I was at the beach


----------



## Brian (May 19, 2020)

Shirahoshi is the mother of seakings, the breaker of chains, princess of Fishmen Island, and protector of the sea.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 青月光 (May 19, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


>





Light D Lamperouge said:


>







True story 

Out of these 30 only 2 or 3 didn't have any Echi stuff.




Go D. Usopp said:


> thats impressive tho I can't tolerate phone for more than 5 minutes lol
> 
> guess thats what I get for being certified PC gamer
> 
> Unlucky battery got rekt. Also you need to be home these days instead lol



Almost all restrictions have been lifted here already. We just need to use masks in closed spaces. Thanks for the concern bro 

I used to play Dreamcast, PlayStation 2 and such. I'm retired of games  what type of games do you play?



Light D Lamperouge said:


>



I didn't even know it was that unusual to use the phone for NF 




Light D Lamperouge said:


>



Life's hard bro. I got sunburns


----------



## 青月光 (May 19, 2020)

Here's the photo I used for the photo of the week contest which finished just now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I didn't even know it was that unusual to use the phone for NF






Alibaba Saluja said:


> Life's hard bro. I got sunburns


*Stay at home   


*


----------



## Admiral Ryokugyu (May 19, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> if One Piece was GoT we would get full Nami/Robin/Hancock nudity


Imagine the death count.


----------



## CaptainCommander (May 19, 2020)

~Avant~ said:


> I wouldn’t limit it to just Westeros. I’d put the Beast Pirates in the Dothraki Great Grass Sea, give the Iron Islands over to the Fishman
> 
> Have Skypeia floating in the clouds above Old Valyria.
> 
> Blackbeard is pretty much the Euron Greyjoy from the books.



Yeah I considered that. It just seemed to much once you add the True North, Myr, Braavos, etc.



Shiba D. Inu said:


> if One Piece was GoT we would get full Nami/Robin/Hancock nudity



Weird, I always took you for preferring Fuji/Kizaru/Akainu


----------



## 青月光 (May 19, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Stay at home
> 
> *



I'll try 

Me after 2 hours at home:


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 19, 2020)

Iron Bank could be Eneis Lobby


----------



## Redline (May 19, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fujitora (May 19, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> if One Piece was GoT we would get full Nami/Robin/Hancock nudity


I wanna spend my days between hancocks legs, a face full of nectar juice. Hmmmmmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (May 19, 2020)

sup folk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Admiral Ryokugyu (May 19, 2020)

Golden Company - Germa 66.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 19, 2020)

I was thinking Dorne should be Alabasta tbh. Not only they are both desert themed, but they are both the odd one in the state (Alabasta has the celestial dragon family that didn't rise to Mariejois, and Dorne is the one kingdom that is still independent from Westeros).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Draco Bolton (May 19, 2020)

Shanks is a slave driver from Slaver's Bay (with others Tenryuubito).

Beast Pirates are dothraki.

Sanji is a man of the Night's Watch.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> what type of games do you play?



mostly league lol, but I do enjoy bunch of fps games like OW, valorant and paladins xdd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (May 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Here's the photo I used for the photo of the week contest which finished just now



Great pic!

But wasn't the theme flowers this week?


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 19, 2020)

Alabasta is definitely Meereen. Pyramids and all.


----------



## Mariko (May 19, 2020)

Then Luffy = John Snow and Usopp = Brandon


----------



## Mariko (May 19, 2020)

Fuck you HBO!


----------



## 青月光 (May 19, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Great pic!
> 
> But wasn't the theme flowers this week?



Thanks 

This week the theme is flowers 

The one that just finished was freestyle, theme from last week (voting closed today and results were announced)


----------



## Brian (May 19, 2020)

@Soca = The High Sparrow


----------



## Soca (May 19, 2020)

Brian said:


> @Soca = The High Sparrow


Nay

I'll be Daenary's. Easy to anger, gives no fucks and my final act will involve burning down everything, including my character development


----------



## Irene (May 19, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Here's the photo I used for the photo of the week contest which finished just now


Really beautiful shot

Nothing is better than watching the sunset at sea


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 19, 2020)

Why merge the thread with the convo?


----------



## Ekkologix (May 19, 2020)

Usopp = Sam


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 19, 2020)

Shanks = Jaime Lannister
White beard = Barristan Selmy
Roger = Arthur Dayne or.... Rhaegar?


----------



## Beast (May 19, 2020)

Garp= The mountain


----------



## Ren. (May 20, 2020)

*One Piece Star Joins Ghost of Tsushima's Japanese Voice Cast*





@Light D Lamperouge @Redline


----------



## Flame (May 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Here's the photo I used for the photo of the week contest which finished just now


nice, i voted for you  



Soca said:


> sup folk


why is it that when you're moving posts from deleted threads to this one they all spread out randomly?


----------



## Lurko (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Soca (May 20, 2020)

Flame said:


> why is it that when you're moving posts from deleted threads to this one they all spread out randomly?


It's not random, the posts just automatically align with the time they were posted on. So if cats were commenting between 4-5pm on tuesday in one thread and it gets merged with this one then they'd align with the comments in here that were posted in the same time frame 



Go D. Usopp said:


> Usopp = Sam


Why?


----------



## Ren. (May 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 20, 2020)

Nana said:


> Really beautiful shot
> 
> Nothing is better than watching the sunset at sea





Flame said:


> nice, i voted for you



Thank you 

Sunset at the beach is really nice


----------



## Ren. (May 20, 2020)

@girafarig


----------



## January (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 20, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @girafarig


He's working his way to Roger level muscles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 20, 2020)

Meteoroid over Indonesia


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 20, 2020)

Has it been 3 days? Can I finally change back? @Nana


----------



## DeVision (May 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Meteoroid over Indonesia



Nice.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 20, 2020)

*Watch these. They are marvelous.*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (May 20, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Has it been 3 days? Can I finally change back? @Nana


yes


----------



## 青月光 (May 20, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 20, 2020)

Tomb of Ramesses VI, The Valley of Kings, Egypt



"Rich or poor, we all end up in the same grave".
Whoever said that obviously never visited this place


----------



## Redline (May 20, 2020)

That's me when I was born


----------



## Redline (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Oreki (May 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Tomb of Ramesses VI, The Valley of Kings, Egypt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dead man tell no tales

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (May 20, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Tomb of Ramesses VI, The Valley of Kings, Egypt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These folks even got their tombs raided by Lara.


----------



## Shrike (May 20, 2020)

January said:


> These rich folks even got their tombs raided by Lara. ￼



Was it The Last Revelation? Loved that one the most after the original TR. A long time ago tho.


----------



## January (May 20, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Was it The Last Revelation? Loved that one the most after the original TR. A long time ago tho.


Haven't played Lara Croft since long time man.

I came across this clip, was quite amazed by the sheer beauty of the scenery

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shrike (May 20, 2020)

January said:


> Haven't played Lara Croft since long time man.
> 
> I came across this clip, was quite amazed by the sheer beauty of the scenery



Played it very recently, all 3 of the rebooted trilogy since I haven't touched the franchise in like 10 years. Has some amazing scenery that's for sure. The games are solid too. Not better than the old titles because you actually raided tombs and they had better level design and traps, but the new games are a different kind of good, they have their perks. I do recommend them even though the games are a bit lost at what genre do they want to be other than adventure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (May 20, 2020)

new games feel very limited in the set of movements but offer alot better quality. Idk why but I always enjoy the older style games better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (May 20, 2020)

I've been working in the gaming industry for 6 years, always open for talks about vidya

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (May 20, 2020)

I just play xd

mostly online ones tho cuz campaign games r kinda meh now imo


----------



## Redline (May 20, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I've been working in the gaming industry for 6 years, always open for talks about vidya


I am looking forward for the vahalla land


----------



## Ekkologix (May 21, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I've been working in the gaming industry for 6 years, always open for talks about vidya



thats pretty sick man, which companies where u working with?


----------



## Lurko (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Ren. (May 21, 2020)

@Lurker  care to explain how did this shit get 1B views?

I am glad I have adblocker for these exact videos.


----------



## Ren. (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 21, 2020)

Ren. said:


> @Lurker  care to explain how did this shit get 1B views?
> 
> I am glad I have adblocker for these exact videos.


Look at Gooba. 69 for example.... It's mumble not rap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 21, 2020)

i see mod bias against Zoro fans
@3 Swords got banned

its time to rise up brothers
@Kamina. @Donquixote Doflamingo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamina. (May 21, 2020)

Its absolutely disgusting really. A humble man spreading the truth was banned by the mods because their shitting their pants at the culmination of hype coming to fruition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (May 21, 2020)

well to be fair he was a bit aggressive in defending Zoro

I am a certified Zoro fan but I must say this was something else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Bernkastel !!!


----------



## Redline (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (May 21, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 21, 2020)

@Bernkastel


----------



## Bernkastel (May 21, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Bernkastel !!!





Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Bernkastel


How do you know it though ?


----------



## DeVision (May 21, 2020)

Bernkastel said:


> How do you know it though ?



He's a stalker.

Happy birthday!

EDIT: Serious answer:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bernkastel (May 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> He's a stalker.
> 
> Happy birthday!
> 
> ...


Ahh thanks...now i feel bad for all the people i haven't wished happy birthday cause i never check that...


----------



## Gledania (May 21, 2020)

Bernkastel said:


> Ahh thanks...now i feel bad for all the people i haven't wished happy birthday cause i never check that...


Happy birthday may you have wonderfull dreams of you marrying the empress and living with her even tho Reiju is > Her and you know it.


----------



## Gledania (May 21, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu is @Light D Lamperouge your best buddy in this section ? 

I found out he like the same characters as you. Crocodile , DD , Law , Mihawk, admirals, white beard, ect ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 21, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> @Shiba D. Inu is @Light D Lamperouge your best buddy in this section ?
> 
> I found out he like the same characters as you. Crocodile , DD , Law , Mihawk, admirals, white beard, ect ...


Light is a top-tier poster and pillar of the OL community


----------



## DeVision (May 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Light is a top-tier poster and pillar of the OL community



I'll allow him to call me sensei. @Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Bernkastel (May 21, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Happy birthday may you have wonderfull dreams of you marrying the empress and living with her even tho Reiju is > Her and you know it.


Thank you and even though you're wrong i will let it slide this time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (May 21, 2020)

how is everyone's day going  ?


----------



## DeVision (May 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> how is everyone's day going  ?



The day is over. Going to take a bath and go to sleep soon. Tomorrow is another working day. XD


----------



## 青月光 (May 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> how is everyone's day going  ?



Beach again


----------



## Irene (May 21, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Beach again


I envy you  



DeVision said:


> The day is over. Going to take a bath and go to sleep soon. Tomorrow is another working day. XD


ay work, at least weekend gonna be soon


----------



## Irene (May 21, 2020)

it is just another normal day for me doing nothing  


I wanna go swim in this hot weather  but yea ... not possible


----------



## DeVision (May 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> I envy you
> 
> 
> ay work, at least weekend gonna be soon



Well.. Today was a holliday, and tomorrow should've been also free (to "merge" it with the weekend). But I have a lot to do so I can't leave it like that. I'll go work for 4-5 hours.


----------



## Shrike (May 21, 2020)

Nana said:


> it is just another normal day for me doing nothing
> 
> 
> I wanna go swim in this hot weather  but yea ... not possible



If they don't open the pools this year I am gonna buy a pool for the yard, no way to have a summer with no swimming every other day.


----------



## DeVision (May 21, 2020)

Shrike said:


> If they don't open the pools this year I am gonna buy a pool for the yard, no way to have a summer with no swimming every other day.



I'm comming over.


----------



## Shrike (May 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I'm comming over.



I am serious, every summer I am almost every day at the pools, it's my lifeblood. No pools = shitty summer. Swimming is life


----------



## DeVision (May 21, 2020)

Shrike said:


> I am serious, every summer I am almost every day at the pools, it's my lifeblood. No pools = shitty summer. Swimming is life



Yeah. I know how hot it can be..

I was even thinking about signing up to a indoor swimming pool here. But then came corona. XD
It's the only sport I can do here. XD


----------



## Irene (May 21, 2020)

Shrike said:


> If they don't open the pools this year I am gonna buy a pool for the yard, no way to have a summer with no swimming every other day.


lol this reminds of the plastic pool that I had when I was young


----------



## Ekkologix (May 21, 2020)

happy birthday @Bernkastel !!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 21, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> Light is a top-tier poster and pillar of the OL community





DeVision said:


> I'll allow him to call me sensei. @Light D Lamperouge


*Much obliged Vision De. However, this one must inform that one that that one is in the wrong in this particular case. It is not that one that should be addressed as Sensei, on the contrary, it is this one that ought to be called that. This one is willing to exonerate this ghastly transgression on the terms that the aforementioned egregious peccadillo ought not repeat in the future. If it in fact does repeat, this one is not sure if this one would be able to acquit such a wrongdoing. *



*You may call me Sensei. *





Shrike said:


> If they don't open the pools this year I am gonna buy a pool for the yard, no way to have a summer with no swimming every other day.


*I have one. It's around 5 meters long iirc. *


----------



## DeVision (May 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Much obliged Vision De. However, this one must inform that one that that one is in the wrong in this particular case. It is not that one that should be addressed as Sensei, on the contrary, it is this one that ought to be called that. This one is willing to exonerate this ghastly transgression on the terms that the aforementioned egregious peccadillo ought not repeat in the future. If it in fact does repeat, this one is not sure if this one would be able to acquit such a wrongdoing. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay. You can call me sempai.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 21, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Okay. You can call me sempai.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I have one. It's around 5 meters long iirc. *



you know what else is 5 meters long


----------



## Lurko (May 21, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> you know what else is 5 meters long


Deez nuts.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 21, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Deez nuts.







*Spoiler*: __ 



Usopp's "nose"


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 21, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> you know what else is 5 meters long


*Uso *


----------



## Lurko (May 21, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Uso *


Lewdman


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 21, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Lewdman


*Lurk  




You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## Mysticreader (May 21, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Bernkastel 

Have a good one!


----------



## Lurko (May 21, 2020)




----------



## blueice12 (May 22, 2020)

When I finally finished Jormugand I thought it had more parts but it turns it doesn't
Still a cool anime especially Koko


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Mrdude !!!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

*@Alibaba Saluja please tag me in those photo of the week etc competitions so I can get some CC points by  voting, please. *


----------



## 青月光 (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *@Alibaba Saluja please tag me in those photo of the week etc competitions so I can get some CC points by  voting, please. *




I got you bro



If you want you can also go to your user tab --> Preferences --> check Contest Alerts. You'll start receiving alerts for joining and voting


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I got you bro
> 
> 
> 
> If you want you can also go to you user tab --> Preferences --> check Contest Alerts. You'll start receiving alerts for joining and voting


Thanks brah. I just did it. But also please tag me lmao.


----------



## 青月光 (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Thanks brah. I just did it. But also please tag me lmao.



I'll tag you no worries


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'll tag you no worries


*Let's roll a quick one. *


----------



## 青月光 (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Let's roll a quick one. *



Let's go


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Let's go


----------



## 青月光 (May 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Let's go



Where were these rolls in the Pirate hunters game?


----------



## 青月光 (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

*We need a tie breaker @Saluja [I][B]Alibaba[/B][/I]. Please deploy your die rolling skills and succumb to the victor that is this one. *


----------



## 青月光 (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *We need a tie breaker @Saluja [I][B]Alibaba[/B][/I]. Please deploy your die rolling skills and succumb to the victor that is this one. *



We'll see who'll come out on top 

Here goes nothing


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We'll see who'll come out on top
> 
> Here goes nothing


*Not a mighty display, if I do say so myself. Let me not jinx myself though. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Not a mighty display, if I do say so myself. Let me not jinx myself though. *



Op Rolls


----------



## DeVision (May 22, 2020)

Don't make me call in @January


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Op Rolls


*'T was to be expected. You've challenged the reaper after all.*



*Good game nonetheless. I'll be claiming your soul a bit later. *

​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

*Vision *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Vengarl !!!


----------



## DeVision (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Vision *



What?


----------



## blueice12 (May 22, 2020)

Started Canaan yesterday and finished it today at in the middle of 11 o clock


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What?


*Why the lewd?  *


----------



## DeVision (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Why the lewd?  *



Why not? Every post from you deserves at least one lewd. You know it's true.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why not? Every post from you deserves at least one lewd. You know it's true.




*No u. *


----------



## DeVision (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *No u. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


>


----------



## January (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

January said:


>


*Draw your sword. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

_*@January 12 rolls 100 faced die *_


----------



## January (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Draw your sword. *



*Spoiler*: __ 



You better flee like Grandmaster did this week


----------



## January (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*@January 12 rolls 100 faced die *_


The key is to have faith in yourself.


----------



## January (May 22, 2020)

Do i need to go on?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

January said:


> Do i need to go on?


*Yes. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

*Best of 5 though. *


----------



## January (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Best of 5 though. *


Your turn!!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

January said:


> The key is to have faith in yourself.


*1*


----------



## DeVision (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Draw your sword. *



LMFAO. Luzer!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

*@DeVision appeared and I started getting shitty rolls.  *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

*Gratz @January *


----------



## January (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Gratz @January *


How i feel right now


----------



## January (May 22, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge , how about another round.

If i win, you stop using that font?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

January said:


> @Light D Lamperouge , how about another round.
> 
> If i win, you stop using that font?


*Aye sure. If you win I'll stop using the font for 3 days. If I win you gotta use it for 3 days. Deal? *


----------



## January (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Aye sure. If you win I'll stop using the font for 3 days. If I win you gotta use it for 3 days. Deal? *


Deal


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

January said:


> Deal


*Who shall roll first? *


----------



## January (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Who shall roll first? *


Go ahead!!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

​


----------



## January (May 22, 2020)

wtf is with those rolls

i don't want to use that stupid font


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

January said:


> wtf is with those rolls
> 
> i don't want to use that stupid font


*Roll mofo*


----------



## January (May 22, 2020)

Lord Apoo, i call thee for help against this lost soul.


----------



## MrPopo (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

January said:


> Lord Apoo, i call thee for help against this lost soul.


*It's over January.  4:1 win for me. Please use this font in the next 3 days. *


----------



## January (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *It's over January. Please use this font in the next 3 days. *


_*You may call me sensei now*_


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

January said:


> _*You may call me sensei now*_


*Lower it down to 3, not 4, regarding the font size. 




You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## January (May 22, 2020)

_*i have to use this pathetic font for 3 days *_


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

*Now watch this @January 







*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

January said:


> _*i have to use this pathetic font for 3 days *_





*No complaining. Use it with pride. 



You may call me Sensei. *​


----------



## January (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *No complaining. Use it with pride.*​


















 




*Spoiler*: __ 



*you may call me sensei now*


----------



## MrPopo (May 22, 2020)

January said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> *you may call me sensei now*


Another Lewdsensei


----------



## DeVision (May 22, 2020)

January said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> *you may call me sensei now*



Damn. You disappointed me.


----------



## DeVision (May 22, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Another Lewdsensei



At least this one isn't stroking his scythe like a D... like the other one.


----------



## January (May 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn. You disappointed me.





*Spoiler*: __ 



*The spirit i summoned is no more among us,  *




January said:


> Lord Apoo, i call thee for help against this lost soul.






*hence my apparent defeat.  ***


----------



## Redline (May 22, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Another Lewdsensei


Maruuuuuuu


----------



## Redline (May 22, 2020)

T


Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Now watch this @January *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just gay...imo


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


> At least this one isn't stroking his scythe like a D... like the other one.


_*As if you wouldn't Vision De. *_


_*


January said:




Spoiler:  



The spirit i summoned is no more among us,  




Click to expand...

*_


January said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*Hear me o frog in the well. Discover yourself, see the world, and grow strong, January. As the strongest, I will wait for years if need be. Strive with your whole heart and mind to best these rolls. Strive to surpass me January. *_


[QUOTE="Redline, post: 61648530, member: 270691"]T

That's just gay...imo[/QUOTE]
_*Ok. *_


----------



## Redline (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*As if you wouldn't Vision De. *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*Ok. *_[/QUOTE]
Who is he? What anime or manga? ..kinda look like to son or drakula, alucard


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

Redline said:


> Who is he? What anime or manga? ..kinda look like to son or drakula, alucard


*Undertaker from Black Butler.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Draw your sword. *


Can't rep at the moment.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Can't rep at the moment.


*I can *


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I can *


----------



## Irene (May 22, 2020)

@Shiba D. Inu  do you like Zoro ?


----------



## Ekkologix (May 22, 2020)

m-masaka?!

@January lost a dice 1v1??

I thought legends said in a dice 1v1 always bet on January!

In the OL games, the Telegram, and the Convo. He is the World's Strongest Dicethrower!!!


----------



## DeVision (May 22, 2020)

No. I am, when I try.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> m-masaka?!
> 
> @January lost a dice 1v1??
> 
> ...


*People say and it is said. Unfortunately Ianuarius came across the Reaper. *






DeVision said:


> No. I am, when I try.


​


----------



## Ekkologix (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *People say and it is said. Unfortunately Ianuarius came across the Reaper. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats one ugly a55 weapon lmao


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Shiba D. Inu  do you like Zoro ?


i love big long sword(s)


----------



## January (May 22, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> m-masaka?!
> 
> @January lost a dice 1v1??
> 
> ...


*I am a fallen dice-lord now.*

*
Still hate this stupid font.*


----------



## blueice12 (May 22, 2020)

DeVision said:


>



Nice profile pic
Robin looks good


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

January said:


> *Still hate this stupid font.*


*This one had thought that this one and that one had already amended this egregious transgression. Use it with pride. 



You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## Ekkologix (May 22, 2020)

January said:


> *I am a fallen dice-lord now.*
> 
> *
> Still hate this stupid font.*



I would like to challenge @Light D Lamperouge for a chance to get you back your old font but his dice rolls are too scary for me to handle 

only @Nana , the World's Strongest Dicewoman can compete vs that


----------



## Ekkologix (May 22, 2020)

blueice12 said:


> Nice profile pic
> Robin looks good



can you still not get any avi btw or you chose not to lol


----------



## blueice12 (May 22, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> can you still not get any avi btw or you chose not to lol



Choose not to


----------



## January (May 22, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> I would like to challenge @Light D Lamperouge for a chance to get you back your old font but his dice rolls are too scary for me to handle
> 
> only @Nana , the World's Strongest Dicewoman can compete vs that


_*Thanks for the offer but if you lose, it would be terrible see more of this font in the section. *_



Light D Lamperouge said:


> *This one had thought that this one and that one had already amended this egregious transgression. Use it with pride. *
> 
> 
> 
> *You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

January said:


> _*Thanks for the offer but if you lose, it would be terrible see more of this font in the section. *_


*Jan *


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Jan *


Face Nana.


----------



## 青月光 (May 22, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge vs @Nana 

A dice duel that will shake the Grandline OL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (May 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Light D Lamperouge vs @Nana
> 
> A dice duel that will shake the Grandline OL


well u know who won the latest dice game



so you know the results beforehand


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Face Nana.


*Sure Lurker. 



Nana said:



			well u know who won the latest dice game



so you know the results beforehand
		
Click to expand...

Font bet? If I win you gotta write like this for 3 days, if you win I'll stop. 
*


----------



## Irene (May 22, 2020)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i love big long sword(s)


I take that as yes 

so I saw this Zoro & Shiba fanart and thought of u and made it ava 
if u wanna wear it then go ahead, if u don't feel like then any Zoro fan is free to use it ^^





Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Sure Lurker. *
> 
> 
> *Font bet? If I win you gotta write like this for 3 days, if you win I'll stop. *


u writing like this cuz of a bet ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> Zoro & Shiba fanart


cute


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> I take that as yes
> 
> so I saw this Zoro & Shiba fanart and thought of u and made it ava
> if u wanna wear it then go ahead, if u don't feel like then any Zoro fan is free to use it ^^
> ...


It's a new kink.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> u writing like this cuz of a bet ?


*No. I was practicing for a dupe. Not here though. 




You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *No. I was practicing for a dupe. Not here though. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lewdman strikes again....


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Lewdman strikes again....


*Burger *


----------



## Irene (May 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> It's a new kink.


the writing ? 

ok @Light D Lamperouge  we roll 100d to the max aka 12 rolls


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Burger *


Burger


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> the writing ?
> 
> ok @Light D Lamperouge  we roll 100d to the max aka 12 rolls


Yeah.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> the writing ?
> 
> ok @Light D Lamperouge  we roll 100d to the max aka 12 rolls


*Yes. 

Best of 5. *


----------



## Irene (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Yes.*
> 
> *Best of 5. *


nah just one roll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> nah just one roll


*Best of 5 or no deal. *


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> nah just one roll


He likes to have more shots to win.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> He likes to have more shots to win.


*Burger *


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Burger *


?


----------



## Irene (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Best of 5 or no deal. *


no deal

this best of 5 is for ppl who know they will lose


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> no deal
> 
> this best of 5 is for ppl who know they will lose


How bad is your bet if I bet you?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> ?


*How are you this fine evening? *




Nana said:


> no deal
> 
> this best of 5 is for ppl who know they will lose


*Best I can do is best of 3. *


----------



## Irene (May 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> How bad is your bet if I bet you?


not bad 

what do u have in mind ?


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> not bad
> 
> what do u have in mind ?


Show me....


----------



## Irene (May 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Show me....


if u lose u get a kpop avy or cute avy


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *How are you this fine evening? *
> 
> 
> *Best I can do is best of 3. *


Are you goona face her or will it be me?


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> if u lose u get a kpop avy or cute avy


What if I win?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Are you goona face her or will it be me?


*Only if Nana is up for a best of 3. *


----------



## Irene (May 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> What if I win?


idk 
up to u 
what do u want ?


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Only if Nana is up for a best of 3. *


Ok I'm up.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Ok I'm up.


*Do it. Win. *


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> idk
> up to u
> what do u want ?


In your Sig.You have to write Lurker is the best Sempai.


----------



## Irene (May 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> In your Sig.You have to write Lurker is the best Sempai.


it should be in n but ok 

we roll 100d 12 times aka all the rolls and highest wins


----------



## Irene (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> it should be in n but ok
> 
> we roll 100d 12 times aka all the rolls and highest wins


Ok Senpai then.


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> it should be in n but ok
> 
> we roll 100d 12 times aka all the rolls and highest wins


Hey we roll 100 once Nana.


----------



## Irene (May 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Hey we roll 100 once Nana.


ok then try beat my 100


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> ok then try beat my 100


Ok.


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Roll!


----------



## Irene (May 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Roll!


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Nana said:


>


Did you roll 100 and no 12 faces?


----------



## Irene (May 22, 2020)

sorry _senpai _but is not your lucky day 



we love winning


----------



## Irene (May 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Did you roll 100 and no 12 faces?


u wanted only once u got it


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> sorry _senpai _but is not your lucky day
> 
> 
> 
> we love winning


*I am bored. Let's do a quick one.  100 faced 12 times. I win you use the font, I lose I don't use the font. 3 days. OK?*


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> sorry _senpai _but is not your lucky day
> 
> 
> 
> we love winning


Ok I lost.


----------



## Irene (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I am bored. Let's do a quick one.  100 faced 12 times. I win you use the font, I lose I don't use the font. 3 days. OK?*


no Light, u had your chance before ..


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> no Light, u had your chance before ..




*Come on. *


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> no Light, u had your chance before ..


I know. I took his burden.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

*All the cool kids are doing it this way. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 22, 2020)

So you two postponed your duel?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> So you two postponed your duel?


*Salu *


----------



## 青月光 (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Salu *



Call me Ali Light-sensei 

Salu is too close to Saruman


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Call me Ali Light-sensei
> 
> Salu is too close to Saruman


*I shall do so Ali, because you called me Sensei. 




You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

*I am sorry OL but this power knows no restrain. 
*​


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

?


----------



## Irene (May 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I know. I took his burden.


 

3 days ~ have fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

If you go challenge her then I'll rep you.


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Good avatar tbh.


----------



## Irene (May 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


looks good on u


----------



## 青月光 (May 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


>



Nice avy Lurker-san 

Candy for the eyes


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Irene (May 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Good avatar tbh.


ofc it is Goddess Irene


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Light is too scared to face Nana.


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> ofc it is Goddess Irene


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> If you go challenge her then I'll rep you.


*She ducked my challenge already. 




Nana best of three, font bet? *


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

@Nana You goona take that?


----------



## Irene (May 22, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Nana You goona take that?


I don't fall for low quality bait 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> *She ducked my challenge already. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only chickens who fear losing do best of three


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> I don't fall for low quality bait
> 
> 
> Only chickens who fear losing do best of three


*Ok fine. 1 round 12 dice. Font bet. If I win you write like this for 3 days, if you win I stop writing like this for 3 days. *


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> I don't fall for low quality bait
> 
> 
> Only chickens who fear losing do best of three


But Nana I wasn't


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Shit people can call me Big L now because of my Username.


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


How da fuck


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

Big L said:


> How da fuck


*It's already happening eh. *


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Lewdman said:


> *It's already happening eh. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

*3*


----------



## Irene (May 22, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Ok fine. 1 round 12 dice. Font bet. If I win you write like this for 3 days, if you win I stop writing like this for 3 days. *


I am not in the mood rn 

You missed the chance 

Gotta sleep, Bye.


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

@Nana Play his game. Come on.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am not in the mood rn
> 
> You missed the chance
> 
> Gotta sleep, Bye.


*Aye, sure. Good night Nana. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

_*1*_


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Hmm.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

*I can't believe we got the same number on the first one. *


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

693.....


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2020)

*Let's test it again lmao. If we get the same number or 693 something is up. 3 rolls. *


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

Nana had 770 early on.....


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2020)

All 500s?


----------



## Ekkologix (May 23, 2020)

this is how u roll u bunch of amateur fodders


----------



## Ekkologix (May 23, 2020)

the second 12 rolls symbolizes your pathetic rolls


----------



## Lurko (May 23, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> this is how u roll u bunch of amateur fodders


If only you did that to Nana when it matters.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 23, 2020)

Lurker said:


> If only you did that to Nana when it matters.



I dont want a teletuby avi nor microscopic font


----------



## Gledania (May 23, 2020)

Gonna ask for another vacation ban. See you guys when chapter 981 is out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 23, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Gonna ask for another vacation ban. See you guys when chapter 981 is out.




Oh, you're still alive?


----------



## Redline (May 23, 2020)

Gledinos said:


> Gonna ask for another vacation ban. See you guys when chapter 981 is out.


Bye gled!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 23, 2020)

*210*


----------



## DeVision (May 23, 2020)

Hm


----------



## DeVision (May 23, 2020)

My luck is shit as always.


----------



## January (May 23, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 23, 2020)

January said:


>


*How are you on this fine day Ianuarius? 



You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## January (May 23, 2020)

*Great, but can she drink from that without spilling?
*


Light D Lamperouge said:


> *How are you on this fine day Ianuarius? *
> 
> 
> 
> *You may call me Sensei. *


*2 more days to go*





*You may call me senpai*


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 23, 2020)

January said:


> *2 more days to go*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Use it with pride. Everywhere. 



You may call me  Sensei. *


----------



## Redline (May 23, 2020)

NA na land?!?!?! Lmaooo
Ps..I lose as soon as I click play


----------



## Redline (May 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *How are you on this fine day Ianuarius? *
> 
> 
> 
> *You may call me Sensei. *


Hey this is still a red line not a light porno lewd convo !
Gotta have to catch up, you reach the top contributor lewd land mate but I can go up pretty quickly thanks to my gif powa! Xd
Lol


----------



## Redline (May 23, 2020)

Eheheh .... Number of the beast I like that first roll... XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 23, 2020)

I see some correlation with boobs somehow


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 23, 2020)

Redline said:


> I see some correlation with boobs somehow


_* Red *_


----------



## Redline (May 23, 2020)

I know what you were thinking last night!.. here light home video pic on real TV!


----------



## Redline (May 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _* Red *_


Damn...go Oden slice the big pig ! XD


----------



## 青月光 (May 23, 2020)

Beach:

Degrees --> 23°

Wind --> 26 km/h


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Beach:
> 
> Degrees --> 23°
> 
> Wind --> 26 km/h


*[HASHTAG]#StayAtHome[/HASHTAG]*






Redline said:


> I know what you were thinking last night!.. here light home video pic on real TV!


*Red *


----------



## Redline (May 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Beach:
> 
> Degrees --> 23°
> 
> Wind --> 26 km/h


Yes...here's my picture..go ahead...lol


----------



## 青月光 (May 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *[HASHTAG]#StayAtHome[/HASHTAG]*






​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> ​


*I have no idea what that is Ali. I assume you are saying that you are a Sagittarius. Even so, I have no idea what it should mean. *


----------



## 青月光 (May 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I have no idea what that is Ali. *



It's the Sagittarius symbol. Summing it up Sagittarius are always on the move

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's the Sagittarius symbol. Summing it up Sagittarius are always on the move


*I edited my post. Tell me o prophet, what is it said for those who are Scorpios?*


----------



## Redline (May 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I edited my post. Tell me o prophet, what is it said for those who are Scorpios?*


Lol..I don't know what she says but maybe you understand .. lmaoooo


----------



## Redline (May 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I have no idea what that is Ali. I assume you are saying that you are a Sagittarius. Even so, I have no idea what it should mean. *


Here...


----------



## 青月光 (May 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I edited my post. Tell me o prophet, what is it said for those who are Scorpios?*



You've come to the right place o young one 




Scorpio:

- Water sign
- Dominant planet: Pluto
- The most intuitive sign of the Zodiac
- Feels deeply emotions and it has a tendency to not speak up what it feels
- In relationships it's one of the most jealous and suspicious of the zodiac
- It is said that Scorpio cares a lot about sex
- The best detective
- most prone to seek revenge if it's backstabbed
- Complementary opposite: Taurus
​Out of the top of my head


----------



## Redline (May 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You've come to the right place o young one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that's what we are...I agree in general traits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You've come to the right place o young one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Peculiar. Please provide me with more. *


----------



## 青月光 (May 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Peculiar. Please provide me with more. *



Taken from a website now:

*Positive Scorpio Traits*
Scorpios are known for being tough-minded and biting, but they also have lots of positive qualities that make them great friends and successful people overall.



*Determined*
Determination is one of the most well-known Scorpio characteristics. When a Scorpio wants something, *they go for it and they don't hold back*. There's not much that can stop a Scorpio once they have their mind set on something, and they have unmatched focus when they pursue a goal.



*Brave*
There's no one better to have at your side during a time of trouble than a Scorpio. *They will run into danger without a second thought*, and are always the first to volunteer themselves for difficult tasks. Especially when it comes to helping family and friends, the Scorpio personality means that they are the first to jump into the fray.



*Loyal*
If a Scorpio is committed to someone or something, they stick with it. Their trust is hard to earn, but once they do trust someone, *they dedicate their whole self to that person*, and apply their classic determination to stand by friends, family, and partners.



*Honest*
Scorpios are honest to a fault. *They always tell the truth, no matter what,* and hate dishonesty in others. They can't stand people who steal and cheat, either, since they're just as honest with themselves as they are with others.



*Ambitious*
Scorpios are known to be fierce. *They are single-minded* in achieving their goals, and they set those goals high. Scorpios don't see or set limits in their lives, and they don't let anyone tell them that something they want isn't possible.

*Negative Scorpio Traits*
Like their symbol the scorpion, Scorpios have a tendency to lay in wait, collecting information and trust until their time to strike. Scorpios need to be aware of some of their harsher qualities, and so do those who have Scorpios in their lives.



*Jealous*
Scorpios feel everything intensely, including jealousy. They are quick to be jealous since they think their determination and intelligence entitle them to get what they want. They have a hard time not comparing other people's achievements with their own, and *think everything is a competition*.



*Secretive*
Scorpios never show their cards. They are incredibly honest, but *they don't like to display any vulnerability*, especially with people they're unsure about. They tend to keep their feelings to themselves, as well as plans and ideas, so when it's time to win the chess match of life, Scorpios have a leg up. However, this also makes them difficult to deal with as people.



*Resentful*
When someone else gets something the Scorpio desires, we know they can be jealous. But on top of that, no one holds a grudge like a Scorpio does. They take betrayals personally and setbacks seriously, and may often find themselves resenting others for perceived slights.



*Controlling*
Scorpios like to be in control. Their fierceness and intensity means that they think they know what's best, and the people in their lives will often find themselves under the Scorpio's thumb. Scorpios *also hate being controlled by others*, and need control over all situations.



*Stubborn*
Stubbornness can be a helpful trait, since it means Scorpios stand their ground, and stick to their principles. However, they're also slow to change their ways and ideas, and *don't like compromise*. They are set in what they think and like, and are not easily convinced to try new things.

And now the most important part

*Advice for a Scorpio*

*#1:* Nobody likes to be controlled all the time. Learn to take control in areas where you can, like at work, but *focus on loosening the reins in your relationships*. Open yourself up to learn from others, instead of sticking to your own ways just for the sake of it.

*#2:* Don't be afraid of your own emotions. Expressing emotional vulnerability can be scary, but you're an emotionally intense person and communicating your feelings clearly with the people in your life will help you connect with them.

*#3:* Surround yourself with easy going people who have a good sense of humor. We know your own sense of humor can be a little dark, though very witty, so balance out your sharp tongue with people who are relaxed, but who still totally get you.

*#4:* Work on forgiveness. You really connect with others, and we know it hurts when someone causes you harm or distress. *Learn to let go of small infractions.* This will help you maintain relationships, and also teach you not to be so hard on yourself.

*#5:* Celebrate your successes, but don't brag. Depend on a few key people in your life to share your successes, and hold them close. They should be people with whom you have practice not feeling competitive or resentful toward.


----------



## 青月光 (May 23, 2020)

Note: a person is a sum of everything in its astral chart.

Sun, Ascendant and Moon are the big three but all the planets play a role in defining our traits.

Moreover it's not a fixed thing. We are molded by our environment and personal experiences and there's always room for growth.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 23, 2020)

*210*


----------



## January (May 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *210*


----------



## Irene (May 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Note: a person is a sum of everything in its astral chart.
> 
> Sun, Ascendant and Moon are the big three but all the planets play a role in defining our traits.
> 
> Moreover it's not a fixed thing. We are molded by our environment and personal experiences and there's always room for growth.


How do I know my sun and moon signs etc

I am interested in signs and wanna know more about them 


Also I finished watching Angel Beats, had nice moments but plot felt random at times  

I need new anime to watch rn


----------



## Redline (May 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Taken from a website now:
> 
> *Positive Scorpio Traits*
> Scorpios are known for being tough-minded and biting, but they also have lots of positive qualities that make them great friends and successful people overall.
> ...


yeeeeyyyyy!


----------



## Redline (May 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> How do I know my sun and moon signs etc
> 
> I am interested in signs and wanna know more about them
> 
> ...


Nanaaaa red line Scorpio challenge you to try not to laugh


----------



## Redline (May 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> How do I know my sun and moon signs etc
> 
> I am interested in signs and wanna know more about them
> 
> ...


Castelvania...
Redline movie
Hellsing
Afro samurai


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 23, 2020)

January said:


>


*I am a good guy. How about this? Let's duke it out again. If you win you can stop using that font tomorrow, if I win you gotta use it for the entire week. What say you January? 


You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## January (May 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I am a good guy. How about this? Let's duke it out again. If you win you can stop using that font tomorrow, if I win you gotta use it for the entire week. What say you January? *
> 
> 
> *You may call me Sensei. *


*you're on mate*


----------



## 青月光 (May 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> How do I know my sun and moon signs etc
> 
> I am interested in signs and wanna know more about them
> 
> ...



The Sun sign is the one we all know o Gemini mistress.

Thou shall need thy birth date, thy city where thou were born and thy exact hour and minute of birth for thy complete astral chart 

Then a website who does it. If they only give thee the spherical map I can read it and tell you the planets placements if thou shall so desire.





Glad you liked Angel Beats  not perfect but very nice to pass some time and a good story talking about life after death and reincarnation.

If you want drama anime then Le Fruit de La Grisaia or Violet Evergarden

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 23, 2020)

January said:


> *you're on mate*


*Who shall roll first? *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The Sun sign is the one we all know o Gemini mistress.
> 
> Thou shall need thy birth date, thy city where thou were born and thy exact hour and minute of birth for the complete astral chart
> 
> ...


----------



## January (May 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Who shall roll first? *


*Last time you did, so i will go first this time*


----------



## January (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 23, 2020)

January said:


>


*210*


----------



## January (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 23, 2020)

January said:


>


*3:2 for me January. A week it is. You gotta write like this everywhere until next Friday. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 23, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (May 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *3:2 for me January. A week it is. You gotta write like this everywhere until next Friday. *





*You may call me senpai now. 



And yes, senpai will notice you. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 23, 2020)

January said:


> *You may call me senpai now.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, senpai will notice you. *


*You may call me Sensei. 



I'll check up on you to see if you are honouring the bet. 

*


----------



## January (May 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> _*I'll check up on you to see if you are honouring the bet. *_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 23, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (May 23, 2020)

@T.D.A where you at? Didn't see you in a long time.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A where you at? Didn't see you in a long time.


*That avy though. 





You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## Redline (May 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I am a good guy. How about this? Let's duke it out again. If you win you can stop using that font tomorrow, if I win you gotta use it for the entire week. What say you January? *
> 
> 
> *You may call me Sensei. *


Move aside ! I am not a good guy...xd
Make space ..Don Brando and Mr perv light!


----------



## Irene (May 23, 2020)

Ratings look different on phone 

Idk if it gonna stay like that but good at least I don't misrate ppl now


----------



## Redline (May 23, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## Irene (May 23, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The Sun sign is the one we all know o Gemini mistress.
> 
> Thou shall need thy birth date, thy city where thou were born and thy exact hour and minute of birth for thy complete astral chart
> 
> ...


Lmao I am not sure I have the information about the time  but will see lol

Oh ok I might check them, I remember I saw a little of VE but didn't feel interested enough to continue it


----------



## Redline (May 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> Lmao I am not sure I have the information about the time  but will see lol
> 
> Oh ok I might check them, I remember I saw a little of VE but didn't feel interested enough to continue it


Here nana...
Redline is a diamond for you too
Follow the  Yellow line fist... XD


----------



## Lurko (May 23, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 23, 2020)

Nana said:


> Lmao I am not sure I have the information about the time  but will see lol
> 
> Oh ok I might check them, I remember I saw a little of VE but didn't feel interested enough to continue it



This humble servant of the Goddess shall give thee a friendly advice. The Ascendant goes through all the Zodiac signs in 24h thus it stays only 2h in each sign. The closer to thy exact hour and minute of thy incarnation the better  


I have VE in my anime watchlist. It seems really popular and a lot of people praise it so it's probably a good watch   it's ranked as the 65th best anime of all time in MAL so it should be good


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 23, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (May 23, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A where you at? Didn't see you in a long time.


----------



## January (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 24, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (May 24, 2020)

@Flame


----------



## Lurko (May 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Flame


Dev!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeVision (May 24, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Dev!!!!!!!!!



What?


----------



## Lurko (May 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What?


I yuv you.


----------



## DeVision (May 24, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I yuv you.



Vuv u 2.


----------



## Flame (May 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Flame


never noticed there were so many


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 24, 2020)

*210*


----------



## January (May 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *210*


----------



## January (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 24, 2020)

January said:


>


*I came in clutch. 





You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## 青月光 (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## 青月光 (May 24, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 24, 2020)




----------



## January (May 24, 2020)

*Are there any mortals who can beat my roll? *


----------



## Lurko (May 24, 2020)

January said:


> *Are there any mortals who can beat my roll? *


@Nana


----------



## DeVision (May 24, 2020)

January said:


> *Are there any mortals who can beat my roll? *



I see you going around with that font.


----------



## January (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 24, 2020)

?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 24, 2020)

*210*


----------



## January (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 24, 2020)

Ok one time.


----------



## January (May 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I see you going around with that font.


----------



## January (May 24, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 24, 2020)

Orchimaru is cooler.


----------



## January (May 24, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Orchimaru is cooler.


----------



## Lurko (May 24, 2020)

Imagine that you believe that. Don't use Db to defend that joke.


----------



## January (May 24, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Imagine that you believe that. Don't use Db to defend that joke.


*Movies did a poor representation of Voldy, he was much better in books*.


----------



## January (May 24, 2020)

*I am the Dice-lord!!*


----------



## Redline (May 24, 2020)

Lol..are you watching the Ol from a safe place? Xd...waiting for a big wano L to come? XD


----------



## Redline (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Redline (May 24, 2020)

Lmaoooo...
Check this out guys..just for fun obviously...if you wish..XD Chapter 999 fan made!
The will of P...the lurking legend!
Wano cool brotha! Lololol


----------



## 青月光 (May 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (May 24, 2020)

we should do a dice roll tournament lol, can have like 32 players with brackets and all. best of 3 each round until finals or smthing

whose down


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 24, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> we should do a dice roll tournament lol, can have like 32 players with brackets and all. best of 3 each round until finals or smthing
> 
> whose down


*Would be nice. *


----------



## Ekkologix (May 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Would be nice. *



*You stand no chance with these fodder rolls, weak one.
*
*You may call me Go D. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 24, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> *You stand no chance with these fodder rolls, weak one.
> *
> *You may call me Go D. *


*I show my true power only when it matters most o frog in the well. 


You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## Ekkologix (May 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I show my true power only when it matters most o frog in the well. *
> 
> 
> *You may call me Sensei. *



still have to beat my 850

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 24, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> still have to beat my 850


*This one cannot flex too much or else this one would not have any worthy adversary. 



You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## Ekkologix (May 24, 2020)

practice rolls


----------



## Redline (May 24, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Orchimaru is cooler.


----------



## 青月光 (May 24, 2020)

​


----------



## MrPopo (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Redline (May 24, 2020)

Some Oden Sama slice and dice?


----------



## T.D.A (May 24, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol..are you watching the Ol from a safe place? Xd...waiting for a big wano L to come? XD



Retiring like Michael Jordan in 1993. 

Do you see those 3 medals below by name, no OL member has that combination as far as I know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 24, 2020)

Creepy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Creepy.


----------



## DeVision (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


>


----------



## DeVision (May 24, 2020)

How you doing brother?


----------



## T.D.A (May 24, 2020)

@Soca when OL members question his moderating:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 24, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Soca when OL members question his moderating:



I need to watch this.

But why is he crying in every damn video these days?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> How you doing brother?


I am doing alright.....just alright. You my man?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 24, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am doing alright.....just alright. You my man?



Just eating my meal. Preparing mentally to go to work tomorrow. XD


----------



## 青月光 (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


*Draw your sword Ali. *


----------



## 青月光 (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 24, 2020)

*Round 2? This time you roll first tho. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 24, 2020)

* Roll 2 more times. It's best of 5 @Alibaba Saluja *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 24, 2020)

*Well fuck. @Alibaba Saluja best of 5 rounds though lmao. *


----------



## 青月光 (May 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> * Roll 2 more times. It's best of 5 @Alibaba Saluja *


 
Done


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Done


*I'll roll first this time *


----------



## 青月光 (May 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I'll roll first this time *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 24, 2020)

*I forgot to use my lucky gif. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 24, 2020)

*Yes. 2:1 for you Ali 

Roll now *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 24, 2020)

The finishing blow


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 24, 2020)

​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 24, 2020)

*2:2 We back in the game now. 

I shall roll first now Ali. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 24, 2020)

​


----------



## 青月光 (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 24, 2020)

*GG Ali. 

You up for one round, 100 faced die 12 rolls only? *


----------



## 青月光 (May 24, 2020)

Not bad reaper


----------



## 青月光 (May 24, 2020)

Let's go then.

Last one


----------



## Redline (May 24, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Retiring like Michael Jordan in 1993.
> 
> Do you see those 3 medals below by name, no OL member has that combination as far as I know


Hell yeah! 
Welcome back TD!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Let's go then.
> 
> Last one


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 24, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 24, 2020)

*I'll get your soul next time. *
​


----------



## Redline (May 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Lewdmperouge!!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 24, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lewdmperouge!!


*Red *


----------



## DeVision (May 24, 2020)

Damn. Ali kicking Light's ass.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 24, 2020)

*Vision.  



That was an incentive bestowed upon Ali so I can catch him in a bet tomorrow. Don't tell him that though. *


----------



## DeVision (May 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Vision.  *
> 
> 
> 
> *That was an incentive bestowed upon Ali so I can catch him in a bet tomorrow. Don't tell him that though. *



Even your postponements couldn't harm him, dear pidgeon boy.


----------



## 青月光 (May 24, 2020)

We should do a woman beauty contest of each country.

People submit one photo and choose their favorite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We should do a woman beauty contest of each country.
> 
> People submit one photo and choose their favorite.



Nothing to do with One Piece. But Marc is a perv. You might pursuade him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We should do a woman beauty contest of each country.
> 
> People submit one photo and choose their favorite.



@Soca 

Aniki onegai


----------



## Soca (May 24, 2020)

That's something for the alley or another casual section, not here. 

Unless you're doing it in the convo like what we did the other day then that's fine


----------



## DeVision (May 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> That's something for the alley or another casual section, not here.
> 
> Unless you're doing it in the convo like what we did the other day then that's fine



Perv. I love that.


----------



## 青月光 (May 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> That's something for the alley or another casual section, not here.
> 
> Unless you're doing it in the convo like what we did the other day then that's fine



Let's do it in the convo then


----------



## 青月光 (May 24, 2020)

Better idea.

The Admirals designs were drawn after some actors or editors right?

Then a contest to see which woman would you like to see being drawn in OP.

Beauty contest disguised as OP related


----------



## Soca (May 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Perv. I love that.


Never forget they are gods gifts, sir 


Alibaba Saluja said:


> Better idea.
> 
> The Admirals designs were drawn after some actors or editors right?
> 
> ...


Except now I know what you're up too, smart one


----------



## 青月光 (May 24, 2020)

Soca said:


> Never forget they are gods gifts, sir



Amen


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 24, 2020)

*Debauchery at its finest led by Vision De Lewd. Why is this one not surprised? *


----------



## DeVision (May 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Debauchery at its finest led by Vision De Lewd. Why is this one not surprised? *



Don't lie to yourself, follower of thee postponement one, aka pidgeon guy.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 24, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't lie to yourself, follower of thee postponement one, aka pidgeon guy.


----------



## Lurko (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 24, 2020)

*@Alibaba Saluja I voted in those polls. Do I receive CC points even if I don't comment? *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 24, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *@Alibaba Saluja I voted in those polls. Do I receive CC points even if I don't comment? *



Aye. You receive 1 CC point for each time you vote in different contests at the end of the month.

So you can get 8 CC points per month just by voting in PotW and GotW.

EDIT: if you comment and it's something substantial it *may *give you additional points. That's decided by the staff.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 24, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Aye. You receive 1 CC point for each time you vote in different contests at the end of the month.
> 
> So you can get 8 CC points per month just by voting in PotW and GotW.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2020)

Happy Birthday @shisuiuchiha5 !!!........that name took me 3 attempts.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 24, 2020)

*210*


----------



## Ekkologix (May 24, 2020)

hbd m9 @shisuiuchiha5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kishido (May 25, 2020)

Wish me luck you fuckers.

Tomorrow Osobamask will be released at OPTC and I saved for half a year.

If I don't get him I will quit 

But seeing my recent luck in gatcha games I for sure will be shafted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (May 25, 2020)

this convo gonna end soon


----------



## 青月光 (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 25, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 25, 2020)

*310*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2020)

Kishido said:


> Wish me luck you fuckers.
> 
> Tomorrow Osobamask will be released at OPTC and I saved for half a year.
> 
> ...


Good luck......but don't call me a fucker.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 25, 2020)

*@Nana *
​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 25, 2020)

*@everyone else 

*​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *@everyone else *
> 
> ​


What about me?


----------



## Kishido (May 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What about me?


*Whomst do you stan Mouse Mickey? *


----------



## 青月光 (May 25, 2020)

Too many men on the beach and not enough women


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Whomst do you stan Mouse Mickey? *


You don't know!?!?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You don't know!?!?


*I have a vague idea. Is it perhaps the son of Dragon, D Monkey Luffy? *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I have a vague idea. Is it perhaps the son of Dragon, D Monkey Luffy? *


Someone else even above him. Luffy my #2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Someone else even above him. Luffy my #2.



I know 

It's BB right?

With all those ZEHAHAHAH in the games it must be.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Someone else even above him. Luffy my #2.


*I do agree that Luffy is number 2. You need not convince me of that.  



Is it a D? Is it the one Ali mentioned? *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I do agree that Luffy is number 2. You need not convince me of that.  *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (May 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kishido (May 25, 2020)

Micky is evil and everyone knows it

Look what he is doing at night with his friends


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 25, 2020)

​


----------



## DeVision (May 25, 2020)

Kishido said:


> Micky is evil and everyone knows it
> 
> Look what he is doing at night with his friends



Did you have luck with Osoba mask?


----------



## Kishido (May 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Did you have luck with Osoba mask?



Some hours to go. It starts at 19:00 PST


----------



## DeVision (May 25, 2020)

Kishido said:


> Some hours to go. It starts at 19:00 PST



Speak in german hours. XD

Viel Glück!


----------



## Kishido (May 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Speak in german hours. XD
> 
> Viel Glück!



4:00 Uhr morgens


----------



## DeVision (May 25, 2020)

Kishido said:


> 4:00 Uhr morgens




Oh wow. Du wachst doch nicht dafür auf?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2020)

Kishido said:


> Micky is evil and everyone knows it
> 
> Look what he is doing at night with his friends


You don't break check me or Spongebob when we are with our homies.



Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


----------



## January (May 25, 2020)

*Imagine waking up at 4 am, to find out osoba mask is said to be invisible in the collection. 

I'd be pissed for the rest of my life. *


----------



## Ekkologix (May 25, 2020)

osoba mask

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kishido (May 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh wow. Du wachst doch nicht dafür auf?



Muss ich nicht... Hab einen 10 Monate alten Jungen und eine 3-jährige Tochter.

Auf einen der Beiden wird verlass sein


----------



## DeVision (May 25, 2020)

Kishido said:


> Muss ich nicht... Hab einen 10 Monate alten Jungen und eine 3-jährige Tochter.
> 
> Auf einen der Beiden wird verlass sein



So sammelt man also Punkte bei der Frau.
Sowieso raus wollen, und dann noch sagen: "Schatz, du machst es das nächste Mal". XD


----------



## Kishido (May 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> So sammelt man also Punkte bei der Frau.
> Sowieso raus wollen, und dann noch sagen: "Schatz, du machst es das nächste Mal". XD



Oder einfach pöbeln, dass sie dich aus dem Schlafzimmer schmeißt und mit den Alibi der harten Arbeit kommen, wo man fit sein muss.

Ist eh Kontaktsperre mit den Zwergen, die sich bei uns im Bett einnisten


----------



## DeVision (May 25, 2020)

Kishido said:


> Oder einfach pöbeln, dass sie dich aus dem Schlafzimmer schmeißt und mit den Alibi der harten Arbeit kommen, wo man fit sein muss.
> 
> Ist eh Kontaktsperre mit den Zwergen, die sich bei uns im Bett einnisten



Die Tipps merk' ich mir. XD


----------



## Kishido (May 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Die Tipps merk' ich mir. XD



Wenn es so weit ist, melde dich

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 25, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Flower (May 25, 2020)

I have three assignments to do and I'm browsing through the internet and watching Netflix instead of doing any of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (May 25, 2020)

Flower said:


> I have three assignments to do and I'm browsing through the internet and watching Netflix instead of doing any of them.


Dann machst du ja alles richtig. Ganbatte!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 25, 2020)

Big news fella!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2020)

Flower said:


> I have three assignments to do and I'm browsing through the internet and watching Netflix instead of doing any of them.


I can help with that.


Go to bed.


----------



## Mariko (May 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 25, 2020)

*42*


----------



## Redline (May 25, 2020)

Oden slice and dice!


----------



## Kinjin (May 25, 2020)

Happy birthday @Nana!


----------



## Redline (May 25, 2020)

Yeeyyyyy happy birthday @Nana !!...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 25, 2020)

*Happy Birthday @Nana *


----------



## 青月光 (May 25, 2020)

@Nana


----------



## Redline (May 25, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Happy Birthday @Nana *


----------



## Redline (May 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Nana


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 25, 2020)

*Red *


----------



## 青月光 (May 25, 2020)

OL:


----------



## Redline (May 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> OL:


----------



## 青月光 (May 25, 2020)

Isn't that the girl from Dr. House?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 25, 2020)

Talking about girls, where's @Skylar ?

I have more spiritual memes to share

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Isn't that the girl from Dr. House?


Yep....how's that!? Lol
Anyway @Nana. Happy B day!


----------



## Redline (May 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Talking about girls, where's @Skylar ?
> 
> I have more spiritual memes to share


I can be more spiritual then the Pope.


----------



## 青月光 (May 25, 2020)

Redline said:


> I can be more spiritual then the Pope.



You're gonna drink until you pass out?


----------



## Redline (May 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You're gonna drink until you pass out?


Some moments are nice, some moments are nicers , some are even worthy writing about it, find what you love and let it kill you


----------



## Irene (May 25, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Happy birthday @Nana!


Thank uuuu Kin


a Yeri gif to add on <3


Redline said:


> Yeeyyyyy happy birthday @Nana !!...


Thank u <3



Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Happy Birthday @Nana *


first Kidd and Doffy now Seulgi 

u all making my little fangirl heart happy ^^ thanks



Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Nana


this is so sweet thank u Ali 



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Talking about girls, where's @Skylar ?
> 
> I have more spiritual memes to share


yea it is been a while
I hope she is fine and just busy irl <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You're gonna drink until you pass out?


Here some other pearls of wisdom..
Genius might be the ability to say a profound thing in a simple way
....
Examples... lmaooo

Sometimes,  you just a to pee in the sink!

Nothing is worst then finish a good shit then reach over and find out the  to the toilet container is empty , even the most horrible human being on earth deserve to wipe his ass!
Lmaooo


----------



## Lurko (May 25, 2020)

Happy B Day Nana!!


----------



## Silver (May 25, 2020)

is it just me or is the forum being oddly slow to load


----------



## Ekkologix (May 25, 2020)

hbd m9 @Nana


----------



## Ekkologix (May 25, 2020)

Silver said:


> is it just me or is the forum being oddly slow to load



must be all of these @Redline gifs or @Alibaba Saluja memes or @Light D Lamperouge rolls


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Happy birthday @Nana!


NO! FUCK THAT!!! YOU PEOPLE AND YOUR LIVE IN A FUTURE TIMEZONE HAX!!!!





KINJIN! DO IT OVER! NOW!!!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 25, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> must be all of these @Redline gifs or @Alibaba Saluja memes or @Light D Lamperouge rolls


*Uso *


----------



## Mysticreader (May 25, 2020)

Happy Bday @Nana 

Have a great and fun one 

And stay awesome


----------



## 青月光 (May 25, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> must be all of these @Redline gifs or @Alibaba Saluja memes or @Light D Lamperouge rolls



Actually the page where me and Light rolled was surprisingly slow to load


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Actually the page where me and Light rolled was surprisingly slow to load


*Maybe for you Ali with them cheat codes. For me it worked fine. 

*


----------



## 青月光 (May 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> NO! FUCK THAT!!! YOU PEOPLE AND YOUR LIVE IN A FUTURE TIMEZONE HAX!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mickey-san you can't compete with the power of luv


----------



## Soca (May 25, 2020)

Happy Birthday, @Nana


----------



## 青月光 (May 25, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Maybe for you Ali with them cheat codes. For me it worked fine. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


*Draw your sword. 
3 rounds. 100 faced die. Now Ali. *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 25, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Draw your sword. *
> *3 rounds. 100 faced die. Now Ali. *



Going to 

Tomorrow


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Going to
> 
> Tomorrow



*Cheat codes hard to get by now eh. 


GN Ali. 



You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## Kishido (May 25, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Nana


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Mickey-san you can't compete with the power of luv


Not yet I can't, ha-ha.


----------



## Kishido (May 25, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Did you have luck with Osoba mask?



Got him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 26, 2020)

@Nana 


You are a May Birthday which makes you awesome. Enjoy your day.....or not.:


----------



## DeVision (May 26, 2020)

Happy birthday @Nana! Wish you all the best.


----------



## DeVision (May 26, 2020)

Kishido said:


> Got him



Gratulation!!


----------



## MrPopo (May 26, 2020)

@Nana happy birthday


----------



## Irene (May 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Happy B Day Nana!!


Thank you Lurker



Go D. Usopp said:


> hbd m9 @Nana


Thankss 


Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Nana
> 
> Have a great and fun one
> 
> And stay awesome


Thank you Mystic 


Soca said:


> Happy Birthday, @Nana


Thanks Soca 


Kishido said:


> Happy Birthday @Nana


Thank u ^^


Mickey Mouse said:


> @Nana
> 
> 
> You are a May Birthday which makes you awesome. Enjoy your day.....or not.:


Thanks Mickey  I will ^^


DeVision said:


> Happy birthday @Nana! Wish you all the best.


8
Thanks DeV

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (May 26, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> @Nana happy birthday


Thanks


----------



## January (May 26, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Nana 






Kishido said:


> Got him


Awesome!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 26, 2020)

*@January You are not using the font *


----------



## January (May 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *@January You are not using the font *


----------



## MrPopo (May 26, 2020)




----------



## January (May 26, 2020)

MrPopo said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 26, 2020)

*No. Use it. 




You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## January (May 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *No. Use it. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 26, 2020)

January said:


>


*Use it.  


You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## 青月光 (May 26, 2020)




----------



## January (May 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Use it.  *
> 
> 
> *You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## Redline (May 26, 2020)

January said:


>


I understood the trick with the dices lol..check this out!


----------



## Shrike (May 26, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Nana banana, have a good one


----------



## Redline (May 26, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Happy Birthday @Nana banana, have a good one


Nana banana? Lmaoo how lewd! Xd


----------



## Mariko (May 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> Nana banana? Lmaoo how lewd! Xd





Shrike said:


> Happy Birthday @Nana banana, *have a good one*



_This _is lewd.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 26, 2020)

A non dark joke from you.....changing things up I see.


----------



## January (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 26, 2020)

January said:


>


----------



## Fel1x (May 26, 2020)

@Nana Happy bday!


----------



## 青月光 (May 26, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


Going by manga shenanigans......plot and scheme.


----------



## 青月光 (May 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Going by manga shenanigans......plot and scheme.



The beginning of a harem


----------



## Kamina. (May 26, 2020)

would anyone happen to know where i can find that one piece noodle animation thing. I just looked for it today but it seems to be removed from YouTube.

Strange as I think it was an upload from an official channel.


----------



## 青月光 (May 26, 2020)

28°C in the beach

Hallelujah


----------



## January (May 26, 2020)

Kamina. said:


> would anyone happen to know where i can find that one piece noodle animation thing. I just looked for it today but it seems to be removed from YouTube.
> 
> Strange as I think it was an upload from an official channel.


*You mean this?*


----------



## Redline (May 26, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


If I am not too convinced about the one I am dating I would go out with the one who confessed to see how she is if I don't know her,but I generally prefer a girl that I conquer instead of one that already like me from the beginning lol, then it depends


----------



## Irene (May 26, 2020)

January said:


> Happy Birthday @Nana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks 


Shrike said:


> Happy Birthday @Nana banana, have a good one


Lol thank u 


Fel1x said:


> @Nana Happy bday!


Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (May 26, 2020)

w8 btw is the banana crocodile from alabasta the same or atleast similar to the one they were using in zou for transportation

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mariko (May 26, 2020)

Happy birthday @colours sis 

(I just want some massive reps).

Also, fuck happiness, fuck birthes, fuck days.


----------



## 青月光 (May 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Also, fuck happiness, fuck birthes, fuck days.


----------



## Mariko (May 26, 2020)

@Kinjin make this emote real dear


----------



## 青月光 (May 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> @Kinjin make this emote real dear



I approve of this  

@Kinjin-sama onegai

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## colours (May 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Happy birthday @colours sis
> 
> (I just want some massive reps).
> 
> Also, fuck happiness, fuck birthes, fuck days.



[hugs sis]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mariko (May 26, 2020)

colours said:


> [hugs sis]



You broke the rule, but 

How're you btw? 

Long time we didn't sister'd. 

I mean, talked about weed and magic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## colours (May 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> You broke the rule, but
> 
> How're you btw?
> 
> ...



Im sorry I had to it had been so long since I broke the rule 

It’s been so long but I am good, just working from home and shit 
How’ve you been sis ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (May 26, 2020)

colours said:


> Im sorry I had to it had been so long since I broke the rule
> 
> It’s been so long but I am good, just working from home and shit
> How’ve you been sis ?


well well well look who it is

just walking in here like you own the place

what's your purpose here former apprentice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (May 26, 2020)

colours said:


> Im sorry I had to it had been so long since I broke the rule
> 
> It’s been so long but I am good, just working from home and shit
> How’ve you been sis ?


You in the OL?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> _This _is lewd.


Tell that to light he is the lewd king apparently ! Lmaooo


----------



## Mariko (May 26, 2020)

colours said:


> Im sorry I had to it had been so long since I broke the rule
> 
> It’s been so long but I am good, just working from home and shit
> How’ve you been sis ?



Same here sis.

Just dealing with that f***ck***mgsgshu**** Coronavirus after effects.

I tought I was out of that shit but it comes back regularly (feeling pretty tired, pain everywhere -especially in the muscles). 

Docs don't really understand what happens and how shit works. They can't even tell me if I'll fully recover. 

Corona san could be a permanent dizz, or not. But it's like 2 months now I'm struggling with it.

15 days sick, 15 days fine. Like Oda created it with his breaks 

Everything is fine though (this is why docs are lost). My lungs are good, my blood is too... 

But apparently some case like me got sudden lungs serious complications in less than an hour. And still according to the studies, it specifically affects young ppl between 20 and 30.

So....

I try not to think about it.


----------



## Redline (May 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Happy birthday @colours sis
> 
> (I just want some massive reps).
> 
> Also, fuck happiness, fuck birthes, fuck days.


Yeeyyyyy! Happy birthday @colours ! You don't know me , I don't know you but here you go!


----------



## Mariko (May 26, 2020)

Soca said:


> well well well look who it is
> 
> just walking in here like you own the place
> 
> what's your purpose here former apprentice



Don't shit talk my big sis Marc. 

Never again. 

Or I talk about Jinbei.


----------



## Soca (May 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Don't shit talk my big sis Marc.
> 
> Never again.
> 
> Or I talk about Jinbei.


Try it! I dares ya!


----------



## Mariko (May 26, 2020)

Soca said:


> Try it! I dares ya!


----------



## Redline (May 26, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Same here sis.
> 
> Just dealing with that f***ck***mgsgshu**** Coronavirus after effects.
> 
> ...


So no pizza deal and Italian summer love time 2020 holidays ?? that's too bad, well,  maybe next year if I am still in Italy by then, but if you like backpacking? let me know i have some pretty exotic location we could check out!... Lmaooo.... XD South Asia.. XD


----------



## Mariko (May 26, 2020)

Though shit is real... 

I mean...

Ya know...

Why?


----------



## Redline (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 26, 2020)

Time to calm tensions here.....you guys try some of my cheese.


*Spoiler*: _Yum yum_


----------



## Mariko (May 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Time to calm tensions here.....you guys try some of my cheese.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Yum yum_



It took me time to get it 

Edit: damn though. It's freaking mouses.


----------



## Kinjin (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Redline (May 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Time to calm tensions here.....you guys try some of my cheese.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Yum yum_


Eeewwwwdddd..that cheese  stink Mickey! You are so gross and mean! Put that feet away please... XD


----------



## Mariko (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Redline (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Time to calm tensions here.....you guys try some of my cheese.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Yum yum_


Bruh why you got to do this to me?


----------



## 青月光 (May 26, 2020)

So true


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Bruh why you got to do this to me?



The spoiler tag should have been a warning.


----------



## colours (May 26, 2020)

Soca said:


> well well well look who it is
> 
> just walking in here like you own the place
> 
> what's your purpose here former apprentice



I go wherever sis tags me 



Lurker said:


> You in the OL?







Mariko said:


> Same here sis.
> 
> Just dealing with that f***ck***mgsgshu**** Coronavirus after effects.
> 
> ...



I’m glad you’re okay but I don’t like you having to deal with these after effects, I’m so sorry sis 

Do they give you anything for it ? Are you resting as much as you can ? Please just try to take good care sis


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 26, 2020)

*I've seen enough now. I blame @DeVision for this lewdness. *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I've seen enough now. I blame @DeVision for this lewdness. *


Your Lewd rating is a compliment.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Time to calm tensions here.....you guys try some of my cheese.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Yum yum_



@DeVision


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 26, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Your Lewd rating is a compliment.






*Mic *


----------



## Lurko (May 26, 2020)

colours said:


> I go wherever sis tags me
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I've seen enough now. I blame @DeVision for this lewdness. *


Leave Mister Brando out of this he is too old for it,  Blame this instead you lewd!


----------



## Redline (May 26, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


Finally we agree on something lurker!


----------



## Lurko (May 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> Finally we agree on something lurker!


@Jibutters


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 26, 2020)

Redline said:


> Leave Mister Brando out of this he is too old for it,  Blame this instead you lewd!


*Red *


----------



## Lurko (May 26, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Red *


He's Italian. He can't help it.


----------



## DeVision (May 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I've seen enough now. I blame @DeVision for this lewdness. *



Why me tho?



Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision



Damn.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (May 27, 2020)

@Kinjin 

can we have this emote too usopphappy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (May 27, 2020)

Add this as an emote


----------



## Lurko (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Why me tho?


*You know why. *


----------



## 青月光 (May 27, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Good morning


----------



## 青月光 (May 27, 2020)

We need more emotes


----------



## 青月光 (May 27, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 27, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## Tony Lou (May 27, 2020)

Look at this fanservice



Thanks based Oda


----------



## January (May 27, 2020)

Luiz said:


> Look at this fanservice
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks based Oda


*This is too lewd for the forum.

You should be banned for this. *


----------



## Redline (May 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *You know why. *


I know why too...devision keep on sending you his nude young Brando pics to tempt you , but you gotta keep strong light , my gif are here to save you from the wrong path mate! XD


----------



## Soca (May 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


what's the face for?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> what's the face for?


*Cats. They are horrible. 


*


----------



## Soca (May 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Cats. They are horrible. *
> 
> 
> **


Noted

_ 

hates... cats...ban..imminent _


----------



## Redline (May 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Cats. They are horrible. *
> 
> 
> **


Don't say that , only becouse they don't like you...lol..or rather you got under one nails! I wonder , he must have been a bad Mofo wildcat or..you approach him/ her the wrong way light.


----------



## 青月光 (May 27, 2020)

Neko


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> Noted
> 
> _
> 
> hates... cats...ban..imminent _


 




Redline said:


> Don't say that , only becouse they don't like you...lol..or rather you got under one nails! I wonder , he must have been a bad Mofo wildcat or..you approach him/ her the wrong way light.


 




Alibaba Saluja said:


> Neko


----------



## 青月光 (May 27, 2020)

Cats in Turkey let you pet them


----------



## 青月光 (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Soca (May 27, 2020)

You brought this on yourself


----------



## Ekkologix (May 27, 2020)

these are 3 sickass emotes actually

cmon lets get these OP emotes already 

 need a section for OP emotes like Naruto has one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 27, 2020)

*Ali  *






Soca said:


> You brought this on yourself


*'Twas the felines actually. In particular the Felis catus ones. This one cannot but, to mildly put it, dislike them Mr. Moderator. 





You may call me Sensei. 

*


----------



## Ekkologix (May 27, 2020)

didnt even notice this emote is called catmarc 

how fitting lol










































give me back my closed troll threads

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *You know why. *



Because i let my kohai, aka you, become so perverted? It's not a bad thing..



Btw. if you need help to get Marc off your back, just ask. I'm penicilin to him.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Because i let my kohai, aka you


*This is just a nice way of saying you are old. *





DeVision said:


> if you need help to get Marc off your back


*Put your clothes back on please. 


*



DeVision said:


> I'm penicilin to him.


*But thanks. *


----------



## DeVision (May 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *This is just a nice way of saying you are old. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you know I'm typing naked now? I though all my stalkers were females.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> How do you know I'm typing naked now? I though all my stalkers were females.


*I've got eyes everywhere Vision. *


----------



## DeVision (May 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I've got eyes everywhere Vision. *



Please remove them from my flat..


----------



## January (May 27, 2020)

*@Light D Lamperouge , stop using Ryuk to pry on @DeVision man, it's not cool. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Please remove them from my flat..


_*Maybe. *_


*


January said:



@Light D Lamperouge , stop using Ryuk to pry on @DeVision man, it's not cool. 

Click to expand...

Ah, should have expected that the one who uses this font, one of such nobility and intelligence to understand what's going on immediately. *


----------



## Soca (May 27, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Because i let my kohai, aka you, become so perverted? It's not a bad thing..
> 
> 
> 
> Btw. if you need help to get Marc off your back, just ask. I'm penicilin to him.


You ain't shit


----------



## DeVision (May 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> You ain't shit





EDIT: Fite me if you dare.


----------



## Mariko (May 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 27, 2020)

Soca said:


> what's the face for?


Oh yeah! Thats a proper avater if i may... Keep it up soca... We need more male testosterone around here ffs! Lmaoooo


----------



## T.D.A (May 27, 2020)

*OL: Re-Assemble by T.D.A Productions
*
@Gledinos @Flame @DeVision @Kinjin @Redline @Nana @Mariko @A Optimistic @Alibaba Saluja @Light D Lamperouge @Soca
*
*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (May 27, 2020)

@Light D Lamperouge see, Marc pussied out. That's why he likes cats.


----------



## DeVision (May 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> *OL: Re-Assemble by T.D.A Productions
> *
> @Gledinos @Flame @DeVision @Kinjin @Redline @Nana @Mariko @A Optimistic @Alibaba Saluja @Light D Lamperouge @Soca
> *
> *



Damn. Can't watch now. Please someone, tag me tomorrow evening.


----------



## Oreki (May 27, 2020)

I am honestly surprised how this convo still haven't completed


----------



## Mariko (May 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> *OL: Re-Assemble by T.D.A Productions
> *
> @Gledinos @Flame @DeVision @Kinjin @Redline @Nana @Mariko @A Optimistic @Alibaba Saluja @Light D Lamperouge @Soca
> *
> *





Pretty good.

You should have made a star wars style intro though...

Edit: and @Gledinos


----------



## Soca (May 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> *OL: Re-Assemble by T.D.A Productions
> *
> @Gledinos @Flame @DeVision @Kinjin @Redline @Nana @Mariko @A Optimistic @Alibaba Saluja @Light D Lamperouge @Soca
> *
> *


 @Redline


----------



## 青月光 (May 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> *OL: Re-Assemble by T.D.A Productions
> *
> @Gledinos @Flame @DeVision @Kinjin @Redline @Nana @Mariko @A Optimistic @Alibaba Saluja @Light D Lamperouge @Soca
> *
> *





Great stuff


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> *OL: Re-Assemble by T.D.A Productions
> *
> @Gledinos @Flame @DeVision @Kinjin @Redline @Nana @Mariko @A Optimistic @Alibaba Saluja @Light D Lamperouge @Soca
> *
> *


----------



## Kinjin (May 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> *OL: Re-Assemble by T.D.A Productions
> *
> @Gledinos @Flame @DeVision @Kinjin @Redline @Nana @Mariko @A Optimistic @Alibaba Saluja @Light D Lamperouge @Soca
> *
> *


Great video edit. Kek'd at the part when Nana first got mentioned


----------



## Flame (May 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> *OL: Re-Assemble by T.D.A Productions
> *
> @Gledinos @Flame @DeVision @Kinjin @Redline @Nana @Mariko @A Optimistic @Alibaba Saluja @Light D Lamperouge @Soca
> *
> *


"you used to be short" even when i'm finally tall you still throw shades uh

amazing stuff


----------



## Irene (May 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> *OL: Re-Assemble by T.D.A Productions
> *
> @Gledinos @Flame @DeVision @Kinjin @Redline @Nana @Mariko @A Optimistic @Alibaba Saluja @Light D Lamperouge @Soca
> *
> *


lmao that flame height part   I can't xD

also why did I know who killed Redline before they were revealed 


we need more content


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> *OL: Re-Assemble by T.D.A Productions
> *
> @Gledinos @Flame @DeVision @Kinjin @Redline @Nana @Mariko @A Optimistic @Alibaba Saluja @Light D Lamperouge @Soca
> *
> *



I thought @DeVision was going to say don't give me lewds.....


----------



## Lurko (May 27, 2020)

Flame said:


> "you used to be short" even when i'm finally tall you still throw shades uh
> 
> amazing stuff


----------



## Redline (May 27, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> *OL: Re-Assemble by T.D.A Productions
> *
> @Gledinos @Flame @DeVision @Kinjin @Redline @Nana @Mariko @A Optimistic @Alibaba Saluja @Light D Lamperouge @Soca
> *
> *


Lmaooo nice one Td!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I thought @DeVision was going to say don't give me lewds.....


*Vision is very lewd. This one is glad that this one is not the only one to have noticed that. Cheers Mouse Mickey. 



You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## Redline (May 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Vision is very lewd. This one is glad that this one is not the only one to have noticed that. Cheers Mouse Mickey. *
> 
> 
> 
> *You may call me Sensei. *


Off course you notice dev is lewd since he keeps spamming you with nude pics... he probably got angry when I told him to stop send it to me as well, since I only poo from my ass...lol


----------



## Redline (May 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I thought @DeVision was going to say don't give me lewds.....


Mr Brando want me dead! Lmaooo....too bad I won't be in the next episode ,..all this mafia family is too strong even for JP... XD


----------



## Lurko (May 27, 2020)

Am I lewd?


----------



## Lurko (May 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Am I lewd?


*I'd say you are top 7. 



*


----------



## Lurko (May 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I'd say you are top 7. *


I plead the Lewd!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I'd say you are top 7. *


What about me!?


----------



## Redline (May 27, 2020)

I am not lewd I am just normal...lmaoo
Look, last week  light send me his live feed from tik tok in a beach checking,the orizont..the girl he said it's a friend of him lucky bastard! no bullshit! ...he is the king of lewd for a reason!.. lmaooo


----------



## Redline (May 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What about me!?


You are too mice to be la proper lewd Micky!... Let the grown up do Thier job


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> You are too mice to be la proper lewd Micky!... Let the grown up do Thier job


Congratulations.You are the 3rd person to make me use the emote I hate the most.


----------



## Redline (May 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Congratulations.You are the 3rd person to make me use the emote I hate the most.


Mice is to make a joke with the mouse and the nice lol
Also why do you hate this emote? Old school?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 27, 2020)

Redline said:


> Mice is to make a joke with the mouse and the nice lol
> Also why do you hate this emote? Old school?


Don't you know where that abomination comes from?


----------



## Redline (May 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Don't you know where that abomination comes from?


Is not pinocchio?.. if not then i don't


----------



## Shrike (May 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Congratulations.You are the 3rd person to make me use the emote I hate the most.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What about me!?


*On a scale of 1-DeVision, you are a solid 6. *


----------



## Lurko (May 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *On a scale of 1-DeVision, you are a solid 6. *


 Top Seven.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 27, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Top Seven.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *On a scale of 1-DeVision, you are a solid 6. *


That is lewd enough for me.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That is lewd enough for me.


*Bathhouse is that way. *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Bathhouse is that way. *


You would know the direction wouldn't you?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 27, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You would know the direction wouldn't you?


*Devision told me *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 27, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Devision told me *


A Likely and Lewd story.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 28, 2020)

*Most certainly. This one cannot help but agree. Devison, Lurker, Redline, Soca, Ali, Mouse Mickey, Usopp, Nana, Glen, Flame, etc, all very lewd. Very lewd. 




You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## DeVision (May 28, 2020)

We all know where the Bathhouse is. And only kids hide that they're visiting it.

PS. stop stalking me @Light D Lamperouge I'm not into you.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> PS. stop stalking me @Light D Lamperouge I'm not into you.


*You wish you could get a piece of this. *





DeVision said:


> We all know where the Bathhouse is. And only kids hide that they're visiting it.


*True. 







You may call me Sensei. *


----------



## Ekkologix (May 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Most certainly. This one cannot help but agree. Devison, Lurker, Redline, Soca, Ali, Mouse Mickey, Usopp, Nana, Glen, Flame, etc, all very lewd. Very lewd. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why am I grouped with these lewd monsters


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 28, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> why am I grouped with these lewd monsters


----------



## Ekkologix (May 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 28, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


>


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Most certainly. This one cannot help but agree. Devison, Lurker, Redline, Soca, Ali, Mouse Mickey, Usopp, Nana, Glen, Flame, etc, all very lewd. Very lewd. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And Mariko


----------



## Soca (May 28, 2020)

It is 3am why y'all up


----------



## Lurko (May 28, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


>


----------



## MrPopo (May 28, 2020)

The lewdmen are in full force today


----------



## B Rabbit (May 28, 2020)

Terrible lewdness.


----------



## Lurko (May 28, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> The lewdmen are in full force today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (May 28, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Terrible lewdness.


since when has lewdness been terrible


----------



## MrPopo (May 28, 2020)

Awaken my masters


----------



## Lurko (May 28, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Awaken my masters


We are the Lewdmen.


----------



## Lurko (May 28, 2020)

In part 10.


----------



## MrPopo (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Irene (May 28, 2020)

can we have a new poll before convo end ?


----------



## 青月光 (May 28, 2020)

A new poll asking who's the most lewd poster in OL


----------



## Irene (May 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> A new poll asking who's the most lewd poster in OL


----------



## January (May 28, 2020)

*How many lewd people does it take to change a light bulb?*


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> A new poll asking who's the most lewd poster in OL


*I second this. It is time for the truth to be revealed. *


----------



## Lurko (May 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I second this. It is time for the truth to be revealed. *


----------



## 青月光 (May 28, 2020)

When the poll finishes, screenshot it. For it shall serve as proof throughout the ages, for eons to come, who's the lewdest of the lewd in this era


----------



## T.D.A (May 28, 2020)

@DeVision


----------



## Mariko (May 28, 2020)

Nana said:


> can we have a new poll before convid ends ?



Fixed


----------



## 青月光 (May 28, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (May 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>





Lurker said:


>


----------



## DeVision (May 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> since when has lewdness been terrible



Well.. In elementary school it's terrible. XD



T.D.A said:


> @DeVision



You telling me I'm the lewdest of the lewd or to watch the movie? XD


----------



## Lurko (May 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Well.. In elementary school it's terrible. XD
> 
> 
> 
> You telling me I'm the lewdest of the lewd or to watch the movie? XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> *OL: Re-Assemble by T.D.A Productions
> *
> @Gledinos @Flame @DeVision @Kinjin @Redline @Nana @Mariko @A Optimistic @Alibaba Saluja @Light D Lamperouge @Soca
> *
> *



Damn.. That's fucking great. XD
But where's Soca? Don't tell me he leaves the OL to rot? I'm disappointed Marc!


Greatness.


----------



## Lurko (May 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn.. That's fucking great. XD
> But where's Soca? Don't tell me he leaves the OL to rot? I'm disappointed Marc!
> 
> 
> ...


I know.


----------



## Kinjin (May 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Well.. In elementary school it's terrible. XD
> 
> You telling me I'm the lewdest of the lewd or to watch the movie? XD


Lewdman strikes again.

lowkey always wanted to say this once


----------



## 青月光 (May 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You telling me I'm the lewdest of the lewd or to watch the movie? XD


----------



## Lurko (May 28, 2020)

Nana killed Redline.


----------



## 青月光 (May 28, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Nana killed Redline.



It was Devision.

Nana just stood there watching without doing anything


----------



## DeVision (May 28, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Lewdman strikes again.
> 
> lowkey always wanted to say this once



Damn.. Didn't expect this from you.. XD


----------



## DeVision (May 28, 2020)

@shaantu how do you like my ava?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (May 28, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It was Devision.
> 
> Nana just stood there watching without doing anything


Damn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @shaantu how do you like my ava?


@shaantu :


----------



## 青月光 (May 28, 2020)

Mickey should be in the poll because of that Cheese Factory gif


----------



## DeVision (May 28, 2020)

Oh wait. The thread name changed.
Someone just changed the question.

Cheaters!! @Kinjin @Soca @Etherborn 
I dunno which one of you did it. But undo it. NOW!


----------



## DeVision (May 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh wait. The thread name changed.
> Someone just changed the question.
> 
> Cheaters!! @Kinjin @Soca @Etherborn
> I dunno which one of you did it. But undo it. NOW!



I mean. FFS I even voted myself.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 28, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> *OL: Re-Assemble by T.D.A Productions
> *
> @Gledinos @Flame @DeVision @Kinjin @Redline @Nana @Mariko @A Optimistic @Alibaba Saluja @Light D Lamperouge @Soca
> *
> *



lmao actual masterpiece 

I shuda been noobmaster69 the ultimate troll


----------



## Redline (May 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> We all know where the Bathhouse is. And only kids hide that they're visiting it.
> 
> PS. stop stalking me @Light D Lamperouge I'm not into you.


Come on Don don be shy, just bend over Al let light feed you good! I am sure you don't mind, and you probably not going to feel a thing , light gonna have to cope with it,well,he is so lewd he could give it a try just for fun... XD
Lmaoooo


----------



## Soca (May 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh wait. The thread name changed.
> Someone just changed the question.
> 
> Cheaters!! @Kinjin @Soca @Etherborn
> I dunno which one of you did it. But undo it. NOW!


No idea what's going on


----------



## DeVision (May 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> No idea what's going on



I demand, DEMAND(!), the responsible mod to change the poll title!


XD


----------



## Ekkologix (May 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I demand, DEMAND(!), the responsible mod to change the poll title!
> 
> 
> XD



why? its more fitting now


----------



## DeVision (May 28, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> why? its more fitting now



Yeah. You're right. But it's still wrong.


----------



## Kinjin (May 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I demand, DEMAND(!), the responsible mod to change the poll title!
> 
> 
> XD


Change your vote to yourself first


----------



## DeVision (May 28, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Change your vote to yourself first



NEVA! My pure (or should I say poor?) soul can't allow that.


----------



## Redline (May 28, 2020)

Soca said:


> No idea what's going on


Lol. At last i might win this.. If you guys are honest!


----------



## Redline (May 28, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yeah. You're right. But it's still wrong.


Shuttup don... Remember we captured and then the
Merciful Oden sama  let you go free from peeling potatoes.. Xd


----------



## Big king (May 28, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (May 28, 2020)

Big king said:


>


How was Wuhan


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 28, 2020)

*It's Dev. *




*How tf do I have 6 votes though??  *






Kinjin said:


> Lewdman strikes again.
> 
> lowkey always wanted to say this once


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *It's Dev. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



6?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 28, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> 6?


*Mic *


----------



## 青月光 (May 28, 2020)

Someone should prepare the lewd medals


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 28, 2020)

My word @Light D Lamperouge .....you have finally gotten back your crown fro. @DeVision ! Congrats!!!


----------



## Silver (May 28, 2020)

its actually redline though


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 28, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I second this. It is time for the truth to be revealed. *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 28, 2020)

*[HASHTAG]#voteDev[/HASHTAG]*


----------



## Venom (May 28, 2020)

Light D Lewderouge


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 28, 2020)

*Oh I see. You guys probably misread it. It's not who is the least lewd poster. It's who is the lewdest poster. You can change your votes now. *


*[HASHTAG]#voteDev[/HASHTAG] *


----------



## Venom (May 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Oh I see. You guys probably misread it. It's not who is the least lewd poster. It's who is the lewdest poster. *
> 
> 
> *[HASHTAG]#voteDev[/HASHTAG] *



I have seen Mariko sucking dick but I'm still voting you


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 28, 2020)

Venom said:


> I have seen Mariko sucking dick but I'm still voting you


*Brah like really, like really?? You're gonna do me dirty like that. We WON together. Zoro bros remember. You were our hype man bro. You can't do that to a brotha. *


----------



## Venom (May 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Brah like really, like really?? You're gonna do me dirty like that. We WON together. Zoro bros remember. You were our hype man bro. You can't do that to a brotha. *


You don't get it
Embrace the lewdness
Checking out women is


----------



## Venom (May 28, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge
World's Lewdest Man
Bounty: 6.969.690.000 Berries


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 28, 2020)

Venom said:


> Light D Lamperouge
> World's Lewdest Man
> Bounty: 6.969.690.000 Berries


LEWDBEARD!


----------



## Big king (May 29, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> How was Wuhan




I grew crops in Wuhan And transported them via tractor to Shanghai Where I cultivated more crops and delivered them


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

Congratulations @Light D Lamperouge . Now you finally now the truth.


----------



## shaantu (May 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @shaantu how do you like my ava?


what a goddess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

Oh damn. I'm 5 posts away from 10k, and a new trophy.

Soon I'll have more than 2k trophy points.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

No one wants to help me reach it before work?


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

Okay.. I'll do it myself then.


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

Lol..I just beat you all by default...but a fair margin I would say..., But you lewd pussies are afraid even to admit that aside from silver apparently...xd


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

Dev you are a fake! XD and a coward as well..since you can't even talk back and you give no arguments on why before you were talking to me and give me lots of rep and than from one day to another, no more , and no response at all on what was wrong all of a sudden, first you were licking my ass , then as soon as you got upset by something God knows what you scared away like a true mafia mob lol, and after talk to everyone on my back you want me dead becouse you are just to afraid to lose any confrontation, or better just admitting you were wrong, and you are just behaving like a child.., suit yourself, scary cat


----------



## MrPopo (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

Venom said:


> I have seen Mariko sucking dick but I'm still voting you


Lmaoooo.... that's a good one.... Sorry light... XD


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

MrPopo said:


>


Yes pupu..that's the truth story


----------



## Irene (May 29, 2020)

I am also 20 posts away from 5000


Let's race to convo ending 
 today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am also 20 posts away from 5000
> 
> 
> Let's race to convo ending
> today


Yeyyyy..let's go nana! You can make it


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Brah like really, like really?? You're gonna do me dirty like that. We WON together. Zoro bros remember. You were our hype man bro. You can't do that to a brotha. *


Never trust Zoro supported light! They are always the first to turn the table around , lesson learned.. XD


----------



## MrPopo (May 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yes pupu..that's the truth story


I guess I missed some drama that happened


----------



## Irene (May 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2020)

Nana said:


>


----------



## Irene (May 29, 2020)

Lurker said:


>



more kpop bops


----------



## 青月光 (May 29, 2020)

Less than 1000 posts to finish this convo


----------



## Irene (May 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Less than 1000 posts to finish this convo





I wonder who gonna snatch it this time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 29, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> I wonder who gonna snatch it this time



My time has come.


----------



## 青月光 (May 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> I wonder who gonna snatch it this time



Probably someone who doesn't usually post here


----------



## 青月光 (May 29, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Irene (May 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> My time has come.


u were close to winning last time, so was I 

if I get it I am selling it


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> u were close to winning last time, so was I
> 
> if I get it I am selling it





Don't think that's possible. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (May 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't think that's possible. XD


ok then if I win I will give it to someone and decide what they post in first posts and tags


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> ok then if I win I will give it to someone and decide what they post in first posts and tags


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Probably someone who doesn't usually post here


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


>



You post in here. But you won't get it. It's mine.


----------



## January (May 29, 2020)

i'll post some flame comments in the 9990th so mods will deleted them.


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

I hope in my favor this time. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 29, 2020)

*Below 500 and Dev wins *
*below 600 and Nana wins *
*below 700 and Ali wins *
*below 800 and Light wins *


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh damn. I'm 5 posts away from 10k, and a new trophy.
> 
> Soon I'll have more than 2k trophy points.


Yeyyyy..for Don Brando ! Hip hip..hurrah!
Let's celebrate your 10 k post mile stone with a peace treaty!. Otherwise I will still gonna brake your balls till the end of the world...lol... Mj> LeBron
Robin> NAMI
Sanji> Zoro


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Below 500 and Dev wins *
> *below 600 and Nana wins *
> *below 700 and Ali wins *
> *below 800 and Light wins *


Tsk..fake news trumps


----------



## 青月光 (May 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 29, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

Not for me. Pay came today. I'm not so poor anymore.... At least not for the day.


----------



## 青月光 (May 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Not for me. Pay came today. I'm not so poor anymore.... At least not for the day.



I'm more or less like this


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm more or less like this



More like:


----------



## January (May 29, 2020)

Only 70 posts remaining

Time to summon @everyone


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

January said:


> Only 70 posts remaining
> 
> Time to summon @everyone



70?
Is this how you win at dice?


----------



## Irene (May 29, 2020)

will I win the next one ?

1. yes 2. no


----------



## Irene (May 29, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

Nana said:


> will I win the next one ?
> 
> 1. yes 2. no



You think it's a 50-50 bet? Think again.


----------



## January (May 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> 70?
> Is this how you win at dice?


@DeVision Rest of the months can take care of the remaining 900


----------



## MrPopo (May 29, 2020)




----------



## T.D.A (May 29, 2020)

Someone win then name it T.D.A Productions

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (May 29, 2020)

How summoning actually works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

Minus 69!
The favourite number of the lewd crew


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Someone win then name it T.D.A Productions


Tsk..I think I told you I worked for years in a post production television company ...you are  a rookie compare to my skills  but still I like your production for the fun of it anyway
I know can do way better, but I just don't care lol


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> More like:


Lol..is it you don fusion?
I knew you were old and rotten but I wouldn't have expected to see you this way...xd


----------



## MrPopo (May 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> Tsk..I think I told you I worked for years in a post production television company ...you are  a rookie compare to my skills  but still I like your production for the fun of it anyway
> I know can do way better, but I just don't care lol


, T.DA Productions is the best on nf


----------



## Irene (May 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You think it's a 50-50 bet? Think again.


my luck in bets are high


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

January said:


> @DeVision Rest of the months can take care of the remaining 900



Did you take out the calculator for that? 


T.D.A said:


> Someone win then name it T.D.A Productions



If I make it, I'll do it.





Nana said:


> my luck in bets are high



Can't say this isn't the truth. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (May 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Did you take out the calculator for that?






*Spoiler*: __ 



No, i asked my 5 yr old nephew


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

January said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> No, i asked my 5 yr old nephew



Throw a die. XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You post in here. But you won't get it. It's mine.




I can be sneaky....


----------



## January (May 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Throw a die. XD


----------



## January (May 29, 2020)

@DeVision


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I can be sneaky....



I know.



January said:


> @DeVision


----------



## neonlight (May 29, 2020)

What! I am the only one to vote for @Mariko


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

neonlight said:


> What! I am the only one to vote for @Mariko



You're supposed to vote Light.


----------



## MrPopo (May 29, 2020)

neonlight said:


> What! I am the only one to vote for @Mariko





Venom said:


> I have seen Mariko sucking dick but I'm still voting you


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> , T.DA Productions is the best on nf


Most probably..at least as far as I know...his productions are not too bad and they are funny as well so that's a plus for TD and the forum , there no need to compete from.my side, I don't want to ruin the fun of it, I am glad we have him doing this for the NF community, like I said I can't be bother to do it to be honest, and also that would be unfair


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I can be sneaky....


Eheheh I can cancel some of my shit post anytime to change the outcome, like I did last time  when I let nana win, maybe Oden Sama will be merciful again and let Donfusion win this


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You're supposed to vote Light.


----------



## 青月光 (May 29, 2020)

Lewdness is in the mind of the seer


----------



## 青月光 (May 29, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>



This is how history makes fun.


----------



## Flame (May 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


that france ball running away had me dead


----------



## T.D.A (May 29, 2020)

Episode 2. We finally find out where the other OL mod is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Episode 2. We finally find out where the other OL mod is.



When?


----------



## T.D.A (May 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> When?



Maybe tomorrow if I cba to finish it lol.


----------



## T.D.A (May 29, 2020)

Or maybe tonight

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Flame (May 29, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Episode 2. We finally find out where the other OL mod is.


Why aren't you creating a thread so more people would see? Quality is godly


----------



## T.D.A (May 29, 2020)

Flame said:


> Why aren't you creating a thread so more people would see? Quality is godly



it's not related to the One Piece manga lol


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

Rip George Floyd..I feel..
This is unacceptable!
Usa 2020!? Someone shoot down trump asap!
Just get a shotgun and blow him away! I will send you a lupara.( I wonder if godfather lovers even know what it is ).. this is partially his fault as well
If is there anyone who is racist here.. I have a some news for you...get lost and kill yourself dumbass!


----------



## Flame (May 29, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> it's not related to the One Piece manga lol


It's related to OL tho. Gled's thread is still open for example


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

You should collect all of your works into a thread. 

@Soca @Kinjin @Etherborn 

Please allow him. It would be great to find all the videos in one thread.


----------



## Kinjin (May 29, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Episode 2. We finally find out where the other OL mod is.


He's in the trash, where else


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> He's in the trash, where else



Soca = Oscar the grouch?


----------



## Flame (May 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You should collect all of your works into a thread.
> 
> @Soca @Kinjin @Etherborn
> 
> Please allow him. It would be great to find all the videos in one thread.


So the whole forum would call me a manlet? yeah no thank you


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

Flame said:


> So the whole forum would call me a manlet? yeah no thank you



But you grew.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 29, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Episode 2. We finally find out where the other OL mod is.



If you ever make an edit with a wizard/monk in it let me be that guy


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 29, 2020)

Flame said:


> So the whole forum would call me a manlet? yeah no thank you


 


You can't ride on all the rides in Disney.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 29, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Episode 2. We finally find out where the other OL mod is.



We already know what happened to @Soca ......


----------



## Flame (May 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> You can't ride on all the rides in Disney.


*You better treat your sensei right *


----------



## T.D.A (May 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> We already know what happened to @Soca ......



Post your theories/predictions.


----------



## Nataly (May 29, 2020)

I was looking through old images/albums and found some banners I made in the past for the section, feels so nostalgic


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I was looking through old images/albums and found some banners I made in the past for the section, feels so nostalgic
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Oh darling sweetie Nataly, we all miss you


----------



## MrPopo (May 29, 2020)

Flame said:


> So the whole forum would call me a manlet? yeah no thank you


How tall are you ?


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> How tall are you ?



Whatever you think, it's less than that.


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Episode 2. We finally find out where the other OL mod is.


Niceee..too bad you already had mr Don Brando kill me already! I am supposed to be part of the assemble since without me this OL is not so special... kinjin calld me here remember? ...so I have the mighty Thor on my side ! Eheheh
Anyway..
Looking forward to see episode 2 anyhow


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> How tall are you ?


He is s less then 170 I think either 164 or 168! I don't remember... Maybe174 actually..which is better innit?xd
@Flame  can you confirm it? Lmaooo
By the way.. seriously..there is nothing to be ashamed of, in Italy we have a way of saying...
It goes something like in the little bottle of wine there is always the best one.... XD


----------



## Kinjin (May 29, 2020)

Wish we could still have the banner show up on the front page.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 29, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Post your theories/predictions.



@Soca accepted defeat....settled down and had a kid. But deep down a part of him knows they can bring back the OL. His kid loves him 3000.....


----------



## MrPopo (May 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Wish we could still have the banner show up on the front page.


Did [REDACTED] remove that feature?


----------



## Kinjin (May 29, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Did [REDACTED] remove that feature?


Yes.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Yes.


You did not fight hard enough. A.k.a you did not make Soca fight hard enough for it.


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You did not fight hard enough. A.k.a you did not make Soca fight hard enough for it.



Does Soca looks like someone who fights? XD


----------



## Flame (May 29, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> How tall are you ?





Redline said:


> Niceee..too bad you already had mr Don Brando kill me already! I am supposed to be part of the assemble since without me this OL is not so special... kinjin calld me here remember? ...so I have the mighty Thor on my side ! Eheheh
> Anyway..
> Looking forward to see episode 2 anyhow


175cm, which is normal but apparently everyone in this thread is an up n coming nba player


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 29, 2020)

Flame said:


> 175cm, which is normal but apparently everyone in this thread is an up n coming nba player


Whoa whoa we are all not 6'8 Lewd All-stars like @Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Flame (May 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Whoa whoa we are all not 6'8 Lewd All-stars like @Light D Lamperouge


Or like dev, blade and many more who felt the need to look down on me from up above 

here's hoping a plane might come crashing right between their lips


----------



## MrPopo (May 29, 2020)

Flame said:


> 175cm, which is normal but apparently everyone in this thread is an up n coming nba player


I'm about the same height as you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 29, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> I'm about the same height as you


.......shorter?


----------



## Flame (May 29, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> I'm about the same height as you


so are eminem, kendrick lamar, 2pac, goku, vegeta and many many more legends


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

Flame said:


> Or like dev, blade and many more who felt the need to look down on me from up above
> 
> here's hoping a plane might come crashing right between their lips



Well.. We'll get you a stool so you can look us in the eyes when we talk to you.


----------



## MrPopo (May 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> .......shorter?


Could be, I havent measured my height . I just know I'm short


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 29, 2020)

*Did @Flame say something? I couldn't hear him from down there.  





@Mickey Mouse *


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> I'm about the same height as you


I am not that tall either..I am only 1 .84


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Could be, I havent measured my height . I just know I'm short


When military was an obligation you were bond to discover your height when you get the phisical exams


----------



## Blade (May 29, 2020)

this convo still exists? 

*time to neg everyone*


----------



## MrPopo (May 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> When military was an obligation you were bond to discover your height when you get the phisical exams


My country doesnt have required military service anymore


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

Blade said:


> this convo still exists?
> 
> *time to neg everyone*


I thought Corona Chan had you taken !
What a shame.... XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Did @Flame say something? I couldn't hear him from down there.  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIGHT!


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> My country doesnt have required military service anymore


Which is good and bad


----------



## Blade (May 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> I thought Corona Chan had you taken !
> What a shame.... XD




sup, manlet koon 

are you finally taller than flame or not yet?


----------



## 青月光 (May 29, 2020)

You guys are tall af 

You would give the Empire State Building a run for its money


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> LIGHT!


*Lewd man strikes again *


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

Blade said:


> this convo still exists?
> 
> *time to neg everyone*



So you ARE still alive. Good to know. *negged*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You guys are tall af
> 
> You would give the Empire State Building a run for its money


We are the shiboukai, Yonko, and Admiral tiers while ya are the.......little people.


Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Lewd man strikes again *


Yes you did.


----------



## Blade (May 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> So you ARE still alive. Good to know. *negged*




*negs back*


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

Blade said:


> *negs back*



Don't fight me, mr. 167cm. You stand no chance.


----------



## Blade (May 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't fight me, mr. 167cm. You stand no chance.




ok, mr 166cm


----------



## MrPopo (May 29, 2020)

Blade said:


> *negs back*


Reported for revenge neg enjoy the rep seal


----------



## Blade (May 29, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Reported for revenge neg enjoy the rep seal


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

Blade said:


> sup, manlet koon
> 
> are you finally taller than flame or not yet?


Why are you still alive blade!!Whyyyyy!!!!???? Lmaooo


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

Blade said:


> ok, mr 166cm



That's when I sit down to make you feel good about yourself. 

And also this:


MrPopo said:


> Reported for revenge neg enjoy the rep seal


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 29, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Reported for revenge neg enjoy the rep seal


@DeVision fell for it hook line and sinker!


----------



## Blade (May 29, 2020)

pictured: devision irl trying to flirt with an irl hancock


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yes you did.


----------



## Blade (May 29, 2020)

jokes aside

i still consider you pals


































i am talking for those who are above 6 feet, like me


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision fell for it hook line and sinker!



You mean @Blade ?



Blade said:


> pictured: devision irl trying to flirt with an irl hancock



tik-tok? What are you? 12?


----------



## Blade (May 29, 2020)

i typed manlet images on google

i did it for you, and that's how you thank me?

it was on the first page

stop being a sperg neega, lad


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

Blade said:


> i typed manlet images on google



Bet it showed you facebook pic. 



Blade said:


> i did it for you, and that's how you thank me?
> 
> it was on the first page
> 
> stop being a sperg neega, lad



Oh the justifications....


----------



## Ekkologix (May 29, 2020)

change poll title to who is the tallest OL member


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> change poll title to who is the tallest OL member



Still @Light D Lamperouge. He's a Light(house).


----------



## Mariko (May 29, 2020)

I'm still confused by this pic


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> change poll title to who is the tallest OL member


No one would ever say if his member is short...poor thing...lmaoooo


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'm still confused by this pic


That means she wanna ride usoop and maybe she has fantasies about his nose, and..she also think Luffy riding Zoro wouldn't be an issue for both of them!
Lmaoooo


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


I couldn't have explained that any better for your lewd mind light!, Don't complain..lol


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> I'm still confused by this pic



What confuses you?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 29, 2020)

How is everyone enjoying day x of "quarantine"?


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> How is everyone enjoying day x of "quarantine"?


Same old crap every day Micky
And you?


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> How is everyone enjoying day x of "quarantine"?



Quarantine? What is that?


----------



## Mariko (May 29, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What confuses you?



The sun.

It looks like a weird flower


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

Mariko said:


> The sun.
> 
> It looks like a weird flower



It's in Robins mind. You know she's weird. She liked Kanjuro's dragon too.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> Same old crap every day Micky
> And you?


Meh


DeVision said:


> Quarantine? What is that?


Time out for the economy


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Time out for the economy



It missed me completely tbh. But I'm glad it's like that.


----------



## January (May 29, 2020)

You'd expect Robin to picture herself with Zoro, but apparently long noses have their own uses.


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

January said:


> You'd expect Robin to picture herself with Zoro, but apparently long noses have their own uses.


Robin must have seen Zoro naked and so she thought naaaa, I am better off with usoop nose lol


----------



## Nataly (May 29, 2020)

@Gianfi @COCKOLOGIST @Flame that movie streaming was excellent, I am still under impression and cannot get back to senses after watching it.
Definitely would recommend it and rewatch it again, and here I thought they don't make modern movies as good as they used to, I was wrong.
You guys already watched Stampede, I wouldn't mind watching it as a group some time again

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gianfi (May 29, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Gianfi @COCKOLOGIST @Flame that movie streaming was excellent, I am still under impression and cannot get back to senses after watching it.
> Definitely would recommend it and rewatch it again, and here I thought they don't make modern movies as good as they used to, I was wrong.
> You guys already watched Stampede, I wouldn't mind watching it as a group some time again


Glad you liked it. This was my second time rewatching it and i got excited as if it were my first time

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nataly (May 29, 2020)

Gianfi said:


> Glad you liked it. This was my second time rewatching it and i got excited as if it were my first time


Parasite is the kind of movie you can watch again and again and it won't have the decreasing effect even though you know the ending, it is just that good. The end impressed me a lot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Parasite is the kind of movie you can watch again and again and it won't have the decreasing effect even though you know the ending, it is just that good. The end impressed me a lot.


I might have some good movies to suggest you , feel free to asked when even you wish Nataly...
Have you seen Memento for instead ? My guess is yes but if not
Or 
The thin red line!?
Black cat white cat!?
Gattaca?
Nine?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (May 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> I might have some good movies to suggest you , feel free to asked when even you wish Nataly...
> Have you seen Memento for instead ? My guess is yes but if not


I am always up for an excellent movie recommendation, lion of lernia, I love not only watching but studying the movies from a subjective point of view.
I watched Memento, certainly, it's very good, I like movies like that a lot. I'm curious to know your suggestions


----------



## Ekkologix (May 29, 2020)

havent watched it yet but dem i havent been enjoying movies much since interstellar

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (May 29, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> havent watched it yet but dem i havent been enjoying movies much since interstellar


That's what I'm saying, I was skeptical as far as new recent movies go, I assume they are not that great, but Parasite is worth it.
I found out about it after watching Oscars and it got so many awards, I had to check it out, and I'm glad I did

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (May 29, 2020)

Nataly said:


> That's what I'm saying, I was skeptical as far as new recent movies go, I assume they are not that great, but Parasite is worth it.
> I found out about it after watching Oscars and it got so many awards, I had to check it out, and I'm glad I did



will give it a try when I go home

is it sci fi?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 29, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> will give it a try when I go home
> 
> is it sci fi?


The beginning and first part really gets you in. It is a combination of comedy and thriller. It is over 2 hours, but you don't even notice how quickly it goes by.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I am always up for an excellent movie recommendation, lion of lernia, I love not only watching but studying the movies from a subjective point of view.
> I watched Memento, certainly, it's very good, I like movies like that a lot. I'm curious to know your suggestions


Here a list of what cames to my mind then..
One flow over the cuckoo's nest
Once upon a time in America
Taxi driver
Do the right thing
La vita e' Bella
Natural born killers
Easy rider
No country for old men
Beeing John malcovich
Naked lunch
The colour purple
Bennie and Joon
The man who wasn't there
The big leboswki
Requiem for a dream
The machinist
Oh brother , where are thou
American psyco
True grit
Beast of no nation
Babel
Ex machina


And so on...I hope there are some titles that you miss here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> havent watched it yet but dem i havent been enjoying movies much since interstellar


Yes pretty good movie but what about contact then?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 29, 2020)

Redline said:


> Here a list of what cames to my mind then..
> One flow over the cuckoo's nest
> Once upon a time in America
> Taxi driver
> ...


That is a very nice list and I have seen about 70 percent from that list 
A lot of them are classic or from worth-to-watch list films, I will have to check out Do the Right Thing, Naked Lunch, The Color Purple, The Man Who Wasn't There. I assume La Vite e'Bella is Life is Beautiful, a war related movie. I haven't seen The Machinist yet but I've heard Christian Bale worked so hard on the character for the movie, lost so many pounds to get himself to pretty much a skeleton-looking state which is crazy. Stanislavsky method, good old Stanislavsky, works for theater and film, always. You know I didn't give too much credit to Bale before Batman (The Dark Knight) then I watched American Hustle, American Psycho and I got interested in him as an actor. 
Based on your list, have you seen Donnie Darko, Requiem for a Dream, Once Upon a Time in Mexico, Boogie Nights, Seven, Fight Club (I am sure you did), 12 Monkeys? You might like these movies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 29, 2020)

Nataly said:


> That is a very nice list and I have seen about 70 percent from that list
> A lot of them are classic or from worth-to-watch list films, I will have to check out Do the Right Thing, Naked Lunch, The Color Purple, The Man Who Wasn't There. I assume La Vite e'Bella is Life is Beautiful, a war related movie. I haven't seen The Machinist yet but I've heard Christian Bale worked so hard on the character for the movie, lost so many pounds to get himself to pretty much a skeleton-looking state which is crazy. Stanislavsky method, good old Stanislavsky, works for theater and film, always. You know I didn't give too much credit to Bale before Batman (The Dark Knight) then I watched American Hustle, American Psycho and I got interested in him as an actor.
> Based on your list, have you seen Donnie Darko, Requiem for a Dream, Once Upon a Time in Mexico, Boogie Nights, Seven, Fight Club (I am sure you did), 12 Monkeys? You might like these movies


Nice... Yes indeed you heard right about Christian bale and I think he is a pretty good actor , old school
Colour purple is a tough sad and beautiful one
The man who wasn't there isoneof the oven brothers movie
Naked lunch might be the weirdest .do the right thing is one of the first spike Lee movie
What about america 
beauty?have you seen that too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (May 29, 2020)

How come no one mentioned Kingdom season 3 had aired. 

Been waiting for this since 6 years..


----------



## 青月光 (May 29, 2020)

You guys know a lot of movies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 29, 2020)

@Kinjin how about that Luffy emote?

Is it a 

A 

Or a


----------



## Kinjin (May 29, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Kinjin how about that Luffy emote?
> 
> Is it a
> 
> ...


----------



## 青月光 (May 29, 2020)

Kinjin said:


>



I'll take that as a "hell yeah"


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 29, 2020)

*@Kinjin change the question to the least lewd poster. No one will ever know. *


----------



## Etherborn (May 29, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Post your theories/predictions.



Next episode preview:




@Kinjin @Soca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 30, 2020)

@T.D.A you got your thread name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 30, 2020)

Redline said:


> Nice... Yes indeed you heard right about Christian bale and I think he is a pretty good actor , old school
> Colour purple is a tough sad and beautiful one
> The man who wasn't there isoneof the oven brothers movie
> Naked lunch might be the weirdest .do the right thing is one of the first spike Lee movie
> ...


You mean Coen brothers? They are amazing, have you seen True Grit also directed by them? Very good movie. 
Naked Lunch, I've read a short description of what it is about, you say it's weird, but I bet it isn't as weird as any David Lynch movies. 
American Beauty is another great classic, I've seen it several times. I can talk about movies for days, in all honesty. 


Alibaba Saluja said:


> You guys know a lot of movies


And this isn't even the tiniest percentage of them all 
I love movies, watching or discussing them, it is another passion of mine. And after studying the basics of film making (for only one semester, unfortunately), I've started looking at movies from a completely different perspective. Maybe one of these days I'll script and direct my own short film.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (May 30, 2020)

Nataly said:


> You mean Coen brothers? They are amazing, have you seen True Grit also directed by them? Very good movie.
> Naked Lunch, I've read a short description of what it is about, you say it's weird, but I bet it isn't as weird as any David Lynch movies.
> American Beauty is another great classic, I've seen it several times. I can talk about movies for days, in all honesty.
> 
> ...


Yes.i did..I add it to the list on the old post ..xd
Have you ever seen Cj7?
Or 9 !?
Willow?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 30, 2020)

Nataly said:


> You mean Coen brothers? They are amazing, have you seen True Grit also directed by them? Very good movie.
> Naked Lunch, I've read a short description of what it is about, you say it's weird, but I bet it isn't as weird as any David Lynch movies.
> American Beauty is another great classic, I've seen it several times. I can talk about movies for days, in all honesty.
> 
> ...


There was a time when I was a lot more into movie and editing , I actually did a short for theturin film festival back in the days, it seems people like it becouse their laugh and applause but the main issue was the I had forgotten to edit  my name as the director and editor lol...that was funny! In a way..but even if some would have wanted to vote for my short they would have known the name..lmaoo
I love movies in general too but mostly the one that leave you something or that want to say something, there are tons of movies out there but also tons of crappy and silly one , not even worth to be considered serie B or low budget, becouse as you know even with low budget you can do great shots and tell a a story, for instead clerks or the black witch project back in the days s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 30, 2020)

Man this is so true


----------



## T.D.A (May 30, 2020)

Ep 1 & 2 = Act 1


----------



## DeVision (May 30, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Ep 1 & 2 = Act 1



Tag me.


----------



## Redline (May 30, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Ep 1 & 2 = Act 1


Is it out?


----------



## T.D.A (May 30, 2020)

Redline said:


> Is it out?



not yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 30, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> not yet


Are you gonna make it by this evening?.. don't keep the fandome waiting, I am dead but I can still watch you guys from heaven..or hell, lol


----------



## Ekkologix (May 30, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> not yet



yo dont have to rush it. take it easy and slow to keep creativity or else quality drops


----------



## Redline (May 30, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yo dont have to rush it. take it easy and slow to keep creativity or else quality drops


Did you watch contact? How was it?


----------



## MO (May 30, 2020)

@Soca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (May 30, 2020)

MO said:


> @Soca



Love it. My love is your love is my fav tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (May 30, 2020)

@MO do you listen to freddie gibbs?


----------



## MO (May 30, 2020)

Soca said:


> @MO do you listen to freddie gibbs?


nah.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (May 30, 2020)

@Soca 

c'mon marcie, 'opinion' threads aren't illegal, are they? how's the logia thread in any way a VS thread of any kind? also you freudian slipped there with that 'emperor vs yonko'.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 30, 2020)

Is this one dead? Or we still gotta end it?


----------



## 青月光 (May 30, 2020)

Weekend.

Everyone going out to drink booze and party while this thread is dead


----------



## Redline (May 30, 2020)

You bet we do why shouldnt we!


----------



## 青月光 (May 30, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Is this one dead? Or we still gotta end it?



Still gotta end it.

If I win I´m gonna memefy the OP of the next convo


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (May 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Still gotta end it.
> 
> *If I win* I´m gonna memefy the OP of the next convo



and if you don't?


----------



## Irene (May 30, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Is this one dead? Or we still gotta end it?


I can spam it with kpop content 

but that probably gonna kill it more


----------



## 青月光 (May 30, 2020)

girafarig said:


> and if you don't?


----------



## 青月光 (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


That at least is good taste.


----------



## 青月光 (May 30, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That at least is good taste.



Imagine having an haircut like Boris Johnson


----------



## Redline (May 30, 2020)

Luuuurrkkkk!!!


----------



## Redline (May 30, 2020)

Nana said:


> I can spam it with kpop content
> 
> but that probably gonna kill it more


Sure,  go for it you lead I will follow.


----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2020)

Redline said:


> Luuuurrkkkk!!!


Redline strikes again... The real lewdman...


----------



## Redline (May 30, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Redline strikes again... The real lewdman...


They are good actors thou... XD


----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2020)

Redline said:


> They are good actors thou... XD


Light is just special......


----------



## Redline (May 30, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Light is just special......


He is tender misunderstood lewd naughty boy lol, that why we lewd him! XD
I always have some twerking butt ready to furfill his lewdness...
Lmaooo


----------



## 青月光 (May 30, 2020)

I would sell a kidney to live in Light's country


----------



## DeVision (May 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I would sell a kidney to live in Light's country



In Lewdistan?


----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I would sell a kidney to live in Light's country


Canada?


----------



## 青月光 (May 30, 2020)

Serbia


----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Serbia


You crazy. Naw.


----------



## Redline (May 30, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Redline strikes again... The real lewdman...


Vote for me above then, at least I will be par with my nemesi Don XD


----------



## Redline (May 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Serbia


Is it true they all sleep with a Kalashnikov under the pillow?

Lol...


----------



## 青月光 (May 30, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You crazy. Naw.



Girls there


----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2020)

Redline said:


> Vote for me above then, at least I will be par with my nemesi Don XD


Sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 30, 2020)

Redline said:


> Is it true they all sleep with a Kalashnikov under the pillow?
> 
> Lol...





in Romania they don't at least.

But the guys there are all pumped up


----------



## Redline (May 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I would sell a kidney to live in Light's country


You like the Serbian girls then!? Well who wouldn't!
You don't like where you live now!? Me either


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2020)

Latin girls.


----------



## Redline (May 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> in Romania they don't at least.
> 
> But the guys there are all pumped up


Yeah a lot body building stuff I suppose... 
There is certain state in s young man life that you wish to build your body, but then you just discover there are better things to do, but stay fit it's important anyway


----------



## Redline (May 30, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Latin girls.


That sounds like a phone call for another twerking Latina lady Godiva!


----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2020)

Redline said:


> That sounds like a phone call for another twerking Latina lady Godiva!


Brazil.


----------



## Venom (May 30, 2020)

Lurker said:


> girls.


Ftfy


----------



## Redline (May 30, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>



The king is here!


----------



## Redline (May 30, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Brazil.


----------



## 青月光 (May 30, 2020)

Redline said:


> You like the Serbian girls then!? Well who wouldn't!
> You don't like where you live now!? Me either



Meh you have Brazilian girls here because of language. So it's not that bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2020)

Redline said:


> The king is here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (May 30, 2020)

this convo needs to end now its getting scary


----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> this convo needs to end now its getting scary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 30, 2020)

Nana said:


> I can spam it with kpop content
> 
> but that probably gonna kill it more


What Redline says of the idea


Redline said:


> Sure,  go for it you lead I will follow.



What Redline thinks of the idea


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 30, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (May 30, 2020)

Calling @everyone


----------



## Ekkologix (May 30, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Calling @everyone


----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2020)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 30, 2020)

*@DeVision texting *


----------



## Ekkologix (May 31, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *@DeVision texting *



am i getting flamed or what


----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *@DeVision texting *




As a matter of fact, this is the truth.


----------



## Ekkologix (May 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> As a matter of fact, this is the truth.


----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


>



I don't look like Usopp, don't worry. My nose is normal size....


----------



## Ekkologix (May 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I don't look like Usopp, don't worry. My nose is normal size....



changing vote from @Light D Lamperouge  to @DeVision


----------



## Ekkologix (May 31, 2020)

you r lucky u got the GoAT vivi avi on @DeVision 

vivi >> robin


----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> you r lucky u got the GoAT vivi avi on @DeVision
> 
> vivi >> robin



No way she's >> 

Vivi is another bae, but no bae is >> than the other.


----------



## Sloan (May 31, 2020)

What is this.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 31, 2020)

I just got home. I was working at the shops in Tampa when they started being looted. I am safe cause the owners had guns. However, I witnessed parts of the Riot that the news doesn't want you to see.

Shit was depressing tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> I just got home. I was working at the shops in Tampa when they started being looted. I am safe cause the owners had guns. However, I witnessed parts of the Riot that the news doesn't want you to see.
> 
> Shit was depressing tonight.



Damn.. People are fucking idiots.

Stay safe.


----------



## Patrick (May 31, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah a lot body building stuff I suppose...
> There is certain state in s young man life that you wish to build your body, but then you just discover there are better things to do, but stay fit it's important anyway



Yeah that sounds really relatable lol. When me and my friends were around 15/16 we all went to the gym multiple days a week and having a sixpack and big biceps was life priority number 1 but over the years people either stopped going or turned down the intensity and just went every few days to stay in shape. I feel like this is probably something that happens everywhere.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (May 31, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> I just got home. I was working at the shops in Tampa when they started being looted. I am safe cause the owners had guns. However, I witnessed parts of the Riot that the news doesn't want you to see.
> 
> Shit was depressing tonight.



you yanks should never give up your right to bear firearms

(and not just because of the occasional riot)


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 31, 2020)

*1 more*


----------



## Mariko (May 31, 2020)

*Man Hospitalized After Sniffing His Own Socks*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2020)

Mariko said:


> *Man Hospitalized After Sniffing His Own Socks*


----------



## 青月光 (May 31, 2020)

Mariko said:


> *Man Hospitalized After Sniffing His Own Socks*


----------



## 青月光 (May 31, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Mickey Mouse


----------



## T.D.A (May 31, 2020)

In terms of lewdest, @Redline probably hits on NF girls the most

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (May 31, 2020)

Mariko said:


> *Man Hospitalized After Sniffing His Own Socks*



i dont want to live in this world anymore


----------



## January (May 31, 2020)

Time to put Dev at the top of polls.


----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)

January said:


> Time to put Dev at the top of polls.



Who gave you the right to vote anyways?


----------



## January (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 31, 2020)




----------



## January (May 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Who gave you the right to vote anyways?


----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)

Did your lewd friend make you do this? Unforgiveable.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Violet sama (May 31, 2020)

Hello.


----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)

Violet sama said:


> Hello.



If it's the same Violet I'm thinking of, I love your username.


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2020)

Ok so they got getting closer to me......


----------



## Violet sama (May 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> If it's the same Violet I'm thinking of, I love your username.



Are you thinking about Violet in One Piece? If so thanks, i think she is a underrated and solid character.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)

Violet sama said:


> Are you thinking about Violet in One Piece? If so thanks, i think she is a underrated and solid character.



Yes I am. Great taste sir.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Ok so they got getting closer to me......



Who, and what did you do? XD


----------



## Violet sama (May 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Yes I am. Great taste sir.



I also think she was one the saving graces of the shitty latter half of Dressrosa.


----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)

Violet sama said:


> I also think she was one the saving graces of the shitty latter half of Dressrosa.



Wait.. You can't be new here.. 
Who are you?


----------



## Blade (May 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Violet sama (May 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Wait.. You can't be new here..
> Who are you?



What do you mean?


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Who, and what did you do? XD


The Riots.


----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


> The Riots.



Oh wow.. :/
This year is one to forget.. :/


----------



## MrPopo (May 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


> The Riots.


Stay safe


----------



## Kinjin (May 31, 2020)

Violet sama said:


> Hello.


Welcome.


----------



## Violet sama (May 31, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Welcome.



Oh fuck. Caught. Yeah, i´m Neko. Ban me again. /:


----------



## MrPopo (May 31, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Welcome.


Damm its the guy from tmf dupe


----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)




----------



## MrPopo (May 31, 2020)

Violet sama said:


> Oh fuck. Caught. Yeah, i´m Neko. Ban me again. /:


That's what your name was


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Stay safe


I would say 20 minutes away for now.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 31, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I would say 20 minutes away for now.



Be careful.. :/

What are they doing? Breaking into houses too?


----------



## Violet sama (May 31, 2020)

I return to forums when i move away from home. Maybe then i won´t keep getting caught cuz different IP :sobored


----------



## Violet sama (May 31, 2020)

Why am i not banned yet? I already got exposed.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I would say 20 minutes away for now.


*Stay safe Burger. *


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Be careful.. :/
> 
> What are they doing? Breaking into houses too?


Shit I don't know what these tryhards are doing.


----------



## Soca (May 31, 2020)

Violet sama said:


> Why am i not banned yet? I already got exposed.


Patience.


----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)

Soca said:


> Patience.


----------



## Shrike (May 31, 2020)

Brook, maybe get help instead of getting new IPs bruv. Just a suggestion.


----------



## MrPopo (May 31, 2020)

Shrike said:


> Brook, maybe get help instead of getting new IPs bruv. Just a suggestion.


Didn't he threaten to kill Flame ?


----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Didn't he threaten to kill Flame ?



Nah. That was Avalon I think.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 31, 2020)

--snip--


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nah. That was Avalon I think.


Ava would never.


----------



## Soca (May 31, 2020)

@MrPopo don't post suggestive stuff like that, man.


----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Ava would never.



Nah, Neko send those threats to Ava.


----------



## MrPopo (May 31, 2020)

Soca said:


> @MrPopo don't post suggestive stuff like that, man.


I blame google


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nah, Neko send those threats to Ava.


Dev.........


----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Dev.........


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2020)

@Kinjin and @Soca when it is time to go to work


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


>


Lewdman.


----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Kinjin and @Soca when it is time to go to work



Is soca the skinny one?


----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Lewdman.



Listened 2 hours of NF. He's not bad. But still not my cup of tea..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Listened 2 hours of NF. He's not bad. But still not my cup of tea..


Is Stan your cup of tea?


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2020)

I hope you caught that.


----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Is Stan your cup of tea?



You mean?


----------



## Soca (May 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Is soca the skinny one?


Yea I am the black one


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You mean?


Stan Stan Stan son.


----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)

Soca said:


> Yea I am the black one



You skinny af. XD


----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Stan Stan Stan son.



Oh you mean lil boy Kels?

He did suicide.. But his quarantine stuff is not half bad.


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2020)

Dev you have to catch bars.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (May 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You skinny af. XD


Don't blame me for the author giving me a bad character design


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> I just got home. I was working at the shops in Tampa when they started being looted. I am safe cause the owners had guns. However, I witnessed parts of the Riot that the news doesn't want you to see.
> 
> Shit was depressing tonight.


I can imagine..i wish I was there to lunch some Molotov


----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Dev you have to catch bars.



I do. I just don't get yours. XD


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Oh you mean lil boy Kels?
> 
> He did suicide.. But his quarantine stuff is not half bad.


He wasn't bad until Diddy got his hands on him.


----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)

Soca said:


> Don't blame me for the author giving me a bad character design



Where did I blame you? At least you're tall.. XD


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2020)

girafarig said:


> you yanks should never give up your right to bear firearms
> 
> (and not just because of the occasional riot)


Try to imagine what would happen if black folk would go armed protesting...like most the white supremacist wankers
The only truth is that if you are racist, you are also stupid


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Damn.. People are fucking idiots.
> 
> Stay safe.


Not ..people... just the white supremacist and KKK vibes people


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> you r lucky u got the GoAT vivi avi on @DeVision
> 
> vivi >> robin


Nope..
Robin> Viola> vivi


----------



## Soca (May 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Where did I blame you? At least you're tall.. XD


true and I got the hoes


----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)

Soca said:


> true and I got the hoes



*lewd*
Where is Marc in the poll?

PS. no korean chicks is like an L to you.


----------



## Soca (May 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> *lewd*
> Where is Marc in the poll?
> 
> PS. no korean chicks is like an L to you.


That character is the prime definition of balance

He's skinny but tall
Has a small gun but it's super destructive
Has hoes but they ain't korean


----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)

Soca said:


> That character is the prime definition of balance
> 
> He's skinny but tall
> Has a small gun but it's super destructive
> Has hoes but they ain't korean





So @Mickey Mouse gave you an compliment. I'm wondering what he's up to...


----------



## Soca (May 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> So @Mickey Mouse gave you an compliment. I'm wondering what he's up to...


Terrifying a new member after wishing them happy birthday even tho they don't have their birthday publicly posted yet


----------



## 青月光 (May 31, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)

Soca said:


> Terrifying a new member after wishing them happy birthday even tho they don't have their birthday publicly posted yet




LMFAO!


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2020)

Getting close to the lewdness title!
@Mariko @Nataly 
@girafarig @Gianfi give me your powa!


----------



## MrPopo (May 31, 2020)

Redline said:


> Getting close to the lewdness title!
> @Mariko @Nataly
> @girafarig @Gianfi give me your powa!


I bet you would like that ,lewd man


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> I bet you would like that ,lewd man


Hey what about Raoooooo!? He is not voting in full conscience! Xd


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2020)

Patrick said:


> Yeah that sounds really relatable lol. When me and my friends were around 15/16 we all went to the gym multiple days a week and having a sixpack and big biceps was life priority number 1 but over the years people either stopped going or turned down the intensity and just went every few days to stay in shape. I feel like this is probably something that happens everywhere.





girafarig said:


> you yanks should never give up your right to bear firearms
> 
> (and not just because of the occasional riot)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2020)

DeVision said:


> So @Mickey Mouse gave you an compliment. I'm wondering what he's up to...





Soca said:


> Terrifying a new member after wishing them happy birthday even tho they don't have their birthday publicly posted yet





DeVision said:


> LMFAO!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 58423 (May 31, 2020)

yeah, i've seen it. it's quite on point/true to life but i was talking about the second amendment and nothing else


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 31, 2020)

*Really @Flower ?? Flowaaaaaaaaa 











New plan, everyone vote for Redline *


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Really @Flower ?? Flowaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Really @Flower ?? Flowaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Judgemental people like you do not lead.


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Redline (May 31, 2020)

Let's go on a multiverso road trip lol!
@Mickey Mouse  there is one for you too... XD
Also you better all remember you are all reading Japanese manga...lol


----------



## 青月光 (May 31, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>



 
Something broke the cat. XD


----------



## Mariko (May 31, 2020)

Marcus Thuram, son of Lilian Thuram (1998 world cup champion), pays homage to George Floyd after he scored a goal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2020)

It's about time this stupid race and different colours attributes finish the fuck up...
Maybe we should just exterminate the originals white ones to make it stop innit?
No wonder some may think that way too, anyway it a disgrace that by 2020 a supposedly country of freedom of speech still has this going, but it is not only USA to be honest, I really don't get it what the fuck do you mind if someone has a different colour of you ? We all all the same when it comes to emotions! What the hell is wrong with all those narrow minded losers who thinks they are different!?. Fuck them! Ban them make a White only state and let them live the fuck out alone whitin themself FFS!
Joke aside there are plenty of this kind of white people all over the place
We Italians got plenty still and we also have problems whiting Italians from the south and the north, shame on us shame on the world as d the government of it!


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Marcus Thuram, son of Lilian Thuram (1998 world cup champion), pays homage to George Floyd after he scored a goal.


What happening to us Mariko swaan ?why all this stupid hate?
Why we don't learn from hystory?
Are we really bond to erase ourself?


----------



## Mariko (May 31, 2020)

Redline said:


> What happening to us Mariko swaan ?why all this stupid hate?
> Why we don't learn from hystory?
> Are we really bond to erase ourself?



Apparently  

Our only hope left is some aliens coming to force us to respect each other I guess.


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2020)

Mariko said:


> Apparently
> 
> Our only hope left is some aliens coming to force us to respect each other I guess.


There was a time when I thought culture and studying would be good enough to handle it , but then I discover wisdome doesn't came with study or how much acculturate you are , certain empathies either you got it or you don't, and you can't teach that either, so we are doomed, yet i still hope I will be able to leave this world thinking is better then what it was...but maybe I am just a dreamer


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Mariko (May 31, 2020)

Redline said:


> There was a time when I thought culture and studying would be good enough to handle it , but then I discover wisdome doesn't came with study or how much acculturate you are , certain empathies either you got it or you don't, and you can't teach that either, so we are doomed, yet i still hope I will be able to leave this world thinking is better then what it was...but maybe I am just a dreamer



Wisedom doesn't come from the brain, but from the heart. 

Too bad our civilisation is only obessed by the first, and despise the second. 

You can make spaceships with a big brain, to escape what your big brain ruined: the earth. 

Or you can just socialize and take care about others, loving ppl and the environment, and you wont need speceships.


----------



## Irene (May 31, 2020)

why I still have 2 votes


----------



## Kinjin (May 31, 2020)

2 girls saying Nana is the lewdest. That means there must be some truth to it


----------



## T.D.A (May 31, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> 2 girls saying Nana is the lewdest. That means there must be some truth to it



Why do they have their own girls only NF chat group or something?


----------



## Irene (May 31, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> 2 girls saying Nana is the lewdest. That means there must be some truth to it


@Kiemi  sis probably didn't see it changed right ?  she always says I am the purest person she ever met


----------



## Irene (May 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Why do they have their own girls only NF chat group or something?


maybe yes maybe not


----------



## T.D.A (May 31, 2020)

Kiemi a female? Need more NF females for my edits otherwise I'm just recycling Nana and Mariko all the time with Nat sometimes lmao


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> 2 girls saying Nana is the lewdest. That means there must be some truth to it


She must have revealed them some of her deepest lewdest kpop fantasies


----------



## Irene (May 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Kiemi a female? Need more NF females for my edits otherwise I'm just recycling Nana and Mariko all the time with Nat sometimes lmao


 what about gira


----------



## Kinjin (May 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Why do they have their own girls only NF chat group or something?



Series like Family Guy and South Park taught me that girls share their wildest thoughts with their female friends


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2020)

Nana said:


> maybe yes maybe not


That means yes lol


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2020)

Nana said:


> what about gira


Yep ..what about her? She is a nice girl too


----------



## Kinjin (May 31, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Kiemi  sis probably didn't see it changed right ?  she always says I am the purest person she ever met


----------



## T.D.A (May 31, 2020)

@Redline everytime he sees a NF girl about:


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline everytime he sees a NF girl about:


They are all special diamonds no matter what TDA!
And you gotta always remember that first, the rest is a consequence, also the lewdness that comes with it lololo


----------



## Kiemi (May 31, 2020)

Nana said:


> @Kiemi  sis probably didn't see it changed right ?  she always says I am the purest person she ever met


I mean I didn’t see it get changed but like.........


----------



## A Optimistic (May 31, 2020)

Me lurking this convo everyday but never actually posting


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2020)

Kiemi said:


> I mean I didn’t see it get changed but like.........


Hi kiemi nice to meet ya! Xd 
 forgive those guys they don't know what means to be italian, ciao Bella


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 31, 2020)

Down boi down


----------



## T.D.A (May 31, 2020)

can I post the screenshot of @Redline hitting on Mariko?


----------



## T.D.A (May 31, 2020)

ah too bad i think i deleted it


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Down boi down


----------



## Irene (May 31, 2020)

Kiemi said:


> I mean I didn’t see it get changed but like.........


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Redline (May 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


Or you can still loot something , a new telly or an Xbox.. Lol... it's now or never! Xd
Now seriously i really hope that this man death rip George Floyd and name make a mark, and a point of no return, whete things must get settled for the sake of the future of the American next generation and the whole world that watch it around to take a stand about how we wanna grown as human beings
Now first of all you guys Americans must change president asap , otherwise you are not only fucked but you gonna fuck up the world along with you even more, so be ready to go democratic on November whatever it cost and whoever it may be
I was thinking you should have the same number or black and white officer there,make a law that requires that if you don't have one and also you should make them team up one of each colour per police car, also any white officer link with KKK should be sacked
All white supremacist and KKK groups should be banned and not allowed to room free of their idiotic and dangerous believes, freedom of speech doesn't mean freedom of spreading hate, on my book


----------



## 青月光 (May 31, 2020)

8 years in this forum and I´ve never seem so much lewd talk like in this thread


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> 8 years in this forum and I´ve never seem so much lewd talk like in this thread


I am talking about serious staff here fuck the lewdness, that ain't nothing in comparison


----------



## Irene (May 31, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> 8 years in this forum and I´ve never seem so much lewd talk like in this thread


U never been into bathhouse  ?


----------



## Irene (May 31, 2020)

5000 posts finally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2020)

Nana said:


> 5000 posts finally


Niceee now you should get some other 150 extra bounty points I guess or maybe more


----------



## 青月光 (May 31, 2020)

Nana said:


> U never been into bathhouse  ?



I hard deleted those memories from my brain


----------



## Kinjin (May 31, 2020)

Nana said:


> U never been into bathhouse  ?


Wait, you don't have access to the BH


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Kiemi a female? Need more NF females for my edits otherwise I'm just recycling Nana and Mariko all the time with Nat sometimes lmao


Mariko
Nana
Nataly 
Skylar
Kiemi 
Girafarig 
Underworld Broker(when I can annoy her enough to post here)
.......gled.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (May 31, 2020)

Don't forget about Yuki aka Juvia. She was involved in a lot of intense power level debates back in the day.


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2020)

Nana said:


> U never been into bathhouse  ?


You never saw it in it's prime.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 31, 2020)

*I am actually a lady. *


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I am actually a lady. *


----------



## Irene (May 31, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Wait, you don't have access to the BH


Yes 
I just assume it will be the lewdest 




Lurker said:


> You never saw it in it's prime.


Talk to me about it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Don't forget about Yuki aka Juvia. She was involved in a lot of intense power level debates back in the day.


I do not remember much anymore. Just a few ancient timers. Z, @Franky , @Kobe .....and I forget....getting old....


Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I am actually a lady. *



Very Lewdy.


----------



## 青月光 (May 31, 2020)

Coming soon to a theater near you:


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2020)

Nana said:


> Yes
> I just assume it will be the lewdest
> 
> 
> ...


Penis everywhere.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 31, 2020)

*This coarse talk is not befitting for my maiden heart. I beg of thee, please stop. *


----------



## Irene (May 31, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Penis everywhere.


It is weeb forum after all ... weebs are mostly guys

I know forums who have more girls than bois


----------



## January (May 31, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *This coarse talk is not befitting for my maiden heart. I beg of thee, please stop. *


What happened to lewdshinigami?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 31, 2020)

January said:


> What happened to lewdshinigami?


*He's not lewd, and neither am I. 




*


----------



## Canute87 (May 31, 2020)

Just started watching king of the hill.


----------



## January (May 31, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *He's not lewd, and neither am I.*


----------



## MO (May 31, 2020)

Soca said:


> Love it. My love is your love is my fav tho


just listened to it and it I love it too.


----------



## MO (May 31, 2020)

I miss whitney.


----------



## Soca (May 31, 2020)

MO said:


> I miss whitney.


Word 



MO said:


> just listened to it and it I love it too.


It's a good joint. 

I heard a dope dancehall song for you today at work too but I forgot it


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 31, 2020)




----------



## MO (May 31, 2020)

Soca said:


> Word


her voice is like a soft warm blanket that you just wrap yourself  with.  



Soca said:


> It's a good joint.
> 
> I heard a dope dancehall song for you today at work too but I forgot it


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 1, 2020)

​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Shouldn't that be Zoro down there?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 1, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Shouldn't that be Zoro down there?


----------



## Yamato (Jun 1, 2020)

I went to a Japanese market today and got this


I got the Sanji one shown in pic


----------



## DeVision (Jun 1, 2020)

@Lurker everything okay?


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 1, 2020)

Nana said:


> Talk to me about it


Looks like you derseved those 2 votes, maybe should even have more


----------



## DeVision (Jun 1, 2020)

@Light D Lewd doing everything to avoid HIS title as the lewdest. Damn.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Light D Lewd doing everything to avoid HIS title as the lewdest. Damn.


*Dev *


----------



## DeVision (Jun 1, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Dev *



Your dupe @January swiched votes again. You's a cheater.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Your dupe @January swiched votes again. You's a cheater.


*No u *


----------



## DeVision (Jun 1, 2020)

The poll doesn't count anyways. Everybody knows it's your title.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 1, 2020)

*No u. *


----------



## Irene (Jun 1, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Looks like you derseved those 2 votes, maybe should even have more


I am just very curious person


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 1, 2020)

Nana said:


> I am just very curious person


*Na *


----------



## Irene (Jun 1, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Na *


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 1, 2020)

Nana said:


>


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


Lol..


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol..


North or South side of Italy?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)

Redline you hurt my feels!!


----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> The poll doesn't count anyways. Everybody knows it's your title.


Keep dreaming Don..sooner or later you gonna wake up....... king Lewdmperouge can be at the top as far as I am concerned because he needs this, we gotta give him some boost of lewdness otherwise he is gonna turn K-pop on us, Go light be lewd! XD


----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)

Lurker said:


> North or South side of Italy?


Half half lol..
My mother is from Venice
My father from Sicily
I grown up in Turin, ancient Roman city, more then 2000 years old, but it had for decade the mark as a factory city since it hold the Fiat head quarters, and back after the second world war lots of people from the south or the east of Italy, where they mostly back then worked in the rice fields, came to work in Turin, it's one hours and half from Milan, it's the juventus city, and fews knows it has been the first capital of Italy and has the supposedly original  sacred syondome of Jesus Christ lol
Here have a quick look


----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Redline you hurt my feels!!


No Worries cheer up Here this is one got soca approval as well

But I know you prefer this


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> Half half lol..
> My mother is from Venice
> My father from Sicily
> I grown up in Turin, ancient Roman city, more then 2000 years old, but it had for decade the mark as a factory city since it hold the Fiat head quarters, and back after the second world war lots of people from the south or the east of Italy, where they mostly back then worked in the rice fields, came to work in Turin, it's one hours and half from Milan, it's the juventus city, and fews knows it has been the first capital of Italy and has the supposedly original  sacred syondome of Jesus Christ lol
> Here have a quick look


My Grandfather comes from Sicily. Got a Grandama from Puerto Rico. Latin Lurker

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Jun 1, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>



Fluffyyyyyyy


----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Fluffyyyyyyy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *He's not lewd, and neither am I. *


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Kroczilla !!!


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 1, 2020)

hbd m9 @Kroczilla


----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Kroczilla !!!





Go D. Usopp said:


> hbd m9 @Kroczilla


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 1, 2020)

Me waiting like:


----------



## DeVision (Jun 1, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Me waiting like:



Go read all the gossip that's going on.
Didn't know there's so much either.


----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Go read all the gossip that's going on.
> Didn't know there's so much either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)

Ok that's it.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)

You bump Hopsin?


----------



## Flame (Jun 1, 2020)

@Nana since i'm a good friend, I decided to give you a present. Here have my vote for free!

Enjoy~


----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You bump Hopsin?


Ever heard of him?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> Ever heard of him?


Yeah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Jun 1, 2020)

Flame said:


> @Nana since i'm a good friend, I decided to give you a present. Here have my vote for free!
> 
> Enjoy~



I hate you for the 2nd emote.


----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jun 1, 2020)

Flame said:


> @Nana since i'm a good friend, I decided to give you a present. Here have my vote for free!
> 
> Enjoy~


as good friend 
I wanna repay the favor and vote you 

Someone add Flame plz on the poll


----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)

Nana said:


> as good friend
> I wanna repay the favor and vote you
> 
> Someone add Flame plz on the poll


Finally , lets spread some lewdness around, I think we all need that, even the ones who thinks they don't lol


----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I hate you for the 2nd emote.


Pardon me! It's a bit too tight I gotta squeeze...


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)

Flame said:


> @Nana since i'm a good friend, I decided to give you a present. Here have my vote for free!
> 
> Enjoy~


This ningen.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)

Lewdline


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 1, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Me waiting like:



I stared at this pic for 5 minutes thinking it was a penis and wondered why you posted it.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 1, 2020)

Then I realized it's not a penis.


----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Lewdline


Still a Redline vibes...
Hey lurk! I didn't know knaa had a beef with Eminem lol ..just found out


----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I stared at this pic for 5 minutes thinking it was a penis and wondered why you posted it.


Is this your way of being optimistic?! XD


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> Hey lurk! I didn't know knaa had a beef with Eminem lol ..just found out


Nani?!


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> Is this your way of being optimistic?! XD



it is 

btw what was your OJ name btw? i used to post there in 2018.

i remember a mod warning me for breaking a rule about...7 minutes after I joined.


----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> it is
> 
> btw what was your OJ name btw? i used to post there in 2018.
> 
> i remember a mod warning me for breaking a rule about...7 minutes after I joined.


Rider sounds familiar?! Lol


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> Rider


You've been a dupe this whole time.


----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Nani?!


Yeah...dunno what was all about suppose they diss each other out of something


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> Rider sounds familiar?! Lol


@saint rider 890


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah...dunno what was all about suppose they diss each other out of something


You talking about NF and Em? Doubt it but maybe.


----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @saint rider 890


Lol no that's Oj we are talking about! The nick was just Rider with mostly ghost rider avy and Sig at the start of it, back in the days...I had plenty of orojacksons users with monster avy remembering the whole forum to don't ever take ourselves too seriously lol


----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)

Lurker said:


> You talking about NF and Em? Doubt it but maybe.


No..knaaa and Eminem


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 1, 2020)

What happened to @Gledinos ? I miss him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> What happened to @Gledinos ? I miss him.


He probably found love


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> No..knaaa and Eminem


Lol.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> What happened to @Gledinos ? I miss him.


@Flame


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> He probably found love



No women is worth quitting NF over. He better dump her and return back to me.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 1, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Flame



He's dating flame?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Flame


Well, you could tell they were taking shoots at each other , maybe they decided to shot it!lol


----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> He's dating flame?


He was bend oops bond... to end up like this...


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> He was bend oops bond... to end up like this...



gled is bending flame over?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 1, 2020)

All jokes aside, I like Flame and Gled a lot.


----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> gled is bending flame over?


You said that I didn't!


----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> All jokes aside, I like Flame and Gled a lot.


Yeah me too they are good guys... doesn't matter their tendencies...who doesn't have it?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 1, 2020)

*I hate spoiler days. It's so boring. *


----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I hate spoiler days. It's so boring. *


Spoilers looks promising anyway, what do you rekon?


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 1, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> He's dating flame?



When Gledania posted on Arlong Park forums on some dudes profile page because his username was Flame and might have been NF @Flame


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 1, 2020)

Redline said:


> Spoilers looks promising anyway, what do you rekon?


*I think we can't talk about them here. 


It's just boring overall lmao. *


----------



## Lurko (Jun 1, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I think we can't talk about them here. *
> 
> 
> *It's just boring overall lmao. *


Nope.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 1, 2020)

Morj did it again.

Why Oda's worldbuilding is the GOAT.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 2, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> I stared at this pic for 5 minutes thinking it was a penis and wondered why you posted it.



You, sir, have a dirty mind!


----------



## January (Jun 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I hate spoiler days. It's so boring. *


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You, sir, have a dirty mind!



Not true. I'm a child of god. Pure and innocent.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 2, 2020)

January said:


>




*That spanking innuendo. Shame on you January. *


----------



## January (Jun 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *That spanking innuendo. Shame on you January. *


----------



## Irene (Jun 2, 2020)

25 pages here we go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 2, 2020)

A Optimistic said:


> Not true. I'm a child of god. Pure and innocent.



Oh.. So you're the same as me.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 2, 2020)

So this convo is in its lasts breaths.

Let's give it a merciful, clean strike to finish it off


----------



## January (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Alex Payne !!!


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

498 left to go!
Happy birthday max Payne!
Trump die!!


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 2, 2020)

i'm quoting you here, canute, because this is a topic quite conducive to emotional arguments and feuds - not something we need in the predictions thread.



Canute87 said:


> That self reflection is never going to develop if there's no one strong enough to teach her.



i know people that didn't have anyone strong enough to teach them and had to do all the heavy lifting on their own, trial+error and all that. it is possible.

a person needn't only learn things they are taught by someone/something else. they can learn on their own if they are clever and observant - and if they _want to.
_
that being said, i believe BM had someone in her life that was strong enough to teach her: WB, her crewmate. that she looked at this man and didn't go all 'wait a sec it's actually possible to be a decent human being...?!' tells me all i need to know about her. she gets no pass. well, not from me, at least



> Care to make a thread about that should make for some interesting discussion?



idk. we had a thread that covered some of this stuff...i think i already said most of what i wanted there. but it's strictly OP:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 2, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i'm quoting you here, canute, because this is a topic quite conducive to emotional arguments and feuds - not something we need in the predictions thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this involves spoiler discussions take it to the pms


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i'm quoting you here, canute, because this is a topic quite conducive to emotional arguments and feuds - not something we need in the predictions thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said giraf, mamu can't play the dumb poor abandoned card for all her life and the choices she made along with the suffering she brought!
If Oda want to redeem her, he has a long way to do it imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> If this involves spoiler discussions take it to the pms


NAA..it doesn't involve spoilers discussions, there is nothing about giraf post that can be linked with it


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 2, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i'm quoting you here, canute, because this is a topic quite conducive to emotional arguments and feuds - not something we need in the predictions thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But there was still some sort of outside feedback to what they did.  There is always something to teach you, maybe not personally but through the environment, through your observations and trial and error as you said.


Observation and the result is just a important, fact of the matter is that Big Mom has never changed who she was because she still managed to reach WB levels in terms of power gained and influence.  If she got successful on that merit then there was no reason for her to change.  Self reflection comes about through some sort of defeat or loss.  This chick still had her kids and other new world pirate around her despite being a terrible person, so she understands Power,  if no matter what you do people still flock towards you you aren't going to miraculously change for the better.

And ain't life a bitch,  the people who fucked over WB were the people he cared for and showed compassion, Teach betrayed Him simply because he got too old and squardo listened to a fucking marine without hesitation. So really what was it all worth?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 2, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> But there was still some sort of outside feedback to what they did.  There is always something to teach you, maybe not personally but through the environment, through your observations and trial and error as you said.
> 
> 
> *Observation and the result is just a important, fact of the matter is that Big Mom has never changed who she was because she still managed to reach WB levels in terms of power gained and influence.  If she got successful on that merit then there was no reason for her to change.  *



ok this is actually a good point



> *Self reflection comes about through some sort of defeat or loss.  *This chick still had her kids and other new world pirate around her despite being a terrible person, so she understands Power,  if no matter what you do people still flock towards you you aren't going to miraculously change for the better.



you could call it a loss of self-respect or whatever...being a bad person makes one feel like shit. that's not a pleasant feeling - at least not in my experience. at least for some people, the urge to be rid of that feeling should be enough to push them onto a path of...self-improvement, as corny as it sounds. i know for a fact it can be enough.



> And ain't life a bitch,  the people who fucked over WB were the people he cared for and showed compassion, Teach betrayed Him simply because he got too old and squardo listened to a fucking marine without hesitation. So really what was it all worth?




it was worth everything. a clean conscience and a firm knowledge  that one has done the right thing (as opposed to merely 'useful' or easy) is worth everything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 2, 2020)

@Redline 

you're a sweetheart


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

girafarig said:


> @Redline
> 
> you're a sweetheart


Don't tell anyone, they better think I am lewd and nasty.xd


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> Don't tell anyone, they better think I am lewd and nasty.xd


You'll always be a lewdman in our hearts


----------



## DeVision (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello peeps.
Hope you taking care..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hello peeps.
> Hope you taking care..


Sure..and what about you Devision?
Are you all right!?we sincerely hope so, this forum is not the same without you


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 2, 2020)

girafarig said:


> ok this is actually a good point








> how about feeling like shit? you could call it a loss of self-respect or whatever...being a bad person makes one feel like shit. that's not a pleasant feeling - at least not in my experience. at least for some people, the urge to be rid of that feeling should be enough to push them onto a path of...self-improvement, as corny as it sounds. i know for a fact it can be enough.



Here's the thing.  You need someone to tell you that you are doing bad and and actually punish you for it at times.

I don't think majority of us born has been forgiven for every single thing we've done and that there was nothing "wrong" with it.

To raise something like that is nothing more than a monster. Case in point of Big Mom. You need someone to show you that you are wrong and *why, * that's the only way you can change.You can't convince someone to constantly live good when it gets them nowhere. 

 Big Mom's empire has not crumbled in years she's been a pirate, so in her mind there's nothing wrong. 



> it was worth everything. a clean conscience and firm knowledge  that one has done the right thing (as opposed to merely 'useful' or easy) is worth everything.


It wasn't because many of them who followed WB just followed BB. Majority of them are sheep who just follow the strong.


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 2, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> Here's the thing.  You need someone to tell you that you are doing bad and and actually punish you for it at times.



i disagree. i mean, that sort of feedback would be helpful and makes identifying the problem easier but it's not required per se

look, as a person who lives in society, one is surrounded by all sorts of _other _people. i'm sure one judges these other people and likes some of them better than others. one can also - as a form of mental exercise - compare oneself to these other people. e.g. this person X is really magnanimous, going by the way they conducted themselves in such and such situation. this other person, let's call them Y, was in a similar situation but behaved like a total asshole...now, i myself have also been in a somewhat similar situation. if i analyze my behavior, i must admit that i behaved like Y the asshole. i don't really like that - _i _don't like Y and realizing that i'm like them kind of sucks.

this kind of a thought process can be enough for a person to decide they need to change something. i'm not saying it's going to be enough for *many* people, but giving these reluctant-to-change assholes a pass is very unfair to those few among us, who have actually bothered to go through the ardurous journey (sometimes without anyone helping them).



> I don't think majority of us born has been forgiven for every single thing we've done and that there was nothing "wrong" with it.
> 
> To raise something like that is nothing more than a monster. Case in point of Big Mom. *You need someone to show you that you are wrong and why, that's the only way you can change.*You can't convince someone to constantly live good when it gets them nowhere.
> 
> ...



do you only see things that others point out to you?

because i don't. why even have a brain of your own if you cannot deduce anything without others spoon-feeding you everything?

ofc, two heads>one head any day, but i don't think you NEED feedback to feel this or that way about this or that action of yours. surely you have an opinion on your own actions, too?

edit:



> Big Mom's empire has not crumbled in years she's been a pirate, so in her mind there's nothing wrong.



it hasn't crumbled but because she has always treated her family (=the core of her empire) as mere tools (not as human beings with their own dreams, wishes and, most importantly,_ dignity_), they are never going to be as loyal to her as WB's men were to him.

is it guaranteed to bite her in the ass? well, the series is unfinished so idk. but it's worth thinking about.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Hello peeps.
> Hope you taking care..



Hey @shaantu !!!


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Jun 2, 2020)

Canute87 said:


> It wasn't because many of them who followed WB just followed BB. Majority of them are sheep who just follow the strong.



i didn't notice this bit before. anyway, that's on them (the followers). WB is not to be held responsible for why this or that person chose to follow him OR betray him. he was responsible for his own actions, treating other people with kindness and respect being one of said actions. how others chose to respond is not any of his concern. it's on them.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 2, 2020)

@Redline 

watched contact and I must say it was pretty decent but noway near interstellar lol


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Redline
> 
> watched contact and I must say it was pretty decent but noway near interstellar lol


Well it was made more then 30 years ago, when there was a different concept of sci fi movies
Anyway , glad you liked it ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

I just wanted to post this  in the meantime...


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 2, 2020)

@Redline and @DeVision meet again


@Mariko @Lurker @Nana @Light D Lamperouge @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja @Flame


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline and @DeVision meet again
> 
> 
> @Mariko @Lurker @Nana @Light D Lamperouge @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja @Flame


LOL DEAD.


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 2, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline and @DeVision meet again
> 
> 
> @Mariko @Lurker @Nana @Light D Lamperouge @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja @Flame


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 2, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline and @DeVision meet again
> 
> 
> @Mariko @Lurker @Nana @Light D Lamperouge @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja @Flame





Great stuff 
It really is on point


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Great stuff
> It really is on point


Fake ass Italian.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2020)

I honestly thought it was me for a second.


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Fake ass Italian.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2020)

I don't like you. Lol.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 2, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Hey @shaantu !!!



Bemben is my bro. <3



T.D.A said:


> @Redline and @DeVision meet again
> 
> 
> @Mariko @Lurker @Nana @Light D Lamperouge @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja @Flame




LMFAO!! XD

PS I love you for changing the font.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 2, 2020)

I love the "I bet it was you who insisted I die in episode 1"


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Fake ass Italian.


Lmaoo.. nice one...pretty funny...
That's what a fake ass Don would say  ... He loves my culture but he can't even recognize it when it's in front of him! To think I thought he was smart guy lol
Just kidding... XD


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I don't like you. Lol.


The happen after he got capture from team legends and end up chatting with onions and potatoes lol, before that he gave me tons of POS rep , I wonder why.. XD


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 2, 2020)

What happened between Devison and Redline ?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 2, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> What happened between De*V*ison and Redline ?



Nothing.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2020)

Dev you send any nudes to Red?


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Nothing.


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 2, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> What happened between De*V*is*i*on and Redline ?


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline and @DeVision meet again
> 
> 
> @Mariko @Lurker @Nana @Light D Lamperouge @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja @Flame


A breaking nose is the least thing  it could have happened to him ,  at least you didn't have him mentioned my family or my sister, otherwise I would have had to kill him on the spot, we were in prison already anyway..keep that in mind for the next one lol
Joke aside...thanks for the personal TDA production, I am honored to share the spotlight with the mighty Don of the OL.


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> What happened between Devison and Redline ?


I don't know to be honest all I can tell is that he must have got upset by something I wrote somewhere along my tons of shit posts, he must have believed I was not joking around and so it begins, those are my 2 cents , I can't came up with anything else, he never joked on me ,I did as I do with many of you guys, so maybe since he really believes he is the Don here , he saw as an offence to his crown... XD
Dunno really just saying
Maybe he doesn't like competition..I was famous in the orojacksons forum so I was bond to become famous here too I suppose, it's not even a year that I am here and look ! Lol


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> I don't know to be honest all I can tell is that he must have got upset by something I wrote somewhere along my tons of shit posts, he must have believed I was not joking around and so it begins, those are my 2 cents , I can't came up with anything else, he never joked on me ,I did as I do with many of you guys, so maybe since he really believes he is the Don here , he saw as an offence to his crown... XD
> Dunno really just saying


He's a fake ass italian.


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> He's a fake ass italian.


Well..if anything that's pretty much assured lol lurk!


----------



## DeVision (Jun 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Dev you send any nudes to Red?



Only to you dear.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 2, 2020)

girafarig said:


> i disagree. i mean, that sort of feedback would be helpful and makes identifying the problem easier but it's not required per se


I've never seen a case where someone just randomly out of his/her own internal feedback suddenly change.  The only way that would have occurred is if they were taught from a young age the concept of being decent and thus became an internal struggle.  



> look, as a person who lives in society, one is surrounded by all sorts of _other _people. i'm sure one judges these other people and likes some of them better than others. one can also - as a form of mental exercise - compare oneself to these other people. e.g. this person X is really magnanimous, going by the way they conducted themselves in such and such situation. this other person, let's call them Y, was in a similar situation but behaved like a total asshole...now, i myself have also been in a somewhat similar situation. if i analyze my behavior, i must admit that i behaved like Y the asshole. i don't really like that - _i _don't like Y and realizing that i'm like them kind of sucks.


But it still stems from what you were taught as a child and how that factored in your overall growth. You've been surrounded by both positive and negative influences,  Growing up you would have seen the feedback through the emotions of others how this type of behavior is rewarded, why this happens and such. I don't believe you'd get that randomly without some reference point to your own set of morales.



> this kind of a thought process can be enough for a person to decide they need to change something. i'm not saying it's going to be enough for *many* people, but giving these reluctant-to-change assholes a pass is very unfair to those few among us, who have actually bothered to go through the ardurous journey (sometimes without anyone helping them).


That is only if at some point of their core they are decent.





> do you only see things that others point out to you?
> 
> because i don't. why even have a brain of your own if you cannot deduce anything without others spoon-feeding you everything?



Sometimes with lack of interaction you don't really understand how what you said and what do did really affect others, you can't really know how you act towards others will affect them until you see their reactions.

Even if you have a brain that is just a tool to what molds your identity.  The capability of self reflection has always been a taught behavior and even it doesn't address ALL the issues there needs to be a trigger.

Prime example.  Gaara from Naruto, remember the type of person he was before meeting naruto, after naruto showed how much he valued the people closest to him garra changed, gaara even apologized to kankuro.  naruto has no brother and nruto didn't tell him he should be nice to his brother.  Naruto's compassion and drive to protect his friends allowed gaara to self reflect and thus apologize to his brother.

But this came from defeat. If naruto did not defeat him gaara would not have changed.




> it hasn't crumbled but because she has always treated her family (=the core of her empire) as mere tools (not as human beings with their own dreams, wishes and, most importantly,_ dignity_), they are never going to be as loyal to her as WB's men were to him.
> 
> is it guaranteed to bite her in the ass? well, the series is unfinished so idk. but it's worth thinking about.



Most of her crew are  so they'll stick with her, Katakuri is the only one i see who can leave and make it on his own. He's a different character completely.


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

Let's put it this way..just look don as the white supremacist and me as the ghetto black folk, there you have your explanation lol


----------



## Flame (Jun 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Flame





A Optimistic said:


> He's dating flame?


lewdmen strike again 



T.D.A said:


> When Gledania posted on Arlong Park forums on some dudes profile page because his username was Flame and might have been NF @Flame


Of all the forums we raided, I can assure you i've never made an account there. Wtf is he doing there 



T.D.A said:


> @Redline and @DeVision meet again
> 
> 
> @Mariko @Lurker @Nana @Light D Lamperouge @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja @Flame


Honest questions, how many movies you got ready? How do you keep picking the most fitting scenes lmao


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

Let's be focus on serious issues rather then childish teen feuds...


----------



## DeVision (Jun 2, 2020)

Flame said:


> Honest questions, how many movies you got ready? How do you keep picking the most fitting scenes lmao



How is that fitting? I'd kick that dude's ass easy.
(or I'd call Jojo)


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> How is that fitting? I'd kick that dude's ass easy.
> (or I'd call Jojo)



Jojo got beef with Redline?


----------



## Flame (Jun 2, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Jojo got beef with Redline?


Remember the drama thread you made in the alley?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 2, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Jojo got beef with Redline?



Don't think so. Jojo no-diffed him. Kaido style.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Jojo got beef with Redline?


Who dosen't have beef with Redline?


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 2, 2020)

Flame said:


> Remember the drama thread you made in the alley?


Link ?


----------



## Flame (Jun 2, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Link ?


It was long time ago so i'm afraid it's too late lol. Had like over 500 replies tho


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Don't think so. Jojo no-diffed him. Kaido style.


I'll never forget Jojo negging the one OJ member in the alley and ended up taking on all of them


----------



## DeVision (Jun 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Who dosen't have beef with Redline?





MrPopo said:


> Link ?



Where's the drama rating when you need one? XD


----------



## DeVision (Jun 2, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> I'll never forget Jojo negging the one OJ member in the alley and ended up taking on all of them



That's it dude. XD


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 2, 2020)

Flame said:


> ^ (use bro) that's exactly what I was referring to


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2020)

Jojo ended the whole OJ forum.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Where's the drama rating when you need one? XD


Fake ass Italian.


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

DeVision said:


> How is that fitting? I'd kick that dude's ass easy.
> (or I'd call Jojo)


Who ? The one in the movie !? Possibly,  me!? Keep dreaming ..lol from.what I can tell you are just one of those type of Boyz that run aways from a fight when a friend is in danger, or rather the ones who acts thought when they are surrended by their pal but they are scary pussy cats when they are alone...
No wonder you love the  godfather movies lol


----------



## DeVision (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2020)

Poor Yasu was an Angel.


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Jojo ended the whole OJ forum.


I remember that JoJo Pussycat lol...another that can stand his ground alone one, typical of  who think is better then the others, yet it belongs to a naruto forum lmaooo


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Poor Yasu was an Angel.


I think yasu got back with another name, just don't remember which one...xd


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

Light! There is a cat lurking around...watch out!


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> Light! There is a cat lurking around...watch out!


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Jojo ended the whole OJ forum.


I would rather say the oj forum ended the NF , since it's never been the same ever since lol


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> I would rather say the oj forum ended the NF , since it's never been the same ever since lol


Ningen stop.


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Ningen stop.


Do you want a piece of ass instead  lurk? Lol


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> Do you want a piece of ass instead  lurk? Lol


This just got weird...


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> This just got weird...


Not mine you naughty bastard ! Forget it, but I can gif you good if you know what I mean... eheheh


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

Few will get it! Only the smart ones...


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> Few will get it! Only the smart ones...


Oh I saw that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 2, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline and @DeVision meet again
> 
> 
> @Mariko @Lurker @Nana @Light D Lamperouge @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja @Flame


 


The dice games lmao


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Oh I saw that one.


Then you must see have seen this one too lol


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> Then you must see have seen this one too lol


I didn't know they roasted him.


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 2, 2020)

Been rereading Vagabond. Musashi vs the 70 is easily the best fight in manga history.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> I didn't know they roasted him.


How about this
Also
check this white trash lurk!


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

Dellinger said:


> Been rereading Vagabond. Musashi vs the 70 is easily the best fight in manga history.


Great manga indeed


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline and @DeVision meet again
> 
> 
> @Mariko @Lurker @Nana @Light D Lamperouge @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja @Flame





But seriously there is something behind this feud that is not displayed here.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> How about this
> Also
> check this white trash lurk!


Lol.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 2, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> But seriously there is something behind this feud that is not displayed here.


I know what!
It's Nataly love for Redline..such a sweet girl,a true godess! now I finally realize why Don is upset lol, it's all a matter of love and despair.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Trap....


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> But seriously there is something behind this feud that is not displayed here.


They are like eachother....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Trap....



Please don't will that into existence!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Trap....


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Please don't will that into existence!


Ok Mickey Mouse.....


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2020)

Dev isn't no Don. @UtahCrip is a Don.


----------



## January (Jun 2, 2020)

I hear Ulti's fandom is stronger than Zoro's.

That's quite something..


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> They are like eachother....


Who knows? possibly...here we are...
There you go @T.D.A
Edit this  lol ! Redline as Jim carry...Devision as Jeff Daniels...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Ok Mickey Mouse.....





January said:


> I hear Ulti's fandom is stronger than Zoro's.
> 
> That's quite something..



Now you done it.....


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> I know what!
> It's Nataly love for Redline..such a sweet girl,a true godess! now I finally realize why Don is upset lol, it's all a matter of love and despair.


Oh so you Nat's E love?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 2, 2020)

January said:


> I hear Ulti's fandom is stronger than Zoro's.
> 
> That's quite something..


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 2, 2020)

January said:


> I hear Ulti's fandom is stronger than Zoro's.
> 
> That's quite something..



Ulti is part of the Zoro fandom or will be once she sees the Grandmaster in action.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2020)

This emote lol.


----------



## January (Jun 2, 2020)

Just a second earlier you were posting Ulti's pics..is this how quickly you turn you Pagan?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2020)

January said:


> Just a second earlier you were posting Ulti's pics..is this how quickly you turn you Pagan?


Trap!!


----------



## January (Jun 2, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Ulti is part of the Zoro fandom or will be once she sees the Grandmaster in action.


It's the other way round bro.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 2, 2020)

January said:


> Just a second earlier you were posting Ulti's pics..is this how quickly you turn you Pagan?


 


Nothing comes before the Grandmaster. Learn now young one.


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Nothing comes before the Grandmaster. Learn now young one.


True , Nothing except Oden  the wano legend


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 2, 2020)

Redline said:


> True , Nothing except Oden  the wano legend


----------



## UtahCrip (Jun 2, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Dev isn't no Don. @UtahCrip is a Don.


dont even know what this about but your man got major Don status on these streets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 2, 2020)

Calling Zoro _grandmaster_ is cringy trend that should stop


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

Nana said:


> Calling Zoro _grandmaster_ is cringy trend that should stop


I can't say I disagree with it... But I can admit he will become one within 20 years of one piece time


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 2, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> dont even know what this about but your man got major Don status on these streets.



How were the early days of Tazmo's reign?


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

What's that face lol..pay respect to the sword you own now, and that will make you grow even stronger, as you said yourself, if Zoro would have  had the honour to meet Oden in person he would have end up hugging him like he does with Luffy or if you prefer , begging, like he did with Mihawk...lol


----------



## UtahCrip (Jun 2, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> How were the early days of Tazmo's reign?


who?


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 2, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> who?


----------



## Irene (Jun 2, 2020)

Zoro fans can't accept the truth



Those tier ratings


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 2, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 2, 2020)

*Wrong thread *


----------



## Blade (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

You gotta fight for you right !


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2020)

Blade said:


>


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 3, 2020)

was actually expecting to see levi vs kenny squad but pretty great list nonetheless lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 3, 2020)

There is a break next week (correct me if I'm wrong), I was thinking of doing One Piece Hunger Games unless someone else already has something planned.
Do you guys think it is a good idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 3, 2020)

one piece hunger games are always fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 3, 2020)

Nataly said:


> There is a break next week (correct me if I'm wrong), I was thinking of doing One Piece Hunger Games unless someone else already has something planned.
> Do you guys think it is a good idea



Break again? 
I'm gonna die at this rate..


----------



## Soca (Jun 3, 2020)

Do I spy @shaantu lurking there 



DeVision said:


> Break again?
> I'm gonna die at this rate..


Apparently there's none after 982 tho so that's good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Break again?
> I'm gonna die at this rate..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 3, 2020)

Soca said:


> Do I spy @shaantu lurking there
> 
> 
> Apparently there's none after 982 tho so that's good.



I tried by calling him Bemben.. Still nothing. 

I feel like we have a chapter every two weeks recently. It's killing me


----------



## Lurko (Jun 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I tried by calling him Bemben.. Still nothing.
> 
> I feel like we have a chapter every two weeks recently. It's killing me


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 3, 2020)

Nataly said:


> There is a break next week (correct me if I'm wrong), I was thinking of doing One Piece Hunger Games unless someone else already has something planned.
> Do you guys think it is a good idea



What's OP Hunger Games? Should do it even if there is a chapter next week.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I tried by calling him Bemben.. Still nothing.
> 
> I feel like we have a chapter every two weeks recently. It's killing me



Lockdown was lifted in Japan right? should be going back to the regular OP break schedule soon.


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

Nataly said:


> There is a break next week (correct me if I'm wrong), I was thinking of doing One Piece Hunger Games unless someone else already has something planned.
> Do you guys think it is a good idea


 Hi Nat, Everything that cames out of your mind is a good idea as far as I am concerned soooo why not!? Xd just tag me when you are ready, see ya, send you a kiss . XD


----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


Oh my ....that seems the new millennium Roman stile relax room lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Lockdown was lifted in Japan right? should be going back to the regular OP break schedule soon.


It should , but I guess it will keep on going..motegi MotoGP  has been cancelled anyway and that was meant to be around September if I remember correctly, therefore i assume certain restrictions are still on


----------



## Soca (Jun 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


Nah

I want a normal bed with edges. Can't be living life without risk


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 3, 2020)

Soca said:


> Nah
> 
> I want a normal bed with edges. Can't be living life without risk



Less safe zone, more adventure


----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

Soca said:


> Nah
> 
> I want a normal bed with edges. Can't be living life without risk


More then anything it needs a cover otherwise it's gonna get dirty pretty quick


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2020)

Soca said:


> Apparently there's none after 982 tho so that's good


----------



## January (Jun 3, 2020)

Well there's those planned breaks, and then there's those unplanned ones.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2020)

January said:


> Well there's those planned breaks, and then there's those unplanned ones.


For......safety reasons. This has become a bi weekly manga.


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 3, 2020)

Damn this thread is like Luffy.

Hard as f*ck to knock out


----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Damn this thread is like Luffy.
> 
> Hard as f*ck to knock out


Lol.. yeah but what's the point if there going to be another one right away , still the same OL just a reboot


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol.. yeah but what's the point if there going to be another one right away , still the same OL just a reboot



New game+ has always added features

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Damn this thread is like Luffy.
> 
> Hard as f*ck to knock out


let's start a convo then

how was your day ?


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 3, 2020)

Nana said:


> let's start a convo then
> 
> how was your day ?



Same routine as always 

Waking up, coffe, lunch and guess


*Spoiler*: __ 



beach 




How about yours?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jun 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Same routine as always
> 
> Waking up, coffe, lunch and guess
> 
> ...


bad, I have bad headache from going out

screw summer  where is spring my favorite season


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2020)

Nana said:


> bad, I have bad headache from going out
> 
> screw summer  where is spring my favorite season


It still is spring......technically.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> It still is spring......technically.



She hatin' spring all this time but blaming summer.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> What's OP Hunger Games? Should do it even if there is a chapter next week.


It's RNG, I made some in the Alley ( and  themed ones)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> It still is spring......technically.


well it is already fucking June so it is summer in my book 
 

these gonna be 3 long months


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 3, 2020)

Nana said:


> bad, I have bad headache from going out
> 
> screw summer  where is spring my favorite season



Meditation


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jun 3, 2020)

My new theme song

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 3, 2020)

Doggies are awesome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Doggies are awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2020)

@Kinjin 


@Nana  needs a cold hug

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Kinjin
> 
> 
> @Nana  needs a cold hug


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2020)

You know what @Light D Lamperouge .....I think I speak for everyone when I say......I am tired of you judging everyone lewd. Stop bringing us down to your level!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


>


----------



## Irene (Jun 3, 2020)

here we go @Alibaba Saluja 

for Jenoooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You know what @Light D Lamperouge .....I think I speak for everyone when I say......I am tired of you judging everyone lewd. Stop bringing us down to your level!!



I agree 

why can't change my vote? 

i need to change it to lewdshinigami


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 3, 2020)

Lady Luck be with me


----------



## Irene (Jun 3, 2020)

ffs what was these flops rolls


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 3, 2020)

I Love you Lady Luck


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 3, 2020)

Kurumi avy


----------



## Irene (Jun 3, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I Love you Lady Luck


no sorcery is allowed


----------



## Irene (Jun 3, 2020)

My Jeno avy 

I guess I will wait for another victim ..


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 3, 2020)

Nana said:


> no sorcery is allowed



Don't know what you're talking about


----------



## January (Jun 3, 2020)

The first person to get three 7's on a 10-sided dice thrown 12 times wins.


----------



## Irene (Jun 3, 2020)

ok let's go


----------



## Irene (Jun 3, 2020)

again


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2020)

Nana said:


> here we go @Alibaba Saluja
> 
> for Jenoooo


What the!?


----------



## Irene (Jun 3, 2020)

not even a single 7 

today isn't my lucky day I guess ..


----------



## January (Jun 3, 2020)

Woah..Nana is running out of luck

Anyone wants to challenge Nana, this is the chance you have been waiting for


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You know what @Light D Lamperouge .....I think I speak for everyone when I say......I am tired of you judging everyone lewd. Stop bringing us down to your level!!





January said:


> I agree
> 
> why can't change my vote?
> 
> i need to change it to lewdshinigami


----------



## Irene (Jun 3, 2020)

January said:


> Woah..Nana is running out of luck
> 
> Anyone wants to challenge Nana, this is the chance you have been waiting for


let's bet if u are this confident and I will make you wear the most ridiculous avy for a month if you lose


----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

Lol


Nana said:


> bad, I have bad headache from going out
> 
> screw summer  where is spring my favorite season


..summer time all the way..40 degree plus , sweaty wet t shirt and lots of Icecream yeah!


----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You know what @Light D Lamperouge .....I think I speak for everyone when I say......I am tired of you judging everyone lewd. Stop bringing us down to your level!!


No worries lewd is goood


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2020)

The guy judging everyone else lewd uses a bdsm guy for his reply. I rest my case, Lewd God Light!


----------



## January (Jun 3, 2020)

Nana said:


> let's bet if u are this confident and I will make you wear the most ridiculous avy for a month if you lose


Do we have any courageous men in the thread willing to take this risk?


----------



## Irene (Jun 3, 2020)

January said:


> Do we have any courageous men in the thread willing to take this risk?


why are you chickening out 

ppl these days all talk no doing


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> The guy judging everyone else lewd uses a bdsm guy for his reply. I rest my case, Lewd God Light!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2020)

Nana said:


> why are you chickening out
> 
> ppl these days all talk no doing


----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

January said:


> Do we have any courageous men in the thread willing to take this risk?


Tsk...you got one here just in case you don't know, but the real question is ..is nana brave enough to wear the avy I am gonna give to her if she lose!?
I couldn't care less about wearing a crappy avatar lol


----------



## January (Jun 3, 2020)

Nana said:


> why are you chickening out
> 
> ppl these days all talk no doing


Me asking ma boys for backup



They all dressed up in swat and standing by


----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

Why are you keep on posting the Gimp images??...you scares me light! Maybe you really are lewdmperouge...xd


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2020)

@Nana we roll. 100. 5 times. 3 days avy. You lose, you wear......a grandmaster Zoro avy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

January said:


> Me asking ma boys for backup
> 
> 
> 
> They all dressed up in swat and standing by


They better start a civil war! It's now or never!
Also .. someone shoot Trump down for good..
You know what ..since dumbs American voted for trump , if I was in LeBron James shoes I would think , you know what , fucked them I will candidate myself for the next presidential elections!
King James as the new president of America!
That would be huge and it would work well too, I am pretty sure he would solve lots of problems for the black community


----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Nana we roll. 100. 5 times. 3 days avy. You lose, you wear......a grandmaster Zoro avy.


Too kind Mickey , too kind,  I am telling ya


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> Too kind Mickey , too kind,  I am telling ya


She absolutely hates people calling Zoro, Grandmaster. And I do not hate Nana. Though what happened to her crew.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Nana we roll. 100. 5 times. 3 days avy. You lose, you wear......a grandmaster Zoro avy.


I already have avy bet going on so later


----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> She absolutely hates people calling Zoro, Grandmaster. And I do not hate Nana. Though what happened to her crew.....


Yep I know that and  I don't hate nana either, but this doesn't mean I wouldn't be more then happy to see her wear a Brulee or a kokoro avy for a while,  just to keep her down to heart


----------



## Irene (Jun 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yep I know that and  I don't hate nana either, but this doesn't mean I wouldn't be more then happy to see her wear a *Brulee *or a *kokoro *avy for a while,  just to keep her down to heart


----------



## Lurko (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

What's wrong with it nana? They are woman with temper to say the least! Lol


----------



## January (Jun 3, 2020)

@Nana , so i accepted the bet, if i lose i will wear your suggested avatar for a week.

A month is bit too long, and i am quite fond of my avatars as they mean something to me.

If you lose, you will have to create a thread which will have to bring out the best within OL community. Any topic is fine, intriguing observations and healthy discussions would be preferable.

What do you say?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 3, 2020)

January said:


> @Nana , so i accepted the bet, if i lose i will wear your suggested avatar for a week.
> 
> A month is bit too long, and i am quite fond of my avatars as they mean something to me.
> 
> ...


_intriguing observations_



_" which character is virgin " _


----------



## January (Jun 3, 2020)

Nana said:


> _intriguing observations_
> 
> 
> 
> _" which character is virgin " _


bring out the best within community

something where Light can't comment spam lewds everywhere


----------



## Irene (Jun 3, 2020)

ok will see then

roll 100d 3 times 

@January


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 3, 2020)

another dice bet game 

this convo can't withstand two legendary dice games together. Maybe on next one


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 3, 2020)

Doing gods work


----------



## January (Jun 3, 2020)

Here goes nothing @Nana


----------



## January (Jun 3, 2020)

Fuck my life


----------



## Irene (Jun 3, 2020)

January said:


> Here goes nothing @Nana


----------



## Irene (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Jun 3, 2020)

Lanji surpassing zoro 

nice fanfic video


----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Doing gods work


Hell yeah..but..
Oda already exstablish that when he went 330> 320 for no apparently reasons lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

Blade said:


> Lanji surpassing zoro
> 
> nice fanfic video


You got plenty on Zoro too..like the mega Zoro Vs shogun  fanfiction
Anyway..
Broly> Goku... eheheh


----------



## January (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

January said:


>


It's ok it's July now! XD summer time around the corner...
Beaches and beaches and sticky sand and wet shoes and maroccan camouflage tan, and icetea,and diving, and snorkeling...and!?! No shark ! Lol


----------



## Blade (Jun 3, 2020)

lanji fans

hold this  a bit 

next wss >>>> some french chef who cosplays as a kamen rider


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 3, 2020)

@Blade  "Zolo" says the Yeti cool brothers

Youve got to LUV IT


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 3, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Doing gods work



this guy needs a massive optimistic rating lol


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 3, 2020)

Nataly said:


> There is a break next week (correct me if I'm wrong), I was thinking of doing One Piece Hunger Games unless someone else already has something planned.
> Do you guys think it is a good idea





T.D.A said:


> What's OP Hunger Games? Should do it even if there is a chapter next week.


Hosted two OP hungers games before.




They lose their novelty if there's too much of it. 4 months passed since the last one so it should be okay.

There's no break next week, but you're free to do something still. I always recommend to host games during breaks as they shouldn't collide with the telegrams activity. During breaks there's not much to discuss so games/contests are a welcome change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Lockdown was lifted in Japan right? should be going back to the regular OP break schedule soon.



I hope so..



Alibaba Saluja said:


>



That's great. 



Soca said:


> Nah
> 
> I want a normal bed with edges. Can't be living life without risk







Mickey Mouse said:


> You know what @Light D Lamperouge .....I think I speak for everyone when I say......I am tired of you judging everyone lewd. Stop bringing us down to your level!!



A-MEN to that brother!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

Blade said:


> lanji fans
> 
> hold this  a bit
> 
> next wss >>>> some french chef who cosplays as a kamen rider


Still better then someone who use his mauth to wield a sword lmaooo..he must be really skilled with it innit!?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2020)

January said:


> Here goes nothing @Nana


----------



## Lurko (Jun 3, 2020)

January said:


> Here goes nothing @Nana


Bro.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> Still better then someone who use his mauth to wield a sword lmaooo..he must be really skilled with it innit!?



if zoro was a cook I'm willing to bet he can slice and dice meat better than sanji ever could with his 3 swords


----------



## Blade (Jun 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> Broly> Goku... eheheh



from all the bs you wrote, so far

i agree only with this


----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

DeVision said:


> I hope so..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's all started with Trafalgar raoooo, don't blame light he just got along with it and now he can't stop any more lol
Aka Aron toshiro now!XD clever  lewd guy....i was  there in our oj room even before the JoJo rukus, I didn't mind that lewd game since It doesn't mean anything just a panties,the real question is if you like Brook or not? Xd


----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

Blade said:


> from all the bs you wrote, so far
> 
> i agree only with this


Gif to celebrate!


----------



## Lurko (Jun 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Bro.


@Light D Lamperouge You goona bet Nana?


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You know what @Light D Lamperouge .....I think I speak for everyone when I say......I am tired of you judging everyone lewd. Stop bringing us down to your level!!



For context please watch this video:

*A Light Problem:

*
@Lurker @Light D Lamperouge @DeVision @Flame @January @Flame

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## January (Jun 3, 2020)

i lost intentionally, cause i wanted to wear a nana's avatar.


----------



## Blade (Jun 3, 2020)

Lanji fans try to create a non existent homo joke about zoro holding a third sword with his mouth

meanwhile

their ''guy'' was at one point like this and he even blushes


----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Light D Lamperouge You goona bet Nana?


Gonna what? Lucky guy..life is unfair


----------



## Lurko (Jun 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> For context please watch this video:
> 
> *A Light Problem:
> 
> ...


LOL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 3, 2020)

Btw there is more likes on that vid than dislikes.


So its really realy true

[HASHTAG]#BELIEVE[/HASHTAG] IT
[HASHTAG]#HateToSeeIt[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Lurko (Jun 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> Gonna what? Lucky guy..life is unfair


He's a Fake ass Italian anyway.


----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

Blade said:


> Lanji fans try to create a non existent homo joke about zoro holding a third sword with his mouth
> 
> meanwhile
> 
> their ''guy'' was at one point like this and he even blushes


Sanjinaaaaaaa..he /she needed to unlock observations if she /he  didn't want to simply obliged like Zoro did and bend over to Mihawk...
Zoro fucking dreams about chopper man !
There is no return from That
Sanji is just a pervert, aka a pretty typical Japanese manga character, used ever since in lots of manga and anime, so I always fun that stereotipycal characters hilarious to the ridiculous...that's what they are, and Sanji is..
Zoro..?  He is not bad, can be deep but generally he is pretty plain and empty,  I don't find him funny, I would have likes lot better if oda would have have him like Oden or let's just say ,if he would show so.e interest in ladies rather then care just about his swords, 
Yes sanji is a chef and so what? ..his fighting stile is one of a kind, has he is


----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


> LOL.


Lmaooo look at his face he known he is guilty!


----------



## DeVision (Jun 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> For context please watch this video:
> 
> *A Light Problem:
> 
> ...


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> Zoro fucking dreams about chopper man !
> There is no return from That


----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

No pun intended TD , just stating facts! Black and white facts! It's not even my idea it's Oda
You may think it's cute it's your opinion
Anyhow.. what about king James as the next black american president? 2024 election !!??
I wouldn't mind...If they got elected trump they might as well elect LeBron james


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> For context please watch this video:
> 
> *A Light Problem:
> 
> ...



@Light D Lamperouge ......when I unlocked your dice for the Zoro vs Law game.....I did not think you would take your lewd crusade this far.

Light


----------



## DeVision (Jun 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Light D Lamperouge ......when I unlocked your dice for the Zoro vs Law game.....I did not think you would take your lewd crusade this far.
> 
> Light



We need to stop him.. You see a way?


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> No pun intended TD , just stating facts! Black and white facts! It's not even my idea it's Oda
> You may think it's cute it's your opinion
> Anyhow.. what about king James as the next black american president? 2024 election !!??
> I wouldn't mind...



Not every dream is a sexual fantasy...

Nah Lebron should become an owner of an NBA and NFL team. Would have employed Kaepernick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 3, 2020)

Lurker said:


> @Light D Lamperouge You goona bet Nana?


*The only time Nana and I went 1 vs 1 Nana lost. *


T.D.A said:


> For context please watch this video:
> 
> *A Light Problem:
> 
> ...


 






Mickey Mouse said:


> @Light D Lamperouge ......when I unlocked your dice for the Zoro vs Law game.....I did not think you would take your lewd crusade this far.
> 
> Light


*Mic 
*


----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *The only time Nana and I went 1 vs 1 Nana lost. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell them it's all Trafalgar Rao fault lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 3, 2020)

Redline said:


> Tell them it's all Trafalgar Rao fault lol


*Lewd man. *


----------



## Irene (Jun 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *The only time Nana and I went 1 vs 1 Nana lost. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember the sig bet u lost and i forgave you for ..

 

Maybe we should do ZoLu bet again


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 3, 2020)

Nana said:


> Remember the sig bet u lost and i forgave you for ..


*Dev won that one. I won our avy bet. We decided to make a deal and cancel the bet so neither you nor I had to wear embarrassing things. *





Nana said:


> Maybe we should do ZoLu bet again


*
*


----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

Close to minus 250 post left! I we would only all wish too, this race till 10000 might as well just start right now ..
Let's play truth or dare?


----------



## Blade (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

Blade said:


>


blade i always knew you were a nasty one lmaooo


----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

Blade said:


>


----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Dev won that one. I won our avy bet. We decided to make a deal and cancel the bet so neither you nor I had to wear embarrassing things.


Bet.....canceling!?


----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Bet.....canceling!?


May I have to courtesy to suggest some awesome avy to wear ? Xd
By the way Mickey I didn't know the Griffin had a grudge against topolino and dysney lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 3, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Bet.....canceling!?


----------



## Blade (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Blade (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 3, 2020)

Blade said:


>


To think Shaq used to take the piss of him? Do you know the story lol


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 3, 2020)

Disney should have made him the lead

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Jun 4, 2020)

Soca said:


> Do I spy @shaantu lurking there
> 
> 
> Apparently there's none after 982 tho so that's good.






DeVision said:


> I tried by calling him Bemben.. Still nothing.



why are you doing this to me


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)

Bemben sounds like the name of one of Apoo's attacks.


----------



## shaantu (Jun 4, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Bemben sounds like the name of one of Apoo's attacks.


bembem or rather "bęben" as it is correct grammatically means "drum" in polish


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 4, 2020)

@Nana

That Kurumi avy


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Nana
> 
> That Kurumi avy


she is cutie


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> she is cutie




Amen


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

@January here for 1 week 



be thankful I didn't pick something ridiculous as promised


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 4, 2020)

​


----------



## Blade (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> @January here for 1 week


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

@Nana what's his name by the way?


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Damn you lewdshinigami. :Erza


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

I am a star now


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 4, 2020)

January said:


> Damn you lewdshinigami. :Erza


​


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

January said:


> @Nana what's his name by the way?


Jeno


----------



## Blade (Jun 4, 2020)

January said:


> I am a star now


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> Jeno


Not as great as the one I had.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Not as great as the one I had.


​


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 4, 2020)

January said:


> I am a star now



That reminded me of this meme


----------



## Blade (Jun 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


I am rating all your posts lewd until your recieved goes over your given.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 4, 2020)

I do not know the reference.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am rating all your posts lewd until your recieved goes over your given.


----------



## Blade (Jun 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I do not know the reference.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 4, 2020)

Once more......I have not started reading or watching HxH.


----------



## Blade (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Le me checking who jeno is..but first i gotta make sure no one is watching me surf into this dark part of the net.


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

What did i see..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 4, 2020)

January said:


> Le me checking who jeno is..but first i gotta make sure no one is watching me surf into this dark part of the net.





January said:


> What did i see..



Fool! You were only supposed to accept the avy not look into it!


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Fool! You were only supposed to accept the avy not look into it!


It's too late now bro


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

I never knew a simple avatar could destroy my sense of this world.

All i see is this


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 4, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That reminded me of this meme


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 4, 2020)

January said:


> It's too late now bro



I did not get hack in time....


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Not as great as the one I had.


both are from the same group lol

but tbh yea I like Jaemin more 



January said:


> What did i see..


greatness


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

let's spam this convo till it ends ..


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
with Jeno's gifs


----------



## Lurko (Jun 4, 2020)

January said:


> What did i see..


It's a Light problem.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> both are from the same group lol
> 
> but tbh yea I like Jaemin more


Then why did you rate neutral!?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 4, 2020)

Lurker said:


> It's a Light problem.


*Burger *


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Then why did you rate neutral!?


cuz both are great


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> let's spam this convo till it ends ..
> 
> 
> .
> ...


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> cuz both are great


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Nana said:


>


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

Jaemin 



now this type of gifs u should spam  not some random stuff


----------



## Fel1x (Jun 4, 2020)

Blade said:


>


nice Sanji avatar btw


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> Jaemin
> 
> 
> 
> now this type of gifs u should spam  not some random stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

It's all light lewdmperouge fault! He is the one that told me to spam twerking gif to rise some flags!


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Fel1x said:


> nice Sanji avatar btw


Sanji>> Blade.. XD


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 4, 2020)

Redline said:


> It's all light lewdmperouge fault! He is the one that told me to spam twerking gif to rise some flags!


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

help us reach the end of this convo


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


 



Nana said:


> help us reach the end of this convo


 



Nana said:


>


 



Nana said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Had to add 3 sigs just to compensate with the avatar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

January said:


> Had to add 3 sigs just to compensate with the avatar.


I will also add this to compensate lol...


----------



## Etherborn (Jun 4, 2020)

We're at over 9800 posts already?


----------



## Etherborn (Jun 4, 2020)

That was really fast.


----------



## Etherborn (Jun 4, 2020)

Stop triple posting you plebs.


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 4, 2020)

@Mickey Mouse, What are you doing with your life??? watch Hunter x Hunter!!!


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Etherborn said:


> Stop triple posting you plebs.


Oops sorry ether.. it's always me know lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 4, 2020)

GANDO said:


> @Mickey Mouse, What are you doing with your life??? watch Hunter x Hunter!!!



Blame JoJo. That reaffirmed me not starting it.


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

yes we go let's end it and start a fresh start


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 4, 2020)

Guys watch Avatar the last Airbender too..


Never knew it was this........




gud


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Blame JoJo. That reaffirmed me not starting it.


Hunter hunter is way better then JoJo. Imo


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Guys watch Avatar the last Airbender too..
> 
> 
> Never knew it was this........
> ...


Many complain about it..and that it was a flop , otherwise by now we would have the second movie that follows and maybe the third one too, I didn't mind it but apparently that wasn't really well taken from the critics


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Blame JoJo. That reaffirmed me not starting it.


Bro its an S Class Anime like Jojo, 

Its a Must


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> yes we go let's end it and start a fresh start


We could finish it tonight with ease


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 4, 2020)

Redline said:


> Many complain about it..and that it was a flop , otherwise by now we would have the second movie that follows and maybe the third one too, I didn't mind it but apparently that wasn't really well taken from the critics


Not the Movie, the Cartoon


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Not the Movie the cartoon


Lol.ok..so who's you favourite avatar?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

I thought you guys would already finish this thread up by now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I thought you guys would already finish this thread up by now


Yeah..we should have... Give usand hand NAT... Start a game or something...ask any random question I will answer and give you back one!


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I thought you guys would already finish this thread up by now


Cannot do it without your help Nat


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 4, 2020)

Redline said:


> Lol.ok..so who's you favourite avatar?


Aang as of now,  I am still on the first Book lol.


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

GANDO said:


> Aang as of now,  I am still on the first Book lol.


I see..then.... spoilers ahead


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

Redline said:


> Yeah..we should have... Give usand hand NAT... Start a game or something...ask any random question I will answer and give you back one!





January said:


> Cannot do it without your help Nat


Believe in me who believes in you. Believe in yourselves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

How about this little game in the convo:

*Count Down Game*

*Admirals* 500
*Yonko* 500

You can only subtract and not add, subtract number is -10, don't double post. see how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)

-10 Admirals


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 4, 2020)

-10 Admirals

480 Admirals
500 Yonko


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> -10 Admirals





GANDO said:


> -10 Admirals


For easier count, something like this will work:

Admirals 480
Yonko 500

Copy and subtract and go on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

next thread should be summer themed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)

-10 Admirals

Admirals 470
Yonko 500


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Would be better if we rolled a 10 sided dice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jun 4, 2020)

Nataly said:


> How about this little game in the convo:
> 
> *Count Down Game*
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO RPG


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

480 Admirals
490 Lonko


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

January said:


> Would be better if we rolled a 10 sided dice


You know, that's actually not a bad idea, I like it a lot


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)

it's actually 

470 Admirals
490 Yonko


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 4, 2020)

nuuuuuu

@Lurker


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

470 Dadmirals
480 Lonko


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Here goes

Against Blackbeard -10


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

kill Shanks


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 4, 2020)

Admirals -10


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Against Kaido


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)

Kill Akainu


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 4, 2020)

Everyone need to post the edited Score?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

nice avi @January


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

kill BM


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)

Admiral 453
Yonko 458

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

kill mohawk


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 4, 2020)

Kill Red Dog


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Against Akainu


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

Kill Ace


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

EXTERMINATE BM 

MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDA MUDAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Against Red Hair


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> it's actually
> 
> 470 Admirals
> 490 Yonko


No it actually 460 admiral
490 younku


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 4, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Chrollo Lucilfer !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Against Kizaru


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

this got boring fast

I am back to my kpop spam


----------



## Lurko (Jun 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> Kill Ace


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

It's minus ten per post! Not rolling a ten dice! Right?


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

what if i want to exterminate just one of the yonkou and one of the admirals but keep the rest alive


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> this got boring fast
> 
> I am back to my kpop spam


A spammig war just started....


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

let's do something simple

Reiju vs Nami 

which one u like better ?


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 4, 2020)

Reiju-swaaaaaan


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Our Host @Nataly, has abandoned the game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> let's do something simple
> 
> Reiju vs Nami
> 
> which one u like better ?


Nami, easily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

nami any day all day

only vivi and perona can beat nami

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 4, 2020)

Reiju can lick whip cream, nuff said


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

Reiju 

2 vs 2 
it is a tie


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

January said:


> Our Host @Nataly, has abandoned the game


Oh no, I'm here, it is more like a free roll little game


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

Doffy vs Law

who do you pick ?


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

This convo is on it's last legs


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

dem its hard but i'd say doffy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 4, 2020)

Spider Man, easily


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Lurker said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO RPG


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

@Nana is that an @Alibaba Saluja avi? 

i havent been keeping up with the bets lol


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

Young Master for me too 


2 votes for Doffy so far


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Nana is that an @Alibaba Saluja avi?
> 
> i havent been keeping up with the bets lol


no I stan this character it wasn't a bet


----------



## Lurko (Jun 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> Young Master for me too
> 
> 
> 2 votes for Doffy so far


Get that gay shit out of here....


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

Usopp or Buggy


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

Lurker said:


> Get that gay shit out of here....


how is it gay ... ?





Go D. Usopp said:


> Usopp or Buggy


Usopp sama


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Namiiii swaaaannnn!!!


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)

lewd


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

Here I am working on another emote instead of finishing the convo  Picked a great time for it, didn't I


----------



## DeVision (Jun 4, 2020)

What is going on tonight?
How much more posts?


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> Usopp or Buggy


To live or to die?


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

Jeno  
or Jaemin


----------



## Potato Salad (Jun 4, 2020)

Ussop is one of the Goats


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> What is going on tonight?
> How much more posts?


About another 100 Brando!


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Here I am working on another emote instead of finishing the convo  Picked a great time for it, didn't I



which member is the emote


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

10 K is the limit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)

nat shares an emote after 1000 posts are reached


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> which member is the emote


I started making Robin one, but I found a cool Luffy stock for emote as well, so I will try to do both of them, OL specifically related


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

Redline said:


> To live or to die?



to conquer the world!!



Nana said:


> Jeno
> or Jaemin


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> nat shares an emote after 1000 posts are reached


1000 or 100?
I probably won't make it on time for a new convo


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)

.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I started making Robin one, but I found a cool Luffy stock for emote as well, so I will try to do both of them, OL specifically related



what about Usopp happy



they never made it rikt


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> to conquer the world!!


choose


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)

.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> choose



idk them but jeno seems kooler name i guess


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Nana is that an @Alibaba Saluja avi?
> 
> i havent been keeping up with the bets lol



@Nana has great taste in characters


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> to conquer the world!!


Ok..then buggy all the way..he has the charisma! Not only the bs!


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

..


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

You guys will get an opportunity to check who was right about who is going to make next thread from one of the previous polls


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Last 5 mins left for convo..


Got any last wishes?


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)

.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)

T


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)

P


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)

3


----------



## DeVision (Jun 4, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> .



It's okay. You have other talents.


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

January said:


> Last 5 mins left for convo..
> 
> 
> Got any last wishes?


marrying Seulgi


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)

.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

Redline said:


> Ok..then buggy all the way..he has the charisma! Not only the bs!



both r acceptable answer, you shalt not be judged


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

..


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)

To do what I do, I need some idea about the threat we face


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> what about Usopp happy
> 
> 
> 
> they never made it rikt


Patience bro.


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Time to celebrate the rise of a new convo


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> what about Usopp happy
> 
> 
> 
> they never made it rikt


It is still in the suggestions IIRC


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)

Well I've seen too much


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)

This is about survival


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

@Nana 

i dont do k-pop lol

the only song i actually listened from k-pop was league's KDA song

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

Finished my Luffy emote, now upload on imgur and it is waiting for a new convo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

plz add Joy tea emoji as well


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)

It hasn't happened yet


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Nana
> 
> i dont do k-pop lol
> 
> the only song i actually listened from k-pop was league's KDA song


I really like this song 

the collab between korean and english is good


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Finished my Luffy emote, now upload on imgur and it is waiting for a new convo


What about the hunger games? Have you got that ready yet!?


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

Redline said:


> Nataly you remind me of this song


I had to pause Snoop Dogg to listen to it 

On a serious note, that is a very nice song


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

up up up


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Few more posts


----------



## DeVision (Jun 4, 2020)

Okay. It's time to win this.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)

d


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

Redline said:


> What about the hunger games? Have you got that ready yet!?


I did start working on it, but since there is no break next week, I will wait till there is one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

Good luck to the winner beforehand


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> @Nana
> 
> i dont do k-pop lol
> 
> the only song i actually listened from k-pop was league's KDA song


We need this!


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

My money is on @Nana


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm soloing this convo with Ama no Murakumo.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 4, 2020)

Nataly said:


> My money is on @Nana



You can leave the money on my table then.


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Last wave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 4, 2020)

Reminder that I had @T.D.A on the ropes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> You can leave the money on my table then.


You would be the second pick, you haven't had a convo made in a while


----------



## DeVision (Jun 4, 2020)

Have it open in an incongito tab. XD


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

I was away the one before with 2 posts
last time with 1 post 

this time I am doing it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

Wait, second pick doesn't sound very nice, does it


----------



## DeVision (Jun 4, 2020)

Nataly said:


> You would be the second pick, you haven't had a convo made in a while



Fun Fact #53:
I've never won the convo.

The last three times I was one or 2 posts away from it.
Last time I won, until the mods deleted one flaming post. 
Was sad af.


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Me sneaking around to win this


----------



## DeVision (Jun 4, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Wait, second pick doesn't sound very nice, does it



Story of my life. *insert forever alone meme*


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)

@Ziyu


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Sliding through

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

January said:


> Last wave


Just beautiful...even if not real


----------



## DeVision (Jun 4, 2020)

Why are there so many actives now that we have a new convo?
Y'all should be disqualified. I'm looking at you @T.D.A


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Fun Fact #53:
> I've never won the convo.
> 
> The last three times I was one or 2 posts away from it.
> ...


I thought you legit won one of the convos.
Are you saying my eyes are lying to me 


January said:


> Me sneaking around to win this


That's another way to do that


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## DeVision (Jun 4, 2020)

January said:


> Sliding through



You don't count anyways.


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Redline said:


> Just beautiful...even if not real


Dude it's real

It was taken from the documentary Blue Planet II


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)

nf pairings update


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

implying the great Go D. Usopp isnt winning this one heh?


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

is it not 500 yet


----------



## DeVision (Jun 4, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I thought you legit won one of the convos.
> Are you saying my eyes are lying to me
> 
> That's another way to do that



Unfortunately yes..
I think Oreki won 2 of the last 3 convos.
Gave one to me, one to Nana.
Shaantu won the last one.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

Come on, guys, less than two pages to go,


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 4, 2020)

What if I reply ban everyone who is viewing this thread?


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Unfortunately yes..
> I think Oreki won 2 of the last 3 convos.
> Gave one to me, one to Nana.
> Shaantu won the last one.


I never actually kept up with who won based on the post count and who gave to whom, I just always assumed, I guess


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Come on, guys, less than two pages to go,



yo btw is parasite the korean thriller comedy moive?

i struggled to find subs rikt, if u know any let me know


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

me me me



plz let me win this time


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> What if I reply ban everyone who is viewing this thread?


But that won't be fair


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

January said:


> Dude it's real
> 
> It was taken from the documentary Blue Planet II


I mean the colours sorry..they seems edited...not the size or shape thou..even if I must admit I never saw one that big lo..I did see big Ocean waves but not like that lol..nice doc by the way.... Have you ever seen this one? If not i would suggest you too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Almost making it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 4, 2020)

I win. Go home.


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

come on one more page


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> yo btw is parasite the korean thriller comedy moive?
> 
> i struggled to find subs rikt, if u know any let me know


When we were watching it, it was quite hard to find subbed, I should ask for the link that worked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

plz  plz


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Nah, the winner will be me


----------



## DeVision (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm one page too early.
OP CoO.


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Time to post a flame comment


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

a reminder to not cheat  cuz I got my ss ready


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

come on


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

Inb4 Flame shows up and takes it


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

ty for win guys


----------



## DeVision (Jun 4, 2020)

Well.. I was screwed over in the last poll.
Might as well rig this shit by flaming someone.


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

How many yonko fans does it take to light a bulb?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 4, 2020)

Fuck you @Flame .

There. Placeholder flame post.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 4, 2020)

Is it over?


----------



## DeVision (Jun 4, 2020)

Cool for me. XD


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

None, because they are fighting among themselves


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

me


----------



## DeVision (Jun 4, 2020)

damn


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## 青月光 (Jun 4, 2020)

Almost


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

easy clap


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

Almost


----------



## Shrike (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

fuckk I was late


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

New convo when @Go D. Usopp


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 4, 2020)

GG @Go D. Usopp. Create the new convo.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp Grandmaster Legion


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

this is the first convo I join and I win cmon guys


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

My predictions didn't work, but I would be glad for whoever takes it
Congrats @Go D. Usopp The power of Usopp is with you


----------



## DeVision (Jun 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> Fuck you @Flame .
> 
> There. Placeholder flame post.



I think the mods should delete this post.


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

January said:


> Me sneaking around to win this


Lol...you got this!


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

here is the secret, just spam click F5 to refresh and "end" botton to go all the way down while having a draft message then send at 9999


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

plz at least include me in a tag in next convo


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 4, 2020)

*So I won again? Nice 
*


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)

zoro


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Houston


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

w8 no dont go, idk how to start a new convo or anything 

what do I do??


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

Congrats 

now make it fast


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> w8 no dont go, idk how to start a new convo or anything
> 
> what do I do??


copy these and post them

Rules

- Global and OL rules apply
- Thread ends after 10,000 posts
- No kpop bashing

Let's all be cool and friendly as possible


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

why dont we wait till chapter is out


----------



## Nataly (Jun 4, 2020)

And come up with a cool convo name


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> @Go D. Usopp


Fixed .
It's all for god of fear usoop! Bravo mate congrats...


----------



## Kinjin (Jun 4, 2020)

DeVision said:


> @Kinjin


You would never hurt a fly, much less flame anyone with malicious intent lol


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Redline said:


> I mean the colours sorry..they seems edited...not the size or shape thou..even if I must admit I never saw one that big lo..I did see big Ocean waves but not like that lol..nice doc by the way.... Have you ever seen this one? If not i would suggest you too


Looks interesting, will check it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 4, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> You would never hurt a fly, much less flame anyone with malicious intent lol





Damnit.. I hate that you know me.. XD
It was a try (not worth the ban over it tho )

Congrats @Go D. Usopp


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Oops... eheheh....


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> You would never hurt a fly, much less flame anyone with malicious intent lol


That's what they often say about psychopaths.


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Well..I leave this convo as the top contributor and lewdest member! That quite and accomplishments... Pleased to  amuse you..good fella.. XD


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

new convo when


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> new convo when



want to do it on chapter release


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> want to do it on chapter release


 

this gonna be locked soonn sooooo


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> this gonna be locked soonn sooooo



is new convo usually done right away lol?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

@Nana  First you will have to listen to the stories of the brave warrior @Go D. Usopp then we move forward with the new convo.


----------



## Blade (Jun 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> want to do it on chapter release



that's what i am talking about 

troll them

make the new convo actually, when redline becomes 6 feet


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> is new convo usually done right away lol?


yea to keep the hype

idc about chapter plz don't wait


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Blade said:


> that's what i am talking about
> 
> troll them
> 
> make the new convo actually, when redline becomes 6 feet


6 feet is two  meters right!? Then it's impossible..I already stop at 184 ..without shoes...lol but I can compensate.xd
Even that apparently midget of curry is taller then me FFS!


----------



## Blade (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Blade said:


>


Sanji A style Blade!


----------



## Blade (Jun 4, 2020)

btw

is @Gledinos still posting?

haven't seen that noob for a while now


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 4, 2020)

​


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> ​


Hell yeah , Next convo will be fearless thanks to God usoppo!


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

Blade said:


> btw
> 
> is @Gledinos still posting?
> 
> haven't seen that noob for a while now


he is taking break but will be back soon


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

I will probably miss the first page


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> I will probably miss the first page


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)

Blade said:


> btw
> 
> is @Gledinos still posting?
> 
> haven't seen that noob for a while now



He's training to come back stronger than ever.


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> He's training to come back stronger than ever.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 4, 2020)

Wins next topic, but to scared to post it.



@Go D. Usopp


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Wins next topic, but to scared to post it.
> 
> 
> 
> @Go D. Usopp


Come on usopppooooo!!!
Maybe he doesn't know he has the honour and the duty to do it Mickey!


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Apparently Usopp is celebrating his victory, hence the delay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

January said:


> Apparently Usopp is celebrating his victory, hence the delay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 4, 2020)

@Go D. Usopp 

I´ll do it for you mate. Don´t want to see you burdened with such a heavy responsability


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Go D. Usopp
> 
> I´ll do it for you mate. Don´t want to see you burdened with such a heavy responsability



Have some faith in our god



He has been waiting for this opportunity for centuries..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

ok relax im bk lol was in store

yo do I have to tag every1 in it or how does it work

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ok relax im bk lol was in store
> 
> yo do I have to tag every1 in it or how does it work



you just create a new thread lol


----------



## January (Jun 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ok relax im bk lol was in store
> 
> yo do I have to tag every1 in it or how does it work


nah, no need to tag anyone.

just mention rules, like no more lewdshinigamis.


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Go D. Usopp said:


> ok relax im bk lol was in store
> 
> yo do I have to tag every1 in it or how does it work


Go for it usopp!  You can set a theme,  your own title and..  A new pool if you wish too lkke usoop or buggy of before for instead... Xd it isall in your hand now,  shoot it.


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

I am still waiting so I don't miss first page


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

January said:


> nah, no need to tag anyone.
> 
> just mention rules, like no more lewdshinigamis.


And no dice games no bets no k pop, but more tweking gif and boobs if possible.... Lmaooo
This waygonna last longer... Ehehehhe


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 4, 2020)

*I should make a thread right? I'll get to it soon. Sorry for keeping you waiting. *


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I should make a thread right? I'll get to it soon. Sorry for keeping you waiting. *


Is not always aboutyou,  you silly,  it s god usoop time to rise and shine,  leave your granmaster shit out of here and let the tread be pure, you lewd Xd


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 4, 2020)

Redline said:


> Is not always aboutyou,  you silly,  it s god usoop time to rise and shine,  leave your granmaster shit out of here and let the tread be pure, you lewd Xd


----------



## Irene (Jun 4, 2020)

I need to sleep come on ppl


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Yes you cant hide your guilty face... 
Just kidding... Xd


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2020)

Nana said:


> I need to sleep come on ppl


Do you want me to tell you a goodnight story nana? 
I have somel onger then others...


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

there it is so u guys stop crying lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

January said:


> nah, no need to tag anyone.
> 
> just mention rules, like no more lewdshinigamis.





Nana said:


> I am still waiting so I don't miss first page



copied nana's rules lol


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 4, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *I should make a thread right? I'll get to it soon. Sorry for keeping you waiting. *





Redline said:


> Is not always aboutyou,  you silly,  it s god usoop time to rise and shine,  leave your granmaster shit out of here and let the tread be pure, you lewd Xd



the era of lewdness is over its time to all hail Usopp


----------

